# Birchbox August 2012



## NutMeg19 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok ladies, unless I am completely missing something, it looks like no one has started an August thread.  It's already July 29th, haha!  So I thought I would begin the August thread.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, unless I am completely missing something, it looks like no one has started an August thread.  It's already July 29th, haha!  So I thought I would begin the August thread.


And the madness begins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 29, 2012)

Is there a theme for the August box?


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a theme for the August box?


 I think the theme this month is "We aren't even finished with July!" - looks like some people might get their July/August boxes VERY close together...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 29, 2012)

Keeping my 3 subs to bb after all. Its my favorite subscription and I usually get great products in my boxes.


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 29, 2012)

I just want to get at least five things eligible for review. Then I will redeem $20 worth of points and close my account. I have got to stop my shopping madness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jul 29, 2012)

> I think the theme this month is "We aren't even finished with July!" - looks like some people might get their July/August boxes VERY close together...


 Mine was late for me this month. It always seems to happen with the curated boxes.


----------



## MuNut72 (Jul 29, 2012)

Found this doing a google search for "birchbox August 2012" http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-box


----------



## prettyinpink31 (Jul 29, 2012)

YES! Hopefully the actual products are better than July's box!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-box


----------



## prettyinpink31 (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-box


----------



## jkwynn (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was late for me this month. It always seems to happen with the curated boxes.


 I got mine on time, but my mother is still waiting on her box, and just got an expected delivery date of Aug 2. 






ETA: This is her first month, and her email said she should get it on the 23rd...then didn't update until this weekend.  

Apparently, this happened to several new people this month.  She lives in the same state as me, so I had been telling her my approximate delivery times from when I get the email...oh well.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Found this doing a google search for "birchbox August 2012" http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-box


 I think that might be August 2011.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that might be August 2011.


 You are correct, it is. You'll see those products when you search for august 2011 birchbox reviews.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 29, 2012)

Woohoo August. I hope it's a getting ready for fall box!!!


----------



## astokes (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone else seen these in the shop?





They are Birchbox "brand." Seems like something they might send?

They haven't sent these before have they?


----------



## Dollysantana (Jul 29, 2012)

Good morning for those who didn't get to try mannakadar and are wanting to try they are giving free samples on their face book page mannakadar cosmetics , like them and comment !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else seen these in the shop?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good morning for those who didn't get to try mannakadar and are wanting to try they are giving free samples on their face book page mannakadar cosmetics , like them and comment !!!


 I just commented too! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good morning for those who didn't get to try mannakadar and are wanting to try they are giving free samples on their face book page mannakadar cosmetics , like them and comment !!!


 I did this too, really happy cuz I didn't get to try them yet...thanks!!!


----------



## astokes (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good morning for those who didn't get to try mannakadar and are wanting to try they are giving free samples on their face book page mannakadar cosmetics , like them and comment !!!


 Yay!  Thanks for the tip!  In one of the comments the company rep said that she'd be happy to send out "some goodies".  Wonder what we'll get?  I love it when companies do things like this and when people spread the word.  It also said to tell all your friends, so they must have quite a few to send out.  It makes me remember a company when they're generous and send out products to try.  Nice.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 29, 2012)

I loved the Manna Kadar Glo Lotion! The color was gorgeous and really pretty; nice illuminator that I want to buy a full size. I saw lots of good things on their website I'd be interested in. Yes, wonder what they'll send out as far as samples...and yep, BB did it again. Another great product and company I want to try more of lol.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Keeping my 3 subs to bb after all. Its my favorite subscription and I usually get great products in my boxes.


 Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Now I don't feel so alone . . . It's my favorite sub too and having multiple subs gives me higher odds of getting good for me samples.  And if I don't get what I want, I can trade ladies the things that they are looking for for stuff I like.  I usually get pretty great products in my boxes too.  Hope I haven't jinxed myself!  I feel like the community here adds to the fun and it's almost like buying 3 raffle tickets instead of one, you get three chances to find out what cool products you get to try this month.  (Um, I actually have 4, but one is a friends that she just decided to cancel and I haven't gotten around to letting it go yet . . .)  I use the extras for gift bags, too.  And my husband (yay!) just told me last night that he'd better start using some good moisturizers because he doesn't want me looking 17 and him looking like an old man in comparison, lol.  He's 5 1/2 years older than me but definitely not an old man.  So I have to have extras now to keep him all fresh faced and keep sun damage at bay.  I really think some of the antioxidants and vitamins C and also vitamin A retinoids and other ingredients can help with sunspots and sun damage.  Better preventative than fixing damage, I've already got him slathering on sunscreen as a habit, so hopefully all of this helps.  It's cute (to me) that he understands my love of beauty things and lets me try out my new creams on him too.  He is my best friend, after all!  Somehow, I just don't think my girl friends would be too happy if I said, "Here, I think you should try this, your skin is looking a bit like it needs some moisture", lol!  We girls take things too much to heart sometimes, besides, I don't think I could do that, I hate hurting anyone's feelings.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the theme this month is "We aren't even finished with July!" - looks like some people might get their July/August boxes VERY close together...


 That  would be me. Still no July box. Hope August goes better.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 30, 2012)

I hope not for the bracelets...they say they're 7 inches, which would be too small for me, and knowing my luck they'd send me gold when I hate gold.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope not for the bracelets...they say they're 7 inches, which would be too small for me, and knowing my luck they'd send me gold when I hate gold.


 i feel you on the gold thing, i prefer silver over gold. but i would still love to get this in my box.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm just really looking forward to trying all new brands!  Here's to a big change as we move out of summer into fall!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!  Thanks for the tip!  In one of the comments the company rep said that she'd be happy to send out "some goodies".  Wonder what we'll get?  I love it when companies do things like this and when people spread the word.  It also said to tell all your friends, so they must have quite a few to send out.  It makes me remember a company when they're generous and send out products to try.  Nice.


 Am i the only one who emails company's that i didn't get the samples in my BB that i REALLY wanted to try?!  Last month I didn't get the Coola, so I emailed them and they sent me a few samples within a week!  Same thing with Jouer and Manna Kadar!  I just figure its easier to go straight to the source!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 30, 2012)

So excited!! I can't wait! BB is always a lovely surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jul 30, 2012)

ive been on the wait list forever! i would really like to try bb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linnake (Jul 30, 2012)

Question for the ladies that have second (or third) accounts.  How long were you on the waitlist for them? I've been on for like a month using my own referral!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am i the only one who emails company's that i didn't get the samples in my BB that i REALLY wanted to try?!  Last month I didn't get the Coola, so I emailed them and they sent me a few samples within a week!  Same thing with Jouer and Manna Kadar!  I just figure its easier to go straight to the source!


 ooooo. i got the coola in my birchbox. i really like it. and a little goes a long way- i just dumped it into a pot. what did they send you?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for the ladies that have second (or third) accounts.  How long were you on the waitlist for them? I've been on for like a month using my own referral!


 I have 3 accounts and maybe I am just lucky but I didnt get put on a waitlist for any of them. I got my first one at the end of December, second one in March and 3rd one in May.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am i the only one who emails company's that i didn't get the samples in my BB that i REALLY wanted to try?!  Last month I didn't get the Coola, so I emailed them and they sent me a few samples within a week!  Same thing with Jouer and Manna Kadar!  I just figure its easier to go straight to the source!


 Nope, I do that too.  Not all of the things I didn't get, of course, but a few that I'd like to try.  I don't generally come back here with what I got from who because by the time I pick up my two months worth of mail, it's old news.  So it comes as a nice surprise to me when companies send out samples.  I didn't email Coola, I think I have something from them from Beauty Army.  I hate those little cardboard pouches, I need to place an order for little pots to pour packet samples and cardboard samples into so there isn't so much waste.  Have you had a lot of companies turn you down, too?  It seems like some companies just do Facebook giveaways and don't send out samples.  Jouer was generous and I am hopeful that when I get my mail that I'll have something in there from Melvita.  I'd really like to try more of their products and place a nice sized order.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooo. i got the coola in my birchbox. i really like it. and a little goes a long way- i just dumped it into a pot. what did they send you?


 just three different face sunscreens, that's all i was interested in.  I got the cucumber matte, the regular cucumber, and unscented.  I ended up buying the cucumber matte from BB - since it has zinc i have to mix it with the stila one step bronze so my face doesn't look so greay/white from it!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just three different face sunscreens, that's all i was interested in.  I got the cucumber matte, the regular cucumber, and unscented.  I ended up buying the cucumber matte from BB - since it has zinc i have to mix it with the stila one step bronze so my face doesn't look so greay/white from it!


 How obvious is the chalkiness?   I use Dermalogica Super Sensitive Sunblock which is also mineral but it is SO EXPENSIVE so I was thinking of trying the Coola as an alternative.  The Dermalogica doesn't show at all, but I am fair.  My face freaks out something fierce from chemical sunblocks.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 30, 2012)

Where is your favorite (and hopefully inexpensive) source to order the little pots? Packet samples are a pain but if I pot them I could get more use. Plus I need one when my pump quits at the end of my Dr. Jart+ because I saw someone online get much more after they cracked theirs open.


----------



## LizzieC (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is your favorite (and hopefully inexpensive) source to order the little pots? Packet samples are a pain but if I pot them I could get more use. Plus I need one when my pump quits at the end of my Dr. Jart+ because I saw someone online get much more after they cracked theirs open.


 
You can find small "pots" in the paint section of any craft store (Hobby Lobby/Michael's/etc.)  They're airtight and would serve the purpose.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/crafts/paints-and-accessories/paint-storage/


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

Less if it's the only thing you buy and use a 40% or 50% coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Less if it's the only thing you buy and use a 40% or 50% coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just going to say that. Lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that. Lol


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Less if it's the only thing you buy and use a 40% or 50% coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep! I also keep some of my old sample jars and wash them out for those purposes. Nice to be able to dump stuff out of the packets into jars and preseve them, so you can really try them past one or two uses.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is your favorite (and hopefully inexpensive) source to order the little pots? Packet samples are a pain but if I pot them I could get more use. Plus I need one when my pump quits at the end of my Dr. Jart+ because I saw someone online get much more after they cracked theirs open.


 I always ask for samples at sephora, so I have a bunch of empties after a while. I bought some more off of ebay since I found so many uses for them! I use those to fill up my sample packets, and theyactually  get used that way! I also like to use them for sticking things like tinted moisturizer or sunscreen for my face and then throwing them in a small zippy in my makeup bag. Or sometimes a friend asks to try something I have, like the one step bronze I got in june's box, I'll full one up and let her try some. As for the bb creams, I had 4 nearly empty tubes, and I took a bare minerals sample container and filled up. Even though the bb cream is too gray for me. lol


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, 16 pots for two bucks!? Nice. Thanks for the great idea. I didn't think of paint pots.


They have a wide selection of pots over at TKB trading. I love the little snap pots and they sell round labels to put on the top too.

http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=647&amp;page=2&amp;category_id=38

http://www.tkbtrading.com/category.php?category_id=38


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 3 accounts and maybe I am just lucky but I didnt get put on a waitlist for any of them. I got my first one at the end of December, second one in March and 3rd one in May.


 I have noticed that they seem to empty out the waitlist when they do curated boxes, especially the _Gossip Girl_ boxes.  I signed up on the waitlist under a few different email addresses and sent them referral invitations when they first announced the _GG_ boxes (I was specifically trying to avoid the welcome boxes) just to cover all of my bases, and I received signup notices within a day or two for each account via each method (so I ended up with at least two signup codes per email address -- one for the referral code and one for the regular waitlist -- since the system also went buggy and continued to send a signup codes multiple times).  You might not get referral points, but you would at least get in.

One thing I've noticed:  It looks like existing members can buy 3-, 6-, or 12-month gift subs (and you can pick when then first box ships up to three months in advance), and then I believe you automatically have the option to keep going after the gift sub runs out without having to do the waitlist thing again, so if you *really* wanted to get off the waitlist, that might be something to consider.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is your favorite (and hopefully inexpensive) source to order the little pots? Packet samples are a pain but if I pot them I could get more use. Plus I need one when my pump quits at the end of my Dr. Jart+ because I saw someone online get much more after they cracked theirs open.


i have these from hobby lobby, they all screw on top of each other, i have loose shimmer eyeshadow in it that was packaged in a rollerball tube and i like using my brushes... they were most likely under $4 i love these!!!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How obvious is the chalkiness?   I use Dermalogica Super Sensitive Sunblock which is also mineral but it is SO EXPENSIVE so I was thinking of trying the Coola as an alternative.  The Dermalogica doesn't show at all, but I am fair.  My face freaks out something fierce from chemical sunblocks.


I thought it blended in quite nicely. I liked the texture of it. My skin is pretty low maintenance and I am olive toned though, so idk if that's at all helpful!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i have these from hobby lobby, they all screw on top of each other, i have loose shimmer eyeshadow in it that was packaged in a rollerball tube and i like using my brushes... they were most likely under $4 i love these!!!!!


 I'm not keen on the stacky ones like that; I bought a set of 30 (for beading) off of Amazon that work better for me, as they are smaller. To each her own, though, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How obvious is the chalkiness?   I use Dermalogica Super Sensitive Sunblock which is also mineral but it is SO EXPENSIVE so I was thinking of trying the Coola as an alternative.  The Dermalogica doesn't show at all, but I am fair.  My face freaks out something fierce from chemical sunblocks.


 I have light skin and i can tell on me if i'm not careful of how much i apply.  I also wasn't used to a mineral sunscreen prior to this, so that may have something to do with it.  I do like that they have one that is matte - since that's the whole reason i HATED wearing sunscreen on my face!  You can always email the co. and ask for samples, they were pretty quick getting them to me!


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not keen on the stacky ones like that; I bought a set of 30 (for beading) off of Amazon that work better for me, as they are smaller. To each her own, though, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thats right.... i always lose the other kind lol... i only have am itty bitty vanity that is way too overcrowded


----------



## calexxia (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thats right.... i always lose the other kind lol... i only have am itty bitty vanity that is way too overcrowded


 Makes perfect sense that you'd prefer the stacky ones, then. For me, since I haven't got a vanity, the portability of the non=stacky is key.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 31, 2012)

I noticed in the Birchbox new products the Lipstick Queen Liptropolis set. Does anyone have any experience the brand? I should be getting a promo code this month so I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on the brand. Would it be worth buying?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/lipstick-queen-liptropolis


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 31, 2012)

I wish we could get semi hints like a few months ago...


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have light skin and i can tell on me if i'm not careful of how much i apply.  I also wasn't used to a mineral sunscreen prior to this, so that may have something to do with it.  I do like that they have one that is matte - since that's the whole reason i HATED wearing sunscreen on my face!  You can always email the co. and ask for samples, they were pretty quick getting them to me!


 I got a reply email saying that they have exhausted their sample supplies.  Oh well.


----------



## diana16 (Jul 31, 2012)

so glad im finally off the wait list cant wait to try out my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, I finally got taken off the Birchbox waitlist today! When do they usually mail there boxes out? Thanks =]


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I finally got taken off the Birchbox waitlist today! When do they usually mail there boxes out? Thanks =]


 Between the 8th-15th...How long were you on the waitlist?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 31, 2012)

Usually, BB mails out by or around the 10th of each month. So the thread will be popping pretty soon with spoilers and comparisons on shipping notices! Welcome to the madness ladies! Lol...


----------



## morre22 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Between the 8th-15th...How long were you on the waitlist?


 I was on the waitlist for over a little over a month I think.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 31, 2012)

Any hints yet?


----------



## SugarBunnie (Jul 31, 2012)

I know, we are ten days from the firm ship date!  We usually have at least the theme by now right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 31, 2012)

> I noticed in the Birchbox new products the Lipstick Queen Liptropolis set. Does anyone have any experience the brand? I should be getting a promo code this month so I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on the brand. Would it be worth buying?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/lipstick-queen-liptropolis


 I have the Jean Queen Lip Gloss from BB and I really like it. I think its odd that they don't have the Jean Queen lipstick too but that's Birchbox! I don't care for a lot of her shades though.


----------



## missionista (Jul 31, 2012)

I have Lipstick Queen in Medieval, and like it a lot.  It is very sheer, and as it is a blue toned red, it pulls really pink on me.  So, I would tend to call it a dark pink rather than a red, but I like the formula.   It is a good one to put in a bag so I can have a lip tint whit me whenever.


----------



## sky595 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Between the 8th-15th...How long were you on the waitlist?


 I also got an invite for my second box today. I think I was waitlisted about two or three weeks. I cancelled Sample Society right after I received their July box (probably around the first week in July) after just being underwhelmed by the past few. When I initially signed up for Birchbox back in May, I think I was waitlisted about three weeks then as well.


----------



## Jeka19 (Jul 31, 2012)

It took me over a month to get off the waitlist! Got the email today to sign up... So excited to try BB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It took me over a month to get off the waitlist! Got the email today to sign up... So excited to try BB!


welcome!!!


----------



## diana16 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It took me over a month to get off the waitlist! Got the email today to sign up... So excited to try BB!


it took me that long too! im so glad im off cause i thought id never get a chance to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 31, 2012)

I jsut got my july box today. I was on the wait list so I didn't sign up until a couple weeks ago. I'm LOVING everything in my box so far  - except the supergoop only because I dont see myself paying the price for full size


----------



## Jeka19 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Can't wait to discuss BB's August box when it arrives.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jul 31, 2012)

> have Lipstick Queen in Medieval, and like it a lot. It is very sheer, and as it is a blue toned red, it pulls really pink on me. So, I would tend to call it a dark pink rather than a red, but I like the formula. It is a good one to put in a bag so I can have a lip tint whit me whenever.


 That one always looks appealing in the picture, and blue tones like Jean Queen work on me, so I'll have to think about using some points on it. I wonder if any Lipstick Queen has ever made it to a BB?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 31, 2012)

Charging will start in a few days, then shipping! Can't wait to see what is in them this month!


----------



## Sarah Wood (Jul 31, 2012)

i was waitlisted from beginning of june until july 14th.  on the 14th i was charged and my email with confirmation came.  its the 31st and i still havent gotten my box.  it is finally in my town but it hasnt been delivered.  does it normally take over 2weeks to ship?


----------



## lady41 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good morning for those who didn't get to try mannakadar and are wanting to try they are giving free samples on their face book page mannakadar cosmetics , like them and comment !!!


hello, I was wondering if you actually received an email saying they would send samples? I posted on their fb page and emailed requesting samples, I received an email from them with a code off a fullsized shimmer lotion order but no mention of the samples I had requested.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 1, 2012)

> i was waitlisted from beginning of june until july 14th.Â  on the 14th i was charged and my email with confirmation came.Â  its the 31st and i still havent gotten my box.Â  it is finally in my town but it hasnt been delivered.Â  does it normally take over 2weeks to ship?


 Since you signed up so late in the month, yes. Now that u are subscribed, your box should ship every month between the 5th and the 10th. They have gotten a little lax with that timeframe lately though, but u can and should contact them if u dont have a shipment confirmation by the 11th.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to the club! 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jeka19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It took me over a month to get off the waitlist! Got the email today to sign up... So excited to try BB! 




 


> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it took me that long too! im so glad im off cause i thought id never get a chance to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's anxiously awaiting hints from Birchbox!  I've been checking their site for the past couple of days now just to see if they've started adding new products yet.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol, I've yet to try stalking the site, but in a few days I know I won't be able to help myself..lol.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is the only box I am going to try and not get hints. I say that now but tomorrow I will probably be looking for them lol


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 1, 2012)

> hello, I was wondering if you actually received an email saying they would send samples? I posted on their fb page and emailed requesting samples, I received an email from them with a code off a fullsized shimmer lotion order but no mention of the samples I had requested.


 No they sent me the same email as yours but crossing my fingers to get the sample in the mail if not I'll email them again that would be really rude if they don't send us one!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No they sent me the same email as yours but crossing my fingers to get the sample in the mail if not I'll email them again that would be really rude if they don't send us one!!!


I got an e-mail saying that they would send me "several samples to try". I wonder if they are running out?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if it'll be a good month


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope so!  Which products would people like to see in the box


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 1, 2012)

For the first time ever, it's the 1st of the month and no Birchbox charge. Strange.


----------



## missbritt (Aug 1, 2012)

Bank account charged for August this morning ! 

POS DEBIT BBX*BIRCHBOX INC 877-4877272 NY  10.00

Hopefully we can get some sneak peeks before they ship them out, I'm not that excited about the new products in the shop. It looks like there might be a lot of leftovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 1, 2012)

Look what I just found! http://www.eleventhgorgeous.com/2012/08/august-birchbox-sneak-peak.html No product peeks...but a theme and 15% of fs product purchases go to The pencils of promise organization. Pretty cool!


----------



## kelly1377 (Aug 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 1, 2012)

This month I think we are getting and orange yellow box it's called beauty school supply kit check it out at eleventhgeourgous.com


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Look what I just found!
> 
> http://www.eleventhgorgeous.com/2012/08/august-birchbox-sneak-peak.html
> ...


 i like this, especially because i planned on using my points to buy some stuff from the shop this month.


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 1, 2012)

*This came up when I searched for August 2012 Birchbox*
 
"This month Birchbox has partnered with Pencils of Promise. A portion of the proceeds from products purchased in the Birchbox shop this month will be donated to an organization to help build a school in Central America! 
 
Pencils of Promise is a non-profit organization that believes every child should have an education. They create schools, programs, and global communities around the common goal education for all! Since 2008, Pencils of Promise has built over 55 schools across Laos, Nicaragua, and plans to break ground on their 100th school by the end of 2012.
 
We think this is amazing! It's so great to see a successful business give back to something as important as education. All you have to do if you want to help out is purchase something from the Brichbox shop now through August 31st and 15% of the sale will be donated! So go get you some awesome beauty products while at the same time helping children have the chance for an education!! "


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelly1377* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a good link: august Birchbox!!   http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august-box


 This is from Aug 2011.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 1, 2012)

I was going to post the pic of the yellow box too! you girls beat me to it! 

i"m really excited for this month's box. I am ready for fall and back to school stuff. Over summer beachy styles and sun screen.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 1, 2012)

> i like this, especially because i planned on using my points to buy some stuff from the shop this month.


 Me too! And I get a 20% off code too! Now they just need to get those stila shadow pallets back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 1, 2012)

Invite's gone!


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 1, 2012)

So, I was playing around on the BB website and found what could be the URL for August 2012 (not like the one that appears to be for 2011). Some of the items look like July 2012 items, though....

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/aug2012-box


----------



## Lychae (Aug 1, 2012)

I have NOT been happy with partner boxes these past few times. I am hoping if I get my box after I get back from vacation or the day I get home. I don't want to sit in the mailbox for 10 hours. I hope this next box does not have junk or mixed up products like my last month (yeah..i was one of the people who got their boxes switched!).

Gossip girl AND this box has suuuuuucked. Sucked so hard.


----------



## astokes (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I was playing around on the BB website and found what could be the URL for August 2012 (not like the one that appears to be for 2011). Some of the items look like July 2012 items, though....
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/aug2012-box


 That's not it. That's just the Shop home page.

You could type http://www.birchbox.com/shop/startrek and get the same result.

: )


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I was playing around on the BB website and found what could be the URL for August 2012 (not like the one that appears to be for 2011). Some of the items look like July 2012 items, though....
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/aug2012-box


 All those products are from July boxes.


----------



## page5 (Aug 1, 2012)

This month Birchbox has partnered with Pencils of Promise. A portion of the proceeds from products purchased in the Birchbox shop this month will be donated to an organization to help build a school in Central America!
 
Pencils of Promise is a non-profit organization that believes every child should have an education. They create schools, programs, and global communities around the common goal education for all! Since 2008, Pencils of Promise has built over 55 schools across Laos, Nicaragua, and plans to break ground on their 100th school by the end of 2012.
 
We think this is amazing! It's so great to see a successful business give back to something as important as education. All you have to do if you want to help out is purchase something from the Birchbox shop now through August 31st and 15% of the sale will be donated! So go get you some awesome beauty products while at the same time helping children have the chance for an education!!
 
(from eleventhgorgeous blog)
 
Whoops . . . didn't realize someone had already posted it


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 1, 2012)

Curated or not, I'm all for good causes! I like what BB is doing with the organization this month. Guess I'll probably break down and buy something!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I was playing around on the BB website and found what could be the URL for August 2012 (not like the one that appears to be for 2011). Some of the items look like July 2012 items, though....
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/aug2012-box


 It's not. The 2012 link would be http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august2012-box and it's currently 404ing (which is a good sign). I'm currently "locked out" from being able to tell how many boxes there are since the urls are directing rather than 404ing. It's still early though and images shouldn't be up until next week.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 1, 2012)

Ooh! So excited! I would love to be able to help! When I was in Nicaragua last year, the sight of children begging on the street  coming up to cars for money and food broke my heart!!! So I would love to have 15% of my purchases being donated to helping these children get the opportunity to attend school! I forsee a bunch of money being spent in the shop....


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 1, 2012)

This is a great move on Birchbox's part. I am actually much more likely to make a purchase this month knowing that a portion of the proceeds will be going to a good cause like this.


----------



## astokes (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a great move on *witchbox's* part. I am actually much more likely to make a purchase this month knowing that a portion of the proceeds will be going to a good cause like this.


 Lol! Oops! I have almost made that mistake too.


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry my I-phone kept asking me to submit and it duplicated it!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a great move on *witchbox's* part. I am actually much more likely to make a purchase this month knowing that a portion of the proceeds will be going to a good cause like this.


 LOL


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 1, 2012)

So glad bb is teaming up them especially since I'm a teacher! If anyone has an invite they aren't going to use please pm me! Need one for my mother in law! Thanks for the help ladies!!!!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 1, 2012)

Again sorry! Sometimes I hate my phone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had an idea it might do this so I got on an actual computer to check!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 1, 2012)

Again sorry!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm much more likely to buy this time too!  Hopefully we'll be back to the way BB used to be before all these sponsors started coming in... just good, new product samples and no gimmicks!


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL


I've almost typed witchbox a million times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I laugh every time.


----------



## onematchfire (Aug 1, 2012)

Not directed at anyone in particular, but I just want to point out that it's billed as "15% of purchases," so discount codes or points will reduce the actual amount donated.  For example, if an order would originally sell at $100, and you use points and codes to get it down to $50, the 15% donation would be $7.50 rather than $15.  That being said, it's still better than nothing and is a win-win-win for you, Birchbox and the charity.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 1, 2012)

Bahaha! That's why I use BB, because all of us have almost put that one out there!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a great move on witchbox's part. I am actually much more likely to make a purchase this month knowing that a portion of the proceeds will be going to a good cause like this.


Bwahahaha *choking on my larabar*

LOL we are all such dorks. Love you guys!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Curated or not, I'm all for good causes! I like what BB is doing with the organization this month. Guess I'll probably break down and buy something!





> I got an e-mail saying that they would send me "several samples to try". I wonder if they are running out?


sorry off topic...thanks for replying...hopefully we will get samoles even though we didn't get the email...fingers crossed!


----------



## Lainy (Aug 1, 2012)

Birchbox charged my account twice then credited me the extra $10 back. Anyone else got charged twice?


----------



## lady41 (Aug 1, 2012)

Did everyone get the email about getting the free keychain with the prmo code?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 1, 2012)

I did but no key chain for me yet.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 1, 2012)

> Lol! Oops! I have almost made that mistake too. :rofl2:


 D'oh!! Who put that T so close to the R? :rofl: I went ahead and edited my original post for politeness' sake but your reposts will keep my error alive in perpetuity for the sake of the LOLs.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did everyone get the email about getting the free keychain with the prmo code?


 Sure didn't.  Is it one of those "spend a bajillion bucks, get this free" kind of promos?


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 1, 2012)

So a for real sneak peek from Birchbox! It's not much, but I'm excited!





Apparently a collaboration with Pencils of Promise!
Edit: Whoops. Another re-post. I thought I looked through the whole page. Apparently not...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 1, 2012)

ok ladies, I move to my new place on the 11th. Do I change my BB shipping info now? or do I wait and have my parents ship it to me from home? I'm torn!


----------



## JessP (Aug 1, 2012)

So excited for these August boxes - what a neat theme!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope they have some fun products and some neat lifestyle items since it's "back to schoolish themed!"



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited for these August boxes - what a neat theme!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok ladies, I move to my new place on the 11th. Do I change my BB shipping info now? or do I wait and have my parents ship it to me from home? I'm torn!


 Im not sure...I would just keep it and have your mail forwarded to your new place when you do move?


----------



## lady41 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Sure didn't.Â  Is it one of those "spend a bajillion bucks, get this free" kind of promos?


actually it was just a prmo for 25 percent off an order (no minimum purchase) and it said if u have not already received a keychain for being a loyal customer you should be receiving it soon.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 2, 2012)

There is a Klout Perk for Essie Nail Polish Right now!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 2, 2012)

> ok ladies, I move to my new place on the 11th. Do I change my BB shipping info now? or do I wait and have my parents ship it to me from home? I'm torn!


 I think the change has to be made by the 25th. But you might as well change it now for next month, anyway.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 2, 2012)

When do the boxes usually arrive every month? Sorry if its a silly question but this is going to be my 2nd box!


----------



## karenX (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do the boxes usually arrive every month? Sorry if its a silly question but this is going to be my 2nd box!


 I've been using BB since April 2011. They've come anywhere from the 8th to the 20th for me. No rhyme or reason to it, really. 

I'd say the 17th is about the most common time for me.

I've lived on both coasts during that timeframe, too. Just moved from Seattle to NC in March of this year.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 2, 2012)

My box usually arrives mid-month, I don't think I've gotten is later then the 18th.


----------



## injectionenvy (Aug 2, 2012)

I swear, if my lifestyle extra is a number 2 pencil I am finally cancelling. lol


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a theme for the August box?


 The Theme is  Beauty School.  Just in time for Back to school !


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear, if my lifestyle extra is a number 2 pencil I am finally cancelling. lol


I'll take it! I love pencils. I'm a former teacher and a soon to be grad student, so I appreciate a good pencil. I'm telling you, middle schoolers EAT pencils or something.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the change has to be made by the 25th. But you might as well change it now for next month, anyway.


I changed it. I figure it'll be a nice surprise when I move in. Now only if I could motivate myself to pack!


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok ladies, I move to my new place on the 11th. Do I change my BB shipping info now? or do I wait and have my parents ship it to me from home? I'm torn!


  I moved on 5/31 and Changed my address on 6/1. My box that month still went to my old house, had to get rerouted (from my Change of Address) and took an extra 2 weeks to get at my new house. 

I would say if you change it now, but you probably wont get it sent directly to your new address this month.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, i'm new here.. I don't believe i received that email, do you know that the subject line read for it?


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 2, 2012)

i always get mine no later than the 15th and as early as the 11th


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I moved on 5/31 and Changed my address on 6/1. My box that month still went to my old house, had to get rerouted (from my Change of Address) and took an extra 2 weeks to get at my new house.
> 
> I would say if you change it now, but you probably wont get it sent directly to your new address this month.


Hmm. Thanks for the info!!! I just changed it today, so let's see what happens. I figure that if all else fails, it'll be entertaining to the MUT family while I fight BB to get my box!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, middle schoolers EAT pencils or something.


 As the mother of 4 children, one of who can only be described as a pencil hoarder, this is true. I buy huge packs of pencils and somehow his are always all gone, even when he is out of school. They just disappear once put in his hands. The other three can have pencils for months lol.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Theme is  Beauty School.  Just in time for Back to school !


 Sounds hopeful!


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 2, 2012)

Are these new? thebalm mascara and liquid eyeliner and eyeko mascaras...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As the mother of 4 children, one of who can only be described as a pencil hoarder, this is true. I buy huge packs of pencils and somehow his are always all gone, even when he is out of school. They just disappear once put in his hands. The other three can have pencils for months lol.


Right? It's impressive and scary.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 2, 2012)

> As the mother of 4 children, one of who can only be described as a pencil hoarder, this is true. I buy huge packs of pencils and somehow his are always all gone, even when he is out of school. They just disappear once put in his hands. The other three can have pencils for months lol.


 I hear ya, I have four kids and we either have a million pencils or none. Like, not even one. Or there will be five broken pencils and the sharpener is missing. Sigh Earlier this month I cleaned under my four year old's bed and found twelve pencils. Twelve!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear ya, I have four kids and we either have a million pencils or none. Like, not even one. Or there will be five broken pencils and the sharpener is missing. Sigh
> 
> Earlier this month I cleaned under my four year old's bed and found twelve pencils. Twelve!


I became "that teacher" who picked up all the pencils I found in the halls and saved them for my students. So yeah, I'd LOVE a pencil. hah. I'm a sucker for cute pencils.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 2, 2012)

> I became "that teacher" who picked up all the pencils I found in the halls and saved them for my students. So yeah, I'd LOVE a pencil. hah. I'm a sucker for cute pencils.


 I'm visiting my parents in Florida for the summer and madly collecting pemcils. All the bridge players and golfers are bringing me pencils galore for my class.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully, an eyeliner pencil








> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear, if my lifestyle extra is a number 2 pencil I am finally cancelling. lol


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 2, 2012)

> I'll take it! I love pencils. I'm a former teacher and a soon to be grad student, so I appreciate a good pencil. I'm telling you, middle schoolers EAT pencils or something.


 My elementary kids actually do eat them! I'm sure if they did send a pencil it eould be really cute!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (Aug 2, 2012)

I know I have seen these in the Birchbox store for a while but I can see them including them this month


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 2, 2012)

I could see that too... I don't find it very attractive at all.  I have a lot of similar items that I never use.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I have seen these in the Birchbox store for a while but I can see them including them this month
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

My hubby has those. He got a three pack in his LE box last year and he's NEVER used the note pads. No one uses note pads anymore because everyone has a smart phone or tablet.


----------



## astokes (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hubby has those. He got a three pack in his LE box last year and he's NEVER used the note pads. No one uses note pads anymore because everyone has a smart phone or tablet.


I use note pads... Lol






I remember things better if i write it by hand.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use note pads... Lol
> ...


 Lol I am the same way. I like using notepads because you never know when your smartphone is going to go crazy on you and crash.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just moved last week and trust me, you will regret not packing until the last minute. Dont say I dint warn ya! You always have more stuff than you think you do.


oh trust me. I'm already regretting it! haha. no but seriously, I've been trying to do a little each day! Most of the time I'm failing. but oh well!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been using a smartphone ever since the original Palm Treo, and I still use notepads, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just moved last week and trust me, you will regret not packing until the last minute. Dont say I dint warn ya! You always have more stuff than you think you do.


 Î™ totally agree! I did this last month and I really underestimated the amount of things I had to pack... I managed to do all the packing+moving in 2 days, but I almost got no sleep at all!!!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 2, 2012)

I only use the magnetic notepads on the fridge to write down my shopping lists, but I'm sure I would find some use for them!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only use the magnetic notepads on the fridge to write down my shopping lists, but I'm sure I would find some use for them!


 i love those magnetic note pads. they sell them at Target in the $ section all the time. I'm such a sucker for those i buy them constantly!


----------



## karenX (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm a list-maker. Constantly making lists. 

I also buy those Target magnetic notepads, as well as make my own with post it notes, super-glue, and strong advertising magnets(real estate offices &amp; pizza places constantly give them out).  
A notepad isn't exactly an ideal lifestyle item for me(I'm one of the few that love the food items), but I wouldn't turn my nose up at it. Better than a pencil.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I have seen these in the Birchbox store for a while but I can see them including them this month
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosette (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey ! I can use that cute little box to store discipline forms for students ! Right out in plain sight. Funny how when you have the write up forms visible at all times they seem to behave so much better.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use note pads... Lol
> ...


 Me too. I'd rather write my name &amp; number down for a guy. I'm old fashioned, and at least I know he gets it right.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bethesda1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## onematchfire (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't believe it's the 2nd and we have no product spoilers as yet!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

Pages are still redirecting rather than 404ing.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ! I can use that cute little box to store discipline forms for students ! Right out in plain sight. Funny how when you have the write up forms visible at all times they seem to behave so much better.


I like to take it and put it right on the front board. And sometimes make them fill them out themselves. "Whaaaat. I wasn't doing anything?" me: "Fill it out and pull it together or you can add 'disrespectful' to the list"

I love my 8th grade boys!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 2, 2012)

Real Simple has the BEST grocery list on a pad with magnets for the refrig thingy ever! I've compared all of them, I'm a notepad junkie.


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 2, 2012)

I cant wait for the August birchbox!  I wasnt very happy with my July birchbox so Im hoping August will be better!


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am excited about the back to school theme not so much for the back to school part.


----------



## Joann Wright (Aug 3, 2012)

I know this is crazy I feel like it gets later and later every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 3, 2012)

I found myself at the store too often without my list (which I tended to leave in the kitchen) so I use a shopping list app! It's a very rare day when I forget my phone and now I always have my list with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 3, 2012)

I carry a little notebook in my purse at all times.  We are not allowed to have smartphones at Work.  I make my grocery list and my to do list between calls.  If I don't have my list and I remember I need something, I'll type it into a text and save it as a draft in my phone.  ThinkFree office will not work on my phone, unfortunatly, despite being pre-installed when I got the phone.  I like my little 99 cent notebooks and I always have extras.  I don't think I would want one from Birchbox.  It might be better than a Cherry Cobbler Lara Bar, though.



> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I have seen these in the Birchbox store for a while but I can see them including them this month


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joann Wright* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is crazy I feel like it gets later and later every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel the same way.  I get too anxious and want to know! lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I became "that teacher" who picked up all the pencils I found in the halls and saved them for my students. So yeah, I'd LOVE a pencil. hah. I'm a sucker for cute pencils.


 I was shocked when my 10 yr old told me he had no pencils for class. I wrote the asst. principal an email (we're very tight thanks to my son's bad attitude lol) asking her if they were actually having issues running out of pencils for students. She never wrote back....I just started sending one freshly sharpened pencil in his backpack every day. Maybe they should double the required pencils everyone has to bring at the start of school?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 3, 2012)

I love that there are teachers in this thread, yay! I just finished my eleventh and final year teaching (working from home now). It would do everyone good to spend one year of life teaching and one year of life working retail or service. I think the world would be a better place and maybe we would all be a little more aware of our neighbors, if that makes sense.

Anyway, back to the topic, I'm thrilled with this theme, regardless of what it means for our box contents. What a great idea!

I get so excited when a new month begins because I know we will all be speculating what is to come!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MuNut72 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that there are teachers in this thread, yay! I just finished my eleventh and final year teaching (working from home now). It would do everyone good to spend one year of life teaching and one year of life working retail or service. I think the world would be a better place and maybe we would all be a little more aware of our neighbors, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Amen!

I've worked retail while in college, and taught math for a couple of years.  I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that there are teachers in this thread, yay! I just finished my eleventh and final year teaching (working from home now). It would do everyone good to spend one year of life teaching and one year of life working retail or service. I think the world would be a better place and maybe we would all be a little more aware of our neighbors, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


I loved teaching SO much. I was at a private school for kids with dyslexia and ADHD. You have not lived until you've taught a class of only 8th grade boys with ADHD. I'm going to miss them like CRAZY in the fall when I go to grad school.

But yeah, I'm so excited for the new month.


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that there are teachers in this thread, yay! I just finished my eleventh and final year teaching (working from home now). It would do everyone good to spend one year of life teaching and one year of life working retail or service. I think the world would be a better place and maybe we would all be a little more aware of our neighbors, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


ive worked retail for several years, people really treat you as an item and not as another human being twice last week i tried to tell customers about our current promotion and they literally waved their hands at me as to shoo away a fly

i understand people dont want salespeople in their faces all the time but anytime anyone tells me about their sale or anything i listen and wait till they are done and say thank you!!!!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loved teaching SO much. I was at a private school for kids with dyslexia and ADHD. You have not lived until you've taught a class of only 8th grade boys with ADHD. I'm going to miss them like CRAZY in the fall when I go to grad school.
> ...


 Im not a teacher in a school, but I am a public health educator  / health behavior change .  I love working and teaching people how to change their health behaviors!  It really puts life in perspective when you are able to help others who really need the help


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ive worked retail for several years, people really treat you as an item and not as another human being twice last week i tried to tell customers about our current promotion and they literally waved their hands at me as to shoo away a fly
> ...


I always try to be extra nice to retail people, because I worked retail in high school and it can SUCK. The best thing I ever had happen was a woman who came in with her daughter, walked over to me and said "Now, what jeans are you wearing? I want my daughter to try them on. She has big legs just like you do!"

The poor child was mortified. The mom later pulled me into the dressing room so I could check out her kid's pants since she "trusted my opinion".


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always try to be extra nice to retail people, because I worked retail in high school and it can SUCK. The best thing I ever had happen was a woman who came in with her daughter, walked over to me and said "Now, what jeans are you wearing? I want my daughter to try them on. She has big legs just like you do!"
> ...


I worked at this one place in highschool/college and it wasn't a cheap store and the customers I'm going to mention were dressed nicely, looked like regular people...and they changed their baby's diaper in the dressing room and left it there!  I wanted to run out after them and throw it at them!  People can be so utterly disrespectful.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I worked at this one place in highschool/college and it wasn't a cheap store and the customers I'm going to mention were dressed nicely, looked like regular people...and they changed their baby's diaper in the dressing room and left it there!  I wanted to run out after them and throw it at them!  People can be so utterly disrespectful.


**(They left )the dirty diaper, not the baby...although one time someone did leave their baby in a stroller while they went to look at an adjacent store.  And we were searching for the parents cause we didn't know who's baby it was and obviously we were concerned for the baby...we found them and we said "oh you left your baby here" and they said "was she crying or something?"  smh.


----------



## alphaloria (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one uses note pads anymore because everyone has a smart phone or tablet.


 My boyfriend just replaced his flip phone with another flip phone and carries around a pocket calendar (he calls it his "analog PDA").


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 3, 2012)

Add me to the 'pencil consuming crew'.  I have my morning crossword/soduku routine and am not hardcore enough to do them in pen.  If you look in any bag I own (and in the glove box and the pockets of every jacket) there are spare pencils, asthma inhalers, and lipgloss.  The necessities.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My boyfriend just replaced his flip phone with another flip phone and carries around a pocket calendar (he calls it his "analog PDA").


 Heh, have him take a look at the HIPSTER PDA....it's what a lot of the productivity experts are saying works better than an electronic solution, just a ring of 3x5 cards customized to ones' needs.


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a teacher in a school, but I am a public health educator  / health behavior change .  I love working and teaching people how to change their health behaviors!  It really puts life in perspective when you are able to help others who really need the help


 I am a special education elementary teacher and  I don't think that people who do not work in the school systems realize how hard everyone works. So this is how a justify multiple birchboxes, and a my glam and a glossybox (but I am on the fence with it)!!!!!

I also worked retail while in college and I agree that EVERYONE should have to work retail at least once in their life! You will not believe that things I have seen in (and people doing in) dressing rooms and even in the middle of the floor! Needless to say when I shopping I am a sales associates dream because I know what they go through!


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm pretty excited about getting my first Birchbox. It took about 5 weeks to get off the waiting list and i was able to purchase a box August 1st. What's the difference between a normal box and a welcome box?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 3, 2012)

A welcome box has general items in it that would work for anyone, and the regular boxes are supposedly sent dependant upon your profile.  Supposedly.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a special education elementary teacher and  I don't think that people who do not work in the school systems realize how hard everyone works. So this is how a justify multiple birchboxes, and a my glam and a glossybox (but I am on the fence with it)!!!!!
> 
> I also worked retail while in college and I agree that EVERYONE should have to work retail at least once in their life! You will not believe that things I have seen in (and people doing in) dressing rooms and even in the middle of the floor! Needless to say when I shopping I am a sales associates dream because I know what they go through!


 Lol! I work retail, as a rep that does instore demos and some of the things I see! I saw this one woman mooning her boyfriend at an entrance of a electronics store, where there are tons of people and employees coming in and out or Ive had a customer ask me when is the best time to shoplift...  Retail is so strange sometimes.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A welcome box has general items in it that would work for anyone, and the regular boxes are supposedly sent dependant upon your profile.  Supposedly.


 I didn't get a welcome box because I signed up during July which was the Glamour box.  Whenever there is a collaboration it seems like you dont get a welcome box


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 3, 2012)

> I was shocked when my 10 yr old told me he had no pencils for class. I wrote the asst. principal an email (we're very tight thanks to my son's bad attitude lol) asking her if they were actually having issues running out of pencils for students. She never wrote back....I just started sending one freshly sharpened pencil in his backpack every day. Maybe they should double the required pencils everyone has to bring at the start of school?Â


 They could double or triple the required number of pencils...the more they have, the more they are going to lose. Or sharpen to death. I actually assigned bringing a sharpened pencil to school as homework every day.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They could double or triple the required number of pencils...the more they have, the more they are going to lose. Or sharpen to death. I actually assigned bringing a sharpened pencil to school as homework every day.


 I doubt we will get any writing utensils in our beauty box guys.. lol

But seems to be an interesting month! I will also buy something from the shop for the charity!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 3, 2012)

I want to know whats in the box... haha come on sneak peeks!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Aug 3, 2012)

I was out shopping several times recently and was just appalled at the amount of clothes being left in dressing rooms. People can be so rude, I mean you are leaving the dressing room anyway, it doesn't take that much effort to carry your unwanted items to the goback rack usually located right by the entrance. It is not only irritating to the employees but also people who want to use the rooms for trying stuff on. Oh, and leaving your trash just randomly on a shelf in a store is quite rude as well. Yep, working retail should def. be a requirement for everyone.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt we will get any writing utensils in our beauty box guys.. lol
> 
> But seems to be an interesting month! I will also buy something from the shop for the charity!


Idk.. I kind of want to get one now... think of how CUTE it would be!


----------



## alphaloria (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heh, have him take a look at the HIPSTER PDA....it's what a lot of the productivity experts are saying works better than an electronic solution, just a ring of 3x5 cards customized to ones' needs.


LOL that's great! He likes office supplies, and he likes making his own stuff, so...I bet he would totally have one of those.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 3, 2012)

i signed up in may during the GG box so i did not get a welcome box either.. Honestly i haven't been very happy with any of the boxes I've received thus far.


----------



## sky595 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! I work retail, as a rep that does instore demos and some of the things I see! I saw this one woman mooning her boyfriend at an entrance of a electronics store, where there are tons of people and employees coming in and out or Ive had a customer ask me when is the best time to shoplift...  Retail is so strange sometimes.


 Ha, I never had it happen to me in retail, but I knew two girls that worked in Victoria's Secret and Bloomingdale's, respectively, in two different malls. I'll never forget a conversation they had one night about the amount of people who, uh, relieve themselves in dressing room stalls. And IN the clothes! And LEAVE them there. I was shocked. They said it happened more often than you'd think.


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't know where to post this but i found a daily deal website that has some Stila products for mostly $10. here is the link

http://www.tada.com/sales/MiniSocial_Stila_Cosmetics


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 3, 2012)

> i signed up in may during the GG box so i did not get a welcome box either.. Honestly i haven't been very happy with any of the boxes I've received thus far.Â


 That sucks. Hopefully you'll get something you enjoy soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm interested to see what happens. I look at it this way: first, I love getting things in the mail.( I stalk the ups website and eagerly await the ups man) Second, I too often get stuck in a beauty rut, so it's a great way to try new things. Besides, the price is right. I've spent more than that on things I really never use, and it's about less than a pack of cigarettes in NYC ( I'm cutting down/quitting and it's 14 bucks a pack now) and less than two fancy lattes i drink in the morning. So if I cut out bad habits I can spend the money on pampering myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm pretty excited about getting my first Birchbox. It took about 5 weeks to get off the waiting list and i was able to purchase a box August 1st.
> 
> What's the difference between a normal box and a welcome box?


 The fist box i got was a normal box not a welcome box i don't know if its a gift sub its different but mine wasn't !!


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 3, 2012)

No clues = BORING.

I would love a little tease, at least!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clues = BORING.
> 
> I would love a little tease, at least!


 I know! This is my first Birchbox and I am really excited to see some sneak peaks lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 3, 2012)

I just put my name down for a third subscription since I cancelled my Glossybox.  If anyone has an extra one they aren't using, I'd love to have it so maybe I'lll get it this go around instead of next time!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 3, 2012)

Here ya go!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No clues = BORING.

I would love a little tease, at least!

Just found this for August 2012:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/28496505297/august-spoiler-alert-beauty-school






 




 


Second source year confirmation (note lower left-hand corner of white text box):

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/august-2012-birchbox


----------



## Sarah Wood (Aug 3, 2012)

yep thats been posted already


----------



## Sarah Wood (Aug 3, 2012)

and also teachers.  i used to teach 5th grade and i would keep 2 mini buckets by the pencil sharpener.  one bucket had fresh sharpened pencils at the morning.  as students came in everyone would go get one.  as they dulled they would swap it out and put the dull ones in the other bucket.  at the end of the day what ever students had late busses would take turns sharpening tghe pencils.  they loved it.  thsi saved pencils biggggggg time.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Wood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep thats been posted already


 Ahhhh... I was so excited, I thought I had fresh info :&gt;....  Guess it was too easy!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... I was so excited, I thought I had fresh info :&gt;....  Guess it was too easy!!


It's ok dear! You're too cute! I love all the excitement. Hopefully we can stay excited when we get our boxes, and not be annoyed!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Besides, the price is right. I've spent more than that on things I really never use, and it's about less than a pack of cigarettes in NYC ( I'm cutting down/quitting and it's 14 bucks a pack now) and less than two fancy lattes i drink in the morning.
> 
> So if I cut out bad habits I can spend the money on pampering myself







 




 





 
That's exactly the kind of logic I'm using!!  I also make it a point to eat at home more before I head out for errand runs instead of grabing something while I'm out.  Oh and not to mention subways rides are $2.25 each way, (the card you get a 15% break).  BB just seem like a drop in the bucket in NY.  It's actually good, it's curbed my desire to drop $30 - $50 on a product that I'd most likely use 3/4  before it expires or I tire of it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello Ladies, Just a little tip if you want a 2nd or 3rd sub and you don't want to wait for the wait list. I've bought many gifts for friends, mothers day etc and I log into my account and go to gifts and I never have to wait. So when I wanted to buy my 2nd sub, I gifted the subscription to myself at another email and the cool part is that I used my birchbox points to pay for the sub. Hope this helps someone


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just a little tip if you want a 2nd or 3rd sub and you don't want to wait for the wait list. I've bought many gifts for friends, mothers day etc and I log into my account and go to gifts and I never have to wait. So when I wanted to buy my 2nd sub, I gifted the subscription to myself at another email and the cool part is that I used my birchbox points to pay for the sub. Hope this helps someone


Thanks!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ive worked retail for several years, people really treat you as an item and not as another human being twice last week i tried to tell customers about our current promotion and they literally waved their hands at me as to shoo away a fly
> ...


See, and I used to be one of those rude customers -- until I got a job in retail when I was in high school. Then BAM! I understood, and I was no longer rude to sales people! People just aren't aware of a lot, I think.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always try to be extra nice to retail people, because I worked retail in high school and it can SUCK. The best thing I ever had happen was a woman who came in with her daughter, walked over to me and said "Now, what jeans are you wearing? I want my daughter to try them on. She has big legs just like you do!"
> ...


HAHAH that is awesome! I learned a lot about how gross women can be when I worked retail... I did work retail (mostly women's apparel) all through hs and college, 8 years in all before teaching. Twice I had people pee on the dressing room carpet (one was definitely not a kid or a special needs adult, just sayin'), and once I had a tampon stuck behind a paper that was stapled to the wall. SO. GROSS. Once you've had someone flip out in your face (customer/parent/kid/whatever) you realize how every teacher and service industry employee must feel at least some of the time. I just think everyone would be a little more respectful of others everywhere if everyone could have that experience.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I worked at this one place in highschool/college and it wasn't a cheap store and the customers I'm going to mention were dressed nicely, looked like regular people...and they changed their baby's diaper in the dressing room and left it there!  I wanted to run out after them and throw it at them!  People can be so utterly disrespectful.


 


> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> **(They left )the dirty diaper, not the baby...although one time someone did leave their baby in a stroller while they went to look at an adjacent store.  And we were searching for the parents cause we didn't know who's baby it was and obviously we were concerned for the baby...we found them and we said "oh you left your baby here" and they said "was she crying or something?"  smh.


 OMG. and... OMG!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a special education elementary teacher and  I don't think that people who do not work in the school systems realize how hard everyone works. So this is how a justify multiple birchboxes, and a my glam and a glossybox (but I am on the fence with it)!!!!!
> 
> I also worked retail while in college and I agree that EVERYONE should have to work retail at least once in their life! You will not believe that things I have seen in (and people doing in) dressing rooms and even in the middle of the floor! Needless to say when I shopping I am a sales associates dream because I know what they go through!


Seriously, I had no idea how many teachers were on MUT! This is awesome! I often find myself really clicking with someone at a party or social gathering, only to find out that they are a teacher. I always think, no wonder we get along so well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt we will get any writing utensils in our beauty box guys.. lol
> 
> But seems to be an interesting month! I will also buy something from the shop for the charity!


Is it totally dorky that I would be thrilled to get a mechanical pencil? Haha


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just a little tip if you want a 2nd or 3rd sub and you don't want to wait for the wait list. I've bought many gifts for friends, mothers day etc and I log into my account and go to gifts and I never have to wait. So when I wanted to buy my 2nd sub, I gifted the subscription to myself at another email and the cool part is that I used my birchbox points to pay for the sub. Hope this helps someone


very good to know! thank you!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL that's great! He likes office supplies, and he likes making his own stuff, so...I bet he would totally have one of those.


 I like PocketMod even better than the hipster PDA.  PocketMod is basically one standard sheet of typing paper with eight panels of various formats that you pick (weekly calendar, monthly calendar, task list, food diary, tip tables, Dvorak keyboard layout, conversion tables, a whole bunch more) and arrange however you like (I used to do a current-month calendar on the front, three week-facing-note-pages, and then a next-month calendar on the back.  Now I use them for a lot of lists that I don't necessarily want to keep in my Filofax for various reasons, so I just do eight panels of note pages), and then you just fold and cut it into a little booklet.  It fits nicely in a wallet, pocket, coin purse, etc.


----------



## lady41 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Hello Ladies, Just a little tip if you want a 2nd or 3rd sub and you don't want to wait for the wait list. I've bought many gifts for friends, mothers day etc and I log into my account and go to gifts and I never have to wait. So when I wanted to buy my 2nd sub, I gifted the subscription to myself at another email and the cool part is that I used my birchbox points to pay for the sub. Hope this helps someone


 I have a question, if you gift a sub to yourself do u still get pionts for fedback since its the same account?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 4, 2012)

> I have a question, if you gift a sub to yourself do u still get pionts for fedback since its the same account?


 Yes, because the gifted sub has to be linked to a different email so it's really two accounts.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, because the gifted sub has to be linked to a different email so it's really two accounts.


 Actually I have gift a sub to myself and activated it on the same account (it was an accident) and I still got the points for buying it and I still get the feedback points.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just a little tip if you want a 2nd or 3rd sub and you don't want to wait for the wait list. I've bought many gifts for friends, mothers day etc and I log into my account and go to gifts and I never have to wait. So when I wanted to buy my 2nd sub, I gifted the subscription to myself at another email and the cool part is that I used my birchbox points to pay for the sub. Hope this helps someone


 Ohh, that would have been a great idea, but I'm moving out of the country halfway through September, so I just wanted an extra box for my last BB go around.  They only give you the three month option.  : /

Thanks anyway for the tip!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it totally dorky that I would be thrilled to get a mechanical pencil? Haha


Not at all! I unearthed like 10 different pencils while cleaning yesterday and my first thought was "I gotta tell the MUT girls about this!"


----------



## Max88 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I have gift a sub to myself and activated it on the same account (it was an accident) and I still got the points for buying it and I still get the feedback points.


 This is good to know. So when you go to give feedback, the products in both boxes come up?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I have gift a sub to myself and activated it on the same account (it was an accident) and I still got the points for buying it and I still get the feedback points.


 I would love that...so all my points are in one place!!


----------



## arendish (Aug 4, 2012)

Doesn't someone usually have a shipping email by now? Or I am just becoming increasingly impatient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 4, 2012)

For those of you that ordered your August boxes when did you order them? I got an email on the 31st and ordered mine the next day. Does Birchbox ship everyone's the same day or is it staggered?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you that ordered your August boxes when did you order them?
> 
> I got an email on the 31st and ordered mine the next day.
> ...


 They ship in waves, so there are lots of ship dates.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 4, 2012)

Gotcha. I was just curious to see when the august boxes started getting ordered to see where I stood.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gotcha. I was just curious to see when the august boxes started getting ordered to see where I stood.


 Check your subscription confirmation email...under 'item' it should have a ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Wood (Aug 4, 2012)

haha about PocketMod.  I am a nurse now and i do almost the exact same thing to keep upwith my patient rooms.  each square is a patient with med times or procedures etc jotted down so when its 3pm i can flip thru and see what rooms have what stuff i need to do.


----------



## Souly (Aug 4, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that you can buy a 2 pack of Julys samples for $10? Not the greatest deal but if you buy something from julys box, you get a $10 discount (making the samples free!) 

Pack A - lady vengeance perfume &amp; dirt luxe scrub

Pack B - ada bronzer in golden &amp; amika hair mask

Pack C - amika hair oil &amp; jart bb cream

Pack D - jouer lip enhancer &amp; harvey prince flirt

I used my 25% off coupon code since it was a bigger discount. I wasn't able to use 25% off &amp; $10 off together. It worked earlier but I wasn't able to make it come back up. I got the peach bronzer (heard it was a pretty blush) &amp; picked pack D. I only paid $9.34 &amp; got 2 full size bronzers! The mask is a foil packet.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 4, 2012)

> Did anyone else notice that you can buy a 2 pack of Julys samples for $10?Â Not theÂ greatest deal but if you buy something from julys box, you get a $10 discount (making the samples free!)Â  Pack A - lady vengeance perfume &amp; dirt luxe scrub Pack B - ada bronzer in golden &amp; amika hair mask Pack C - amika hair oil &amp; jart bb cream Pack D - jouer lip enhancer &amp; harvey prince flirt I used my 25% off coupon code since it was a bigger discount. I wasn't able to use 25% off &amp; $10 off together. It worked earlier but I wasn't able to make it come back up. I got the peach bronzer (heard it was a pretty blush) &amp; picked pack D. I only paid $9.34 &amp; got 2 full size bronzers! The mask is a foil packet.


 Wait, where are you seeing this? I don't see the sample packs or anything about $10 off?!? Links, please! ETA: ah, found it! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box/plus-two-pack


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, where are you seeing this? I don't see the sample packs or anything about $10 off?!? Links, please!
> 
> ETA: ah, found it! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box/plus-two-pack


 

I'm curious - was this new july sample pack offer sent to people by email or just something you had to stumble upon on the birchbox site?

thanks


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm like a proud mama. They're listening to us!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that you can buy a 2 pack of Julys samples for $10? Not the greatest deal but if you buy something from julys box, you get a $10 discount (making the samples free!)
> 
> ...


 omg so not cool. i ordered the amika hair mask a few weeks ago and i so could have gotten one of those packs!


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that you can buy a 2 pack of Julys samples for $10? Not the greatest deal but if you buy something from julys box, you get a $10 discount (making the samples free!)
> 
> ...


 Good find. This is interesting. I had a problem with the perfume sample I got (it leaked) and asked about buying the Eau Flirt sample with my points because I really wanted it and the Harvey Prince people never responded to my email. They told me people couldn't buy the samples like that and now this. Birchbox, I know you read this. How about a little kickback for me for giving you this idea?

Before I cave and spend my points on this, was the Eau Flirt a spray?


----------



## Souly (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just noticed it while shopping.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 4, 2012)

> I just noticed it while shopping.


 Thanks so much for sharing it here!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good find. This is interesting. I had a problem with the perfume sample I got (it leaked) and asked about buying the Eau Flirt sample with my points because I really wanted it and the Harvey Prince people never responded to my email. They told me people couldn't buy the samples like that and now this. Birchbox, I know you read this. How about a little kickback for me for giving you this idea?
> ...


 Nope...sure wasn't.  Just the kind with the pull off top, but completely worth it!


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 4, 2012)

I just made a purchase and got a sample 2 pack for free!  I love this!  A lot of times I'll shop at Sephora as opposed to Birchbox so  I can get the samples.  Now we get extra samples plus points from shopping at Birchbox - win!


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone recently joined?  If so, how long were you on the wait list?  I have a subscription--just one--and have had one for about a year now.  My sister keeps seeing my goodies and finally decided to try it for herself--but now she's on a wait list and is getting discouraged.  I see people on here who have several subscriptions, and I just wonder how long the wait time might be. 

What if I were to give her a gift subscription? I can't imagine that in order to give a gift, I'd have to wait for something to be available.  I'm just curious--I think my sister would really enjoy it, and she doesn't shell out money as frivolously as I do, so I was sort of shocked that she decided to give it a try...and now she can't join anyway.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recently joined?  If so, how long were you on the wait list?  I have a subscription--just one--and have had one for about a year now.  My sister keeps seeing my goodies and finally decided to try it for herself--but now she's on a wait list and is getting discouraged.  I see people on here who have several subscriptions, and I just wonder how long the wait time might be.
> 
> What if I were to give her a gift subscription? I can't imagine that in order to give a gift, I'd have to wait for something to be available.  I'm just curious--I think my sister would really enjoy it, and she doesn't shell out money as frivolously as I do, so I was sort of shocked that she decided to give it a try...and now she can't join anyway.


 It took me like 4 or 5 weeks before I got off the waiting list. This is my first month.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 4, 2012)

It took me 4 weeks as well


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recently joined?  If so, how long were you on the wait list?  I have a subscription--just one--and have had one for about a year now.  My sister keeps seeing my goodies and finally decided to try it for herself--but now she's on a wait list and is getting discouraged.  I see people on here who have several subscriptions, and I just wonder how long the wait time might be.
> 
> What if I were to give her a gift subscription? I can't imagine that in order to give a gift, I'd have to wait for something to be available.  I'm just curious--I think my sister would really enjoy it, and she doesn't shell out money as frivolously as I do, so I was sort of shocked that she decided to give it a try...and now she can't join anyway.


 Yes, you can buy her a gift sub and you can choose when it starts, this month or the upcoming month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No wait list for gifts! You can even buy it for her with your points and it's virtually 'free'


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gift subs don't have a waiting list. I gave one a few days ago and her ship date is August 7.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 4, 2012)

I go back and forth between pens and pencils when I do my (Games Magazine) favorite puzzle magazine's puzzles.

I'm such a pencil geek that I have a favorite pencil. Ticonderoga Millenium but they don't seem to make them anymore, so I buy

#2 black pencils when I can find them. I think I'm allergic to the regular yellow ones, maybe the cedar or other wood inside.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 4, 2012)

I go back and forth between pens and pencils when I do my (Games Magazine) favorite puzzle magazine's puzzles.

I'm such a pencil geek that I have a favorite pencil. Ticonderoga Millenium but they don't seem to make them anymore, so I buy

#2 black pencils when I can find them. I think I'm allergic to the regular yellow ones, maybe the cedar or other wood inside.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you think there's anyway to cancel a gift subscription after a month?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, and I just caved and bought a pack of larabar uber bars so I could get another Ada bronzer and Amika hair mask.  *using my hypoglycemia as an excuse for my once again weakened willpower?*


----------



## lorizav (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and I just caved and bought a pack of larabar uber bars so I could get another Ada bronzer and Amika hair mask.  *using my hypoglycemia as an excuse for my once again weakened willpower?*


 Fantastic Idea!!!  I just did the same.  I NEED more Juliette has a Gun  any and all


----------



## lorizav (Aug 5, 2012)

And again on the second sub LOL


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## erinkins (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish we were getting more spoilers. ): its not as exciting when you search and can't find anything.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 5, 2012)

> Fantastic Idea!!!Â  I just did the same.Â  I NEED more Juliette has a GunÂ  any and all


 I'm probably going to be putting some on my trade list, I got the sampler ans it's not really for me. I looked back to see when the sneak peek video came out last month, it was on the 5th so maybe we'll get some hints tomorrow.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 5, 2012)

vogliadivintage Quote: Oh, and I just caved and bought a pack of larabar uber bars so I could get another Ada bronzer and Amika hair mask. *using my hypoglycemia as an excuse for my once again weakened willpower?*
I did the same, but I got the one with the Harvey Prince Flirt because I like it so much. I'm sooo grateful for this site and all the tips and opportunities you kind ladies offer. You don't miss a trick!


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 5, 2012)

I too caved. I got a Color Club nail polish (Factory Girl) to get the Eau Flirt.

One question because it's been bugging me- has anyone contacted Harvey Prince's customer service and gotten a response? I sent two emails and heard nothing. Seems to be bad business to ignore someone who might give you some of their hard-earned money...


----------



## Linnake (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that you can buy a 2 pack of Julys samples for $10? Not the greatest deal but if you buy something from julys box, you get a $10 discount (making the samples free!)
> 
> ...


 Woohoo! I just ordered the amika &amp; bb cream... for FREE! I was able to use just 100 points out of my 300!


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same, but I got the one with the Harvey Prince Flirt because I like it so much. I'm sooo grateful for this site and all the tips and opportunities you kind ladies offer. You don't miss a trick!


I totally agree! Thanks for the heads-up ladies, I bought the ada bronzer in golden and chose the sampler with the ada bronzer in peach! awesome!


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 5, 2012)

Shouldnt the Birchbox August pages start 404ing soon?


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 5, 2012)

10.00 for only two samples? sounds like a horrible deal to me =/


----------



## astokes (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10.00 for only two samples? sounds like a horrible deal to me =/


I'm sure they made it that price so you'd use your points or buy a product. : )


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10.00 for only two samples? sounds like a horrible deal to me =/


 If you buy an item from the July shop the samples are free plus you get free shipping. So yeah, by themselves it's a bad deal, but coupled with something else it's a good one!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 5, 2012)

> 10.00 for only two samples? sounds like a horrible deal to me =/


 After that email we got a couple of weeks ago about shopping in the Birchbox Shop, I'd say they're using these samples to lure folks into buying. I think most of us use discounts and points, or a combination of the 2, to get some great products for next to nothing. I'm sure they'd rather have customers paying actual money instead of points. It also encourages us to spend our cash on full sizes of sampled products in the Birchbox Shop instead of Sephora or Ulta. Paying $10 for 2 samples, most of which you can probably get for free, is kind of crazy, but I think they're priced that way to make us think we're getting a great deal when making a purchase that includes 2 free samples.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 5, 2012)

hee hee, I totally caved and got some uber bars so I could get the samples. I opted for the harvey prince perfume (havent ried it yet) and the jouer lip enhancer (which I already know I like).


----------



## Linnake (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10.00 for only two samples? sounds like a horrible deal to me =/


 Yeah, I wouldn't have gotten it if I couldn't have used my points. Plus, the ones I ordered are products that I've been wanting to try and have been unable to find them up for trade.  Even if I could get them in a trade I'd still be out at least $5.60 for shipping.  So I call it a win-win.


----------



## Shayna11 (Aug 5, 2012)

If anyone hasn't tried the Amika hair mask, I highly recommend it!  It is practically magic.  It might even be worth 40$ a tub.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone hasn't tried the Amika hair mask, I highly recommend it!  It is practically magic.  It might even be worth 40$ a tub.


Have you tried the Gloss Moderne one? I wonder how they compare!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 5, 2012)

> If anyone hasn't tried the Amika hair mask, I highly recommend it!Â  It is practically magic.Â  It might even be worth 40$ a tub.


 I bought the 2 Oz tube from bb website, and I wasnt impressed. But I know a lot of girls on here like it.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the 2 Oz tube from bb website, and I wasnt impressed. But I know a lot of girls on here like it.


Hmmm. TORN! I have the Gloss Moderne and I really like it. I bought another thing of it at TJ Maxx so maybe when that runs out I'll try the Amika.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone hasn't tried the Amika hair mask, I highly recommend it!  It is practically magic.  It might even be worth 40$ a tub.


Shayna, what kind of hair do you have?


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm. TORN! I have the Gloss Moderne and I really like it. I bought another thing of it at TJ Maxx so maybe when that runs out I'll try the Amika.


 Ooh how much was it at TJ Maxx? I really like it but I don't want to spend $39 on a tub of it!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh how much was it at TJ Maxx? I really like it but I don't want to spend $39 on a tub of it!


$6.00. It's not the same one was in BB, but I think it's very similar. It's the Gloss Moderne Coco Lise After Treatment Masque. I haven't tried it yet but it smells the same. I'll compare ingredients once True Blood is over!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ugh. I was one of the people who actually liked my  headphones from last month. They worked great for about 4 uses. Now one ear doesn't have any sound at all and the other sounds like you are listening underwater. Just terrible.


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 5, 2012)

> Ugh. I was one of the people who actually liked myÂ  headphones from last month. They worked great for about 4 uses. Now one ear doesn't have any sound at all and the other sounds like you are listening underwater. Just terrible. Â


 I can probably mail you my pair if you want. I haven't even opened them


----------



## Shayna11 (Aug 5, 2012)

My hair is thick and dry/frizzy.  I got the smaller size Amika mask just to make sure that the sample wasn't a fluke and it guarantees me a good hair day if I use it.  I haven't used the gloss moderne though, I'll grab some if I ever see it.


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. I was one of the people who actually liked my  headphones from last month. They worked great for about 4 uses. Now one ear doesn't have any sound at all and the other sounds like you are listening underwater. Just terrible.


 Yeah they worked really well, but now I have to bend the connector thing a certain way for sound to even come out!


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that you can buy a 2 pack of Julys samples for $10? Not the greatest deal but if you buy something from julys box, you get a $10 discount (making the samples free!)
> 
> ...


They're out of Pack D, which is what I really wanted to try! Too late, I guess!


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 5, 2012)

It looks like Pack D of the "July Plus Two Sample Packs" is out (Harvey Prince Flirt and the Jouer) - too bad, that's the only one I was tempted to try!


----------



## astokes (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like Pack D of the "July Plus Two Sample Packs" is out (Harvey Prince Flirt and the Jouer) - too bad, that's the only one I was tempted to try!


They're out of Pack C as well. (Dr.Jart,  Amika)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair is thick and dry/frizzy.  I got the smaller size Amika mask just to make sure that the sample wasn't a fluke and it guarantees me a good hair day if I use it.  I haven't used the gloss moderne though, I'll grab some if I ever see it.


Ok, i may have to try it then. My hair is like that too. It really works?


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 5, 2012)

Totally unrelated to this month but I was just watching Season 5 of Gossip Girl and noticed Blair put bottles of Miss Dior in her goody bags for the guests. I squealed a little when I saw it. I'm such a dork!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

I really hope this doesn't mean we're goin to see an end to stacking coupons and points. If they're trying to get people to spend money and they've already taken away sharing points this may be next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope this doesn't mean we're goin to see an end to stacking coupons and points. If they're trying to get people to spend money and they've already taken away sharing points this may be next


 Boo! That would kill some of their business, for sure. A large amount of people keep BB because of the coupon/point combo. I know I'd definitely stop shopping through the store if they pulled something like that. As it is, I still probably spend the most money at Sephora, then BeautyBar or BB.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

> Boo! That would kill some of their business, for sure. A large amount of people keep BB because of the coupon/point combo. I know I'd definitely stop shopping through the store if they pulled something like that. As it is, I still probably spend the most money at Sephora, then BeautyBar or BB.


 Oh I agree but if they're not making money it could be the end of bb all together. I shop at bb once every 6 months and use my points for gift accounts so I would definitely miss the points. But I understand them wanting to bring in more money. Seems they have had a lot of promotions lately to bring people in. And their customer service is definitely lacking because of how they're growing. Between teen vogue, gossip girl and glamour I'm sure they've gained TONS of subscribers.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I agree but if they're not making money it could be the end of bb all together. I shop at bb once every 6 months and use my points for gift accounts so I would definitely miss the points. But I understand them wanting to bring in more money. Seems they have had a lot of promotions lately to bring people in.
> 
> And their customer service is definitely lacking because of how they're growing. Between teen vogue, gossip girl and glamour I'm sure they've gained TONS of subscribers.


They are probably the most well-known sub company, besides maybe Glossybox... I would be really surprised (and super sad) if they went under. I kind of like the idea of picking samples with your order of something from this month's box, plus free shipping! Many times, "this month" features items from previous months that I had considered buying anyway. I still buy more through Sephora, for sure. I wonder how much more profit they make because of the store than other sub companies who do not offer a storefront of any kind. I also wonder where the primary source of profit is for them? Brand names/companies? Subscription fees? Storefront purchases? I would guess our $10/month covers the cost of shipping/marketing/packaging/labor for the boxes, and the profit comes from the product companies' investment and/or advertising fees. I don't know why I find this fascinating!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm able to use my 25% off promo code with my BB points with no problem (I didn't finalize the order).


----------



## strawberrybrite (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're out of Pack D, which is what I really wanted to try! Too late, I guess!


I got that Jouer lip enhancer and it tastes like chemicals and has the consitency of chapstick. I did not approve. And it's small.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't really care what products are in this month's box--I just want to get it soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like Pack D of the "July Plus Two Sample Packs" is out (Harvey Prince Flirt and the Jouer) - too bad, that's the only one I was tempted to try!


email jouer, you can get the lip enhancer free!!!! i love it!!!!! its thick so a little goes a long way and it it very moisturizing


----------



## karenX (Aug 6, 2012)

oooh! new stuff from DDF and Shu Uemura in the shop! I love when we get skincare and haircare. Getting some Shu would be AWESOME.

Crossing my fingers some of this shows up in the boxes.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too caved. I got a Color Club nail polish (Factory Girl) to get the Eau Flirt.
> 
> One question because it's been bugging me- has anyone contacted Harvey Prince's customer service and gotten a response? I sent two emails and heard nothing. Seems to be bad business to ignore someone who might give you some of their hard-earned money...


 I've contacted Harvey Prince asking for samples and they responded saying that you can purchase $12 samples on their website and that they don't give any for free. I had another question about one of their sample packs and they emailed me back the same day. So I haven't had any problems with getting responses from them.

Have you been emailing them at [email protected]?


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh how much was it at TJ Maxx? I really like it but I don't want to spend $39 on a tub of it!


 I contacted Gloss's customer service and asked if they could send me samples and they said yes, so maybe you could try that route before buying it.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 6, 2012)

Someone asked on FB when the August sneek peek video would be out and they said soon.  And the pages still aren't 404ing.  Looks like maybe they're back to shipping starting the 10th?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

> I'm able to use my 25% off promo code with my BB points with no problem (I didn't finalize the order).


 I am not saying it is going to happen ( or anytime soon ) I am just making speculation. Seems as though they're struggling for shop sales.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm able to use my 25% off promo code with my BB points with no problem (I didn't finalize the order).


  Where do you get the 25% off promo code?


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope this doesn't mean we're goin to see an end to stacking coupons and points. If they're trying to get people to spend money and they've already taken away sharing points this may be next
> ...


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks. Hopefully you'll get something you enjoy soon
> 
> ...


 wow $14 for stogies.. I'm here in texas and they are about $6-8  a pack and i thought that was outrageous. I'm glad smoking was something i tried and didn't get into.

The boxes def pay for themselves but i just haven't had a use for most of the items.. like (clean wipes and men's cologne, etc)  But i am sticking it out and playing around with the bio area to see if i get some good things. I think part of my disappointment was watching others videos of the great stuff they got when mine was just mediocre. 

I too enjoy the suspense tho. I guess that's really what I have it for. I get a treat once a month and it makes me feel special, even if I'm paying for it.. lol


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I contacted Gloss's customer service and asked if they could send me samples and they said yes, so maybe you could try that route before buying it.


 Cool thanks! It turns out they are on hautelook from time to time so I guess i just have to wait for that sale!!


----------



## MarbleSky (Aug 6, 2012)

I guess all of the July $10 boxes are gone? I don't see a button to choose any. Bummer! I was so excited to spend some points and get free samples too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 6, 2012)

BUMMER!!! ALL of the sample duos are sold out!!! I looked just last night and they were available!!! Ughhh, oh well. I still may spend my points on a full size Ahava mud masque!!! At least a percentage still goes to that charity!! Ill take that instead of samples for some karma brownie points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*EDIT:*

Ended up buying the Ahava purifying mud masque, Melvita roll on pure argan oil, and the smaller sized amika nourishing hair masque, all for $18.00 after using my 400 points. I also got 50 bonus points by using the facebook code "BBNEW50" overall, Im happy with my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And after this month's reviews, Ill have over 100 points again!!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 6, 2012)

> $6.00. It's not the same one was in BB, but I think it's very similar. It's the Gloss Moderne Coco Lise After Treatment Masque. I haven't tried it yet but it smells the same. I'll compare ingredients once True Blood is over!


 The ingredients are the same.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 6, 2012)

Ladies who have more than one subscription:  How opposite are your profiles? Example: One setup for oily skin, the other setup for dry skin?


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies who have more than one subscription:  How opposite are your profiles? Example: One setup for oily skin, the other setup for dry skin?


 I have had 2 subscriptions since January.  Both my profiles are the same except one says moisturizer is my big splurge, and the other says eye cream.   I have never recieved duplicate boxes, but I've read here on Makeup Talk that some people have gotten dups.  It may just be luck.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

I set my splurges on hair/skin care and everything else is the same on my profiles. I've got 2 accounts since May and received different boxes so far.


----------



## antonella (Aug 6, 2012)

new hair n skincare products on the website


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, looks like it's time to start stalking the BB site again! Here we go ladies! Let the speculation begin! Lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

Is thebalm and eyeko mascara new? I don't remember if I saw those before on BB or when I was googling around. Yay for more Shu Umera! Also, I see DDF products at discount retailers, specifically one of those cleansers...so if you ladies like the brand, you can try there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Typos on the phone..oops


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I was thinking that since the theme is "Back to School," that they may supply us with beauty tools? I know a few people in the past that have received Beauty Blenders as part of their Birchbox in the past. I think that would be lovely.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

I really do hope they play on the back to school theme rather than just make the box back to school theme. I think it would be an awesome box if they do!



> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking that since the theme is "Back to School," that they may supply us with beauty tools? I know a few people in the past that have received Beauty Blenders as part of their Birchbox in the past. I think that would be lovely.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really do hope they play on the back to school theme rather than just make the box back to school theme. I think it would be an awesome box if they do!
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just found this on Birchbox under Account Settings!  What the heck??  It shipped already??  Whoa!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2762636
Sequence Number: 
040950806120958132
Zip Code: 
45066
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6710
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Aug 4 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 4 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 4 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 
Edit: My other account has a shipping label, but tracking hasn't updated for it.  Still excited!!!!  Yea!!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 6, 2012)

Just checked mine I have a id number but hasnt updated yet.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found this on Birchbox under Account Settings!  What the heck??  It shipped already??  Whoa!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Mine did too, woo hoo!


----------



## lunadust (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow I have a tracking number too already! Its not active though.


----------



## PDubA (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I have a tracking number too already! Its not active though.


Same here - Exciting!!!

Wonder why they have not posted their Youtube vid yet?  Weird...


----------



## shanny21 (Aug 6, 2012)

I show August shipping info in my account too, hasn't updated though. I can't believe we don't have any hints besides themes, and boxes have already shipped?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found this on Birchbox under Account Settings!  What the heck??  It shipped already??  Whoa!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I just logged in and while I don't see that much info, it does say August box shipping information and have a tracking number.  The tracking isn't updated though, but it never does for me.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't believe we already have shipping info! Im so excited


----------



## jlvb (Aug 6, 2012)

YAY!!!  Mine says the same thing!


----------



## jlvb (Aug 6, 2012)

And my second account has nothing yet, so double yay, two different boxes!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 6, 2012)

And still no 404's yet.  Is it possible that this month will be a complete surprise other than the sneak peek video that's coming at some point?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

One account says my wt is .559, the other hasn't updated past a label. Woohoo!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea this is what is posted at the top if you go to view your box.

[SIZE=10pt]*Looking for Shipping Information?*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]We've moved box tracking information to your Account Settings so we don't ruin the surprise. You'll find this month's details under your subscriptions.[/SIZE]


----------



## arendish (Aug 6, 2012)

My first box is .6760 with an est delivery of 8/10 and my other box hasn't updated. I like the shipping on the website instead of waiting for an email.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I have a tracking number too already! Its not active though.


 Same here...for both accounts!  *Nice try BB...trying to surprise us ladies around here!  Maybe next month you can pull a fast one on us.*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

Darnit! I love the spoilers and will feel a little cheated....they're half the fun!


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Darnit! I love the spoilers and will feel a little cheated....they're half the fun!


 TOTALLY Agree!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a tracking number on my first account but not updated to show weight or delivery date, nothing on second account yet.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

People will be getting their boxes early and throughout the week...let the Sneak Peak Games Begin! lol


----------



## JessP (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea this is what is posted at the top if you go to view your box.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just noticed this, too! Interesting. Now I may be having a brunette-blond moment here, but how does moving tracking information to Account Settings prevent ruining the surprise of box contents?


 I would say they might eliminate the box variation pages that Zadi is great at pulling up for us. I think it's a better move then I'm not as disappointed in getting the "crap boxes", since I seem to get all the bottom end boxes.


----------



## JessP (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems they wont be updating the 'Box' on the 10th anymore. Hence, you will be surprised when it comes in the mail.


 Ah, I see! Thanks for explaining lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're making changes all over the place these days.


----------



## JessP (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say they might eliminate the box variation pages that Zadi is great at pulling up for us. I think it's a better move then I'm not as disappointed in getting the "crap boxes", since I seem to get all the bottom end boxes.


 Makes sense! It is fun to get a peak at box variations beforehand, but I'm actually excited for contents to be a surprise for a change. I agree that it's probably a better move on their part.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say they might eliminate the box variation pages that Zadi is great at pulling up for us. I think it's a better move then I'm not as disappointed in getting the "crap boxes", since I seem to get all the bottom end boxes.


 Not necessarily. If you frequent this forum or compare on YouTube and blogs, the box envy monster may rear it's head..lol, just saying. They're eliminating our spoilers, but when we show off our boxes, we'll see what everyone's getting. Boo! I want my spoilers and I think I now hate surprises, lol.


----------



## missionista (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool, I love having the tracking info so easily available.  Mine went out on the 4th, expected delivery date of the 10th, and weighs .6710.  So psyched to see what's in it.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

They really want people to not know what they are giving us....aaah BB WHYYYY?! Between BB and GB we will never know with Variations and no sneak peaks!

MyGlam you win for keeping us semi in the loop! lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, my box might beat me to my new apartment!!! Whoops!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If you frequent this forum or compare on YouTube and blogs, the box envy monster may rear it's head..lol, just saying. They're eliminating our spoilers, but when we show off our boxes, we'll see what everyone's getting. Boo! I want my spoilers and I think I now hate surprises, lol.


 You're right though, I'm semi-partial to this. I want my spoilers to some degree, but it works for myglam because they are more uniform and vary only by 1 or 2 products. I definitely do get excited for those, haha.

I also do agree with you, as these sub boxes aren't completely using our profiles.. yet. And when they do, I won't mind the surprises as much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes both are new.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool, I love having the tracking info so easily available.  Mine went out on the 4th, expected delivery date of the 10th, and weighs .6710.  So psyched to see what's in it.


 Close to my mother's - hers is showing the same dates, with a .6770 wt.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought the theme was not "Back to School" but "Back to Beauty School"... those two sound very different to me. I'd be thrilled with either, and I'm probably the only person who is pleased not to have any spoilers, because I like being surprised but I have no self-control haha!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 6, 2012)

My daughters and mines just have a tracking number and no other Information.


----------



## artemis76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like mine shipped on 8/4 as well, estimated delivery date 8/10 (REALLY early for me, it's usually more like the 16th) and weight is 0.6750

How exciting!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 6, 2012)

yaaay! One of mine has a package ID, but no tracking yet. I'm sure the other will update soon enough.

eta: I'm actually kind of happy that there are no sneak peaks.  Box envy has hit me all too often, and I like the surprise.  And whatever samples I don't use, I save up for my mom and sister, or I will start trading more often.  Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## Steffi (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine shows info.  Due here 8/10, box weight of .6830.


----------



## ahkae (Aug 6, 2012)

No shipping information for me here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

I would be curious to see my reaction to the box without having seen anyone elses box. I only got one box before finding this thread and I didn't like that box at all because it was a welcome box and not that great.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 6, 2012)

I got a tracking number yay! But it hasn't updated, that is ok though because it should still get to me pretty fast since it looks like they are shipping from NY? I only live a few states down! So excited, and I love that it will be a surprise because I always know what I am getting with my other subs. So excited for my first birchbox!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be curious to see my reaction to the box without having seen anyone elses box. I only got one box before finding this thread and I didn't like that box at all because it was a welcome box and not that great.


 What did you get in the welcome box?


----------



## tulippop (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be curious to see my reaction to the box without having seen anyone elses box. I only got one box before finding this thread and I didn't like that box at all because it was a welcome box and not that great.


My welcome box was really bad too, I wonder why they do this when the first month is suppose _to suck you in_ and make you want to continue this service.  If I hadn't seen what other people were getting and was hoping for a better box the next month I would have cancelled.


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be curious to see my reaction to the box without having seen anyone elses box. I only got one box before finding this thread and I didn't like that box at all because it was a welcome box and not that great.


 I had my first three boxes before I came across MUT and I think I like the building up of anticipation with everyone else - it's kind of like watching sports - you get WAY more into it if you've got a lot of fans around you...and beer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Before I started following these threads it was just a sort of "Oh, that's interesting..." by myself. Maybe it's because I've learned a lot more about the products here, too?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

I've a tracking # with no info. However, it seems like my tracking # frequently winds up being wrong, so...whatever.

I will say that I like it if there won't be sneak peeks. Yes, the guessing is fun, but it also gets wearying when those who hate the idea of what's in their box are able to be upset by it for so long.

That said, I'm kind of revisiting what I do and don't like about subs in general, now that it's been a good six months or so since I went sample-crazy. It also seems as if lately there are lots more "one-off" packages that provide a better value overall.

*Birchbox* - are fairly consistent, for me, and still the only one that I'm comfortable going yearly on. I get more full-size items from them, but it does sometimes get dull to receive multiple items from the same companies over and over.

*MyGlam* - have stepped up their game quite a bit; I might consider resubbing to them if they can keep up the consistency of the last couple of bags for a couple more months; a good mixture of items from a variety of brands.

*Sample Society* - tends towards brands I'm not likely to actually buy, but I like them a lot and consider them to be a pretty good value, even at the $15 price point. I keep considering resubbing, but just can't bring myself to do it.

*Julep* - Frankly, I'm kind of "off" them right now. I think I like the IDEA of Julep better than the execution; their products tend to be very erratic for me. I like the mystery boxes, though, so I may get those every other time they offer. Maybe.

*The various eco-friendly boxes *- Yes, there are pluses and minuses to these; I'm not really an earthy-crunchy person, but I do think they give the best value for "more than just beauty". That said, I've yet to see one that I was genuinely interested in subscribing to.

*Glossybox *- Underwhelming to the extreme, for me. The price point doesn't seem valid, and the caveats I have about Sample Society also apply. Plus, I remain unthrilled with their CS.

I've said before, and will say again: no box is going to please everyone. It's highly unlikely that one sub will please one person EVERY time.


----------



## JessP (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had my first three boxes before I came across MUT and I think I like the building up of anticipation with everyone else - it's kind of like watching sports - you get WAY more into it if you've got a lot of fans around you...and beer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Ha! I love the "and beer" part - I agree with your analogy for sure lol!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine updated.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6520
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2012


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get in the welcome box?


 This was my welcome box:

A TINY packet of wichcraft Granola.

A vial of Juicy Couture

Zoya polish in a light purple

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum

Miracle Skin Transformer Treat and Conceal Eye and Face

It seems okay, but not fabulous. When I signed up I thought it was going to be more makeup. The granola was quite the shock and I still HATE getting food in my BB's. I use gel polishes so the Zoya was useless. I didn't want perfume. The VMV eye serum did get used as well as the concealer.


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont have a tracking number for either of my accounts yet. 

I really like what they did with pairing up samples from last month, and having them for sale or as freebies with a purchase.   I have always been delighted with the boxes I rec'd, but there are always products I didnt get that I would like to sample as well.  I hope they continue to do that.  What would be even better, is if they would have samples from previous months in the shop as well.  I have sensitive skin, and its helpful to me if I can try a sample of something before I spend a lot on it.  I would love to try the Sunday Riley products that are in the store, but I'm not going spend 125.00 for a serum unless I know its something I can use.  Thats a big part of why Birchbox is so awesome for me.  I can try new things without a big investment.  Its nice to be able to use something besides Aveeno or Eucerine for Sensitive Skin!  Anyway, I hope they continue with that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my welcome box:
> 
> ...


 Wow, this was my exact same welcome box in January except I got Zoya in Kristen! Since it was my first EVER sub box, and I hadn't discovered forums yet, I was pretty OK with it...I really had no idea what to expect! I was thrilled for the Zoya, since that's what drew me in to Bircbox (I was obsessed with polish and wanted MORE!) even though I got a color I already had a full size of, it was the highlight of my box. I gave the granola to my BF, who tried it and hated it lol. I still have the unused Juicy perfume on my trade list, and I traded the VMV and treat &amp; conceal. So the only thing I really kept was the polish, and haven't used it since I have the shade already. After that, my boxes got pretty good! BB is one I'll probably keep for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linnake (Aug 6, 2012)

My 1st sub shipped:

Weight (lbs.):
0.6580
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2012

And I'm still waiting on my 2nd sub, which should be a welcome box!

My very first box was pretty awesome, but I've notice (as some people have said) that the welcome boxes are just meh. We shall see!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 6, 2012)

Last month (July) was my intro box. I wish I had gotten a sample of the Ahava mask. I got a sample of color club in Blue-Ming. Not something I would've picked out for myself (but isn't that the point of these subscriptions?). It's a fun summer color but applies thick. I'm subbed to julep maven tho so maybe they've spoiled me? lol


----------



## morre22 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is my first month but I didn't see anything about a welcome box? It just says your Birchbox will be shipping soon (I have a tracking number). Do you think that I will be getting the actual box or a welcome box?


----------



## yugigi (Aug 6, 2012)

I've got the shipping information. The weight is 0.6910 and it should be arrived on Aug 10 




. But I guess i will receive on Aug 8th.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month but I didn't see anything about a welcome box? It just says your Birchbox will be shipping soon (I have a tracking number). Do you think that I will be getting the actual box or a welcome box?


Welcome boxes aren't always bad. You may love yours so don't get disappointed yet! Welcome boxes are usually leftover items from past months. BUT if you are truly new, and not adding a second sub the items are all new to you.


----------



## alexawow123 (Aug 6, 2012)

My welcome box wasn't too great either...

-Twistband hair tie 

-Deborah Lippmann stripper to go

-Fresh sugar tinted lip treatment 

-Bvlgari Omnia Crystal Perfume

-Beauty blender beauty cleanser 

I got my first real box in July though. I got box #5 and I really liked it.


----------



## yugigi (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month but I didn't see anything about a welcome box? It just says your Birchbox will be shipping soon (I have a tracking number). Do you think that I will be getting the actual box or a welcome box?


  I guess it depends. I subscribed in April, however they sent me the email that they couldn't find the box which matched my profile. So, May was my first box, and I didn't get a welcome box.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone who got the beauty blender last month post their profile? Im still jeal over not getting one. hehe


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

Come to think of it, my first box was the suckiest too. But it was not a welcome box.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 6, 2012)

With the lack of sneak peeks, I forgot it was that time of the month! I wonder why they stopped doing them -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month but I didn't see anything about a welcome box? It just says your Birchbox will be shipping soon (I have a tracking number). Do you think that I will be getting the actual box or a welcome box?


 I got my first box in July and it wasn't a welcome box.  I think if it is a month when they are doing a collaboration, you do not get a welcome box.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can anyone in NH or VA tell me how long it takes them to get their box? I It seems mine shipped today. Just found out my mailbox won't be set up till Thursday. UGH. So it may get delivered to my apartment when I don't actually have a mailbox yet.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone in NH or VA tell me how long it takes them to get their box? I It seems mine shipped today. Just found out my mailbox won't be set up till Thursday. UGH. So it may get delivered to my apartment when I don't actually have a mailbox yet.


 The earliest arrival date I've heard people saying is the 10th


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 6, 2012)

hmmmm, like others, there is a tracking number on my account info, but it is not active yet.


----------



## alexawow123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sneak peak post on birchbox's blog! 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/28869579778/august-first-look-shu-uemuras-hair-transforming


----------



## alexawow123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sneak peak on birchbox's blog!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/28869579778/august-first-look-shu-uemuras-hair-transforming


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The earliest arrival date I've heard people saying is the 10th


Ok, cool. Thank you Kristin!! I just know that if it gets sent back it'll be a wild goose chase!!!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 6, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2760309
Sequence Number: 
040840804121479134
Zip Code: 
48152
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6720
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012

my shipping info...  this is the earliest i have received a box... i cant remember if someone said that the first boxes usually arent the best



  i have always been in the middle wave so will be interesting to see what we all get as  no sneak peeks and no wishful guessing...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had my first three boxes before I came across MUT and I think I like the building up of anticipation with everyone else - it's kind of like watching sports - you get WAY more into it if you've got a lot of fans around you...and beer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


I do very much value how much I learn about products in the boxes from this forum. Some things I would be quick to dismiss, but after seeing others raving about something, I find myself happy that I gave it a second look.


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 6, 2012)

Did anyone who bought anything yesterday to get the two additional samples get their shipping info yet? I got the notice and it says only the nail polish has shipped, no mention of the perfume or lip stuff. The only reason I ordered the nail polish was to get the perfume.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

I totally want to be surprised, but it's killing me that I can't cheat to look at sneak peeks of the boxes!!! heehee


----------



## karenX (Aug 6, 2012)

sample product spoiler for august up on the blog!!

http://blog.birchbox.com/


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sample product spoiler for august up on the blog!!
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/


 Ooo...I hope I get the Velvet nourishing shampoo!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sample product spoiler for august up on the blog!!
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/


 I like this just because I love trying new shampoo's.


----------



## karenX (Aug 6, 2012)

I was super excited when I saw those in the store - VERY happy that they're being sampled this month.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 6, 2012)

> Did anyone who bought anything yesterday to get the two additional samples get their shipping info yet? I got the notice and it says only the nail polish has shipped, no mention of the perfume or lip stuff. The only reason I ordered the nail polish was to get the perfume.  Â


 My shipping notice only listed the Amika hair conditioner I bought with no mention of the sample pack, so I think you are okay.


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine is 0.5470 and expected to deliver 8/13. However, every month my expected delivery date is off - I generally get my BB at least one business day before that. My box is pretty light compared to others I've seen!


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping notice only listed the Amika hair conditioner I bought with no mention of the sample pack, so I think you are okay.


Yay! Seriously, getting my hands on this perfume has been like pulling teeth.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 6, 2012)

I didn't get a shipping notice but my tracking # for August is on my account page! Is this a new thing?

I'm celebrating one year of Birchbox this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't believe it's been a year!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 6, 2012)

My first month was June and I didn't get a welcome box, I got a full sized stila bronzer worth $38! So I think it's just hit or miss you just might get repeats we have already received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kahless (Aug 6, 2012)

I also have a tracking number but no information yet. I hope we get some more sneak peeks soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

Why Birchbox!? WHY?! They're redirecting the pages instead of 404ing the pages.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not yet received my shipping notification but I logged into my account on Birchbox and clicked under my settings and there is a tracking number there! It doesn't gives weight or anything but it must be in route! Whoo hoo!


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 6, 2012)

I am so excited for this box.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 6, 2012)

mine hasnt update yet but im excited to see my first bb


----------



## lovepink (Aug 6, 2012)

They seem to have higher weights so I wonder what is in them!  I think I am excited that there are no previews.  I can't wait to see people's boxes when they start getting them though!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone who got the beauty blender last month post their profile? Im still jeal over not getting one. hehe


 

My profle



And this is what I have gotten over the past few months


----------



## sky595 (Aug 6, 2012)

No emails for me either, but the tracking numbers are listed under Account Settings! Yay! Estimated arrival date of August 13.

First box is .5200, which is low compared to what others have posted, but my second box weighs .6460. This is my first month receiving two, so I'm just thrilled they appear to be different boxes (and will arrive the same day!)


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 6, 2012)

My first box weighs .5370 and will arrive Monday, but hopefully sooner. 

My second box has not updated with any info except the tracking #.


----------



## Squidling (Aug 6, 2012)

They added a spoiler to Facebook:







Not too excited about this since I just received it in May's box :-(


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They added a spoiler to Facebook:
> 
> ...


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 6, 2012)

I have no tracking number..boo I want my box XD


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first month was June and I didn't get a welcome box, I got a full sized stila bronzer worth $38! So I think it's just hit or miss you just might get repeats we have already received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My first month was June too, and I also got the Stila Bronzer.  Very pleased with that... I think it was box #2 that month (with the T. Swift perfume, comodynes, staniac, and luna bar.)


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Aug 6, 2012)

i want my tracking email!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm happy for shampoo samples because they go straight into my gym bag, but I still wish they would sample something sulfate-free one of these days--I generally use a knock-off Wen type conditioner cleanser instead of shampoo but after I swim laps or get way too sweaty I use 'real' shampoo but I still try to steer clear.


----------



## jac a (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No emails for me either, but the tracking numbers are listed under Account Settings! Yay! Estimated arrival date of August 13.
> 
> First box is .5200, which is low compared to what others have posted, but my second box weighs .6460. This is my first month receiving two, so I'm just thrilled they appear to be different boxes (and will arrive the same day!)


 i didn't get an email but i checked my account settings (thanks for the heads up!) and my first is .5790 with 9/13 delivery and the second is .4890 with 9/10 delivery. a little skeptical about the weights but we shall see. i love this month's theme, i have a feeling it'll be another awesome month!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 6, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6760
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012

Hey ladies



 I am a BB subscriber as well and am so excited to know I am not the only one who does a happy dance each time my box ships. :LOL I loved last months box and am very excited about this months. Just wanted to join in the excitement and cannot wait to see what we all get.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmm, how do we feel about this new sneak peek thing they have going on?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm, how do we feel about this new sneak peek thing they have going on?


I think they're damned if they do, damned if they don't.

If they post it, we complain about the product. If they don't, we complain we don't know what's coming.

We're very hard to please.


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> Hmm, how do we feel about this new sneak peek thing they have going on?


 I kinda like it! While there is some annoyance, I feel like there is more excitement than in the past because of the surprise element, you know? I think it's going to be really fun to see what people get once the boxes start rolling in!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 7, 2012)

my moms box is also coming on the 10th and weighs about the same as mine....

i only see two dates so far the 10th and 13th for arrivals....  anyone else get something different??


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm, how do we feel about this new sneak peek thing they have going on?


 Soooo not liking it! Im so anxious to see what im getting!


----------



## strawberrybrite (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they're damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> ...


 Lol, so true!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm, how do we feel about this new sneak peek thing they have going on?


 I don't mind it...I can't stay away from these forums long enough for my box to be a total surprise, so forcing me to be surprised is ok with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys I just checked my account and it shows that my box is in my town already (Yay!!) 



 It shows that I should have it by the 10th but hopefully I will have it by tomorrow.  The weight of my box is 0.6760.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine only has the ship date listed for August 10th. I'm in NYC so I'm assuming I'll get it by the 13th. Really excited for my first box!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they're damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> ...


Haha so true!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind it...I can't stay away from these forums long enough for my box to be a total surprise, so forcing me to be surprised is ok with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's how I feel, too!


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

Guess they didn't enjoy all the calls from people who had the "wrong" box. Maybe they caught the error after the boxes posted but before they arrived? Whatever the reason I doubt they suddenly just want us to be surprised.


----------



## Alycia (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my first month of birchbox and I was excited that everyone was getting shipping information but when I go to check mine all I see is a little truck that has August Shipping information next it. There is not information at all =[ Its not super frustrating because I had it shipped to my new address and I don't get there until the 15th. Is anybody else informationless?


----------



## automaticeyesx (Aug 7, 2012)

I cancelled my sub after March, but got to re-sub for August. Has anyone done this? I'm wondering if I'll have to get another welcome box, or if all will be as normal.


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled my sub after March, but got to re-sub for August. Has anyone done this? I'm wondering if I'll have to get another welcome box, or if all will be as normal.


 I did it, and got a normal box - but it was a curated month when I resubbed.


----------



## mallomar (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a question. Last month (July/Glamour mag box) was my first box. Although I've seen some people say that there are no welcome boxes whenever BB has a partnership, my box seemed like it could have been a welcome box. I received both thebalm Stainiac and jouer lip enhancer (not the tinted one) - I'm pretty sure those were both from June boxes (?). The rest of what I received seem to be similar to what others were receiving (Ada peach bronzer, Harvey Prince Hello, larabar, and earbuds).

Anyway, today when I checked my "Box" link under my account, I get a message that says "Your First Box Is Shipping Soon!" It's right above the list of "Products in Your July Box".

As August will be my second box, now I'm wondering if I'm getting a welcome box for August too. Ah well. I really did like my July box!


----------



## ashereebee (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month of birchbox and I was excited that everyone was getting shipping information but when I go to check mine all I see is a little truck that has August Shipping information next it. There is not information at all =[ Its not super frustrating because I had it shipped to my new address and I don't get there until the 15th. Is anybody else informationless?



I'm informationless as well.  *taps fingers on desk, anxiously waiting*


----------



## urbandecaylover (Aug 7, 2012)

Anybody else with a box weight of .7750? I just found my shipping info on the Birchbox website this morning. It is scheduled to be delivered on the 10th.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 7, 2012)

> I'm happy for shampoo samples because they go straight into my gym bag, but I still wish they would sample something sulfate-free one of these days--I generally use a knock-off Wen type conditioner cleanser instead of shampoo but after I swim laps or get way too sweaty I use 'real' shampoo but I still try to steer clear.


 What kind of fake Wen do you use? I just got one that Loreal makes. It was cheap ($7ish?) I have to use like 15 pumps per wash but it still has lasted me over a month now because I only wash my hair like 2x a week (lol that sounds bad but my hair looks better when I haven't washed it in a couple days) anyway its my first experience with a conditioning cleanser and I am pretty happy with the results so I was just wondering if there was anything comparable out there.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome boxes aren't always bad. You may love yours so don't get disappointed yet! Welcome boxes are usually leftover items from past months. BUT if you are truly new, and not adding a second sub the items are all new to you.





> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month but I didn't see anything about a welcome box? It just says your Birchbox will be shipping soon (I have a tracking number). Do you think that I will be getting the actual box or a welcome box?


 I ordered gift subscriptions for my sister and mother, my sister's first box was in June and it wasn't a collab box but she just got all of the same stuff everyone else got. Maybe it wasn't in accordance with her profile though. My mom's first box was the July Glamour box and she got leftovers from June like the Balm Stainiac and designer Band Aids, as well as some July things like the earbuds.


----------



## LittleDaniBee (Aug 7, 2012)

My box weight is 0.8390 and shipped 8/4 with edd. of 8/10.

Heavy!!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone in NH or VA tell me how long it takes them to get their box? I It seems mine shipped today. Just found out my mailbox won't be set up till Thursday. UGH. So it may get delivered to my apartment when I don't actually have a mailbox yet.


 I live in Concord, NH and it usually takes 3-4 days. I've noticed that it's always delivered a couple days before it says it will arrive. I've only received 2 boxes so far though.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month of birchbox and I was excited that everyone was getting shipping information but when I go to check mine all I see is a little truck that has August Shipping information next it. There is not information at all =[ Its not super frustrating because I had it shipped to my new address and I don't get there until the 15th. Is anybody else informationless?


I'm having the same issue. I move in the 11th but my mailbox doesn't get set up till the 9th. Not sure what happens if it shows up before then. You clicked on the confirmation # right? That redirects to another page that says that your tracking info isn't available yet... because that's what's happening to me!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in Concord, NH and it usually takes 3-4 days. I've noticed that it's always delivered a couple days before it says it will arrive. I've only received 2 boxes so far though.


You are only an hour from me! Hello friend!

Thanks for the info!! Hopefully it won't beat me there! That would be unfortunate.

I'm actually working at an event in October in Concord.


----------



## Alycia (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't see any place that says confirmation number


----------



## erinkins (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that I liked when we had to search for things better. It's exciting searching for clues and finally finding something. It makes it like a little treasure hunt!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see any place that says confirmation number


 Click on Account Settings, on the left there should be a little truck with the #.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see any place that says confirmation number


Ok, so you go to your BB page and click account settings from the dropdown menu on the upper right

On the left hand side it says MY ACCOUNT then under that subscriptions, under that the little truck (that's cute) with the August Box shipping #. The number is pink.

Click on the # in pink and it will redirect you to the UPS page with your tracking info. Depending on how long ago yours was shipped, it will have either "your tracking info is not yet available" OR it'll have the info!


----------



## Alycia (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have a number =[ hopefully soon


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 7, 2012)

wohoo. thanks for the tip! mine shipped yesterday and says it will be here monday (it always says monday and gets here friday or saturday)


----------



## dotblankdot (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about logging in to your account info!!  I've been reading these forums for about 6 months without posting and just finally decided to say something.  Mine was shipped on 8/4, EDD 8/10, weighs 0.6800.

While we're waiting, did anyone else get something entirely different than what was on the "Products in your July box" page in their Birchbox last month?  I didn't see any posts about that, and I was really annoyed that I couldn't review the actual products I got.. like that disgusting patchouli perfume.  The '60s called, it wants its stench back.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/anastasia-lash-genius

Has that been in the shop before?


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are only an hour from me! Hello friend!
> ...


 Neat! Hello! What kind of event?


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of fake Wen do you use?
> 
> I just got one that Loreal makes. It was cheap ($7ish?) I have to use like 15 pumps per wash but it still has lasted me over a month now because I only wash my hair like 2x a week (lol that sounds bad but my hair looks better when I haven't washed it in a couple days) anyway its my first experience with a conditioning cleanser and I am pretty happy with the results so I was just wondering if there was anything comparable out there.


 I use Salon Graffix, it was like 8 bucks for a pretty big bottle.  I actually never see the Loreal one, I've looked for it before because I want to try it.  I've also used Salon One which is the Sally's knockoff but the smell was so off putting I didn't pay much attention to how it works.  I really like it, but I do use it every day.  I've got fine hair that gets damaged at the ends and is greasy at the roots.  It does take longer to get greasy since I stopped washing conventionally, kind of like how I stopped breaking out when I stopped using acne wash.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 7, 2012)

> I don't have a number =[ hopefully soon Â


 I don't either, just the little truck that is all alone lol. They ship the boxes out in waves though and it's totally normal to not have one right away, I always have a number by the 10th (although I think one month recently was the 11th). I don't think I have ever been in the first wave of boxes. I hate that it means it will take longer to get my box but it's fun seeing what everyone got in their box when they post pictures.


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 7, 2012)

Quote: Originally posted by dotblankdot:   While we're waiting, did anyone else get something entirely different than what was on the "Products in your July box" page in their Birchbox last month?  I didn't see any posts about that, and I was really annoyed that I couldn't review the actual products I got.. like that disgusting patchouli perfume.  The '60s called, it wants its stench back.


Yep - that happened to me. I was totally bummed because the box contents on my online account was so much better than what I actually received. I contacted customer service and they updated the box contents on my online account so that I could leave feedback for the items I actually received. I was hoping they'd send me the other items instead, but no luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled my sub after March, but got to re-sub for August. Has anyone done this? I'm wondering if I'll have to get another welcome box, or if all will be as normal.


I did this and DID get a welcome box again.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking at some of the "New" Products posted....

This month looks pretty interesting and since we can't see and SNEAKS then most of us should be rather suprised.

Imagine they put there BB  bracelets in! That would be cool!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new?limit=all


----------



## dotblankdot (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - that happened to me. I was totally bummed because the box contents on my online account was so much better than what I actually received. I contacted customer service and they updated the box contents on my online account so that I could leave feedback for the items I actually received. I was hoping they'd send me the other items instead, but no luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wonder if I do that now, whether they'll still let me review the stuff I actually did get.  I left feedback for the other ones with an asterisk saying I hadn't gotten those products.  I was actually happy with what I did end up getting, aside from the Juliette has a gun perfume, and I usually don't mind getting perfume samples at all- two of my new favorites are ones I've gotten from BB!


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotblankdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if I do that now, whether they'll still let me review the stuff I actually did get.  I left feedback for the other ones with an asterisk saying I hadn't gotten those products.  I was actually happy with what I did end up getting, aside from the Juliette has a gun perfume, and I usually don't mind getting perfume samples at all- two of my new favorites are ones I've gotten from BB!


 Probably worth a try! I got that same perfume sample...not a fan at all. It kind of reminded me of bug spray mixed with patchouli.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

> What kind of fake Wen do you use? I just got one that Loreal makes. It was cheap ($7ish?) I have to use like 15 pumps per wash but it still has lasted me over a month now because I only wash my hair like 2x a week (lol that sounds bad but my hair looks better when I haven't washed it in a couple days) anyway its my first experience with a conditioning cleanser and I am pretty happy with the results so I was just wondering if there was anything comparable out there.


 Pssstttt...ladies.....it isn't necessary to use a special "cleansing" conditioner. All conditioners have low grade surfactants in them that will clean your hair if left on long enough, the trick is to stay away from the heavier ones because they will weigh down your hair. My favorites are the VO5 "tea therapy" series - you can get them on sale for about a dollar a bottle and they work great. Google "co washing" or "conditioner only washing" for more info, but it really does work pretty much like Wen. I do a deep conditioning treatment weekly to keep my ends moisturized (hooray Birchbox samples!) and my hair is really happy.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pssstttt...ladies.....it isn't necessary to use a special "cleansing" conditioner. All conditioners have low grade surfactants in them that will clean your hair if left on long enough, the trick is to stay away from the heavier ones because they will weigh down your hair. My favorites are the VO5 "tea therapy" series - you can get them on sale for about a dollar a bottle and they work great. Google "co washing" or "conditioner only washing" for more info, but it really does work pretty much like Wen. I do a deep conditioning treatment weekly to keep my ends moisturized (hooray Birchbox samples!) and my hair is really happy.


 I gave up on wen and wen like product. they dont work very well on me since I have an oily scalp.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you only get the welcome box with gift subs, right, Zadi?



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first box in July and it wasn't a welcome box.  I think if it is a month when they are doing a collaboration, you do not get a welcome box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you only get the welcome box with gift subs, right, Zadi?


 I got a welcome box in april and I am monthly subscriber


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/anastasia-lash-genius
> 
> Has that been in the shop before?


 Nope. That's new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 7, 2012)

I got another email from birchbox about shopping past boxes i recieved. is it just me or do they really want us to spend more money? lol


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got another email from birchbox about shopping past boxes i recieved. is it just me or do they really want us to spend more money? lol


 I'd buy more from them if they didn't jack up the price on a lot of their products. Most can be found cheaper pretty much... everywhere else.


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 7, 2012)

so wait are they not sending out shipping emails anymore? we have to physically go and check? not that I mind..just curious. I have tracking numbers for both of my accounts and didnt recv a notice for either one. Interesting.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Guess they didn't enjoy all the calls from people who had the "wrong" box. Maybe they caught the error after the boxes posted but before they arrived? Whatever the reason I doubt they suddenly just want us to be surprised.


You know what? I think you hit it dead-on. I bet it is a reaction to last month's box mix-up. Hmmm.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so jealous, mine hasnt updated yet!


----------



## Squidling (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well it's not exactly the same product they sent out in may, if i remember correctly.


 I knoooow, but still. I think I'd be happier it they weren't in foils. I think for products like shampoo and conditioner, especially for those of us with long hair. If I like a product, I'll buy it. But I need to know that it works for me before I blow money on it. A foil packet, in some cases, just doesn't cut it.


----------



## jlvb (Aug 7, 2012)

WHO HOO!!!!  My first box is out for delivery!  So excited!  (still no tracking on my second)


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHO HOO!!!!  My first box is out for delivery!  So excited!  (still no tracking on my second)


 So we should start seeing boxes today!  I wish my tracking info would update, but I'm figuring by the end of the week.


----------



## amylouu (Aug 7, 2012)

This is my first month and I am super excited after watching the sneak peek video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) http://blip.tv/Birchbox/sneak-peek-birchbox-august-2012-6293435


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amylouu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first month and I am super excited after watching the sneak peek video
> 
> 
> ...


 I just saw the video is up!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

```

```



> Guess they didn't enjoy all the calls from people who had the "wrong" box. Maybe they caught the error after the boxes posted but before they arrived? Whatever the reason I doubt they suddenly just want us to be surprised.





> You know what? I think you hit it dead-on. I bet it is a reaction to last month's box mix-up. Hmmm.


 But people would still get upset because you would know that the box you receive in the mail doesn't match the box in your profile. So I don't see how that would help, except maybe by giving folks less time to build up excitement about what they think they will be getting.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knoooow, but still. I think I'd be happier it they weren't in foils. I think for products like shampoo and conditioner, especially for those of us with long hair. If I like a product, I'll buy it. But I need to know that it works for me before I blow money on it. A foil packet, in some cases, just doesn't cut it.


 Amen to that! The only use I can see for a packet is an emergency, or convenience: I'm going on a sudden overnight trip and want to pack light, or going to the gym and don't want to shove a heavy bag full of products into a little bitty locker. I'm not thinking so much about really trying the product in those instances, I'm thinking of getting a job done in a very short time; and I have gotten too absent-minded and left too many bottles of shampoo in the shower, so at least packets help me avoid that. But I don't want my monthly boxes clogged with single-uses. If I'm considering a new product, I need more than one use. It wouldn't irritate me to get them in a sub so much if they sent maybe three each in a bundle or something, then I can better gauge the quality and appropriateness to my needs.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd be ok with the Per-Fekt, and the Miss Jessie's.  I had to watch with the sound off, is the notebook a lifestyle extra? 
Overall not super excited about the items listed here, but I know there will be tons more so still have my hopes up for a good box.


----------



## amylouu (Aug 7, 2012)

Are these just some of the items that will be in the box? I am really excited about 1 or 2, but not others :/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The notebook isn't part of it, the lifestyle extra is a razor.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amylouu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are these just some of the items that will be in the box? I am really excited about 1 or 2, but not others :/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

I really hope I get the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls and the conditioning mascara. The razor is pretty cool because I just broke mine. I definitely don't want the hand soap! Plus, that sample looked teeny tiny!! Also, I'm SO excited to not get any pencils or notebooks. I know a lot of you ladies would love that, but I just really have no need for them! I can have as many notepads and pens as I want as I work in an office. Office supplies are kind of the last thing I want to see outside of work and in my beauty box!



  I also wouldn't mind getting one of those neon colored Maybelline mascaras they advertised on Facebook the other day!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Guess they didn't enjoy all the calls from people who had the "wrong" box. Maybe they caught the error after the boxes posted but before they arrived? Whatever the reason I doubt they suddenly just want us to be surprised.


 You do make a good point! But you would also notice when the feedback buttons are different, with the box 3 and box 15 mixup.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it sad I'm not as excited anymore, with no spoilers? Video aside, it makes my box an utter surprise and with no build up. I'm always super excited after the "cheats" and discovery of what is coming...not so much now. This forum and you wonderful detectives had me hooked and it feels like BB has spoiled the fun! Lol...okay, done whining now!


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 7, 2012)

I've gotten the Schick Hydro for free from Walmart.com... so I don't care if I get the razor or not. Is it just me, or does anyone wish that there would be some sort of "back to school" item? I would have loved a notebook or pen or something.


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it sad I'm not as excited anymore, with no spoilers? Video aside, it makes my box an utter surprise and with no build up. I'm always super excited after the "cheats" and discovery of what is coming...not so much now. This forum and you wonderful detectives had me hooked and it feels like BB has spoiled the fun! Lol...okay, done whining now!


You're definitely not alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 7, 2012)

A Birchbox Pink pen would have been nice for back to school!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did this and DID get a welcome box again.


 That kind of stinks. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Neat! Hello! What kind of event?


It's the Buddy Walk! It's an event for people with Down syndrome and their families. It raises funds for research and therapy services and whatnot. I work to find families for children who have been orphaned in other countries because they have special needs, so I'm going to get to see some of my adoptive kiddos!!! Nothing better than snuggling a kid who used to sit a crib in an orphanage!!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 7, 2012)

Super pumped for the razor. I have 3 boxes (shhh!) so I'll get three of these. Was going to go buy a new one, so I'm happy to get three. That will make up for my investment this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A Birchbox Pink pen would have been nice for back to school!


I would use the crap outta that pen!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would die of happiness if I got the

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls.
I am in love with those products!!!!

A BB pink pen would have been super cute!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone else's box weigh:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6380

??


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 7, 2012)

First box weighs. 6500 and no information on 2nd box. I've had pretty great luck so far with not getting 2 of the same boxes!


----------



## redfox (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so wait are they not sending out shipping emails anymore? we have to physically go and check? not that I mind..just curious. I have tracking numbers for both of my accounts and didnt recv a notice for either one. Interesting.


After I read your post I went and checked the Birchbox site and sure enough there was my tracking # for August.  I haven't received a shipping e-mail either.  My expected delivery date is August 10 but it says shipping info has been received by my local post office so it may be arrive sooner.  Box weight is 0.6720.


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL I'm so stupidly sad about not getting full box spoilers. I hate surprises.


----------



## arendish (Aug 7, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I shouldn't have watched the sneak peek. I already got the razor free from Walmart and sephora just offered the Perfekt mascara as a free sample with purchase. I got the Miss Jessie's sample for free from their site as well. I also just got a sample of the body emulsion from GB for free in the mail yesterday. These boxes are starting to tend to give out samples the companies are already giving away for free. Kind of disappointing. I also wouldn't have minded a little notebook or pen! I'm a chemistry major so I can't type my notes (they're mostly drawings and formulas).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am with you. This is no fun and our time together waiting for Birchbox is one reason I don't cancel- in fact, it is the MAIN reason!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it sad I'm not as excited anymore, with no spoilers? Video aside, it makes my box an utter surprise and with no build up. I'm always super excited after the "cheats" and discovery of what is coming...not so much now. This forum and you wonderful detectives had me hooked and it feels like BB has spoiled the fun! Lol...okay, done whining now!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 7, 2012)

Found my shipping notifications on my accounts:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6250
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2012   


2nd box:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6530
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2012


What do you guys think the odds are that these are different boxes?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

How do you guys know they are welcome boxes? I joined in November 2011 and I got a regular box, just a bad one.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a welcome box in april and I am monthly subscriber


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 7, 2012)

My box tracking # hasn't updated yet...but there is a tracking #.  Still....


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 7, 2012)

> I use Salon Graffix, it was like 8 bucks for a pretty big bottle. Â I actually never see the Loreal one, I've looked for it before because I want to try it. Â I've also used Salon One which is the Sally's knockoff but the smell was so off putting I didn't pay much attention to how it works. Â I really like it, but I do use it every day. Â I've got fine hair that gets damaged at the ends and is greasy at the roots. Â It does take longer to get greasy since I stopped washing conventionally, kind of like how I stopped breaking out when I stopped using acne wash. Â  Â  Â


 Thanks I'll check that out! I got the Loreal at walnart btw. And it smells amazing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know I sound like a loser but I hope I get the DDF cleanser. I STILL havent found my HG cleanser. I would be able to use all except the curly hair product. So excited now to see what I will get!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 7, 2012)

> Pssstttt...ladies.....it isn't necessary to use a special "cleansing" conditioner. All conditioners have low grade surfactants in them that will clean your hair if left on long enough, the trick is to stay away from the heavier ones because they will weigh down your hair. My favorites are the VO5 "tea therapy" series - you can get them on sale for about a dollar a bottle and they work great. Google "co washing" or "conditioner only washing" for more info, but it really does work pretty much like Wen. I do a deep conditioning treatment weekly to keep my ends moisturized (hooray Birchbox samples!) and my hair is really happy.


 Hmmm I had heard about this before....I think it's also called the "no poo" method hahaha its the little things in life that amuse me.


----------



## loratliff (Aug 7, 2012)

My box is out for delivery today! I can't wait to see. Surprised that there was no tracking e-mail, but honestly, it's sort of fun to not know. I've spoiled it for myself by reading here every other month, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box weighs 0.5310â€”will report back as soon as the postman comes!


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 7, 2012)

I really hope I don't get the razor, I already have it!! I guess I could save it and give it as a christmas gift for my sister....


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

I just clicked on what's new in the shop and it says no new products, so updating maybe?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have NEVER had a DDF product that did not smell weird.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I sound like a loser but I hope I get the DDF cleanser. I STILL havent found my HG cleanser. I would be able to use all except the curly hair product. So excited now to see what I will get!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2012)

Everyone will get them as lifestyle extras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get the razor, I already have it!! I guess I could save it and give it as a christmas gift for my sister....


----------



## tameloy (Aug 7, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting the

razor (actually would be very happy with this), facewash, perfume sample (big fan of Viva la Juicy, very curious to try this)
really hope I don't get

miss jessie's (I don't have curly hair so hopefully they pay attention to my profile), or that tiny hand soap sample!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loratliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery today! I can't wait to see. Surprised that there was no tracking e-mail, but honestly, it's sort of fun to not know. I've spoiled it for myself by reading here every other month, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My box weighs 0.5310â€”will report back as soon as the postman comes!


 Thats my weight too, I cant wait to see what you get.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 7, 2012)

I just watched the video sneak peak. This month seems a little underwhelming. I don't know. I may cancel my subscription after this box; I haven't been too crazy about the items I've gotten. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

They don't always put the "best" products in the sneak peek video IMO.

But darnit, I would've loved a notebook! Lol


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I sound like a loser but I hope I get the DDF cleanser. I STILL havent found my HG cleanser. I would be able to use all except the curly hair product. So excited now to see what I will get!


 I really want to try out the cleanser too.  I'm auditioning new cleansers right now and the DDF sounds so perfect it's a gel and it brightens sounds like an A+!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't always put the "best" products in the sneak peek video IMO.
> 
> But darnit, I would've loved a notebook! Lol


 Same here! I hoard notebooks...


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - that happened to me. I was totally bummed because the box contents on my online account was so much better than what I actually received. I contacted customer service and they updated the box contents on my online account so that I could leave feedback for the items I actually received. I was hoping they'd send me the other items instead, but no luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same thing happened to me.  I contacted them and they changed my account to reflect the "right" box.  Even though I liked the one it said I was going to get better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's my shipping info:

  Zip Code:
20794
Weight (lbs.):
0.6730
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012

It says the package arrived at my post office this morning though so I would guess I will get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't always put the "best" products in the sneak peek video IMO.
> 
> But darnit, I would've loved a notebook! Lol


 me too! i actually got excited when they showed that cute notebook and mentioned how everyone uses them now.

I'm a notebook junkie.

The only items I wouldnt like are the perfume samples and that teeny hand soap. I never wear perfume and that soap sample just seems way too small and pointless.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Got my box!!! YAY!!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is Aug. Birchbox 2012 ! Woohoo.


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 7, 2012)

Where is the sneak peek video? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## PDubA (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched the video sneak peak. This month seems a little underwhelming. I don't know. I may cancel my subscription after this box; I haven't been too crazy about the items I've gotten. Anyone else feel this way?


 Not me! I love BB and will be a subber for a long long time!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

It's funny but packaging plays a big role in how much I like a sample. I despise those little cardboard liquid containers with the tear-off top. They are really only good for a single use unless you go through the trouble of finding a secondary container to pour them off into, and even then they don't hold much and are messy and a pain in the butt and I can never seem to get all the sample out. Foil samples are almost as bad but they don't engender quite the irritation that those cardboard ones do, even if I do appreciate that they are better for the environment (I think).


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got my box and am really excited to get it open lol


----------



## sinatraskitten (Aug 7, 2012)

My box weighs 0.517. One month I'd love to get a heavy box since those seem to have the good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's funny but packaging plays a big role in how much I like a sample. I despise those little cardboard liquid containers with the tear-off top. They are really only good for a single use unless you go through the trouble of finding a secondary container to pour them off into, and even then they don't hold much and are messy and a pain in the butt and I can never seem to get all the sample out. Foil samples are almost as bad but they don't engender quite the irritation that those cardboard ones do, even if I do appreciate that they are better for the environment (I think).


 Yes!  I agree, packaging makes all the difference!  I loathe those cardboard packs as well!


----------



## ktcali (Aug 7, 2012)

Never posted before, but I religiously check the site for updates! I figured it was time to create an account. 

My box shipped on 8/4 and is expected to arrive on 8/10, which is REALLY early for me since I live in CA. My box weighs 0.6770. I will probably get it by Thursday and I will post my contents. I am so curious what's inside, it is KILLING me. Thank goodness it's coming early!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get the razor, I already have it!! I guess I could save it and give it as a christmas gift for my sister....


 Or you could take it to Walmart and get a refund.


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or you could take it to Walmart and get a refund.


or save it and use it! You have to change razors eventually!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2012)

High five to the fellow freebie maniacs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually run a freebie site, so for me it's business and pleasure mixed together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *PDubA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously you must be a freebie junkie gal like me!  I just got all this stuff for free, I hope I get different items in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

SPOILER Picture of what is inside my box for August 2012 Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alice blue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> or save it and use it! You have to change razors eventually!


 True. My favorite is the plain Mach3, can't get used to anything else. When I try a new brand my legs look

like I've been chased around my apartment by a knife-wielding doll.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

So I got a shipping notice. Not for MY box, but the box I gifted to a friend. "Welcome Box 18" has shipped.

Pleaasepleaseplease don't be a "punishment box."


----------



## koolcryyss (Aug 7, 2012)

i have my tracking #, but my info hasn't updated yet!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 7, 2012)

Jackieblue Quote: So I got a shipping notice. Not for MY box, but the box I gifted to a friend. "Welcome Box 18" has shipped.

Pleaasepleaseplease don't be a "punishment box."




When did you order the gift? because I ordered a gift sub for a friend late last month and she got Welcome Box 18 from July's box as her first box. It looks good from the description, and she really likes it.


----------



## NikkyXo (Aug 7, 2012)

If any of you ladies have instagram search the hashtag birchbox (#birchbox) and there are already pictures of some boxes that people are receiving. The items I have seen on top of the sneak peaks are:


Comodynes Tanning Towlettes (Repeat item) x2

Comodynes Moisturizing Glow x2

Beauty Fixation Cotton Swabs (not sure which type)



So far the 5 boxes posted are all the same they include the DDF Cleanser, Razor &amp; Viva La Juicy Perfume Sample


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 7, 2012)

Katie Danielle Quote: Does anyone else's box weigh:

Weight (lbs.):
0.6380

Mine weighs .6350, and in the past people who got boxes that close in weight to mine got the same thing.


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikkyXo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If any of you ladies have instagram search the hashtag birchbox (#birchbox) and there are already pictures of some boxes that people are receiving. The items I have seen on top of the sneak peaks are:
> 
> ...


 I've also seen:

LashFusion XL mascara

the yellow Shu Uemura  shampoo (not new)

Yu-be skin cream (not new)


----------



## NikkyXo (Aug 7, 2012)

Link to the picture, it's a spoiler!!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikkyXo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If any of you ladies have instagram search the hashtag birchbox (#birchbox) and there are already pictures of some boxes that people are receiving. The items I have seen on top of the sneak peaks are:
> 
> ...


 I think the beauty fixation swabs are makeup remover.  I've also seen the yu-be and lash fixation


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 7, 2012)

sinatraskitten Quote: My box weighs 0.517. One month I'd love to get a heavy box since those seem to have the good stuff




Actually, I've found it to be the opposite. My boxes with the Eyeko liner were very light, and the boxes with the Stila Bronzer were in the .4 range and lighter than my heavier, but not as pleasing, box.


----------



## NikkyXo (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I would rather have that one! LoL...


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikkyXo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Link to the picture, it's a spoiler!!


 Aw. She hates it.


----------



## NikkyXo (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the beauty fixation swabs are makeup remover.  I've also seen the yu-be and lash fixation
> ...


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, I've found it to be the opposite. My boxes with the Eyeko liner were very light, and the boxes with the Stila Bronzer were in the .4 range and lighter than my heavier, but not as pleasing, box.


 depends on what you like. I usually dislike getting makeup samples, and LOVE haircare, skincare, and fragrance samples... all liquids, which would be heavier. The heavier boxes have all been my favourites.

Although I was admittedly quite pleased with the lipstick last month. It was such a pretty colour.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to say that I love the beauty fixation swabs.  They're great for travel.  I always pick up a pack at Ulta before a trip.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

I posted pics of my August BB on Instagram, too. My Instagram name is justbecks1979 (since I am a Becca



) if you want to see.


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ktcali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never posted before, but I religiously check the site for updates! I figured it was time to create an account.
> 
> My box shipped on 8/4 and is expected to arrive on 8/10, which is REALLY early for me since I live in CA. My box weighs 0.6770. I will probably get it by Thursday and I will post my contents. I am so curious what's inside, it is KILLING me. Thank goodness it's coming early!


 So jealous - I'm in Cali, too! My shipping info hasn't updated yet, though. Still showing the "check back in 24-48 hours" nonsense lol.


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw. She hates it.


 That's too bad, it looks like a pretty good box. I most likely won't be receiving it, though, since I've already received the Comodynes tanning wipes. Super excited to see what else starts rolling in!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted pics of my August BB on Instagram, too. My Instagram name is justbecks1979 (since I am a Becca
> 
> ...


 I caved and looked at yours!  What was that little white packet sitting right above your tan packets?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted pics of my August BB on Instagram, too. My Instagram name is justbecks1979 (since I am a Becca
> 
> ...


 What's the little white packet?


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikkyXo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If any of you ladies have instagram search the hashtag birchbox (#birchbox) and there are already pictures of some boxes that people are receiving. The items I have seen on top of the sneak peaks are:
> 
> ...


 how do i search..? i cant see anything in instagram


----------



## diana16 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous - I'm in Cali, too! My shipping info hasn't updated yet, though. Still showing the "check back in 24-48 hours" nonsense lol.


mine hasnt updated either! im so anxious to find out when ill get it


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do i search..? i cant see anything in instagram


 http://web.stagram.com/


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

im sorry but i better not get Qtips in my box.. what a waste


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm trying to resist looking at all these spoilers! I want to be surprised this month. I didn't get anything stellar last month but since it was my first box, I'm assuming I got the leftovers. 



 Plus they also screwed up on shipping it. Soooo, I'm hoping this will be a much better month! First impressions weren't great but they still have time to redeem themselves!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 7, 2012)

Ewww, I don't want...

tanning creams, I want the Shu Uemura please. I'm looking forward to the Juicy Couture too!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted pics of my August BB on Instagram, too. My Instagram name is justbecks1979 (since I am a Becca
> 
> ...


  Can you post your picture on here? I have no idea how to use Instagram.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im sorry but i better not get Qtips in my box.. what a waste


 They're actually not just "Q-Tips" they have makeup remover in them.  I used to have some from Bare Escentuals that I LOOOOOOVED, they were so handy and perfect for the smudged mascara that I tend to get on my eyelid!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont have instagram, post ur pics here please!!


----------



## mallomar (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched the video sneak peak. This month seems a little underwhelming. I don't know. I may cancel my subscription after this box; I haven't been too crazy about the items I've gotten. Anyone else feel this way?


No, but I really hate shopping. It stresses me out to choose something when I have 15 different choices because I always feel the need to figure out which one is the best quality or the cheapest quality option. I could look up reviews online but that's time consuming. I love BB since they choose the products for me, and then I can just buy the ones I like best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I am having fun sampling!


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jackieblue Quote: So I got a shipping notice. Not for MY box, but the box I gifted to a friend. "Welcome Box 18" has shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

The white packet says it is Malin + Goetz Vitamin E face Moisturizer. It is .04 fl. oz


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

Very excited about the Shu, and I love any fragrance samples. Love the DDF, too.

Hoping I don't get the Yu-be. I hate that stuff, and it smells horrid. The Q-tips can kick rocks, too.

I've already gotten the tanning stuff before, so I know I won't get those particular boxes.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

I did post 2 spoilers but because I am a newer member my pictures are being reviewed (which I most def. understand) by the mods first.



  WIsh they would post up soon though. LOL


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

From instagram


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The white packet says it is Malin + Goetz Vitamin E face Moisturizer. It is .04 fl. oz


I got that from beauty bar with my Beauty Insider box.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 7, 2012)

Thats weird. I just joined around the 10th of last month and posted photos within the first 2 or 3 days of joining and didnt have to have them reviewed. Are you sure you posted them correctly?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 7, 2012)

> depends on what you like. I usually dislike getting makeup samples, and LOVE haircare, skincare, and fragrance samples... all liquids, which would be heavier. The heavier boxes have all been my favourites.
> 
> Although I was admittedly quite pleased with the lipstick last month. It was such a pretty colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

One last pic of Aug. 2012 Birchbox


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did post 2 spoilers but because I am a newer member my pictures are being reviewed (which I most def. understand) by the mods first.
> 
> ...


  how much did your boxes weigh?


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL Now they are posting! YAY here is another one


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 7, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

I figured out how to use Instagram, and it does seem like most of the boxes are the same in this first shipment. I really hope I don't get that box because I have absolutely no use for self-tanning crap.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how much did your boxes weigh?


 Weight (lbs.): 
0.6760
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012

This was my box weight and est. delivery so I was very happy to see it arrive early.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured out how to use Instagram, and it does seem like most of the boxes are the same in this first shipment. I really hope I don't get that box because I have absolutely no use for self-tanning crap.


 LOL I will be giving mine away to whoever wants them.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

This is fun even though I know none of these can be mine. SO glad you can't get the same things twice. I gave my tanning wipes to my mom when I got them. I don't use any tanning anything.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured out how to use Instagram, and it does seem like most of the boxes are the same in this first shipment. I really hope I don't get that box because I have absolutely no use for self-tanning crap.





> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Hmm, if you are right then I should be getting the second box pictured, which is fine with me! I'm so mad I changed my shipping address. If birch box would be freaking consistent I could figure out if I needed to change my address before I moved or not! If I had known they were going to ship on the 6th of the month, I wouldn't have changed my address already and I'd be getting my box today!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats weird. I just joined around the 10th of last month and posted photos within the first 2 or 3 days of joining and didnt have to have them reviewed. Are you sure you posted them correctly?


 I was a little surpised as well. LOL But maybe it just depends on who the mod is for a certain thread. It makes sense to me to check folks out before they post pics so I am understanding of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I forgot to add "it depends on what you consider good." But I'm just assuming that a full-size product of whatever is always preferable to deluxe or regular samples, which I think most people would agree with, and these seem to come in the lighter boxes. If you're talking about the fullsize Geller lipstick, I liked it too after buying it, but I wish it was just the pink color instead of a mix.


 I liked both colours, but the pink side is prettier, imo. I definitely agree w/ that.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lot of foil packets.



I just got 5 last month. I better not get 5 more this month or I may be on my way out.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 7, 2012)

Am I the only one with such a low weight? 0.4850? any box twins, perhaps. Delivery date says the 10th but it's still in NY so I'm not counting on it.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a lot of foil packets.
> ...


Are you talking about the Suki packets? I ended up falling madly in love with the face scrub, but didn't like the other stuff at all!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> ...


  thanks --about the same as mine then...


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there anyone out there that has yet to receive shipping information? I normally have package info by now, but this time I don't.


----------



## mega789 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has yet to receive shipping information? I normally have package info by now, but this time I don't.


 
Same here..I have 2 boxes and have yet to receive a shipping notification.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a tracking number for one box but I still have no info on it, my other box has no number just the little truck


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 7, 2012)

0.5410 is my weight! no foil packets for me, please.. haha


----------



## Alycia (Aug 7, 2012)

I have nothing. Under account settings there is the truck that says August Box information and nothing is below it.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a lot of foil packets.
> ...


 Yes there are alot of foils but there are 2 samples of 2 items. So 2 packets are the same product. I loved the Amika hair mask and oil last month. However I do think foils can get a bit annoying if you get overwhelmed with them. I had a grandma who had shoeboxes she kept of foil packets she would get. I would say that is a bit of overkill.


----------



## mega789 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has yet to receive shipping information? I normally have package info by now, but this time I don't.


 
Actually wait, I found tracking info(and you can try this too). I never received an email, but I just logged into Birchbox and went into my Account Settings and there was my tracking number and looks like I'm getting a box tomorrow..That's a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has yet to receive shipping information? I normally have package info by now, but this time I don't.


I have a tracking number but no info


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here..I have 2 boxes and have yet to receive a shipping notification.


 Did you look at your account?  They're not sending notifications.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here..I have 2 boxes and have yet to receive a shipping notification.


 I don't think they're emailing them, so if you're waiting for an email you probably won't get it!  Check your account settings


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has yet to receive shipping information? I normally have package info by now, but this time I don't.


 I have a tracking number, but no info on the box yet.

2 friends of mine have nothing at all.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 7, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5420
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2012



Weight (lbs.):
0.5390
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 13 2012


These are my two boxes.  Doesn't look like I'll be getting the cleanser.  I'm not going to be happy with foil packets.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're going to give us a razor and soap?  I really hope they have some better items in store for us!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you look at your account?  They're not sending notifications.





> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think they're emailing them, so if you're waiting for an email you probably won't get it!  Check your account settings


Actually, I just got a shipping notification in my email just now. It says:

*Hi there,*

Your August Birchbox has shipped. With fall right around the corner, there's no better time to go back to beauty school. We've put together a collection of A+ samples that will help you graduate this season with honors.


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 7, 2012)

I also do have tracking numbers on both of my accounts as well


----------



## Linnake (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, I just got this too! Only for my 1st sub though, new sub hasn't shipped yet nor do I have tracking number for it.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has yet to receive shipping information? I normally have package info by now, but this time I don't.


 I have a tracking number but no info about delivery or weight.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 7, 2012)

I might be alone but I'm actually looking forward to the razor!  I need new ones so this comes at a very good time.  =)


----------



## diana16 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone but I'm actually looking forward to the razor!  I need new ones so this comes at a very good time.  =)


lol im looking forward to it too! ive had one before and i loved it but the refills are expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wouldnt mind trying it again


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone but I'm actually looking forward to the razor!  I need new ones so this comes at a very good time.  =)


I always like to get new brands to try. My under arms get REALLY irritated, so I can only use the nice, built in shave gel, fancy schmancy expensive ones.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 7, 2012)

I only have the little grey truck that says "August Shipping Information." The anticipation is now killing me. Heh.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone but I'm actually looking forward to the razor!  I need new ones so this comes at a very good time.  =)


 This is the razor that I normally use, and was just about to get some cartridge refills, so I'm happy to be getting it, too!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

I do LOVE that Birchbox is partnered with a Charity (pencils of promise) for the month. It speaks volumes to me when a company works to support a good cause.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 7, 2012)

Holy moly! I've been off the thread for a few hours and find 4 new pages to sift through?! Lol! Yay, for spoilers...this is more like it! I see a few repeat items and while I hope I don't get them, it wouldn't be the end of the world...can't wait for my boxes now! But only one acct has shipping info/wtf. Still waiting on my other one to update...


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 7, 2012)

Remember Ladies BB is always adding new members so I think these are Boxes for the newbies....that didnt receive past related products either.. They are always shipped in waves. Senior subscribers usually end up with newer products.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone but I'm actually looking forward to the razor!  I need new ones so this comes at a very good time.  =)


 Me too!  I've had it before but like someone else said refills are expensive.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be alone but I'm actually looking forward to the razor!  I need new ones so this comes at a very good time.  =)


 hey one razor is about $6.00 here in Texas so i cant really complain if i get one.. that's more than half of what I'm paying for the box, so that sort of makes it worth it to me... I'm always holding off on buying razors cause they are so darn pricey so its a win!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remember Ladies BB is always adding new members so I think these are Boxes for the newbies....that didnt receive past related products either.. They are always shipped in waves. Senior subscribers usually end up with newer products.


 Good point! I haven't even been a sub for a year, so I shouldn't be worried..lol.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Suki packets? I ended up falling madly in love with the face scrub, but didn't like the other stuff at all!


Yes! I was the same way. I like the scrub but not the other stuff. The problem is that it was just one use and I don't know how it works in the long run. Enough for a week uses would be nice to see how my skin likes it.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> ...


 
what state are you in? My box shows similar in weight .6750, i really hope its not the same as what you got. i hate tanning stuff, i don't want q-tips (even if they have makeup remover) i can do add it myself to my own..lol


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont want tanning stuff either, I like being pale!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good point! I haven't even been a sub for a year, so I shouldn't be worried..lol.


 
i joined in may, i hope i get a good box soon. i dont want to cancel but if i keep getting stuff i don't like then its a waste of my money....am i still considered a newbie???


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> what state are you in? My box shows similar in weight .6750, i really hope its not the same as what you got. i hate tanning stuff, i don't want q-tips (even if they have makeup remover) i can do add it myself to my own..lol


 I am in CT. I live about 30-40 mins from NYC so I usually get my box the day after it ships. Hope that helps


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot*
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Ladies BB is always adding new members so I think these are Boxes for the newbies....that didnt receive past related products either.. They are always shipped in waves. Senior subscribers usually end up with newer products.


 I think you're right. The sub I started last month has updated info but but my main sub doesn't. Gives me hope that they'll again be different.

LunaFaerie 79 Quote: I do LOVE that Birchbox is partnered with a Charity (pencils of promise) for the month. It speaks volumes to me when a company works to support a good cause.
Me too. If my boxes are really good like last month, the above may give the edge to BB for the title of best sampling service right now over SS, which for August has put out the nicest box I've received from them so far.


----------



## PearlShoe (Aug 7, 2012)

I really hope I don't get those q-tips or that razor. I already have a very similar razor and even if I didn't I can run across the street to Walgreens to pick one up. What a disappointing item to receive.. I have a feeling I won't be liking this months box. Where are the "back to school" themed items?


----------



## natalievi (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it safe to assume that since the folks receiving theirs earlier (today/tomorrow) have the tanning wipes, that I won't have it?! I've already received them and gave them away for free. Those wipes were the most disappointing thing I've ever received.


----------



## loratliff (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, mailman just came! I got:  

- Schick Hydro Silk Razor (Totally fine with thisâ€”razors are expensive, haha!) - Viva La Juicy La Fleur perfume sample (Meh, although I do love the perfume samples in general.) - LashFusion XL mascara (Half-sized tube, looks pretty nice.)
- Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (Tiny tube and a repeat, but I have't tried it before.)
- Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo
 
In general, I'm pretty happy with this box! 

My box weighed .5310.


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 7, 2012)

I just cancelled. Almost every box I received, the biggest/most expensive things were things I couldn't use or didn't want. It isn't worth it to get a bunch of foil packets I'm not gonna end-up using and giving to my mother.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it safe to assume that since the folks receiving theirs earlier (today/tomorrow) have the tanning wipes, that I won't have it?! I've already received them and gave them away for free. Those wipes were the most disappointing thing I've ever received.


 If you already received them then you won't get them.  That's not to say they're not in other boxes, but BB's policy is no duplicates.



> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get those q-tips or that razor. I already have a very similar razor and even if I didn't I can run across the street to Walgreens to pick one up. What a disappointing item to receive.. I have a feeling I won't be liking this months box. Where are the "back to school" themed items?


 Everyone is getting the razor.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in CT. I live about 30-40 mins from NYC so I usually get my box the day after it ships. Hope that helps


 i love CT. but im in the hot box TEXAS...  we shall see if i get the same box you did... here hoping not.. lol


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

I got the SS box as well today and LOOOVE it. Yes I am a tad underwhelmed with my birchbox for August but I have loved every box so far up to this one so I cannot even complain really. I do love DDF so for me that makes the box fine for me (esp. at 10 bux a month). I also adore Juicy perfumes. But I will say this lol... if anyone wants the tanning items I will put them in a mailer and mail them to you. I am caspers sister type of pale LOL so tanners simply look silly on me. I have walked around orange and miserable enough in my 20's to just stop trying that one.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loratliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, mailman just came! I got:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey one razor is about $6.00 here in Texas so i cant really complain if i get one.. that's more than half of what I'm paying for the box, so that sort of makes it worth it to me... I'm always holding off on buying razors cause they are so darn pricey so its a win!


Right? My doc said I should use a new razor each time I shave,I was like "um... I'd be broke!"


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pssstttt...ladies.....it isn't necessary to use a special "cleansing" conditioner. All conditioners have low grade surfactants in them that will clean your hair if left on long enough, the trick is to stay away from the heavier ones because they will weigh down your hair. My favorites are the VO5 "tea therapy" series - you can get them on sale for about a dollar a bottle and they work great. Google "co washing" or "conditioner only washing" for more info, but it really does work pretty much like Wen. I do a deep conditioning treatment weekly to keep my ends moisturized (hooray Birchbox samples!) and my hair is really happy.


 I've read that and tried it but it never works for me!  Someone told me that they think the trick is to use 'cheap' conditioner, is that it?


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the SS box as well today and LOOOVE it. Yes I am a tad underwhelmed with my birchbox for August but I have loved every box so far up to this one so I cannot even complain really. I do love DDF so for me that makes the box fine for me (esp. at 10 bux a month). I also adore Juicy perfumes. But I will say this lol... if anyone wants the tanning items I will put them in a mailer and mail them to you. I am caspers sister type of pale LOL so tanners simply look silly on me. I have walked around orange and miserable enough in my 20's to just stop trying that one.


 i hear ya on that one... What is the SS box???   This thread is only posting selective replies, its getting frustrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 7, 2012)

I sure hope I don't get those tanning towelettes either, I just gave my other ones away to my sister.  I'm so pale, I can't use that stuff!


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PearlShoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get those q-tips or that razor. I already have a very similar razor and even if I didn't I can run across the street to Walgreens to pick one up. What a disappointing item to receive.. I have a feeling I won't be liking this months box. Where are the "back to school" themed items?


 The razor is a lifestyle extra, so I think everyone is getting it, and I think the theme is "Beauty School" so they were talking about "Beauty 101" basics in the video - but the only one they really mentioned was a hand soap.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right? My doc said I should use a new razor each time I shave,I was like "um... I'd be broke!"


 a new razor each time? That's laughable.  I use mine a few times at least before I change them.  No way could I afford to use it once and then toss it!


----------



## loratliff (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what did your box weigh??


 .5310


----------



## karenX (Aug 7, 2012)

Razor &gt; Lash card, paper coasters, single notecard with an X an an O printed on it

So I'm good with it. However, I hope this isn't a precursor to BB starting to put drugstore products in our boxes regularly.


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 7, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.7030
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 10 2012


Wonder what I'll get. Hopefully not the razor because I have 2 of them already [freebies through Wal-Mart] &amp; hate it. I find it weird they stopped emailing the tracking numbers.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a new razor each time? That's laughable.  I use mine a few times at least before I change them.  No way could I afford to use it once and then toss it!


 I know right? I was like "honey, you live on a doctor's salary. I do NOT!"


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> or save it and use it! You have to change razors eventually!





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone will get them as lifestyle extras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 is everyone getting the same lifestyle extra? usually they have more than one.... and yeah I could save it but I already have EXACTLY the same one, they had a promotion on facebook where they sent them out for free. I could use the razor head on the one I already have but it seems like a waste.... I will probably just gift it to someone if I get it, not a big deal sense its just the lifestyle extra. The last two months I have gotten super great products in BB so I have a feeling my luck might run out this month. There wasn't anything I was too interested in in the video except maybe the face wash or the perfume. There were not a lot of make up products really? Oh and also I loved the tanning wipes, they looked great on me. I would love to have more but sense I already got them I doubt I will get them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

> Pssstttt...ladies.....it isn't necessary to use a special "cleansing" conditioner. All conditioners have low grade surfactants in them that will clean your hair if left on long enough, the trick is to stay away from the heavier ones because they will weigh down your hair. My favorites are the VO5 "tea therapy" series - you can get them on sale for about a dollar a bottle and they work great. Google "co washing" or "conditioner only washing" for more info, but it really does work pretty much like Wen. I do a deep conditioning treatment weekly to keep my ends moisturized (hooray Birchbox samples!) and my hair is really happy.





> I've read that and tried it but it never works for me! Â Someone told me that they think the trick is to use 'cheap' conditioner, is that it? Â


 Yep, pretty much. VO5 and Suave are good choices. More expensive conditioners tend to be heavier and don't work as well. And remember, it takes the conditioner more time to clean the hair so it has to sit on your head longer than a standard shampoo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## EricaD (Aug 7, 2012)

I am NOT excited about what I've seen so far. Especially that razor. I'm a couponer, so I rarely pay for razors, and if I do, never more than a dollar. I have tons of them. I have several Schick Hydro Silks already, and give them away to anyone who'll take them. I tried one, and my shower looked like a crime scene after I was done. I have never had a razor cut me as many times during one shave, not even a dull razor. Although even if I hadn't tried the razor before, I doubt I'd be thrilled with receiving a drugstore razor anyway. Hopefully the 30 or so items we haven't seen yet this month will make up for it.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

> Razor &gt; Lash card, paper coasters, single notecard with an X an an O printed on it So I'm good with it. However, I hope this isn't a precursor to BB starting to put drugstore products in our boxes regularly.Â


 I would be kind of surprised if that happened. Since they are pushing the Birchbox storefront so hard it would be silly to start sending us things we can get just by bopping down to the corner drugstore. On the other hand, it might be the case where Schick or whoever wants to get on the radar of BB-type consumers and requested inclusion. As long as they stay extras, I suppose I don't much care.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've read that and tried it but it never works for me!  Someone told me that they think the trick is to use 'cheap' conditioner, is that it?


 A long time ago I tried "washing" my hair in Suave Conditioner and all I got for my trouble was a scalp covered in

blistery-type pimples (did it about a week). I still can't get over that Wen is making a fortune off this idea.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am NOT excited about what I've seen so far. Especially that razor. I'm a couponer, so I rarely pay for razors, and if I do, never more than a dollar. I have tons of them. I have several Schick Hydro Silks already, and give them away to anyone who'll take them. I tried one, and my shower looked like a crime scene after I was done. I have never had a razor cut me as many times during one shave, not even a dull razor. Although even if I hadn't tried the razor before, I doubt I'd be thrilled with receiving a drugstore razor anyway. Hopefully the 30 or so items we haven't seen yet this month will make up for it.


 I got this razor as a walmart freebie, I have to agree it was the worst. I had razor burn like you wouldnt believe. It was so weird.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

> A long time ago I tried "washing" my hair in Suave Conditioner and all I got for my trouble was a scalp covered in blistery-type pimples (did it about a week). I still can't get over that Wen is making a fortune off this idea.


 Bummer! I know it works better for some folks than others - some scalps are more susceptible to clogged pores or something. I have had the opposite result, it actually leaves my scalp healthier than shampoo does (I still shampoo a few times a month to clarify/chelate, though)


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this razor as a walmart freebie, I have to agree it was the worst. I had razor burn like you wouldnt believe. It was so weird.


 Not to mention the moisturizer bar washes away after 1 use. Worst razor I've ever used only behind Bic Soleil. Razors are risky as people find what they like &amp; stick with it. I've been tempted to try the Dollar Shave Club but haven't for fear I'd hate the razor.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've read that and tried it but it never works for me!  Someone told me that they think the trick is to use 'cheap' conditioner, is that it?


 Hi!




 Just a simple solution you might try. Take 2 egg whites and whip them untill they are fluffy then add a glug (maybe1- 2 tablespoons) of e.v. olive oil and get it all mixed. After you shampoo add the mix to your hair and let it stay for about 4-5 mins. Then condition like always. This usually adds strength and elasticity plus shine to my hair.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I was the same way. I like the scrub but not the other stuff. The problem is that it was just one use and I don't know how it works in the long run. Enough for a week uses would be nice to see how my skin likes it.





> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Suki packets? I ended up falling madly in love with the face scrub, but didn't like the other stuff at all!


 I didn't receive any Suki samples in my BB last month and I was actually hoping I would, so I emailed them and they sent me a bunch of samples I just received today. They are super tiny, but I think it's cool they send out free samples to people and their customer service department was super nice. Here's what I got:


----------



## kahless (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *davesmsperfect* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not to mention the moisturizer bar washes away after 1 use. Worst razor I've ever used only behind Bic Soleil. Razors are risky as people find what they like &amp; stick with it. I've been tempted to try the Dollar Shave Club but haven't for fear I'd hate the razor.


 Bic Soleil razors are awful! I had to borrow one from a friend once and my legs looked like they had been mauled by my cats. Needless to say, I just tossed that razor out afterward... But I am in need of another razor, so I don't really mind getting a different one in my box to try out.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kahless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *davesmsperfect* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 7, 2012)

> Link to the picture, it's a spoiler!!


My box arrived today, and that's what I got. While I love DDF products and I can always use a new razor, the tanning packets did me in. I will cancel right after I review this box and redeem my 200 points.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't receive any Suki samples in my BB last month and I was actually hoping I would, so I emailed them and they sent me a bunch of samples I just received today. They are super tiny, but I think it's cool they send out free samples to people and their customer service department was super nice. Here's what I got:


Use the exfoliating cleanser. It's AWESOME and I want to eat it. The one that I got that smelled really funny isn't in there, so you should be in great shape!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree...AWFUL. I tried one I got for free once when I was out of refill blades for mine.
> ...


Can you do a post on couponing for razors? I'd love more info!


----------



## kahless (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree...AWFUL. I tried one I got for free once when I was out of refill blades for mine.
> ...


 My husband got the Fusion for free a few years ago too. It was great! I stole it from him since he preferred something different and since then I definitely like guys' razors more. The ones I've used that are marketed toward women never seem to feel as smooth.


----------



## kahless (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you do a post on couponing for razors? I'd love more info!


 I second this!


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

p.s. And if you want to get more "serious" about couponing, one all-purpose site I found helpful was afullcup.com. Then you can look for women who do coupon match-ups for food stores near you. I am on a Target and Walmart list and they often share free (or sometimes moneymaking) deals. I like IamTHATLady too. I am just not that consistent, as it's a LOT to stay on top of to coupon well. I have friends that are amazing, though.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm, how do we feel about this new sneak peek thing they have going on?
> ...


----------



## manuri (Aug 7, 2012)

Facebook has a lot of freebies going on. There are some pages that post up the freebies that they found. Of course, it does require some time to search for good freebies but some are out there. =D


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 7, 2012)

I use Shik Quattro for women blades...they are like 20 bucks for 4 or something ridiculous. But they are really nice!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 7, 2012)

ugggh! I havent received an email from BB but I have a tracking number beside the little bus on both accounts no info yet though...The suspense is killing me! on a side note has anyone who liked the FB page and emailed Adamar for samples received anything yet?


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 7, 2012)

> 0.5410 is my weight! no foil packets for me, please.. haha


 Mine is 0.5470 so we are very close!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Razor &gt; Lash card, paper coasters, single notecard with an X an an O printed on it
> 
> So I'm good with it. However, I hope this isn't a precursor to BB starting to put drugstore products in our boxes regularly.


I literally laughed out loud when I read this. That is sooooo true. While I have another razor I use I'll take it over paper coasters and a single note card any day!


----------



## astokes (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugggh! I havent received an email from BB but I have a tracking number beside the little bus on both accounts no info yet though...The suspense is killing me! on a side note has anyone who liked the FB page and emailed *Adamar *for samples received anything yet?


 Adamar? Do you mean Manna Kadar? Someone posted a pic of the samples they got on the Manna Kadar Cosmetics Facebook wall. : )


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Facebook has a lot of freebies going on. There are some pages that post up the freebies that they found. Of course, it does require some time to search for good freebies but some are out there. =D


Ooh, my favorite topic of all- freebies! You girls need to go to Nivea's facebook page and click on their "PDA lip giveaway" tab. They're giving away lipbalm. I got the berry swirl with my freebie coupon. I've gotten free makeup, soap, feminine care products, a year's supply of cheez-its, a hair dryer, and a ton of other stuff. (PS- I'm 15)


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Razor &gt; Lash card, paper coasters, single notecard with an X an an O printed on it
> 
> So I'm good with it. However, I hope this isn't a precursor to BB starting to put drugstore products in our boxes regularly.


I agree! If so, it defeats the purpose of spending 10 bucks a month on products that are higher end and meant to treat ourselves. However, I could almost swing for a full-size Maybelline mascara rather than a pinky-sized blinc one.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heart you!


I



you too Mrs. J!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, my favorite topic of all- freebies! You girls need to go to Nivea's facebook page and click on their "PDA lip giveaway" tab. They're giving away lipbalm. I got the berry swirl with my freebie coupon. I've gotten free makeup, soap, feminine care products, a year's supply of cheez-its, a hair dryer, and a ton of other stuff. (PS- I'm 15)


I can't find it on their page!

Also, year supply of cheeze-its? I'm impressed and nausious at the same time! And a hair dryer? I'm gonna PM you for details on this, because I'm about to be a broke grad student!!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am happy enough to get a razor as an "extra."  While I would rather it be something new or fun I haven't tried, I agree that it is way better than a single note card, etc.  I am very unimpressed with the August sample items we have seen so far.  I have gotten foil samples in my last two boxes, so if it turns into three in a row I will be pretty disgusted.  We already get perfume samples in every box every month that we could get for free anywhere, so I really dislike seeing even more free foil samples.  And q-tips?  Really?  Even if they have makeup remover on them, that's just silly.  All of that said, I guess I will have to hope for the best.  I have no tracking info in my profile yet, so I imagine it will be mid to late next week before I get mine.


----------



## mallomar (Aug 7, 2012)

Quote: Pssstttt...ladies.....it isn't necessary to use a special "cleansing" conditioner. All conditioners have low grade surfactants in them that will clean your hair if left on long enough, the trick is to stay away from the heavier ones because they will weigh down your hair. My favorites are the VO5 "tea therapy" series - you can get them on sale for about a dollar a bottle and they work great. Google "co washing" or "conditioner only washing" for more info, but it really does work pretty much like Wen. I do a deep conditioning treatment weekly to keep my ends moisturized (hooray Birchbox samples!) and my hair is really happy.



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi*
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that and tried it but it never works for me!  Someone told me that they think the trick is to use 'cheap' conditioner, is that it?


 I've tried the no-poo method off and on for over 10 years. In the beginning of the no-poo days, most people were only using one conditioner as both a scalp scrub and hair treatment. I had great success with using only Trader Joes Nourish Conditioner, but alas, I don't live anywhere near a Trader Joes anymore.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL, my free Nivea lip product coupon just arrived today. 





I've gotten a LOT of freebies, but a year's supply of Cheez-its is tough to beat!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 7, 2012)

No update on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Matahari (Aug 7, 2012)

Bb wasn't even on my radar, but my husband found my birchbox delivered - granted on my neighbor's doorstep. I then realized my shipping details were sent out after the fact at 6:42pm when it said it arrived at 10:33am. It weighed 0.6840. This was my 13th box so I was a little sad I didn't get a neat extra like some people did last month. I did get 100 points though so maybe that was what they gave out instead. I got the razor, makeup remover q-tips, the tanning towelettes and gradual face bronzer/ moisturizer in foil packets, viva la juicy la fleur, and the brightening cleanser that they feature on the blog. I don't really use so much makeup so the q-tips are sort of a waste and I am naturally a sunkissed bronzy color so no need for external tanning - gradual or otherwise. The perfume was too floral for my tastes. I did like the cleanser a lot and could use the razor so the box wasn't a total loss.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2012)

You'd be surprised about the amount of things ppl get for free! Just in the past 2 weeks I've won $300 to Guess, $250 to Dr. Dennis Gross and a super fancy juicer, and that's just the big stuff! Got lots of free food coupons and beauty samples as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find it on their page!
> 
> Also, year supply of cheeze-its? I'm impressed and nausious at the same time! And a hair dryer? I'm gonna PM you for details on this, because I'm about to be a broke grad student!!


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, my free Nivea lip product coupon just arrived today.
> 
> ...


They accidently sent me another coupon (shh) that I got today. Do you sign up for freebies all the time? I started doing it because I didn't get allowance, lol. Free stuff is free stuff. My parents didn't care!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, my favorite topic of all- freebies! You girls need to go to Nivea's facebook page and click on their "PDA lip giveaway" tab. They're giving away lipbalm. I got the berry swirl with my freebie coupon. I've gotten free makeup, soap, feminine care products, a year's supply of cheez-its, a hair dryer, and a ton of other stuff. (PS- I'm 15)


 LOL! This triggered a funny memory...once as a kid I ate so many cheeze-its I puked 



 lmao! I love those things...


----------



## lady41 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adamar? Do you mean Manna Kadar? Someone posted a pic of the samples they got on the Manna Kadar Cosmetics Facebook wall. : )


omg..lol yes! thanks


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the no-poo method off and on for over 10 years. In the beginning of the no-poo days, most people were only using one conditioner as both a scalp scrub and hair treatment. I had great success with using only Trader Joes Nourish Conditioner, but alas, I don't live anywhere near a Trader Joes anymore.


 I'd love to hear more about the no-poo method! my hair is dry and brittle from an underactive thyroid. Im sure shampoo isn't helping.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 7, 2012)

I do sweepstakes as well. My biggest haul was an ipad and various other prizes equaling 1000 dollars. I havent won anything as been since then but I got a lot of little 100 dollars here, there, and other prizes. The best part is getting things in the mail, which is why I love bb.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 7, 2012)

Fellow couponers! I have enough razors, too.. about 6 months supply left and they were all free after coupons! I'm good enough(when I keep up with them) that I'm able to get a lot of home goods and drug store stuff for next to nothing and free sometimes. Not big on sweepstakes, but I follow a few coupon bloggers for local deals. That said, I'm happy the razor is an extra. I wouldn't be too thrilled thinking my sub is sending me things I can score for free lol.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 7, 2012)

If I get a razor I will be excited because I need one for an upcoming trip!  I just bought the Shick Hydro (for the house) and was going to go buy Quattro blades for my travel razor and now don't have to!  Score!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont mind a razor because it's something that I know I will use.


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> You'd be surprised about the amount of things ppl get for free! Just in the past 2 weeks I've won $300 to Guess, $250 to Dr. Dennis Gross and a super fancy juicer, and that's just the big stuff! Got lots of free food coupons and beauty samples as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow, so cool! How do you know where to find/sign up for things like this? Are they contests? I don't know much about how to score freebies other than through Facebook, but even then I don't have much luck finding really good offers like yours above. Go you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can post links but if you google "all you daily free sample" and sign up, they will email you every day with a free sample you can sign up for. It just notifies you of a company doing a freebie and directs you to the right website.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2012)

I've only been doing freebies/coupons since January so I don't know as much as some more experienced ladies out there, but the main motto is "You don't win if you don't enter!". I try to follow several freebie sites that post free offers and sweepstakes and just enter everything. Everyone eventually wins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check out Freebie Shark, Hunt4Freebies and FreebieGarden on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, so cool! How do you know where to find/sign up for things like this? Are they contests? I don't know much about how to score freebies other than through Facebook, but even then I don't have much luck finding really good offers like yours above. Go you!


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> I'm not sure if I can post links but if you google "all you daily free sample" and sign up, they will email you every day with a free sample you can sign up for. It just notifies you of a company doing a freebie and directs you to the right website. Â


 I will most definitely be doing that! Thank you for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> I've only been doing freebies/coupons since January so I don't know as much as some more experienced ladies out there, but the main motto is "You don't win if you don't enter!". I try to follow several freebie sites that post free offers and sweepstakes and just enter everything. Everyone eventually wins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Check out Freebie Shark, Hunt4Freebies and FreebieGarden on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome, thanks for the advice! It's so cool you've been able to win such great things- ill definitely give it a try and hope to be as lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

To everyone worried about shipping notices:
First of all, BB always ships out in waves depending on your box number. Nothing to do with where you live. The last wave of boxes ships by the 10th usually, so check you account. I didn't get a notice this month but I have a tracking number on my account.

Also:
Anyone notice how much repeats/leftovers we have had the last couple months? Juicy perfume AGAIN???  SERIOUSLY?

If they cut out all the spoilers and kill all our sneaky ways of finding our boxes, I really may cancel. We aren't going to have half as much fun if we can't hang out, complain and poke about and complain!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been doing freebies/coupons since January so I don't know as much as some more experienced ladies out there, but the main motto is "You don't win if you don't enter!". I try to follow several freebie sites that post free offers and sweepstakes and just enter everything. Everyone eventually wins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Check out Freebie Shark, Hunt4Freebies and FreebieGarden on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use onlinesweepstakes. Best site ever. You pay for premium listings but its worth it. I ALWAYS make back my money in winnings, ALWAYS. They also list freebies, secret shopper, surveys, etc on the forums.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out!



> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use onlinesweepstakes. Best site ever. You pay for premium listings but its worth it. I ALWAYS make back my money in winnings, ALWAYS. They also list freebies, secret shopper, surveys, etc on the forums.


----------



## bethbr00tality (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I sound like a loser but I hope I get the DDF cleanser. I STILL havent found my HG cleanser. I would be able to use all except the curly hair product. So excited now to see what I will get!


 I wouldn't get too attached to DDF.  P&amp;G bought it out &amp; I've been seeing DDF products in Olay packaging for over a year now... they'll probably phase it out.  They do that.

Maybe you need a Clarisonic instead of a better cleanser?  I am a strong believer in everyone needing a Clarisonic (and no, I do not work for them, lol).


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 7, 2012)

I just got an email that my box shipped. My box weight is .6710. Can't wait to get my box!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use onlinesweepstakes. Best site ever. You pay for premium listings but its worth it. I ALWAYS make back my money in winnings, ALWAYS. They also list freebies, secret shopper, surveys, etc on the forums.


 Also checkout amylynn.org   there are a gazillion ways to make money with surveys,freebies,contests, legit work at home jobs (I know because I worked for 2 different companies) and you pay for none of it. It is honestly an amazing site with so many free links that your jaw just kinda drops. Nothing beats free in this economy lol.

PS you can also type in Annikas into the google search engine and it is the first link I think (or it used to be)


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 7, 2012)

> I will most definitely be doing that! Thank you for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My favorite site is definitely slickdeals.net. There's a forum for contests, one for freebies, one for coupons and so many more. Also tons of great shopping deals from all kinds of stores.


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite site is definitely slickdeals.net. There's a forum for contests, one for freebies, one for coupons and so many more. Also tons of great shopping deals from all kinds of stores.


 Goodness, you guys rock with all these resources! Much appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 7, 2012)

Those of you who do these freebie sites, have any of you mystery shopped? After working retail through hs and college, I find it fascinating. I worry about sending my SSN and home address and stuff online, though. Is there any particular mystery shop company that you prefer?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that my box shipped. My box weight is .6710. Can't wait to get my box!


Mine is .6720. Here's hoping for a good box!


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! This triggered a funny memory...once as a kid I ate so many cheeze-its I puked
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. xD I gave away a bunch, but I also have a huge family so it was nice. They sent me 12 boxes each month, and I chose the flavor. I tried a ton of flavors, but I still just don't like them that much. :/


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kahless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bic Soleil razors are awful! I had to borrow one from a friend once and my legs looked like they had been mauled by my cats. Needless to say, I just tossed that razor out afterward... But I am in need of another razor, so I don't really mind getting a different one in my box to try out.


 Okay...what razors do you all like?  I've bought the disposable Soleils for years, but I do often cut myself with them.  However, it may be all me...because I'm coordinated like that.

So - what do you buy?  I'm willing to try new razors to see if I can get through a shave without a nick.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is .6720. Here's hoping for a good box!


I got an email earlier today but no weight info. My daughter also received email that box had ship with no weight info either.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right? My doc said I should use a new razor each time I shave,I was like "um... I'd be broke!"


 I do spritz mine with the high-grade rubbing alcohol (it's in the 90%, whereas generic rubbing alcohol is 70%) after I'm done to kill bacteria and help it dry quicker.  Bacteria can grow on razors because of the moisture and skin particles left over.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got an email earlier today but no weight info. My daughter also received email that box had ship with no weight info either.


Click the link. It shows the weight on the UPS page. Looks like this:

Weight (lbs.): 0.6720


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Click the link. It shows the weight on the UPS page. Looks like this:
> ...


no weight. That always happens to me and the next day I get the box.


----------



## kahless (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay...what razors do you all like?  I've bought the disposable Soleils for years, but I do often cut myself with them.  However, it may be all me...because I'm coordinated like that.
> 
> So - what do you buy?  I'm willing to try new razors to see if I can get through a shave without a nick.


 I've been using the Schick Hydro 3 razor for about a year. I got one in a sample bag from Ulta some time ago and loved it! The only time I've cut myself with it is around my knees when I put too much pressure on the razor, and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha, I finally bought a new schick quattro yesteday after needing a new one for a while and now we are getting free razors. DOH!


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 7, 2012)

I liked getting the bars and tea for the lifestyle extras, but its nice to get a beauty related extra too.

I have my legs waxed.  I used to go to a salon to have them waxed, and after a few times the hair just stopped growing back.  I still have an occaisional area that needs a touch up every 6 months or so, but now I do it myself.   I dont know why, but I have never waxed under my arms and still shave there, so the razor will get used.  I usually use the Bic Soliel with the triple blades.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no weight. That always happens to me and the next day I get the box.


You must live within a day of the shipping center so it never has time to update. I live in So Cal and mine always takes a lot of days.


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to hear more about the no-poo method! my hair is dry and brittle from an underactive thyroid. Im sure shampoo isn't helping.


i have hyperthyroidism as well its fun isnt it?

i use one by aussie thats called confidently clean i think its in a giant pump for about $7 and i follow it with a frizz-ease conditioner

every other week (guessing) i will use head and shoulders on my scalp to remove any buildup

and i only wash my hair every other day my hair extremely dry, frizzy and curly

when i started doing this i had so many people compliment how my hair is looking especially the girls from hair cuttery next door to my work


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 8, 2012)

The only razor I love is the gilette fusion with 5 blades. I have fair skin and dark thick hair. Even with the 5 blades I end up shaving twice a day. Plus I'm allergic to 99% of shaving creams so I use cheap conditioners It's 33 dollars for a 4pack of refills, so I use rubbing alcohol and a soft toothbrush to clean the razors in between. Curious about the one we're getting this month. Never hurts to try something new.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked getting the bars and tea for the lifestyle extras, but its nice to get a beauty related extra too.
> 
> I have my legs waxed.  I used to go to a salon to have them waxed, and after a few times the hair just stopped growing back.  I still have an occaisional area that needs a touch up every 6 months or so, but now I do it myself.   I dont know why, but I have never waxed under my arms and still shave there, so the razor will get used.  I usually use the Bic Soliel with the triple blades.


 My eyebrows stopped growing back. I was plucking them less and less and now every couple months I may get rid of a few strays but that's it.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only razor I love is the gilette fusion with 5 blades.
> 
> I have fair skin and dark thick hair. Even with the 5 blades I end up shaving twice a day. Plus I'm allergic to 99% of shaving creams so I use cheap conditioners
> ...


In my case it totally hurt. I should have taken photos of what my legs looked like after using that razor, they were so red and bloody and razor rash. Ive never had a problem with even cheap razors before, it has to be something in that razor that irritated my legs so bad.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 8, 2012)

Tried "FAB" shaving cream in recent SS box. It cleared up all of my leg skin issues. Maybe worth try? Got results via old, worn out men's razor. 



> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only razor I love is the gilette fusion with 5 blades.
> I have fair skin and dark thick hair. Even with the 5 blades I end up shaving twice a day. Plus I'm allergic to 99% of shaving creams so I use cheap conditioners
> ...


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 8, 2012)

mine is in detroit so should hit the subs tomorrow or thurs.  so hoping i dont get the qtips ... or the tanning wipes (not sure how this is back to school/back to beauty school or whatever for fall.....)   i am not looking forward to getting this one this month.... havent liked the ones that have been received so far....  sigh.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In my case it totally hurt. I should have taken photos of what my legs looked like after using that razor, they were so red and bloody and razor rash. Ive never had a problem with even cheap razors before, it has to be something in that razor that irritated my legs so bad.


 No way! I used to get razor burn and cuts all the time, until i switched to using conditioner/fusion combo.

I'm so sorry that that happened to you.

That used to happen to me with the venus razors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

***ETA: what also works for me is cold water after I shave. I usually shave last, and have the water pretty hot, but right before i step out I blast the cold water, endure a couple minutes of torture and its prevented most of the irritation I used to experience.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You must live within a day of the shipping center so it never has time to update. I live in So Cal and mine always takes a lot of days.


Yes, I am in NY


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also checkout amylynn.org   there are a gazillion ways to make money with surveys,freebies,contests, legit work at home jobs (I know because I worked for 2 different companies) and you pay for none of it. It is honestly an amazing site with so many free links that your jaw just kinda drops. Nothing beats free in this economy lol.
> 
> PS you can also type in Annikas into the google search engine and it is the first link I think (or it used to be)


Umm, the first website you posted is a religious-based voiceover website...


----------



## EricaD (Aug 8, 2012)

> Okay...what razors do you all like? Â I've bought the disposable Soleils for years, but I do often cut myself with them. Â However, it may be all me...because I'm coordinated like that. So - what do you buy? Â I'm willing to try new razors to see if I can get through a shave without a nick.


 I really like Venus razors. The new Embrace is good, and it's 5 blades, but the razor that gives me the best shave are the 3-blade Venus Breezes. Also, for those asking about couponing sites, the best I've found is WeUseCoupons.com. They have separate forums for each store, and the CVS forum (my personal favortie and the place I save the most money) is amazing. The forum leaders are so helpful, no question goes unanswered. They also post the deals for each week with specific scenarios so literally you can just copy the scenarios as long as you have the coupons needed for the deal, and they post them generally a few weeks in advance so you can plan ahead and know how many coupons you'll need that week, etc. Lol sorry for the ramble, I just can't express enough how much that site and the people there have helped me. I wouldn't have nearly the stockpile I've been able to build without them. And no, I'm not affiliated in any way with the site.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 8, 2012)

My favorite website for deals is pinchingyourpennies.com and they also have a Facebook page. They have several forums there- an online section with deals and codes, a coupon area for places like target, Walgreens, CVS, a state section where moderators pair up coupons with sale items at the stores.. It's fabulous plus everyone is sooo friendly. I save a ton of money every year on clothes for my kids and around Christmas time.


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 8, 2012)

i remember someone mentioning about not getting notifications for the free sample box when you ordered something from july box ...  i received my shipping notification on my full size product and later today day i received another shipping notification on the july sample box.. so they must be shipping them separate  (I had assumed that they would both come together in the same box).  just for anyone else that ordered the samples and was wondering on shipping.


----------



## kiwichibi (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do spritz mine with the high-grade rubbing alcohol (it's in the 90%, whereas generic rubbing alcohol is 70%) after I'm done to kill bacteria and help it dry quicker.  Bacteria can grow on razors because of the moisture and skin particles left over.


 There's a reason why 70% is used more for sterilizing. It's been found to be more effective than 90%. 90% evaporates too quickly and has less contact with the bacteria--&gt; not as effective at killing.


----------



## yugigi (Aug 8, 2012)

I still have several free razors I haven't used yet, and I don't often use razor because I 've switched to using epilator. So, I'm not very excited to get a razor in august box. But it might come in handy one day.

Talking about couple site, i like southersavers, thefrugalgirls, iheartpublix and iheartcvs. CVS is my favorite drug store to shop for personal stuff because I save the most money and the coupon policy is better than walgreens and rite aid.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 8, 2012)

In case anyone is keeping track... my box is scheduled to arrive Friday, 8/10, and it has a weight of 0.678.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I really like the EOS (evolution of smooth) shave cream. The FAB shave cream did nothing for me, but the EOS shave cream (I know my local Target sells it) is awesome. I used it with Schick Xtreme 3 Comfort Plus for Women until my husband stole the EOS from me because he likes it so much. Now I use Venus ProSkin with the built-in shave gel... I get my shaving done much faster! If I shave every day, sometimes I use a shave gel in addition to the built-in strips. I have fine hair, so I don't usually need to shave every single day, though. Every 2-3 days does it for me unless I'm swimming or wearing short shorts. I used to get serious razor burn ALL the time, but these two methods work better for me than anything. I have also found I get a much smoother shave if I exfoliate my legs with a body scrub or at the very least a pouf (I really like Dove Deep Moisture with exfoliating beads) first. I always follow my shaving with a rich cream immediately after drying and moisturizing my face. The Shea Terra whipped body butters are great for that. I have used the Bath and Body Works Body Cream (not the body lotion which makes my legs sting) or Lubriderm Advanced Therapy (leaves my legs with a subtle sheen and a fresh smell that doesn't compete with perfume!) for years and loved the results. Nothing else moisturizes so well.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 8, 2012)

I just bought razors today, then I came home and searched YouTube for the word Birchbox and it looks like everyone is getting a razor. An extra one is always good, but I don't know if we can review it or not. I'm subscribed to misschan ( not sure if that's the right channel name) and it looks like she was the first one to post her August Birchbox open video. I really wish I had cancelled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Kiss My Face shave lotion. I'm currently using their lavender scent but the mint is the best. Also I'm fussy about my razors. I only use Schick Quattro. My Mom will end up with another free razor.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't mind a new razor, but these are the same samples that the manufacturer sends to my college who leaves them in a box in the bookstore (and let you take handfuls because they just don't care)  Actually, those are the men's which I prefer.  I think it's a perceived value thing, even though it's technically valuable to me I can get a sample of a razor through Walmart, I don't need to sub to do that.


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

Even though I have a few free razors around, it still has more value than a notecard. (Because this IS the "extra")


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notice via email today and the box is already in my city, so maybe it will be delivered today.  The weight on mine is 0.4860.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not excited at all. Big mistake killing the spoilers!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 8, 2012)

It's been 2 days and my shipping info still hasn't updated.  Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## tulippop (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not excited at all. Big mistake killing the spoilers!


I miss the spoilers too.  I loved the mad rush to check if it updated yet and to guess what I was getting.  Of the 3 I'm currently subbed to, Birchbox was the only one with spoilers really so I really really really miss it.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been 2 days and my shipping info still hasn't updated.  Anyone else in the same boat?


 I only have a tracking number but it doesnt work.  This happened last month.  They sent me the tracking number and it didn't work for 10 days then took 5 more days to get to me.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

My friend who just got off the waitlist this month was told her box will ship on the 16th.  Still no update on my tracking either.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have a tracking number but it doesnt work.  This happened last month.  They sent me the tracking number and it didn't work for 10 days then took 5 more days to get to me.


Yikes, did you have to email Birchbox to send you a new box?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To everyone worried about shipping notices:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Juicy perfume is a new one--like Viva la juicy flora or something.  Just based that off the video--I have the viva la juicy sample and couture couture and it looks different.  So that's better than it being the exact same.  Personally, I love juicy perfumes so I'd like to get it, but I see where you're coming from. 

I agree--half the fun is looking for the sneak peaks.  I don't know what they think is going to happen from not putting as many previews...some people still get their boxes before others and while it may be a different box, we can still see what they're getting making us possibly disappointed if we didn't get a big item.  It's not like we're never gonna know what other ppl got--especially since once the shop updates with August's box we can see everything that would be in it.  I dunno.  I like knowing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not excited at all. Big mistake killing the spoilers!


 Hear, hear! What are we going to do now? BB is killing our fun! I loved seeing the spoilers and box options every month.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone on Instagram got the Stila curl memory mascara. (highlight to read)


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yikes, did you have to email Birchbox to send you a new box?


 No it eventually came. They apologized for sending me tracking information before it was ready.  It all worked out fine.


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone on Instagram got the Stila curl memory mascara. (highlight to read)


 That's exciting!

Also, just noticed you're in Indiana. I live in Speedway - do you have your expected ship date yet?


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Juicy perfume is a new one--like Viva la juicy flora or something.  Just based that off the video--I have the viva la juicy sample and couture couture and it looks different.  So that's better than it being the exact same.  Personally, I love juicy perfumes so I'd like to get it, but I see where you're coming from.


 It's juicy couture viva la juicy la fleur. It just came out in the past month or so. : )


----------



## OiiO (Aug 8, 2012)

Men's Schick Hydro is actually really nice! Also I really like Venus &amp; Olay that just came out. I got it free from Gillette Facebook giveaway, but I don't think it's worth whatever $7 or $9 that it goes for at drugstores.



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay...what razors do you all like?  I've bought the disposable Soleils for years, but I do often cut myself with them.  However, it may be all me...because I'm coordinated like that.
> 
> So - what do you buy?  I'm willing to try new razors to see if I can get through a shave without a nick.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's exciting!
> ...


 No, but mine never updates.  I contacted BB the first month it happened and they couldn't do anything about it since it's the UPSMI site so I never know when mine is coming.


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's exciting!
> ...


I'm in Indiana too, and my sister's expected delivery is the 13th (mine hasn't updated yet) but as of yesterday it made it to Ohio, so I'm thinking it should be here soon!


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Indiana too, and my sister's expected delivery is the 13th (mine hasn't updated yet) but as of yesterday it made it to Ohio, so I'm thinking it should be here soon!


 Same for me. My expected date is 8/13, but as of yesterday, the box is in Ohio. I'm thinking I'll probably have mine tomorrow.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 8, 2012)

10Minutes ago on Instagram someone received a big sample of Stila Foundation.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 10Minutes ago on Instagram someone received a big sample of Stila Foundation.


 I saw that, and WEI pomegranate buffing beads.  I can't make out the round thing in the bottom corner though.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's the pic


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone got

Talika Lash Conditioning Cleanser

Shu Uemure Leave in Oil

and Stila Curl Memory Mascara

(Just listing the things that we haven't seen yet, not the whole box)


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

I asked on Instagram what was in the box.

WEI purifying mud mask, and WEI cuticle condtioner, along with the Stila, Viva la Juicy la fleur, razor and one other item.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 8, 2012)

I guarantee if there are stila products I'm not getting that box cause in my 6 months with BB and all the stila things they've given out I've never gotten one.  Booooo.


----------



## bethbr00tality (Aug 8, 2012)

Fun fact, and you guys may appreciate them more after knowing this, but those little foil samples you all seem to hate so much cost the company between $1-$6 to produce each one, depending on size and the product inside ($6 being more on the extreme and so cost ineffective they'd probably do a "deluxe" sample in a tiny bottle instead to offset cost and financial silliiness, hah.).  That's why you can get free sample packets at certain stores that partner with the company for these types of things, but not others.. it gets really expensive really quickly for companies to make those sample packets so they won't just send them out to any store or any person.

Not saying the OP isn't being appreciative or anything, saying it seems to be the general feeling of the group, haha.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't receive any Suki samples in my BB last month and I was actually hoping I would, so I emailed them and they sent me a bunch of samples I just received today. They are super tiny, but I think it's cool they send out free samples to people and their customer service department was super nice. Here's what I got:


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Umm, the first website you posted is a religious-based voiceover website...


 LOL, that is what I get for trying to type it all out on a smart phone.




 The link is http://www.amylynn.org/home/

One of the owners does have a voice over business so maybe I typed it wrong. However the link above is to the actual ANNIKAS website with all the freebies and paid to writes surverys, etc... Like I said I use them all the time and love that the folks that started the website have kept everything free. The forums are pretty fun as well and there are alot of posts about new freebies on them.  Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, now I am a bit more excited with some of the *new* spoilers!

I have a number but no tracking info. Still. Even though I live in NY I seem to get mine after the some of the CA girls. I am guessing I won't see a box before next week, and if I do I would be psyched as it would be a very pleasant surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of those Stila cards from Ulta thrown in my bag for free when I bought some stuff a few weeks ago. It's a few tiny samples of foundation under those peel-off sticker things. The sample was for super dark skin too...which I am super pastey. I bet BB would take that into consideration though.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 8, 2012)

My box is close, YAY! I should get it by tomorrow. I don't really need a razor since I use that midevil torture device called an epilator, LOL! I love that thing!!! Maybe I'll give the razor to my niece or something. I hope I get a good box. It's been month after month of mediocre boxes for me and I'm almost at cancel point. This will be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 8, 2012)

> Fun fact, and you guys may appreciate them more after knowing this, but those little foil samples you all seem to hate so much cost the company between $1-$6 to produce each one, depending on size and the product inside ($6 being more on the extreme and so cost ineffective they'd probably do a "deluxe" sample in a tiny bottle instead to offset cost and financial silliiness, hah.).Â  That's why you can get free sample packets at certain stores that partner with the company for these types of things, but not others.. it gets really expensive really quickly for companies to make those sample packets so they won't just send them out to any store or any person. Not saying the OP isn't being appreciative or anything, saying it seems to be the general feeling of the group, haha.


My hatred of foil packets has nothing to do with perceived worth. I find them to be very user-unfriendly. They typically have more than one use worth of product in them, but in order to keep it from spoiling you have to transfer it into another container. I really don't want to be bothered!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is close, YAY! I should get it by tomorrow. I don't really need a razor since I use that midevil torture device called an epilator, LOL! I love that thing!!! Maybe I'll give the razor to my niece or something. I hope I get a good box. It's been month after month of mediocre boxes for me and I'm almost at cancel point. This will be the deciding factor for me.


 which epilator do u use?  i want one


----------



## PDubA (Aug 8, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The site has my tracking # but no weight or movement on the TRK#. 

Only thing I am happy above with the razor is on Shiecks facebook page I got an $8.00 off coupon for the refills.  So I picked those up for next to nothing.  I will be shaving happy for a while!


----------



## arendish (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's exciting!
> ...


I'm in Terre Haute and my first box should be here on the 10th. It's somewhere in a Chicago suburb right now for some unknown reason. My box has chosen to take the scenic route this month, I guess (it has never gone this way before).


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PDubA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The site has my tracking # but no weight or movement on the TRK#.
> 
> Only thing I am happy above with the razor is on Shiecks facebook page I got an $8.00 off coupon for the refills.  So I picked those up for next to nothing.  I will be shaving happy for a while!


 This is the dilemma I'm in as well.  I keep refreshing the tracking page, but nothing!  I really should stop... I'll be away for a week starting today, so won't be home to collect my box right away anyway (most likely.)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked on Instagram what was in the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guarantee if there are stila products I'm not getting that box cause in my 6 months with BB and all the stila things they've given out I've never gotten one.  Booooo.


 Just be glad you haven't gotten those Stila eye palette cards.  I received the "Smokey Eye" one a few months back.  Lame.


----------



## Wida (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm really bummed too about not having spoilers and not being able to see all of the different boxes.  That was a huge part of the fun for me.  Boo Birchbox!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, that is what I get for trying to type it all out on a smart phone.
> 
> ...


There we go!! I was like "Amy Lynn has a god given talent? I feel CONFUSED!



" Thanks dear!!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good box, IMO! I love masks and cuticle stuff.


 I thought the same thing! I'd be happy with it for sure.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the same thing! I'd be happy with it for sure.


well then, I hope we end up being box twins!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow the boxes coming out with the Stila and WEI seem way more exciting than the tanning wipes and q tip thingies!mim way more excited looking at the latest wave of boxes!


----------



## diana16 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only razor I love is the gilette fusion with 5 blades.
> 
> I have fair skin and dark thick hair. Even with the 5 blades I end up shaving twice a day. Plus I'm allergic to 99% of shaving creams so I use cheap conditioners
> ...


i have the same problem, my legs are so pale and since i have dark thick hair it looks like  i havent shaved. But i used the venus olay razor and its my new holy grail, i didnt have to use a shave cream and it moisturized my skin very well. Ive been thinking of getting my legs waxed but idk lol


----------



## diana16 (Aug 8, 2012)

My tracking # hasnt updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i keep checking every few hours and nothing.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Click the link. It shows the weight on the UPS page. Looks like this:
> ...


Finally got updates  My box weighs 6470 and my daughters 6800.  They are both at the local post office. Maybe I will get them today????? LOL


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yikes, my box weighs nothing compared to everyone else.  Makes me wonder....


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 8, 2012)

Since one of my boxes is already in my state and the other hasnt even updated yet, I think its safe to say I will be getting different boxes again this month (yey!). I should get one on Friday, so that will make a great start (hopefully,lol) to my weekend!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't had my tracking info update at all for my first account, and it's been a couple days, and my 2nd account has nothing.  Ugh.


----------



## bethbr00tality (Aug 8, 2012)

i still don't have a shipping address at all.  and it's going to my old address, despite updating my shipping info.  =[  crap.  i'll probably never get it.  my old PO is literally useless.  they have "lost" so much of my mail the last four years it's pathetic.


----------



## Smileygabby (Aug 8, 2012)

Found this today. http://blip.tv/Birchbox/sneak-peek-birchbox-august-2012-6293435


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anybody with a weight similar to .537 received their box yet?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which epilator do u use?  i want one


  I got a remington one from Walgreens (some stores have it but I've heard others don't but it's worth a check... they would be with the women's razors). I know the Walgreens website has them though so if you have no luck at the actual store, you can order one. I had smooth armpits for 2 weeks, then the hair started growing back but it was real fine... and I no longer have dark armpits due to stubble or anything. It hurts at first but then you get used to it


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got my box, even though my ship date was the 6th and my deliver date was supposed to be the 13th. My box weighs 0.6400lbs. Here's what's inside:

Viva la Juicy La Fleur (with spray top)

Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening Creme

Pixi lip and line pencil/lipstick in Orchid Rose (full size)

You-Be moisturizing skin cream

Schick hydro silk razor


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 8, 2012)

I love seeing all these people here from Indiana  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bloomington girl right here. I'm with everyone who is saying they wish there were more spoilers. That's what makes it fun, but at the same time it cuts down on box envy.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a shipping confirmation for one of my accounts but the tracking isn't updating . Not ship notice for the other account but my label # has been created on the bb site. Here's to hoping this means a third month of different boxes! Yayyy!


----------



## mimosette (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weighs 0.517. One month I'd love to get a heavy box since those seem to have the good stuff


 Don't feel bad, mine weighs .4910 .  I must be getting the tiny liquid hand soap sample and a couple of farts in my box.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 8, 2012)

If anyone ends up liking the hand soap they have it at TJ Maxx for like 3 dollars, I've got it in both bathrooms right now.


----------



## arendish (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love seeing all these people here from Indiana
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was just there this weekend, and lived there for awhile. The croque madame at Feast. Oh my goodness. I got a Nutella cupcake for the road, too. It's good that I don't live in Btown because I would eat there twice a week.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't feel bad, mine weighs .4910 .  I must be getting the tiny liquid hand soap sample and a couple of farts in my box.


Mine is .5150... hmmm, wonder what what means! mascara? (pleasepleaseplease!)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, I changed my address on mine, but I don't think I did it soon enough.. because it's in my town, at my mail place.. so maybe I WILL be getting it delivered to my current address? HURRAH! Might be here TODAY!

As I was typing this, my dad was getting the mail. IT'S HERE! Spoilers to come.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, even though my ship date was the 6th and my deliver date was supposed to be the 13th. My box weighs 0.6400lbs. Here's what's inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got the box for my first account, which weighed .6710...my second box still hasn't updated with tracking information.

DDF Brightening Cleanser 2oz
Viva la Juicy La Fleur Mini-Spray 1.5ml
Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Wipe (x2)
Comodynes Hydra Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (x2)
Little beauty Q-tip things, which I think I accidentally threw away with the packaging...oops!
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
I won't use the tanning stuff, but I will definitely use the rest.  Also, I got my mom a Vera Bradley toiletry travel organizer for her birthday, and I plan to put a bunch of samples that I have collected the last few months in it first (along with a few things I just bought for her from Sephora)...stuff that she would like that isn't my style.  I think she'll love it!


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 8, 2012)

I found a tracking number in my BB acct on the website but no email yet and it isn't trackable.

Btw, is anyone else not getting Daily Digest emails from MUT?  I haven't scrolled back in this thread yet (I think I last posted on page 5) but I haven't received any since last week (and everything is still set to daily updates).


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo, my weight is 0.6380 - very close to yours! How do you like the Pixi lip liner? I wouldn't mind getting the same box as you!
> 
> My ship date was also the 6th, with a delivery date of the 13th. I'm in New Hampshire, where are you?


 The liner/lipstick is pretty moisturizing...but I'm not sold on the color -- it's a dusty mauve, and I've never worn that color before. Maybe it'll grow on me.

I'm in PA. I typically get my boxes three days after they ship.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love seeing all these people here from Indiana
> 
> 
> ...


 I went to IU a million years ago. (or so it feels like)  I live in NWI now about 30 miles from Chicago.

I agree that although it was driving me nuts up to yesterday having no idea what was in the boxes, it's kind of fun now seeing them pop up.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 8, 2012)

My box weighs 0.6390, I live in WI and haven't received it yet.  Shipped out on the 6th and projected delivery date is the 13th.  Not a bad box!!


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs 0.6390, I live in WI and haven't received it yet.  Shipped out on the 6th and projected delivery date is the 13th.  Not a bad box!!


 Yay - Another Wisconsinite! What part? I'm just outside of Milwaukee.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the box for my first account, which weighed .6710...my second box still hasn't updated with tracking information.
> 
> ...


  My box has the exact same weight so I wonder if this is what I'm getting as well. Hmmm. If it is, I'm not too thrilled. The items seem good but just not right for me. Well, time will tell and I'll see when my box gets here.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok ladies! It came!! Here's my summary of the whole shebang!

My box weight is .5150
1. Caldrea hand soap (2) in Mandarin Vertiver: I was bummed to get soap, but it's really cute, and I realized it will be PERFECT for when I move this weekend and haven't unpacked everything yet but still need to wash my hands.
2. Juicy Couture: Viva la Juicy La Fleur (my sister already came in and asked if she could steal it!!)
3. Stilla stay all day 10 in 1: comes with a sample of the BB, foundation and concealer. These will have to be used on a day when I feel like trying new stuff, because it's definitely a one time use.
4. WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads (2): This is cute. It's little beads that you mix into your cleanser to create an antioxidant packed scrub. My cleansers are already exfoliating, but I'll try them because they're cute!!!
5. WEI Golden Root purifying mud mask: That's the cute little thing you see in the photo that looks like a Keurig coffee cup. I love masks so I'm psyched for this.
6. Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream: for lips, hands, and heels. I'm interested to try it, since I can always use hydration for those parts. It kind of looks like my dad's crazy glue containers, but I'll try it!!
7. Not listed on the card- the razor. Considering how expensive razors are, why not, I'll take it!!

I'm pretty darn happy!!! I tend to get a lot of things in my boxes, which means lots of points!
And here's a photo!






Also: the card has

info on lots of beauty supplies

1. tools of the trade
2. how to read a label
3. 5 tips to a better shave
4.Makeup Quick Fixes
5. Super speedy skin care
then the back is the products from my box.
The funniest part of all of this is that I was FREAKING out that it was going to be sent to my new place before I got there. Luckily bb ignored my updated shipping info and sent it to my current address. Well done Birchbox!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies! It came!! Here's my summary of the whole shebang!
> 
> ...


 You got the good box!  I'm hoping for this one too, but am clueless since my shipping info isn't updated.  Hoping for a surprise when I get home!


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has the exact same weight so I wonder if this is what I'm getting as well. Hmmm. If it is, I'm not too thrilled. The items seem good but just not right for me. Well, time will tell and I'll see when my box gets here.


  i know me too :/ ....


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm from wi too! in no-mans land (between green bay and milwaukee, in between lake winnebago and lake michigan lol I think ill get my box fri or sat but it says its coming Monday.



> Yay - Another Wisconsinite! What part? I'm just outside of Milwaukee.


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies! It came!! Here's my summary of the whole shebang!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies! It came!! Here's my summary of the whole shebang!
> 
> ...


That is a pretty darn good box! Do you know what your projected delivery date was?


----------



## casey anne (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay - Another Wisconsinite! What part? I'm just outside of Milwaukee.


 I live in Sheboygan- just north of Milwaukee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Moved to Sheb about 2 years ago otherwise lived in Milwaukee for 12 years prior.  And I miss it!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 8, 2012)

And, in addition to the hassle and annoyance, we aren't getting these free. I don't mind them free. I do mind them in a deluxe sample box!



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hatred of foil packets has nothing to do with perceived worth. I find them to be very user-unfriendly. They typically have more than one use worth of product in them, but in order to keep it from spoiling you have to transfer it into another container. I really don't want to be bothered!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, even though my ship date was the 6th and my deliver date was supposed to be the 13th. My box weighs 0.6400lbs. Here's what's inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My daughter and I received the same box.  Mines had the pixi primer and hers had the lip and line pencil in orchid rose


I am pretty happy with my box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies! It came!! Here's my summary of the whole shebang!
> 
> ...


 when was your box shipped? I think I might be getting this one too!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

> That's exciting! Also, just noticed you're in Indiana. I live in Speedway - do you have your expected ship date yet?


 I lived in Speedway many moons ago!


----------



## Lychae (Aug 8, 2012)

still no shipping notice for me yet. Anyone else in the situation? Hopefully it won't be at my house until I come back from vacation.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

No shipping notice for me either but that's a good thing. The earlier boxes tend to be the crappy boxes.


----------



## sparkin (Aug 8, 2012)

I always buy Venus razors. I started using the 5-blade one whenever it came out (I swam in high school!) and I loooove it. I usually change blades once a month I never cut myself or get razor burn. I used a 3-blade refill of my mom's when I ran out once and got razor burn like crazy, it was like shaving with sandpaper.


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm from wi too! in no-mans land (between green bay and milwaukee, in between lake winnebago and lake michigan lol I think ill get my box fri or sat but it says its coming Monday.


 No way! I'm actually originally from the Fox Valley, so when I drive down to Milwaukee from there using HWY 41, I probably drive right past your house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My tracking hasn't updated yet... so impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

My box shipped and should be here Friday. I am becoming increasingly vexed as I see what other folks are getting in the boxes that have already shipped because I am not seeing the Shu Uemura samples. My splurge is "hair" and my hairtype is "dry" - would it _kill_ Birchbox to send me the Moisture Velvet samples?!? I suppose I really ought to wait and see what comes before I begin my kvetching but I sure would feel better if I saw it in this wave of shipments.


----------



## Lychae (Aug 8, 2012)

well, zadi, i am one of those people who were going to get a pretty ok box last month but it was switched. =[

i hope it is really awesome!


----------



## Lychae (Aug 8, 2012)

also, zadi did you post the spoilers yet or have no idea what is coming out?


----------



## karenX (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me either but that's a good thing. The earlier boxes tend to be the crappy boxes.


 I usually don't have a problem with the earlier boxes, but this month... really hoping I don't get one of the ones I'm seeing so far.

I got my notice in the account info area a few days ago, but it hasn't updated since(no ship weight, no tracking movement). Hopefully this is a good sign. I remember really hating the boxes for  August and September last year. Hope this isn't going to be a repeat of that.

And birchbox, if you're reading this: STOP HIDING OUR SPOILERS!!!!! 50% of the fun is from finding those and speculating.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm hoping for the beads in my box, it sounds like a fun product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box shipped and should be here Friday. I am becoming increasingly vexed as I see what other folks are getting in the boxes that have already shipped because I am not seeing the Shu Uemura samples. My splurge is "hair" and my hairtype is "dry" - would it _kill_ Birchbox to send me the Moisture Velvet samples?!? I suppose I really ought to wait and see what comes before I begin my kvetching but I sure would feel better if I saw it in this wave of shipments.


 I hope I get the Shu Uemura too! I've seen quite a few of them in the posts on Instagram.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2012)

i've had my tracking on my profile for about three days but no update yet! i'm guessing this means it hasn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

Zadi posted on FB that there are _possibly_ 40 boxes.  She said the images are up so she can try to figure them out.  It seems like she's working her magic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me either but that's a good thing. The earlier boxes tend to be the crappy boxes.


 I hope this isn't true.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have not been happy with BB and this is a make or break it month for me.  I have 4 subscription boxes and I have to cut one. I think I will be getting my box today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

Zadi started posting the box pictures.  It's hard to make out what's in some of them, but out of the 3 Miss Jessie's products, 1 is a tube and the other 2 are the sample size I just got for free from Miss Jessie's.  The Eye Rock stickers have made a return too.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

She posted the boxes...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127854/spoilers-the-august-birchboxes


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi started posting the box pictures.  It's hard to make out what's in some of them, but out of the 3 Miss Jessie's products, 1 is a tube and the other 2 are the sample size I just got for free from Miss Jessie's.  The Eye Rock stickers have made a return too.


 Box 14 &amp; 3 look like they have full size Miss Jessie's products in them.

If you click on the photos, they enlarge.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box 14 &amp; 3 look like they have full size Miss Jessie's products in them.
> ...


 I wouldn't count on it, box 17 shows a full size Stila foundation, and that's the box Molly got, it's a card sample in the box.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She posted the boxes...
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127854/spoilers-the-august-birchboxes


 Why do these boxes seem so empty? All the samples are small....


----------



## yugigi (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do these boxes seem so empty? All the samples are small....


 I feel the same


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do these boxes seem so empty? All the samples are small....


 They didn't put the razor in any of the pictures, even though a lot of people don't want it, it still adds another item to each box.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW. According to the pics Zadi posted, the boxes are looking rather skimpy this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't count on it, box 17 shows a full size Stila foundation, and that's the box Molly got, it's a card sample in the box.


 Awww





Guess it's wishful thinking to hope for a box with a full size haircare product!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

> I hope I get the Shu Uemura too! I've seen quite a few of them in the posts on Instagram.


 Oh, good! I don't do Instagram so maybe I just missed seeing them. I really, really want to try it.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 8, 2012)

What's funny I have been using my Miss Jessies Samples this week that I got last week from their site.

Awesome products I wouldn't mind another Miss Jessie in my box.  I did put down that I have curly hair....we shall see how close they pay attention.

Oh I cannot wait for the box! Thanks Zadi for the pics...I am sure you saw how depression took over this forum from lack of peeks...lol

And seeing all the variety in the boxes...they look great except for that first wave with the tanning wipes.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww
> 
> ...


 Haircare is my splurge and I very rarely get it.  Oribe foil packets and the Alterna last month, that's it.  I just got samples from Miss Jessie's, but I'll give them to my neice if I get it in my box.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

> Awww :icon_cry: Guess it's wishful thinking to hope for a box with a full size haircare product!


 Full sized haircare products tend to be quite big - not sure they could fit in a standard Birchbox.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, good! I don't do Instagram so maybe I just missed seeing them. I really, really want to try it.


 Actually, I could be wrong, but looking at the photos of all the boxes just posted, it seems like only 3 of them have it and it looks like 2 are for color treated so that leaves 1 box with the velvet shampoo.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

Is anyone trying to figure out what's in the boxes since they haven't updated the new products in the shop?  When I click on the box it barely enlarges, and I can't see well anyways lol.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Aug 8, 2012)

These do look rather skimpy this month. I guess the razor adds some value but not too impressed. I have two accounts, but I'll be canceling one. I simply don't need two accounts. I enjoy Birchbox but two is becoming overkill.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2012)

there's lots of pics of boxes from this month on instagram! most of them don't look too bad, imo.


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lived in Speedway many moons ago!


 I love it here...the right mix of town-iness, excitement and proximity to downtown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just don't want any tanning stuff.  I am pasty pale and fake tanning just makes me look orange.  So, I'm probably going to get it.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NoahsMommy52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just don't want any tanning stuff.  I am pasty pale and fake tanning just makes me look orange.  So, I'm probably going to get it.


 It looks like only 1 box has the tanning wipes, and most people got theirs yesterday, so you're probably fine.


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't believe only ONE box had fake tan products in it and that's the one I got! I am so done with Birchbox.


----------



## Squidling (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks like BB is cleaning house and just getting rid of extra samples. I'm worried that I will get something I've already gotten. I wish they would give out the extra samples when we make purchases from the store at least instead of jimmy-rigging boxes for us out of them. Am I being hypercritical here?


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 8, 2012)

my box shows it was shipped on the 4th and my eta is the 10th. Its showing in Austin now so i assume it will make it to me by Friday. i really hope i do not get the qtips and self tanner.. ugh i will freak and possible cancel my sub.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kiwichibi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's a reason why 70% is used more for sterilizing. It's been found to be more effective than 90%. 90% evaporates too quickly and has less contact with the bacteria--&gt; not as effective at killing.


 Good to know - thank you for explaining.  I keep the 90% for swimmer's ear (and...for electronics that get wet).  

I'll bring out the 70% for sterilizing purposes in the future.

-L


----------



## snllama (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got my box today. Not happy at all.

*Everything is up for trade (except razor)*

Just pm me with your current list and we can make a deal. 

Box 2:

*-Viva La Juicy La Fleur EDT* 0.05 oz (Juicy Couture tests on animals) UP FOR TRADE

*-Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin cream* 0.1 oz (I got this exact same sample for free from Sephora, didnt like it) UP FOR TRADE

*-Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo *0.5oz (tests on animals, so another bust) UP FOR TRADE

-*LashFusion XL* 0.28g (Contains shellac which is crushed beetles, although apparently the company is cruelty-free) UP FOR TRADE

eta: conflicting ingredient lists on different retailers. Ulta says it contains shellac, nordstrom and others dont list it. hrmm...

-Schick Hydro Silk Razor (I got this for free a few months ago, Shick is cruelty-free)


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Aug 8, 2012)

> I can't believe only ONE box had fake tan products in it and that's the one I got! I am so done with Birchbox.


 Well, maybe the box I mailed you today will make you happy, it has zero tanning supplies in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Aug 8, 2012)

I have zero shipping info on my box. called BB today they said mine is shipping on the 10th. Guess mine is in the last wave going out. Mine came very late last month too. I hope I don't get the stupid Eye Rock things or the Jessie Curl stuff, my hair has some wave but is mostly straight.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today. Not happy at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 8, 2012)

I ordered mine on the 2nd, it's due to ship on the 10th. I keep refreshing in the hopes that I'll get some sort of update. Just out of curiosity (considering one woman's trash could be another's treasure), after all the boxes have been delivered, do you all swap items? Still new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just curious, because id hate to see something go to waste that someone else could enjoy.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 8, 2012)

What_ are _the eye rocks things ?  Also, I appear to be getting the lightest of the boxes. Hmmm.....wonder which of those pictured is the lightest.

I've gotten the Miss Jessie's hair samples already, they are pretty heavy for plastic packaged samples. Lots of product in them.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 8, 2012)

And I'll trade for the fake tan stuff y'all don't want.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered mine on the 2nd, it's due to ship on the 10th. I keep refreshing in the hopes that I'll get some sort of update.
> 
> Just out of curiosity (considering one woman's trash could be another's treasure), after all the boxes have been delivered, do you all swap items?
> ...


 Here's the trade thread, so your answer would be yes





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2160#post_1917531


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

has anyone on the west coast gotten their box yet?


----------



## lady41 (Aug 8, 2012)

There is the birchbox open trade thread here on mutt where we all trade samples, and some fullsized items as well.



> I ordered mine on the 2nd, it's due to ship on the 10th. I keep refreshing in the hopes that I'll get some sort of update. Just out of curiosity (considering one woman's trash could be another's treasure), after all the boxes have been delivered, do you all swap items? Still new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just curious, because id hate to see something go to waste that someone else could enjoy.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tragedy has struck. My box was delivered to the local post office today and is marked "undeliverable. contact sender." I moved and decided to have my boxes shipped to work. When I changed the address I accidentally used my home zip code for my work address. Wah! I want my BB!!!


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love seeing all these people here from Indiana
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!! I'm from Indiana too. West Lafayette girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HiImDaisy (Aug 8, 2012)

I got Box 13, which is weird since I usually get Box 2 or 3! I'm happy enough with it. I saw some fake eyelash looking things in other boxes and I'm glad I didn't get those :/


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There we go!! I was like "Amy Lynn has a god given talent? I feel CONFUSED!
> ...


 LOL. When I saw your post I was laughing so hard. I was thinking "Oh crap, did I send these ladies to some cult website or something"



 Hahaha. Apparently my auto-correct likes to play pranks on me.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got Box 13, which is weird since I usually get Box 2 or 3! I'm happy enough with it. I saw some fake eyelash looking things in other boxes and I'm glad I didn't get those :/


 What's in 13 other than the Shu and Juicy?  Is that the stila mascara and what else?


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm really sad about the boxes this month, there doesn't seem to be any big WOW products.


----------



## HiImDaisy (Aug 8, 2012)

Lisa N, it also has Stila forever your curl mascara and Talika lash conditioning cleanser (makeup remover thingy I think lol) And of course the random razor. My splurge is hair so I always get excited for hair stuff!


----------



## HiImDaisy (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm happy with my box but the boxes are 'meh' this month. I don't have box envy for once! That's a first!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 8, 2012)

I enjoy all the freak outs of people threatening to kill Birchbox, god forbid they get one sample out of 60 that they assume they won't like.

women.


----------



## arendish (Aug 8, 2012)

Both of my boxes are free this month (gift sub + july box switchup) so I'm not really caring that it isn't so great. It's a bunch of products for free that I wouldn't have otherwise. That eyeliner card thing looks horrendous, but everything else is okay.


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was just there this weekend, and lived there for awhile. The croque madame at Feast. Oh my goodness. I got a Nutella cupcake for the road, too. It's good that I don't live in Btown because I would eat there twice a week.


  The Feast? I don't think I have ever heard of that place.







> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to IU a million years ago. (or so it feels like)  I live in NWI now about 30 miles from Chicago.
> 
> I agree that although it was driving me nuts up to yesterday having no idea what was in the boxes, it's kind of fun now seeing them pop up.


  I'm currently going to IU, I'm a senior this year (yay!) but I've been a Btown girl my whole life. And seeing them pop up now is great. I have absolutely no willpower to stay away from spoilers.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 8, 2012)

Of course.  Almost half the boxes have repeats for me.  Most of the other ones don't look appealing in the pictures.  We'll see tomorrow when I (hopefully) get my box.  USPS in Norfolk has received the shipping info so hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## GinaM (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like BB is cleaning house and just getting rid of extra samples. I'm worried that I will get something I've already gotten. I wish they would give out the extra samples when we make purchases from the store at least instead of jimmy-rigging boxes for us out of them. Am I being hypercritical here?


  I don't think so at all.  When I looked at the boxes I thought the same thing....they are just rotating old samples.  Nothing new or exciting in this month's boxes AT ALL!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I was pretty happy! Especially since once I move to NH, I won't have a Sephora ANYWHERE near me, when right now I have two that are twenty minutes away, so it's good to try new stuff.

My projected date was Aug 11, but I'm right outside Manhattan (at least until Saturday!)



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when was your box shipped? I think I might be getting this one too!


 Mine shipped the 6th. It seems like a solid box! Then again, I'm easy to please.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 8, 2012)

> Here's the trade thread, so your answer would be yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2160#post_1917531


 You are awesome. In fact, everyone in this group seems so helpful and great. So glad I found this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one with such a low weight? 0.4850? any box twins, perhaps. Delivery date says the 10th but it's still in NY so I'm not counting on it.


  I have .4890 and my projected delivery is the 10th as well, however I live in California so I doubt it too but here's hoping!  Anyone with that weight have a box to match with it yet?  I get impatient...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a question for you ladies. My mom went on to review last months products today and realized she was sent the wrong box, according to the website. I emailed Birchbox for her. Do you think it's too late for a resolution?


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, even though my ship date was the 6th and my deliver date was supposed to be the 13th. My box weighs 0.6400lbs. Here's what's inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. My mom went on to review last months products today and realized she was sent the wrong box, according to the website. I emailed Birchbox for her. Do you think it's too late for a resolution?


Hopefully not!!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I enjoy all the freak outs of people threatening to kill Birchbox, god forbid they get one sample out of 60 that they assume they won't like.
> 
> women.


 Awww, self-deprecating women make me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think if you look more into it you'll see most people's complaints are actually pretty valid. I haven't seen any death threats yet, only ones to cancel their subscription. Good thing we live in a place where we can express our opinions openly and decide where we spend our hard earned money!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awww, self-deprecating women make me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...






Well put. You live in my future state (I'm moving to NH on Saturday) Can we be friends?


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

> I enjoy all the freak outs of people threatening to kill Birchbox, god forbid they get one sample out of 60 that they assume they won't like. women.


 LOL, I never threatened to kill BB, I asked if it would kill them to send me the item that best fits my splurge description (they have sent out a lot of samples for color treated or frizzy hair - not that I necessarily got those, either- but haven't had much for dry locks in the past). I do get frustrated that my boxes with BB rarely have items I care for. The benefit for me is that I am usually able to trade for the items I want and by seeing what the other boxes have I learn about products that I do end up loving. I am obsessed with One Love Organics (didn't get in my box), Eyeco skinny liner (didn't get in my box), Zoya (didn't get in my box) and Amika (didn't get in my box). I even like the stupid little Minteas and I didn't get those either! But since I do get to see what all the other boxes have thanks to Zazi and the other lovely ladies here, I have found some really great products I adore. If I didn't have this site and the swap board I would have been over BB long ago.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Right now I'm pretty "meh" about everything, but every time I'm like this I end up getting a sample of something that I LOVE.

Here's hoping! *fingers crossed*


----------



## mimosette (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got Box 13, which is weird since I usually get Box 2 or 3! I'm happy enough with it. I saw some fake eyelash looking things in other boxes and I'm glad I didn't get those :/


 What was the weight of yours ?


----------



## JessP (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone on the west coast gotten their box yet?


 Not yet! My shipping info still hasn't updated, though.


----------



## JessP (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love seeing all these people here from Indiana
> 
> 
> ...


 My fiance's parents live in Spencer... so as you can imagine, we spend a lot of time in Bloomington whenever we visit lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 8, 2012)

by kill BB I obviously meant canceling their subscription, get it? har har its a joke.

If you're not open to the game of random samples why even play.

It's become blatantly obvious that they only vaguely pay attention to the "profiles", so it you cant accept that its random sampling, then you are expecting too much.

And to those of you who are so disgusted by tanning products because you never use them, be open minded! Try them only on your legs for a night out! Its like wearing pantyhose without looking like you are from the 50's

The general point of the service is to sample products that you haven't tried before, the whiners really kill me, spend your $10 on another makeup products, you'll be hard pressed to do it yourself.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I never threatened to kill BB, I asked if it would kill them to send me the item that best fits my splurge description (they have sent out a lot of samples for color treated or frizzy hair - not that I necessarily got those, either- but haven't had much for dry locks in the past).
> 
> I do get frustrated that my boxes with BB rarely have items I care for. The benefit for me is that I am usually able to trade for the items I want and by seeing what the other boxes have I learn about products that I do end up loving. I am obsessed with One Love Organics (didn't get in my box), Eyeco skinny liner (didn't get in my box), Zoya (didn't get in my box) and Amika (didn't get in my box). I even like the stupid little Minteas and I didn't get those either! But since I do get to see what all the other boxes have thanks to Zazi and the other lovely ladies here, I have found some really great products I adore. If I didn't have this site and the swap board I would have been over BB long ago.


 I was under the assumption that since they know your splurge (where you will spend real dollars) they won't send you expensive products in that category. They want you to see other people get it and then want to buy it in the shop yourself. You should try leaving splurge blank, I got 4 full size items in a row on my account that has no splurge item selected!


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, even though my ship date was the 6th and my deliver date was supposed to be the 13th. My box weighs 0.6400lbs. Here's what's inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fiance's parents live in Spencer... so as you can imagine, we spend a lot of time in Bloomington whenever we visit lol.


  That's actually my hometown



 Although I always say that I am a Btown area girl.


----------



## beedonaldson (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi! I was Googling "Birchbox August 2012" and came across this forum. Talk about helpful! I love that the box selections are posted here. I just got my box today. The weight was only .4900, so not exactly the heaviest, that's for sure. I figured I'd share a picture of it, even though you already know all of the selections.





I guess it's Box 13? I got the razor, too, I just didn't take a picture of it.

Stila mascara, Viva la Juicy Le Fleur perfume, Shu Uemera Hair Oil and Talika Lash Conditioner.
It's not my favorite box I've received, and I don't know how it relates to school at all, but it could be worse. I got those Comodyne tanning wipes in June's box and they made me look like an orange zebra. I had to scrub a layer of skin off to get rid of the streaky mess.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been 2 days and my shipping info still hasn't updated.  Anyone else in the same boat?


 No tracking for me. This happened last month too. I didn't get a tracking number so I emailed them. They finally replied and said they sent the package the same day that they replied.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But, of course! You'll love it up here!! Live free or die  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's actually my hometown
> 
> ...


 Small world!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's what my fiance says as well lol - he is often wearing an IU hat proudly (he didn't go there but he likes to represent hehe).


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 8, 2012)

You would think the site would update to show us our boxes soon, since quite a few seems to have received them.


----------



## SeeBlondieRun (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is my August 2012 Birchbox- weight 0.6620.  Expected arrival date 10 August. Received today!

http://seeblondierun.blogspot.com/2012/08/birchbox-august-2012.html


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But, of course! You'll love it up here!! Live free or die  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!! Except there's no Mac or Sephora anywhere near me! :-(


----------



## randerso (Aug 8, 2012)

Meh boxes. But you know what? At least they look even. I would rather they send everyone a $20 valued box one month and then send everyone a $60 box the next month, instead of each month sending half of the subscribers an awesome box valued at $60 and the other half a crappy $20 box.

As a subscriber that did NOT get the Revolution Beauty Balm in April, the Stila Liquid Liner in May, the Stila Bronzer in June, nor the Eyeko liquid liner in July, I feel like I don't get to be part of the "fun" even though I am paying the same amount as everyone else. When I saw other people's boxes, it felt like I was subscribing to a completely different service!

I would like it if they made it more like MyGlam or their Teen Vogue box, where there is some variety, but everyone gets essentially the same box. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 8, 2012)

> You would think the site would update to show us our boxes soon, since quite a few seems to have received them. Â


 They never update the boxes before th 10th. Last month I think it was the 11th or 12th.


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm nervous &amp; excited cause my box should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

SO fustrated! Ive had my tracking number for 3-4 days and no info has been updated on either account!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Aug 8, 2012)

I was supposed to get my box today, however, after checking the mail and it wasn't there, I checked the tracking number which said "Attempted delivery - notice left." I called my local post office (who usually can't get _anything_ right) and told them that I've been home all day and no one "attempted to deliver" ANYTHING and that there was no notice anywhere. The guy explained that someone scanned my birchbox and gave it to the wrong carrier, who was driving around with it in a completely different town all day. He said they would "*try* to re-deliver it tomorrow morning." I'm disappointed but *hopefully* it will be on my doorstep tomorrow! This isn't the first time they have completely fudged something up! Last week I was returning a pair of shoes, and I dropped the package off at the post office and they looked it over and then shipped it. Two days later it was back on my doorstep for no reason lol. I brought it back to them and all they said was "oops!" and sent it again


----------



## Brienicole (Aug 8, 2012)

I still have not received a shipping number. Is this normal?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to get my box today, however, after checking the mail and it wasn't there, I checked the tracking number which said "Attempted delivery - notice left." I called my local post office (who usually can't get _anything_ right) and told them that I've been home all day and no one "attempted to deliver" ANYTHING and that there was no notice anywhere. The guy explained that someone scanned my birchbox and gave it to the wrong carrier, who was driving around with it in a completely different town all day. He said they would "*try* to re-deliver it tomorrow morning." I'm disappointed but *hopefully* it will be on my doorstep tomorrow! This isn't the first time they have completely fudged something up! Last week I was returning a pair of shoes, and I dropped the package off at the post office and they looked it over and then shipped it. Two days later it was back on my doorstep for no reason lol. I brought it back to them and all they said was "oops!" and sent it again


Ugh I feel your pain. I have a postman who ALWAYS delivers notices and never attempts delivery. The good news is that I have caught on to him. Since he comes at almost the same time everyday I have learned to just ambush him.


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Aug 8, 2012)

Whoops - forgot to quote post!

I'm hoping I don't get the tanning towels, but I certainly wouldn't mind a razor. My box is due on the 10th. So antsy!


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 8, 2012)

> Well, maybe the box I mailed you today will make you happy, it has zero tanning supplies in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll set aside the self tanners for *your* next box.


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! I'm from Indiana too. West Lafayette girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This so creepy of me, but I saw your post and got excited: I'm from West Lafayette, too! =)


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm pretty "meh" about everything, but every time I'm like this I end up getting a sample of something that I LOVE.
> 
> Here's hoping! *fingers crossed*


 I feel the same way.  I love getting things that I underestimate and then end up really liking.  I'll cross my fingers too and maybe we'll both get lucky.

That's a great way to stay hopeful even if nothing's wowing you.  So many of my "meh" items have gone on to be "hey, I actually like this, who'd have thought?"

On that note, I'm going to dig out some of my unused samples and give them a chance.  It's nice to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone know of a code I can use for Thebalm eyeliner?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh boxes. But you know what? At least they look even. I would rather they send everyone a $20 valued box one month and then send everyone a $60 box the next month, instead of each month sending half of the subscribers an awesome box valued at $60 and the other half a crappy $20 box.
> 
> ...


 i've stopped caring about value of the box and more about utility of the items i get.

i've been on both sides, i got a lesser valued box then month that the revolution balm was sent out, but it had tons of stuff in it that i used and liked. i also got the stila bronzer and only used it once and then gave it to my aunt because i found that hoola by benefit worked much better.

awesome is a subjective term, would you rather have a bunch of "expensive" stuff that you end up not liking, or some decent sized samples of things you end up wanting more of?


----------



## diana16 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO fustrated! Ive had my tracking number for 3-4 days and no info has been updated on either account!


dont worry mine hasnt either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so upset that everyone else seems to be getting theirs except me .


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 8, 2012)

> dont worry mine hasnt either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so upset that everyone else seems to be getting theirs except me .


 Me either..


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Ugghhh, same here!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've stopped caring about value of the box and more about utility of the items i get.
> 
> ...


 Ditto! It's really about the use you can get, which far exceeds box value. So long as I like my contents and will wear/use the items, I'm not partial to full sized items. I suppose there's always a "dream" box with super fab coveted items most of us want every month, but there's a lot of gems to be found. If my box is a lower value, but I use everything, I still make out better than the porcelain doll with a big full sized bronzer! Just my two cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Lisa424 (Aug 8, 2012)

My box weighs only .33. I probably got one of the worst ones yet again!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dont worry mine hasnt either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so upset that everyone else seems to be getting theirs except me .


Don't be, it's all about location! I could drive to the BB HQ in an hour flat. Julep, on the other hand, is a six hour flight! So lots of people have gotten their Mystery Julep boxes and mine is still in WA state... to which I say, wa!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me either..


 


> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugghhh, same here!!!


 


> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dont worry mine hasnt either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so upset that everyone else seems to be getting theirs except me .


 lol same feeling! its kind of irritating because I got my tracking number the same day as others and some of them have already got their box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weighs only .33. I probably got one of the worst ones yet again!


 I'm not sure if you can tell much about your box from the weight it shows.  Mine has said one weight and been the exact same box as someone else's (with a very different weight).  It's probably one of the lighter ones, but maybe that means you got an eyeliner or something nice like that!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

GUYS! I figured it out. Ok, so you know how I said that the WEI mud mask looked like the keurig cups?

Well it reminded me of something else and I kept getting uncomfortable when I looked at it, so I figured it out!

You know when you go to the dentist and they use the toothpaste in the little plastic container??

THAT is what the WEI mud mask container looks like..

Also, I just checked and it's not listed on the website. They better add it...

Edited to add: but they have THIS in the store? $68 for SIX face treatments? That is ABSURD. WHO would buy that?


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO fustrated! Ive had my tracking number for 3-4 days and no info has been updated on either account!


I did not update till today and received my box today


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto! It's really about the use you can get, which far exceeds box value. So long as I like my contents and will wear/use the items, I'm not partial to full sized items. I suppose there's always a "dream" box with super fab coveted items most of us want every month, but there's a lot of gems to be found. If my box is a lower value, but I use everything, I still make out better than the porcelain doll with a big full sized bronzer! Just my two cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 I can see that. I got the beauty blender last month, the bronzer in june and they eyeko in may. I have loved all of those boxes. The stila bronzer was really nice for my skintone and held my foundation in. And the beauty blender was great for the bronzer! But the eyeko was not very good for me and my intro box in april was terrible. I may have lucked out the last few months, but I dont think its fair that not everyone got lucky with their boxes as I have.

I think it would have been much better if there was some consistency with the items. I wouldnt have been happy if I got a little sample and someone else got a full sized item. Take the bronzer, Stila makes one step primers in illuminate, bronze and correct. it would be nice if everone got one of the 3 but thats not always possible. But if some people were getting 30+$ products in their box, everyone else SHOULD have a similar value.


----------



## manuri (Aug 8, 2012)

I had my tracking number since the 6th but still no updates.. No weight, no dates... I'm afraid it's a repeat of last month where I ended up calling them and had a replacement sent. Well, it's still only been two days.. I hope it updates with shipping information tomorrow or else I'll have to call BB again this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GUYS! I figured it out. Ok, so you know how I said that the WEI mud mask looked like the keurig cups?
> 
> ...


 WOW I would totally cut those treatments into small pieces to make it last... wayy too much for 6 uses


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: but they have THIS in the store? $68 for SIX face treatments? That is ABSURD. WHO would buy that?


Mmm... They have fermented black soy in them. Yum! Lol....


----------



## tina88 (Aug 8, 2012)

so i got my box today earlier than usual mine weighed 0.6740 and i got the box with the cleanser, q-tip makeup remover, razor  and the self tanning which is kinda problem since im already tan...??? umm thanks birchbox i think. other than that i dont mind trying the other stuff but really a self tanner when im already tan as it is!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmmmmm the july box part of the shop was empty for me... http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box anyone else?


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmmm the july box part of the shop was empty for me... http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box anyone else?


 They're probably working on the website. That happened to the "New Products" section the other day.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 8, 2012)

After going through the list, it seems I could get any one of 16 of the boxes this month. That leaves plenty of options. I've never been disappointed with a box yet. Cannot wait until it gets here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashereebee (Aug 8, 2012)

oops.


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After going through the list, it seems I could get any one of 16 of the boxes this month. That leaves plenty of options. I've never been disappointed with a box yet. Cannot wait until it gets here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! 16 possible.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After going through the list, it seems I could get any one of 16 of the boxes this month. That leaves plenty of options. I've never been disappointed with a box yet. Cannot wait until it gets here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is a fabulous attitude, my dear!


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine's been in NY since the 4th =/ I am too curious now lol


----------



## TeamB13 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure if someone already posted this... http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august2012-box Neither of my boxes have updated since the 4th ahhhhhh I just want to know lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had my tracking number since the 6th but still no updates.. No weight, no dates... I'm afraid it's a repeat of last month where I ended up calling them and had a replacement sent. Well, it's still only been two days.. I hope it updates with shipping information tomorrow or else I'll have to call BB again this month


 Same here =/ I think it is because they haven't actually sent out the box yet...


----------



## diana16 (Aug 8, 2012)

this is my first box so im just excited to finally be part of bb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're probably working on the website. That happened to the "New Products" section the other day.


 I know! It makes me excited to see that the items will be posted soon!


----------



## starfighter82 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am still waiting for my box to ship. I logged into my account, and there is still no shipping information. I know they have until the 10th, so I am not worried that I won't receive a box, but I get so impatient. Usually, I am in the first wave of boxes that are shipped. I just hope they don't end up sending me those eye rock liners. I have been a member since March and I have been able to avoid them. I hope to keep up with my lucky streak. On a positive note, if I do get those hideous things I will never have to worry about receiving them ever again.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 8, 2012)

My box has shipped, but the tracking isn't working. It usually doesn't take too long to get here, so I'm hoping to get it by Friday. The only box I don't want to get is the one with the tanning wipes, but I've already paid my dues and got them in the June box, so I'm happy that one is out of the mix! Hoping for the razor (those things are crazy expensive and I can always use 'em) and the DDF brightening cleanser.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 8, 2012)

No shipping notice for me 



  Went through Zadi's list and determined there are 21 boxes I could get and 10 I should not.

Excited to see what I do get!


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TeamB13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure if someone already posted this... http://www.birchbox.com/shop/august2012-box Neither of my boxes have updated since the 4th ahhhhhh I just want to know lol.


 If it's been posted, I haven't seen it yet. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So far no feedback button on anything, they are really being secretive this month, aren't they?

I guess it's not the most exciting month they've had, but the samples are always a ton more fun when they are in front of u then when you see a picture of it. So, I'm trying to be optimistic lol....

I only buy venus razors and refills so it'll be cool trying out another brand to compare..


----------



## chrissymarie (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone have the link or know where I can see the box list/descriptions for the august box?


----------



## lovepink (Aug 8, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127854/spoilers-the-august-birchboxes

It is just pictures no descriptions yet.  If you go back in this thread there are clarifications for some of the items that are smaller to see.



> Originally Posted by *chrissymarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have the link or know where I can see the box list/descriptions for the august box?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have not received a shipping number. Is this normal?


At least half the time I have gotten no shipping notice ever, but my boxes always showed up at some point or another! So... yes, I'd say it's normal. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GUYS! I figured it out. Ok, so you know how I said that the WEI mud mask looked like the keurig cups?
> 
> ...


 Haha that's funny! I thought it looked like the Tarte liner that comes in a little pot.


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NoahsMommy52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just don't want any tanning stuff.  I am pasty pale and fake tanning just makes me look orange.  So, I'm probably going to get it.


 Remember how I made this statement?  Guess what I got in my box?  You guessed it, the tanning stuff.  I will be canceling after they put my products up so I can rate them and then I will use my BB points and cancel.  I just haven't been happy with most of my boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 9, 2012)

For BB old timers:

I am going on my 10th month with Birchbox and it seems almost ALL the products in the last two boxes are repeats. Is it always like this?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of course.  Almost half the boxes have repeats for me.  Most of the other ones don't look appealing in the pictures.  We'll see tomorrow when I (hopefully) get my box.  USPS in Norfolk has received the shipping info so hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

They've added a few items to the shop.  The little pink and white pot looks to be a whish product, body butter maybe?  highlight


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've added a few items to the shop.  The little pink and white pot looks to be a whish product, body butter maybe?  highlight


I saw that! That brand looks interesting. : )


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to get my box today, however, after checking the mail and it wasn't there, I checked the tracking number which said "Attempted delivery - notice left." I called my local post office (who usually can't get _anything_ right) and told them that I've been home all day and no one "attempted to deliver" ANYTHING and that there was no notice anywhere. The guy explained that someone scanned my birchbox and gave it to the wrong carrier, who was driving around with it in a completely different town all day. He said they would "*try* to re-deliver it tomorrow morning." I'm disappointed but *hopefully* it will be on my doorstep tomorrow! This isn't the first time they have completely fudged something up! Last week I was returning a pair of shoes, and I dropped the package off at the post office and they looked it over and then shipped it. Two days later it was back on my doorstep for no reason lol. I brought it back to them and all they said was "oops!" and sent it again


im lucky i live in a small town under 1000 people and we have a post office, i never wait in line, they know me personally, and know how to do their jobs &gt;p


----------



## Alycia (Aug 9, 2012)

I finally have a tracking number!!! no info other then that but its a start!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been reading this forum for awhile and I finally decided to join in! I got my box yesterday (the weight was .6770) and it was the box with the tanning wipes and the make-up remover things and the DDF cleanser. This is the first time I've been mildly disappointed in what I got (this is my 5th box). They have been great so far, and I've been pretty lucky. I got the blinc mascara in my last box, and because of all the weird ass shipping issues last month, I ended up with 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm cool with the razor, the q-tips I can get on board with (I always mess end up with eyeliner smudge or mascara on my eyelids), but clearly they really didn't pay attention to the profile when they put together these boxes. I am SUPER pale and freckly, so the tanning wipes freak me out, but I'll give it a try (optimism, right?). The cleanser I was excited about, until I read that it contains AHA, which increases your skin's sensitivity to the sun and increases your chances of getting a sunburn. It takes about 5 minutes in the sun for me to burn, and my skin is crazy sensitive, which I said in my profile. It just doesn't make sense to send a person who has pale sensitive skin a product that INCREASES sensitivity to the sun. I am legit scared to use it! But we can't always get a perfect box. I'm really hoping that next month they'll go all out and the boxes will be awesome since it's their 2 year anniversary!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has shipped, but the tracking isn't working. It usually doesn't take too long to get here, so I'm hoping to get it by Friday. The only box I don't want to get is the one with the tanning wipes, but I've already paid my dues and got them in the June box, so I'm happy that one is out of the mix! Hoping for the razor (those things are crazy expensive and I can always use 'em) and the DDF brightening cleanser.


 I'm not sure we're out of the water with getting the tanning wipes...looks like they're sending out the "natural" color, before they sent the ultimate or whatever it was called...and you know they've sent different colored nail polish and lipgloss of the same brand before and said it was a different sample!


----------



## yugigi (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm so excited. i just checked the tracking number, the box was arrived in my post office 2 hours ago. I guess I should receive it very soon because I live in a small town; it doesn't take one more day to processed


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 9, 2012)

My tracking still hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 9, 2012)

Worst. Box. Ever.

Beauty fixation makeup remover

Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

self tanning towelettes

ddf brightening cleaner

juicy couture viva la juicy la fleur

schick hydro silk razor

First off, my q-tips are ruined because they were packaged poorly. 2 out of the 3 are already out of their plastic. Second, I'm like see through pale. Last thing I want are tanning wipes. I'll be sending them an email.


----------



## dotblankdot (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What_ are _the eye rocks things ?  Also, I appear to be getting the lightest of the boxes. Hmmm.....wonder which of those pictured is the lightest.
> 
> I've gotten the Miss Jessie's hair samples already, they are pretty heavy for plastic packaged samples. Lots of product in them.


 The eye rocks are eyeliner stickers.  They're really thick and pretty long (that's what she said) and basically worthless.  I was actually sort of excited about them because back when I got them in my Feb box, I was gearing up to go to the giant Ugly Disco party that we have here every year, and thought they'd be perfect, but they didn't adhere whatsoever, total waste.  I *did* end up going to the Disco wearing a set of my friend's lip tattoos, those ended up being more neat than I'd thought they'd be.

There are 14 possible boxes I could get.. so many repeats here!  I think the themed boxes are just bull, and they should really just call it what it is- a hand full of junk shoved in a box and mailed to us.  Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining and all that, you know?


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotblankdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the themed boxes are just bull, and they should really just call it what it is- a hand full of junk shoved in a box and mailed to us.  Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining and all that, you know?


 That's what this month felt like to me. 

If anyone wants the tanning wipes feel free to send me a message. They're worthless to me &amp; no one I know will use them.


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotblankdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The eye rocks are eyeliner stickers.  They're really thick and pretty long (that's what she said) and basically worthless.  I was actually sort of excited about them because back when I got them in my Feb box, I was gearing up to go to the giant Ugly Disco party that we have here every year, and thought they'd be perfect, but they didn't adhere whatsoever, total waste.  I *did* end up going to the Disco wearing a set of my friend's lip tattoos, those ended up being more neat than I'd thought they'd be.
> ...


 
OK, this might be a stupid question, but you're like the 3rd or 4th person in this thread who's commented that you have narrowed down your boxes. How do you do that? Because you can rule out a box that contains a sample you've received before?


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here =/ I think it is because they haven't actually sent out the box yet...


Mine supposedly shipped, but the site hasn't been updated and I have checked ALL week. I'm busy, and I don't have time to tinker around with them and call them! For me, school starts in a week. C'mon, Birchbox.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this might be a stupid question, but you're like the 3rd or 4th person in this thread who's commented that you have narrowed down your boxes. How do you do that? Because you can rule out a box that contains a sample you've received before?


Yep. BB doesn't (or says they don't) repeat items (other than colors of nail polish, etc) so if someone has gotten something already, they shouldn't receive it in their next box.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

Now that I've gotten my box, I wish there was a way to prove I have it so that I could start leaving feedback. Like some sort of "list four items you have" and then they can say "ok she's got it!" and let me leave feedback!

I'm so impatient!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 9, 2012)

Bahh!  I got two of the same boxes today!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What's in them, however, is lots so that'll be nice for my points on both accounts!

I got the...

Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner,

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur,

stila stay all day beauty balm, foundation &amp; concealer card,

WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads and

WEI Golden Root purifying mud mask


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, aand they were both supposed to come on the 13th.  It's only the 9th!  I'm starting to think nothing really means anything, but no complaints!


----------



## dotblankdot (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this might be a stupid question, but you're like the 3rd or 4th person in this thread who's commented that you have narrowed down your boxes. How do you do that? Because you can rule out a box that contains a sample you've received before?


 Exactly that.  I've received the Yu-be, Stainiac, Eye rocks, Show Stoppers (tape? come on.), and Twistband before, and also the jouer gloss, but that was in Birchbox Pink and this looks to be a different color, so who knows what'll happen there.


----------



## yugigi (Aug 9, 2012)

I've just got my box, but my box items don't match what I should get.

What I should have got was number 7, which I hate coz I'm Asian and I don't do tan. 
Beauty Fixation makeup remover 3 applicators
Comodynes: Hydra Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer glow
Comdynes: Self-Tanning Towelettes
DDF: Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture viva la juicy la fleur
Razor

 
But instead of two Comdynes tanning things, I got 2 Caldrea Hand Soups and one 24 applicator box of beauty fixation pre-tweeze treatment. I'm glad they made a mistake coz I know I tweeze my hair and use the hand soups. I don't understand why they will give me self-tanning coz my profile says my skin coloring is medium


----------



## arendish (Aug 9, 2012)

I got my box today. The one with the:

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Q-Tips

Cosmodynes moisturizing summer glow

Cosmodybes self tanning towelettes

DDF brightening cleaner

Juicy Couture viva la juicy la fleur

Schick Hydrosilk razor

At least I'll be getting 60 review points for the box, that's not that bad. I like Juicy Couture perfume, so I'm happy with that. I actually like it. And a razor is always okay since they're so expensive. The only no-gos are the face products. I have eczema and seriously sensitive skin. If I use a product that my face doesn't like I'm breaking out, bright red and peeling for a week. So, the face tanning stuff is for sure out and I might give the DDF one shot, but I'll probably just trade it. I've actually gotten great results from the Simply line from drug stores and Philosophy's Take a Deep Breath moisturizer, which is awesome and what I'll be sticking with for awhile. I definitely prefer getting makeup and haircare.
My other box hasn't updated yet, though. I take that as a good sign as I haven't seen anything I absolutely want in any of the boxes so far. I hope I get the mascara or eyeliner. I think I just have really bad luck with my first box.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 9, 2012)

which box numbers have already been sent out?   my tracking hasnt updated yet so i want to see which boxes to rule out.  

sorry for all of you that got the tanning wipes that cant use them!  im so glad i didnt get them.  i have light skin and its very sensitive.  sounds like a nightmare to me


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 9, 2012)

Am I the only ultra pale person who loves self tanner?  I typically embrace my alabaster but once in a while I don't mind having some color--I don't go orange if I use a decent product and apply carefully.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine supposedly shipped, but the site hasn't been updated and I have checked ALL week. I'm busy, and I don't have time to tinker around with them and call them! For me, school starts in a week. C'mon, Birchbox.


 I think that just because you have tracking info on the site, it doesn't mean your box has shipped.  I figured they were doing it this way and not sending out e-mails anymore, but they are.  My friend had a tracking number since Monday and got her shipping e-mail this morning.  Another friend was told her box will ship on the 16th (first box) so we still have a week of shipping to go.


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning everyone. I will seriously scream if I get a bronzing/tanning product again. I've gotten the wipes and the Stila bronzer before and I hate those kind of products! I'm really pale and have no desire to look darker &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 9, 2012)

Based on my rudimentary research...boxes 2, 3, 7, 13, 17, and 18 have been received by someone.  My tracking has been available since Tuesday and I got an email from BB yesterday, but there is still no info on either box available.  I hate/love being able to see what others get before my box comes.  I just hope both boxes are different.  One is mine and one is my 16 year old's.  The girl hates all things makeup, so by default I get the makeup stuff (I also pay for both boxes, so...).


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which box numbers have already been sent out?   my tracking hasnt updated yet so i want to see which boxes to rule out.
> 
> sorry for all of you that got the tanning wipes that cant use them!  im so glad i didnt get them.  i have light skin and its very sensitive.  sounds like a nightmare to me


 From looking at the boxes on instagram, I believe boxes 2, 7, 17, 18, 13, 3, and 4 have been sent.  I think it's 4, there's no pic on Zadi's post, but what she got isn't listed anywhere else.  It had

Pixi

Miss Jessie's, whatever it is in the small pot

Viva la Juicy,

Yu Be

John Frieda full repair?  It's in a reddish bottle

And the razor


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dockmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on my rudimentary research...boxes 2, 3, 7, 13, 17, and 18 have been received by someone.  My tracking has been available since Tuesday and I got an email from BB yesterday, but there is still no info on either box available.  I hate/love being able to see what others get before my box comes.  I just hope both boxes are different.  One is mine and one is my 16 year old's.  The girl hates all things makeup, so by default I get the makeup stuff (I also pay for both boxes, so...).


 Thanks!


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking still hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine either! It's been a few days now, and I'm getting a little impatient! Last month it took a little bit though, then once it updated I got it within a couple of days.  Hopefully that's the case this month, too.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure we're out of the water with getting the tanning wipes...looks like they're sending out the "natural" color, before they sent the ultimate or whatever it was called...and you know they've sent different colored nail polish and lipgloss of the same brand before and said it was a different sample!


 Uughhhh, Birchbox! Watch me get them now. If I do, I will be sending them an irate email about this whole different samples that actually aren't different thing.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 9, 2012)

No shipping notification yet (or in my settings). But looking at the spoiler pics, I'm not excited anyway, this month seems to be the worst box I'll be receiving lol. Oh well.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope that since we have seen so many people get the box with the tanning samples in it, that means those of use who have yet to receive ours will get some good stuff.... I'm wondering if they are going by the profiles and everyone with light skin is getting the tanning stuff because we are pale?? That would really blow!


----------



## Linnake (Aug 9, 2012)

My 2nd sub finally has tracking but no other info.  I'm also in the camp of please lord, no tanning products!


----------



## yugigi (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that since we have seen so many people get the box with the tanning samples in it, that means those of use who have yet to receive ours will get some good stuff.... I'm wondering if they are going by the profiles and everyone with light skin is getting the tanning stuff because we are pale?? That would really blow!


 my profile says my skin color is medium, but somehow they think i need to get darker then medium, so they gave me self-tanning stuff.

but I'm glad they made mistake of my box, so I didn't get self-tanning moisture glow and towelettes.


----------



## lady41 (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww! Come on BB 24 to 48 hrs? My tracking hasn't updated and its been 3 days! I heart u BBbut I am a very impatient. Person!


----------



## starfighter82 (Aug 9, 2012)

I finally have a shipping number! It hasn't updated, but I am just happy to have one.


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

Usually I get a box shipping notification on the 9th, but I haven't gotten an email yet...I'm so impatient! &gt;_&lt;


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

My tracking says mine is an hour away, wonder if I will get it today or tomorrow. The est arv. isnt till the 13th but seems like everyone got theirs way before this month.


----------



## casey anne (Aug 9, 2012)

My box is "Out for Delivery."  Was supposed to receive it on the 13th.  My box weighs 0.6380... so I'm super excited!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 9, 2012)

This pertains to older posts by jackieblue and me: Jackieblue Quote: So I got a shipping notice. Not for MY box, but the box I gifted to a friend. "Welcome Box 18" has shipped.

Pleaasepleaseplease don't be a "punishment box."





When did you order the gift? because I ordered a gift sub for a friend late last month and she got Welcome Box 18 from July's box as her first box. It looks good from the description, and she really likes it.

Oops, I talked to her and it turns out it wasn't July box 18 but Welcome Box 18 (I guess they have different versions of the welcome box too), and it wasn't nearly as nice, but she loved it. It had the Jouer BB lippie and what sounds like a small Benetint, the glorified baggie, Harvey Prince eau Flirt, and something for the hair. No earbuds or Larabar. I think your gift recipient will like it too as long as she doesn't know what she might have gotten. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yugigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my profile says my skin color is medium, but somehow they think i need to get darker then medium, so they gave me self-tanning stuff.
> 
> but I'm glad they made mistake of my box, so I didn't get self-tanning moisture glow and towelettes.


 that's a positive way of looking at it. I just for once wish i could get a higher end box. I have never received a box that i am just ready to jump for joy over.


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *davesmsperfect* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Worst. Box. Ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 9, 2012)

> I finally have a shipping number! It hasn't updated, but I am just happy to have one.Â


 Me too! Woo hoo!


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *davesmsperfect* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what this month felt like to me.
> ...


 That goes for me too.  If anyone would like to trade the tanning wipes for something else let me know.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops, I talked to her and it turns out it wasn't July box 18 but Welcome Box 18 (I guess they have different versions of the welcome box too), and it wasn't nearly as nice, but she loved it. It had the Jouer BB lippie and what sounds like a small Benetint, the glorified baggie, Harvey Prince eau Flirt, and something for the hair. No earbuds or Larabar. I think your gift recipient will like it too as long as she doesn't know what she might have gotten. Ignorance is bliss!


 Oooh, that doesn't sound bad at all! I got a gift sub for my mother for her birthday and I've been very worried that the welcome box will just have random leftovers she won't be thrilled about. She is also getting "Welcome Box 18" and it will supposedly arrive tomorrow, although I'm a bit skeptical about that because it's still in NJ as of this morning and she's in TX.


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with all the pale people saying they don't want tanners. I got them in both my boxes the month before so if I get them again it won't be pretty. Last time I used them I turned orange and ended up trading the other two. In my opinion even if they are different shades they are still the same product, it's different than getting nail polish from Color Club more than once.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 9, 2012)

got box 3 today! pretty darn happy! 

oh and it was scheduled for delivery on Monday but i got it today! wohoo!

 my weight was .641 i think

Yu-be.1 oz ($1.45)

Miss Jessie's Strech Silkening Creme 2oz ($4.75 price per oz or $6.51 on amazon for same item)

Viva la Juicy, La Fleur .05oz ($1.40 price per oz)

razor $6

Pixi lip and line (Peony &amp; Pretty) full sized $18

total: 31.60-33.36 

really excited about this box!  (mostly because i didn't get the eye rocks or tanning wipes, lol. )

oh and i just tried the pixi and i really like it! nice color for my lips- pretty light pink. i thought it looked pretty dark but not bad at all! yeah!


----------



## dreile (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got box 3 today! pretty darn happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with all the pale people saying they don't want tanners. I got them in both my boxes the month before so if I get them again it won't be pretty. Last time I used them I turned orange and ended up trading the other two. In my opinion even if they are different shades they are still the same product, it's different than getting nail polish from Color Club more than once.


 My whole thing with the tanners is sure they may work. (I dont know hypothetically speaking). But I simply do not want to be tan or tanner. I like being pale, I find it appealing. Im latina if I want to be tan I can walk outside for 5 mins and Ill be a few shades darker. I avoid that to keep my pale skin, haha.


----------



## ddave (Aug 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice today! I had pretty much forgotten about Birchbox since we haven't had any spoilers until a few days ago. If anyone from BB is reading this: GIVE MORE SPOILERS NEXT MONTH


----------



## xiehan (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My whole thing with the tanners is sure they may work. (I dont know hypothetically speaking). But I simply do not want to be tan or tanner. I like being pale, I find it appealing. Im latina if I want to be tan I can walk outside for 5 mins and Ill be a few shades darker. I avoid that to keep my pale skin, haha.


 Yeah, I think to me what's missing about the Birchbox experience in terms of customization is I feel like the profile should ask us a little bit about our preferences/beauty ideals, eg. "do you want to be tan?" or "do you prefer a natural or a dramatic make-up look?" I know that will make things more complex on their end and they won't be able to please everybody all the time, but they've definitely alienated some people with the self-tanning stuff. I think I recall at least 2 or 3 people on this thread saying they're going to cancel because they got the self-tanning items, so the way they're currently doing things isn't exactly working out for them either.

Maybe I'll apply for a job at Birchbox after all and really push for that idea.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 9, 2012)

> Oooh, that doesn't sound bad at all! I got a gift sub for my mother for her birthday and I've been very worried that the welcome box will just have random leftovers she won't be thrilled about. She is also getting "Welcome Box 18" and it will supposedly arrive tomorrow, although I'm a bit skeptical about that because it's still in NJ as of this morning and she's in TX.


 Looks like she'll be getting both boxes around the same time.

I wouldn't have minded it myself, because I'd like another BB lippie and I love the Harvey Prince. She was raving about the baggie to use for cosmetics at airports and I'm like "but it's a baggie!"

Life is nicer when you're easily pleased.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think to me what's missing about the Birchbox experience in terms of customization is I feel like the profile should ask us a little bit about our preferences/beauty ideals, eg. "do you want to be tan?" or "do you prefer a natural or a dramatic make-up look?" I know that will make things more complex on their end and they won't be able to please everybody all the time, but they've definitely alienated some people with the self-tanning stuff. I think I recall at least 2 or 3 people on this thread saying they're going to cancel because they got the self-tanning items, so the way they're currently doing things isn't exactly working out for them either.
> ...


 If I get tanning stuff in my box I wont cancel, but I agree it does alienate some of us. I think they do need to pay attention more to peoples profiles, I always read about young people getting anti aging or wrinkles, etc things along those lines and its like wow just read the profile please. You have one job, matching items to the box. Yes its work but you have a whole month to do it, it simply cant be that difficult. I get that people are going to be unhappy no matter what in some cases but I think a good chunk of the upset can be avoided.


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

I actually emailed birchbox because I've been so unhappy with my last 2 boxes and asked if I could retake my profile (thinking maybe I was asleep when I took it and THAT's what the problem is with my boxes) and they said they couldn't allow that, but they 'would pass on my concerns' about the bronzing/tanning items. ARGH! So frustrating!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 9, 2012)

> got box 3 today! pretty darn happy!
> 
> oh and it was scheduled for delivery on Monday but i got it today! wohoo!
> 
> ...


 Wow, that looks like the awesomeness! I'm .6350, please make it a double! Gotta chance since my first box hasn't updated yet.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 9, 2012)

my box is out for delivery... and I'm not even excited about it



. I have a bad bad feeling I got the box with the tanning wipes even though I'm a pale freckled redhead (the weight of my box was an exact match to someone else who got the tanning wipe box). Well, at least there will be 2 of each wipe that way both of my legs can look like crap instead of just one, LOL! After seeing the spoilers and just how I've felt about my boxes over the last few months, I think it's quittin' time.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got box 3 today! pretty darn happy!
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

I actually like getting anti-aging products and I'm 21. Lol

But, I understand your point. I dislike tanning/self-tanning products.

My sister got the tanning towelettes a couple months ago and passes them on to me. They have been collecting dust in my drawer ever since.

I'm going to find a girl at my dorm who likes to tan and give them to her. Haha


----------



## xiehan (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I get tanning stuff in my box I wont cancel, but I agree it does alienate some of us. I think they do need to pay attention more to peoples profiles, I always read about young people getting anti aging or wrinkles, etc things along those lines and its like wow just read the profile please. You have one job, matching items to the box. Yes its work but you have a whole month to do it, it simply cant be that difficult. I get that people are going to be unhappy no matter what in some cases but I think a good chunk of the upset can be avoided.


 I can't say this with absolute certainty, but I don't think there's humans reading those profiles. (If they are smart/efficient) there's a computer algorithm that runs and ranks the possible matches for each person based on their profile and the possible boxes, and then afterwards it assigns people to boxes based on availabilities and maximizing the number of people with boxes that were ranked highly for them. It's called a marriage or wedding algorithm. In Birchbox's case, I'm also guessing that they actually start with somewhere between 10 and 20 box variations and they always wind up with some outliers who just get screwed over by the algorithm no matter how many times they run it, and so that's why they add on some more boxes at the end with combinations of products that they hadn't planned to include initially. That explains why the boxes numbered 20 and up are usually a lot more rare.

So, to me it's not surprising that a good number of people strike out every month -- when ultimately it's a computer program that's making these decisions. But the algorithm can and should be tuned, and they should be experimenting more with adding different questions on the profile or weighting the questions differently to try to optimize everyone's results across the board. I mean, I'm sure there's at least one person whose sole job is to do that, but I still feel like they could be doing more.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't say this with absolute certainty, but I don't think there's humans reading those profiles. (If they are smart/efficient) there's a computer algorithm that runs and ranks the possible matches for each person based on their profile and the possible boxes, and then afterwards it assigns people to boxes based on availabilities and maximizing the number of people with boxes that were ranked highly for them. It's called a marriage or wedding algorithm. In Birchbox's case, I'm also guessing that they actually start with somewhere between 10 and 20 box variations and they always wind up with some outliers who just get screwed over by the algorithm no matter how many times they run it, and so that's why they add on some more boxes at the end with combinations of products that they hadn't planned to include initially. That explains why the boxes numbered 20 and up are usually a lot more rare.
> ...


 I agree, I assumed it was a computer algorithm. But like you said it needs some tweaking. If everyone with profile x gets box 2 for instance checking to read the profile against what goes in the box isnt that hard. Profile x should all be very similar, so chances are none of them would have say the aging thing. So a quick glance at the products seeing a product that doesnt make sense should be a dead give away. And I wonder if they even go to that quick step before just shipping them.


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

If it IS a computer algorithm, then why in the world aren't we ever allowed to retake our profile to try and improve it?! I seriously think having the option after you receive your last month's box, if you're displeased, to retake it to try for a better box next month would help. :-( But maybe I'm niave...


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MidnightPrayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it IS a computer algorithm, then why in the world aren't we ever allowed to retake our profile to try and improve it?! I seriously think having the option after you receive your last month's box, if you're displeased, to retake it to try for a better box next month would help. :-( But maybe I'm niave...


 You can change it.  Under "My account," press "edit profile."  I've been changing my splurge item almost every month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

You can retake your profile as many times as you want. Go to act settings, and edit profile


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have that option and when I emailed them about it they said something to the effect of it wasn't allowed. Maybe my account is messed up


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MidnightPrayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have that option and when I emailed them about it they said something to the effect of it wasn't allowed. Maybe my account is messed up


 Are you sure you are looking in the right spot? In the upper right corner when you first sign in it says your name. If you click on that a pop down shows up with act settings, purchase history, etc. Click act settings. Itll say my act in big letters. Under womans subscriptions, it will say active. And have edit profile, update your billing info, etc. Thats not there?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 9, 2012)

> I have a bad bad feeling I got the box with the tanning wipes even though I'm a pale freckled redhead (the weight of my box was an exact match to someone else who got the tanning wipe box).


 I'm pretty sure I got the crappiest box so far.

12 has the DDF Brightening Cleanser and that's the high point. 2 packets of Clean Well hand Sanitizing Wipes- are you kidding? Viva La Juicy La Fleur- too much like the original that I dislike. Thebalm Staniac-I have enough of this. and the razor.
I have the same coloring but I would have preferred the tanning swipes. Last month was great, I guess I was due for the screwgie. Still hopeful for my original sub.


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Aug 9, 2012)

Nope, not there :-( I'll send them an email again, last time they were really prompt to respond.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 9, 2012)

My shipping hasent updated in 5 days...?????

BUT I got my shipping for MG today...10 minutes ago and it is already updated....

Why is this so BB??

I dont get it.

ps....TANNING WIPES will be up for trade if I get them.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping hasent updated in 5 days...?????
> 
> ...


 Boooo--I haven't gotten myglam shipping notice yet!!  Mine BB one hasn't updated since I first checked (which was Monday) but I called to ask and the girl I spoke to assures me that my box shipped out Monday and just hasn't updated the info and that I very well could end up getting it in the mail before it updates.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 9, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, if you had to guess.... How many Birchbox subscribers do you think there are?


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boooo--I haven't gotten myglam shipping notice yet!!  Mine BB one hasn't updated since I first checked (which was Monday) but I called to ask and the girl I spoke to assures me that my box shipped out Monday and just hasn't updated the info and that I very well could end up getting it in the mail before it updates.


 I prefer that sometimes, less wait by the mailboxes. hehe

Once the boxes leave Birchbox, honestly, it's up to the shipping companies like UPS and USPS to update them. The cheaper services probably don't update as frequent as we like.. for me, I'm fine provided they are moving along. 

Don't worry about the Myglam one, I'm usually one of the last girls to receive it. In other months, other MUTers updated way before I got mine at the end of the day. I'm by the computer today, so I'm just more active.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I prefer that sometimes, less wait by the mailboxes. hehe
> 
> ...


 Thx


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just out of curiosity, if you had to guess.... How many Birchbox subscribers do you think there are?


 A month or 2 ago I read an article that said BB is a 50 person operation with 100,000 subscribers.  I'm sure that number has gone up since then.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thx


 You're welcome! It'll come, I kinda hope that Zadi's observation comes true, the better boxes will come in the mail now that the one tanner box has been shipped. My birchbox shipping hasn't updated at all yet. *crosses* I also got the Commodores in June too, but am somewhat worried still.


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 9, 2012)

my shipping hasn't updated either can't wait to see what I got, usually mine gets here on the 13 well just have to wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

Ahh! I'm already getting box envy (mostly because I really want the Pixi lip product now that I have seen it) However, I have already gotten the Yu-be cream and a lot of the good boxes have that. I just want a good box this time! I noticed on my profile that my hair type says thick, but I added curly because for some reason, my hair has became curly over the past year. I really want Miss jessie's, but I doubt they'll send that to me since I didn't change my profile in time. It doesn't matter though, because shipping *won't update. *





Rant = ended


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 9, 2012)

I was just curious doesn't the shu-um hair thing come with two packets as seen and said in their video i seen some people just getting one packet???? just wondering


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 9, 2012)

> A month or 2 ago I read an article that said BB is a 50 person operation with 100,000 subscribers.Â  I'm sure that number has gone up since then.


 That puts it into perspective. When you think about it, it's a tiny company, and a lot of subscribers, 2000:1. In an ideal world, they'd customize packages specifically for us, but it's really a crap shoot. Human or computer , I don't see how they would be able to individually put together each and every box. I'd gladly pay more if it was a sample box specifically made for me, but for ten bucks, for what it is, I'll be pretty happy with what I get. Also, for those of you who knew the weight of your box: was that info on your Birchbox acct or from the ups website. My tracking info got put up today, but they used UPS MI,which I hate bc they're so slow with updating. StyleMint used them as well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

Main account has had a tracking # since Monday (no updates and no box as of yet), and the second account just received a tracking number today with no updates yet.

Questions: I have seen that people are receiving emails? I thought since they were adding tracking info to our account, they weren't sending emails? So are they pre-printing the shipping labels, adding the tracking to our accounts, and then sending an email when the box actually ships days later? What do the emails say that they are sending?


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just curious doesn't the shu-um hair thing come with two packets as seen and said in their video i seen some people just getting one packet???? just wondering


I haven't seen anybody get two packets, so I'd say one.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 9, 2012)

I like quite a few of the boxes this month. If I get a box without Commodynes (already got, I like being pale), the stick-on lashes, or the "fashion tape," I think I will be happy and at least have some things I would really like to try. Some of the lip, hair, and skincare stuff seem like I really would like them. I did get the 3 free samples from Miss Jessie's, but I would still be ok with more from them.

I feel meh about the razor and wish they had planned better for this theme and put in some nice makeup brushes and use ideas or eyebrow tools and tutorials or smokey eye kits or something "beauty educational" like that. I never got a Beauty Blender and even that would have been cool to try. Beauty school needs beauty tools, right?

It does seem like they did a good job making the boxes more even this month.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Main account has had a tracking # since Monday (no updates and no box as of yet), and the second account just received a tracking number today with no updates yet.
> 
> Questions: I have seen that people are receiving emails? I thought since they were adding tracking info to our account, they weren't sending emails? So are they pre-printing the shipping labels, adding the tracking to our accounts, and then sending an email when the box actually ships days later? What do the emails say that they are sending?


 I believe yes, that's exactly what they're doing.  A couple girls at work got e-mails today, and we've all had tracking #'s since Monday.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh! I'm already getting box envy (mostly because I really want the Pixi lip product now that I have seen it) However, I have already gotten the Yu-be cream and a lot of the good boxes have that. I just want a good box this time! I noticed on my profile that my hair type says thick, but I added curly because for some reason, my hair has became curly over the past year. I really want Miss jessie's, but I doubt they'll send that to me since I didn't change my profile in time. It doesn't matter though, because shipping *won't update. *
> 
> ...


 Did you start dying your hair?  Sometimes it's hormonal, change in body chemistry also.  When I started dying my hair it went from stick straight to curly, some sort of a reaction I guess.



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like quite a few of the boxes this month. If I get a box without Commodynes (already got, I like being pale), the stick-on lashes, or the "fashion tape," I think I will be happy and at least have some things I would really like to try. Some of the lip, hair, and skincare stuff seem like I really would like them. I did get the 3 free samples from Miss Jessie's, but I would still be ok with more from them.
> 
> ...


 They're putting in a little beauty how to pamphlet or something like that to go with the "theme".


----------



## sky595 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey everyone...

Just received my first box in the mail! It was scheduled for the 13th, but arrived today quite a bit early (in Florida). My tracking did not update until about an hour ago, saying it was processed and out for delivery. Our mailman usually delivers around 10am, so clearly the tracking isn't always 100% accurate. Just keep checking your tracking! The UPS MI site did not update at all except to say it was processed in Edgewood, NY. I put the tracking number into USPS's website and that is where I saw the action that was worthwhile to me!

Anyway, my box weighed .6460 and here is what I received...

Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme
Pixi Beauty Lip and Line
Yu_be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Schick Razor
Viva la Juicy La Fleur 

So....it looks like this is Box #3


I was worried about the tanning wipes too, so if you have a similar weight/ship date, maybe you don't have to be now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited because my spoiler messed up!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 9, 2012)

> I was just curious doesn't the shu-um hair thing come with two packets as seen and said in their video i seen some people just getting one packet???? just wondering:icon_roll


 I noticed that too. LAME.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm kinda glad they're updating within our Birchbox.com account settings instead of the emails. I do like the emails too, and my spam filter is off.

Guessing the new system also takes into consideration for those who have spam filters, and these tracking emails are sent to spam box instead. That way they don't have to remind you to add their email to your address box.


----------



## Val Erler (Aug 9, 2012)

i just ordered a free razor sample from sams club not two minutes ago. lol


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone...
> 
> ...


 oh i really hope so.. my weight and eta ate .6750 and eta is 8-10.   Ive notices that the heavier boxes seem to have the jessie's stretch cream or DDF, so i i think i have a small chance of it going either way now that i see your weight is semi close.


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you start dying your hair?  Sometimes it's hormonal, change in body chemistry also.  When I started dying my hair it went from stick straight to curly, some sort of a reaction I guess.
> 
> They're putting in a little beauty how to pamphlet or something like that to go with the "theme".


I've never dyed my hair, so I think it's just hormonal.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone...
> 
> ...


 I would like that box!! Just about any of them with out Tanning Wipes, Tape or funny eye things would be ok. Wish they would update the tracking because I cant even see what mine weighs. It will probably get to me before the tracking updates...LOL

Im on the West Coast.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 9, 2012)

> I agree with all the pale people saying they don't want tanners. I got them in both my boxes the month before so if I get them again it won't be pretty. Last time I used them I turned orange and ended up trading the other two. In my opinion even if they are different shades they are still the same product, it's different than getting nail polish from Color Club more than once.


 Actually, I see getting nail polish from Color Club (or Zoya) more than once the same way. Different color, but the same product.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

Have the ladies who received their boxes been able to give feedback?


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have the ladies who received their boxes been able to give feedback?


Way to early, they won't update your box on your account yet for a couple more days..


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Way to early, they won't update your box on your account yet for a couple more days..


I was just wondering since they shipped them much earlier. I know they update the site on the 10th, but I was sure if it's different now...


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Main account has had a tracking # since Monday (no updates and no box as of yet), and the second account just received a tracking number today with no updates yet.
> 
> Questions: I have seen that people are receiving emails? I thought since they were adding tracking info to our account, they weren't sending emails? So are they pre-printing the shipping labels, adding the tracking to our accounts, and then sending an email when the box actually ships days later? What do the emails say that they are sending?


 I'm in the same situation as you.  I haven't received any updates at all, yet did get an email yesterday saying my first box shipped. The tracking info was also in my account on monday as well. For my 2nd account, I've got nothing and it's still showing the July box.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 9, 2012)

I think that they should either get the tracking numbers to work properly or completely eliminate them altogether. This is a subscription service after all and we don't get tracking numbers on magazines!  It's super annoying that in this day and age (I sound like my mother now!) that they can't get a system that seems to work perfectly for other companies to work for them.


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just curious doesn't the shu-um hair thing come with two packets as seen and said in their video i seen some people just getting one packet???? just wondering:icon_roll
> I noticed that too. LAME. The one we've seen so far is the cleansing oil shampoo, not the one they showed in the video. There are 2 boxes that will get the Shu Uemura with the 2 packet set. : )


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that they should either get the tracking numbers to work properly or completely eliminate them altogether. This is a subscription service after all and we don't get tracking numbers on magazines!  It's super annoying that in this day and age (I sound like my mother now!) that they can't get a system that seems to work perfectly for other companies to work for them.


 Isn't it up to UPS and the USPS to update the info. though? I mean once BB sends the package out the door they can't really do anything.

I suppose it has to do with they type of shipping service they use though. What do I know though. Lol  : )


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it up to UPS and the USPS to update the info. though? I mean once BB sends the package out the door they can't really do anything.
> 
> I suppose it has to do with they type of shipping service they use though. What do I know though. Lol  : )


 That would be all good...but I'm suspecting that the labels were printed days before some of the boxes were shipped...and that's not cool if it is so :/


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with all the pale people saying they don't want tanners. I got them in both my boxes the month before so if I get them again it won't be pretty. Last time I used them I turned orange and ended up trading the other two. In my opinion even if they are different shades they are still the same product, it's different than getting nail polish from Color Club more than once.


 I have olive skin and even I don't want the tanning wipes. I can't imagine how paler people must feel!



> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have the ladies who received their boxes been able to give feedback?


 Nope! Got mine yesterday. I wish that when deliver confirmation happened, it'd ping back to bb and update our profiles!!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

Fifteen more minutes until I can leave work and I know my BB is waiting for me because I've ran my tracking number through the USPS instead of the UPS website and it said it went out for delivery this morning! I'm so excited, yet strangely terrified that I'm going to open my box and find a bunch of bronze tanning packets! Ahhh!!!!! Really hoping for the Miss Jessies and the Pixi lipstick!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it up to UPS and the USPS to update the info. though? I mean once BB sends the package out the door they can't really do anything.
> 
> I suppose it has to do with they type of shipping service they use though. What do I know though. Lol  : )


 Yes, it has nothing to do with Birchbox.  The USPS site rarely works for me, not just with BB but with anything.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it up to UPS and the USPS to update the info. though? I mean once BB sends the package out the door they can't really do anything.
> 
> I suppose it has to do with they type of shipping service they use though. What do I know though. Lol  : )


 I'm sure it is UPS/USPS to a certain extent but I mean, I work in customer service (and I run a small business part time) if these were my products and they were sent out in this manner I would raise hell! I guess 100,000 shipments is small beans though and if they are complaining and asking questions it doesn't matter?


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 9, 2012)

> That would be all good...but I'm suspecting that the labels were printed days before some of the boxes were shipped...and that's not cool if it is so :/


 I think you're right. Last month my tracking number was inactive for 4 days. I was told by Birchbox that it just had not been updated, but in fact, the box wasn't even shipped. This month seems to be the same. I've had my tracking number for 3 days, but there's nothing to track. I just want my box!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That would be all good...but I'm suspecting that the labels were printed days before some of the boxes were shipped...and that's not cool if it is so :/

 


> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're right. Last month my tracking number was inactive for 4 days. I was told by Birchbox that it just had not been updated, but in fact, the box wasn't even shipped. This month seems to be the same. I've had my tracking number for 3 days, but there's nothing to track.
> I just want my box!


 Exactly. And on that note, I just received a shipping email for my BFF's gift subscription (welcome box 018). The tracking is returning this: 

First-Class MailÂ®
Electronic Shipping Info Received August 09, 2012


Which is a lot more than the tracking on both my accounts is giving me. I don't usually complain, but I think something is fishy here lol


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine has been in NY since the fourth, and I was supposedly supposed to get it by tomorrow. I'm on the west coast so definitely not happening =(


----------



## xiehan (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly. And on that note, I just received a shipping email for my BFF's gift subscription (welcome box 018). The tracking is returning this:
> ...


 The gift subscription welcome boxes are sent via a different system (either first-class mail or priority mail), so that isn't unusual.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has been in NY since the fourth, and I was supposedly supposed to get it by tomorrow. I'm on the west coast so definitely not happening =(


 Could be near just not updated yet....wishful thinking!


----------



## kkartichoke (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in LA and my box was in NY since the 4th until I checked earlier today - it says it's been received by the destination facility, so maybe yours just hasn't been updated yet? Who knows!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The gift subscription welcome boxes are sent via a different system (either first-class mail or priority mail), so that isn't unusual.


 I find it unusual that I have an email for that but not for my other two accounts that have tracking lol...ugh!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm really hoping that my box will just show up even if the tracking number doesn't update itself (which seems to have proved itself useles). I'm nervous though because of the screwup last month, which was my first box. My husband took tomorrow off so it'll probably show up then lol


----------



## Smileygabby (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever received a spoiled sample? I think the mascara I received is bad- all clumpy and stuck to the brush. How does Birchbox handle these type of things or do they not even care?


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smileygabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever received a spoiled sample? I think the mascara I received is bad- all clumpy and stuck to the brush. How does Birchbox handle these type of things or do they not even care?


 I think they would, best to take some screenshots if you can and they may be more likely to replace it!


----------



## Smileygabby (Aug 9, 2012)

I sent them some pictures of the mascara, so hopefully they'll respond!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been able to see my tracking #s on both of my accounts since Monday. However, only one has updated and its in my state. The other one has not updated at all. Strange. I wish I could at least know for sure that they arent the same box, but I dont even know the weight of the second one. Boo!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

Random question: I know you can buy a Gift Sub with your points. So if you have two accounts, can you save 300 points on each and gift your other account a 3 month sub?


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

How do you enter a picture as a spoiler?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you enter a picture as a spoiler?


 Open the spoiler box and paste the pic in it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you enter a picture as a spoiler?

 


> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Open the spoiler box and paste the pic in it.


 Or insert the image into your post, then click and drag your mouse over it to highlight it in grey, then click the black bubble button over near the smiley face button, and it'll put it in a spoiler for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Or insert the image into your post, then click and drag your mouse over it to highlight it in grey, then click the black bubble button over near the smiley face button, and it'll put it in a spoiler for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, that actually would've helped me yesterday lol.  And about your question re the gift sub, I think, but am not sure, that you can't give someone a gift sub who's already a subscriber.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

Yippeeeeeeeeee!!! I got exactly the box I wanted!! No fake tan baby wipes for this girl!

And the cherry on top: I also received TWO free Ada peach bronzers and a Manna Kadar Sheer Glo sample with a 20% off coupon for their store!

I'm one happy lady right now


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, that actually would've helped me yesterday lol.  And about your question re the gift sub, I think, but am not sure, that you can't give someone a gift sub who's already a subscriber.  I could be wrong though.


 Welcome! And that's what I was wondering...if you could receive a gift sub when you're a monthly subscriber...hmmmm


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice box! How did you get free bronzers? Jelly!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you enter a picture as a spoiler?


This is the way I do it..

Upload the pic

Right click and cut

Press the spoiler tab up top

Right click and paste 

Submit


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

44 new items in the shop!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome box!!!! I'm jealous! I love that peach bronzer. I got mine back in June and it hardly looks used though I use it everyday. The sample size lasts forever!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice box! How did you get free bronzers? Jelly!


 I emailed Ada asking for samples and they sent them out. Same with Manna Kadar. Suki does it too as well as Boscia and Jouer. A few others said yes and I'm waiting on their samples to show up, but I can't remember off the top of my head. Love free samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed Ada asking for samples and they sent them out. Same with Manna Kadar. Suki does it too as well as Boscia and Jouer. A few others said yes and I'm waiting on their samples to show up, but I can't remember off the top of my head. Love free samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've often thought of emailing companies and asking for some samples, but I never really knew how to go about it. But, seeing as it was successful on your part, I may try it now! Thank you!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Main account has had a tracking # since Monday (no updates and no box as of yet), and the second account just received a tracking number today with no updates yet.
> 
> Questions: I have seen that people are receiving emails? I thought since they were adding tracking info to our account, they weren't sending emails? So are they pre-printing the shipping labels, adding the tracking to our accounts, and then sending an email when the box actually ships days later? What do the emails say that they are sending?


 I got an email August 8th (yesterday) on my primary account and this is what it said -

Hi there,Your August Birchbox has shipped. With fall right around the corner, there's no better time to go back to beauty school. We've put together a collection of A+ samples that will help you graduate this season with honors.  

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations, and final delivery will be made by your local post office mail carrier. You can track its progress here: *#88888888888888888 *Pleasenote that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,

Birchbox

I don't know why some people are getting emails and some aren't . . . Also, when I track it, it's already well on it's way and has made many stops already, should be there anytime.  Strange.  Hope this helps!

edited because a second after I posted it I realized that one of the lines was a link and was live.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed Ada asking for samples and they sent them out. Same with Manna Kadar. Suki does it too as well as Boscia and Jouer. A few others said yes and I'm waiting on their samples to show up, but I can't remember off the top of my head. Love free samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It really must depend on the person who in customer service who reads your e-mail (much like Birchbox).  Myself and a few others got samples from Coola, and Melvita, when others were told no.  I e-mailed Suki and was told I could purchase samples for $1 each, but they don't just give them out.  I think everyone who's asked Jouer has got them, I got a couple from Super Goop too.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking says mine is an hour away, wonder if I will get it today or tomorrow. The est arv. isnt till the 13th but seems like everyone got theirs way before this month.


 Yeah, my tracking says mine was scanned into Atlanta at 9 pm last night . I'm only 3 hrs from Atlanta . So surely it's not going to take my box until the 13th to travel 3 hours.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 9, 2012)

Have any ladies on the west coast received their box yet??


----------



## xiehan (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really must depend on the person who in customer service who reads your e-mail (much like Birchbox).  Myself and a few others got samples from Coola, and Melvita, when others were told no.  I e-mailed Suki and was told I could purchase samples for $1 each, but they don't just give them out.  I think everyone who's asked Jouer has got them, I got a couple from Super Goop too.


 Could you guys who have done this before maybe start a thread on which companies responded, who in CS you talked to, and what you were sent? I think that would be a super helpful resource!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really must depend on the person who in customer service who reads your e-mail (much like Birchbox).  Myself and a few others got samples from Coola, and Melvita, when others were told no.  I e-mailed Suki and was told I could purchase samples for $1 each, but they don't just give them out.  I think everyone who's asked Jouer has got them, I got a couple from Super Goop too.


Hmmm...that's weird. I had no problem with Suki, they sent me seven free samples. Boscia I had to pay $2.50 for shipping and handling, but I'm getting 6 samples from them. I still haven't heard back from Jouer. dirt is another company that is sending me free body scrub.


----------



## kahless (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have any ladies on the west coast received their box yet??


 I haven't even received a shipping email - the tracking info on my account hasn't updated with anything yet.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have any ladies on the west coast received their box yet??


 Both my boxes have shipped with the first estimated to come on Monday, the 2nd is unknown


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have any ladies on the west coast received their box yet??


No but my tracking says its an hour away at a different post office. So I assume tomorrow Ill get it.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that's weird. I had no problem with Suki, they sent me seven free samples. Boscia I had to pay $2.50 for shipping and handling, but I'm getting 6 samples from them. I still haven't heard back from Jouer. dirt is another company that is sending me free body scrub.


 Yep, they sent me a long e-mail with all the kits on their site and how if I call them directly they'll set me up with samples for $1 each, minimum 10 so I skipped that one.  I'm waiting to hear from Boscia, dirt., ada, and someone else I contacted yesterday that I can't even remember lol.


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 9, 2012)

I think my box will come tomorrow, but I won't get it until a few days later since I'm at the beach!

Has anyone received their box with a shipping weight around .4720?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 9, 2012)

> I haven't even received a shipping email - the tracking info on my account hasn't updated with anything yet.


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 9, 2012)

Woohoo! My USPS tracking has shown no info all day. Just as I'm about to leave work, I decided to check it one more time...and to my surprise, my BB has been delivered! #bestnightever


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that's weird. I had no problem with Suki, they sent me seven free samples. Boscia I had to pay $2.50 for shipping and handling, but I'm getting 6 samples from them. I still haven't heard back from Jouer. dirt is another company that is sending me free body scrub.


 what email did you send to Boscia?? i can not find any contact email for them..


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 9, 2012)

These would be fun to get:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/beauty-fixation-tinted-lip-conditioner

I wonder if BB mixed it up and some of the boxes have these (and not makeup removing Qtips as people thought).


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, they sent me a long e-mail with all the kits on their site and how if I call them directly they'll set me up with samples for $1 each, minimum 10 so I skipped that one.  I'm waiting to hear from Boscia, dirt., ada, and someone else I contacted yesterday that I can't even remember lol.


 How did you contact dirt?  On Twitter or Facebook? I'd love to try a salt scrub, but I can't seem to find an email address for them. It might just be me being dumb though. 






ETA: I found an email address on Facebook! YAY. So just kidding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Aug 9, 2012)

Mailman just dropped off my box, come in, bust that baby open, and I HATE MY BOX.  Most months I can find at least one thing, but this month? ARGH! I'm trying really,really hard not to go off.lol.  My thirteenth month with BB, I've never had such a bad box.

I got the box with the DDF cleanser(sensitive skin, it'll likely cause problems), Viva La Juicy(whatever, perfume), the three pack of the q-tips with remover in them(again, sensitive skin, not taking chances). razor and the OMG EFFING TAN WIPES.

I'm keeping the razor.  I don't want the rest.
I'll be going to the trade thread with everything except one item which is listed in the spoiler bar above. UGH.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *imakraziebubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what email did you send to Boscia?? i can not find any contact email for them..


[email protected]

But they'll just send you an email saying to call them, this is the exact message they sent:

[SIZE=small]Hello from boscia,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Thank you for your interest in boscia. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]We are running a sampling program in which customer who are interested in trying boscia can try a few products. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Please see below for further details:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]5.Do you have sample sizes I could purchase first to make sure I like the products before committing to buying the full sizes?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]boscia offers sample sizes of several of our products that we are happy to have you try. To place an order for samples, please call boscia customer service at 1.888.635.8884. We offer samples free of charge, with a fee of $2.50 for shipping and handling (available in the U.S. only). Samples will be mailed via USPS first class mail, and take up to seven business days to arrive once mailed. Unfortunately, a tracking number for sample orders is not available. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]http://www.bosciaskincare.com/newsite/faq.php[/SIZE]


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 9, 2012)

Kind of...miffed with birchbox. I forgot to load a couple of bucks onto my Serve card and my card got rejected. Naturally, not mad at them for that.

But they didn't even notify me that there was any sort of billing issue? I should have paid MUCH closer attention, but it's happened once before - and they were nice enough to email me.

I updated my info and it took my money IMMEDIATELY. Like, within seconds it was out of my Serve account.

But no shipment notification or anything. I'm wondering if I'll get a box at all this month?


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


 What kinds of samples did you get from them ? Do you remember ? One-time usage things? I'd be cool with something I could use at least twice, to make sure I don't loathe it or it doesn't break me out.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What kinds of samples did you get from them ? Do you remember ? One-time usage things? I'd be cool with something I could use at least twice, to make sure I don't loathe it or it doesn't break me out.


Haven't gotten them yet, but I'll post a picture when I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of...miffed with birchbox. I forgot to load a couple of bucks onto my Serve card and my card got rejected. Naturally, not mad at them for that.
> 
> ...


 same thing happened to my aunt! she said she didn't have money in her account on the first, but as soon as she put some in, they took the money out but all i see on her birchbox account info right now is a message saying that she had a billing error, no tracking or anything. she's out of town on a cruise so i've been checking her account online, but i have no clue what's going on.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mailman just dropped off my box, come in, bust that baby open, and I HATE MY BOX.  Most months I can find at least one thing, but this month? ARGH! I'm trying really,really hard not to go off.lol.  My thirteenth month with BB, I've never had such a bad box.
> 
> ...


 I'm so sorry. That box is a nightmare.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Kind of...miffed with birchbox. I forgot to load a couple of bucks onto my Serve card and my card got rejected. Naturally, not mad at them for that. But they didn't even notify me that there was any sort of billing issue? I should have paid MUCH closer attention, but it's happened once before - and they were nice enough to email me. I updated my info and it took my money IMMEDIATELY. Like, within seconds it was out of my Serve account. But no shipment notification or anything. I'm wondering if I'll get a box at all this month?


 Since they were able to charge u I can pretty much guarantee u will get a box this month. However, I would expect it to ship sometime next week, earliest. mine shipped around the 18th one time, so be patient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tilliefairy (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG I want to scream! I got the worst box ever!!!! I have the box with the Tanning wipes and the q-tips. WTH Birchbox? Most months i find at least two thing i like but this month there is no redeeming item. What really miffs me is that the majority of the items in my box are tiny samples. I would email them but i doubt it would do any good. This box makes me so mad that for the first time I am thinking about canceling.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I want to scream! I got the worst box ever!!!! I have the box with the Tanning wipes and the q-tips. WTH Birchbox? Most months i find at least two thing i like but this month there is no redeeming item. What really miffs me is that the majority of the items in my box are tiny samples. I would email them but i doubt it would do any good. This box makes me so mad that for the first time I am thinking about canceling.


 weight of the box? =/ i totally don't want that. Birchbox better step it up.. haha


----------



## page5 (Aug 9, 2012)

Heads up on that DDF brightening cleanser. It contains salicylic acid. My daughter and sister have both had moderate to severe reactions to salicylic acid. Just wanted to mention it for those with sensitive skin.

ETA brightening (thanks Jackie)


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 9, 2012)

I actually would be pleased if I got the sensitive cleanser. Would much prefer it to the brightening and I like trying that sort of product. But yeah...those tanning wipes.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up on that DDF cleanser. It contains salicylic acid. My daughter and sister have both had moderate to severe reactions to salicylic acid. Just wanted to mention it for those with sensitive skin.


The brightening does, but I don't think the sensitive does. Still, that is good to know!! :/


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone...
> 
> ...


 My box is .635 with a projected delivery date of the 13th, but I think it may be here tomorrow. I would really like this box. I'm not very familiar with Miss Jessie's, but isn't it for curly hair? I don't have curly hair and I don't have that checked on my profile.


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anybody else find the Birchbox home page to be incredibly misleading? The make it appear as if Nars, Stila, Korres, Redken and Cargo are just things that are regular occurences, when in reality, I heard Nars was a one time thing and we are lucky if ONE of those products in the picture makes it in the box, let alone all the products in one box listed. What I can't figure out is why the samples are becoming more and more underwhelming, but BB is growing and expanding and making more money? They have more sponsors, and more money to recruit brands and samples. It must be all that profit.  Shame on you, Birchbox.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smileygabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever received a spoiled sample? I think the mascara I received is bad- all clumpy and stuck to the brush. How does Birchbox handle these type of things or do they not even care?


They usually either give you extra points or send you a new one... Is there an expo date?? What brand of mascara is it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoa...lots of unhappy people here..I still haven't received either of my 2 BB's and haven't a clue what's in them. I'd be okay with the tan wipes, because i use them on my legs and to even out where the Sun doesn't shine lol. I do like some of DDF's products and love skincare in general..but there are a lot of meh options. I don't think there's anything I'm really dying to get this month...hmm. I guess I'm underwhelmed this month, but we'll see when my boxes get here.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These would be fun to get:
> 
> ...


I'm shocked I didn't get those. They have almond oil and I'm allergic and birchbox is SO good at sending me products that I'm allergic to. heh. I emailed to ask if they could put a note in my profile and they were basically like "nope! sorry!"


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up on that DDF brightening cleanser. It contains salicylic acid. My daughter and sister have both had moderate to severe reactions to salicylic acid. Just wanted to mention it for those with sensitive skin.
> 
> ETA brightening (thanks Jackie)


Thanks for the heads up. That stuff eats my face like a samitch.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoa...lots of unhappy people here..I still haven't received either of my 2 BB's and haven't a clue what's in them. I'd be okay with the tan wipes, because i use them on my legs and to even out where the Sun doesn't shine lol. I do like some of DDF's products and love skincare in general..but there are a lot of meh options. I don't think there's anything I'm really dying to get this month...hmm. I guess I'm underwhelmed this month, but we'll see when my boxes get here.


 Same here, this month might seem underwhelming because there aren't many makeup items, and the razors and q-tips are kinda corny...but they have had some great stuff in the last few months (stila liners, bronzers, eyeco liners and fat sticks) I am grateful for some good/cool/usable items, but I don't expect every month to be awesome! (and I don't mean awesome for me, just for people in general)! Maybe they are gearing up for some amazing fall/winter products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of...miffed with birchbox. I forgot to load a couple of bucks onto my Serve card and my card got rejected. Naturally, not mad at them for that.
> 
> ...


 They'll send an email around the 10th-12th if it hasn't been updated with a cleared payment. Don't worry, they just send out a box late if you miss the boxes going out. They give you a deadline to fix it before you miss out for the month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, this month might seem underwhelming because there aren't many makeup items, and the razors and q-tips are kinda corny...but they have had some great stuff in the last few months (stila liners, bronzers, eyeco liners and fat sticks) I am grateful for some good/cool/usable items, but I don't expect every month to be awesome! (and I don't mean awesome for me, just for people in general)! Maybe they are gearing up for some amazing fall/winter products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice! I'm in the same boat! Besides, I think some of these items go with the "beauty school" theme...with the prep products and even the remover q-tips. Maybe we've been spoiled from all the full sized items being sent the last few months lol. I have to withhold judgement til I've got everything in my hands. I do look forward to the upcoming boxes!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, this month might seem underwhelming because there aren't many makeup items, and the razors and q-tips are kinda corny...but they have had some great stuff in the last few months (stila liners, bronzers, eyeco liners and fat sticks) I am grateful for some good/cool/usable items, but I don't expect every month to be awesome! (and I don't mean awesome for me, just for people in general)! Maybe they are gearing up for some amazing fall/winter products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know! NO good items in my opinion. I would be happy to get a pixi item, box 6 with the stila liner. As long as I dont get the cotton swabs and the tanning wipes, I will be less pissed. But overall, not a good month. After getting a beautyblender, stila bronzer and fat eye stick, I guess its time for a crappy box


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 9, 2012)

> Does anybody else find the Birchbox home page to be incredibly misleading? The make it appear as if Nars, Stila, Korres, Redken and Cargo are just things that are regular occurences, when in reality, I heard Nars was a one time thing and we are lucky if ONE of those products in the picture makes it in the box, let alone all the products in one box listed. What I can't figure out is why the samples are becoming more and more underwhelming, but BB is growing and expanding and making more money? They have more sponsors, and more money to recruit brands and samples. It must be all that profit.Â  Shame on you, Birchbox.


 Good observation, and I completely agree. What I find disappointing is that those brands were common in the earlier boxes ( I got 2 Nars products, both VERY deluxe samples) but now I see products that are sold in drugstores and Target.


----------



## Fluttershy (Aug 9, 2012)

Ugh...What did I do in a previous life that left me with such bad birchbox karma?!! LOL
I got those dreaded Comodynes self-tanning wipes too...and just like the other proud pale folks on this board mentioned, I don't want to be tan!!  I like being pale!!  Grrrr...I wish people wouldn't try to push this" tan is more beautiful type ideal" on me...I find it kind of offensive...what the heck is so wrong with being pale, can someone please explain that to me?  I don't need tanning wipes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, and the other items I got were just as craptastic: DDF Cleanser (I have HORRIBLE sensitive acne-prone skin and can only use my prescription acne cleansers and creams), Makeup Remover Q-tips which are already ruined, a razor (the only freaking thing I'm excited about), and the Viva La Juicy Le Fleur sample.  SO very underwhelming...and not a single freaking makeup item...c'mon...BB should know by now to make their customers satisfied they should at least aim for 1 measly makeup sample in the box...is that asking too much?  I would have loved the Pixi lip product!!  No fair!!!.  Oh, and the Comodynes are a repeat for me too.  I e-mailed BB to express my disapproval.  The only redeeming thing is that I'll get 60 BB points for taking those surveys...and I'll be up to $100 worth of BB points..woohoo!!
I do have a second BB account, so I'm hoping that box is better...I mean, it has to be right?  Cuz the box I got yesterday was obviously one of the worst ones.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 9, 2012)

> Kind of...miffed with birchbox. I forgot to load a couple of bucks onto my Serve card and my card got rejected. Naturally, not mad at them for that. But they didn't even notify me that there was any sort of billing issue? I should have paid MUCH closer attention, but it's happened once before - and they were nice enough to email me. I updated my info and it took my money IMMEDIATELY. Like, within seconds it was out of my Serve account. But no shipment notification or anything. I'm wondering if I'll get a box at all this month?


 As long as the account has funds by the 10th of the month, you will get your box.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the randomness of the boxes and not knowing which one you will receive.  Uniform boxes would be boring to me.  I think of Birchbox as the roller coaster of subscription boxes.  Some months you're elated, some months dejected (well, not really - I've enjoyed even my "crappy" boxes).  I do not look at the spoilers before hand though and only compare boxes after I've gotten mine.  The surprise element is half of the fun for me. 

I got box 13 this month and the only thing I'm not excited about is the Juicy perfume - just not my taste.  I'm actually pretty jazzed about the razor, as I've been using some crappy Bic 2 blader recently.  This is a step up!  Good thing they sent a coupon in case I decide I can't do without fancy razors. 

stila forever your curl mascara
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy
Talika lash conditioning cleanser (2 foil packets)
She Uemura Essence Absolue
Razor
I did a rough estimate of the value and I think it's about $28.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

Can people please start posting the weights of their boxes when they post what they got? Its even more important to some of us since thats really all we have now as far as spoilers... thx!!


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 9, 2012)

On Facebook Birchbox said that the August boxes will be up tomorrow! I hope they stick to what they say.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh...What did I do in a previous life that left me with such bad birchbox karma?!! LOL
> 
> ...


 LOL! Pale people arent the only ones who don't like them! Im tan, super tan. So I have no need for these wipes. Im naturally tan, and I have no plans on being orange! I HATE tanning products. The only thing I use is sunscreen. If you want to send me some of that, fine. But NO tanning products!!!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 9, 2012)

Someone asked that on the BB Facebook page, and they replied and said it would be tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! NO good items in my opinion. I would be happy to get a pixi item, box 6 with the stila liner. As long as I dont get the cotton swabs and the tanning wipes, I will be less pissed. But overall, not a good month. After getting a beautyblender, stila bronzer and fat eye stick, I guess its time for a crappy box


 Dam girl, you have gotten some awesome items in the past, I'm jeals. I've never gotten anything like that!!! I agree, time for you to have a crappy box.


----------



## mlsephora (Aug 9, 2012)

_*I usually try not to complain because it is essentially supposed to be like a grab bag so to speak...but why showcase the per-fekt lash perfection gel on the YouTube video and only put it in 1 box!? I really wanted that...lol. And I love lip products, it's my splurge item and I hardly get any lip products...I got box 13 btw.*_

_*While it wasn't the worst box...there is nothing besides the Juicy that I am even excited about.*_


----------



## sky595 (Aug 9, 2012)

For the people that have received the dreaded tan wipes/q-tip box, what was your box weight?

I have a second box coming tomorrow and lucked out on the first, so keeping my fingers that the second is a good one as well!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

> On Facebook Birchbox said that the August boxes will be up tomorrow! I hope they stick to what they say.


 I hope so too!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed Ada asking for samples and they sent them out. Same with Manna Kadar. Suki does it too as well as Boscia and Jouer. A few others said yes and I'm waiting on their samples to show up, but I can't remember off the top of my head. Love free samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yesterday, I asked Suki for some samples, specifically I asked for a moisturizer or concealer sample. I'm always super polite and complimentary when I send that sort of email, and I make sure to mention that I heard about them from Birchbox, but I didn't say I was a subscriber.

This is the reply I got from them.



> [SIZE=11pt]weâ€™re so happy to hear that you heard about sukiÂ® skincare[/SIZE] via birchbox.[SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] if you are interested in trying the line we offer to-go sizes &amp; complete care kits [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt](about a 1-2 month supply of product), many for under $15.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] weâ€™d be happy to assist you in recommending a product to try based on your skin type.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]we offer[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]free samples with all orders &amp; free shipping on orders over $50.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] need it now?[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] check out our store locator to find a retailer near you. they carry samples &amp; have testers for you to try! [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]birchbox subscribers receive selected samples based on the profile [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]completed when they sign up.  birchbox also takes into consideration what was sent to them in the past (for example, they might not send someone skincare if they sampled it to them the month prior, etc.) [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]not all birchbox customers will be recipients of the same samples.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]our apologies but we have no control over if you received a sample of suki via birchbox or not.[/SIZE]


 It wasn't exactly a "bug off" email, but rubbed me the wrong way. I think I'll purchase from the companies that sent me samples, instead. I totally understand that they make just be out of samples, but they could say so. There's just something about this response that made me feel weird.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the randomness of the boxes and not knowing which one you will receive.  Uniform boxes would be boring to me.  I think of Birchbox as the roller coaster of subscription boxes.  Some months you're elated, some months dejected (well, not really - I've enjoyed even my "crappy" boxes).  I do not look at the spoilers before hand though and only compare boxes after I've gotten mine.  The surprise element is half of the fun for me.
> 
> ...


I think I had made a mental note that your box weighed .4-ish , right ? If so, I guess this is what I should expect.  I just do not want any eye liner stickers !

Do you think BB sorts the boxes geographically  ? My 15 year old niece (who lives about 2 miles away) and I got the same box last month. I'm 46.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I asked Suki for some samples, specifically I asked for a moisturizer or concealer sample. I'm always super polite and complimentary when I send that sort of email, and I make sure to mention that I heard about them from Birchbox, but I didn't say I was a subscriber.
> ...


 Yeah, I was told by a company recently to "Go to Sephora" and ask for samples. I fired off a quick reply that I wouldn't even be shopping online if I had a damn Sephora here.


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Facebook Birchbox said that the August boxes will be up tomorrow! I hope they stick to what they say.


 From what I have seen, they generally do what they say will.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 9, 2012)

I am fair-skinned and prefer not to be tan, either... But I'm actually kind of interested in the tanning wipes. The last time they sent them out, I remember thinking what a bummer it would be to get those, since 1) no one seemed to want them, thus no luck with trades and 2) I sure wasn't going to use them. Then people started posting pics of their own results, and some people had some amazingly lovely results! I got excited about them and even considered buying them, even though I didn't get them in my box. (I did not end up buying them, either, but I did think long and hard about it.)

I think if I get them in my box, I will probably not be super _excited_ about using them, but I am curious to try them. As some others have said, at least on the legs might be a fun trial. My legs are always lighter than the rest of my body, even when I run around in shorts and skirts all the time.

The same with those Eye Rock liners. I actually put the Dior version of those on my wish list for Christmas last year. I did not receive them, haha, but that's okay.. I can't think of anywhere I'd actually wear them anyway; I just like to play dress-up at home sometimes haha.

I tend to wear the same hairstyle and makeup look every single day, so I think it's fun to sometimes get something way out of my norm to try. I wouldn't like that if every Birchbox I received had something like that in it, but once in a while it's good.

It is also hard for me to ignore the general opinion on here... like most people seemed to be excited about the Stila bronzer and the Staniac a box or so ago. I don't really get how to use bronzers effectively (although I certainly have tried, haha), so I would have been completely meh about getting any bronzer, even a full-size from a brand I'm familiar with. After reading all the excitement about it, though, I started to covet the Stila bronzer, even though I knew I didn't want it! I did not receive it, but I felt silly for being so easily persuaded.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mailman just dropped off my box, come in, bust that baby open, and I HATE MY BOX.  Most months I can find at least one thing, but this month? ARGH! I'm trying really,really hard not to go off.lol.  My thirteenth month with BB, I've never had such a bad box.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I want to scream! I got the worst box ever!!!! I have the box with the Tanning wipes and the q-tips. WTH Birchbox? Most months i find at least two thing i like but this month there is no redeeming item. What really miffs me is that the majority of the items in my box are tiny samples. I would email them but i doubt it would do any good. This box makes me so mad that for the first time I am thinking about canceling.


 I had a feeling I was going to get this box also... and sure enough, I did.

Being a pale redhead, I'm really not happy about getting the tanning towelettes and the moisture glow face tanning stuff. I don't want to end up looking like Snooki! I don't really have a need for the razor since I use an epilator but eh, ya never know. The perfume sample is okay but it's another tiny freakin' vial! Not a deluxe sample by any means! At least it's a spray though. The q-tip thingies seem pretty decent... definitely something I can throw in my purse for quick touch ups. I know I'll get use out of the cleanser but I don't like that it has a sunburn warning. Again, I'm a pale redhead and I burn easily as it is! So I guess I'll only be able to use this cleanser before bed.  I do like the little booklet, LOL!
I'll get some use out of this box but it is definitely not my favorite. Thankfully this box was free due to the mix up last month... if I paid $10.00 for this box, I'd be one pissed off beeyotch!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'll purchase from the companies that sent me samples, instead.


 I try to do that. A lot of companies are so good about sending free samples (like Bumble &amp; Bumble, Garnier, and

Mario Badescu [MB w/purchase]) that I hate to not buy from them when I get a chance, even if I don't buy the full size of the sample.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the people that have received the dreaded tan wipes/q-tip box, what was your box weight?
> 
> I have a second box coming tomorrow and lucked out on the first, so keeping my fingers that the second is a good one as well!


 my box weight for the dreaded tan wipe box was .6710, lol!


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, how would you use the

Qtip Things
for a quick touch up ?

I would be perfectly pleased with a regular box of Qtips.I'm one of those people who can achieve a state of bliss by poking a Qtip down in my ear and just going to town. Especially after a shower . God forbid I go around with wet ear canals. I keep them in my night stand, end table, purse, backpack, travel case.......


----------



## marybbryant (Aug 9, 2012)

I was at my local mall earlier this week, and Neiman Marcus had a table with the boxes of Beauty Fixation products set up like dominoes. I'm wondering now if this is a new product that just came out?  I think its a great concept.  I bought the lip conditioner ones and a box of the cuticle conditioners, but I havent tried them yet.  Had I know there was a possibility I would get them in my Birchbox I would have waited!

I think the boxes this month are fun!  I dont expect to receive a full size makeup product every month in a 10.00 beauty box that includes shipping plus the points system.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 9, 2012)

> > I emailed Ada asking for samples and they sent them out. Same with Manna Kadar. Suki does it too as well as Boscia and Jouer. A few others said yes and I'm waiting on their samples to show up, but I can't remember off the top of my head. Love free samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I asked Suki for some samples, specifically I asked for a moisturizer or concealer sample. I'm always super polite and complimentary when I send that sort of email, and I make sure to mention that I heard about them from Birchbox, but I didn't say I was a subscriber. This is the reply I got from them.
> ...


 I dont like that response either. I did get.those sampled in one of my boxes last month, and trust me, u didnt miss out on anything. Also, since they do have samples to send (they said so themselves, to ppl who place orders) would it have killed them to send u one ot two? Melvita gave me 4 samples when I asked, and even though I only liked one of them, I wouldnt mind purchasing from them in the future, if only because they accommodated my request.


----------



## dawallewein (Aug 9, 2012)

First time posting here.  I just hope I get a somewhat decent box this month.  I've been subbed since April, and I think I've gotten the worst box every month.  I even tried changing the age on my profile to 25 hoping that would help, but no such luck. 



  I've never gotten a full sized anything, and now I'd just be happy to get a disposable razor!  LOL!  I'll post once I get my box.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just curious, how would you use the
> ...


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ugh! This is my second missing product in two months! I got a great box this month, but my full size Pixi Lip and Line was missing! Last month, I was missing a perfume sample so it wasn't quite as big of a deal, especially when I received 100 pts rather than the sample itself. I'm going to be a little ticked if they don't send me the sample this month. It's like I know it's a full size product, so I highly doubt that they'll be "out of stock" like last month and I emailed them pretty early on in the month. Last month it was the end of the month before I could email because I received my box late due to my vacation.

I have a feeling they are going to think I'm scamming them because I have two different accounts. It happened on my original account last month and on my second account this month. Wonder if they are having some quality control issues where they box their products? Any one else having this problem?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am fair-skinned and prefer not to be tan, either... But I'm actually kind of interested in the tanning wipes. The last time they sent them out, I remember thinking what a bummer it would be to get those, since 1) no one seemed to want them, thus no luck with trades and 2) I sure wasn't going to use them. Then people started posting pics of their own results, and some people had some amazingly lovely results! I got excited about them and even considered buying them, even though I didn't get them in my box. (I did not end up buying them, either, but I did think long and hard about it.)


 I posted this picture 2 months ago when I got two of the Intensive wipes in my box. This was one wipe rubbed all over one leg until it was dry..and it gave an even, golden, bronzey look and lasted for about a week. I shaved and lotioned my leg right before applying, but I didn't 'exfoliate'. So since everyone gets two, it would be pretty easy to use one on each leg and get a good 'tan' for several days. I hardly think they are 'dreaded' though....the method I used worked pretty well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Lol! I hope I dont get a crappy box! Im shooting for box#6. But 3,14,19,27 and 28 wouldnt be bad lol!

I cant get 7,12,24,26 and 29. So hmmm.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone gotten box#6 yet?


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I asked Suki for some samples, specifically I asked for a moisturizer or concealer sample. I'm always super polite and complimentary when I send that sort of email, and I make sure to mention that I heard about them from Birchbox, but I didn't say I was a subscriber.
> ...


Not the two products you want, but two of the other Suki packets I used broke me out horribly. I mean REALLY bad. I had no pimples, now I have 7!!!! It was the only thing I changed so it had to be those. I think it was specifically the cleansing oil or the clay mask I doubt it was the toner or the scrub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I try to do that. A lot of companies are so good about sending free samples (like Bumble &amp; Bumble, Garnier, and
> 
> Mario Badescu [MB w/purchase]) that I hate to not buy from them when I get a chance, even if I don't buy the full size of the sample.


 Mario Badescu was the BEST stuff I have gotten from a company sample wise! (for free!) I am in love with the strawberry face scrub they sent...it has real strawberry seeds in it! Really, really great stuff, and large samples of it!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm so nervous about getting those eye stickers. Nobody has gotten them yet and my box still hasn't updated. That means they could be in my box!!!! I REAAAAAALLLY don't want those.


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling they are going to think I'm scamming them because I have two different accounts. It happened on my original account last month and on my second account this month. Wonder if they are having some quality control issues where they box their products? Any one else having this problem?


 Story time! I subscribed to Birchbox in May and received my first box in June. It was missing the Stainiac sample so I sent customer service an email and they replied that they will send a replacement. 3 weeks go by and I don't receive anything so I send another email asking about it. They tell me that there was a problem with the post office and that they will send another Stainiac sample. About 2 weeks go by and I receive a package from Birchbox in the mail! Yay! Or... wait. Inside the package was a paper slip with order information and a small EMPTY roll of plastic bubble wrap. Honestly, I don't even know how that could happen. I send yet another email explaining this and they tell me they still have replacements and will send one right away. I'm currently waiting on that to arrive. =(

So, I wouldn't worry about them thinking you're scamming them! If something this ridiculous can happen to me, I'm sure it's happened to others and that they have to deal with their packaging errors all the time!

Also, hi everyone! I've been a longtime lurker of this website and made this account after getting into Birchbox. I figured I could use my Birchbox customer service horror story as my first post! =)


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont like that response either. I did get.those sampled in one of my boxes last month, and trust me, u didnt miss out on anything. Also, since they do have samples to send (they said so themselves, to ppl who place orders) would it have killed them to send u one ot two? Melvita gave me 4 samples when I asked, and even though I only liked one of them, I wouldnt mind purchasing from them in the future, if only because they accommodated my request.


 Yes, you're right. They did just admit to me that they had samples, and then held them hostage unless I made a purchase. One of the other companies I emailed yesterday, One Love Organics, offered to sell me a sample pack for $4 (which may not have included shipping) and Amika offered to sell me their sample pack for $10 (shipping included) but both of them were really polite and so I am actually considering paying for their samples. I think the Suki email reads like it was cut and pasted, and they didn't capitalize their sentence beginnings. There is just something snarky about it. No big deal, what with my Beauty Fixation order I made today, I am going to be swimming in moisturizer.

Like you say, Melvita and Coola sent me samples for free, and Jouer even let me pick what lipcolors I could try (from a certain selection) although I haven't received those yet.


----------



## dawallewein (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in Tacoma, WA and got my shipping notice today.  It's usually pretty quick after that for me.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Aug 9, 2012)

09 Aug 2012 10:26 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
ROCK SPRINGS, WY Date
Description
Location
Aug 9 2012 Package received by dest MI facility West Valley City, UT Aug 6 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 6 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 6 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY |

Someone want to explain this to me. I am smack dab in the middle of West Valley City and Rock Springs. I actually just moved from Rock Springs to where I am now but changed my address with BB just after I got my July box. The Zip Code on the page is correct, so I am hoping it just has to go the long way around to get to me other than delievering to my old address. I sure hope so. Also anyone have any idea how long the PO keeps boxes they give notices for? My mailbox isn't big enough for the box but I don't have the key because the previous tenants didn't leave one so I have to wait until Tuesday to get any of my mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Tacoma, WA and got my shipping notice today.  It's usually pretty quick after that for me.


 Really? I'm in the Silverdale, WA area and my shipping is typically a few days behind everyone else. Unless, I get a box in the first wave, but typically my boxes don't show up til the middle of the month or later. That seems to be the norm for all my subs, except WA based Julep lol.


----------



## tilliefairy (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> weight of the box? =/ i totally don't want that. Birchbox better step it up.. haha


 0.6770. Here's hoping you don't get a doom and gloom box like me!

Edit: FYI I had the box with the tanning wipes and q-tips.


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 9, 2012)

Are the boxes updating at midnight?


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 9, 2012)

One Love Organics is worth the money. I am TOTALLY hooked thanks to their sample packs. IN LOVE. I'm going to have to fork out the $ and buy the full sizes. 

Side note-- two accounts, both have tracking numbers. Neither have updates. Sigh. Damn USPS.


----------



## mega789 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I got both of my boxes and I'm totally just meh this month...I'm actually not happy at all at this point because I am missing a product for the 3rd month in a row. Plus it's my fav product out of the box, I should have also gotten a Miss Jessie's product in my box 3, and it's a jar instead of the free sample pack. Also notice how the BB cards are gone that showed everything that was supposed to be included in our box.

I'm getting tired of this!!! 






The weight was 0.4870 for this box (Box #13):




The weight was 0.4550 for this box (Box #3):


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 9, 2012)

> Yes, you're right. They did just admit to me that they had samples, and then held them hostage unless I made a purchase. One of the other companies I emailed yesterday, One Love Organics, offered to sell me a sample pack for $4 (which may not have included shipping) and Amika offered to sell me their sample pack for $10 (shipping included) but both of them were really polite and so I am actually considering paying for their samples. I think the Suki email reads like it was cut and pasted, and they didn't capitalize their sentence beginnings. There is just something snarky about it. No big deal, what with my Beauty Fixation order I made today, I am going to be swimming in moisturizer. Like you say, Melvita and Coola sent me samples for free, and Jouer even let me pick what lipcolors I could try (from a certain selection) although I haven't received those yet.


 Oh, go for the One Love Organics pack! It does have free shipping, and while they say the samples are single use, that is really only true for the scrub. The cleanser will give you several uses, the serums should last at least a week (I use 3 drops at a time for my whole face), and my little skin savior pot lasted almost a month (but I only use it as an eye makeup remover). My skin loves them and I bought all of them in the larger sizes. They are waterless, so a little goes a long way. Since the company is quite small and the products don't have any filler, I don't hold it against them for charging for their samples. I suspect they may even be selling them at a loss (there is a limit on how many sample packs you can buy) on the hope that they will bring in business. OLOs products *are* on the pricey side, but they last so much longer than similar products that have water as the first ingredient that it evens up in the end and makes them worth the cost for me. (And I never would have heard of them if not for Birchbox, so props to BB for that!) Here is the link for anyone else that might be interested.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this picture 2 months ago when I got two of the Intensive wipes in my box. This was one wipe rubbed all over one leg until it was dry..and it gave an even, golden, bronzey look and lasted for about a week. I shaved and lotioned my leg right before applying, but I didn't 'exfoliate'. So since everyone gets two, it would be pretty easy to use one on each leg and get a good 'tan' for several days. I hardly think they are 'dreaded' though....the method I used worked pretty well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I had made a mental note that your box weighed .4-ish , right ? If so, I guess this is what I should expect.  I just do not want any eye liner stickers !
> ...


 My box (#13) was 0.4860.  I really have no idea how they sort the boxes.  Part of me thinks it's completely random, as I really don't think they go by the profiles.  However, the computer algorithm theory makes sense, which I guess means the profiles factor in.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been following this thread for a while and I just got my box today (box 11). It had the Eye Rock, Yu-Be, a Stainiac, and the Juicy and the razor. I'm kind of excited for the Eye Rock because I'm hoping they won't melt off my face like every other eyeliner (even the Eyeko I got last month). I'm a little freaked out by the Yu-Be because it can go on your lips or your feet and that's a little weird... But the Stainiac is a nice size. And the razor comes with a coupon on the back for $4 off a refill, and Target just sent out coupons for $2 off a refill that you can stack with a manufacturer coupon, so it's like $6 off when I need refills!


----------



## mega789 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! This is my second missing product in two months! I got a great box this month, but my full size Pixi Lip and Line was missing! Last month, I was missing a perfume sample so it wasn't quite as big of a deal, especially when I received 100 pts rather than the sample itself. I'm going to be a little ticked if they don't send me the sample this month. It's like I know it's a full size product, so I highly doubt that they'll be "out of stock" like last month and I emailed them pretty early on in the month. Last month it was the end of the month before I could email because I received my box late due to my vacation.
> 
> I have a feeling they are going to think I'm scamming them because I have two different accounts. It happened on my original account last month and on my second account this month. Wonder if they are having some quality control issues where they box their products? Any one else having this problem?


 
Hey it's the 3rd month in a row that I'm missing something. It's getting old, especially when it's the best product in the box!


----------



## ladybritt (Aug 9, 2012)

I got my box today





I got the Juicy perfume, stila mascara, Shu Uemera hair oil, Talika lash conditioning cleanser and the schick razor. I am really happy with my box! It weighed 0.4880 in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody else find the Birchbox home page to be incredibly misleading? The make it appear as if Nars, Stila, Korres, Redken and Cargo are just things that are regular occurences, when in reality, I heard Nars was a one time thing and we are lucky if ONE of those products in the picture makes it in the box, let alone all the products in one box listed. What I can't figure out is why the samples are becoming more and more underwhelming, but BB is growing and expanding and making more money? They have more sponsors, and more money to recruit brands and samples. It must be all that profit.  Shame on you, Birchbox.


 I agree that it is misleading, at least for me.  I have been subscribed for 9 months now, and I have never gotten a single thing from any of those brands.  They have sent out Stila products three separate times I believe since I joined, but I have never gotten them when they did send them.  I have not even seen Nars, Cargo, Korres, Redken, or Philosohy sent out to anyone since I joined, and all of those brands are featured on their home page.  Don't get me wrong- I am generally happy with what Birchbox sends out, and frankly $10 with free shipping and their points system is a great price, even for mid-range products or even nicer drugstore ones.  I just don't think they should have that stuff on their homepage if they are not sending that stuff out.  It is misleading to potential customers.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got both of my boxes and I'm totally just meh this month...I'm actually not happy at all at this point because I am missing a product for the 3rd month in a row. Plus it's my fav product out of the box, I should have also gotten a Miss Jessie's product in my box 3, and it's a jar instead of the free sample pack. Also notice how the BB cards are gone that showed everything that was supposed to be included in our box.
> 
> ...


 Look on the back of the pink beauty school thing. That's where your product list is. : )


----------



## mega789 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look on the back of the pink beauty school thing. That's where your product list is. : )


 
Haha Duh! Thanks!


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These would be fun to get:
> 
> ...


 These are in boxes 10, 15, 18, 22, 23, and 31.  None of which have been received by anyone yet based on my very rudimentary research.  I think they are kind of neat and would not mind getting them.

ETA:  There arre 4 different varieties of these, so these boxes could have 1 of the 4.  They still look kind of neat.


----------



## xlinds15x (Aug 10, 2012)

*This box was a complete FAIL!*

Cant find the box numbers but I received 

2- Hand Soap (1x use)
2- WEI Buffing Beads (1x use) WEI Golden Root Mask (1x use) YuBe Moisturizer Viva La Juicy La Fleur
Stila Foundation Card (..... on a card)

Schick Razor

Let me disclaim that I am usually RAVING about BB, giving it the benefit of the doubt when someone else gets the big ticket product. But this box.... COME ON.

*Caldrea Hand Soap* - The only positive of this is to throw in your bag when a public restroom runs out of soap. I dont care how well a soap works, I'm not spending $10 ON SOAP. 

 
*Juicy Viva La Juicy La Fleur* - Perfume sample, ehh whatever.
 
*Stila Card with BB Cream, Foundation, &amp; Primer * - One time use, on a card, barely enough to make a decision if you even remotely like it. I'd rather go to sephora and slather it all over my face than fuss with the card with barely any product
  *YuBe Moisturizer* - Tiny tube, not crazy about it.   *WEI Buffing Beads* - Excited to try, but small 1x use samples
  *WEI Golden Root Purifying Mask* - Again, excited to try, but its a 1x use.
 
*Schick Razor* - Thanks for the spare? I am off to college again. But again, its a drugstore item that I can easily pick up. 

I thought Birchbox was supposed to be _deluxe_ sized samples, while most of my samples were packets. I also thought BB was geared towards higher end products, not Schick. The card samples need to go. I'd be mad if I got that Stila Smokey Eye "palette" in previous months. Most of these samples are ONE time use, NOT resealable, all except the perfume and moisturizer. The only plus is I can get 60 (70?) points. 

This is a grade *D-* in my book Birchbbox, please make it up to us next month.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.6770. Here's hoping you don't get a doom and gloom box like me!
> 
> Edit: FYI I had the box with the tanning wipes and q-tips.


 mine is .5410.. so i dont think so! wish me luck! haha


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I asked Suki for some samples, specifically I asked for a moisturizer or concealer sample. I'm always super polite and complimentary when I send that sort of email, and I make sure to mention that I heard about them from Birchbox, but I didn't say I was a subscriber.
> ...


 That's totally BS too, because if BB actually used our profiles, I wouldn't have gotten skincare in every single box i've gotten since I signed up 5 months ago.. Seriously, I looked. I've gotten ONE makeup item (stilla eyeliner) and like four different versions of bb/tinted moisturizer (which aren't makeup, they're skin stuff). Plus perfume every month... No eye shadow. No blush. No lip color. (staniac doesn't count because that was like lip slime!)



> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! This is my second missing product in two months! I got a great box this month, but my full size Pixi Lip and Line was missing! Last month, I was missing a perfume sample so it wasn't quite as big of a deal, especially when I received 100 pts rather than the sample itself. I'm going to be a little ticked if they don't send me the sample this month. It's like I know it's a full size product, so I highly doubt that they'll be "out of stock" like last month and I emailed them pretty early on in the month. Last month it was the end of the month before I could email because I received my box late due to my vacation.
> 
> I have a feeling they are going to think I'm scamming them because I have two different accounts. It happened on my original account last month and on my second account this month. Wonder if they are having some quality control issues where they box their products? Any one else having this problem?


 I'm seriously going to keep a list of all the things that have gone missing. It's kind of sad how unreliable they are. This shouldn't be happening.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not the two products you want, but two of the other Suki packets I used broke me out horribly. I mean REALLY bad. I had no pimples, now I have 7!!!! It was the only thing I changed so it had to be those. I think it was specifically the cleansing oil or the clay mask I doubt it was the toner or the scrub.


 I loved the scrub but hated the moisturizer. Ended up buying the scrub with my points.



> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Story time! I subscribed to Birchbox in May and received my first box in June. It was missing the Stainiac sample so I sent customer service an email and they replied that they will send a replacement. 3 weeks go by and I don't receive anything so I send another email asking about it. They tell me that there was a problem with the post office and that they will send another Stainiac sample. About 2 weeks go by and I receive a package from Birchbox in the mail! Yay! Or... wait. Inside the package was a paper slip with order information and a small EMPTY roll of plastic bubble wrap. Honestly, I don't even know how that could happen. I send yet another email explaining this and they tell me they still have replacements and will send one right away. I'm currently waiting on that to arrive. =(
> ...


 That is CRAZY and weird and so totally something that would happen because birchbox has some serious management problems in their packaging plant!  (also HI! Welcome!!!)



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got both of my boxes and I'm totally just meh this month...I'm actually not happy at all at this point because I am missing a product for the 3rd month in a row. Plus it's my fav product out of the box, I should have also gotten a Miss Jessie's product in my box 3, and it's a jar instead of the free sample pack. Also notice how the BB cards are gone that showed everything that was supposed to be included in our box.
> 
> ...


 I really think they need to look at how they are packaging boxes. Either someone is TERRIBLE at his or her job, or someone is jacking samples. This keeps happening. And it's usually the nice stuff.



> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while and I just got my box today (box 11). It had the Eye Rock, Yu-Be, a Stainiac, and the Juicy and the razor. I'm kind of excited for the Eye Rock because I'm hoping they won't melt off my face like every other eyeliner (even the Eyeko I got last month). I'm a little freaked out by the Yu-Be because it can go on your lips or your feet and that's a little weird... But the Stainiac is a nice size. And the razor comes with a coupon on the back for $4 off a refill, and Target just sent out coupons for $2 off a refill that you can stack with a manufacturer coupon, so it's like $6 off when I need refills!


Right? It's a little disconcerting!! Still, I'll try it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

*sits and watches the shipping update on my BFF's gift welcome box while both of mine sit stagnant*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got both of my boxes and I'm totally just meh this month...I'm actually not happy at all at this point because I am missing a product for the 3rd month in a row. Plus it's my fav product out of the box, I should have also gotten a Miss Jessie's product in my box 3, and it's a jar instead of the free sample pack. Also notice how the BB cards are gone that showed everything that was supposed to be included in our box.
> 
> ...


 if someone already said this sorry- the product listing telling us what's in the box is on the back of the pink folded pamphlet thing. hope that helps!


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, go for the One Love Organics pack! It does have free shipping, and while they say the samples are single use, that is really only true for the scrub. The cleanser will give you several uses, the serums should last at least a week (I use 3 drops at a time for my whole face), and my little skin savior pot lasted almost a month (but I only use it as an eye makeup remover). My skin loves them and I bought all of them in the larger sizes. They are waterless, so a little goes a long way.
> 
> ...


Thank you (and the other person) for the One Love Organics advice, I think I will take them up on their sample offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL, I keep hearing people say they are disconcerted about You-Be saying it can be used on lips or heels, but so can shea butter or cold cream, right? I haven't looked at the ingredients, or even smelled it for that matter, but natural stuff can often be used for either. I make my own lotion in a blender out of rosewater, various oils, and beeswax, and I use it on my face and my whole body, including my feet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *This box was a complete FAIL!*
> 
> ...


 I got the Stila eye palette "In the Garden" last month, and I admit to being disappointed with it when I opened my box. BUT. the palette was bigger than most shadow palettes, and I liked the suggested looks they included. I have used it four times so far for four different looks, and I still have enough for at least one more before I have to start either using the two shades I don't care for or just throw it away. So for a palette, it was not bad at all, and it definitely improved my opinion of the quality of Stila shadows.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up on that DDF brightening cleanser. It contains salicylic acid. My daughter and sister have both had moderate to severe reactions to salicylic acid. Just wanted to mention it for those with sensitive skin.
> 
> ETA brightening (thanks Jackie)


 THANK YOU for posting this! I have an allergy to it also. I use it just once and its like a sunburn for a week after.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mario Badescu was the BEST stuff I have gotten from a company sample wise! (for free!) I am in love with the strawberry face scrub they sent...it has real strawberry seeds in it! Really, really great stuff, and large samples of it!


 ME TOOO!! I so want to buy the full size!! I love it and have made that tiny sample last forever.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a box with a weight around .39?


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *This box was a complete FAIL!*
> 
> ...


 
What were your box weights?


----------



## dolceloure (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi ladies! New to this site, and pretty new to BB. I just saw the other thread with the postings of all the different box numbers. Do you know if people tend to get the same number each time? I did a quick check to see which one I got for July (my first box) -- #26, and then I went to see #26 for August...it has 2 repeats from July (both of which I didn't even like!) so now I'm worried that's the one I'm going to get. If I get it. :-/ I got an email from BB on August 8th saying my box was being shipped, and as of today there is still no shipping information available to me. This happened last month too and it turned out that there was some issue between the warehouse and UPS and I ended up getting my July box at the start of August, crazy.

I heard such good things about BB so I *really* want to like it, but so far I'm on the fence. Fingers crossed on getting a good one this month!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Stila eye palette "In the Garden" last month, and I admit to being disappointed with it when I opened my box. BUT. the palette was bigger than most shadow palettes, and I liked the suggested looks they included. I have used it four times so far for four different looks, and I still have enough for at least one more before I have to start either using the two shades I don't care for or just throw it away. So for a palette, it was not bad at all, and it definitely improved my opinion of the quality of Stila shadows.


 I love your outlook on these things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have been stoked to get a card with all the colors on it...I'm still a makeup noob so I would have had fun with all the colors!



> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! New to this site, and pretty new to BB. I just saw the other thread with the postings of all the different box numbers. Do you know if people tend to get the same number each time? I did a quick check to see which one I got for July (my first box) -- #26, and then I went to see #26 for August...it has 2 repeats from July (both of which I didn't even like!) so now I'm worried that's the one I'm going to get. If I get it. :-/ I got an email from BB on August 8th saying my box was being shipped, and as of today there is still no shipping information available to me. This happened last month too and it turned out that there was some issue between the warehouse and UPS and I ended up getting my July box at the start of August, crazy.
> 
> I heard such good things about BB so I *really* want to like it, but so far I'm on the fence. Fingers crossed on getting a good one this month!


 Let them know if you get the same exact sample twice, they guarantee no repeats. As for boxes, it's pretty random...I've been subbed since Jan and never received the same box number twice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ME TOOO!! I so want to buy the full size!! I love it and have made that tiny sample last forever.


 It won't last me long...I smear that stuff on so good I love it so much lol! 

PS: I replied to your PM again back on Saturday, wasn't sure if you got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 10, 2012)

> Really? I'm in the Silverdale, WA area and my shipping is typically a few days behind everyone else. Unless, I get a box in the first wave, but typically my boxes don't show up til the middle of the month or later. That seems to be the norm for all my subs, except WA based Julep lol.


 I lived in Silverdale all last year- right off Ridgetop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 10, 2012)

.....This is a month where the stuff we may not like, rather than going into the trade list, might make good donations to your local shelter...just sayin'.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> weight of the box? =/ i totally don't want that. Birchbox better step it up.. haha


 That's the box I got and mine was .6380.  Oddly I've seen people in the .67 range that had the same box too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lived in Silverdale all last year- right off Ridgetop!


 Lol, small world!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .....This is a month where the stuff we may not like, rather than going into the trade list, might make good donations to your local shelter...just sayin'.


 Awesome idea! I really detest seeing people comment they're tossing items out of personal distaste. Charities/shelters can always use donations of personal care products and especially beauty items.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome idea! I really detest seeing people comment they're tossing items out of personal distaste. Charities/shelters can always use donations of personal care products and especially beauty items.


 Ditto. I don't get it either. I love to give away samples to friends and family....Tossing something out never crossed my mind.


----------



## Lainy (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like the August birchboxes are up on the website.... Mine is terrible....I have box 10. This is the worst box I've gotten so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## merkington (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the August birchboxes are up on the website.... Mine is terrible....I have box 10. This is the worst box I've gotten so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep. I also have 10, but does your account not show the Juicy perfume as part of your box? Mine doesn't!

Honestly, I guess this is the "worst" box I've gotten so far from BB, but I really am looking forward to trying the shampoo and handsoap. Jasmine is my FAVORITE scent so hopefully it smells delicious! The little swabs I could do without, but they might work well. And you gotta love a new, nice razor!! Best feeling ever. 

I guess it's okay if BB has a 'dud' month because I'm relatively sure almost every box every month, even if it seems crappy, is over a $10 value. Plus you basically get half of that back with points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 21!

At first, I was bummed because I thought it was pretty lame, but I think I can put everything to good use except for the Eye Rock sample! I love Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy so I'm looking forward to giving the sample of their new perfume a try. I also use lip balms all the time so I know I will put the C.O. Bigelow lip shine to use! The Juice Beauty moisturizer actually sounds amazing as well - I think it's what I'm most excited for after reading through the list of ingredients! And I'm due for a new razor so I'm actually looking forward to the sample in our box!

Now, I just have to figure out what to do with the Eye Rock stuff!
I'm very happy to finally know what I'm getting though! This means I can stop obsessively checking the website. Lol


----------



## Lainy (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I also have 10, but does your account not show the Juicy perfume as part of your box? Mine doesn't!
> 
> ...


 

Nope, mine doesn't show the perfume! That's the one thing I wanted to try. Do you think the beauty fixation thing is a full size product? I've gotten about 5 of those razors for free off different websites... I just ordered two more yesterday. The one thing I hate the most is the eye rocks eyeliner.... it's probably easier to apply eyeliner then put those things on. Also... is the hand soap a lifestyle extra? it's not really a beauty product.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 10, 2012)

Between my two boxes, I got two razors.  And a whole bunch of crap I've already gotten and won't use.  I guess last month was good for both of them, so I'll take a dud or two.  But the Eyerock liners?  WTF, Birchbox.  How did they possibly think sending those shit-tastic things again was a good idea?  I feel like this month should be called "back of the closet" not "back to beauty school"...

Also got the tanning wipes (again, but other box) in intensive (again) and I am the PALEST creature ever created.  Last time I looked like rubbed Pauly D on my legs in a haphazard manner.  So.... I guess I have loads up for trade whenever these garbage boxes actually come in.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Aug 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting boxes 3 and 7; a razor in each. Two items I've already sampled, the Yu-Be and Comodynes, but on separate accounts. Tricky BB! Lol, only problem is that I don't see the new Juicy perfume on my dashboard, but it's apparently coming in the box from spoiler photos? Will have to contact BB..was really hoping to try the Shu Umera, but no luck. I'm not ecstatic, but I think my boxes are okay and know I'll use several items I'm getting. So not a loss for me!


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome! I'm getting Box 13. : )





The PIXI product is the Shadow Pen, all of the shades on the BB website look nice.

I think this is the first hair product (besides hair oil) that I've gotten.


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay iam getting box #19 awesome just the one I wanted!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 10, 2012)

> Awesome! I'm getting Box 13. : )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



how do you add the spoiler pix????


----------



## Alycia (Aug 10, 2012)

according to the website it says I'm getting

-the razor

-showstopers tape

-stainiac balm

-pixi lid last shadow pencil

I assume i'm getting the perfume as well
What box would this be? none of them match


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! I'm getting Box 13. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 10, 2012)

My box weight is 0.76 and it's box #19 no perfume sample for me According to the website iam getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The razor Miss Jessie's creme d la creme conditioner Miss Jessie's super Slip sudsyshampoo Miss Jessie's curly meringue Talika Lipocils expert Sabon foot cream Just the box I wanted!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 10, 2012)

I looks like Im getting box 5...but my perfume isn't showing up!  

But where is my perfume?? This box is a major disappointment.  I have very sensitive skin, so the DDF will be worthless.  Im not interested in body butter at all.  I do like the razor and Miss Jessie's though.  I wish I got a makeup item.  This is only my 2nd box...doesn't make me want to stay buy giving newbies a box wheere they can't use one of the items.  



 


Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 




Miss Jessie'sÂ® Pillow Soft Curls
Ships Free




Whish Three Wishes Body Butter
Ships Free




DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Ships Free


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just realized some people are getting 2 makeup items.. and i got zero.  sighhh   Does anyone know if the Miss Jessie's samples are bigger than the FREE samples you can get on their website..for FREE.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looks like Im getting box 5...but my perfume isn't showing up!
> 
> ...


----------



## steps2divadom (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm new here, been lurking and reading a while, but I felt the need to come whine for a moment... I've been with Birchbox since January, and while I've gotten mostly middle-of-the-road boxes; nothing spectacular but nothing that makes me hate them, this month totally changed that. 

I'm getting box 28:

From what I can tell, because only 3 items are showing up on my account, I'm getting:

the razor &amp; perfume (latter is not showing on my account yet) that everyone gets

the Pixi lip thing (which is not showing on my account either, but might be cool -- except I rarely wear lip stuff)

Deb Lipmann's "stripper to go" nail polish remover pads (HATE THESE THINGS)

THE STUPID EYELINER STICKERS -- seriously, BB? What did I do to you???
This box absolutely sucks. My tracking still hasn't updated -- since Monday -- so I have no idea the weight, and I have no idea when it will arrive, but I am really unhappy with BB and will give them Sept to actually make me happy or I'm cancelling. I've only ever gotten one full-sized product -- that would be this month &amp; the Pixi lip thing that I won't use -- and I was in the group that got the empty Dr. Jart BB cream a couple months ago. Seriously, I think I did something to offend the BB gods and I don't know what it is, but I'm sorry! :-(


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight is 0.76 and it's box #19 no perfume sample for me
> 
> According to the website iam getting
> ...


id love that box!!!!!


----------



## ahkae (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #25. It's an alright box. Wish I would have received a box with a Pixi item though.

Does anyone know what color the Jouer lip gloss comes in? Or is it the birchbox pink although the photo shows a different color?


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dang. I'm getting one of those sad boxes with only 4 items.

 
Schick Hydro Silk Razor 
Buy
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Pillow Soft Curls 
Buy
Whish Three Wishes Body Butter 
Buy
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser 

That seems so insignificant. I wanted the

Miss Jessie's
but I also wanted other stuff too!!!! I don't think I ever got a BB with so few items.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized some people are getting 2 makeup items.. and i got zero.  sighhh   Does anyone know if the Miss Jessie's samples are bigger than the FREE samples you can get on their website..for FREE.


Looking at the picture it appears they are the same size.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2012)

Glad that the BB site updated,  but my tracking # is still not providing any info.  

I'm getting box 20. I like the items I'm getting, but I hate those foil packets.  Not even remotely deluxe. I know everyone is razzing about the DDF Brightening Cleanser, but I'm looking forward to trying it.  I like using these slightly drying cleansers during the summer.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (Aug 10, 2012)

So I peeked and here is what I am getting








Overall I'm happy with these boxes, now if the shipping would just update I would know when I am getting them.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it depends on which box. The one I'm getting shows a tube in the picture while the other ones show a packet.


Yes you are right. Im getting the

pillow curls
and it appears to be the same packet off the website. The other type looks like a nice size bottle and I'm not sure about the one in the jar. I adore Miss Jessie's products.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just noticed my picture on BB shows 5 items but the individual pictures under it only shows 4 and the feedback section only shows 4. I wonder if I'm getting 4 or 5 items?


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually got a sinking feeling when I went to look at my box just now.

I try really hard to be positive about boxes, because sometimes I think expectations are just unrealistic.  I can honestly say I hope my tracking never updates on this one.


 


Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Ships Free



stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit
Ships Free



Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
Ships Free



[*]


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed my picture on BB shows 5 items but the individual pictures under it only shows 4 and the feedback section only shows 4. I wonder if I'm getting 4 or 5 items?


Is the Juicy perfume in your box pic?  They haven't added the Juicy perfume to the shop yet so it probably won't show up in the individual/feedback section until then.


----------



## lady41 (Aug 10, 2012)

> I'm getting box #25. It's an alright box. Wish I would have received a box with a Pixi item though. Does anyone know what color the Jouer lip gloss comes in? Or is it the birchbox pink although the photo shows a different color?





> Dang. I'm getting one of those sad boxes with only 4 items.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That seems so insignificant. I wanted the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Miss Jessie's

I am getting this box on both accounts although the 2 accounts have TOTALLY different profiles! The juicy perfume is included in this box as well. I wanted a pixi product so bad but atleast its not a punishment box lol. but I also wanted other stuff too!!!! I don't think I ever got a BB with so few items.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The juicy le fleur hasn't been uploaded on the BB site yet. I think almost all the spoiler boxes picture it so maybe our accounts will update to include it when it gets added?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang. I'm getting one of those sad boxes with only 4 items.
> 
> ...


 I'm also getting this box, but since the perfume isn't showing up you're getting 5 items.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture it appears they are the same size.


 oh well! if i like my sample, atleast ill have another!


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 10, 2012)

> I just noticed my picture on BB shows 5 items but the individual pictures under it only shows 4 and the feedback section only shows 4. I wonder if I'm getting 4 or 5 items?


 Same here.. The perfume isn't showing up as a reviewable item for me. Plus, i think the pic show's Stila's 10-in-1, but my llisting below show's the Stila foundation &amp; concealer. So, which will it be. Trying not to be bummed, but it seems both my boxes will be the same contents (Box 16 - Juicy perfume, Stila something, Schick razor, Yu-be cream, shave cream). I even have different profiles (ages, preferences...) but this is the second twin-boxy situation I've had. I wouldn't be so bummed if I wasn't getting 2 pots of shaving cream. Like to try something else. Better luck next month.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 8. I'll actually use all of the products, which is nice. It's not a *wow* box, but it's not a *holy crap* box either. Actually, I don't see any amazing boxes this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture it appears they are the same size.


 


> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized some people are getting 2 makeup items.. and i got zero.  sighhh   Does anyone know if the Miss Jessie's samples are bigger than the FREE samples you can get on their website..for FREE.


 
No, it's a tub of it, very big sample. I believe the samples from Miss Jessie's website are all packets.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed my picture on BB shows 5 items but the individual pictures under it only shows 4 and the feedback section only shows 4. I wonder if I'm getting 4 or 5 items?





> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I also have 10, but does your account not show the Juicy perfume as part of your box? Mine doesn't!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My Juicy perfume is not showing on the Box section on the BB website for me. I wonder if it's because I got a Juicy sample two months ago so they won't let me give it feedback again? Is it along the same lines as receiving two different color nail polishes? Should I email them to get the points for it?

Ooops, just saw the posts about how the Juicy perfume hasn't been added to the shop yet. Hope they let me review it even though I already received one in a previous box.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Juicy perfume is not showing on the Box section on the BB website for me. I wonder if it's because I got a Juicy sample two months ago so they won't let me give it feedback again? Is it along the same lines as receiving two different color nail polishes? Should I email them to get the points for it?


 The Juicy perfume is not in the BB shop yet, they should update it soon I would think.

I'm sure it will show up for feedback once it is actually in the shop.


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 13! 

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover

Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls

Pixi Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

Schick Hydro Silk Razor 

and the Viva La Juicy

I am honestly really happy with this box!  The only thing that disappoints me is the makeup remover b/c I already have something extremely similar to that made by Almay and I hate them.. Super excited about the curling cream b/c I have naturally curly hair and have been on the lookout for a new curling cream so this is perfect!  Excited to try the shadow pen, just hope I get a color that I'll wear and I can always use a new razor so happy with that too!


----------



## jorja628 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 17, which is actually featured as the box 18 on the spoiler page (https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127854/spoilers-the-august-birchboxes).

This month is extremely "eh" for me...I'm not excited about any of the items. But, I never know what I'm going to get. Last month, my online account showed one box, but I ended up getting a totally different one. Always a surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 10, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, the Balm is having a one day sale where you can get 3 of their Read My Lips lipsticks for the price of one, plus shipping. It totals less than $20 for three lipsticks. There are two sets of three to pick from. I just ordered the one with 'Wanted', 'Letter to the Editor', and 'Classified'.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

looks like I'm getting Box 4. Not my ideal, but there wasn't a whole lot of great choices this month. I'll consider myself lucky that I will use everything in my box, and I didn't get tanning wipes or q-tips. lol


----------



## Lacey Burd (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> according to the website it says I'm getting
> 
> ...


 This is what I'm getting in my 2nd box. Maybe it's Box 4? There wasn't an image on Zadi's spoilers for it.

My first box is Box 3 and my 3rd is box 6. I'm just happy that I got all different boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I ended up with 3 because I really wanted a 2nd &amp; got wait listed so I gifted myself a sub. I got off the wait list with 2 boxes left)


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2012)

According to my account page, I am getting the following on account 1:

The razor

TheBalm Stainiac CleanWell hand sanitizer wipes DDF Brightening Cleanser
and on account 2:

The razor
Oscar Blandi conditioner Noir eyeliner
Another DDF brightening cleanser
This is definitely the worst BB ever for me. Not happy at all.


----------



## Squidling (Aug 10, 2012)

Boo. I'm not at all happy with this box, which is the first time I have ever been unhappy. The only thing I am happy about are the Q-Tips since I almost bought them 2 weeks ago at Sephora, but they were sold out, and the razor. 


 


Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 




Beauty Fixation Nail Polish Touch-Up
Ships Free




Whish Three Wishes Body Butter
Ships Free




DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Ships Free


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 10, 2012)

What's the chunky white liner looking thing? It's in box #26, I think. I can't find it in the shop. It isn' t Pixi.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tell me if I'm wrong for thinking this, but isn't getting a razor and some hand sanitizing wipes like getting 2 lifestyle extras? I wouldn't mind if my box didn't contain only 5 items including those 2 things.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

since some of you were wondering, here's a pic of box 4. this is what I'm getting.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

My box just shipped and I checked, this is what I'm getting...

The razor

Jouer moisturizing lip gloss
Apothederm stretch mark cream
Shu Uemura art of hair full shimmer illuminating shampoo
Shu Uemura art of hair full shimmer illuminating treatment
 
It's supposed to be box #9. Kind of dissapointed in the size of the lip gloss, saw the picture and it looks super small! I wonder if the stretch mark cream would really work. The sample size in the picture actually looks like a deluxe size, so hopefully thats right. It didn't list the Juicy perfume sample but it showed in the picture so I think I'm getting it as well. I like the razor, its useful. Not into the hair Shu Uemura hair stuff so I will be willing to trade that. Seems like for a one or two time use.


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 10, 2012)

According to Zadidoll's list I am getting box 3 and box 14! I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Alycia (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box31

looks like I am getting box 31 but its not the box 31 that Zadi posted. hmmmm


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the Balm is having a one day sale where you can get 3 of their Read My Lips lipsticks for the price of one, plus shipping. It totals less than $20 for three lipsticks. There are two sets of three to pick from. I just ordered the one with 'Wanted', 'Letter to the Editor', and 'Classified'.
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Aug 10, 2012)

I had no idea our boxes were up on the site...I went to check on the shipping and saw what I was getting. I was totally planning on being surprised this month! Oh well. I'm getting:

  Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
  
There is a picture of the Viva La Juicy in my box, but it's not listed. I hope I get it because I will be mad if I only have 4 items.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here, but I've been reading this forum since the July sneak peeks.



  I've had my shipping notification since Wednesday and it only just today updated and gave me an ETA(Aug 14 &gt;.&lt and weight(0.6330)&amp; such, so that's clearly lacking. However, I just checked and am pretty pleased with my box.





Box 14 :I'm glad that I got the Miss Jessie's quick curls, as I went and got the free samples yesterday and that wasn't a given option. The shadow stick seems cool, I'm just wondering what color it ends up being. The perfume, the qtip things, and the razor  are ok in my book too, I just hope they work well enough. 



  I'm also thrilled that I didn't get any tanning wipes or those eyeliner stickers.
I also emailed jouer yesterday and got a boatload of samples sent out to me. Thanks for that tip, I never would have thought of emailing the companies themselves. Save for last month(which was prob. the best I've had yet) most of my boxes have only been so-so.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 10, 2012)

I might be the only one that thinks this, but Birchbox has always sent me boxes that 100% reflect my profile. I have foundation listed as my splurge item and I have always gotten the "foundation" item of the month. They also send me my exact color match, things for dry skin (which I have), things for fine hair (which I have)...etc. Kudos to BB for really paying attention to my profile.


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow BB, you really dropped the ball on this one. This box? Completely pitiful..thanks for the crappy three items...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Aug 10, 2012)

looks like i'm getting box 1. not disappointed it won't be here until next week, especially since Sample Society was good to me this month.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 10, 2012)

Aww, Birchbox - so close and yet so far. I am indeed getting a Shu Uemura product but instead of the Velvet Moisture line that I am dying to try on my parched locks I am getting the Essence Absolue, yet another silicone serum. I have full size bottles of Kerastase, Orofluido, Amika, and Ojon. I have samples of a dozen more. My hair is extremely thin and fine, so I use only a couple drops at a time - it is not hyperbole to say that what I have currently could last a decade (assuming they don't go bad before then). I don't exactly blame BB for this - it is not their responsibility to know the contents of my bathroom - but I wanted to try that Velvet Moisture so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (Aug 10, 2012)

wow, a second month in a row flop for me.

eyerock, viva la juicy, stripper to go  - pretweeze, JUST the Oscar Blandi jasmine shampoo, the razor, and the Caldera hand soap. WTF? Did they NOT read the profiles sometimes and just ship shit out? I am getting shampoo without conditioner. My hair is so long it touches to my lower back. I need conditioner. IT IS DRY.
 
I am so pissed. I am so disappointed. I HOPE next month is better for me. I know it will be.  It looks like a welcome box in a way. It's that bad.


----------



## csddesigner (Aug 10, 2012)

First time posting!

I was getting nervous since I'm usually one of the first waves. I was happy with my first box, I got the Stilla bronzer and that was worth 3 months of birchbox but my last two boxes kind of fell flat. I ended up trading everything with friends and family.

But...I was actually really hoping for box 14. Guess what I got?







I was REALLY hoping for the Quick Curls sample. It looks huge and I was dying the try this. I'm even OK with the q-tips since I'm horrible at putting eyeliner and mascara on without getting it on my lid. It says I got the pink eyeshadow...which I'm not too crazy about, but I have other friends that might like it and might trade depending on what they get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, I'm really happy with this box! My BB faith has been restored.


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, a second month in a row flop for me.
> 
> ...


 Im right there with you. Ive been a sub since march and I feel like the box im getting is a welcome box. its so unsettling I have half the mind to contact them and ask them.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, a second month in a row flop for me.
> 
> ...


 I'm only getting the conditioner. Seriously. WTF?


----------



## missbritt (Aug 10, 2012)

Birchbox updated my account and it looks like I am getting box 35? on Monday. The weight is .5810 but I'm not sure what the white pencil is. It says brown base but I have never seen it before. Can anyone tell me?





I am not excited about the lipstick touch up. I don't even wear lipstick so these will be a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I can use the pencil my box will be pretty good!


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

I was really worried, because I talked 2 friends into signing up this month. Heard from one of them, and she's ecstatic about her box(14, on Zadi's pics), but haven't heard from the other yet. I hope she lucks out, too.

I'm pretty content with mine this month, and count my blessings that I got one of the few that were okay looking to me.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure which box I'm getting...under my account, the small picture of the box shows four items with a Juicy Couture, but the individual list doesn't mention it. Still, assuming I don't get any more of those cursed tanning wipes, mine is decent enough, especially if I end up with the Pixi blush!


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 10, 2012)

which box do I have?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DDF cleanser Oscar blondie shampoo the noir liner? (is this full size, anyone know?) I'm assuming the razor and perfume are my 4th and 5th samples?

I'm actually happy with it considering it's my first box


----------



## lovepink (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally got my tracking number today but it has not updated. I had been checking it through my account settings. Edited because I cannot do the spoiler on mynipad and have it come out correctly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> which box do I have?
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, the liner is full size.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 10, 2012)

Gosh...it says I'm getting box 20 for my second account which contains...

The darn Eye Rock liners...I received those the first time they came out on my first account and they felt terrible (like sticking scotch tape to your eyelid).  But I'm trying to stay positive by telling myself if they ever show up again, I won't get them on either account now!

 
Juice Beauty Moisturizer.  Eh...I already have a ton of this.  Don't really care for it.
 
The Juicy perfume.  Haven't liked any of the other scents they've sent me, but whatever.
 
C.O. Bigelow Lip Shine.  I really hope this is full size!  I'm a sucker for any sort of lip product...my poor purse is weighed down with lip glosses and chapstick!
 
And of course the razor, which I don't mind because it's always handy to have another on hand.
 
 
 
If anybody wants to trade their Comodynes self tanners for my Eye Rock liners...I'd be happy to do it!

This box hasn't officially shipped yet, but it needs to so I can try out the only product I'm excited about!  I haven't peeked at my main account yet, but I hope it's better than this box.  At this point I'm kind of scared to look...

*Edited for annoying typos.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I dont know what box # im getting

but it says im getting
Shick Razor
Showstoppers Fashion Tape?
The Balm Stainiac
Pixi Shadow Pen
my tracking number hasnt updated yet, so we will see how good this is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrissymarie (Aug 10, 2012)

looks like both of my BB accounts got box 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alycia (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box31

We have the same box. looks like box 31 bit not the same as Zadi's 31.

I think its a pretty good box


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box25

What is that white pencil thingy?


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looks like Im getting box 5...but my perfume isn't showing up!
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box31
> 
> ...


thanks, i was looking at Zadis and i just couldnt figure mine out lol


----------



## mimosette (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh Lawd, I"m getting the Eye Rock things.





Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
The razor, and the perfume.


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just checked and I think I'm getting Box 19, but there's a discrepancy with the picture and the shipping list. I'm getting:

-- Razor

 -- Miss Jessie's Original Creme de la Creme Conditioner (already got a sample of this from the website but happy to have another one... except the scents in the Miss Jessie's are INTENSE. Especially one of the samples I ordered, it smelled like childhood penicillin, but that's my only complaint about them.)

-- Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo (not pictured??)

-- Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (thought about ordering this one but ordered something else - excited to try!)

-- TALIKA mascara

-- Sabon foot cream

PICTURED is the Juicy perfume. I'm not excited about it at all, though, (I got the original Juicy in my welcome box and it's just too sweet for me. I've tried it like 3 times and it makes me feel like I grew up in an ice cream parlour at the edge of a circus) so if I get shampoo instead, even though my profile says my 'splurge' is fragrance, I'll be a happy girl!

If you're wondering, I do have curly hair in the extreme.


 
My first two boxes - an April wecome box and the May GG boxes were just meh, but my June, July and August boxes have truly made me happy! There have been at least 3 items in each I've liked, and one of those items was the CR Band Aids, but that's because I cut/burn/bruise/you-name-it myself enough having a Band Aid that's not boring brown is like having a bright yellow umbrella on a crappy day.

EDIT: This box is also really heavy! 0.7920.


----------



## Kittables (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just shipped and I checked, this is what I'm getting...
> 
> ...


----------



## heartinacage (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all! I just joined, after lurking on these threads for agesss. This should be my second Birchbox ever:

So on the website it says Box 5, but it is Box 6 of Zadi's screenshots:

- Caldrea hand soap - meh, it will get used.
- Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - I do like trying out new moisturizers, and it's nice to have a little tube to throw into my tiny crossbody bag.
- stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner - very excited for this one! I'm guessing it's not a full-sized sample (please correct me if I'm wrong), but the picture keeps me hopeful.

It weighed .447 lbs and should get here next week.

And, like everyone else, the Viva La Fleur sample and the razor, both of which I'm happy about, since I can bring the razor back to college instead of buying another one, and I buy perfume samples from Lucky Scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So, I'm happy about this box, but I probably wouldn't be if not for the eyeliner and razor. Honestly, I'm also thrilled that I didn't get a box with hair product, as it would have been wasted on me. I don't do a thing to my hair - I rarely use conditioner and don't even own a brush, just wash and air-dry. Now if only my skin were as low maintenance!
After reading through all of the posts on here, I guess I'm the only one who feels like my profile actually affects the products I get. I didn't check anything for hair but "Normal," and you see they did not waste any of those fabulous Miss Jessie products on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also because I am a relatively new subscriber and haven't gotten a

stila liner
before!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 10, 2012)

Ooh, i'm going to be so miffed if we don't get to leave feedback on the perfume!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks, i was looking at Zadis and i just couldnt figure mine out lol


 Apparently that list isn't complete, and the numbers are out of sequence.  There's actually 37 boxes this month.  Mine is 13 or 14 on Zadi's list, but it's really box 4.


----------



## ktcali (Aug 10, 2012)

My BB site updated and I was able to give feedback, but I am confused because I wasn't able to review the perfume. I haven't gotten my actual box yet, so I don't know for sure what is inside but so far, according to BB website my box includes:

Silk Razor

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow
Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
 
Where the HELL is my perfume sample!!! 

I will have a better idea when I get my box (hopefully today), as to what is actually inside. I wanted to post a pic but I didn't want to spoil it for anyone, so if someone can tell me how to hide a pic, that would be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 10, 2012)

Why, oh why do they do this to us?  I'm only getting 5 products to leave feedback on in both boxes, while I just ran across a box with 7 products.  I want an extra 20 points too...


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Lawd, I"m getting the Eye Rock things.


 I am too. I feel the same way.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

lol I thought some of them smelled like flea shampoo for dogs, but they worked GREAT. I loved the Sweetback Treatment. The smell was unfortunate.



> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> -- Razor
> ...


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same thing. I just checked. It looks like they JUST updated my page this instant. Before then, I was going bananas trying to figure out why nothing was showing feedback for this month. lol.
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

YAY!!!!! Got the box I wanted again!



 Box #6 x2
 And I got 2 of the same box! Im so happy! I really wanted this one for the Stila Liner, Im not sure what to do with the soap and yu-be but Im SOOOOOOOOO happy!


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 10, 2012)

One box has updated! Box 25 for that one... it looks okay! It was one I hadn't even noticed on the spoiler page. I think I will like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still waiting on my new subscription to update. Hoping to get a good welcome box since last month was so good!


----------



## missbritt (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box25
> 
> What is that white pencil thingy?


 Either nobody wants to tell us or nobody knows!

Birchbox needs to update it.

I'm getting this in my box too, hopefully I can use it.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow BB, you really dropped the ball on this one. This box? Completely pitiful..thanks for the crappy three items...
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartinacage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I just joined, after lurking on these threads for agesss. This should be my second Birchbox ever:
> 
> ...


 Im getting the same one! two of them, since I have 2 subbs. Im pretty sure the liner will be full sized, but Im wondering what colors it will be in....


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 10, 2012)

_*CAUTION: EXTREME RANT!!*_​  ​  *SO dissapointed!!!*​ On my second account, I am ony getting *4 things *total in my box *including* the razor..​ I figured the razor would be a type of lifestyle extra because they said in the video that it would be in addition to the regular selection of samples.​ Well in that case, this means im only receiving three, THREE samples this month.​ This is MORE THAN A LITTLE BIT ANNOYING!!!!!​ Especially considering they promise 4-5 beauty samples a month​ (plus a lifestyle extra every month I have been subscribed so far!)​ AND I am not even thrilled with the other three items in the box!!!​ [[it does show a perfume sample but its not listed underneath the picture. And even if I do get that as well, i will probably hate it considering I dont like any other scents from the Juicy Couture brand anymore.]]​ 

  ​  



Schick Hydro Silk Razo

per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

Caldrea Hand Soap

DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser

 
The DDF cleanser is available at Ulta as a GWP and I read earlier in this forum that they are selling the full size at TJ Max right now for Super Cheap!!  *Also a tiny ass paper packet sample of HAND SOAP!!! Are you kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 ​ I REALLY DO NOT UNDERSTAND HOW THIS BOX IS EVEN RELATED TO BEAUTY SCHOOL!​  ​ _*THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER BEEN THIS DISSAPOINTED IN A BOX.*_​  ​ THIS IS MY 6TH MONTH WITH BIRCHBOX​ AND MY THIRD MONTH WITH A SECOND ACCOUNT​ AND I JUST FEEL LIKE IVE BEEN SOOOO LET DOWN WITH THIS BOX.​ MY FIRST ACCOUNT'S BOX BETTER BLOW ME OUT OF THE FREAKING WATER!​ I AM ALMOST TOO AFRAID TO CHECK HAHA​ DOES ANYONE ELSE SHARE MY FRUSTRATION!?!?!​  ​


----------



## Val Erler (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting:

schick razor, jouer moiturizing lip gloss, oscar blandi invisible volumizing dry shampoo, and showstoppers fashion tape. ONLY 4 ITEMS!? Ugh..

Very underwhelmed, but I'd already decided I was cancelling after this month.  Though I love the element of surprse, every month I feel that I'd be happier blowing my $10 on a few new things at the store instead. I'm happier with myglam. No idea when I'll be receiving my box, tracking number hasnt updated in 2 days. 

*Also, I changed my shipping info around july 27th, do you all think it will be going to my old or new address?*


----------



## shanny21 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!!!!! Got the box I wanted again!
> 
> ...


 That's the box I'm getting! Though I'm not very pleased getting a blue liner (not so great for hazel eyes) but I can always gift it. Do you think the Stila is full or deluxe size?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the box I'm getting! Though I'm not very pleased getting a blue liner (not so great for hazel eyes) but I can always gift it. Do you think the Stila is full or deluxe size?


 You may not get the color shown on the website.  It could be any of the colors they have in stock, so maybe you'll end up with something you like.  The item is full size.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You may not get the color shown on the website.  It could be any of the colors they have in stock, so maybe you'll end up with something you like.  The item is full size.


 


> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the box I'm getting! Though I'm not very pleased getting a blue liner (not so great for hazel eyes) but I can always gift it. Do you think the Stila is full or deluxe size?


 There is no way of knowing what color you will get until you recieve it. Im hoping they give out different colors. Maybe black and brown? I have 2 of the same so Im hoping they are different otherwise the dup may go onto my trade list. Im just thrilled Im getting it!!!


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I thought some of them smelled like flea shampoo for dogs, but they worked GREAT. I loved the Sweetback Treatment. The smell was unfortunate.


 YES! That was the one that smelled like penicillin!! Aughhh. It's too painful to think about.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

I got box 3!!! Im pretty happy.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Aug 10, 2012)

Im getting box 16 and my daughter is getting box 14. how is it that I pay for her box yet she gets the better one every time?






Hers





Mine


----------



## libedon (Aug 10, 2012)

I've seen a few notes from Manna Kadar in the boxes - anyone know what that is? 

Looks like I'll be getting box 9 this month. Not in love, but not in hate, either. I do wish there were more make up samples (which is why I signed up for MyGlam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess I am getting box 4 (unpictured), because I don't see my stuff in the other boxes.

  August 2012  Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
Schick Hydro Silk Razor 
Buy
 
Osmotics Cosmeceuticals Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair 
Buy
 
Caldrea Hand Soap 
Buy
 
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Shampoo 
Buy
 
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment 
Buy
 

And the picture shows the juicy sample, too, wonder why I can't leave feedback on it??

Anyway, packet city for me this month. Yuck.


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm starting to see a pattern in when my box ships.  I get the notice on the 10th and I usually get the box by the 13th.  Past box #'s have been 4, 22, I couldnt figure out may but June was 24 and July was 18.  I'm keeping an evernote of all this info..I want to crack this code! (if there is one lol)

I'm getting box #15 which I'm kinda meh about.  it could be worse.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box15







Wish Shave Crave Shaving Cream in Pomegranate  *(I guess it's nice to go with the razor, I always forget to use shave cream and I still have my FAB from Glossybox)*

Viva La Juicy Le Fleur 

Stila Stay All Day Foundation *(well have to see about this one but this most likely will go up for trade)*

Yu-Be Skin Cream *(I have the full size tube of this already, it looks so sad but a little goes a long way, this will be good to have in the purse)*

Razor *(always come in handy since I always loose mine when traveling)*

I really dont see how this is a beauty school box but oh well can't win them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I am getting box 4 (unpictured), because I don't see my stuff in the other boxes.
> 
> ...


 I think you're getting Box 33...if that's how the numbering works in the link they have it attached to.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box33


----------



## Wida (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting a box that I didn't see listed and I haven't seen anybody else post that they're getting either.  Not super excited about it, but it really doesn't look like any of the boxes had much to be excited over. 

I'm getting:

Schick Hydro Razor

Caldrea Hand Soap

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Pixi Beauty Blush

Juicy Perfume

I have one blush that I love and I'm really not interested in trying the Pixi one that they are sending.  I'm not a fan of Pixi in general, so I think I'll put it up for trade.  I was crossing my fingers for a Stila liner, but I never seem to get the liners.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


 Thanks Katie! I will call them today on my lunch break. You've been a great help!


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 10, 2012)

Weird.. I finally got a tracking number yesterday but BB shows my box is the one that went out in the first wave with the cleanser, q-tips and tan wipes. I had been tracking what boxes had been received or had repeat items and thought I had a pretty good chance at getting a Miss Jessie's product.. Sad for me.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you're getting Box 33...if that's how the numbering works in the link they have it attached to.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box33


  Well, whichever one it is, it sucks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I seriously am not one to complain because I always find at least one thing I really love in the boxes, even if I never get my "ideal box". I am excited about the razor, but the rest of the stuff?? Ugh. I hate single use packets. If it was just of one thing, I could handle it, but THREE? And another perfume vial? I love perfume, but this box is not worth $10, no matter how you spin it.

I'm sure next month will be better.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what's the pixi item in box 27?






For some reason the pixi item and the perfum aren't listed but they're in the picture on the birchbox site for me


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I am getting box 4 (unpictured), because I don't see my stuff in the other boxes.
> 
> ...


The Juicy perfume is not in the shop yet. You won't be able to see it on the list or leave feedback until it is. : )


----------



## thepaintedlady (Aug 10, 2012)

Grrr. So I just got a tracking number, but the August Shop is already updated, and via the website I can see what I am getting in my box. The only thing I am looking forward to is the razor-since I need to buy some new cartridges soon. 

I got box # 25. I was really hoping to get one of the boxes with a Pixi item since I love their stuff, and since I've bleached, then dyed my hair teal, I don't wash my hair in the conventional method, so I'm going to give the Hubsy my shampoo and conditioner. Hopefully the shave cream will work well since I have really fickle skin. 

EDIT: I just realized that it shows the perfume in my box, too, but it's not there for me to review. Which makes me sad, because I just want my points!


----------



## Max88 (Aug 10, 2012)

And of course the first time they put a hair product I can actually use in the boxes, Miss Jessie's curling products, I don't get the box. I'm so disappointed. My box shows five items, but there's only three I can leave feedback for.

DDF Brightener 

Larabar Uber (which they've given me already and I didn't like it)
Dr. Jart BB Cream (going up for trade)
 
The items not listed is a perfume sample and some other product that's not listed. The item is yellow with a black cap with the word liquid written on it. I can't make out anything else.
ETA: Here's the link for the box

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box37


----------



## Melanie Harris (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so over BirchBox and after this month I am really contemplating about cancelling with them. After seeing what was on the website (before the box even shipped, ruining the surprise everyone else got), I decided I would send them an email. I know everyone is going to get a "crap box", but lately I have just felt really cheated by BirchBox. Below is the email I sent to the BirchBox Customer Service.

I have been a member of Birchbox since April of 2011 and I must say lately Birchbox has been very disappointing.
1.) First of all I have seen several people receive items from Birchbox for being subscribed to them for over a year. I still have not even received a Thank you from Birchbox for staying subscribed for over a year.
2.) Last month was the 5 senses box: Below is my box:





There was not an item in this box that related to TASTE IT, so I really felt jipped last month.

3.) This month I just logged onto my Birchbox page to see by box page updated, but tracking still is showing the box as not shipped (while I am already getting frustrated at how many people have already received there box). Then to have the "surprise" ruined by updating the page before the box even ships. Then on top of everything else to see this box:





But then to see the individual items I can review gives me something completely different as in being:

The Schick Razor that according to the video is a lifestyle extra
Shaving Cream
Skin Cream
A concealer
but no perfume that is shown in the box? (I was really looking forward to the perfume)
Plus I thought the lifestyle extra was an extra that would give me 3 samples to use, not 4-5 that is promised every month. Also, from photos being posted, many are showing the Stila is a card, not a real sample, how is this deluxe sized?

The worst part of the box is that:
1.) I was going to bring the box into work when I received it with the other sub services I have: ie, sample society, myglam, julep, and birchbox to try to convince some coworkers to sign up. I was thoroughly impressed with my Sample Society box, Julep box, and by the sneak peeks my MyGlam bag, Birchbox is awful this month and it does not bode well for you to pick up 20 extra subscriptions.
2.) I was also planning on starting a blog site this month to start showing what comes in each box based on my profile, again does not bode well for Birchbox.
3.) I have really been contemplating if I should cancel a subscription or not (because 4 is alot), but I have also really been contemplating if I should pick up a second subscription to Birchbox to try different product. Well, unless these problems are fixed very soon, it looks like Birchbox has made up my mind for both issues.

It would be very gratifying to see that alot of people cancel subs after this month, and the "DELUXE" samples that send out/you can get at the store for free (especially when they are in a foil packet or a card)


----------



## Melanie Harris (Aug 10, 2012)

Honestly, I think the person that picked out these boxes/based on profiles needs to be fired, because having this many people unhappy when there are several subscription sites now really is not a good thing.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 10, 2012)

My box just today updated since the 4th. Box Wt .7880. Anyone else have this wt?


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box just today updated since the 4th. Box Wt .7880. Anyone else have this wt?


 The site updated just sign into Birchbox to see what you got this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm so glad I didn't get the DDF cleanser, and I'm sorry to everyone who did. Even if you don't have sensitive skin, be careful! I have combination skin that is usually not sensitive (unless it has a ton of bad stuff in it, I try to use natural as much as possible) and I picked that cleanser in a BeautyFix order awhile ago and it made my face super sensitive and it burned. Ugh.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 10, 2012)

Umm this is so odd...

I'm getting box #27 and 2 things aren't listed... (if anyone knows what that pixi item is, please let me know!!)





and box #21 with the perfume missing and the horrible eyerock stuff...





And my mom is getting box 34 which is also missing the perfum item




I hope birchbox fixes this, it would kinda suck to not get review points


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box37 Hmm what is that orange tube?


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm holding out till after December to see if things pick up and if they don't I might unsub.  that goes for BB and Glossybox.  

Fall/Winter are my favorite seasons so It would be silly for me to unsub when they are just around the corner.  I've been hiding in my apartment all summer so all the summery stuff like tan towelettes have been of no use to me.


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone have an idea of what the white stick is in box #26?


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

I think these awful samples are why they kept this month under wraps.


----------



## dreile (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what the white stick is in box #26?


 I was wondering the same thing.  Hope someone figures it out soon.  I tried but can not get a clear read on it.  lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

also, for those who wanted the stila all matte palette last month, its in the shop now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 10, 2012)

Box 16 here. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box16

Not the most exciting box ever but I'm excited to finally try the WEI buffing beads and the WEI mud mask looks interesting! So those things, plus the razor, plus my points from reviewing make it worth it enough for me this time around. I gotta say though, after months of epic BBs this one is sort of lackluster for me. lol. The Stila doesn't look bad either, looks like a decent size tube to try out. I love Juicy vials for my purse (one of my fave perfumes) and haven't smelled the one I'm getting in my BB yet, so that's a bonus. I already got the Yu-Be stuff from a Dermstore order, they put it in there as a sample. It's okay, doesn't excite me much and the little tiny sample of hand soap is bleh. Who knows though, maybe I'll adore it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think these awful samples are why they kept this month under wraps.


  agreed!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box37 Hmm what is that orange tube?


 Looks like the orange tube is


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the orange tube is
> 
> ...


----------



## Linnake (Aug 10, 2012)

just looked and my 1st sub is box #3 and my new sub is box 11. Happy I didn't get any tanning products!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

And they just added the Juicy perfume and its not in stock yet, waitlist only. Also, why doesnt the pixi blush have an option to add into cart?


----------



## starfighter82 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am getting box number 22. I do not feel it's one of the better boxes, but it certainly could be worse, a lot worse! I am actually looking forward to try everything in the box. 

Also, as others have said, if an item is not showing up on your screen under "box" it doesn't mean you won't be able to review it, it just means they haven't finished updating their website. When I first logged on this morning to see what box I was getting the perfume wasn't showing up, then about 10 minutes later it now shows up.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 10, 2012)

Dangit, I'm getting box 21 with Eye Rock stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 10, 2012)

The white stick is Sumita Brow Fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just updated! Kind of a neat product for a Welcome Box IMO!


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 10, 2012)

Usually I can pick out a few boxes each month where I'm like "omg thats the best box!" I just looked over all the boxes and didn't have that feeling about any of them so that says a lot I think.

I think it's cool they are sampling Pixi but I feel like that is a brand that should have been more featured and instead they went in under the radar.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the orange tube is
> 
> ...


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 21 according to Zadi's list, but I think it might be a different one according to BB?

Schick Razor (I'm actually pumped about this - was just about to purchase a new razor, so looks like I won't have to for now!)
Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer (sounds promising.  I'm always up for trying new skin products!)
Eye Rock Designer Liner (okay, so I am NOT looking forward to these, but I'm in college, so I'm sure I'll find some type of use for these.  Maybe at some type of gaudy party or something ha!)
Juicy Couture La Fleur (which is now showing up for me.  Not a huge perfume girl, but like to try new scents, so whatever.)
C.O. Bigelow Ultra Mentha Lip Shine (very excited for this! Love minty lip products!)

I'm actually okay with this box. I was feeling a little nervous because nothing looked that exciting to me, but love trying new products.  Plus, June and July were good to me (I got the Stila bronzer in June and the Eyeko skinny liner in July that I've been obsessed with!), so I'm due for a less-than-stellar month.

Also, don't freak if you're samples aren't listed under your box yet.  I'm sure they're still adding new things to the store seeing as my perfume just showed up.


----------



## natpen (Aug 10, 2012)

> Can anyone make out what it says? I'm on my in laws super small laptop.


 They just added it to the site; it's a volumizing hair treatment. Anyone else who have Box 37 notice it appears to be the ONLY box without a razor? While none of them picture it, all the others have it listed as a picture and give a feedback option. I thought everyone was getting the "Birchbox Find" this month?


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like a volumizing spray, http://www.birchbox.com/shop/liqwd-volumizing-catalyst-spray. This is the description:

_Itâ€™s a catch-22: we love the look of sleek, flat-ironed locks, but the heat styling leaves our hair lacking volume. The solution to this conundrum? LiQWd's body-boosting spray. Itâ€™s made with a revolutionary moisturizing ingredient that amplifies each strand, even after straightening with a flat iron. Unlike traditional styling sprays, the light mist isnâ€™t sticky and leaves hair soft and bouncy._


----------



## dreile (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The white stick is Sumita Brow Fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It just updated! Kind of a neat product for a Welcome Box IMO!


 I just saw that too.  

How did you figure it out that that is a welcome box?  While that product is interesting look at the others in the box!  Not good!!  

And no razor?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2012)

So much for hoping I'd get an awesome box because it was shipped last. I can't believe its my six month anniversary and I'm getting those stupid eye rock things. The rest of my box doesn't look terrible, useable which is a plus, but not exciting. Idk what # it is bc I'm on my phone but I'm getting the perfume, razor, eye rock, Juice beauty moisturizer and co bigelow lip shine.


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw that too.
> 
> ...


Im just sort of assuming it's a welcome box. It's what I am getting with my new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So it is the welcome box for me!


----------



## Lychae (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im right there with you. Ive been a sub since march and I feel like the box im getting is a welcome box. its so unsettling I have half the mind to contact them and ask them.


I've been with them since August of last year. It's not even worth it to even contact them about it for me anyways. They're not going to even give me extra points, or a comp (again. they switched my boxes last month! I passed all my stuff to my mom besides the larabar uber).


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same thing. I just checked. It looks like they JUST updated my page this instant. Before then, I was going bananas trying to figure out why nothing was showing feedback for this month. lol.
> ...


----------



## dreile (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im just sort of assuming it's a welcome box. It's what I am getting with my new account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So it is the welcome box for me!


 Good to know.  I am pretty new here so thought maybe I was missing something.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .....This is a month where the stuff we may not like, rather than going into the trade list, might make good donations to your local shelter...just sayin'.


 LOVE this. I'm moving, so I already have stuff to donate to them.



> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 21!
> 
> ...


 You are going to go to Rocky Horror Picture Show and wear those! haha. Or hallowween!



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Between my two boxes, I got two razors.  And a whole bunch of crap I've already gotten and won't use.  I guess last month was good for both of them, so I'll take a dud or two.  But the Eyerock liners?  WTF, Birchbox.  How did they possibly think sending those shit-tastic things again was a good idea?  I feel like this month should be called "back of the closet" not "back to beauty school"...
> 
> Also got the tanning wipes (again, but other box) in intensive (again) and I am the PALEST creature ever created.  Last time I looked like rubbed Pauly D on my legs in a haphazard manner.  So.... I guess I have loads up for trade whenever these garbage boxes actually come in.


 I'm cracking up here. Pauly D would come off on your legs as orange, but at least there'd be sick beats involved since he's a DJ!



> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting:
> 
> ...


 I changed mine a while ago and they ignored it and sent it to my old address. I'm not sure how early they print out the labels. '



> Originally Posted by *Melanie Harris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so over BirchBox and after this month I am really contemplating about cancelling with them. After seeing what was on the website (before the box even shipped, ruining the surprise everyone else got), I decided I would send them an email. I know everyone is going to get a "crap box", but lately I have just felt really cheated by BirchBox. Below is the email I sent to the BirchBox Customer Service.
> 
> ...


 I just put myself on the MyGlam waitlist last night!!!

Also, my thing shows that I should be getting a tube of the stilla stuff, instead I got this little card with the bb, foundation, concealer. Oy vey BB.


----------



## JessP (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, small world!


 Indeed! I still crave ice cream from Mora in Poulsbo lol.


----------



## JessP (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since some of you were wondering, here's a pic of box 4. this is what I'm getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same thing. I just checked. It looks like they JUST updated my page this instant. Before then, I was going bananas trying to figure out why nothing was showing feedback for this month. lol.
> ...


----------



## erinkins (Aug 10, 2012)

I just logged on to check my box and I can't wait for it to get here now! I'm getting box 14 which includes 

Miss Jessies Quick Curls Razor Q-Tips Viva La Juicy La Fleur
Pixi Shadow Pen
 
I'm really excited for the Miss Jessies. I actually just ordered two samples from their website but didn't get the Quick Curls so I'm really excited to try it out. I already have the razor, but I'm actually excited to get it because I'm out of heads for it. I'm also excited about the shadow pen and hopefully it will be pretty good quality. Although I wish I would have got more mascara I'm very pleased with what I will get!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Indeed! I still crave ice cream from Mora in Poulsbo lol.


 OMG! Lol, I meet up with a gfs from Sequim in Poulsbo. Usually it's lunch somewhere downtown, off to Tisley's for a few beers, and Sluy's Bakery or Mora for dessert and strolling through the shops! My gf is always down for a play day in Poulsbo; i created a monster! Lol


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

My box:





Is the Pixi Lip Blush full size? Glad to get the polish remover, everything else is _meh._


----------



## Dollysantana (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box just today updated since the 4th. Box Wt .7880. Anyone else have this wt?


 I have the same box weight!!!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally got my box after the whole Post Office incident!





I'm pretty happy with it overall!


----------



## Max88 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natpen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just added it to the site; it's a volumizing hair treatment. Anyone else who have Box 37 notice it appears to be the ONLY box without a razor? While none of them picture it, all the others have it listed as a picture and give a feedback option. I thought everyone was getting the "Birchbox Find" this month?


 Thank you. Another useless item for me. And that sucks if it doesn't come with the razor, which is looking likely.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box after the whole Post Office incident!
> 
> ...


 really wanted this box... happy for ya but sad for me..


----------



## crazymomma10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Getting Box #17





I'm interested to try it all out. This is by far the best box I have had in the last three months. Although I will be really upset if the stuff comes on a card but understand why it does. But other than that I am pretty excited for this month compared to my less than stellar last three months.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting the box i thought I was getting by comparing weights to the people who already received it. Box #13...i don't really need the makeup remover (isn't that what the lash cleanser is) because I use phisosophy's purity and it melts everything off. The hair oil should be interesting,  I've received Macadamia oil from BA &amp; it will be nice to compare the two. It's not the most exciting month but I'll do my best to put it to use............

Oh and tracking finally updated....

Wait I don't know if anyone mentioned this but box #13 on their website isn't what we expected from the spoilers...


----------



## salee730 (Aug 10, 2012)

just checked my account online and it looks like i'm getting box #1:

*razor

*shu uemura art of hair full shimmer illuminating shampoo + conditioner

*talika lash serum

*yu-be skin cream

*beauty fixation lipstick touch-up q-tips

*juicy couture perfume sample

feeling so-so about the box. the razor will be nice for travel ... and i've always been curious about yu-be products since i've seen them at sephora 5,000 times. but i'm pretty sure that i won't really need/use the lipstick touch-up q-tips. and i am SO over the perfume samples. i've tossed every one that's come my way. : ( after a few 'meh' boxes, it might be time to cash in my BB points and say goodbye ...


----------



## arendish (Aug 10, 2012)

I've only seen one other person getting Box #6 on here. It's for my 2nd account.

Schick Hydro Silk Razor
stila smudge stick waterproof eyeliner (this pays for both of my boxes)
yu-be moisturizing skin cream
Caldrea hand soap
Juicy Couture Perfume
 
I got the tanning product box for my first box, which was honestly okay for me. I can trade out some of my non wanted items. But this box is great. I'm pretty excited about the eyeliner. And I really like the Juicy perfume, so it's just an extra to throw in my purse. Altogether, I may be in the 1% who is happy this month.


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! That was the one that smelled like penicillin!! Aughhh. It's too painful to think about.


 I've been trying to decide ever since if the good quality of the product is worth braving out the smell. It seems like all the great smelling stuff never works for my hair, but the bad smelling stuff works great. Why can't I ever have both? lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight is 0.76 and it's box #19 no perfume sample for me
> 
> According to the website iam getting
> ...


 That is my box as well and I am pretty excited about it except for the Miss Jessies Curly merengue cuz I dont have curly hair! And I think we do get a perfume, it just hasnt been uploaded on the website!


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time posting here.  I just hope I get a somewhat decent box this month.  I've been subbed since April, and I think I've gotten the worst box every month.  I even tried changing the age on my profile to 25 hoping that would help, but no such luck.
> 
> ...


 I am in the same boat.  I have also been subbed since April and have gotten the worst box every month.  I got the expired Befine stuff and then last month I had the "wrong box" issue and an opened Larabar.  They keep sending me stuff for really dark skin even though my profile says I am light skinned.  All this combined has made me decide I'm going to cancel.


----------



## melonz (Aug 10, 2012)

According to BB, I am getting Box 27. AGRHRHH! There's nothing I like in it!

Schick Hydro Silk Razor

Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
PIXI Beauty Lip Blush


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NoahsMommy52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat.  I have also been subbed since April and have gotten the worst box every month.  I got the expired Befine stuff and then last month I had the "wrong box" issue and an opened Larabar.  They keep sending me stuff for really dark skin even though my profile says I am light skinned.  All this combined has made me decide I'm going to cancel.


Have you tried completely changing your profile? Or finding someone who gets good boxes every month and changing your profile to match theirs?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 10, 2012)

Go figure. I received those AWFUL Eye Rock Stickers in February on my main sub, and guess what i'm getting on my 2nd, 3 month old sub? YEP the eye stickers again. At least i have my other box to look forward to (not peeking)

Let me know if ANYONE out there would trade their tanning stuff for:






The eye stickers, hand soap, perfume, or shampoo shown here.


----------



## Hellaine (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone else getting box 9? Looks like we'll be getting another shampoo sample without a conditioner. Why do they keep doing that? It's kind of difficult to sample a shampoo that way.
> 
> I'm getting box 9, but on my Contents Preview on the website, it shows I am getting a shampoo sample and a conditioner sample.
> 
> I guess this box is okay except I'm not sure how I got picked for the stretch mark cream.  Not into skin care stuff, I'm lucky to have really nice, unmarred skin even after 2 kids.  I don't remember if the profile asked about kids or not, that's the only reason I can think why they thought I would ever want to sample it.  Shrug.  The lip stuff looks cute, depending on the color and size.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, go for the One Love Organics pack! It does have free shipping, and while they say the samples are single use, that is really only true for the scrub. The cleanser will give you several uses, the serums should last at least a week (I use 3 drops at a time for my whole face), and my little skin savior pot lasted almost a month (but I only use it as an eye makeup remover). My skin loves them and I bought all of them in the larger sizes. They are waterless, so a little goes a long way.
> 
> ...








(March box)

Just curious, was the beauty balm in that same little tub that BB sent out a few months ago? I still have it and have been using it near daily, and I'm *just now* starting to see the bottom. So it'd totally be worth it for me to scoop up a couple sample packs for a few bucks rather than buying the huge tub for $60.


----------



## JessP (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! Lol, I meet up with a gfs from Sequim in Poulsbo. Usually it's lunch somewhere downtown, off to Tisley's for a few beers, and Sluy's Bakery or Mora for dessert and strolling through the shops! My gf is always down for a play day in Poulsbo; i created a monster! Lol


 Aw I miss the cinnamon rolls from Sluy's and also that little blue shop, La Saisons I think it's called - such cute things there! Do you ever go to Paella Bar or Burrata Bistro? Those were two of my favorite places to dine in the area. My fiance and I went to Sequim for the lavender festival last year which was pretty neat, and we also took the required trip to Forks lol and Hurricane Ridge. Did you go to Whaling Days this year? Ah, Silverdale.. I do miss it sometimes, if only it was a little less rainy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimosette (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am too. I feel the same way.


Oh, well. Maybe we can post hilarious pics of ourselves wearing them as mustaches .


----------



## karenX (Aug 10, 2012)

they did ask in the survey.

even though I do have kids, I refused to tell them that from the beginning, for exactly that reason. I have a teenager and a 7 year old, but I do not want them sending me "mommy" stuff in my birchbox.



> Originally Posted by *Hellaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 9, but on my Contents Preview on the website, it shows I am getting a shampoo sample and a conditioner sample.
> ...


----------



## mimosette (Aug 10, 2012)

My box is out for delivery.

And my cat just calmly walked through the house with my Eyeko eyeliner from last month (or should I say earlier this month !) in his mouth, like a dog carrying a bone .

I'm going to make him wear the Eye Rock stickers.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE this. I'm moving, so I already have stuff to donate to them.
> 
> ...


 I got the stila liner this month lol! If you want, I can post up my profile and maybe you can change yours?


----------



## mishtastic (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got my shipping info and apparently I'm getting Box #8. Anyone else get that one?

My Urban Decay liner just broke, so I'm glad to get a new black liner. I do want to try a lash conditioner, and I can always use a new razor. Other than that... I'm pretty ho-hum about this box.

BUT AT LEAST I DIDN'T GET THE EYE ROCK STICKERS YET... probably jinxed myself and will get it next month.


----------



## CarmenVF (Aug 10, 2012)

Based on the website and this thread, looks like I'm getting Box 33 also. I was a little nervous that I wouldn't care for my box given what's in some of the other boxes but I'm actually quite pleased.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw I miss the cinnamon rolls from Sluy's and also that little blue shop, La Saisons I think it's called - such cute things there! Do you ever go to Paella Bar or Burrata Bistro? Those were two of my favorite places to dine in the area. My fiance and I went to Sequim for the lavender festival last year which was pretty neat, and we also took the required trip to Forks lol and Hurricane Ridge. Did you go to Whaling Days this year? Ah, Silverdale.. I do miss it sometimes, if only it was a little less rainy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Whaling days nope, but we hit the bar that night lol.. had to work and they're doing construction along the Chico exit, so parking/driving was a mess! I've done the bistro(yum), but not the Paella place..will have to try it next time! I love the Lavendar festival, even though my friend's allergic! Lol, she loads up on antihistamines and braves it! Had a friend who lived in a cabin up near Hurricane Ridge, lived near Forks as a kid, and the Olympic peninsula in general have been my stomping grounds since my dad got outta the army and relocated us when I was a kid. Love it out here! Summer's been pretty nice, with August really warming up!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 10, 2012)

does anyone have a link or something to see what all the box options were?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery.
> 
> ...


 At first I cracked up with that image. Then I realize that with how freaking ugly those Eye Rock stickers are.. that might be animal abuse!







> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the stila liner this month lol! If you want, I can post up my profile and maybe you can change yours?


That'd be great!!! Clearly you've got the good bb karma or something!!! Or if you don't want to post the whole thing here, feel free to message me!!!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 10, 2012)

I've had a non-working tracking number for a second day.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 10, 2012)

My perfume shows up now.


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 10, 2012)

my birchbox page just updated to show august, and i'm pretty sure i'm getting a box that isn't even on the box list.

- razor
- gloss moderne
- beauty fixation lipstick touch up
- juicy perfume
- sumita brow fix

this box kind of sucks for me because i don't wear lipstick and i don't like fussing with my eyebrows besides plucking them. hopefully i can find someone else who will want those


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 10, 2012)

Dreaded box #7! UGH not one but TWO tanning products. I'm not sure that being able to view all your past boxes is such a good idea. Now I can look back over the last few months and say to myself I really only liked two of them. One more month to send a decent box or I'm cashing in and moving on.


----------



## missionista (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting the tanning products box, and am actually excited!  I will most likely not use the tanning products, but can and will happily use everything else in there.  I am almost out of cleanser, so it is really good timing that this one is showing up now.


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 10, 2012)

I think this is the first month I'm more excited about my Glam bag than either of my Birchboxes. I'll be getting box 16 and box 33.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox page just updated to show august, and i'm pretty sure i'm getting a box that isn't even on the box list.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had a non-working tracking number for a second day.


 Yea,  mine hasn't worked since Monday.  I called and they said my box went out from BB on Monday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be one of the ones that get their box without the tracking info updating.  My mom's box--same thing.  Grrrr.  I really don't blame BB...our local UPS MI sucks!


----------



## Animekitten (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody got the osmotics blue copper 5?  I was wondering how big of a sample you got?


----------



## dolceloure (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks! My shipping info finally got posted though, and Birchbox finally updated their August section, and here's what I'm getting:

Schick razor

Showstoppers fashion tape

Stila all day foundation, concealer and brush kit

Juicy la fleur

DDF Brightening cleanser 
Overall, nothing WOW (except the Stila maybe) but grateful that I'm not getting any repeats or products which are utterly useless to me.

Ugh, my package is only 4 hours away (in Kansas City...I live in St. Louis) and the expected delivery date is not til August 14th! Oh well, that's my birthday so I guess there's something to look forward to, lol.


----------



## Emr410 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just got my box. #16 according to BB, #17 according to Zadi's list. I think it should be called the packet box because that is literally what it is. The items even say single application! I am not too happy that everything is a one use packet and it appears I was missing packets based on others pictures who received this box. I calculated the value and the box is barely worth the $10 it cost.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Juicy $1.40 Yube $1.28 Wei beads $2.00 Wei Mask $5.25 Caldera Soap $0.30 Stila Card (I don't even thnk there is enough to apply to your whole face 1 time) Razor (if you count this, the the box is worth more) Total: $10.23


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 10, 2012)

How can you tell what your box number is? I don't see mine on zadi's list?


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whaling days nope, but we hit the bar that night lol.. had to work and they're doing construction along the Chico exit, so parking/driving was a mess! I've done the bistro(yum), but not the Paella place..will have to try it next time! I love the Lavendar festival, even though my friend's allergic! Lol, she loads up on antihistamines and braves it! Had a friend who lived in a cabin up near Hurricane Ridge, lived near Forks as a kid, and the Olympic peninsula in general have been my stomping grounds since my dad got outta the army and relocated us when I was a kid. Love it out here! Summer's been pretty nice, with August really warming up!



I live in Seattle, but I've got friends who live in Seabeck! After reading this little thread I know I'll be making a few detours next time I go up there...


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can you tell what your box number is? I don't see mine on zadi's list?


Go to the Box tab on the Birchbox website. Then scroll down to Box History. Click on the picture of this months box. The end of the URL will telll you the box #.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box. #16 according to BB, #17 according to Zadi's list. I think it should be called the packet box because that is literally what it is. The items even say single application! I am not too happy that everything is a one use packet and it appears I was missing packets based on others pictures who received this box.
> 
> I calculated the value and the box is barely worth the $10 it cost.
> ...


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!! This is the box that I got. I emailed them about the Stila card, no response yet. I'm not sure HOW i'm supposed to evaluate a product that is so tiny. It's like what they give out for free in magazine inserts..


 It's not even enough product to use on a toddler beauty queen.

&gt;_&lt;


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 10, 2012)

> Go to the Box tab on the Birchbox website. Then scroll down to Box History. Click on the picture of this months box. The end of the URL will telll you the box #.


 I don't have Box history yet. This is my first one.


----------



## Emr410 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Thank you!! This is the box that I got. I emailed them about the Stila card, no response yet. I'm not sure HOW i'm supposed to evaluate a product that is so tiny. It's like what they give out for free in magazine inserts..


 No doubt! You can swatch it on your jawline to see if it matches, but there is no way you can try it out and see if you like it! The rest of the items are the free sample size too! Even the Yube that is in a tube, I have gotten that exact same tube as one of my three samples from Sephora before. Absolutely nothing about this box is deluxe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At first I cracked up with that image. Then I realize that with how freaking ugly those Eye Rock stickers are.. that might be animal abuse!
> 
> ...


 I actually posed it here before lol! on the same thread many pages back! But here it is again. and the boxes Ive gotten


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Seattle, but I've got friends who live in Seabeck! After reading this little thread I know I'll be making a few detours next time I go up there...


 Nice! I never get over there as often as I'd like! Sad, because I'm only a ferry ride away, lol. Seabeck is nice. A bunch of my friends are headed up to Lake Cushman this weekend and into next week. I may have to sneak up there for the day. I'm sad I missed out on the Bite of Seattle this year; did you go?


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like i'm getting this (attempting a spoiler):

https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1150.jpg
(It says box 30 but is box 31 in Zadi's list)

I'm really excited! Even though I think I got the YuBe cream before.  This may be the first time i've had more than 4 (potentially) reviewable samples in over a year, and (besides the perfume) they are all things I would actually use!

And as a sidenote, I got my tracking number out of my acct on Wednesday, just got the email today, but it still isnt' trackable at all. Did anyone else get this box yet?


----------



## CaWo (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 
Buy
 
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber 
Buy
 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Buy
 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser 
Buy
 
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 

Finally found out what i'm getting! Thought everyone was getting the razor!?


----------



## CaWo (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 
Buy
 
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber 
Buy
 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Buy
 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser 
Buy
 
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 

Finally found out what i'm getting-thought everyone got the razor!?


----------



## CaWo (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 
Buy
 
LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber 
Buy
 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Buy
 
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser 
Buy
 
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 

Finally found out what i'm getting-thought everyone got the razor!?


----------



## Leiakat (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!! This is the box that I got. I emailed them about the Stila card, no response yet. I'm not sure HOW i'm supposed to evaluate a product that is so tiny. It's like what they give out for free in magazine inserts..


 Long time lurker,  but I had to comment on this.

My daughter got this,  and I emailed because the majority of the box was packets.  I got a long response about how their goal is to save subscribers from the bother of the make up counter and help them explore new things.  When I pointed out a barely one use packet,  so how can you really experience something new,  I received the response, 'sorry you were diappointed with the size of your samples'.  I signed up for my own account the debut month,  the samples really are declining.   /img/forum/go_quote.gif

/img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like i'm getting this (attempting a spoiler):
> 
> ...


 Mine is box 12 and was box 13 in Zadi's list.....I think it's because there seems to not be a box 3 anymore so the numbering got messed up?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox page just updated to show august, and i'm pretty sure i'm getting a box that isn't even on the box list.
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Seattle, but I've got friends who live in Seabeck! After reading this little thread I know I'll be making a few detours next time I go up there...


 That's awesome!  There are some great things to do in the smaller towns on the Kitsap Peninsula - Poulsbo is great and I highly recommend you visit there. Definitely stop at Mora Iced Creamery on Bainbridge or in Poulsbo, it's fantastic. I loved taking the Bainbridge Island ferry over to the city, driving through the greenery on the island, then seeing the gorgeous skyline from the water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Pacific NW is definitely beautiful!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 10, 2012)

At first I was not sure how I felt about the boxes I'm receiving but I think that is because I really wanted an eye shadow or make up product. Also, I am not keen on perfume samples...although it looks like everyone is getting the Viva La Juicy sample.  

The box I received today is not on Zadi's list. It contains

Juicy Couture sample, Schick razor, Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner swabs (which I am excited about), WEI Golden Root purifying mud mask, WEI pomegranate buffing beads (2 single application packets), and a Stila card  with three small foil packs of BB, foundation and concealer (which appear WAY too dark for me to even sample).
The other box I'm receiving appears to be box #7. I'm not super jazzed about the Comodynes self tanning products and another perfume sample but I am excited for the DDF brightening cleanser and the Beauty Fixation make up remover swabs!

I will say the boxes are chock full of samples this month and that is rather exciting. Now if only I could get off the wait list for MyGlam... TGIF everyone!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not even enough product to use on a toddler beauty queen.
> 
> &gt;_&lt;


 hehehe. Especially if Honey Boo Boo joins birch box. Sometime tells me her mama does not do light makeup!!



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually posed it here before lol! on the same thread many pages back! But here it is again. and the boxes Ive gotten


 You and I got the same first box, and very similar second ones. Only you got the eyestick. From there we deviate. Here's an experiment. I'm going to change my profile to match yours and let's compare the next box!!



> Originally Posted by *Leiakat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time lurker,  but I had to comment on this.
> 
> ...


 Ugh. I know. The makeup counter isn't a bother. At least they let me try their products. I'm a very positive person, but I'm getting a bit miffed. I think they are expanding too fast.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery.
> 
> ...


Post pictures, please.


----------



## MissJRenee (Aug 10, 2012)

Im new here so Im not sure how to do the spoilers cover up... so if you dont want to see it this is your warning haha

I am actually really excited about this month's box.  On the site it says I have box 1 (not sure where the other list yall are referencing is...)  I havent really had a complete dud box yet.  There have been things that I got that I was less than thrilled about but then I tried it and I was really impressed like the Olive green Eyeko liner - Im a strict black maybe Ill use dark brown but no colors ever and always pencil...Loved the way it looked and the way it went on so smooth! And I really like my designer bandaids, and the Melvita Rose Water spray! Just overall I have gotten some neat things... This box wont be any different.  

On the website it says I will get:

Schick Razor (my husband always steals my razors so you can never have enough)

per-fekt beauty lash perfection gel 

Caldera hand soap (love hand soap, and with two little ones you can never have enough soap)

Viva La Juicy La Fleur (i already wear viva la juicy so im excited to try this)

DDF Skin Brightening Cleanser ( looking forward to trying this, I have naturally clear skin, but I have noticed my face looking blah)

So overall Im excited to get my box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 10, 2012)

Double post :/


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 10, 2012)

Heres what im getting... 

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Curly Meringue
TALIKA Lipocils Expert
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
SabonÂ® Foot Cream
Schick Hydro Silk Razor


----------



## heartinacage (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting the same one! two of them, since I have 2 subbs. Im pretty sure the liner will be full sized, but Im wondering what colors it will be in....


 I'm wondering as well. I'm normally a black eyeliner gal but would actually like to try a few of the other shades, haha. Wow, you do seem to have good luck with boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Our profiles have some things in common (I too picked "Classic" and "Trendy"), so hopefully the luck will be shared too, haha


----------



## shammycat (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm actually really excited for my box. It includes those god-awful eyerock eyeliners (maybe for Halloween?) but also has a full size lip stain in it. I'm obsessed with lip products in general right now, so this is great!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartinacage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering as well. I'm normally a black eyeliner gal but would actually like to try a few of the other shades, haha. Wow, you do seem to have good luck with boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Our profiles have some things in common (I too picked "Classic" and "Trendy"), so hopefully the luck will be shared too, haha


 Hopefully hahaha!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont know why Im receiving the DFF brightening cleanser that is for hyperpigmentation when I did not check off hyperpigmentation on my profile, and the cleaners has harsh ingredients not suited for my sensitive skin. It seems to be the "big ticket item" in my box too. wahh wahh.  I almost want to write to BB.  I can't even use the main item


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I hate my box...I have never hated a box before but for this is just a no use box. 

This is my box:


----------



## manuri (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to BB, I am getting Box 27. AGRHRHH! There's nothing I like in it!
> 
> ...


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I hate my box...I have never hated a box before but for this is just a no use box.
> 
> This is my box:


 whats in that box? I'm getting box 20, its a C.O bigelow mint gloss, juice beauty moisturizer, eye rock designer liner, razor, and viva la juicy la fleur, My box is just okay.... I thought this box looked good!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I hate my box...I have never hated a box before but for this is just a no use box.
> 
> This is my box:


 this is the same pic i had for my box. it actually lists diff items for me. i listed them a few posts up


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I hate my box...I have never hated a box before but for this is just a no use box.
> 
> This is my box:


 That just shows how different we all are, I love your box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats in that box? I'm getting box 20, its a C.O bigelow mint gloss, juice beauty moisturizer, eye rock designer liner, razor, and viva la juicy la fleur, My box is just okay.... I thought this box looked good!


 I think my box is number 18, what can I can remember from the list that I saw with all the boxes on them.


----------



## anida (Aug 10, 2012)

My box got here today.





I ended up getting box #3 which is the one that I wanted the most. The only thing I don't like is the Pixi lip &amp; line primer. I don't think I'll ever use it &amp; I was hoping to get the other one instead, the lipstick &amp; liner, I believe?


----------



## CaWo (Aug 10, 2012)

I got those eye rock stickers and I could not get them to work! They might work for Halloween though! Good idea!


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 10, 2012)

I can honestly say this box made me happy. I'm probably in the 1% that thinks that. Somehow though I got lucky this month.

I'm excited for the perfume for once because I already own the original viva la juicy, which I love. I'll never complain about a spare razor. The Miss Jessie's stretch silkening creme is a huge sample which I will use on my natural curls. I got the Lip &amp; Line by Pixi in vintage rose, I love lip products! The only thing I may not be excited about is the YuBe cream, but I will definitely still try it out.

I just hope I love my second account box as much as the first!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this box too and I love it, even tho I dont have curly hair I am already trading the curly merengue (for an item I really want) and keeping everything else in there!


 Did you trade the curly merengue pretty quickly?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can honestly say this box made me happy. I'm probably in the 1% that thinks that. Somehow though I got lucky this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box got here today.
> 
> ...


I got this box too. Just came. I got the nearly clear no.1 of the pixi lip and line primer though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm happy with my boxes...according to Zadi's list, I'm getting 3 and 6. I think I posted earlier I was getting 7, but can't find the post. Can't keep up with you girls!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 5. Seems like a good one. I can always use more eyeliner! :] Not that excited about the perfume sample though. Oh welll.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you trade the curly merengue pretty quickly?


 I can tell you yes because I'm the one she traded with



  I hoard curly hair products for myself, sister, and neice.


----------



## fanchette (Aug 10, 2012)

I Think the biggest problem with all the complaints I've read is that there is really no ROOM for any "good" samples this month because the razor is taking up all the room! That's a tiny box and real estate is PRIME haha. So sadly, we have to deal with foil packets, cardboard packets, and the only FS items being pencil thin.

I'm just hoping a get a box period, because I've paid for two months so far and received ZERO boxes.

Pout.Pout.POUT


----------



## anida (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this box too. Just came. I got the nearly clear no.1 of the pixi lip and line primer though.


I got the same exact color.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That just shows how different we all are, I love your box!


 And I'm happy with both boxes I'll be getting, although I've read posts on this thread that these same boxes are the worst of the worst, and the reason ppl will be cancelling bb.

I think it comes down to what you expect from bb.  

Some of us expect what bb says they offer - various samples of beauty products (not all makeup, not excluding perfume, not full sized items, etc.) with lifestyle extras, delivered to your door, giving you the opportunity to try new/fun things.

Some of us expect a concierge service.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 10, 2012)

> > I am getting this box too and I love it, even tho I dont have curly hair I am already trading the curly merengue (for an item I really want)Â and keeping everything else in there!
> 
> 
> Did you trade the curly merengue pretty quickly?


 Yes, in like 30 minutes


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got those eye rock stickers and I could not get them to work! They might work for Halloween though! Good idea!


 The thing about them is they have to be applied to clean, dry skin. Meaning no makeup. How would

anyone do that? Put sunblock &amp; makeup on afterwards? Go barefaced while using them? I'm getting 

them, and will give them a shot, are the reusable?


----------



## alice blue (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just hoping a get a box period, because I've paid for two months so far and received ZERO boxes.


 What????? Didn't you file a complaint with your credit card company?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 10, 2012)

> I actually got a sinking feeling when I went to look at my box just now.
> 
> I try really hard to be positive about boxes, because sometimes I think expectations are just unrealistic. I can honestly say I hope my tracking never updates on this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

I took a shower just so I could try the Miss Jessies Original Stretch Silkening Creme. Guess well see how it works. Kind of dislike that you have to have  wet hair to use it, I usually towel dry the hell out of my hair. My hair is so thick, I hope it works. I like when my curls curl right. They have a mind of their own, some days Im curly sue other days Im just puffy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I'm happy with both boxes I'll be getting, although I've read posts on this thread that these same boxes are the worst of the worst, and the reason ppl will be cancelling bb.
> 
> ...


 Bahahaha...there seemed to be a lot of "dud" boxes this month(purely subjective, of course..I thought there were interesting products to go with the theme). I'm happy with mine, but I think BB set some high expectations with the last few boxes...Full sized liquid liners x2 months, chubby sticks x2 months, bronzer x1 month....and on and on...so people seem extra riled up this month. Even the razors aren't pleasing folks. I like that they gave us functional products like that; razors aren't cheap unless you're buying the gnarly knick yourself to sh...t ones!


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 10, 2012)

Im getting BOX #4

My shipping notice just updated and so did my BB page account.

If anyone wants to trade me for their Miss Jessie products I would love to have them.

Im keeping the Miss Jessie, the Razor, possibly the DDF cleanser  once I reserch the ingredents. The rest (and my swaplist) is up for grabs.

Schick Hydro Silk Razor
  
 


Miss Jessie'sÂ® Pillow Soft Curls








 
Schick Hydro Silk Razor





Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur






Whish Three Wishes Body Butter






DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser


----------



## nutellia (Aug 10, 2012)

How do you guys know which box you're getting? Mine weights .6770 lb, and I'm dying to know what I'm getting but it looks like it won't be here until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## SimplyAshley87 (Aug 10, 2012)

Any full size or deluxe samples this month? Also what color is the Jouer lip gloss?


----------



## Jeka19 (Aug 10, 2012)

I got box 28... Boy does it suck. This is my 1st box &amp; I'm not very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nutellia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys know which box you're getting? Mine weights .6770 lb, and I'm dying to know what I'm getting but it looks like it won't be here until Monday at the earliest.


 You can check on the BB site now..your box for August should be posted..then you can match it up to a list Zadidoll created in the Spoilers: August BB thread!


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are going to go to Rocky Horror Picture Show and wear those! haha. Or hallowween!


 Hahaha. You're right! I hadn't even thought of the Rocky Horror Picture Show. I haven't been to it in a few years. It looks like I'm going to have to round up some people to go! The Eye Rocks may get used after all! =)


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 10, 2012)

On the account that was for my friend that I bring her back to Belize with me I got the Stila foundation.  This is before I knew it was probably a card, I thought it was a tube.  She cancelled but I kept her account on for kicks just to see what extra products I could get, we have extremely limited options here for beauty supplies and I like to try new things, plus I'm just trying to justify it to myself, I guess!  When I realized it was a foundation, I thought - "That's a cool foundation, the tube looks like a nice size, I'm looking forward to trying that" and then I realized - she has gorgeous honeyed brown skin and I'm considered "clear"  (love that term for white girl, if you think about it, white isn't technically WHITE) here on an island full of dark skinned beauties so if it was her profile still it'd never match me.  Funny story about that - a little 3 year old boy was sitting with me and said, "Hey, your hands are a different color than mine!"  "Really?  What color are they?"  "Um, PINK!"  I had to laugh and it is true, I'm pink.  Pink and clear.  So I checked my profile on that account to see if I had changed it after she cancelled, I have a few (4 - don't judge! I'm crazy, it was 2 and then an extra "just" for the GG box, then she bowed out . . . I really should drop one, but which profile?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have that profile as Hispanic, medium skin tone, no splurge, 27 and gray or white hair.  What the heck?  Is it possible for 27 year olds to have completely gray hair?  I must have been having one of those days or just did it really fast (probably since I skipped the splurge accidentally) or I'm a weirdo, could definitely be that.  I can only think that I wanted all the accounts to be completely different and not to get double boxes.  It's worked.  May, June, July and August I've had four boxes (one of which was hers some of the time) and I've gotten 4 different boxes for 4 months.  I give a lot of stuff away (love making gift bags) and trade some.  I can't make too many impulse purchases here because we don't have a Target, Sephora or any great stores really so I play with my subs.  Good news is, I can use medium foundation.  If it was darker I have lots of friends so I'm sure it would match someone, we're a plethora of skin tones.  Is it possible that it's the tube pictured or are they all magazine sample sized cards?  Mine is the one with the Showstoppers, DDF, Juicy, Razor and Stila foundation. - signed the clear/pink girl (I wasn't even sunburned! lol)


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 10, 2012)

katie danielle Quote: In case anyone is interested, the Balm is having a one day sale where you can get 3 of their Read My Lips lipsticks for the price of one, plus shipping. It totals less than $20 for three lipsticks. There are two sets of three to pick from. I just ordered the one with 'Wanted', 'Letter to the Editor', and 'Classified'.
Thank you for posting this! I was thrilled that the two I've had my eye on for a long time were in the same collection, and maybe someone else will want "Smut." I really love that, in the midst of griping and/or gushing about the contents of our little boxes, nobody glares at anyone for going off-topic to discuss recent discoveries that are beneficial to all. eg.- I wouldn't have known I could send away to France for all of the Juliette Has a Gun samples for the price of a BB. Pretty nifty, and I salute you!


----------



## candycoatedlove (Aug 10, 2012)

They recently changed it from 3 to 2 samples, and I anticipate that must be due to their products being featured in BB this month. It bugs me that this is in the box because, in essence, it has $0 value - especially, when you can get 2 instead of the one sample BB sent.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, in like 30 minutes


 Did you already receive you box?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## fanchette (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, no because BB refunded me, but only in points, and assured me that the box was on its way. That was on the 1st and I still didn't have workable tracking # until this morning, Which made me all sorts of excited, but then I looked at the tracking for august and noticed it was EXACTLY the same. weights, times everything, so I think the August tracking "covered up" the July tracking if that makes sense, which usually wouldn't be a problem if one were to receive their boxes on time.

blerg. and my July box looked fairly interesting. Both the varieties they listed under my "Box" on the site were wayyyy better than august's (two boxes = they forgot to ship the first one, and it changed when they shipped the second)


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm interested in the Osmotics Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair if anyone has one to trade.  I've been trading so much this month that I'm going to have to live at the post office for a day while I'm in the States mailing everything, ha ha, but one more surely couldn't hurt . . . I'm at wishlist only trading at this point but will open it up again after I figure out how much my new hobby is going to cost me this round, I'm determined to be a postage pro.  Can't wait to do my first big round of trades!  Got one completed trade under my belt and will have more great feedback after I mail all my goodies out to my trading buddies on August 21st or 22nd.


----------



## fanchette (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What????? Didn't you file a complaint with your credit card company?


 Well, no because BB refunded me, but only in points, and assured me that the box was on its way. That was on the 1st and I still didn't have workable tracking # until this morning, Which made me all sorts of excited, but then I looked at the tracking for august and noticed it was EXACTLY the same. weights, times everything, so I think the August tracking "covered up" the July tracking if that makes sense, which usually wouldn't be a problem if one were to receive their boxes on time.

blerg. and my July box looked fairly interesting. Both the varieties they listed under my "Box" on the site were wayyyy better than august's (two boxes = they forgot to ship the first one, and the contents completely changed when they shipped the second, only the headphones stayed the same)


----------



## fanchette (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What????? Didn't you file a complaint with your credit card company?


 Sorry, I replied but the quote didn't work... its up there ^ haha


----------



## lovepink (Aug 10, 2012)

I am saddened by my box.

I am getting the razor.  I am happy because they are expensive but meh. shaving cream-it will work with the razor
Juicy couture La Fleur-i like perfum
Yu-be-I got this same size tube from sephora for free.  I despise the way it smells it will be going on the trade list 
Stila stay all day-it's packets so going to trade.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 10, 2012)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooh, I got my BB today!

I believe I got box 11!

- Full-size Pixi  Line Relax Serum (pre-primer/primer)
- Talika Lipocils (lash growing serum) -&gt; This is really intriguing to me because it says they've been in business since the mid-late 40s, and I love trying authentic vintage brands.. even though this product supposedly was reformulated but oh well! (2ml sample)
- Viva La Juicy (meh)
- 2 little packets of Caldrea hand soap (why not, might throw it in my handbag for on the go!)
- Extra: F/S Schick Hydro Silk Razor + $4 off manufacturer's coupon for a refill


I'm pumped about the Pixi primer, this is my first Pixi product and I'm broke right now and can't really buy a new primer anytime soon, and I'm almost out of my little Smashbox one. I'll eventually get the Hourglass one again (HG for me!) but this will be great to try out and hold me over.. and see what it can do!

-
LOVE my box!


----------



## candycoatedlove (Aug 10, 2012)

In response to MissLindaJean's comment:

I understand how sample marketing works, and the investment that companies make. I was simply stating...it's a bummer, FOR ME, that BB sent samples (which I paid for) but could have easily gotten off Miss Jessie's website gratis.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm interested in the Osmotics Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair if anyone has one to trade.  I've been trading so much this month that I'm going to have to live at the post office for a day while I'm in the States mailing everything, ha ha, but one more surely couldn't hurt . . . I'm at wishlist only trading at this point but will open it up again after I figure out how much my new hobby is going to cost me this round, I'm determined to be a postage pro.  Can't wait to do my first big round of trades!  Got one completed trade under my belt and will have more great feedback after I mail all my goodies out to my trading buddies on August 21st or 22nd.


 Haha, it's an addictive hobby for sure! I definitely go through withdrawal if I'm not either waiting for a trade package to arrive in the mail or preparing a load to take to the post office, like an essential part of my life is missing.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, it's an addictive hobby for sure! I definitely go through withdrawal if I'm not either waiting for a trade package to arrive in the mail or preparing a load to take to the post office, like an essential part of my life is missing.


 Love this!  It's like having a sorority of like minded women to compare stuff with and make people happy with and get cool stuff yourself.


----------



## ThinkLikeP88 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes the Miss Jessie's styling products are deluxe samples that come in little jars.  The samples they give away are in foil packets.


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 10, 2012)

the one love organics skins savior balm in the sample pack they offer is much smaller than the BB sample.  The OLO size is like a little tiny sample pot you can get in sephora.  OLO also has a discovery kit you can buy that has a .5oz savior balm as well as other decent sizes of their products.  I loved the size of the discovery kit to try things and also travel with them.  Hope this helps


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ThinkLikeP88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the Miss Jessie's styling products are deluxe samples that come in little jars.  The samples they give away are in foil packets.


Mine came in a little jar. But was for sure a deluxe. Its huge!!! My hair finally dried, and it made my curls pop. Love it. They got a future buyer for sure!


----------



## ThinkLikeP88 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've actually been using their products for a few years now. Love them!


----------



## MissJRenee (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting BOX #4
> 
> ...


----------



## ThinkLikeP88 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine came in a little jar. But was for sure a deluxe. Its huge!!! My hair finally dried, and it made my curls pop. Love it. They got a future buyer for sure!


I've actually been using their products for a few years now. Love them! (From a first time poster who's getting used to the forum lol.) *waves*


----------



## MissJRenee (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting BOX #4
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *salth04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Just a heads up that you can snatch a free sample of Escada perfumes here: http://www.escada-fragrances.com/en/free-perfume-samples
> 
> I know theres been a lot of free sample talk from companies this month and I just found this one! Enjoy!


 Thanks for the tip! I just signed up! I wonder if its just cards or vials? Prob cards but hoping for vials


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2012)

- razor 

- miss jessie's creme de la creme conditioner
- miss jessie's super sudsy shampoo
- miss jessie's curly meringue
- talka lipcoils expert lash serum
- viva la juicy la fleur perfume (a perfume that i actually like lol)
- sabon foot cream
 
i am glad that i got some ethnic hair products in my box. i missed out on hair rules and miss jessie's from march so i am very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my box info showed up on my birchbox page and i love it. i can't wait to pick it up from the post office tomorrow. my box weight is .7880 (2nd heavy box in a row for me ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and I think I'm getting Box 19, but there's a discrepancy with the picture and the shipping list. I'm getting:
> 
> ...


 i got that box too. box 18 twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

the perfume smells pretty good but i'm waiting for them to make a smaller version of it. a rollerball, body wash, or something.  this is coming from a person that hates getting perfumes in her birchboxes lol


----------



## erilala (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting this box too! I hated it!! I don't have curly hair so I don't understand why I'm getting samples for curly hair. I've also used the talika lash serum and it did nothing to my eyelashes. So it's foot cream and a razor :/


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting the box with the razer, the PIXI eyeshadow stick, the Juicy Couture perfume, the Miss Jessie's Curl stuff and the eye makeup remover swabs.

Does anyone know if the PIXI eyeshadow stick is full-sized or not?


----------



## TeamB13 (Aug 10, 2012)

> I've only seen one other person getting Box #6 on here. It's for my 2nd account. I'm getting the exact same two boxes as you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the one love organics skins savior balm in the sample pack they offer is much smaller than the BB sample.  The OLO size is like a little tiny sample pot you can get in sephora.  OLO also has a discovery kit you can buy that has a .5oz savior balm as well as other decent sizes of their products.  I loved the size of the discovery kit to try things and also travel with them.  Hope this helps


You're awesome!! That is super helpful. I'll probably get a couple of the smaller sample packs to test out the other products, then go for one of the big girl sets. 



 Thanks!


----------



## lovelywhim (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *salth04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Just a heads up that you can snatch a free sample of Escada perfumes here: http://www.escada-fragrances.com/en/free-perfume-samples
> 
> I know theres been a lot of free sample talk from companies this month and I just found this one! Enjoy!


 Thank you for the heads up salth04!


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I just signed up! I wonder if its just cards or vials? Prob cards but hoping for vials


 I went to the website and got a "page not found" page. Escada typically only sends out cards though, I've never gotten any vials from them.


----------



## NajaB (Aug 10, 2012)

I just joined in July and looooooved my July box. This month I received Box 29. I loathe my box. The only thing I like is the perfume. I was hoping on getting a box with Miss Jessie's since I have Afro curly hair. The worst thing in my box? The Stila foundation in foil packets...seriously? Not only is it too dark, but it's in a FOIL PACKET!!!! Foundation she ampules should be in a small tube or jar. I'm so annoyed. I give BB one more month or I'm canceling like I did Sample Society.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *salth04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Just a heads up that you can snatch a free sample of Escada perfumes here: http://www.escada-fragrances.com/en/free-perfume-samples
> 
> I know theres been a lot of free sample talk from companies this month and I just found this one! Enjoy!


 Oooo thanks.  My favorite summer scent of all time is Escada Tropcial Punch.  I bought 3 bottles then and am on my last bottle!!!


----------



## xiehan (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love this!  It's like having a sorority of like minded women to compare stuff with and make people happy with and get cool stuff yourself.


 Definitely! And although there are some weeks when I feel like I've spent so much on shipping that I could've just bought myself some full-size items, I justify it to myself with the fact that it's better to recycle things by sending them to other people who will actually use them instead of just chucking them in the trash. I'm more than happy to donate a few dollars to the environment, in a sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kkartichoke (Aug 10, 2012)

I just got my box today and this is my third one. I've been debating whether or not to stay subscribed to Birchbox or switch to another service, so I looked at how much "value" I was really getting out of everything. I know each person's stuff is different, but I hope this helps anyone else who's been on the fence! I put it as a spoiler so you don't have to scroll through it if you don't want to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

A list of items I've received over the past 3 boxes, organized by category:   
Perfume: 3
Juliette Has a Gun ($85/50 mL): ~1 mL, $1.70
Harvey Prince Hello ($55/50 mL): ~2.5 mL, $2.75
Juicy Couture Viva la Juice la Fleur ($70/2.5 oz): .05 fl oz, $1.40
_Total: $5.85_
 
Lips: 1 theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen ($17/.3 fl oz): 0.04 fl oz, $2.26 _Total: $2.26_   Face: 2 stila one step bronze ($36/1 fl oz): 1 fl oz, $36 boscia B.B. cream ($38/1.75 oz): 0.35 oz, $7.60 _Total: $43.60_   Eyes: 3 Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in olive: 0.07 oz, $15 TALIKA oil-free lash conditioning cleanser ($25/3.4 oz): 2x0.1 fl oz, $1.47 stila forever your curl mascara ($22/0.24 fl oz): 0.12 fl oz, $11 _Total: $27.47_   Hair: 3 amika Obliphica nourishing mask ($40/500 mL): 20 mL, $1.60 amika Obliphica hair treatment ($34/3.38 fl oz): 0.1 fl oz, $1.00 SHU UEMURA art of hair essence absolute nourishing protective oil ($68/150 mL): 3 mL, $1.36  _Total: $3.96_   Lifestyle: 5 Cleanwell hand sanitizing wipes ($3.98/1 0ct): 1 ct, $0.39 tili Bags small ($8.49/12 ct): 1 ct, $0.71 Birchbox earbuds: $10 LARABAR uber ($9/5 ct): 1 ct, $1.80 Schick Hydro Silk Razor: $9.99 _Total: $22.89_   *GRAND TOTAL: $106.03* *minus lifestyle "extras": $83.14*   Now, consider the fact that I will not be able to use all of these samples, as I have only used the bronzer a few times and have not touched any of the perfumes. This, of course, varies per person and I try to use as many of the products I receive. However, some of them are just huge misses and these are the products I've forced myself to try:   _Items of little to no personal value:_ Perfumes: $5.85 theBalm staniac: $2.26 stila bronzer: $36 TALIKA lash conditioning cleanser: $1.47 Cleanwell hand sanitizing wipes: $0.39 Birchbox earbuds: $10 _Total: $55.97_   _Adjusted value: 106.03 - 55.97 =_* $50.06* _Adjusted value minus lifestyle "extras": 83.14 - 45.58 =_* $37.56*   As you can see, this is a huge difference. The "value" of subscribing to Birchbox for 3 months for is as low as $38 and as high as $106. Of course, this doesn't include packaging considerations, shipping, or the giddy feeling of anticipation at the beginning of each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It also doesn't include the likelihood that I will go out and buy the products I've sampled. For example. I loved the boscia BB cream, but I can't bring myself to pay over $30 for a bb cream when I could pay $10 for a nice Korean one. Same with the eyeko liner - I really liked it but I have way too many liners and won't be purchasing one any time soon. I also enjoyed the amika samples, but I don't normally spend much on extra hair treatments.   I really wanted some skincare samples or face washes/scrubs, and as you can see, I didn't get a SINGLE one. No dirt scrub, DDF cleanser, suki set, etc. The BB cream is probably as close to skincare as I got. This was the most disappointing part, though at least I didn't get the dreaded soaps, eye rocks, or tanning wipes.    I guess Birchbox really is a toss-up each time, and that's why I decided to unsubscribe. I might try out Beauty Army or Glossy Box for more personalized samples or more deluxe ones. Or I might just try getting freebies from different places...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was pretty fun getting a box each month, but looking back at everything I've received, I can't justify paying $10 a month for this anymore. It's been fun while it lasted Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw I miss the cinnamon rolls from Sluy's and also that little blue shop, La Saisons I think it's called - such cute things there! Do you ever go to Paella Bar or Burrata Bistro? Those were two of my favorite places to dine in the area. My fiance and I went to Sequim for the lavender festival last year which was pretty neat, and we also took the required trip to Forks lol and Hurricane Ridge. Did you go to Whaling Days this year? Ah, Silverdale.. I do miss it sometimes, if only it was a little less rainy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hah! I used to live in silverdale, and Bremerton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I moved down to Shelton...and now I'm in Oly.  I always joke I'll just make my way all around the sound till I finally end up in Bellingham.


----------



## salth04 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the website and got a "page not found" page. Escada typically only sends out cards though, I've never gotten any vials from them.


 Whoops! Try this link: http://www.escada-fragrances.com/en/especiallyescadascent/ and then just click on "try the fragrance" link. It'll give you a few sample options!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for vials as well but as long as it's free, it's fine by me!


----------



## salth04 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to the website and got a "page not found" page. Escada typically only sends out cards though, I've never gotten any vials from them.


 Keep getting a posting error so if this posts more than once- sorry! But whoops! Try this link: http://www.escada-fragrances.com/en/especiallyescadascent/ and click "try the fragrance" link. It'll give you a few sample options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 10, 2012)

I got an email this morning that my box has shipped! *squeel!* Hopefully my tracking info will actually update this month!


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NajaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just joined in July and looooooved my July box. This month I received Box 29. I loathe my box. The only thing I like is the perfume. I was hoping on getting a box with Miss Jessie's since I have Afro curly hair. The worst thing in my box? The Stila foundation in foil packets...seriously? Not only is it too dark, but it's in a FOIL PACKET!!!! Foundation she ampules should be in a small tube or jar. I'm so annoyed. I give BB one more month or I'm canceling like I did Sample Society.


 Just in case you didn't see this beforehand : http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples  Sometimes BB is hit or miss, for some people it was a miss, others were content, I doubt anyone was really ecstatic about the boxes this montht. Next month is their anniversary so they may very well go all out...at the very least I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## artemis76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but the tracking status just says it's been received by the destination MI facility as of today, so it may be Monday before it gets here





 

First time that's happened, normally it gets here either the day before (when I lived in MN) or the day of (since I've moved to OR). Patience is not one of my strengths!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 10, 2012)

quene8106 Quote: the perfume smells pretty good but i'm waiting for them to make a smaller version of it. a rollerball, body wash, or something. this is coming from a person that hates getting perfumes in her birchboxes lol
I consigned the original that I bought on a whim and I wasn't looking forward to this new incarnation, because flowery scents do nothing for me. And when I first sprayed it yesterday I wanted to run away from myself. But hours later I noticed that I was sniffing my wrist for the pretty drydown and a slight memory of it remains. Like you, I wouldn't spring for the bottle but I would be interested in a rollerball if it lasted almost as long.


----------



## mallomar (Aug 10, 2012)

I just looked through zadi's list and thought box 4 looked awesome....so I logged into my account....looks like I'm going to receive Box 4. YAY!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but the tracking status just says it's been received by the destination MI facility as of today, so it may be Monday before it gets here
> 
> ...


 Bah, same here! One box was supposed to be delivered, but it only got instate this morning. I hope it comes tomorrow, which still makes it late. Boo UPS MI!


----------



## english major (Aug 10, 2012)

I checked my box on the bb website today and im going to receive the very disappointing box 15. Several posters have described the stila sample as a card and not a tube as shown. Can anyone tell me what color it is? I am very fair-skinned and BB always sends me samples too dark.


----------



## ashereebee (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

I wanted to be surprised but I couldn't stand it so I peeked.  I'm pretty excited! 

Edit:  My link isn't working.  :/  Looks like box 37 on Zadi's blog.


----------



## artemis76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine's not even in state yet, it's still up in Washington!

I broke down and took a peek to see what I'm getting, and I'm on the fence as to where I'm glad I know before  I actually get the box or not -

I'm getting box 6, and self tanners and I do NOT get along! I got the Boscia BB cream last month and it was too dark for me, so why would I want a self tanner for the face? I also don't wear eyeliner but once in a rare blue moon (though they keep sending it to me) so I don't know how much use I'll get out of those blasted Q-tips.

On the plus side I love new razors, the facial cleanser sounds great, and I always enjoy trying new perfumes so 3 out of 6 isn't all that bad!

Maybe BB thinks that I need the self tanners since everyone thinks it rains all the time up here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely! And although there are some weeks when I feel like I've spent so much on shipping that I could've just bought myself some full-size items, I justify it to myself with the fact that it's better to recycle things by sending them to other people who will actually use them instead of just chucking them in the trash. I'm more than happy to donate a few dollars to the environment, in a sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly.  And we are helping out the Postal Service.  Although I think my grandparents' mailperson must secretly hate me because of all of the packages that I have sent to their house.  I'm glad they don't mind or think I'm crazy, they actually help me open them which is fun!  2 months worth of online shopping for necessities like certain shampoos I can't get here and things like wasabi peas and fruity herbal teas along with my beauty boxes add up.  I give a lot of things to them too.  Gram loves Julep Age Defying Hand Cream and Gramps likes it when I get foot lotions because I always cut his fingernails and toenails for him when I'm there, it's nice to take care of him a little bit and I do a whole foot rub and hand massage while I'm at it.  After his stroke, when he was in rehab his physical therapist would say, "Your granddaughter must be coming soon, your toenails are getting long" ha ha.  He's fine now, thank goodness.  But we never know how long we'll have loved ones and touch is one of the greatest therapies there is so I feel privileged to be able to do it.  They also fell in love with my extra Wen samples that MyGlam sent me as an apology and now are signed up for the monthly deliveries of Wen.  I love anti-aging stuff for myself but I also give a lot of it to Gram, she's me but 70.  She also loves my MakeUpForever mascara and Urban Decay primer potion.  It's fun to have them as both grandparents and friends.  So even if I get something that's not for me or especially if I get something great that I want them to try I have two great product testers built in there and even aunts and uncles have come over to help me open the boxes and see the goodies and get little things to try.  My aunt knew the whole Algenist discovering beauty cream while scientifically researching the sea story and loves Tarte and other things that I do, I would never have known if not for the opening of the beauty boxes together.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

I used the tan wipes to even out my farmers tan and my legs, which wouldn't tan if I laid in a bed! While I love being naturally fair, I'll rock a little tan in the summer lol.



> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's not even in state yet, it's still up in Washington!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Sweetiegirll, that's such a cute story! I'm like you girls, I am a huge fan of trading! With all the unwanted items girls have, they should gift, trade, donate! It's fun and super addicting! The best part is when you can multi item swap; it's like opening a sub you curated for yourself!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kkartichoke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box today and this is my third one. I've been debating whether or not to stay subscribed to Birchbox or switch to another service, so I looked at how much "value" I was really getting out of everything. I know each person's stuff is different, but I hope this helps anyone else who's been on the fence! I put it as a spoiler so you don't have to scroll through it if you don't want to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sweetiegirll, that's such a cute story! I'm like you girls, I am a huge fan of trading! With all the unwanted items girls have, they should gift, trade, donate! It's fun and super addicting! The best part is when you can multi item swap; it's like opening a sub you curated for yourself!


 You just took the words right out of my post &lt;3


----------



## artemis76 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't get the DDF cleanser, and I'm sorry to everyone who did. Even if you don't have sensitive skin, be careful! I have combination skin that is usually not sensitive (unless it has a ton of bad stuff in it, I try to use natural as much as possible) and I picked that cleanser in a BeautyFix order awhile ago and it made my face super sensitive and it burned. Ugh.


 Yikes I have EXTREMELY sensitive skin, so now I'm worried to even try it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol and &lt;3's to my trading sisters on here! My motto, if you don't want it, swap it!


----------



## dancingechoes (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all...I'm new to BB and sample boxes in general but I've been following along on the threads for the last 2 months...was super excited for my first Birchbox but have apparently fallen victim to the infamous welcome box...Mine only has two beauty products in it, the PIXI sheer cheek gel and Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme...otherwise I'm stuck with a Larabar, twist bands, and the Juicy sample 




  Hoping next month is more impressive!


----------



## cskeiser (Aug 10, 2012)

I have two BBs and am okay with them... they are in the mid range... no tanning wipes, or cleaning q-tips...one box has the DDF Cleanser and one a stila eyeliner, but none of the new neat mascara or eyelash products that I would've like to try... as always, Birchbox is a gamble, which is half the fun for me... I try to contain my box envy and be happy with what I receive.


----------



## brennn (Aug 10, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I always try to stop myself from looking at spoilers but I just can't help it!  This is my sixth month of BB, &amp; the first time I thought my box (box 17) was just ...meh.

I was excited for the Stila samples because I really wanted to try their BB cream but i'm underwhelmed by the super tiny sample &amp; I don't even think there will be enough to cover my face.  Also, I'm listed in my profile as medium skin tone but by my box had the packet in deep, the darkest shade they offer so I can't even try the concealer or foundation.  

Did anybody have the same issue or did your sample card match you somewhat well?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dancingechoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all...I'm new to BB and sample boxes in general but I've been following along on the threads for the last 2 months...was super excited for my first Birchbox but have apparently fallen victim to the infamous welcome box...Mine only has two beauty products in it, the PIXI sheer cheek gel and Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme...otherwise I'm stuck with a Larabar, twist bands, and the Juicy sample
> 
> ...


 That's actually a pretty good box...don't get your hopes up too high lol!


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just tried out the Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme and I love it. It smells great! I will let you know if it actually helps my curls or not once my hair dries.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 10, 2012)

> Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but the tracking status just says it's been received by the destination MI facility as of today, so it may be Monday before it gets here :icon_conf Â  First time that's happened, normally it gets here either the day before (when I lived in MN) or the day of (since I've moved to OR). Patience is not one of my strengths!


 Hmm... Mine is doing the same thing. Should have been here today and in fact arrived in Indianapolis 2 days ago. It really shouldn't take more than a day to get from Indy up to here - I am getting a bit nervous.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sweetiegirll, that's such a cute story! I'm like you girls, I am a huge fan of trading! With all the unwanted items girls have, they should gift, trade, donate! It's fun and super addicting! The best part is when you can multi item swap; it's like opening a sub you curated for yourself!





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just took the words right out of my post &lt;3


 Aw, thanks guys.  It makes me feel better about oversharing, I'm known to do that and didn't want to get too off track but it really is fun to open boxes with them and pamper them a bit.  The funniest thing is seeing my big, brawny uncle opening up one and saying, "Hmm, this is a dry shampoo, how does that work?"  And he is the one who drops my aunt off at Sephora and walks around the block!  But with me he'll carefully open up the packages and separate them into Ziploc bags for transport and set aside the colorful tissue papers, he also knows to keep the cards that come with Birchboxes and put them in the bags.  He was really young when I was born and lived next door to my parents so I have a special place in his heart, we have a special relationship.  Plus it's fun to open packages.  It is hard not to tear into them as soon as I get there but it's so much more fun to wait until the next night to do so with all of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 10, 2012)

> Aw, thanks guys. Â It makes me feel better about oversharing, I'm known to do that and didn't want to get too off track but it really is fun to open boxes with them and pamper them a bit. Â The funniest thing is seeing my big, brawny uncle opening up one and saying, "Hmm, this is a dry shampoo, how does that work?" Â And he is the one who drops my aunt off at Sephora and walks around the block! Â But with me he'll carefully open up the packages and separate them into Ziploc bags for transport and set aside the colorful tissue papers, he also knows to keep the cards that come with Birchboxes and put them in the bags. Â He was really young when I was born and lived next door to my parents so I have a special place in his heart, we have a special relationship. Â Plus it's fun to open packages. Â It is hard not to tear into them as soon as I get there but it's so much more fun to wait until the next night to do so with all of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How lovely that you have such a close relationship with them!


----------



## dancingechoes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's actually a pretty good box...don't get your hopes up too high lol!


 lol I think I was spoiled by Sample Society this month...the box I got from them was awesome! I'm just a little surprised that I'm getting random "extras" in a welcome box I guess...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And we are helping out the Postal Service.  Although I think my grandparents' mailperson must secretly hate me because of all of the packages that I have sent to their house.  I'm glad they don't mind or think I'm crazy, they actually help me open them which is fun!  2 months worth of online shopping for necessities like certain shampoos I can't get here and things like wasabi peas and fruity herbal teas along with my beauty boxes add up.  I give a lot of things to them too.  Gram loves Julep Age Defying Hand Cream and Gramps likes it when I get foot lotions because I always cut his fingernails and toenails for him when I'm there, it's nice to take care of him a little bit and I do a whole foot rub and hand massage while I'm at it.  After his stroke, when he was in rehab his physical therapist would say, "Your granddaughter must be coming soon, your toenails are getting long" ha ha.  He's fine now, thank goodness.  But we never know how long we'll have loved ones and touch is one of the greatest therapies there is so I feel privileged to be able to do it.  They also fell in love with my extra Wen samples that MyGlam sent me as an apology and now are signed up for the monthly deliveries of Wen.  I love anti-aging stuff for myself but I also give a lot of it to Gram, she's me but 70.  She also loves my MakeUpForever mascara and Urban Decay primer potion.  It's fun to have them as both grandparents and friends.  So even if I get something that's not for me or especially if I get something great that I want them to try I have two great product testers built in there and even aunts and uncles have come over to help me open the boxes and see the goodies and get little things to try.  My aunt knew the whole Algenist discovering beauty cream while scientifically researching the sea story and loves Tarte and other things that I do, I would never have known if not for the opening of the beauty boxes together.


 Amen to that! My dad had a stroke two months ago completely out of the blue and it was the scariest thing I've ever experienced. Thank goodness he is doing much better now, but oh man.. you gotta love your people while you can because you never know when the shit will hit the fan!!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol and &lt;3's to my trading sisters on here! My motto, if you don't want it, swap it!


 See, my real life sister is stealing my samples before I can pass them along to my trading sisters!! She came in to see my new box and was like "oo can I have that perfume?"



> Originally Posted by *dancingechoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all...I'm new to BB and sample boxes in general but I've been following along on the threads for the last 2 months...was super excited for my first Birchbox but have apparently fallen victim to the infamous welcome box...Mine only has two beauty products in it, the PIXI sheer cheek gel and Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme...otherwise I'm stuck with a Larabar, twist bands, and the Juicy sample
> 
> ...


 I am in LOVE with the twist bands. They're freaking AWESOME. They are the only hairbands I can use now. They really don't give you that weird pony tail line that I always had as a little kid (or really, as an awkward looking middle schooler)



> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster here. I always try to stop myself from looking at spoilers but I just can't help it!  This is my sixth month of BB, &amp; the first time I thought my box (box 17) was just ...meh.
> 
> ...


 Mine is in medium, which matches my skin. I've never had an issue with the color (ex my jouer was the right color), but I know others have! Maybe you can email them to see if they can swap it? They'll just tell you to use it for contouring...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How lovely that you have such a close relationship with them!


 I feel lucky to have them.  I take after Gram so Gramps says I remind him of her when she was younger.  He calls me his Granddestdaughter.  Not because I look like her but just because we are so close, I spent 3 nights in a row at the hospital with him after the stroke and am able to get to Florida from Belize faster than my Mom can from Michigan in case of emergencies.  But he's a sweetiepie so he most likely calls all my girl cousins that.  He's one of those ones who make you feel very special and also the other grandkids very special too, for different reasons and different things that he appreciates about each one of them.  I never thought beauty products would bring us even closer!


----------



## sky595 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried out the Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme and I love it. It smells great! I will let you know if it actually helps my curls or not once my hair dries.


 I tried mine out today too. I don't have super curly hair (more like waves), but it definitely made my hair less frizzy and the waves were more naturally looking/not kinky without doing much else. It gave me an easy, beachy waves kind of look.

Was the texture of my hair silky though? Well, no. It doesn't feel crunchy per se, but it does feel slightly weighed down. I'm pretty sensitive to product build up though because my hair is thin, so maybe other ladies had more luck. It smells great though, just not as soft or silky as I had hoped. Overall, I'd definitely keep using it for no-fuss kind of days. Here in the Florida humidity, doing air dry and nothing else is just a recipe for disaster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, my real life sister is stealing my samples before I can pass them along to my trading sisters!! She came in to see my new box and was like "oo can I have that perfume?"


 Bahaha my teenaged brothers live with me, so I gave them my Murad acne wash from SS and the John Varvatos cologne samples. I don't have sisters, so no worries about swiping my stuff. That'd be all my friends, who are wanting little grab bags and to help me "test" out my goodies lol..Funny, I can't get them to sign up for any subs...probably cause they have some access to my stuff!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol and &lt;3's to my trading sisters on here! My motto, if you don't want it, swap it!


Amen Sista!!!


----------



## dancingechoes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE with the twist bands. They're freaking AWESOME. They are the only hairbands I can use now. They really don't give you that weird pony tail line that I always had as a little kid (or really, as an awkward looking middle schooler)


 That's the one thing in my box I'm psyched about getting. I was about to buy some but I'm glad I waited to see what I got in my 1st box!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried mine out today too. I don't have super curly hair (more like waves), but it definitely made my hair less frizzy and the waves were more naturally looking/not kinky without doing much else. It gave me an easy, beachy waves kind of look.
> ...


I agree spot on. I had the same experience today, couldnt have described it better myself. I dig it.


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried mine out today too. I don't have super curly hair (more like waves), but it definitely made my hair less frizzy and the waves were more naturally looking/not kinky without doing much else. It gave me an easy, beachy waves kind of look.
> ...


 I have more of a wave thing going on too. I have the weirdest hair though. Somedays it's really wavy but other days I can see ringlets.  There is no in between for me. I agree about the product buildup but I think I didn't put it on my hair as evenly as I should have which is probably weighing it down. And I can see where the Florida humdity will make it stick out. I get frizz too, a lot. Just mention the word rain and my hair can look like I stuck a finger in a light socket.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dancingechoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> $15 for a 3-month Twistband sub.
> ...


  Now I really want to do this twistband sub! I loved the one I got in my first box. I think I've almost worn it out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dancingechoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the one thing in my box I'm psyched about getting. I was about to buy some but I'm glad I waited to see what I got in my 1st box!


 I saw some twistbands at Target last week..2 for $5 and each comes with three twistbands...I was tempted, but am doing a low buy and still have a whole thing of ouchless black bands to go through!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dancingechoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the one thing in my box I'm psyched about getting. I was about to buy some but I'm glad I waited to see what I got in my 1st box!


I tried to buy a different/cheaper /similar type of thing.. totally didn't match up. I think I may need to buy more with my points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 10, 2012)

has anyone gotten an anniversary coupon yet this month? it's my sixth month and i _should_ be getting one, in theory, but we know how birchbox likes to act when you ask them about it.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *dancingechoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone gotten an anniversary coupon yet this month? it's my sixth month and i _should_ be getting one, in theory, but we know how birchbox likes to act when you ask them about it.


 I get mine toward the 18th - 20th of the month, hope this helps!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get mine toward the 18th - 20th of the month, hope this helps!


 perfect! thank you! i couldn't remember when i got my other ones, it's been so long ago.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found some in the girls section once 5/$3, but they weren't as nice as the Twistbands.


 I saw them on the end of the hair aisle..Forgot the brand, but there were some cute designs and nice colors.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

soooo lemme get this right...birchbox wanted to be hush hush this month about spoilers yet they ruin the surprise of what's in your box before you get it this month? oh aight


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

I tried to get on the Miss Jessie's site to browse around, but I can't get the site to load on my phone or PC..boo! Anyone have this issue?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to get on the Miss Jessie's site to browse around, but I can't get the site to load on my phone or PC..boo! Anyone have this issue?


Not sure if it was down earlier or not but it loads fine on mine right now.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! Was trying to get on for the last hour and it wouldn't load!


----------



## JessP (Aug 11, 2012)

I bought the Twistband 3-month club deal via Plum District- I know it's been mentioned elsewhere on MUT but you can get the 3-month club for only $15 which is awesome (normally $30 I think) through Sunday. Plus, I found a coupon code for 10% off so I only paid $13.50 (the code is PDCOZ10).


----------



## astokes (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought the Twistband 3-month club deal via  Plum District  - I know it's been mentioned elsewhere on MUT but you can get the 3-month club for only $15 which is awesome (normally $30 I think) through Sunday. Plus, I found a coupon code for 10% off so I only paid $13.50 (the code is PDCOZ10).


Yes ma'am I mentioned that deal. : )

I forgot to mention the 10% off code before though. Good work! Lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I really want to do this twistband sub! I loved the one I got in my first box. I think I've almost worn it out.


 


> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought the Twistband 3-month club deal via  Plum District  - I know it's been mentioned elsewhere on MUT but you can get the 3-month club for only $15 which is awesome (normally $30 I think) through Sunday. Plus, I found a coupon code for 10% off so I only paid $13.50 (the code is PDCOZ10).


 Lol! I actually really liked my twistband in my may box, (didnt really care for the headband) so this is really cool! I just signed up! I had to pay an additional $4 in shipping at twistband.com.... but not bad! 13.50 for the sub and 3.95 for the shipping. I wonder if the shipping is reoccurring of if it is a one time charge... Thanks for the tip jess!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought the Twistband 3-month club deal via  Plum District  - I know it's been mentioned elsewhere on MUT but you can get the 3-month club for only $15 which is awesome (normally $30 I think) through Sunday. Plus, I found a coupon code for 10% off so I only paid $13.50 (the code is PDCOZ10).


 When you activated the sub, did you pay shipping?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 11, 2012)

I am sure everyone who is getting this box has already received it, but in case anyone is keeping track, I received Box 6 today.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/153627/
My box had a weight of 0.678. I'm 6 months pregnant with my first little nugget, so I'm nervous to try a lot of things. I am actually excited to try the tanning wipes, but the little one is not due until late November. I probably won't want to use them in the middle of winter, and I'm too nervous to try it while pregnant. I hope they'll keep until next spring and won't expire!


----------



## davesmsperfect (Aug 11, 2012)

I emailed BB on Thursday when I got my box &amp; they gave me 100 free points since my q-tips were ruined [seriously the worst packaging ever]. I also was told to personalize my profile more.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never changed my profile, I keep thinking it'll get worse, not better. Sounds silly but you never know.... lol


----------



## karenX (Aug 11, 2012)

glad to see some of you guys love the Twistbands too. I have used my points on them a couple times, and have a TON of them stocked up now. I haven't touched a regular hairband since receiving one in my box last Summer. Haven't paid a cent for them either, thanks to points.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 11, 2012)

My tracking info updated! ETA is the 16th but I'm sure it will arrive before that. My package weight is 0.8180. I'm excited! (especially since I didn't peek on my account &amp; will be totally surprised!)


----------



## karenX (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine finally updated this morning, too. ETA for me is 16th, but I think it will probably get here by Tuesday.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

My shipping info FINALLY updated after 5 days! I'm getting box 4 and it weighs 0.8325. That's a lot for those little items I guess the 

cleanser and Miss Jessie's
are heavy.

Oh and I love the twistbands too! I haven't used anything else since we got those in our box. I did get the generic ones at Target though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 11, 2012)

Wish my tracking would update or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had the numbers for days but just got ship emails yesterday.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wish my tracking would update or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had the numbers for days but just got ship emails yesterday.


mine hasnt updated either, i keep checking and nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish i knew when id get it


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is anyone else getting box 11? I'm starting to feel like the only person who got that box.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are going to be selling samples for $10 again?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Aug 11, 2012)

i'm wondering if i could cut the eye rock liner thingies enough so they don't look redic?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 11, 2012)

for anyone who has changed their address recently: i changed mine around the beginning of august, before it shipped, and it's being delivered to my new address, not my old one.


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box after the whole Post Office incident!
> 
> ...


thats the one i got... this is the first month that i have liked everything in my box... they actually paid attention to my profile!!!!

and the pixi lipstick/ liner is not a color i wouldve picked up but i love it on me and it lasts for hours~!~~~~


----------



## karenX (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they are going to be selling samples for $10 again?


 I hope so. it seems like it was a successful promo last month, so I would guess they would do it again.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 11, 2012)

quene8106 Quote: soooo lemme get this right...birchbox wanted to be hush hush this month about spoilers yet they ruin the surprise of what's in your box before you get it this month? oh aight




ikr, and why post the box when it still hasn't updated from a week ago? "Your box has shipped" my ass. Although I'd probably be tearing my hair out in anticipation if I didn't know, so I can relax knowing it's not that good. Take your time, sucky UPSMI. SS was the winner this month.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 11, 2012)

Got the Twistband Club deal!

The ones from Justice are pretty good and slightly cheaper than on Birchbox and they constantly have 40% off. I the only one from Justice that my daughter did not lose for a few months. The Target ones just don't have enough stretch so they fall out because they I can't get them tight enough.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ikr, and why post the box when it still hasn't updated from a week ago? "Your box has shipped" my ass. Although I'd probably be tearing my hair out in anticipation if I didn't know, so I can relax knowing it's not that good. Take your time, sucky UPSMI. SS was the winner this month.


 word. i got the notice on tuesday and it didn't upload my tracking info until yesterday.  i'm off to get my package now. this was the only month that i didn't check zadi's spoilers and i wanted to be semi-surprised smh. all i knew about this month is that everyone was getting a razor and a juicy perfume. i put in my feedback that the hair product featured this month is for free on their website so why put it in our bbs? what a cop out smh


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> word. i got the notice on tuesday and it didn't upload my tracking info until yesterday.  i'm off to get my package now. this was the only month that i didn't check zadi's spoilers and i wanted to be semi-surprised smh. all i knew about this month is that everyone was getting a razor and a juicy perfume. i put in my feedback that the hair product featured this month is for free on their website so why put it in our bbs? what a cop out smh


BB can't control that. Picture this: they strike a deal with the hair company to include them in the boxes. A few days later, the company decides to give free samples. It is what it is.

I respect your opinions, but you never seem super happy with your boxes! Maybe there's a better sub company out there for you! I hope you enjoy your box this month.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 11, 2012)

> I respect your opinions, but you never seem super happy with your boxes! Maybe there's a better sub company out there for you! I hope you enjoy your box this month.


 Not trying to speak for her, but I know she's been happy with boxes in the past. I don't think it hurts to witch a little bit when you've had a bad month, especially if TPTB are reading these threads. We're just trying to point out flaws in the system. It might help to keep them honest, and get them to step up their game. That seemed to happen with MG, for instance. Last month I loved BB and was meh about SS. This month, those roles have been reversed. I want all these sample companies to continue to coexist and compete with each other, it makes them all better. Some months will be better for some people, that's the way it works. BB isn't going anywhere and neither are we! JMO.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

As far as the Miss Jessie's samples go, if people love them..it's great because they can get a few more samples direct from the company. It's a win win...at least for me lol. I don't mind they're giving them away for free. I'm thinking BB has a business plan and obviously has to work out deals/partnerships in advance. They can't tell Miss Jessie's not to dispense samples or how to run their company. Same for the razors; thanks to coupons and sales, I managed to stockpile 10 several months ago and paid taxes only, which is nothing considering each one cost $9.99. The companies put out coupons/deals and savvy shoppers get them at rock bottom prices. I'm still happy to get them in my BB this month. So, the boxes are more of a dud this month for many; it's all subjective and just a reflection of our personal wants/tastes. I'm lucky or maybe more open minded; all my boxes have been satisfactory and contained interesting items. Some more so than others, but I get my money back in points and certainly have been spending them! Which is not great, since I keep telling myself to save them for a haul lol. For me, the price point is comfortable and I've discovered a new item to be obsessed with every month. BB is doing something right, IMO. But there's thousands of customers, so not everyone is going to be satisfied 100%. It's a crapshoot; give up some money and hope you enjoy your boxes.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay... I decided to try the comodynes just to see what would happen. Now I have to wait 3 hours so by 4:30 central time, I'll find out if I look tanned or like Snooki, LOL! I used one towelette and did my legs, arms, and used what was left for my face. Of course I cleansed, exfoliated, and moisturized first so fingers crossed I won't be regretting this. I just figured instead of witching about my box and letting it sit there without ever finding out, It's better that I at least try it and get my money's worth whether I end up liking it or not. Here's hoping I end up loving it and taking back every bad thing I said, ha ha ha!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully, next month isn't such a wash. Also, did those who're getting the razors see that it says "BB find" next to the pic on the box page in your monthly box profile? This is something new they seem to be implementing.. I read that BB is doing this and these "finds" will be considered extras and not one of our regular items...like an update to the lifestyle extras. What do you girls think?


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 11, 2012)

just curious about the miss jessie's free samples on their website..

did anyone use a fake credit card number when checking out?

i've heard of people doing that but i don't know if it screws things up or not


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow this box was a* total* miss for me. It was basically a $6 razor (which amazon sells, prime, with a second cartridge), plus a handful of random freebies. lol I literally got what I hate getting: perfume sample, hair oil (*literally the fifth hair oil I've gotten from sample companies--why do they love them so much??*), mascara sample. I already have a schick razor. haha who doesn't own a razor, seriously??

If the razor was an 'extra', then my box was literally just free samples lol. Lifestyle extras seem like an interesting idea, but only if the product is innovative or something better than what most households already have. Razors are something everyone has if they shave (and people who don't shave probably wouldn't want a razor); plus, you only need one.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hopefully, next month isn't such a wash. Also, did those who're getting the razors see that it says "BB find" next to the pic on the box page in your monthly box profile? This is something new they seem to be implementing.. I read that BB is doing this and these "finds" will be considered extras and not one of our regular items...like an update to the lifestyle extras. What do you girls think?


----------



## arendish (Aug 11, 2012)

Has anyone who is getting the Stila liner gotten theirs yet? I'm trying to figure out what colors they're sending out.


----------



## karenX (Aug 11, 2012)

Quote: Wow this box was a total miss for me. It was basically a $6 razor (which amazon sells, prime, with a second cartridge), plus a handful of random freebies. lol I literally got what I hate getting: perfume sample, hair oil (literally the fifth hair oil I've gotten from sample companies--why do they love them so much??, mascara sample. I already have a schick razor. haha who doesn't own a razor, seriously??  



ha. hair oils are one of my favourite things in the world to get in the boxes. and perfumes are up there, too.

add in an anti-aging serum, and you have my holy birchbox trinity.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just curious about the miss jessie's free samples on their website..
> 
> ...


 They have you register for an account. I put all 0's and had no issues. They ship first class, so you won't wait the usual 4-6 weeks, either.. another bonus!


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 11, 2012)

lol I have at least ~50 perfume samples lying around in a tub somewhere, and probably ~15 mascara samples. They're fine enough, but they're just the quintessential free filler items for sub services--it takes me forever to get through them.



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ha. hair oils are one of my favourite things in the world to get in the boxes. and perfumes are up there, too.
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this box was a* total* miss for me. It was basically a $6 razor (which amazon sells, prime, with a second cartridge), plus a handful of random freebies. lol I literally got what I hate getting: perfume sample, hair oil (*literally the fifth hair oil I've gotten from sample companies--why do they love them so much??*), mascara sample. I already have a schick razor. haha who doesn't own a razor, seriously??
> 
> If the razor was an 'extra', then my box was literally just free samples lol. Lifestyle extras seem like an interesting idea, but only if the product is innovative or something better than what most households already have. Razors are something everyone has if they shave (and people who don't shave probably wouldn't want a razor); plus, you only need one.


 did  get box 12?


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 11, 2012)

I use disposable razors, so I can always use more. I'm not super picky when it comes to that!


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 11, 2012)

yep, looks like it. I just don't see how something like say, box #18, could even compare to boxes like #12. it was just all sample packets, nothing particularly innovative or interesting other than the makeup remover sample.



> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did  get box 12?


 BB points definitely do make up for it though. 12 more points and I qualify for $20 off, so close! lol


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anything you guys reccomend that i should get in the birchbox store??


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 11, 2012)

if you really like a certain perfume and you have a lot of points, I'd go for it--with products like that, the prices are consistent throughout and never really go on sale. some other items in BB store have slightly inflated prices, so I'd do a little price comparison first.



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything you guys reccomend that i should get in the birchbox store??


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 11, 2012)

I just came back from Target and at our store they had the Pixi lip liner/lipstick for $5.08. I got two of those, an NP set lipstick on clearance and a Sonia kasuk makeup bag all for the price of one of the full price Pixi products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettyinpink31 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got my August Birchbox!!!!! yay me!! Ladies i must say, i was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything you guys reccomend that i should get in the birchbox store??


 Idk what type of makeup/beauty product you like, but im DYING to get thebalm eyeliner!!!


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep, looks like it. I just don't see how something like say, box #18, could even compare to boxes like #12. it was just all sample packets, nothing particularly innovative or interesting other than the makeup remover sample.
> 
> BB points definitely do make up for it though. 12 more points and I qualify for $20 off, so close! lol


 18 does look good but i don't have curly hair so there's no way they would send that to me. I have 12 as well and I actually am more excited about the hair oil than makeup remover because I use purity cleanser which melts everything off right away. I guess it's cool we have a mascara, but so do they!

Idk I guess I'd be more excited if the sizes were bigger. Like is the hair oil also in a foil packet??

I think box 13 also looks good with the sample sizes and all, but again I don't have curly hair...

19 looks cool

26 looks cool

so does 36

I haven't received mine yet...that's why I'm still holding hope that it's more exciting in person lol


----------



## iluvteffy (Aug 11, 2012)

UGH, I've stalked this forum for months and been a Birchbox subscriber since May. This August box by far is the worst! I got box #29.


DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor 
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black
stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit

The only thing I am looking forward to trying is the DDF Brightening Cleanser. Everything is a total waste..and the Stila foundation sample...a sample card?! SO not the tube pictured.

Has anyone else gotten the Stila foundation sample card vs. the tube? I think I might shoot Brichbox an email about that.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 11, 2012)

I would since it's misrepresenting the picture. I love Birchbox but this is the 2nd time in as many months where something that was suppose to be sent out wasn't.

[email protected]


----------



## artemis76 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just checked the mailbox and was thrilled to find my Birchbox in there, because I honestly did not expect it until Monday since the tracking had not shown it hit the local post office yet!

Still not 100% thrilled with my box this month, but the cleanser is a lot bigger than I expected and the perfume has a spray top so I'm pretty psyched about that. I've used the q-tips before and while they're not the best sample to receive they do at least serve a purpose and will likely go into the stage makeup box in the event I ever get back into belly dancing and need a way to remove liquid liner again.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, I tried the comodynes tanning towelette and I don't care for it. My legs are kinda blotchy looking (at least the color is subtle... otherwise I would look like a hot mess!). At least I tried it though. I think this may have been my last month with Birchbox. I never seem to get a box that's right for me. Last month I was really excited about the box I was supposed to get, then ended up getting the wrong box so I was completely bummed. At least this month's box was free because of it. I just haven't been impressed at all and all of the box variations are kind of weird to me. I like how everyone gets the same thing with SS, and with Myglam with the exception of a few either/or products. With 30 or so box variations that rarely ever go by your beauty profile, there's too much box envy and resentment for me to continue shelling out $10.00. For those of you that love BB, good luck with your future boxes!


----------



## fernanda (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got the box with: 


Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Miss Jessie's Creme de la creme
Lipocils
Sabon foot cream
Viva La Juicy La Fleur
razor

I thought Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo was supposed to be in this box? I have it showing on my birchbox page and I can give feedback, but I did not receive it in my box!

Also, the is the lipocils sample supposed to have a mascara brush? Mine only has a foam applicator, how am i supposed to apply it to the lashes?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fernanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the box with:
> 
> ...


 I'm not familiar with the Lipocil, but you can contact BB about the discrepancy regarding your item received and what's showing on your dashboard.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fernanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the box with:
> 
> ...


 Im getting that same box.... shouldnt you have one more Miss Jessie's product?

edited*

How to Use At night and in the morning, use the sponge part of the applicator to apply the serum to your lashline at the root of your lashes. Next, use the mascara wand part of the applicator to coat your lashes to the tips. Admire your growing lashes, and practice your best wink.

Is this not the brush you recieved?


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Once again disappointed! -.-

 





August Birchbox #23


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 11, 2012)

I tried contacting them about the card already.  I told them only one shade was useable and that I expected the tube that was featured in the picture.  This was their response:

Hi Jacinta,

Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion!

Your stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit consisted of 3 samples, first of which was the BB cream that you would put on as a base. Then you would apply the foundation while finally blending in concealer to your under eye area and on any other imperfections. For more information on the product's application, please click here. I would recommend for you to try the samples first, as a little goes a long way.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would since it's misrepresenting the picture. I love Birchbox but this is the 2nd time in as many months where something that was suppose to be sent out wasn't.
> 
> [email protected]


 


> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH, I've stalked this forum for months and been a Birchbox subscriber since May. This August box by far is the worst! I got box #29.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once again disappointed! -.-
> 
> ...


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 11, 2012)

Where does Birchbox ship from? They're based in manhattan, my package is being delivered to manhattan and it shipped 4 days ago (based on my email from them... Ups MI tracking still doesn't work) I'm really happy What's in my first Birchbox. It's #37 (I was so worried I'd get a welcome box) -perfume -full size noir eyeliner -Oscar blandi conditioner -DDF cleanser -razor The only thing I have no use for is the perfume, and I'll never use them, but I'll just give it to whoever wants it.


----------



## Emr410 (Aug 11, 2012)

> I tried contacting them about the card already.Â  I told them only one shade was useable and thatÂ I expected the tube that was featured in the picture.Â  This was their response: Hi Jacinta, Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion! Your stila stay all dayâ„¢ foundation, concealer, &amp; brush kit consisted of 3 samples, first of which was the BB cream that you would put on as a base. Then you would apply the foundation while finally blending in concealer to your under eye area and on any other imperfections. For more information on the product's application, please click here. I would recommend for you to try the samples first, as a little goes a long way.


 A little goes a long way my butt! Haha. I don't know what size faces they have, but even if a little goes a long way, that little amount will maybe cover a cheek!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Aug 11, 2012)

> Im getting that same box.... shouldnt you have one more Miss Jessie's product? edited* How to Use At night and in the morning, use the sponge part of the applicator to apply the serum to your lashline at the root of your lashes. Next, use the mascara wand part of the applicator to coat your lashes to the tips. Admire your growing lashes, and practice your best wink.
> 
> Â
> 
> Is this not the brush you recieved?


 very interesting product! you have to let us know the results!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has anyone else gotten the Stila foundation sample card vs. the tube? I think I might shoot Brichbox an email about that.


 I got the tube of Stila 10 in 1 hd bb cream/primer whatever they call it in my 'welcome box' for my second account last month. There is a lot of product in the tube and it worked great when I tested it at a rock concert. I feel for everyone who got the card :/


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 11, 2012)

How do you refer a friend? I am trying to sign my mom up and i click on the refer think but how do they know i sent her? and i thought if i refered her she would get right in not have to wait?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 11, 2012)

I got August Birchbox #6


Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover
Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Schick Hydro Silk Razor





The little makeup remover Qtips were flailing about in my box. They weren't wrapped or taped down on their card and had rubbed all over the inside of box. Since I don't use self tanners I am considering interesting ways to utilize them. Maybe I will draw a heart on hub's back  while he's sleeping...or pinstripe the children. Guess I better just pass them onto friends before I actually do one of these lol


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you refer a friend? I am trying to sign my mom up and i click on the refer think but how do they know i sent her? and i thought if i refered her she would get right in not have to wait?


You need to email her the referral link so she can click it to sign up.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 11, 2012)

I did but it just says shes on a waiting list


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did but it just says shes on a waiting list


 Invites are waitlisted, Gift Subs get right in. So for her not to wait, you'd need to buy her a Gift Sub that she can start right away, or next month if it's too late to get in on this month's boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it seems I will get my box a day earlier than they projected, though it's typically that way with USPS. So I'll have that on Monday barring any issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I know how you ladies love a good sample, this month's Allure mag is chock full of them for Ulta. I went and got 4 of the 5 samples I went there for (they were out of the 5th one, and there were two more in the issue but one isn't available until the 20th, and the other I kind of forgot about, oops &gt;.&lt; ) 





The big bottle is Kenra platinum blow dry spray 1.7oz (there's a coupon for it in the mag otherwise its $13.00), then there's the biolage exquisite oil 5ml,the bliss triple oxygen+c energizing cream 15ml,  and the Murad Intensive-C Radiance Peel 10ml. If I were to remember about all of them and they hadn't ran out of one of them that would have been 7 samples in one fell swoop. Just an fyi if you hadn't already known.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Invites are waitlisted, Gift Subs get right in. So for her not to wait, you'd need to buy her a Gift Sub that she can start right away, or next month if it's too late to get in on this month's boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OHH ok! thanks so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 11, 2012)

So I just got my second birchbox and I've been so happy with both so far!!  I believe the box I got was Zadi's number 14 ...I had the pixi shadow crayon,  qtip looking makeup remover , things,  miss jessies bottle, juicy perfume, and of course the razor. 

the color eyeshadow I got is the bronze, I have blue eyes and like golds/brown so it seems nice. I've only swatched it on my hand, but I had to really scrub to get it off in the shower so thats a good sign!! I also LOVE the perfume scent and love that its one of the perfume samples with a little spritzer, makes life so much easier!! miss jessies is in my hair right now and smells really nice and clean. It seems to be working too! I'm saving the razor for when I go back to college, and theres even a $4 off coupon on the back for refills...so nice. I havent tried the qtip things yet!

Basically I have a question for anyone else whos gotten the pixi shadow...this might be stupid but how do you twist for more product to come up? I noticed it doesnt seem to twist at the bottom. Is the stick finished once you use the little bit thats already pushed up, or am I totally missing something? 

overall I love birchbox and can't wait to see what weve got in store for us next month!!!


----------



## OhSam09 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got August Birchbox #6
> 
> ...


 
I, for one, definitely think you should pinstripe the children. They could start a trend at school!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got August Birchbox #6
> 
> ...


 
Love this!  I actually laughed out loud and then told my husband when he wondered what I was laughing at and he smiled too.  Pinstripe the children.  Hah!  The mental image is priceless.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Wynter (Aug 11, 2012)

I wasn't looking forward to this month based off what I saw, but I'm please with the box I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





 

Products in Your August Box




Schick Hydro Silk Razor
 



Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner
Ships Free



Noir Long Wear eyeliner in Forever Noir
Ships Free



Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Ships Free




DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Ships Free


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried contacting them about the card already.  I told them only one shade was useable and that I expected the tube that was featured in the picture.  This was their response:
> 
> ...


 
Hmm.  I'm one of the ones getting the card too.  I was really hoping for the tube, it looked like a good size and those metal tubes are generally fuller than the plastic ones.  I'll try the card, but their response would actually make me think less of Stila's products if I were to just go off of what they said.  I have to use a BB cream first sort of like a primer?  Then add foundation?  Then add a coat of concealer to my "imperfections"?  Sounds like a lot of makeup to me.  I'm sure we could use just one or the other of the BB cream or foundation with a little concealer as needed and I've used Stila's foundations and tinted moisturizers in the past so I know they're decent, but the wording on that is just strange.  Thanks for letting us know what they said.  I wonder if they'll get a deluge of emails from people who are rightly expecting the tube.  Sounds as if they don't have any to give since they're being defensive.  I like the suggestion a few pages back for trying them out on tiny beauty queens!  I actually love getting card samples like that in Allure and magazines but not so much in Birchboxes, they're not my favorite deluxe samples.  I'm happy with the rest of my box and the razor so not a huge deal, just interesting to see what they say.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 11, 2012)

*box envy* no packets for u! yay



> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't looking forward to this month based off what I saw, but I'm please with the box I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm...




I wish that BBcream is not empty and could have hoped for a razor instead of the uber bar.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BB can't control that. Picture this: they strike a deal with the hair company to include them in the boxes. A few days later, the company decides to give free samples. It is what it is.

Â 

I respect your opinions, but you never seem super happy with your boxes! Maybe there's a better sub company out there for you! I hope you enjoy your box this month.


umm. never seem happy??? what are you talking about? i was happy with my july box and i was somewhat pleased with my june box. i had really good boxes overall since i've joined in january. i enjoyed my august box thank you very much...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where does Birchbox ship from? They're based in manhattan, my package is being delivered to manhattan and it shipped 4 days ago (based on my email from them... Ups MI tracking still doesn't work)
> 
> I'm really happy What's in my first Birchbox. It's #37 (I was so worried I'd get a welcome box)
> ...


 they ship from a warehouse in Northern NJ. Their headquarters are in union square by nyu...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my birchbox today and I'm overall pleased. i completely lied on my profile and ever since i did this, my boxes have been amazing lol. i said that i'm an 18 yr old making over 100k. i'm almost 30 and i haven't hit the 100k mark in my salary (at least not yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i have box 18.  

link from my instagram: http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/ff4e4ad8e41c11e18a3522000a1cf770_7.jpg


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my birchbox today and I'm overall pleased. i completely lied on my profile and ever since i did this, my boxes have been amazing lol. i said that i'm an 18 yr old making over 100k. i'm almost 30 and i haven't hit the 100k mark in my salary (at least not yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i have box 18.
> 
> ...


----------



## denise89 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't looking forward to this month based off what I saw, but I'm please with the box I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my birchbox today and I'm overall pleased. i completely lied on my profile and ever since i did this, my boxes have been amazing lol. i said that i'm an 18 yr old making over 100k. i'm almost 30 and i haven't hit the 100k mark in my salary (at least not yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i have box 18.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Aug 11, 2012)

(yes i am a live sort of~)

dang it i wanted to try the quick curls! ;; no luck!(oops fixed typo), and that isn't a sample from their website either. booooooooo

instead i get box #4, whenever it gets here. 

whoever is hating on the self-tanners, send em my way~ i am hoarding a handful of em til i get a bigger handful. heh heh heh. hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my birchbox today and I'm overall pleased. i completely lied on my profile and ever since i did this, my boxes have been amazing lol. i said that i'm an 18 yr old making over 100k. i'm almost 30 and i haven't hit the 100k mark in my salary (at least not yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i have box 18.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay... I decided to try the comodynes just to see what would happen. Now I have to wait 3 hours so by 4:30 central time, I'll find out if I look tanned or like Snooki, LOL! I used one towelette and did my legs, arms, and used what was left for my face. Of course I cleansed, exfoliated, and moisturized first so fingers crossed I won't be regretting this. I just figured instead of witching about my box and letting it sit there without ever finding out, It's better that I at least try it and get my money's worth whether I end up liking it or not. Here's hoping I end up loving it and taking back every bad thing I said, ha ha ha!


Yay!! I'm so happy you are trying it out! I haven't scrolled yet to see your update, but I hope it turns out well!

Edit: Just read that you were disappointed. I canceled SS because after two or three boxes, I never seemed to be excited about any of the contents. Then, of course, this month was exciting haha. I'm getting my first MyGlam box this month, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting that same box but supposedly with 3 Miss Jesse's products. How many Miss Jesse's are listed for you on BB?


 i had 3 listed on the website. i just realized that i didnt get the shampoo in my box but i reviewed it anyway to get points and i tried it already. i didn't get any suds in that shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm debating whether or not i should contact them about this. maybe i'll get 100 points. i want to get my hands on the perfume this month. this is the 2nd perfume that i actually like from bb. the first one was the perfume featured in the april box.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's so funny i was just looking at the birchbox tags on IG and saw that picture and was thinking, dang...good box!
> 
> I never filled out an income though, they really take that into consideration?


 yup. that was me. my ig name is quene3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm not sure if they take income into consideration but i have read on past bb threads that they do. i really think that they took the profile into consideration this month because i have curly/natural/african american textured hair and miss jessie's caters to those hair types.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm wondering if i could cut the eye rock liner thingies enough so they don't look redic?!


 I don't see why you couldn't.

My 19 year old daughter just about fell out on the floor laughing at them.Like, ugly laughing.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 11, 2012)

My box arrived earlier than expected and here's what was in it:


Schick hydro silk razor
Caldrea Palmarose Wild Mint hand soap
Caldrea Sea Salt Neroli hand soap
Viva la Juicy La Fleur eau de toilette spray sample
Talika lipocils expert
Pixi Line Relax Serum (Full Sized!)
I can make use of everything and think it's pretty interesting overall.  (As a note, I have been a member since November 2011, so a lot of what was offered, I already received: EyeRock, showstoppers tape, Lara bars, etc.)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use disposable razors, so I can always use more. I'm not super picky when it comes to that!


 
Me too. I was happy to get something I for sure will use. And razors are expensive! I won't usually try a new razor unless there is some kind of promotion. When Venus Pro Skin came out, I got a great deal from a store coupon, and now it's all I use for my legs if I can help it! I haven't tried the Schick one yet (I got it yesterday but forgot about it this morning), but if I like it, I'm excited it included a coupon! I seem to get those mini Skintimate shave gels a lot, and I don't really like them (at all haha), but I use them when I travel because they're handy. If I don't like the razor, I'll probably toss it in my travel box.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had 3 listed on the website. i just realized that i didnt get the shampoo in my box but i reviewed it anyway to get points and i tried it already. i didn't get any suds in that shampoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i'm debating whether or not i should contact them about this. maybe i'll get 100 points. i want to get my hands on the perfume this month. this is the 2nd perfume that i actually like from bb. the first one was the perfume featured in the april box.


 Gurrrl, u better get those extra points!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

Speaking of razors, I just opened a brand new one the other day and got the gnarliest razor burn on part of my shin...Tossed it out and opened a new one! I'm currently using a Venus razor...the replacement cartridges are Venus Breeze and Pro Skin...also have the Schick Quattro Trim Style, for shaving and ahem....you know lol. I prefer the Pro Skin over the Breeze and dunno between that and the Quattro..


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gurrrl, u better get those extra points!!!


 trueeeeee, lol. i will hit them up on twitter. i normally get a response between 24-48 hours max on their twitter bbx ops page


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, how funny is that...? I checked the mail and what did I find??? Two pretty yellow BB's! Funny, because one acct is a day late in delivery and the second a day early! Here's what I got:   

 



    Box #3: I sampled some Miss Jessie's and like the products..don't know that they're an HG item, but definitely worth a second look. Already got the Yu-Be before (2nd acct)and it's not bad; perfect for your purse or pocket! Love perfume samples and love Juicy Couture. Pixi Lip and Liner in Orchid Rose; the color is a bit darker for my taste, but love the idea! Got a razor as well, which is fine by me!
 
 




Box #6: I'm a skincare freak and love to play around and experiment, which isn't always good for my skin! Received the Comodynes Intensive (1st acct) and liked them...I did streak once, but moisturized afterward with better results on the second attempt. Facial tan wipes....I like it, but don't know if I'll use them because my face is one of the only parts that tans just fine, regardless of sunblock. Another Juicy sample, yay! Makeup remover Q-Tips are great and mine came sealed, without any issues like some ladies are having. Lastly, another razor!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My box arrived earlier than expected: Box #26 (so sorry, I don't know how to do that spoiler alert thing, I've been trying to figure it out for the last 20 minutes, can someone teach me?)


 When you are commenting or responding on the threads, there should be a black button near the smiley faces. Click that and you should be able to paste your photos and spoiler commentary inside.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH! I just fixed it so no one else will be mad.


 I don't think it's that troublesome at this point; our boxes should be up on our dashboards now, but thanks for all the no-peekers out there lol..I'm a horrible cheat and love every spoiler!


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone else's tracking number still not updating? Got mine Wednesday and it's still not coming up with any info...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's tracking number still not updating? Got mine Wednesday and it's still not coming up with any info...


 Yup same here


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's tracking number still not updating? Got mine Wednesday and it's still not coming up with any info...


 I received both boxes today, with tracking updating only to the "received by MI shipping partner" or whatever late last night and no update. Plus, the shipping partner is 3 towns/cities away from me! Upon delivery and rechecking, they finally got around to saying my box was delivered and jumped through all the hoops.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think it's that troublesome at this point; our boxes should be up on our dashboards now, but thanks for all the no-peekers out there lol..I'm a horrible cheat and love every spoiler!


 i'm a "cheater" too lol. i hate surprises yet i like getting a cute package in the mail every month. hell, if i paid $ for this, i'm not gonna feel guilty about digging for spoilers. it's not like i'm cheating on the lsat or gre lol


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received both boxes today, with tracking updating only to the "received by MI shipping partner" or whatever late last night and no update. Plus, the shipping partner is 3 towns/cities away from me! Upon delivery and rechecking, they finally got around to saying my box was delivered and jumped through all the hoops.


My tracking says "unavailable" still... I live about an hour away from BB HQ/where the boxes ship. Can't figure it out! lol


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh and btw, I finally had a chance to try the Eyeko skinny liquid liner from last months box and i'm not pleased.  I winged out the ends and a few hours after application I was able to completely rub the wing off with my finger, and it flaked all over my under-eye area. Did this happen to anyone else? I've tried it twice now and it happened both times.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and btw, I finally had a chance to try the Eyeko skinny liquid liner from last months box and i'm not pleased.  I winged out the ends and a few hours after application I was able to completely rub the wing off with my finger, and it flaked all over my under-eye area. Did this happen to anyone else? I've tried it twice now and it happened both times.


 Hmm.  That didn't happen with mine and I even used it with false eyelashes and glue for a formal dinner that was on the outdoor deck of a restaurant during the summer while it was pretty warm.  Mine was the black one.  Maybe you got a weird one?  That's a bummer.  I hate flaking.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My tracking says "unavailable" still... I live about an hour away from BB HQ/where the boxes ship. Can't figure it out! lol


 Did you try checking through BB and possibly USPS, as well as UPS? My tracking didn't update until after I received my boxes. UPS MI or USPS, one of them pooed the bed this month lol.

Which color did you get? I have the olive and it stayed put through a sweaty hot summer 12 hr night shift and during the days when I've used it. Do you use an eye primer?



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and btw, I finally had a chance to try the Eyeko skinny liquid liner from last months box and i'm not pleased.  I winged out the ends and a few hours after application I was able to completely rub the wing off with my finger, and it flaked all over my under-eye area. Did this happen to anyone else? I've tried it twice now and it happened both times.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's tracking number still not updating? Got mine Wednesday and it's still not coming up with any info...


 I've had one tracking # since Monday, one since Wednesday, received the 'your box has shipped' emails both on Friday, and both numbers are still unavailable when I click them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 12, 2012)

Me too!  When I  click the tracking number it states "if your number doesn't update in 48 hours contact the shipper."



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had one tracking # since Monday, one since Wednesday, received the 'your box has shipped' emails both on Friday, and both numbers are still unavailable when I click them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OhSam09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, definitely think you should pinstripe the children. They could start a trend at school!





> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!  I actually laughed out loud and then told my husband when he wondered what I was laughing at and he smiled too.  Pinstripe the children.  Hah!  The mental image is priceless.  Thanks for the laugh!


There are four of them so that actually could be considered a new trend and I do have 4 packets... *gets shifty-eyed* They'll never see it coming!


----------



## manuri (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and btw, I finally had a chance to try the Eyeko skinny liquid liner from last months box and i'm not pleased. I winged out the ends and a few hours after application I was able to completely rub the wing off with my finger, and it flaked all over my under-eye area. Did this happen to anyone else? I've tried it twice now and it happened both times.


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm.  That didn't happen with mine and I even used it with false eyelashes and glue for a formal dinner that was on the outdoor deck of a restaurant during the summer while it was pretty warm.  Mine was the black one.  Maybe you got a weird one?  That's a bummer.  I hate flaking.  


I also tried my Eyeko eyeliner from last month (black) and didnt' have any issues with the flaking. But, I haven't rubbed the eyeliner so I'm not sure how that'll put up. I've been pretty satisfied but I still LOVE my WnW liquid eyeliner. They seem to make dark, beautiful lines for me and they're only about $3 per eyeliner. Although it isn't waterproof, it usually lasts me the whole day until I use my makeup remover. But the eyeko comes fairly close since it's a marker type. One downside for the eyeko was that I cant seem to make very thin lines but it may be since I'm so used to liquid brush eyeliners.


----------



## Hellaine (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  When I  click the tracking number it states "if your number doesn't update in 48 hours contact the shipper."


 
I can't remember if I posted this so sorry if I'm being redundant in my BB stories haha.

Last month was my first month with BB, I got a shipping email pretty early on but my tracking never updated.  This hasn't happened to me with any other subscrips I have so after 3 days I contacted BB via the phone and they assured me that my items had indeed shipped out and they didn't know why tracking was saying that.  So I waited about a week and a half, two weeks and still nothing.  Emailed customer service and got no reply.  Made a big fuss on their Facebook and THEN got an email, saying they were sorry they didn't respond, that the email had been marked as read but not replied to (okay).  Assured me that my product had shipped and again would be here any day. 

Two hours later they sent me a NEW email that said my box had shipped and also an email saying they comped me for my August box (which is good because I would have quit Birchbox then if not).  So who knows, my tracking isn't updating AGAIN and I'm gunshy worried it'll happen again.  I don't mind if accidents happen and my box somehow doesn't get shipped, but don't bs me and say 'oh oh yeah the box is in the mail!' when it's not.  I didn't recieve last months box until the 2nd of this month haha.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and btw, I finally had a chance to try the Eyeko skinny liquid liner from last months box and i'm not pleased.  I winged out the ends and a few hours after application I was able to completely rub the wing off with my finger, and it flaked all over my under-eye area. Did this happen to anyone else? I've tried it twice now and it happened both times.


 Mine is completely smudge proof. I was quite impressed except, the color gets all over the metal by the tip and sometime getes on my hands and stuff. i had the purple. which color did u have


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 12, 2012)

My eyeko liner is in black. (and sidenote, but I didn't intentionally rub it w/my finger to see if it would come off. lol  I happened to touch my outer eye area and when my finger was black I looked in the mirror and saw that it was a hot mess. lol)

In regards to my box, i've tried the tracking link in the email and on BB site (and also tried inputting the tracking number into usps site also and it says the number isn't recognized).


----------



## lorizav (Aug 12, 2012)

2 Identical boxes AGAIN  cÂ´mon birchbox.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 12, 2012)

Lorizav, maybe you can do a box swap? Unless of course, you scored one of the "better" box options this month..lol.


----------



## lorizav (Aug 12, 2012)

I believe I got Box 12

Juicy Couture

Stila Forever your Curl

Shu Uemura Essence Absolute

Talika lash conditioner cleanser

Schick Razor

I would swap the entire box for either box 19 or 35

I think 19 is

DDF

Juicy Perfume

Noir eyeliner

Lenenor

Schick Razor

I think 35 is

DDF

Juicy perfume

Oscar Blandi

Noir eyeliner

Schick razor

Otherwise I would just like to swap the Stila mascara for the DDF cleanser.

On another note I got my Manna Kadar sample in the mail and wow it made the Dr. Jart samples look generous.  Seriously a dot of glow cream squeezed into a sample jar, a very tiny dot.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!! I'm so happy you are trying it out! I haven't scrolled yet to see your update, but I hope it turns out well!
> ...


 LOL, yesterday after I tried the tanning wipe,it wasn't too bad... a little blotchy but too subtle to really see. OMG, this morning!!!!!! Um... I'm a hot mess on my legs! It's utterly horrible, ha ha ha! Thank God I wear jeans to work! I did figure they were at least worth a shot. I am at a point where I'm not going to be one to judge my boxes before getting them, and letting samples sit there without ever trying them because I'm so jealous that I didn't get something that someone else got. I've decided to stay with BB because I don't want to miss the whole point of the SAMPLE service and I don't want to miss out on something that I could possibly love and can't live without! Plus, it's just fun getting that little box every month no matter what's inside. The tanning wipes were a dud for me but you win some, you lose some, lol! I can't wait to get this month's myglam bag too! YAY!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, yesterday after I tried the tanning wipe,it wasn't too bad... a little blotchy but too subtle to really see. OMG, this morning!!!!!! Um... I'm a hot mess on my legs! It's utterly horrible, ha ha ha! Thank God I wear jeans to work!


 They work well if you only use one whole towel on each leg, put lotion on before hand, and rub your leg very very well all over with the wipe so the tan substance creates an even layer. I don't recommend using one towel on the whole body...there's just not enough tan substance on them to do all that skin.


----------



## mega789 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Everyone here seems to love Eyeko liner's but I actually prefer the tip of the Marbella liner's Myglam sent out. It's easier to control the line. Also the Marbella seems to stay put even better. I do have to agree though, that I have not had any issues with my Eyeko liner flaking or rubbing off, but I have the teal color and I'm using primer which I think makes a big difference also.


----------



## Cheryl Tafur (Aug 12, 2012)

Can someone tell me where you can see all the boxes for the month and how you know which number box you are getting??


----------



## Cheryl Tafur (Aug 12, 2012)

how do you know on your account which items you are getting or which box you are getting?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 12, 2012)

> how do you know on your account which items you are getting or which box you are getting? Â


 Go to birchbox.com and log in and click on box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it will show your box for this month and previous months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Aug 12, 2012)

this month is my one year anniversary with BB, do you think I will get a coupon code or did they stop doing that? I have $70 in points and want to buy some perfume


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 12, 2012)

> Anything you guys reccomend that i should get in the birchbox store??


 I'm super happy with all of the zoya polishes I have bought from BB, especially the blogger collection! Oh and I would recommend the sugar rose lip treatment! Happy shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeamB13 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Everyone here seems to love Eyeko liner's but I actually prefer the tip of the Marbella liner's Myglam sent out. It's easier to control the line. Also the Marbella seems to stay put even better. I do have to agree though, that I have not had any issues with my Eyeko liner flaking or rubbing off, but I have the teal color and I'm using primer which I think makes a big difference also.


 This is what makes makeup great IMO we all have such different likes and dislikes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I personally LOVE the Eyeko liners. I got a black one in my June box and then went on to buy it in purple and turquoise... I just need Olive now! I use a shadow primer or my MAC paintpot to prime my shadow and then apply the liner on top and it stays all day for me. The only time I've had a hot mess is when I cried with the turquoise on... I looked like I was part smurf I smeared it around my face so much lol. Other than that one time though I am in love with them, especially the purple!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried the Marbella liner once and I wasn't personally a fan... It did have amazing staying power, but it wasn't as pigmented as the Eyeko IMO and it left a weird green tint even after makeup remover, plus it had a warning about not using with contacts which I normally wear. So for me I prefer the Eyeko, but like I said that's what makes makeup great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S. I REALLY wish I could see all those amazing emoticons to choose from on my iPad so I could spice up this entry more lol. It only gives me like 8 to choose from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone know if there's a way to fix this on the iPad? Thanks!


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you list the sites you have been receiving the free razors from? I have a teenage daughter and we go thru razors pretty fast. Having some back-ups would be nice because those things get expensive and I would rather spend my money on makeup.


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! I'm getting Box 13. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, yesterday after I tried the tanning wipe,it wasn't too bad... a little blotchy but too subtle to really see. OMG, this morning!!!!!! Um... I'm a hot mess on my legs! It's utterly horrible, ha ha ha! Thank God I wear jeans to work! I did figure they were at least worth a shot. I am at a point where I'm not going to be one to judge my boxes before getting them, and letting samples sit there without ever trying them because I'm so jealous that I didn't get something that someone else got. I've decided to stay with BB because I don't want to miss the whole point of the SAMPLE service and I don't want to miss out on something that I could possibly love and can't live without! Plus, it's just fun getting that little box every month no matter what's inside. The tanning wipes were a dud for me but you win some, you lose some, lol! I can't wait to get this month's myglam bag too! YAY!!!


 I love your attitude, NittyPretty.  Thanks for going outside your comfort zone and trying them out and reporting back.  I love it when a sample knocks me out when I thought it was a dud.  The opposite seemed to happen with the Stila Bronzer, a lot of people wanted it but then after trying it didn't love it.  I don't really know how to use bronzer but I didn't get it anyway.  I think it's great to get those boxes in the mail too.  I'm even excited about the razors!  I love the idea of finding a new favorite or new hue when it'd be the last thing I'd pick out for myself, that's when the sample service experience really hits it out of the ballpark for me.  If those tanning towels work, I've definitely got enough for multiple uses, I got them in Beauty Box 5 before I cancelled and in multiple boxes through Birchbox on different accounts.  Here in Belize, I think the locals would laugh their butts off at the idea of me trying to get more tan and becoming orange, Oompa Loompa/Snooky style.  The only time I ever feel like I'd like a little bit of color is when I go back to Michigan to visit family, they seem to expect color because we live in the tropics.  But I'm more concerned about premature aging and skin cancer and besides that I hate laying in the sun, it makes me feel like I'm one of those chickens spinning on a spit over the fire.

I'd like to try them but I wear skirts/sundresses every day and it's hard to hide my legs here.  Jeans would be atrociously hot.  I have an aversion to self tanners ever since my Mom tried an Estee Lauder one from the counter years ago and her knees turned orange, but only her knees, it was hilarious for us but not so much for her.  She has a good sense of humor though.  I'm going to take Scooby's advice on lotion and using one towel per leg once I get ready to do it.  I also have the St. Tropez self tanner from one of the Test Tubes, has anyone had luck with that?  I kind of feel like experimenting.  How long before it fades so if I make a mess of myself I know how long I have to hide?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd like to try them but I wear skirts/sundresses every day and it's hard to hide my legs here.  Jeans would be atrociously hot.  I have an aversion to self tanners ever since my Mom tried an Estee Lauder one from the counter years ago and her knees turned orange, but only her knees, it was hilarious for us but not so much for her.  She has a good sense of humor though.  I'm going to take Scooby's advice on lotion and using one towel per leg once I get ready to do it.  I also have the St. Tropez self tanner from one of the Test Tubes, has anyone had luck with that?  I kind of feel like experimenting.  How long before it fades so if I make a mess of myself I know how long I have to hide?


 I did one towel on one whole leg, from foot to butt cheek lol...I think the key is to keep rubbing and rubbing all over until the towel becomes dry, then add a little more lotion to your hands and rub your leg really good to get it all even. Mine lasted about a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 12, 2012)

Still no tracking #. *sigh*


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could you list the sites you have been receiving the free razors from? I have a teenage daughter and we go thru razors pretty fast. Having some back-ups would be nice because those things get expensive and I would rather spend my money on makeup.


 You took the words right out of my mouth!  I'd love to know how to order some.  I tried the Sam's one and couldn't get it to work.  My husband uses whatever razors I buy too, which are usually Venus of some type or other.  We use the same razor, I know that's something not a lot of people do.  I have very little body hair and what I have is blonde and I swear I can use a three month old razor with a disposable head like Venus and it works great on me still.  Sometimes new ones cut me all up.  I love the wording that someone a few pages back wrote - looking like they were chased around by a knife wielding doll!  

So if you could, our freebie/coupon queens let us in on where to look, that'd be awesome.  I'm always trying to save money here and there and it'd be great to not have to spend money on razors for awhile.  I feel like the razors made up some of the dollar amount of my boxes, no matter what else was inside, especially since there are also the points to consider.  Also, I'm one of the ones that is excited for the DDF, I think I got two, because if it is a little strong, that means that it probably works really good on some skin types that aren't sensitive.  I like things that are brightening and I hope this one works well.  And 4 oz. of cleanser for me is a good enough amount to give it a good try.  Ouch on buying it - $39, I'm spoiled by getting all of the good ones to try in subs that I've not ordered a cleanser in quite a while.  

I never would have thought that you could get so many free razors online.  Thanks for letting us know about it guys!


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried contacting them about the card already.  I told them only one shade was useable and that I expected the tube that was featured in the picture.  This was their response:
> 
> ...


 Ugh, now I'm really not looking forward to my box (15)! So I'm getting foundation on a card, shave cream, a razor, Yu-be cream and perfume (I don't like any of the Juicy perfumes). My other box is slightly better (33), but still mostly small packets except for some firming cream. I haven't seen anyone post pics of these dud boxes yet. Still, I have had some really nice boxes in past months so I just have to accept a few duds. I was hoping with the 2nd sub one box would be good. At least they aren't dupes.


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 12, 2012)

it seems like i have been getting the worst boxes these past three months do you mind me asking what you chose as your beauty profile? idk if that makes sense but its where it says 

Women's Subscription Profile  and it looks like this

My level of beauty knowledge is...

If I'm going to splurge on a product, it's going to be:


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did one towel on one whole leg, from foot to butt cheek lol...I think the key is to keep rubbing and rubbing all over until the towel becomes dry, then add a little more lotion to your hands and rub your leg really good to get it all even. Mine lasted about a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think that's a great idea, don't want to try to cover too much "real estate" with just one wipe, lol.  I'm trying to work on tightening up the real estate, I joined a new gym yesterday, and I don't want to be the new girl with the messed up legs!  What kind of lotion do you use?  Maybe I can finagle a massage out of it from the hubs, he's a good sport, he even helped me color my hair once, I could never get it all in the back and missed spots.  My hair is really long, about three inches past my bra strap so it's a lot to handle.  It was cute to see him being all careful and trying to get it just right.  It turned out well, but let's just say now I leave the coloring to the professionals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *csddesigner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time posting!
> 
> ...


I am getting this box too! My pic shows the shadow in the color pink as well. I wonder if they are all pink or if there will be different colors? Pink wouldn't have been my first choice but I don't hate it. You might be able to use it as a highlighter instead of a shadow.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of lotion do you use?


 I don't really remember, I have lots of different lotions...I'd say the most moisturizing/ easy to spread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good Luck!


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am getting this box too! My pic shows the shadow in the color pink as well. I wonder if they are all pink or if there will be different colors? Pink wouldn't have been my first choice but I don't hate it. You might be able to use it as a highlighter instead of a shadow.


 I got this box too and it arrived yesterday! Its amazing! My favorite product is the curl cream it made my hair look, feel, and smell AMAZING!

The shadow I got was a bronze color so don't worry they aren't all pink! Mine showed up pink on the site as well but the color I got is very pretty!!  My only issue with it is how to get more product up! I don't know if it needs a sharpener or if it twists or what...let me know when you get it what you think!! I'm feeling a little stupid hhaha. 

Overall its an amazing box though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2012)

I still don't know what box I'm getting nor has it shipped (I had to update my billing info late, because my card expired this month), but I would be okay with most anything but tanning wipes. If I get anything self tanning again, I am canceling. I find the implication that pale girls need to be "fixed" to be insulting.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 12, 2012)

I saw the miss jessies brand at target today. Cheaper than on the bb website. But they were out of most items.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmmmmm...
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good box!! i love the brightening cleanser!


 Have you tried it yet?  I can't wait to try mine.  

I'm surprised that we haven't seen people post values yet.  I'm happy with my boxes this month - I'm looking forward to the DDF, razors, noir waterproof black kohl eyeliner and oscar blandi jasmine conditioner.  I ended up with 3 DDF brightening cleansers (I double checked my accounts) and that alone is worth a lot to me - 6 oz. of a great quality cleanser that will hopefully help with faint discolorations, the full size is 8.45 oz and is $38 so that's a good deal for me getting them in my boxes.  In looking it up it said it smells of licorice.  Hmm.  Not my favorite, but no big deal.  DDF also has a Clarisonic dupe that they are selling along with the cleanser so it must be okay for some people to use the two together.  My not so favorite parts of this shipment of my boxes is the Fashion Tape, the EyeRock eyeliners, although I will give them a try and the multiple Juicy fragrance vials just because I'm not too much of a perfume girl, but I'm sure they'll find good homes with trades or friends.  The C.O. Bigelow lip shine looks neat, I'm kind of hoping they send out the lemon one also because I love lemon products but mint is fine too.  All in all, a good month for me.


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 12, 2012)

I got box 14 and I priced it all out!!

Sample prices:

Miss Jessies Quick curls-   $8

Viva La Juicy La Fleur- $1.40

Pixi Last Shadow Pen- $18

Beauty fixation makeup removers- $.62

Razor and $4 off coupon- $14

Total = about $42 

Pretty high value for this box! I'm happy!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 12, 2012)

i meant to post this in this forum and not the bb august 12 spoilers forum:

so out of boredom, i went to the @birchboxops twitter page to tell them about a product missing from my box, and i see that most of their responses were " so sorry your disappointed. DM us your email or send us an email to [email protected], we'd love to help!"  https://twitter.com/BirchboxOps

*it should be "you're" and not "your". one of my top grammar pet peeves*

i am glad that i am in the minority that actually likes their box this month but i suppose that bb will have to do major damage control this month.  i am expecting big things next month since their two year anniversary is in september

also they responded back about my missing shampoo very fast. less than 2-3 hours. i'm telling you ladies, tweeting them about your bb issues is so much better than phone or e-mail. they respond fast


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 12, 2012)

Been so busy it seems this month my box will be a total surprise. I quickly browsed through the boxes, but not close enough to really know everything that's in them. So excited. I think my box is going to be here by Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah (Aug 12, 2012)

does anyone know what size the perfekt lash gel is?


----------



## missmaggie5 (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone know the size of the Stila smudge stick liner?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 12, 2012)

I dropped my Shu Uemura oil and broke it



.  I managed to salvage half so at least I'll get to try it, but dang.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 12, 2012)

I feel a little surge of joy reading through all the positive posts the last couple of pages... I just want to hug you guys!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 12, 2012)

So today I tried the Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme, My hair is curly and very frizzy. Considering that Chemo stripped my hair of every little bit of oil and made my hair like brillo lol  This product was great. My curls were defined and no frizz and the ends.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 12, 2012)

I really don't like getting perfume samples usually, but this Juicy Couture La Fleur smells amazing! &lt;3

The curl cream smells amazing! I'm testing it out on my husband's insanely curly hair soon, haha.





The yu-be sample was so sad and small...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So today I tried the Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme, My hair is curly and very frizzy. Considering that Chemo stripped my hair of every little bit of oil and made my hair like brillo lol  This product was great. My curls were defined and no frizz and the ends.


 I love your hair in your profile photo!


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your hair in your profile photo!


 Thanks, That was taken on my B-day and it was lots of work lol.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 14 and I priced it all out!!
> 
> ...


 What color was your PIXI shadow pen?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried the apothederm stretch mark creme they gave out in this months box?


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color was your PIXI shadow pen?


 I got the bronze color. Its reallllly pretty! I wore it today, it works really well as a liner too!


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 12, 2012)

i received box 23:/

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss 4.00

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 1.40

Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo 8.00

Schick Hydro Silk Razor 9.00

ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black 2.00

24 dollars its whatever.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried it yet?  I can't wait to try mine.
> ...


The brightening cleanser is amazzzzzzzing...Like i've only used it twice and my skin just looks way better..i can't really describe it like i walked out the door today without any makeup and my face still looked decent...and it never looks like that without makeup! It just looked really even and fresh..hold on to the bottles with your life! lol oh and the razor is just phenominal..when i usually shave my legs i have stubble the next day..but not with this razor! this razor is from heaven!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the apothederm stretch mark creme they gave out in this months box?


 I got that in my June box in my 1st sub...and I don't think it's anythign special.  But then, my stretch marks are all faded anyway


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 13, 2012)

My tracking info hasn't updated at all. No box weight, no approx. delivery, nothing. I got the info on Monday. I unsubscribed right before they shipped my box, first they sent what I ordered with my points to the wrong address (the email said the right one and it is now in PA when I am in NJ), they gave me a bad box that I can't even use most of (box 9) and now my tracking hasn't updated and I live about 45 minutes from their shipping facility. Meh.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay for tracking. My box shipped on the 11th, with an ETA of Friday. Finally!!


----------



## Alycia (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you find that your box normally comes before the ETA?


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you find that your box normally comes before the ETA?


 It usually arrives right on that day for me.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 13, 2012)

After a whole week mine updated, my ETA is friday the 17 but im hoping i get it before. I cant wait any longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

Today I shall receive my BB!!! I know a lot of people are not thrilled with their boxes, but I totally lucked up this month!! I mean sure I am getting the makeup remover thingys, but I am also getting Miss Jessies and Pixi...And I am super happy that the Juicy has a spray top!!!! Pictures and blog post will be up before 8 pm est. I promise!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the makeup remover QTips are neat and useful. We've had nice weather in my area and I was out and about with friends last night. Noticed my smoky eyes were staring to melt and snapped one open to clean it up, a little fix up and viola! I was fresh to death again!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw I miss the cinnamon rolls from Sluy's and also that little blue shop, La Saisons I think it's called - such cute things there! Do you ever go to Paella Bar or Burrata Bistro? Those were two of my favorite places to dine in the area. My fiance and I went to Sequim for the lavender festival last year which was pretty neat, and we also took the required trip to Forks lol and Hurricane Ridge. Did you go to Whaling Days this year? Ah, Silverdale.. I do miss it sometimes, if only it was a little less rainy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm coming in late - but I'm guessing you're talking about Sequim, WA?  Only been that way once: hubby asked me to marry him on the top of Hurricane Ridge.

It was refreshing to spend time in Washington.  Everyone says "Good morning" and whatnot to you.  I'm from California and while plenty of people do that here (believe it or not), people in WA did so at a much greater frequency and seem so relaxed in comparison.

The thing I remember the most was a bistro - looking at Yelp I'm pretty sure it was Alder Wood Bistro... All I can say is, if I ever have a terminal illness that place is on my "must eat there again" list.   Literally one of the best meals I ever ate in my life.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm coming in late - but I'm guessing you're talking about Sequim, WA?  Only been that way once: hubby asked me to marry him on the top of Hurricane Ridge.
> 
> ...


 How sweet of your hubby! Yes, we've just been chatting about the Olympic peninsula and Kitsap county. Lots of interesting places to go, see, eat at!


----------



## wagz379 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a whole week mine updated, my ETA is friday the 17 but im hoping i get it before. I cant wait any longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  me, too, and we are leaving for vacation on friday! which means that I wont get my box until the 27th. So disappointed! I dont know how it takes a week and a half to go literally an hour away from the shipping origination point.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the tanning products box, and am actually excited!  I will most likely not use the tanning products, but can and will happily use everything else in there.  I am almost out of cleanser, so it is really good timing that this one is showing up now.


 I'm getting this box, too - and am okay with it. 

I actually use the tanning towels at times to add a little extra glow.   So I'm happy to try this brand's version of it and compare to the Kate Somerville and Dennis Gross ones I've tried.  So far my favorite is the Kate Somerville body towels - they are subtle.  The Dennis Gross ones were a little harder to keep even, but you get more color if that's your thing.  (I prefer subtle TBH.)  

I'm just glad they also sent the face tanner with it.  I need that more than than the body towels...my face is lighter than the rest of me!

Extra cleanser is always welcome for the gym bag.  Overall I was pleased with my box.  I'll give the q-tips a try, but can't imagine paying for that personally - but they are priced reasonably at least.  

As far as the perfume, I'm just hoping I like it more than the normal Juicy - but my sister loves that one so it may go in my goody-box to her if this one stinks as bad.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me, too, and we are leaving for vacation on friday! which means that I wont get my box until the 27th. So disappointed! I dont know how it takes a week and a half to go literally an hour away from the shipping origination point.


that sucks! i would be disappointed too, bb needs to start shipping faster. its kinda ridiculous it would take so long for you when its only an hour away


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm the opposite! My face is slightly tanned, despite SPF and other parts not so much. I liked the tan towelettes and it's nice they sent head to toe towelettes for people. I thought the Juicy perfume was more subtle than their usual scents and I like it. Haven't tried the cleanser yet; I've got 4 open and need to use them up first!


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you find that your box normally comes before the ETA?


 Mine comes early, usually by a day or two. I just noticed my first box is out for delivery today, and it's ETA is the 15th.

My second box finally updated today and the ETA is the 17th on that one.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the makeup remover QTips are neat and useful. We've had nice weather in my area and I was out and about with friends last night. Noticed my smoky eyes were staring to melt and snapped one open to clean it up, a little fix up and viola! I was fresh to death again!


 You are making me want these--I'm a habitual movie crier.  Raccoon eyes are a dead giveaway that you were crying in the sort of movie that people don't cry in.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 13, 2012)

I cheated for the first time and saw my dashboard:
 

I got:

Schick Hydro Silk Razor

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

Yu-Be Moisturtizing Skin Cream

Caldrea Hand Soap

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

I wish I would've gotten the Talika Lipocils Expert or the Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo. I already love the Dry Shampoo.  These are the least amount of items I've ever recieved but I'm still overall pleased.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cheated for the first time and saw my dashboard:
> 
> ...


 ooh im getting the same box. what color liner did you get?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are making me want these--I'm a habitual movie crier.  Raccoon eyes are a dead giveaway that you were crying in the sort of movie that people don't cry in.


 Lol! Yep, they work. I'm keeping these in my purse for a quick fix when I'm out. Way easy to use and very convenient.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be the only one that thinks this, but Birchbox has always sent me boxes that 100% reflect my profile. I have foundation listed as my splurge item and I have always gotten the "foundation" item of the month. They also send me my exact color match, things for dry skin (which I have), things for fine hair (which I have)...etc. Kudos to BB for really paying attention to my profile.


 I agree! I read that most people think their profiles don't ever get considered, but I always receive items that seem to match - for example I received Miss Jessie's this month and I have curly hair - so I think they use the profiles at least somewhat.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow BB, you really dropped the ball on this one. This box? Completely pitiful..thanks for the crappy three items...
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Aug 13, 2012)

The dry shampoo will change your life. I love the spray formula... try it out!



> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once again disappointed! -.-
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Aug 13, 2012)

It's been three days and my shipping is still not updated. I'll give it until tomorrow before I start emailing birchbox... I wonder where it is?


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE this. I'm moving, so I already have stuff to donate to them.
> 
> ...


 I signed up for the MyGlam wait list last week too! Can't wait to see what I get. I've had Beauty Army for 2 months and the first box was great, the second not so much.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 13, 2012)

sweetiegirlll Quote:  I also have the St. Tropez self tanner from one of the Test Tubes, has anyone had luck with that? I kind of feel like experimenting. How long before it fades so if I make a mess of myself I know how long I have to hide?
I have that too and that's my favorite aside from Clarins. I was worried because it was in the medium dark shade but it comes on really gradually. If you reapply once after that it lasts about 5 days. As with all of them, you need to prep your skin first with exfoilating and moisturizer (although I skip that step) I had gotten a big bottle of the lighter one with a mitt on a TSV and I haven't even opened that one yet, but I'm not very consistent. The St. Tropez scent is nice and not obnoxious like so many of them. I'm definitely going to try the Commodynes I got in my GG box, especially after seeing Scooby's results.


----------



## BarbieZ (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone else getting box 34 (per Zadi's list)?  I don't think I've seen it mentioned.  It has:

Schick Hydro Silk Razor

Caldrea Hand Soap

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

DDF Brightening Cleanser

PIXI Beauty Beauty Blush





Perfume samples don't excite me, and while I love scented hand soaps,I wonder how easy it will be to use that packaging.  I'm sort of excited to try the cleanser, though, especially after the positive things I've read on it.  And I wonder if the blushis full sized, anyone know?


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 13, 2012)

My tracking updated finally updated today and I noticed the weight was 0.1210 and idk if its normal as this is my second box but it seems incredibly low and now I'm worried that things are missing. I'm supposed to get box 25. Also is everyone recieving a razor because it doesn't show up in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyAshley87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any full size or deluxe samples this month? Also what color is the Jouer lip gloss?


  I got a full size Pixi lip liner/stick and the very big tub of Miss Jessie's curl cream.


----------



## Wida (Aug 13, 2012)

I got this box and yes, the blush is full size.



> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else getting box 34 (per Zadi's list)?  I don't think I've seen it mentioned.  It has:
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbieZ (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box and yes, the blush is full size.


 Awesome, thanks!  Which color did you get?  What do you think?  I don't usually wear blush, but I've gotten big into bronzer this summer, which I never really wore before, so I was already thinking that I might extend that into wearing blush for the winter, so if it's a nice color/formula I'll be set!


----------



## xiehan (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The C.O. Bigelow lip shine looks neat, I'm kind of hoping they send out the lemon one also because I love lemon products but mint is fine too.  All in all, a good month for me.


 I got my Birchbox today, and I got the lemon one!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

For the ladies wondering, I think all the Pixi items are full sized. I got a Lip and line, still in it's packaging and yep, full sized.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay! My box went from processed and due on the 16th to out for delivery this morning! I'm getting box 4 on Zadi's list.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely going to try the Commodynes I got in my GG box, especially after seeing Scooby's results.


 WooHoo glad to be of help and inspiration/motivation! Just remember to rub rub rub so the color evens out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, you really only got 3 things?? You must be missing something, maybe you should email them.


 This was posted back before the dashboards had fully updated...I'm sure she has more things listed now.


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 13, 2012)

omg curly hair ladies i have to tell you my new obsession!!!

i used the miss jessies silkening stretch cream the other day the way i usually use my curl products which is when i get out of the shower i leave my hair really wet then use my its a 10 spray, run my fingers through my hair, then scrunch my hair with the towel, then put on my miss jessies and i did not like it it left my hair frizzy and my curls not defined(but they were amazingly soft)

so i tried it a different way today i got out of the shower with hair super wet again and used the miss jessies when my hair was still soaked then towel scrunched/dried it, let it air dry and when my hair was almost dry i used my amika oil treatment by rubbing inbetween my palms and lightly running my hand over my hair in small sections scrunching slightly

MY HAIR HAS NEVER LOOKED BETTER IN MY WHOLE LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe I got Box 12
> 
> ...


  I got my Manna Kadar sample too, I seriously can't believe how small it was!


----------



## Nightgem (Aug 13, 2012)

My box this month really sucked. I have no use for taners nor the whitening wash. If anyone is interest in any of these send me a pm. I have

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive x2 , Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow x 2 DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser

I'd like to try out any of the lip gloss samples or really anything makeup related. I haven't gotten anything good since I've sub and I'm only going to go for Septembers box and that's it for my BB connection.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Manna Kadar sample too, I seriously can't believe how small it was!


Mine was completely empty and I didn't even bother emailing them about it, I figured they would just send me another disappointing sample.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 13, 2012)

> I got that in my June box in my 1st sub...and I don't think it's anythign special. Â But then, my stretch marks are all faded anyway


 Hmm ya that's what I figured no stretch mark cremes seem to do anything :/


----------



## injectionenvy (Aug 13, 2012)

Birchbox just made my day. Not only did it come early, but this is the first time that I've actually liked everything I've gotten. I also got a 2nd package from BB with a keychain and card thanking me for my loyalty. Has anyone else received this yet? This definitely makes up for my craptastic weekend :]


----------



## Linnake (Aug 13, 2012)

My box was waiting at my desk this morning along with my sample pack of amika oil and Dr. Jarts.   My Dr. Jarts box was smashed during mailing but the sample is fine.

I got Box #3 and I'm debating what I want to put up for trade. For sure I won't use the Pixi but I can't decide if I want to try the Miss Jessie's since my hair isn't really curly, it just has an unruly wave.

My 'welcome' box for my second account is terrible. It's Box #10 and I'm seriously scratching my head wondering why in the hell I got a second sub now! I won't use anything in it, the razor of course but nothing else!  If it was my first box ever I would be doubting subbing for much longer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was completely empty and I didn't even bother emailing them about it, I figured they would just send me another disappointing sample.


I thought it was just me! The actual container was empty and a tiny bit was on the lid. Boo!  It was labeled as sheer glo lotion but it looked kinda like a blush color to me?  On a brighter note, I used it on my cheeks and it was pretty and shimmer-y!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

I really loved my box this month, even though I wasn't super pumped about every single thing.

The Juicy perfume smells great, but I've noticed it doesn't last very long at all.

I *LOVE* the Miss Jessie's stretch curl cream, it has made my curls so soft and even.

The Yu-Be is super greasy and smells like motor oil. I would not put that on my lips like the packaging suggests. It reminds me of a product that a man would use like Gojo or something.

I loved the razor. I exfoliated my legs with an essential oil scrub and then shaved and my legs stayed smooth all weekend - seriously NO stubble! I didn't get knicked or cut at all.

And finally, I was so excited to get the Pixi Lip &amp; Line except I got it in 'Nearly Natural' which should probably be called brown because it's the ugliest most dated brown lipstick ever. Seriously, it reminds me of my Grandmother's lipstick - from the 80's. Bummer since it's full size and a matte finish. Wish I had gotten a pink or red hue.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought it was just me! I actual container was empty and a tiny bit was on the lid. Boo!  It was labeled as sheer glo lotion but it looked kinda like a blush color to me?  On a brighter note, I used it on my cheeks and it was pretty and shimmer-y!


I didn't even get any on the lid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did use the little jar for my two tiny Jouer LMT samples I got in my boxes last month. I look at it as "Hey, a free jar!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 13, 2012)

> I agree! I read that most people think their profiles don't ever get considered, but I always receive items that seem to match - for example I received Miss Jessie's this month and I have curly hair - so I think they use the profiles at least somewhat.


 I agree! I read alot of ladies complaining that BB doesnt take the profile into consideration when making boxes but mine is always spot on.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't even get any on the lid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did use the little jar for my two tiny Jouer LMT samples I got in my boxes last month. I look at it as "Hey, a free jar!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got a decent squirt, my jar was maybe 1/3 filled up? Enough for a few applications, at least for me. Great because I really like the product and the subtle shimmer it gives. Too bad, don't know who was being stingy when they were making your sample jars!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone asked a few pages back about ways to re-purpose your BB boxes, here is how I use mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Makeup storage/ Organization (the BBM box on bottom is all lip stuff)


----------



## ddave (Aug 13, 2012)

I think someone a few pages back asked about the colors for the Stila eye liner-- I got mine today and received brown. It's a nice color but I'm obsessed with my current brown eyeliner ( the kohl eyeliner from lancome...it's amazing!) so if anyone got a fun color like blue or purple message me and I'd love to trade!


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 13, 2012)

I wasn't super impressed with it, but mostly because it dried really sticky on my eyelids. but it did come in a fun color.



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and btw, I finally had a chance to try the Eyeko skinny liquid liner from last months box and i'm not pleased.  I winged out the ends and a few hours after application I was able to completely rub the wing off with my finger, and it flaked all over my under-eye area. Did this happen to anyone else? I've tried it twice now and it happened both times.


 Anyone tried the razor yet? Is it just me, or does it leave a nasty filmy mucus? I can't tell if it's reacting weird with my shaving cream, or if that's just the 'hydrating/moisturizing' stuff


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I read alot of ladies complaining that BB doesnt take the profile into consideration when making boxes but mine is always spot on.


 I have to agree with you.  I'm sure BB doesn't totally tailor the entire box to our profile specifications, but I do think they take various aspects of it into consideration for certain items.  I have two accounts and my first profile is the "real" me - age 36, make-up beginner, anti-aging concerns, skin cream for my splurge item - and I've gotten a lot of the higher-end skin creams/serums in the past year, including the stretch mark cream.  My second profile is set to the total opposite - age 21, make-up expert, interested in trendy items, make-up as splurge item - and in that box I've gotten two full-sized eyeliners and generally more make-up and "fun" stuff in the four or five months I've had the second account.

I'm sure others have had the exact opposite experience, but personally, for the most part what I've gotten has been a pretty reasonable match to the two profiles I set up.  I've also been lucky that I haven't gotten duplicate boxes for my two accounts yet, but I'm sure my luck will run out eventually....


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm happy with my box and can't wait to try everything. I was disappointed the miss jessies was a packet but there was 2 of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 




Box 4 on Zadi's list. Not sure what the actual number is.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you use it? I got a tiny sample and was surprised at the color. I was thinking of trying it mixed with a TM but would love to hear ideas.


 I used it as a highlighter on my cheekbones and under my blush. Another time I used it as a base for my eye makeup; I absolutely loved the results! It was more subtle as a highlighter, but still very pretty. I got a better result when using it on my eyes, but I didn't layer too much on top of it; used Booty Call and Half Baked from my UD Naked2 palette and Melon MAC pigment. A swish of eyeliner and a few coats of mascara!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess I did layer some stuff on it lol..either way, it was really pretty! I've just applied it to my lids and that was fine, too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm happy with my box and can't wait to try everything. I was disappointed the miss jessies was a packet but there was 2 of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 They're great sized packets, though..not little tiny foils and you'll get some good use out of them.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

BTW Birch Box is smoking something good because they have the price listed for one razor and cartridge at 9.99. On WalMart's website they are 7.49 for a razor and 2 cartridges, so I worked the price of what we got to $5.29. Or you could technically say they are not worth anything because I have gotten 2 from signing up for them as freebies.


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 13, 2012)

I got my first box, and it's the first time I've been truly disappointed!

Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner
Juicy Couture perfume
stila card with one time uses of bb, foundation, and concealer
WEI Buffing Beads
WEI Golden Root mud mask
...the samples are all really small or unusable for me.

The worst part: the foundation and concealer from stila are in "warm" - WAY too dark for me. I called, and they said everyone who listed "medium" as their skintone got the warm shade, but it's practically brown! All the other skin stuff I've gotten from BB has been fine, so I'm pretty disappointed in them for the first time ever. I can't even use that stupid sample now, and they did nothing about it except tell me to change my profile.

My second box is only slightly better. It'll have

Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze treatment
Juicy Couture perfume
Eyerock Liners (UGH!)
Handsoap
Oscar Blandi Shampoo
I'm really very disappointed this month. Oh well, some months are better than others.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW Birch Box is smoking something good because they have the price listed for one razor and cartridge at 9.99. On WalMart's website they are 7.49 for a razor and 2 cartridges, so I worked the price of what we got to $5.29. Or you could technically say they are not worth anything because I have gotten 2 from signing up for them as freebies.


 WalMart is a store that usually runs a bit lower than competitors. If I run there, I can usually find rock bottom prices on items. Target is anywhere from $ 00.20 to a $1 markup with any given item and sometimes more; same with Walgreens and other drug stores. Plus, BB is shipping them for free right? So, naturally, they're going to want a little something back lol. I don't care; they sent me two razors and I get mine for free/next to nothing due to coupons. Rite Aid had these on sale back in May(I think) and using an in store coupon worth $4 off and manufacturer's coupon of the same value, the price dropped from $9.99 to $1.99. Plus, Rite Aid was giving in store credit (Up Rewards), so if you bought $30 or more in that brand, they gave you $10 credit. So the razors were a freebie or money maker, depending on how savvy you got.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW Birch Box is smoking something good because they have the price listed for one razor and cartridge at 9.99. On WalMart's website they are 7.49 for a razor and 2 cartridges, so I worked the price of what we got to $5.29. Or you could technically say they are not worth anything because I have gotten 2 from signing up for them as freebies.


 Walmart prices do tend to be lower (which they supplement with shady labor practices, btw), but those razors are $9.99 at some other stores....I can't remember if I got mine at CVS or Walgreens, but the price was around $10 before the coupon I used.

Just because you got a free one/sample, that doesn't negate the worth of the product. If that was the case, most beauty products would be worthless.


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a whole week mine updated, my ETA is friday the 17 but im hoping i get it before. I cant wait any longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My is scheduled for the 17th also! I hoping for an early delivery.


----------



## Wida (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't see a color listed on the box or on birchbox's website.  It just says "Beauty Blush".  I'm extremely picky when it comes to blush and this one looks really pink, which isn't really my color. (I tend to lean towards more bronzy-colored blushes).  I think I'm going to put it on the trade board.



> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks!  Which color did you get?  What do you think?  I don't usually wear blush, but I've gotten big into bronzer this summer, which I never really wore before, so I was already thinking that I might extend that into wearing blush for the winter, so if it's a nice color/formula I'll be set!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 13, 2012)

GOT MY BOX!!! I LOVE IT IN EVERY WAY IMAGINABLE!!

Also a nice surprise was the MANNA KADAR tiny Samples, which added to the delight of opening something awesome! lol

MANNA KADAR sent a small foundation but it was filled for a good use or two and the camera ready cream which I am not too sure how to use.

BB I received the


----------



## Squidling (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I'm happy with both boxes I'll be getting, although I've read posts on this thread that these same boxes are the worst of the worst, and the reason ppl will be cancelling bb.
> 
> ...


I agree, the only thing I DO expect though is to get samples that I can use based on my profile. I love trying new things w/o committing and paying a ton of money to try something that I won't end up liking. This month, however, not one of the samples, save for the razor, are usable for me. It seems sometimes that they pay no mind to people's profiles.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, the only thing I DO expect though is to get samples that I can use based on my profile. I love trying new things w/o committing and paying a ton of money to try something that I won't end up liking. This month, however, not one of the samples, save for the razor, are usable for me. It seems sometimes that they pay no mind to people's profiles.


 
There's been so much talk about the profiles, boxes, and thoughts/venting on what we get vs what we expect/want..I started a new thread! I'm curious as to where everyone "stands" for lack of a better word. Check it out...https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127960/the-birchbox-experience-what-does-that-mean-to-you


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GOT MY BOX!!! I LOVE IT AN EVERY WAY IMAGINABLE!!

Also a nice surprise was the MANNA KADAR tiny Samples, which added to the delight of opening something awesome! lol

MANNA KADAR sent a small foundation but it was filled for a good use or two and the camera ready cream which I am not too sure how to use.

BB I received the


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jazbot, if you scroll up several posts, I put out some info on how I've been using them. I do recall reading on the BB site that they can be used from head to toe as a highlighter.


Sounds good!

Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Sweetiegirlll!
> 
> ...


 Hey MrsJ - you don't seem so crabby to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just helpful, interesting and fun to read.  I should have clarified - but my posts are sooooo long as it is and I get afraid I'm boring people, I should just get my own blog already, my goodness.  Then people could read or skip.  I actually got the Fashion Tape in one of my earlier boxes and Gram liked it so I gave it to her.  I already had fashion tape in my purse, although I haven't had to use it yet and it's battered all to heck.  So the slim packaging will nicely replace that in my already heavy purse.  It just wasn't "exciting" to me, but plenty of the other things have me super interested.  I'm the type of girl that people come to when they need things, I got it from my Grandma on the other side, she even had extra pantyhose in her bag once in case of a run!  I'm not THAT bad, but it is nice to be dependable and have people come to you when they need something.  At the gym the other day I had rose water to cool myself off and Cynthia Rowley bandaids for the blister that developed from overdoing it.  I think I could live out of my bag for a few days and with the sarongs I carry for sun shade, maybe even build a little shelter if I were ever marooned or set adrift, ha ha.  

I love the story about being able to use those babies, that could have been a major wardrobe malfunction!  I have the Eye Rocks too, I have those too and now that I have 8 sets I'm thinking of playing around with them on a rainy day and taking pics or even letting the girls who come over to hang out play with them, we do dress up sometimes and if I trimmed them down they could make some believable Cleopatras, I'm sure!  It'd be easier on little eyes that painting eyeliner and scrubbing it off, just trim and apply and then they could peel them off.  Jenna on here loves them and I value her opinion so for that fact alone, I've got to at least attempt to try them.  That's what BB is all about, right?  Getting surprised by new things that we'd never find on our own.  I love good surprises.

The only strapless dress that I've been wearing recently (only for dress up, it's kinda fancy) has a corseted top and that helps keep it up, I have some strapless sundresses that I haven't been wearing because I'm pretty busty and hate hauling the top up all the time, but now that I think about preemptively fashion taping the top to my bra I think I'll put them back into the rotation.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly, I also expect a sample size that is fully usable.  As in, I don't need enough foundation to swatch on my jawline, I can do that at the store.  I need enough to use for 2-3 days, see how it wears through the day, see if I break out, etc.  I'd rather have a sample I don't care for that I can at least give a fair chance to (I've had my mind changed many times!).  At any rate, it's Birchbox's loss because it makes me less likely to buy it from their store and more likely to buy it from somewhere like Sephora with a lax return policy.

Same goes for just about anything that goes on my face.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

I opened my box up and one of the qtips were not in the packaging, on further inspection of the packaging it was never even in a sealed plastic at all... You know a little quality control would go a long way, because I now have 2 to try because the last one I deem unusable because I do not know what hands have touched it as it was never sealed in the first place, just thrown in the box, on the other side of the box for that matter.





As you can see the loose one is in the top left in between the pixi and the razor, the rest of them are in the bottom of the box on the right bottom under the razor and present...
So I got my box today and I love it all. One thing really ticked me off though.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my Birchbox today, and I got the lemon one


 I too am hoping for the lemon!!  Does your box picture show the lemon?


----------



## Lilith McKee (Aug 13, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fernanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got the box with: 


 
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Miss Jessie's Creme de la creme
Lipocils
Sabon foot cream
Viva La Juicy La Fleur
razor

I thought Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo was supposed to be in this box? I have it showing on my birchbox page and I can give feedback, but I did not receive it in my box!

Also, the is the lipocils sample supposed to have a mascara brush? Mine only has a foam applicator, how am i supposed to apply it to the lashes?

I was missing the Shampoo too, I emailed them about it and this is the reply I got:

"Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry to hear that your sample was missing! I have just set your subscription up for a replacement sample and hopefully we'll have that out to you ASAP! Currently, we do not have our replacement inventory in stock yet so it's a possibility that the sample may not come in. In the event that this is the case, rest assured that we will be in touch via email to issue compensation on its (missing) behalf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me know if we can assist you further from here and I'm so glad that you're otherwise enjoying the service so far!!"


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for posting this! I was thrilled that the two I've had my eye on for a long time were in the same collection, and maybe someone else will want "Smut." I really love that, in the midst of griping and/or gushing about the contents of our little boxes, nobody glares at anyone for going off-topic to discuss recent discoveries that are beneficial to all. eg.- I wouldn't have known I could send away to France for all of the Juliette Has a Gun samples for the price of a BB. Pretty nifty, and I salute you!


 How do you get samples from Juliette Has A Gun? I tried emailing them a few weeks ago and never heard back.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah those Q-tips really just look awful. Like super cheap packaging and everyone's is falling off. Total dud.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is strange that you only got 3. I got a full box of the cuticle conditioner q-tips. 24 count. And the box is unopened/sealed. Trying to get rid of them, if anyone is looking for them, I have some on my trade list. See below.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah those Q-tips really just look awful. Like super cheap packaging and everyone's is falling off. Total dud.


 Mine were okay to use and arrived safe and sealed. It does look like flimsy plastic wrapping..Maybe contact BB to let them know part of the sample was defective? You could also email/contact the company directly. Maybe they will offer some compensation or replacement?


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is strange that you only got 3. I got a full box of the cuticle conditioner q-tips. 24 count. And the box is unopened/sealed. Trying to get rid of them, if anyone is looking for them, I have some on my trade list. See below.


Seriously??? Wow. That is crazy that some are the full pack and some are not. It did seem like the card they came on were typed in the same font and on the same cardstock as we usually get the product cards on... Wow...


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine were okay to use and arrived safe and sealed. It does look like flimsy plastic wrapping..Maybe contact BB to let them know part of the sample was defective? You could also email/contact the company directly. Maybe they will offer some compensation or replacement?


I did, more to rant a bit to them about quality control than to get anything from them as these are glorified qtips with water, lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you get samples from Juliette Has A Gun? I tried emailing them a few weeks ago and never heard back.


 http://www.juliettehasagun.com/#/eshop_en The discovery pack, ends up being ~10-15 dollars depending on how strong/weak the dollar/euro is at the moment you buy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I also expect a sample size that is fully usable.  As in, I don't need enough foundation to swatch on my jawline, I can do that at the store.  I need enough to use for 2-3 days, see how it wears through the day, see if I break out, etc.  I'd rather have a sample I don't care for that I can at least give a fair chance to (I've had my mind changed many times!).  At any rate, it's Birchbox's loss because it makes me less likely to buy it from their store and more likely to buy it from somewhere like Sephora with a lax return policy.
> 
> Same goes for just about anything that goes on my face.


 Yeah, I feel ya...that's one of my peeves with ALL of the subs. My skin is fussy, so it really does take 2-3 uses before I know if something will work for me! I learned that I love the Dr. Jart bb cream, but only after trying three of the tiny samples they sent us!

I realize that Birchbox doesn't choose the sample sizes themselves, but maybe when making their agreement with brands, they should remind them that they promise deluxe samples and not accept the tiny one use things (except in the case of extras, of course). 

I love Birchbox for some things (like full sized eyeliners and I usually love the extras, except for that stupid ziplock bag)...I just wish they were more consistent!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, it's two different products (the makeup remover ones and the cuticle ones). Are they the same brand? I haven't looked into them.
> ...


 It is definitely simple to dip your own (and I do at home), but I would throw these in my purse when I go to a concert for an eye liner emergency....when I dont carry makeup remover and q-tips with me.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, it's two different products (the makeup remover ones and the cuticle ones). Are they the same brand? I haven't looked into them.
> ...


 Ok you made me curious about that. Turns out there are actually 6 different products that are all made by Beauty Fixation going in the boxes. All of them are in qtip form and all but the makeup remover is being given as the whole box, not just 3 on a card. The products are makeup remover, pre tweeze treatment, tinted lip conditioner, cuticle conditioner, nail polish touch up, and lipstick touch up... This is so strange....


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok you made me curious about that. Turns out there are actually 6 different products that are all made by Beauty Fixation going in the boxes. All of them are in qtip form and all but the makeup remover is being given as the whole box, not just 3 on a card. The products are makeup remover, pre tweeze treatment, tinted lip conditioner, cuticle conditioner, nail polish touch up, and lipstick touch up... This is so strange....


 
Not at all, if you think about the theme..."back to beauty school." I interpreted it as we'd get some tools or things along these lines. Come to think of it, I'm not really surprised that some boxes aren't getting any makeup items because of the theme. It makes me think...back to basics or something a long those lines. But that's just me..


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dropped my Shu Uemura oil and broke it
> 
> ...


 Oh no! You sound like me Lulu!



> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't like getting perfume samples usually, but this Juicy Couture La Fleur smells amazing! &lt;3
> 
> ...


 I used the yu-bee on like, half of a foot. I am not a giant. I do NOT have giant feet.



> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else getting box 34 (per Zadi's list)?  I don't think I've seen it mentioned.  It has:
> 
> ...


 It's not easy to use the packaging. It doesn't rip open the whole way and you have to fight with this wet, papery, limp tip to get the whole sample out. My sister LOVED it though.



> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox just made my day. Not only did it come early, but this is the first time that I've actually liked everything I've gotten. I also got a 2nd package from BB with a keychain and card thanking me for my loyalty. Has anyone else received this yet? This definitely makes up for my craptastic weekend :]


 Man, I NEED that keychain. The one with the lipgloss pockket right? I'm forever losing my chapstick. My dad told me he's going to buy me one that has a wrist strap because I'm always going "I can't find it! Where is it? Oh! There it is!"



> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did, more to rant a bit to them about quality control than to get anything from them as these are glorified qtips with water, lol.


Yeah, that's what I have an issue with. Their quality control and the CONSTANT missing items.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 13, 2012)

Did anybody else get the Sumita Brow Base pencil in their box?  I'm a little confused as to what the point of it is...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of them are in qtip form and all but the makeup remover is being given as the whole box, not just 3 on a card. The products are makeup remover, pre tweeze treatment, tinted lip conditioner, cuticle conditioner, nail polish touch up, and lipstick touch up... This is so strange....


 Now I'm even more GRRR about my box. If I had gotten a whole box of Qtips instead of three on a card I'd probably be a lot less angsty. I'd also be more interested in trying any of the other varieties.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am hoping for the lemon!!  Does your box picture show the lemon?


 Nope, it showed the mint one!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What color did you receive in the PIXI?


----------



## dolceloure (Aug 13, 2012)

Barbiez, the

pixi beauty blush
looks pretty! I wouldn't have minded getting that. My box just came and I think I'm good with it. Happy about some of the products:

Schick razor

DDF cleanser

Viva la Juicy la Fleur

Show Stoppers designer tape -- even if it just has 2 little strips! 
But I'm completely bummed out about my Stila sample. (a) because it came on a card and ( B) even though I stated in my profile that my skin is medium, I received the darkest sample. And that was the product I was REALLY looking forward to getting! :-/

On the upside, I'd say the majority of the box was a win. AND, I got a Julep subscription for $0.01  (just for the intro box) and it also came in today. I'm overall pretty happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my Birchbox today, and I got the lemon one!


 Thanks so much for posting about that!  When I was wondering if we would maybe get Lemon, it was a shot in the dark, I just knew that they sell Lemon C.O. Bigelow at Birchbox.com too.  That's awesome that they sent it.  Have you tried it?  I really like the Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Balm even more than my LipSurgences, I think because of the sugary lemon flavor.  Now I'm bound to get mint, ha ha.  Well, that will be mission accomplished on their part, make me knowledgeable about a product and I'll buy it in their store!  It's only $7.50 which doesn't seem to be a bad price.  I've been getting a lot of tinted balms and the only one I don't really love is the Amika from April.  It's kind of gritty.  I wish the Tarte Lipsurgences were in lemon, then that would be my perfect lip product.  Are any of the dupes, like Revlon or Clinique Chubby Sticks fruity flavored?  The mint is kind of a nice refresher, but I would reach for fruity more often.


----------



## Marshmelly (Aug 13, 2012)

Just got my box today, and I'm somewhat happy with it (the quick curls and razor pretty much make up for any let-downs). The one thing I'm bummed about is the pixi eyeshadow pen. I was expecting a light color like is shown on the BB site, but ended up with "graphite glint", which is a shimmering black color and something I would never wear (I'm pretty sure I have neutral colors checked off on the BB profile...not that it ever matters lol). If anyone is interested in trading, please send me a message! =)


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not easy to use the packaging. It doesn't rip open the whole way and you have to fight with this wet, papery, limp tip to get the whole sample out. My sister LOVED it though.
> 
> Man, I NEED that keychain. The one with the lipgloss pockket right? I'm forever losing my chapstick. My dad told me he's going to buy me one that has a wrist strap because I'm always going "I can't find it! Where is it? Oh! There it is!"


 Maybe one of the girls will part with theirs, you could try eBay if you're not close to your anniversary date.  Mine is not until December, so I don't think I'll get one, they might be on to another promotion by then.  They are super cute.


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Aug 13, 2012)

So this is off topic but does anyone know any codes that are working? I'm making a big purchase and would like a percentage off but lately it seems they have only been giving bonus points.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The brightening cleanser is amazzzzzzzing...Like i've only used it twice and my skin just looks way better..i can't really describe it like i walked out the door today without any makeup and my face still looked decent...and it never looks like that without makeup! It just looked really even and fresh..hold on to the bottles with your life! lol oh and the razor is just phenominal..when i usually shave my legs i have stubble the next day..but not with this razor! this razor is from heaven!


 Awesome!  That is exactly what I'm looking for.  I almost never leave the house without makeup on and I'd love to be able to be fresh faced and just go out without it sometimes.  Mostly I have to wear sunscreen anyway, so I do a tinted one, might as well, but for the gym it just sweats off on the towel.  Actually, I leave the house without makeup but put it on on the way to wherever we are going.  That would be fine if we drove cars, but on the island we drive golf carts!  One of these days I'm going to gouge my eye out with a mascara wand, I swear.  Then I'll have to wear a patch.  I'm really excited about trying it now, thanks so much for your review, love it.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color did you receive in the PIXI?


I got bronze brilliance, I really like it! I am in the middle of blogging it, I have a color swatch there.


----------



## ellagold (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm supposed to be receiving my box tomorrow, but you never know with these shipping services. 

Anyways, here's what I'm supposed to be getting: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august2012/august12box35

It's pretty good. I've been needing something to fix my brows, and a new razor, so +2! I've also been wanting to try the new Viva la Juicy scent, because I love, love, love their original one. The hair mask looks pretty good, but I'm not too excited about the glorified little q-tips. I have tons in my bathroom already, haha. 

So there it is! Pretty pleased and excited for it to get here


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you use it? I got a tiny sample and was surprised at the color. I was thinking of trying it mixed with a TM but would love to hear ideas.


 I got a sample of it last month and have been mixing it in with my foundation for that added bit of summer glow.


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, it showed the mint one!


 mine shows the mint, I Kinda hope I get the lemon &lt;3


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got bronze brilliance, I really like it! I am in the middle of blogging it, I have a color swatch there.


 Nice, so far I had only seen Shell Sheen. So I am glad they are sending other colors.

Will be checking out your blog for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 13, 2012)

So sad.. just got one of my boxes and they gave me a wrong item. Per the website AND my card, I was supposed to receive the Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment. This was the ONE item i was looking forward to in my box since i love tweezing my eye brows, but always end up red and sore, and secondly because I got the box with the dreaded Eye liner stickers. Instead of the pre tweeze, i got tinted Lip conditioner. I already have lip balm, tinted lip balams, stains, and the like, i don't need a q tip filled with it. I can just see my boss walking by as i rub a Q tip over my chapped lips. no thanks. i guess i will email birchbox. I suspect they will just tell me "SO SORRY (now i resent when they say this.. sounds so... trite) you WERE supposed to receive the lip tints, we will change your profile. we think you will love them anyway" this is ALWAYS their response now. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WHY do i have an issue with Birchbox EVERY MONTH now????


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sad.. just got one of my boxes and they gave me a wrong item. Per the website AND my card, I was supposed to receive the Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment. This was the ONE item i was looking forward to in my box since i love tweezing my eye brows, but always end up red and sore, and secondly because I got the box with the dreaded Eye liner stickers. Instead of the pre tweeze, i got tinted Lip conditioner. I already have lip balm, tinted lip balams, stains, and the like, i don't need a q tip filled with it. I can just see my boss walking by as i rub a Q tip over my chapped lips. no thanks. i guess i will email birchbox. I suspect they will just tell me "SO SORRY (now i resent when they say this.. sounds so... trite) you WERE supposed to receive the lip tints, we will change your profile. we think you will love them anyway" this is ALWAYS their response now. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WHY do i have an issue with Birchbox EVERY MONTH now????


 if your card says it, they'll fix it, i do believe.

last month my box online showed the lara bar, and i got the lara bar. but my card said that i was supposed to get the minteas. when i emailed them they shipped me the minteas because they had some available.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if your card says it, they'll fix it, i do believe.
> 
> last month my box online showed the lara bar, and i got the lara bar. but my card said that i was supposed to get the minteas. when i emailed them they shipped me the minteas because they had some available.


i haven't been as lucky. My boyfriend was supposed to get a face wash one month, instead they sent him a shave gel--in ADDITION to the other shave gel of a different brand in the same box.. when i kindly emailed them thinking they would quickly send out the face wash as listed on his card and website, they said NOPE, it was a card AND website error, he WAS supposed to receive TWO shave gels (mind you there were only 4 items total in the box, so half of it was shave gel) and that they think he will love it anyway... um.. his profile says he has a beard.. of the 4 boxes they have sent, he has received 4 shave gels!!!!!!! SOOOOO AGGRAVATING. I really hope they send me the pre-tweeze... I was so excited to try them..now i'm all worried over past experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for posting about that!  When I was wondering if we would maybe get Lemon, it was a shot in the dark, I just knew that they sell Lemon C.O. Bigelow at Birchbox.com too.  That's awesome that they sent it.  Have you tried it?


 Haven't tried it, sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not at all a lip balm person, my lips are pretty moist naturally and even when they're not I just never remember to put any on before I leave the house or remember to put it in my purse, for some reason. It seems nice though, and it's a really good size tube... even if you end up spending $7.50 to buy one, I feel like this will last you a good while, so it's money well-spent!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

How do I sign up for more than one sub?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

How do i get multi sub?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 13, 2012)

Received my box!  #19--I don't think anyone's posted a pic yet so here's mine.  Excited to try all the items.

Yay!  I love getting packages in the mail!!







 
I wish the shampoo and conditioner didn't come in foil packets.  I hate propping them up in the shower on the shelf.   The cleanser is a nice size, and the posted comments have me very interested in it.


----------



## Bethybee (Aug 13, 2012)

This will be my 3rd bb and I wish I found this site sooner! Had no idea they tell you what your getting! I still havent figured out how you guys get the box # My first box was amazing! Got the stila bronzing primer, but last month was just so so. Those earbuds were broken when I recieved them! This month seems to fit me perfectly. But if they really want you to buy the full size, they should probably go with a better price range. Without giving any spoilers, just gotta say, I cant justify spending 90 bucks on something i can just hide with a takini!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i haven't been as lucky. My boyfriend was supposed to get a face wash one month, instead they sent him a shave gel--in ADDITION to the other shave gel of a different brand in the same box.. when i kindly emailed them thinking they would quickly send out the face wash as listed on his card and website, they said NOPE, it was a card AND website error, he WAS supposed to receive TWO shave gels (mind you there were only 4 items total in the box, so half of it was shave gel) and that they think he will love it anyway... um.. his profile says he has a beard.. of the 4 boxes they have sent, he has received 4 shave gels!!!!!!! SOOOOO AGGRAVATING. I really hope they send me the pre-tweeze... I was so excited to try them..now i'm all worried over past experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh, that is a bummer!  They really should do better than that, seriously, sending a guy with a beard FOUR shave gels?  Sorry you have that aggravation.  I'd be annoyed too.  I hate it when people say "You'll love it anyway!" when, um, no, he's not going to shave his beard just for a Birchbox moment.  I usually love it but it has been disconcerting that they have been not as helpful with customer service issues.  Hope that changes, but who knows?  I kinda liked BB Man but my sweetie didn't love it enough for the twenty bucks, he nixed it.  He did like the shave creams, though.  Do you have any interest in trading them?  I think the one he was looking for was ESHU but I'm sure he'd like the others too if you want to do a bigger trade to make it really worth it.  Then you can get some things that will work for you instead.  PM me or respond if interested.  I think you hit it on the head when you said, "I haven't been as lucky".  I think we all have differing levels of luck with subs, hopefully you're up for a good run now!  If I was getting the pre-tweeze I'd send 'em to you just so you'd get the one item you love, I know how that is to be disappointed.  Hope they do right by you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 13, 2012)

Scooby384 Quote: Someone asked a few pages back about ways to re-purpose your BB boxes, here is how I use mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Makeup storage/ Organization (the BBM box on bottom is all lip stuff)





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125938/scooby384-trading-post-feedback-thread
 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125938/scooby384-trading-post

Ahhh, another brilliant idea, Scooby! You're a genius. I'm going to do this and take my mind off the trade I've been waiting for that was apparently misdelivered today.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sad.. just got one of my boxes and they gave me a wrong item. Per the website AND my card, I was supposed to receive the Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment. This was the ONE item i was looking forward to in my box since i love tweezing my eye brows, but always end up red and sore, and secondly because I got the box with the dreaded Eye liner stickers. Instead of the pre tweeze, i got tinted Lip conditioner. I already have lip balm, tinted lip balams, stains, and the like, i don't need a q tip filled with it. I can just see my boss walking by as i rub a Q tip over my chapped lips. no thanks. i guess i will email birchbox. I suspect they will just tell me "SO SORRY (now i resent when they say this.. sounds so... trite) you WERE supposed to receive the lip tints, we will change your profile. we think you will love them anyway" this is ALWAYS their response now. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WHY do i have an issue with Birchbox EVERY MONTH now????


 When you email be more specific and after telling them about the sample being switched up, ask if they could send you the one listed or compensate you? Not demand, you know what I mean..suggest lol. Maybe that will help and even though you're reporting a problem, you're offering them a solution that'll work for you..can't hurt to try.



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i haven't been as lucky. My boyfriend was supposed to get a face wash one month, instead they sent him a shave gel--in ADDITION to the other shave gel of a different brand in the same box.. when i kindly emailed them thinking they would quickly send out the face wash as listed on his card and website, they said NOPE, it was a card AND website error, he WAS supposed to receive TWO shave gels (mind you there were only 4 items total in the box, so half of it was shave gel) and that they think he will love it anyway... um.. his profile says he has a beard.. of the 4 boxes they have sent, he has received 4 shave gels!!!!!!! SOOOOO AGGRAVATING. I really hope they send me the pre-tweeze... I was so excited to try them..now i'm all worried over past experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Seems silly/stupid especially since his profile marks him as a bearded dude...someone at BB obviously doesn't like beards lol..


----------



## LouLou1230 (Aug 13, 2012)

According to my BirchBox profile I am suppose to be getting the Pre-Tweeze Treatment. I haven't gotten my box yet but when I do I will gladly send you mine if you'd like KatiebuglovesBB. I have no use for them. PM if you are interested! No trade needed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh, that is a bummer!  They really should do better than that, seriously, sending a guy with a beard FOUR shave gels?  Sorry you have that aggravation.  I'd be annoyed too.  I hate it when people say "You'll love it anyway!" when, um, no, he's not going to shave his beard just for a Birchbox moment.  I usually love it but it has been disconcerting that they have been not as helpful with customer service issues.  Hope that changes, but who knows?  I kinda liked BB Man but my sweetie didn't love it enough for the twenty bucks, he nixed it.  He did like the shave creams, though.  Do you have any interest in trading them?  I think the one he was looking for was ESHU but I'm sure he'd like the others too if you want to do a bigger trade to make it really worth it.  Then you can get some things that will work for you instead.  PM me or respond if interested.  I think you hit it on the head when you said, "I haven't been as lucky".  I think we all have differing levels of luck with subs, hopefully you're up for a good run now!  If I was getting the pre-tweeze I'd send 'em to you just so you'd get the one item you love, I know how that is to be disappointed.  Hope they do right by you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Another suggestion for your boo is maybe try the Art of Shaving brand. They sell little starter kits for as cheap as $25 and offer four products...a pre shave oil, shave balm, after shave treatment and a brush..I snagged one for a Father's Day gift and my dad said it really took his "shave time" to a whole new level..lol..in a good way!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 13, 2012)

> How do i get multi sub?


 Use another email address and name. You can use the same shipping address and credit card.


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 13, 2012)

Hoping my boxes arrive tomorrow... you girls have me all sorts of excited!!


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 13, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do i get multi sub?

You just need to sign up again with a different email address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## panzerruin (Aug 13, 2012)

Edit: I just noticed the back of the coupon has U.S. on it. I feel so silly!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 13, 2012)

They still haven't updated my shipping info! So annoying! No change for a week...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 13, 2012)

> I still havent figured out how you guys get the box #


 If you go to your box history on your account and right click on the picture of your box then click properties, it shows you the box #. Zadi posted the numbers early on but they turned out to be messed up. Another attempt to keep it a mystery?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do i get multi sub?


 I have all 4 subs sent to my Grandparents' address, it started with one for me and one for a friend, then an extra "just" for Gossip Girl and another "just" for some other curated box and ended up with 4.  I'm crazy though.  I can't shop for great stuff like good beauty products where I live so I'm different than most.  But lots of girls have 2 boxes and a few have 3.  

The key is you can have multiple subs sent to the same address and they can all be on the same credit card, you just need to have separate email addresses for each sub.  So sign up for extra email accounts and you can use them just for the extra sub.  Use your first account with Birchbox to invite yourself to subscribe, you'll be able send an email with the link to your secondary email.  Then you'll get 50 points for the referral.  Hope this helps!


----------



## dawallewein (Aug 13, 2012)

No box yet though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Pout pout pout!  LOL!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another suggestion for your boo is maybe try the Art of Shaving brand. They sell little starter kits for as cheap as $25 and offer four products...a pre shave oil, shave balm, after shave treatment and a brush..I snagged one for a Father's Day gift and my dad said it really took his "shave time" to a whole new level..lol..in a good way!


 That's a great suggestion, thanks!  A good price too.  I've gotten him to start enjoying facial type products.  He sees me putting on my night time creams and says, "Me too!" and so I rub some on his face too.  He gets a lot of sun and I've taught him about the need for good sunscreens and that the right products could help with sun spots and keeping his skin healthy and not prematurely aging and keeping himself safer from skin cancer.  I think he just likes the tenderness of me rubbing it on his face, it's kind of like a facial massage, lol.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

I got my july and august box at the same time i have to say i really do like it.  I am going to get more subs!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have all 4 subs sent to my Grandparents' address, it started with one for me and one for a friend, then an extra "just" for Gossip Girl and another "just" for some other curated box and ended up with 4.  I'm crazy though.  I can't shop for great stuff like good beauty products where I live so I'm different than most.  But lots of girls have 2 boxes and a few have 3.
> ...


 I sent a referral to myself to try to get the 50 points. I have now had 2 boxes on my second sub and no extra points to the original. I emailed them but didn't want to be super pushy since my referral was just myself.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 13, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you to whoever posted about the One Love Organics discovery kit. That was the best $4 I've spent in a long time. I plan on ordering at least 4 more and eventually the travel size kit for myself. I used it for the first time today, and besides the fact that it smells incredible, my skin feels amazeballs. It's moisturized, but not heavy or greasy at all. it says single use, but I'm thinking I can get 4 or 5 uses out of it.


----------



## Nnifer75 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been waiting forever for my invite since applying online. Does anyone want to invite me??? You get points ???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a great suggestion, thanks!  A good price too.  I've gotten him to start enjoying facial type products.  He sees me putting on my night time creams and says, "Me too!" and so I rub some on his face too.  He gets a lot of sun and I've taught him about the need for good sunscreens and that the right products could help with sun spots and keeping his skin healthy and not prematurely aging and keeping himself safer from skin cancer.  I think he just likes the tenderness of me rubbing it on his face, it's kind of like a facial massage, lol.


 Don't get too excited lol...full price for a kit is anywhere from $90 to $100+, but the products are fantastic and will last a long time! Even with regular shaving..I do believe that if you purchase a smaller or trial sized kit directly from Art of Shaving, they'll take the purchase amount and deduct it from a future full sized kit purchase. Definitely Google and read up, it's got some rave reviews! I asked around here as well and got great feedback from other ladies about their SO's using the brand's products. Also, the brush is made of real badger hair..don't know if it's an issue for you or the boo.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nnifer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been waiting forever for my invite since applying online. Does anyone want to invite me??? You get points ???


 Even if you get an invite from someone here, you're still put on a waiting list. Do any of your friends have a sub to BB? You could see if they'll do a 3 month gift sub, so you don't have to wait. Other than purchasing a 3 month gift subscription, you'll have to wait until a slot opens up. :


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a referral to myself to try to get the 50 points. I have now had 2 boxes on my second sub and no extra points to the original. I emailed them but didn't want to be super pushy since my referral was just myself.


 I emailed them because I did the same thing lol..I got the response that..did you mean to have it shipped to your address? My response was...of course, maybe a little greedy, but I don't hoard it all to myself. My friends and others benefit from the sub, not just me lol. They did award me the 50 points, but I suppose it's splitting hairs...oh well..They get my money and I got my points. Oh, I did have to email back and forth a few times...maybe 6 or 7 total?


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to say thank you to whoever posted about the One Love Organics discovery kit. That was the best $4 I've spent in a long time. I plan on ordering at least 4 more and eventually the travel size kit for myself. I used it for the first time today, and besides the fact that it smells incredible, my skin feels amazeballs. It's moisturized, but not heavy or greasy at all. it says single use, but I'm thinking I can get 4 or 5 uses out of it.


 Isn't it amazing?! The travel kit is nice because you get the Skin Shammy too. I scoffed at the thought of a $12 washcloth at first but now I have three of them - they do such a nice job of removing makeup and I also use them to blot off any extra oil after I apply it. Sigh - I just love all of her products. I am thinking about shelling out for the new Chia oil too...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a referral to myself to try to get the 50 points. I have now had 2 boxes on my second sub and no extra points to the original. I emailed them but didn't want to be super pushy since my referral was just myself.


 Ooh, good to know.  I'm pretty sure I got the referral points for the second sub, but I was more worried about getting a Teen Vogue and Gossip Girl box so I just went through regular links for those two.  Definitely worth it since I was getting Tarte Lipsurgences and full size Essie polishes and I wanted a regular Birchbox for that month too to compare.  Teen Vogue blew the regular box out of the water for me, but I did find cool stuff like the dry shampoo even so.  I didn't want to get the 'welcome' box, I don't know why.  Probably 'cause I've seen it not be as impressive as the regular boxes, which is a weird concept.  I'd think you'd want to wow your customers so that they'd definitely stick around for more boxes.  I guess the other way doesn't work too well either, MyGlam had an amazing first bag and then people were really disappointed after that for a while when a few of the next bags weren't their favorites.  You win some, you lose some.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Um, so I hated my box so much I didn't even open it until I went to list everything on my trade list.  I got makeup remover Qtip, and two empty sticky glue spots.  WTF.  I hate this box.


----------



## lady41 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry a little off topic but im not sure where else to ask and I know one of the ladies on here can help! Did anyone else who received the MANNA sample and coupon code for 20 percent off an order have problems using the code? It says invalid coupon for me. I am dieying to try the transfix and I think its a wonderful concept. Does anyone know if there is a similar item to it out there anywhere as I have never heard of it before.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um, so I hated my box so much I didn't even open it until I went to list everything on my trade list.  I got makeup remover Qtip, and two empty sticky glue spots.  WTF.  I hate this box.


 Yuck.  If it's any consolation, my box isn't even going to be delivered until the 17th, and I am getting one with two foil samples of shampoo/conditioner, after two previous months in a row of foil samples in my box.  Sigh.  I really don't know whether to keep or cancel my sub.  With the perfume sample, having three of my five samples this month be items I can literally get for free is kinda lame.  I am happy I didn't get q-tips though.  Sorry about that.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Has anyone had this same issue:

I recently moved to another place but I updated my information on my account so I would start getting my boxes at my address. Well my box was suppose to be delivered to me tomorrow but checked my info and it said that it had been delivered today.

But then I realized that Birchbox had sent it to my old address, so I quickly went on my account to check if I had changed my address or not.

And I had changed a long time ago but they still sent it out to my old address. And I would just go over there and get it but its in another state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Otherwise I would but its so far away which makes me so sad. 

Has anyone had this same issue? Does anyone know how BB goes about this issue, do they give you a refund or send you another box?


----------



## wadedl (Aug 13, 2012)

My box was supposed to be here today. It was in San Diego on the 9th and I checked today it moved 130 miles further to Arcadia!! It was supposed to go a few miles south now it is 140 miles north!


----------



## PatriciaAO (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had this same issue:
> 
> ...


 Oh no, that really stinks. I am moving from Seattle to Florida next week. I'll get my current box here, but I already changed my address for my next box. So I hope my Sept box tracking doesn't say its coming here!!  I hope they compensate you for your box or it gets forwarded to you from your old address!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 13, 2012)

> Has anyone had this same issue: I recently moved to another place but I updated my information on my account so I would start getting my boxes at my address. Well my box was suppose to be delivered to me tomorrow but checked my info and it said that it had been delivered today. But then I realized that Birchbox had sent it to my old address, so I quickly went on my account to check if I had changed my address or not. And I had changed a long time ago but they still sent it out to my old address. And I would just go over there and get it but its in another state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise I would but its so far away which makes me so sad.Â  Has anyone had this same issue? Does anyone know how BB goes about this issue, do they give you a refund or send you another box?


 The cut-off date for change of address is the 25th. As long as you changed it by then, it should have gone to the new address. I would contact them.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them because I did the same thing lol..I got the response that..did you mean to have it shipped to your address? My response was...of course, maybe a little greedy, but I don't hoard it all to myself. My friends and others benefit from the sub, not just me lol. They did award me the 50 points, but I suppose it's splitting hairs...oh well..They get my money and I got my points. Oh, I did have to email back and forth a few times...maybe 6 or 7 total?





> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a referral to myself to try to get the 50 points. I have now had 2 boxes on my second sub and no extra points to the original. I emailed them but didn't want to be super pushy since my referral was just myself.


  I referred myself too but when I never got the points, I emailed them and they said they don't award points if you refer yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I didn't get them. lame.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had this same issue:
> 
> ...


 this happened to me in june. e-mail or tweet the bbx girls. whenever your box is on its' way back to their warehouse (after whoever is at your old address rejects it), they'll send out a replacement one. it took me the entire month though but i got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are making me want these--I'm a habitual movie crier.  Raccoon eyes are a dead giveaway that you were crying in the sort of movie that people don't cry in.


Haha I love this. I am definitely one of those people who cries when no one else is crying!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh, another brilliant idea, Scooby! You're a genius. I'm going to do this and take my mind off the trade I've been waiting for that was apparently misdelivered today.


 Thanks for the props! And that smiley face icon made me LOL!!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't super impressed with it, but mostly because it dried really sticky on my eyelids. but it did come in a fun color.
> 
> Anyone tried the razor yet? Is it just me, or does it leave a nasty filmy mucus? I can't tell if it's reacting weird with my shaving cream, or if that's just the 'hydrating/moisturizing' stuff


I used it this morning without any shaving gel/cream, and it was silky smooth! It does feel kind of like a mucus, but I thought it was the built-in skin soother stuff. I usually use Venus Pro Skin razors, which also have the shave gel built in, so I just assumed it was the same sort of deal. It performed a lot better than I expected it to, and I actually feel it was a closer shave than the Venus Pro Skin, although the VPS feels smoother in application.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked a few pages back about ways to re-purpose your BB boxes, here is how I use mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Makeup storage/ Organization (the BBM box on bottom is all lip stuff)


 Wow you have alot all that stuff would go in one box for me haha except for lips


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you.  I'm sure BB doesn't totally tailor the entire box to our profile specifications, but I do think they take various aspects of it into consideration for certain items.  I have two accounts and my first profile is the "real" me - age 36, make-up beginner, anti-aging concerns, skin cream for my splurge item - and I've gotten a lot of the higher-end skin creams/serums in the past year, including the stretch mark cream.  My second profile is set to the total opposite - age 21, make-up expert, interested in trendy items, make-up as splurge item - and in that box I've gotten two full-sized eyeliners and generally more make-up and "fun" stuff in the four or five months I've had the second account.
> ...


 Oh fun! I wish I could do that (have two subs). One day I will lol. I hope we both contunue to be lucky because so far I am loving BB and don't see why I would ever unsubscribe. What did you think of the stretch mark creme? I will be getting it when my box finally gets here I hope it works even just a little!


----------



## injectionenvy (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Man, I NEED that keychain. The one with the lipgloss pockket right? I'm forever losing my chapstick. My dad told me he's going to buy me one that has a wrist strap because I'm always going "I can't find it! Where is it? Oh! There it is!"


 yep, it's a pink leather keychain with a pocket. It's cute but I probably won't use it. I'd be happy to trade it for a sample if you're interested


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow you have alot all that stuff would go in one box for me haha except for lips


 Well the boxes are pretty small lol....a few decent sized items in a box and I'm close to filling them up! I'd really like a hard case that opens with trays to keep it all in (like I have for my eye makeup) but I can't afford it right now so I'm trying to be creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd prefer to have them all in the pull out drawer boxes that BBM gets, But 'he' would only give me one of the 4 he has haha!

This is the case I keep my Eye makeup in, it's an old pic so now I have lots more, but you get the idea....I got this one on Ebay for $40


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry a little off topic but im not sure where else to ask and I know one of the ladies on here can help! Did anyone else who received the MANNA sample and coupon code for 20 percent off an order have problems using the code? It says invalid coupon for me. I am dieying to try the transfix and I think its a wonderful concept. Does anyone know if there is a similar item to it out there anywhere as I have never heard of it before.


 Hiya, I got the sample, and on the card that came with it.. the code's MANNA20 (try with all cap letters). It was interesting because I emailed Manna last week and they said 50% special for birchbox subscribers. 20's still not bad though.


----------



## Laura Marie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Ok so last month was my 1 year anniversary with Birchbox, I emailed them because I didn't get the special code for the 20% off  and they told me I would be getting it this month. As of now still no code. Should I email them again? I don't want to seem pushy but I was promised it for this month so I feel kinda lied to. I mean I'd be happy with the keychain I've seen some people get! I don't know exactly how long you have to have been with them to get it though.  *


----------



## lady41 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello thanks for responding, I did try all caps with the same result.guess I will have to email them. I am still searching for something similar to the transfix..if anyone knows of anything close please let me know.



> Hiya, I got the sample, and on the card that came with it.. the code's MANNA20 (try with all cap letters). It was interesting because I emailed Manna last week and they said 50% special for birchbox subscribers. 20's still not bad though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Ok so last month was my 1 year anniversary with Birchbox, I emailed them because I didn't get the special code for the 20% off  and they told me I would be getting it this month. As of now still no code. Should I email them again? I don't want to seem pushy but I was promised it for this month so I feel kinda lied to. I mean I'd be happy with the keychain I've seen some people get! I don't know exactly how long you have to have been with them to get it though.  *


 My codes come around the 15th - 20th of the month....I think they want you to get and use the stuff in your box before they send it lol! But yeah, I think they tend to come later in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cut-off date for change of address is the 25th. As long as you changed it by then, it should have gone to the new address. I would contact them.


 This is nice to know Thank You! I am moving in October and I am forwarding all my mail to my parents until I have a permanent address again.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 14, 2012)

Yay!  I should be getting one of my BB's today and I got my 6 month 20% discount.  I'm not sure if I should spurge on stuff now or wait til I have more points saved up.  (I have 700 points so before discount I'd want my cart at around $100 so I'll pay around $10ish)  Some stuff I'm interested in under cut because I added pics.



$36

This looks really pretty to me and I can see myself reusing the compact



$32

Really like this BB cream, it matches my skin just perfectly.  I have the premium one and don't like it.



$39

It just looks pretty to me, I have a LOT of eyeshadows



$17

Really loved this and want it in another color



$21

I do need toner, I'm out of non-alcoholic toner


----------



## SandyNoemy (Aug 14, 2012)

got my box yesterday.




not too impressed this month. the juicy smells great and the razor is awesome but everything else is bleh. i have small eyes, i don't see those liner stickers working for me.

I've been more impressed with myglam these past months they've really steeped it up.


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 14, 2012)

> Â I referred myself too but when I never got the points, I emailed them and they said they don't award points if you refer yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I didn't get them. lame.


 Maybe BB is cracking down now. When I subscribed earlier this year for 2 extra boxes, i wrote from each email address and said "I was referred by X at "email address""... kept it simple. i can see why they may say no this doing this, but in the end I"ve spent more in their shop this year than the points I've received. Give the points as an incentive for people to spend... that's what I think should be done.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 14, 2012)

Someone awhile back asked for a thread with all the places you can get samples from.  I started one here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 14, 2012)

> Well the boxes are pretty small lol....a few decent sized items in a box and I'm close to filling them up! I'd really like a hard case that opens with trays to keep it all in (like I have for my eye makeup) but I can't afford it right now so I'm trying to be creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd prefer to have them all in the pull out drawer boxes that BBM gets, But 'he' would only give me one of the 4 he has haha! This is the case I keep my Eye makeup in, it's an old pic so now I have lots more, but you get the idea....I got this one on Ebay for $40


 I actually think I have the exact same case lol! metallic pink?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have a ton of the same stuff in it lol


----------



## beautyandbrains (Aug 14, 2012)

After feeling 50/50 about my two boxes this month (one was pretty great with some Miss Jessie's included that I've been wanting to try but the other had the dreaded fashion tape), I have fallen back in love with Birchbox today.

Patience definitely pays off. I received the Kerastase Exilir Ultime in my first ever Birchbox and immediately fell in love, then quickly out of love when I saw the price tag of $54. But, I continued to save my points and today received my 6 month anniversary code for 20 percent off. With tax, I ended up only paying $16. That's amazing!!!!

So thank you Birchbox. For introducing me to something that I absolutely love and for having a reward system that gave me such an incredible discount so I could actually afford it!!!


----------



## arendish (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my second box today!

Caldrea Hand Soap

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

stila smudge stick waterproof eyeliner in oscar fish





The smudge stick is so pretty! It's brown with bronze shimmer in it. I don't have any shimmery eyeliner, so I'm happy I got this color. Plus, I love Viva la Juicy fragrances and have almost used up all of my sample from my other box, so I'm excited for a spare. I'm happy that since I got the tanning product box, I got this one in addition.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 14, 2012)

Still no update to my shipping, AND they are sending a different box! I'm so mad

I could scream! I was looking forward to getting the nail polish remover wipes and 

the Pixi lip blush. Now I'm getting the $5 nail polish q-tips. This is box 21, rather than

27, and I am highly disappointed.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box yesterday.
> 
> ...


grrr...I am getting same box and I have the same issue with the eye things.  My eyes are so small!  If you try them before I get my box please let me know what you're experience is.  I'm gonna give them a try anyway but based on reviews and how small my eyes are I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 14, 2012)

I got the peach pave' in the Pixi eyeshadow stick. Definitely not something I would buy for myself, but part of the fun of Birchbox. Swatched it on my hand, and it was *tough* to get off once it dried. A good sign! Kind of bright, but I am going to give it a shot on my lids tomorrow. Not sure what eyeliner I have to go with it, but I will figure out something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the peach pave' in the Pixi eyeshadow stick. Definitely not something I would buy for myself, but part of the fun of Birchbox. Swatched it on my hand, and it was *tough* to get off once it dried. A good sign! Kind of bright, but I am going to give it a shot on my lids tomorrow. Not sure what eyeliner I have to go with it, but I will figure out something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got Brun Beam. Just a plain brown. It works really well though!


----------



## BarbieZ (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, alright.  I admit it.  I was wrong.

Nearly every post I've made in this forum so far has included something about how I don't like perfume samples, I consider them a necessary Birchbox evil, nothing more.  I swore up and down that I don't wear perfume, I would never buy perfume, I have one signature body spray scent (from Bath and Body Works, haha) that I've worn for years and I'd never deviate from it.

I have to say...I love the Viva la Juicy La Fleur.  Love it.  Am officially hoarding points so that I can buy some.  Am actively seeking out places where I can get additional samples in the meantime.

::hangs head in shame::

::while hanging head, can smell La Fleur applied to cleavage and is very happy::


----------



## SandyNoemy (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> grrr...I am getting same box and I have the same issue with the eye things.  My eyes are so small!  If you try them before I get my box please let me know what you're experience is.  I'm gonna give them a try anyway but based on reviews and how small my eyes are I'm not optimistic.


 I'm going to try them tonight and i will post tomorrow. I'm wondering if trimming them would help,


----------



## tameloy (Aug 14, 2012)

So, did anyone that got the Stila foundation sample actually get what was pictured and not the card?

If I get the card, I will be mad. I only have 1 "deluxe" sample in my box this month (not including the razor) and I just don't see how this is fair.


----------



## GinaM (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box!  #19--I don't think anyone's posted a pic yet so here's mine.  Excited to try all the items.
> 
> ...


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> grrr...I am getting same box and I have the same issue with the eye things.  My eyes are so small!  If you try them before I get my box please let me know what you're experience is.  I'm gonna give them a try anyway but based on reviews and how small my eyes are I'm not optimistic.


 Same here, but I guess I'll try them at some point. My sis may like them though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am supposed to be getting this box as well!!!!!  I am actually excited.  Have you tried the eyeliner?


 I got that box too and am wearing the liner today. I swatched it on my hand yesterday afternoon and it was still there when I woke up this morning. Its nice, and applies nicely. Reminds me of UD 24/7 liners somewhat in consistency. I wish they had more colors of it, because I do like the product but really don't need any more black liners lol.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 14, 2012)

> grrr...I am getting same box and I have the same issue with the eye things.Â  My eyes are so small!Â  If you try them before I get my box please let me know what you're experience is.Â  I'm gonna give them a try anyway but based on reviews and how small my eyes are I'm not optimistic.


 A girl I know gets BB too and gave me the eye rock a few months ago from a previous box she had. I would consider myself to have very big eyes and they were actually too big for me, so smaller eyes they will probably be huge. I sanitized some small nail scissors and cut and shaped the ends to fit better and be more flattering and they actually looked amazing. I would give that a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> personally I would be happy to use them again.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that box too and am wearing the liner today. I swatched it on my hand yesterday afternoon and it was still there when I woke up this morning. Its nice, and applies nicely. Reminds me of UD 24/7 liners somewhat in consistency. I wish they had more colors of it, because I do like the product but really don't need any more black liners lol.


 I haven't tried it yet, but that's good news.  I've been playing with colored liners lately and haven't gone back to black.  Should be good for Fall and Winter.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, alright.  I admit it.  I was wrong.
> 
> ...


 That made me LOL..


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, alright.  I admit it.  I was wrong.
> 
> ...


  omg, ha ha ha! I usually can't stand getting those little perfume vials in my boxes! Like, the mere sight of them piss me off! But the Viva La Juicy Fleur has become one of my new favorites and I'm so scared about using it too much and running out before I can save up and by some! I thought I was going to cancel after getting such a horrible box, then decided to stay with BB after spending 100 of my 190 points!!! I figured I was cancelling so I wanted to use what I could. Then stupid me, decided to stay and now I have more saving to do so I can get this perfume. I'm hanging my head in shame too, lol!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome!  That is exactly what I'm looking for.  I almost never leave the house without makeup on and I'd love to be able to be fresh faced and just go out without it sometimes.  Mostly I have to wear sunscreen anyway, so I do a tinted one, might as well, but for the gym it just sweats off on the towel.  Actually, I leave the house without makeup but put it on on the way to wherever we are going.  That would be fine if we drove cars, but on the island we drive golf carts!  One of these days I'm going to gouge my eye out with a mascara wand, I swear.  Then I'll have to wear a patch.  I'm really excited about trying it now, thanks so much for your review, love it.


 No problem! Hope you love it as much as i did!! =)


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg, ha ha ha! I usually can't stand getting those little perfume vials in my boxes! Like, the mere sight of them piss me off! But the Viva La Juicy Fleur has become one of my new favorites and I'm so scared about using it too much and running out before I can save up and by some! I thought I was going to cancel after getting such a horrible box, then decided to stay with BB after spending 100 of my 190 points!!! I figured I was cancelling so I wanted to use what I could. Then stupid me, decided to stay and now I have more saving to do so I can get this perfume. I'm hanging my head in shame too, lol!


 I think perfume vials (if they must come in the email), should come with spray tops. I do like the occasional perfume vial, as I don't buy perfume.. that I like to try them out. With that said, it's much easier to try... if I don't have to pry the small cap off the sample (and accidentally bathe myself in it).

My mom's allergic, so that's one reason I don't invest heavily in perfume.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, alright.  I admit it.  I was wrong.
> 
> ...


 Let me know if the fragrance lasts for you. I absolutely love this perfume, but I've noticed I can't even smell it within an hour or so.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, did anyone that got the Stila foundation sample actually get what was pictured and not the card?
> 
> If I get the card, I will be mad. I only have 1 "deluxe" sample in my box this month (not including the razor) and I just don't see how this is fair.


Nope. They emailed me back (three or four days later) and said that the card is what we are supposed to get. I don't think any of my samples counted as deluxe, and NONE were makeup based. three were skin care, one was a razor, one was freaking SOAP, and one was perfume. I wish they actually did makeup samples... cuz lord knows I haven't gotten any...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2012)

at first i was neutral about getting it. i wasn't thrilled about the eye rocks because i'm good with eyeliner, especially liquid. when my profile said the co bigelow cream it showed the mentha one, so i figured that's what i was getting.

i was SOOOO excited when i saw the lemon lip cream, i had this back in high school, like six years ago. i didn't get to use it much before i lost it, and then i said hell no i'm not paying $8 for it again. this seriously made my day.

also i'm pleasantly surprised by juicy la fleur!
my box! #20


----------



## GinaM (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but that's good news.  I've been playing with colored liners lately and haven't gone back to black.  Should be good for Fall and Winter.


  I am so excited to try it!!  I have yet to find a black liner that does not smudge, wear off or make it's way down my face!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box yesterday.
> 
> ...


I'm supposed to be getting this box as well, did you actually get the pre-tweeze q-tips or were they different?


----------



## alice blue (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think perfume vials (if they must come in the email), should come with spray tops. I do like the occasional perfume vial, as I don't buy perfume.


 But perfume vials are free at department store counters, so I don't think they should pretend 

they are doing their paying customers a favor by including these freebies. I did like last 

month's Harvey Prince, I got Hello, and would buy the roll-on when it is in stock, but I 

have a box full of perfume vials from Sephora and I can't get .25 each at yard sales for them. 

I give them away.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Let me know if the fragrance lasts for you. I absolutely love this perfume, but I've noticed I can't even smell it within an hour or so.


 It doesn't last on me past 30 mins or so.. boo


----------



## xiehan (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder if anyone actually got the mint lip cream? So far I feel like everyone who's posted got the lemon, myself included.

I'm wondering if I should e-mail them before I give feedback. They're listed as completely different products on the website, not just different variations of one product like you get with lip glosses or eyeliners. Not that it really makes a difference to me, but I feel like I'd be reviewing the wrong product.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But perfume vials are free at department store counters, so I don't think they should pretend
> 
> ...


 I don't disagree though, perfume and the food samples are some of the least preferred items I like to see in boxes. Primarily because of seeing spills in other boxes (maybe not BB directly), but still one has to consider that chance. I'm hoping by getting two food items in the last two boxes would exempt me for a while. Same with the tanning wipes, haha.

Since I have a Nordstroms' across the street, I do partake in their weekly Saturday sample. So.. I'm with you on the perfume. I just would wish when it's included that the samples give us the best experience. If I gotta struggle with your cap, I'm not likely to want to further invest in your full-size products (especially if I find out I like them). Like YouSoldTheWorld suggested, roll-ons aren't bad either.. I just haven't seen very many available.


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't disagree though, perfume and the food samples are some of the least preferred items I like to see in boxes. Primarily because of seeing spills in other boxes (maybe not BB directly), but still one has to consider that chance. I'm hoping by getting two food items in the last two boxes would exempt me for a while. Same with the tanning wipes, haha.
> 
> Since I have a Nordstroms' across the street, I do partake in their weekly Saturday sample. So.. I'm with you on the perfume. I just would wish when it's included that the samples give us the best experience. If I gotta struggle with your cap, I'm not likely to want to further invest in your full-size products (especially if I find out I like them). Like YouSoldTheWorld suggested, roll-ons aren't bad either.. I just haven't seen very many available.


Ooh, what is this Nordstrom's Saturday sample?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone actually got the mint lip cream? So far I feel like everyone who's posted got the lemon, myself included.
> ...


 good point! i did see a couple of pictures on instagram with the mint product in the box. but you are right, i felt kind of weird reviewing the product when it said "mentha lip shine" in every question.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh fun! I wish I could do that (have two subs). One day I will lol. I hope we both contunue to be lucky because so far I am loving BB and don't see why I would ever unsubscribe. What did you think of the stretch mark creme? I will be getting it when my box finally gets here I hope it works even just a little!


 The stretch mark cream was okay. Honestly, it's hard to tell with such a small sample because I got maybe two weeks use out of it using it once a day, and for stuff like that they say you need to use it for about six weeks to really see results.  It did seem like the stretch marks on my hips were a little bit less noticeable, but maybe that would have happened with any kind of moisturizer.  At any rate, I'm not planning on purchasing the full size just yet.  I'll probably gamble on either the Apothoderm or Strivectin at some point in the future to give myself a longer treatment, but I'm not banking on any miracles!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SandyNoemy (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting this box as well, did you actually get the pre-tweeze q-tips or were they different?


 yes, I'm actually OK with this being in the box since i do my eyebrows almost everyday. I'm going to try them tonight but I'm worried they will just be a waist since I'm sure i will only need a small amount for each eye brow, it will just be like 2 dabs then throw away


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, what is this Nordstrom's Saturday sample?


 If you live close enough to a Nordstrom's, they do a Sample Saturday thing. They also update the sample they'll be showcasing for the weekend on the Nordstrom's facebook page.

Last week was Tom Ford's Blonde Violet. Usually I get updates from a freebie site, as they do various promotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally need one of those in my life. what should i search on ebay?


 I got mine at target for $20


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 14, 2012)

My box is here #15..meh...we may also have another bb cream fiasco on our hands again too.  my shave cream jar was not even filled all the way.  I know that the packaging can sometimes be larger then the amount of product but it just looks bad to see a huge dent in your jar before you even use it.

I'm having issues uploading pics but here is the contents of the box:

Juice Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Stila Stay All Day 10-in-one beauty balm. foundation, concealer

Whish Shave Cream

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

and the Stila Foundation IS a card....I think this is what I am most annoyed by.  2nd box in a row where I received some stila products smeared onto a card.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2012)

birchbox knows how to do me in, i got my 6 month coupon, i REALLY wanted to use it on harvey prince hello but of course it's out of stock now :[

so i decided to get some fun stuff:


PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen in Gilded Mink - after seeing a bunch of people get pixi products in their boxes i wanted to try out the fun
Benefit Ooh La Lift - received this in travel sized concealer kit by benefit for my birthday, it works really well together with a concealer
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Purple - i got this in turquoise in my birchbox last month. this was so fun and easy to use that i had to have another bright color.

i got all of this for $14 with my coupon and points and i'm a happy camper! still wish they would've had harvey prince in stock, but juicy la fleur smelling good makes up for it.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, I'm actually OK with this being in the box since i do my eyebrows almost everyday. I'm going to try them tonight but I'm worried they will just be a waist since I'm sure i will only need a small amount for each eye brow, it will just be like 2 dabs then throw away


I read someone elses post earlier and they were supposed to get the pre-tweeze and they received the lip conditioner instead, so I was checking. I am getting my box today and I do my eyebrows every other day and I do agree that it almost seems like a waste but I know I'll use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally need one of those in my life. what should i search on ebay?


 If you search for 'train case' on Ebay, it will bring up soft and hard cases for you to scroll through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here #15..meh...we may also have another bb cream fiasco on our hands again too.  my shave cream jar was not even filled all the way.  I know that the packaging can sometimes be larger then the amount of product but it just looks bad to see a huge dent in your jar before you even use it.
> 
> ...


 Ugh, this is the box I'm getting. So disappointed. Prob the worst box I've ever gotten, and I'm usually pretty easy to please.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 14, 2012)

My box arrived today..#37





I'm not really happy with this box but I've had enough really good boxes to not let this one get me down too much. I'm now definitely sure BB doesn't look at the profiles when putting these boxes together. If so, I shouldn't have gotten the BB cream, which in no way matches my skin tone, and I should have received the Miss Jessie's products. Box #4 would have been prefect me for with my profile. I'm so thankful this site gives me the opportunity to swap out products I won't use or I would seriously think about canceling.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok so I think I'm going to retake my profile. I was trying to be optimistic about my box, but eh....not so much. I got box 12. I am most excited for the razor. I was excited for the mascara until I found out it was waterproof, which I guess what the foil packet of eye makeup remover is for. The hair oil isn't in a packet but it's also not so much of a generous sample. But whatever. Wishful thinking for next one...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my box today and received box 9. A question for the ladies that have tried the Eye Rock liners. Looking at them, they seem huge, maybe it's because I have small eyelids. It looks like it would take up half of my lid, is it supposed to be that dramatic?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But perfume vials are free at department store counters, so I don't think they should pretend
> 
> ...


 With birch box it's like "here's this perfume. oh, you like it? Well it's sold out so too bad!" and then i buy it someplace else.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about the spray tops! I actually love getting perfume samples, because, while I have a few favorite scents, I love to try new ones and I live in a town without anyplace to shop/sample...but I am so clumsy. I don't know how m any times I've dumped one of those little vials all over myself and everything I love. Sigh.


 YES. I do this all the time. It's at the point where I don't even open or try the non spray top ones.



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is here #15..meh...we may also have another bb cream fiasco on our hands again too.  my shave cream jar was not even filled all the way.  I know that the packaging can sometimes be larger then the amount of product but it just looks bad to see a huge dent in your jar before you even use it.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it's a card. and I even sent them a nice email about it. Blech. That doesn't contain enough stuff for mah face folks.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchbox knows how to do me in, i got my 6 month coupon, i REALLY wanted to use it on harvey prince hello but of course it's out of stock now :[
> 
> ...


 You got a great haul!! I hate when they don't have stuff in stock, because then I just go elsewhere!



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and received box 9. A question for the ladies that have tried the Eye Rock liners. Looking at them, they seem huge, maybe it's because I have small eyelids. It looks like it would take up half of my lid, is it supposed to be that dramatic?


 Maybe you can trim it down using an exacto? (the fact that I even have to type that about a makeup product seems so very silly!)

Can someone PLEASE do a blog post or review of the eye rock?

http://ratedbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/03/cosmetics-review-eye-rock-designer.html Here's a good overview of what it's like, I think!


----------



## CaWo (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and received box 9. A question for the ladies that have tried the Eye Rock liners. Looking at them, they seem huge, maybe it's because I have small eyelids. It looks like it would take up half of my lid, is it supposed to be that dramatic?


 I tried them and couldn't figure them out. I couldn't get them close enough to the lash line without them creasing...maybe you will have better luck! If anything just trim the part on the inner eye area.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can someone PLEASE do a blog post or review of the eye rock?


 If u google Eye Rock Designer Liner Review, there's several good blog posts. Like this one http://www.beautybykrystal.com/2012/02/eye-rock-designer-liner.html


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 14, 2012)

I just broke down and used my points and got stila's 'in the know' palette for $9. I have never owned a real matte palette before... does anyone have tips on how to make it look awesome?

...I just had to tell someone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 14, 2012)

All of you ladies are always so helpful. One of the reasons I always come back to this forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cut-off date for change of address is the 25th. As long as you changed it by then, it should have gone to the new address. I would contact them.


 Thank you, I have two subscriptions with them and one of my boxes is being delivered to my new home but the other one they still sent to my old home address. But its Birchbox so it is to be expected, I contacted them so hopefully they will let me know what to do.


----------



## onthecontrary (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my box today! I haven't seen anybody else post it yet (but I have only really been skimming, so it might have been). It's #30





 The beauty fixations are 24 count (FS) and so is the razor. The shu uemura is on a card, I feel kind of meh about this sample because I already got a sample of shu shampoo in my may box and I didn't think it was that impressive/worth the full price. I'm excited to try the lipocils because I would never buy something like this, but the applicator is different than the one that's pictured (it's only a doe foot, no lash wand). Hopefully it still works!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 14, 2012)

Ugh...my box looked like it was all set to be delivered last Friday (or at the latest, on Monday).  It made it to my state (Califonria) to a normal hub.  Usually once it hits Bell Gardens it's 1-2 days out at the most.

Well - now tracking shows it's going on a detour...to FLORIDA.  &lt;Insert sad trumpet sound.&gt;  Who knows how long it'll take before it starts re-heading to California.

I've been with Birchbox for 8 months and this is the second time I've had a box go missing or be rerouted in weird ways.  Sigh.   They usually eventually make it back to me at somepoint.  And Birchbox support was willing to send out another box last time.  But - bummer...


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone actually got the mint lip cream? So far I feel like everyone who's posted got the lemon, myself included.
> ...


 This is my box, I get it in two days... (hopefully) It says the mint one, now I'm wondering if I'm getting the lemon too. I don't really care either way though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's just about the only good thing in the box, besides the perfume. I already have the razor and I hate those eyeliner things, but I'll use them anyway


----------



## TPeterson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! New to the Forum, but not new to BB. I've been searching this group for BB hints for a long time, so I thought I'd join!

My shipping still reads NY from August 8, but it said it would be delivered today, so I'm hoping that's the case (I live in AZ btw)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, I have two subscriptions with them and one of my boxes is being delivered to my new home but the other one they still sent to my old home address. But its Birchbox so it is to be expected, I contacted them so hopefully they will let me know what to do.


Yep! That's what happened to me. haha. I changed my shipping early, but it went to my old place!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone seem the samples go up? I have a purchase to make, but I don't want to do it until the $10 samples thing is up!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh...my box looked like it was all set to be delivered last Friday (or at the latest, on Monday).  It made it to my state (Califonria) to a normal hub.  Usually once it hits Bell Gardens it's 1-2 days out at the most.
> 
> ...


Florida?  That makes no sense at all!  I'm in CA too and my box goes to the Oakland hub and then down to my PO.  I hope it doesn't go to FL.  =/


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 14, 2012)

> Has anyone seem the samples go up? I have a purchase to make, but I don't want to do it until the $10 samples thing is up!


 I anticipate they will be listed at 12:01 am on 8/22 because that will be immediately after my anniversary code expires ;p


----------



## tulippop (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I anticipate they will be listed at 12:01 am on 8/22 because that will be immediately after my anniversary code expires ;p


I was thinking of waiting for that too but I'm pretty sure that will happen too. =/


----------



## CaWo (Aug 14, 2012)

I totally think that BB should put some of the Color Club "Halographic Collection" polishes into our next Birchbox!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

> > Has anyone seem the samples go up? I have a purchase to make, but I don't want to do it until the $10 samples thing is up!
> 
> 
> I anticipate they will be listed at 12:01 am on 8/22 because that will be immediately after my anniversary code expires ;p


 Lol my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

Did any one get the Kelly Van Gogh caviar shampoo and conditioner last month?? What did u think of it?


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 14, 2012)

A little sad... I signed up for my second subscription this month, and for the first time, I am truly disappointed. My box came a mess. The brow pencil had no lid (not even in the box), with the product smeared all over the tissue. So sad! It's my first big issue. I emailed an image. I hope they can help! Without the lid, I don't even want the product in my

train case.


----------



## iugirl13 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow you guys were busy while I was on vacation (came back looking like a lobster)! 225 posts in just a couple of days. My other box came while I was gone. I got a huge sample of the quick curls and the full size Pixi eyeshadow stick in brown. I feel lucky to get two boxes I loved this month.


----------



## lillybunny (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kewhicker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little sad... I signed up for my second subscription this month, and for the first time, I am truly disappointed. My box came a mess. The brow pencil had no lid (not even in the box), with the product smeared all over the tissue. So sad! It's my first big issue. I emailed an image. I hope they can help! Without the lid, I don't even want the product in my
> 
> train case.


Let us know what they say back! Mine came with smears on the paper, but the cap was on? It was weird. And, the pencil was pushed up all the way,  to where the tip was against the cap. What a mess.


----------



## jac a (Aug 14, 2012)

> I just broke down and used my points and got stila's 'in the know' palette for $9. I have never owned a real matte palette before... does anyone have tips on how to make it look awesome? ...I just had to tell someone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh, super jelly! stila's mattes are easy to blend and work with. if i pat them on my lid the color transfers better, plus it's really easy to blend out. play around with it when it arrives, i love love love mattes!


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine isnt even supposed to get delivered until

Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 16 2012
So sad....


----------



## tulippop (Aug 14, 2012)

I got one of my boxes today and my mom got her's...





Mine and I'm pretty happy with this box.





Mom's box, she's not thrilled.  =/



> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I really want a palette too.  I think it comes with a little booklet with different eye locks and how to's.  Post pics when you get it! =)


----------



## zorabell (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my box today!!! I can actually use everything in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The Eyerock liners will be saved for Halloween


----------



## Wida (Aug 14, 2012)

I broke down and used points too.  I combined my $40 in points with my 9 month anniversary code and I got a Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Gilded Mink (I'm an eyeliner whore and I NEVER get them from BB!), the Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink (I love that color!), a box of Tea Forte Teas (so wanted to try these!), and a 6 pack of the Twistband hair ties (I have yet to get one of these and I wanted to see what all the fuss was about).  I only had to pay $3.40 out of pocket!  Woohoo!  I love Birchbox points!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I broke down and used points too.  I combined my $40 in points with my 9 month anniversary code and I got a Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Gilded Mink (I'm an eyeliner whore and I NEVER get them from BB!), the Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink (I love that color!), a box of Tea Forte Teas (so wanted to try these!), and a 6 pack of the Twistband hair ties (I have yet to get one of these and I wanted to see what all the fuss was about).  I only had to pay $3.40 out of pocket!  Woohoo!  I love Birchbox points!


 i ordered the gilded mink with my points too! the one swatch i found of it on google images looked really pretty. i was wishing they had the peach one in stock though, it wasn't an option on the drop down menu.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 14, 2012)

> I totally think that BB should put some of the Color Club "Halographic Collection" polishes into our next Birchbox!!


 Ooh, that would be amazing!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Aug 14, 2012)

I received box #15

Juicy Couture perfume sample (free at perfume counter)

Whish Shave Crave (free samples from Whish for same single use sample)

Yu-Be Moisture cream (single use)

Schick Hydro Razor (free with my Sam's membership)

 



 Stila Stay All Day " CARD " - = **need a trash can emoticon**  

Birchbox 



 Cancelled!!!


----------



## lindalou3 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to say thank you to whoever posted about the One Love Organics discovery kit. That was the best $4 I've spent in a long time. I plan on ordering at least 4 more and eventually the travel size kit for myself. I used it for the first time today, and besides the fact that it smells incredible, my skin feels amazeballs. It's moisturized, but not heavy or greasy at all. it says single use, but I'm thinking I can get 4 or 5 uses out of it.


just an fyi - I got an email from Hip Apotheca today that if you order the OLO chia foaming cleanser or OLO chia oil, you get a free discovery kit.  I love the chia foaming cleanser!  Just to clarify...the free discovery kit is the one with the small single use samples!!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 14, 2012)

My box was supposed to be delivered to day...my mail man came and went, and my box is lost. tracking info said it was on it's way to be delivered! ugh.

Oh, and now USPS is saying no delivery information is available for my package.  well this stinks.


----------



## kewhicker (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> just an fyi - I got an email from Hip Apotheca today that if you order the OLO chia foaming cleanser or OLO chia oil, you get a free discovery kit.  I love the chia foaming cleanser!


 WAHOO! Thanks for the tip! I am a HUGE OLO fan!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 14, 2012)

What tracking service is everyone getting? UPS or USPS? Neither one show an active tracking number. On BB it sends

me to the UPS site, not that site from last month &amp; before.


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my sister in law a gift sub and I just got an email that her box shipped. Is there anyway for me to tell what's in her box since its a welcome box??


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What tracking service is everyone getting? UPS or USPS? Neither one show an active tracking number. On BB it sends
> 
> me to the UPS site, not that site from last month &amp; before.


 The box starts off UPS, then eventually delivered via USPS.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 14, 2012)

I finally got around to posting about my box with swatches (my link is in my signature)! I got the PIXI lip &amp; line in Orchid Rose... it was too dark for me unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the Juicy La Fleur! It lasted 7 hours on me, but I sprayed it on my clothes and not directly on my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aestheticcoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. I received my box tonight and was surprised to see its missing the noir eyeliner. Its in the booklet and in my profile to receive this month. I wonder what's going on with their packers or mine is a one-off? Debating to even contact birchbox.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I anticipate they will be listed at 12:01 am on 8/22 because that will be immediately after my anniversary code expires ;p


 Haha, YES. That is always what happens.



> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> just an fyi - I got an email from Hip Apotheca today that if you order the OLO chia foaming cleanser or OLO chia oil, you get a free discovery kit.  I love the chia foaming cleanser!


 I just ordered the discovery kit and their customer service is AWESOME. I had an issue with my shipping address not showing up and within 1 minute the woman emailed me back and fixed it. Beats BB by MILES.



> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got around to posting about my box with swatches (my link is in my signature)! I got the PIXI lip &amp; line in Orchid Rose... it was too dark for me unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love the Juicy La Fleur! It lasted 7 hours on me, but I sprayed it on my clothes and not directly on my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, I read that blog! haha. Loved seeing the top of Hubby's head!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 14, 2012)

dang, I should've elaborated when I said the sight of perfume samples in my boxes pisses me off, LOL! I actually love perfume and have quite a perfume collection and I'm always looking for new fragrances. But when a subscription service promises deluxe samples and sends out a card with a vial that you can get for free at department stores, and it's not even the item they consider an "extra", it's disheartening. Especially when I received a true deluxe sample of the Oscar De La Renta perfume from Sample Society a few months ago, and a really good size roll on perfume oil this month from Myglam... it's making me extra upset about receiving the vials. I didn't receive anything full size in my box except the razor (beggars can't be choosers I guess). I got two packets each of the tanning stuff, a perfume vial, 3 q tip makeup remover things, and the brightening face cleanser which I would call a travel size. Once again, Birchbox sent out boxes that vary in quantity, quality, and value. I'm back on the fence about whether to cancel or not. I just keep debating, lol! Maybe I'll give it one more month. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What tracking service is everyone getting? UPS or USPS? Neither one show an active tracking number. On BB it sends
> 
> me to the UPS site, not that site from last month &amp; before.


I had to track mine through UPS firth, then USPS after it transferred to them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang, I should've elaborated when I said the sight of perfume samples in my boxes pisses me off, LOL! I actually love perfume and have quite a perfume collection and I'm always looking for new fragrances. But when a subscription service promises deluxe samples and sends out a card with a vial that you can get for free at department stores, and it's not even the item they consider an "extra", it's disheartening. Especially when I received a true deluxe sample of the Oscar De La Renta perfume from Sample Society a few months ago, and a really good size roll on perfume oil this month from Myglam... it's making me extra upset about receiving the vials. I didn't receive anything full size in my box except the razor (beggars can't be choosers I guess). I got two packets each of the tanning stuff, a perfume vial, 3 q tip makeup remover things, and the brightening face cleanser which I would call a travel size. Once again, Birchbox sent out boxes that vary in quantity, quality, and value. I'm back on the fence about whether to cancel or not. I just keep debating, lol! Maybe I'll give it one more month. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


 Thats exactly how I feel this month towards the Stila card with the nothing samples on it. They totally gypped (not sure how to spell that) me out of a deluxe sample! If my box didn't have that razor I would have been really upset. I didnt even email them about it since I dont think it will get me anywhere with them. This IS my only crappy box in 6 months, so I will let this one go eventually, but seriously if they say DELUXE samples that's what we should get.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Aug 14, 2012)

What colors have shown up in the PixIi lid sticks? I got gilded mink. Did anyone get the peach?


----------



## tigrlilyem (Aug 14, 2012)

Did anyone get the perfect lash treatment/mascara from the spoilers video? I didn't see it listed in any of the boxes pictured on the spoilers page.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 14, 2012)

My coworker got it in her box with a razor, Miss Jessie's curly meringue, Miss Jessie slippery conditioner, foot cream and Juicy La Fleur.  Not sure what her box # was.  I told her I need to update my profile to match hers!



> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the perfect lash treatment/mascara from the spoilers video? I didn't see it listed in any of the boxes pictured on the spoilers page.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, I read that blog! haha. Loved seeing the top of Hubby's head!


 Aww, thanks! He has been laughing about it all day haha! I think he secretly enjoys being featured!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melanie Harris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I think the person that picked out these boxes/based on profiles needs to be fired, because having this many people unhappy when there are several subscription sites now really is not a good thing.


 I don't know if you are still checking in, but I think most of us on here pretty much determined a while back that BB does not ship boxes based on profile. Most likely, the profiles are used to determine demographics for some sort of market research for the companies. After all, part of the way BB attracts partners is the market research.


----------



## JAHEwalstrom (Aug 14, 2012)

FYI for anyone interested in Caldrea soaps:

I emailed Caldrea's customer service and asked for samples, because I really was hoping to get their hand soap in my box.

Got this response the next day:

"We are always more than happy to send a fragrance sample to customers who would like to experience a fragrance first hand before making a purchase. Please respond back with your mailing address and we will be sure to send samples right out to you."

So try contacting them if you are desperate for more samples!

(ps, new member here...hey gals!)


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 15, 2012)

I am now officially starting to get upset. I live approx. 45 minutes from the shipping warehouse. I got my tracking number over a week ago. It is still in the Jersey City warehouse (where it has been for 4 days now). I am so happy I cancelled.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anybody else think it'd be neat if BB started giving us surveys for the overall feel/satisfaction of the box?  So for this month we could give them feedback on how well we thought the products they sent tied in with the "Beauty School 101/Back to Basics" theme (whatever the theme of this box was?), how well it was packaged, what products we hope to never see again/were completely pointless, etc...and maybe in return give us 10 or 20 points.  That way they get better feedback results instead of just telling people "Shoot us an email with your thoughts, we'd love to hear from you!"...I honestly doubt they sit there and take notes on what people have to say in each email that comes in.  Couldn't be too terribly hard to do.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now officially starting to get upset. I live approx. 45 minutes from the shipping warehouse. I got my tracking number over a week ago. It is still in the Jersey City warehouse (where it has been for 4 days now). I am so happy I cancelled.


 Oh wow I thought it was probably only us west coast gals who hasn't gotten out boxes. I would be super annoyed if I was you! My tracking number finally works now but hasn't updated locations since the 11th :/

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128002/xoxoelyses-trade-list-3


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had tracking since last Monday, got a ship email on Friday, and no updates on where it is yet since Saturday...this is the latest I have gotten a box in 8 months. I don't like this feeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get the perfect lash treatment/mascara from the spoilers video? I didn't see it listed in any of the boxes pictured on the spoilers page.


 I got it, I think it's in Box 1. It is TINY - the wand takes up the entire tiny tube. I'm thinking it can only be used 2-3x, if that. I hope I'm underestimating, it just seems like there is not much in there. Disappointing, but I am happy with my DDF cleanser and Razor (also got soap and juicy perfume).


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that i received my august birch box i am even more disappointed !


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 15, 2012)

So my Birchbox was in my state this morning about 4 hours away. I was so excited because I thought for sure I would get it tomorrow but now I checked it again and its in another state! Why??? 

So now its about 8 hours away, I guess its not Birchbox fault but why does USPS/UPS take your package so far away then bring it back again to the same spot to be delivered?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Birchbox was in my state this morning about 4 hours away. I was so excited because I thought for sure I would get it tomorrow but now I checked it again and its in another state! Why???
> 
> So now its about 8 hours away, I guess its not Birchbox fault but why does USPS/UPS take your package so far away then bring it back again to the same spot to be delivered?


 UPS MI and FedEx Smartpost both do that because they are the cheapest shipping option, so they follow a set route (which doesn't always make sense to us, but I guess they plan them that way for a reason)...like, they go to a certain hub, then to another hub that seems further away where they are combined with everything else that is coming to your town, and THEN to you. Does that make sense? They get low priority, so they aren't sent to the next destination until there are enough items going to that same place to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Wynter (Aug 15, 2012)

This box (and my MyGlam bag) are both being VEEERY slow with shipping this month.  

I live in Mississippi so this one is taking an odd path this month.  Normally, they ship from Atlanta to a nearby post office.    Different topic, but my Myglam bag is stuck in Atlanta, and it shipped on the 9th.  

Date/Time
Event Name
Location
14 Aug 2012 09:04 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
MEMPHIS, TN 
Date
Description
Location
Aug 14 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Atlanta, GA Aug 11 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What colors have shown up in the PixIi lid sticks? I got gilded mink. Did anyone get the peach?


I did. It is bright. I have it on now but just not sure yet. Looked a lot better when I finished with a very neutral matte lipcolor. I think the pink or brown would have been better for me, but it is fun to experiment.


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 15, 2012)

The Juicy La Fleur reminds me a lot of some Victoria's Secret Fragrance...Wish or Hope. I don't know if they still sell them but very reminiscent.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 15, 2012)

How long does it usually take BB customer service to respond to an email?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it usually take BB customer service to respond to an email?


Some people have gotten a response in a day, I got one in three days... I think it depends...


----------



## diana16 (Aug 15, 2012)

My tracking # wont update, it says i might get it friday and i really hope so. I oredered some miss jessies samples on friday and they just arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i loved how they even give you a bag. I wish bb was this fast .


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sooo utterly annoyed!!!  (Not at Birchbox's fault) but the post office is sleeping on the job!!  I called BB and they're very helpful, but the post office said it can take 14 days for my package to get from the MI center to the post office.  This is crazy!!!  I just want my box!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This box (and my MyGlam bag) are both being VEEERY slow with shipping this month.
> 
> ...


My BB is doing the same weird crap, but I got my myglam in the mail today...and that shipped 2 days after my BB.  Luckily, BB is very helpful (as much as they can be)


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just FYI for anyone who received the box with the Miss Jessies conditioner and curly merengue, but did NOT get a sudsy shampoo sample (like the website shows we should have received) I received a reply to my email from BB Operations today saying they are checking with their warehouse on inventory and will either send me a replacement or compensate me accordingly ( I guess that means with points?). I will report back when I hear anything else.


----------



## natpen (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my box today (#37)- disappointed that I didn't get the razor like almost every other box (got a larabar instead), and overall the samples are all over the place. The DDF Cleanser is HUGE (4.5 oz) which means I hope I like it! But the Dr. Jart BB is just .1 oz; significantly smaller than the sample they gave out last month that I picked up in the $10 two sample box. I'm excited to give the Liqwd Catalyst pen a try at least....


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 15, 2012)

The stila mascara I got in my box smudges easily on me.  I don't toss items often, but this one is a fail.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now officially starting to get upset. I live approx. 45 minutes from the shipping warehouse. I got my tracking number over a week ago. It is still in the Jersey City warehouse (where it has been for 4 days now). I am so happy I cancelled.


Yea I live an hour or less from where mine was shipped to and nothing's moved.  Sooooo annoyed.  It hasn't moved since early saturday, and that was just them sending the electronic shipping info over!!!  I officially HATE mail innovations!!!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 15, 2012)

This is what mine has done so far. I am in Chula Vista South of San Diego and it took a major detour. It was supposed to be here the 13th,

15 Aug 2012 03:23 Package processed by local post office
SAN DIEGO, CA 13 Aug 2012 10:57 Package en route for delivery
ARCADIA, CA 13 Aug 2012 10:46 Received by the local post office
ARCADIA, CA 09 Aug 2012 15:53 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SAN DIEGO, CA 
Date
Description
Location
Aug 9 2012 Package transferred to Post Office SAN DIEGO, CA Aug 9 2012 Ready for post office entry Fontana, CA Aug 9 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Fontana, CA Aug 6 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 6 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 6 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had tracking since last Monday, got a ship email on Friday, and no updates on where it is yet since Saturday...this is the latest I have gotten a box in 8 months. I don't like this feeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the club.  Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My box and my mom's box are probably cozy in a mail innovations warehouse with your box.  I called BB to alert them of this prob because when I called the warehouse they said it can take up to 14 DAYS for the package to get from warehouse to post office, not 14 Days to be delivered but 14 DAYS TO GET TO POST OFFICE.  The girl at BB thought this sounded shady also and thinks it sounds like they were just covering their ass and don't know what they're talking about cause she's never heard that many days before.  Out of curiosity where do you live?  I live in Tri State area and BB rep said it is taking an awfully long time to get to me considering I'm like 2 hours away from BB.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2012)

I really am starting to hate UPS MI.

PackageID: 
MI12003bb27XXXXX
Sequence Number: 
041020813121XXXXXX
Zip Code: 
XXXXX
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6620
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 17 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Aug 11 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

PackageID: 
MI12003bb27XXXXX
Sequence Number: 
040910813120XXXXXX
Zip Code: 
XXXXX
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5200
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 17 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Aug 11 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

PackageID: 
MI12003bb28XXXXX
Sequence Number: 
040910813120XXXXXX
Zip Code: 
XXXXX
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5210
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 17 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Aug 11 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

PackageID: 
MI12003bb27XXXXX
Sequence Number: 
041000813121XXXXXX
Zip Code: 
XXXXXX
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6350
Projected Delivery Date:
Aug 17 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Aug 11 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 11 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.  Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My box and my mom's box are probably cozy in a mail innovations warehouse with your box.  I called BB to alert them of this prob because when I called the warehouse they said it can take up to 14 DAYS for the package to get from warehouse to post office, not 14 Days to be delivered but 14 DAYS TO GET TO POST OFFICE.  The girl at BB thought this sounded shady also and thinks it sounds like they were just covering their ass and don't know what they're talking about cause she's never heard that many days before.  Out of curiosity where do you live?  I live in Tri State area and BB rep said it is taking an awfully long time to get to me considering I'm like 2 hours away from BB.


 I'm in Austin TX


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

What Zadi Has is exactly what I've had since Saturday...sigh


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

GUYS! Ok, so I moved to my new place this weekend, and I already had my birchbox. And I went to get my mail today and THERE WAS ANOTHER BIRCHBOX THERE. I have a fellow BBer in the building!!! I'm so excited!!!

But also, crap this means my box comes SO LATE.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What Zadi Has is exactly what I've had since Saturday...sigh


Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is my first box so im excited for it, but if shipping takes this long all the time i might cancel :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GUYS! Ok, so I moved to my new place this weekend, and I already had my birchbox. And I went to get my mail today and THERE WAS ANOTHER BIRCHBOX THERE. I have a fellow BBer in the building!!! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> But also, crap this means my box comes SO LATE.


 Cool! Maybe you and your new neighbor can bond over your BB's instead of a cup of sugar lol..


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm annoyed. My box has been in Massachusetts since the 13th &amp; was porcessed three times at that same post office. Are they sitting on it so they make that August 16th arrival date? lol I've never had ANYTHING take 5 days to get to me from New York! If it's not here by tomorrow, I'm think i'm going to cancel. BB has done nothing but aggravate and this is only my second box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool! Maybe you and your new neighbor can bond over your BB's instead of a cup of sugar lol..


YES! we can swap bb items instead of eggs!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you guys try entering your tracking number into the USPS site instead of the UPS site?  Mine looked like it stopped moving but when I looked on USPS it is out for delivery today.  I just want to see if my shave cream is half filled before I write customer service (not that I expect them to do anything except write back some patronizing Xs and Os, but I really just want to kvetch to someone)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys try entering your tracking number into the USPS site instead of the UPS site?  Mine looked like it stopped moving but when I looked on USPS it is out for delivery today.  I just want to see if my shave cream is half filled before I write customer service (not that I expect them to do anything except write back some patronizing Xs and Os, but I really just want to kvetch to someone)


bonus points for the word kvetch. I hope it's a full thing of shaving cream!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys try entering your tracking number into the USPS site instead of the UPS site?  Mine looked like it stopped moving but when I looked on USPS it is out for delivery today.  I just want to see if my shave cream is half filled before I write customer service (not that I expect them to do anything except write back some patronizing Xs and Os, but I really just want to kvetch to someone)


 I have tried my numbers in the USPS tracking system every day and there's no record of the number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really am starting to hate UPS MI.
> 
> ...


You're not alone!  I absolutely hate them.  I called them asking why it takes four+ days now to transfer my package and my moms from the MI facility to our local post office...an hour if that away.  I called BB and alerted them to the problem cause when I called the warehouse and post office they told me it can take up to 14 days to be transferred...uhhh yea, doesn't sound right to me and it's never taken that long before.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys try entering your tracking number into the USPS site instead of the UPS site?  Mine looked like it stopped moving but when I looked on USPS it is out for delivery today.  I just want to see if my shave cream is half filled before I write customer service (not that I expect them to do anything except write back some patronizing Xs and Os, but I really just want to kvetch to someone)


Yea and called USPS and nada!  And whoever asked, usually BB does NOT take this long.  Blame MI.


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI for anyone who received the box with the Miss Jessies conditioner and curly merengue, but did NOT get a sudsy shampoo sample (like the website shows we should have received) I received a reply to my email from BB Operations today saying they are checking with their warehouse on inventory and will either send me a replacement or compensate me accordingly ( I guess that means with points?). I will report back when I hear anything else.


 Good to know! I emailed them yesterday about the same issue.


----------



## amandah (Aug 15, 2012)

My tracking number never updated and i got my box in the mail yesterday


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

Ladies, can u help me for a second?

I got my BFF a gift sub, she received her welcome box on the 6th of this month....there is no 'box contents' listed under her Box tab (it says your first box will ship soon), is she allowed to leave feedback for items she received in her welcome box? No feedback links are coming up under the items when searched for on the site. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, can u help me for a second?
> 
> ...


 WhenI joined last year, I got a welcome box, and yes, I was able to leave feedback. My box page was updated after I received my shipping notice.


----------



## arendish (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, can u help me for a second?
> 
> ...


I gifted myself a sub and had to call BB and tell them I got my box and wanted to leave feedback. Otherwise I think it just waits a certain amount of time to show up because it doesn't want to show the contents before the "gift" is received.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, can u help me for a second?
> 
> ...


 Contact BB so they can pull up her dashboard and fix it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Contact BB so they can pull up her dashboard and fix it.


 I told her to give them a call, thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so I have posted twice and my posts haven't showed up here..just checking


----------



## seefaithrun (Aug 15, 2012)

Both USPS and UPS showed that my box was out for delivery but it wasn't with my mail today. Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. It looks like a really exciting theme!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so I have posted twice and my posts haven't showed up here..just checking


 They have been doing some site maintenance but I don't know if it's related....I couldn't get here for the last 10 minutes lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, can u help me for a second?
> 
> ...


 She called and they updated her dashboard. After she hung up and it updated, she realized that the items pictured were not what she was sent. I had her call them back, and they are sending her another box with the items pictured on her dashboard. 

Problem solved, and she's a happy new subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She called and they updated her dashboard. After she hung up and it updated, she realized that the items pictured were not what she was sent. I had her call them back, and they are sending her another box with the items pictured on her dashboard.
> 
> Problem solved, and she's a happy new subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So she's getting another box? Yay for her and that's good CS of them lol..That's a heck of a welcome.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So she's getting another box? Yay for her and that's good CS of them lol..That's a heck of a welcome.


 Yep, I figured they would update the dashboard again, but they told her they had some extra boxes from previous months, so they are sending her another to match what they put on her dashboard...this time with the stila shadow palette card she is excited about lol!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so I should get both of my boxes today, unusually late for me as well, problem is I just don't get how my 2 accounts are BB twins! They have totally completely diff personalities! I mean as different as day light and dark! I wouldn't mind if it were a box I loves but it is the cleanser, razor, juicy, pillow curls and body butter. I mean deff not a punishment box but not the best by any means. I have been trying to figure out some rhyme or reason to the way they ship boxes. What someone said earlier in the thread is the only thing that makes sense to me about it having to do with demographic area. I say this because I live in the stick in a very rual area in a tiny town (considered a dumb hick) lol. And I have never received a big ticket fullsized item in my bb and I have been with them over a year. The only hot item of the month or fullsized item I can remember is the full sized LG blush I received my first month with them which I believe everyone got that month. BB must think us hicks don't really wear makeup while were barefoot and pregnant! Watching our men work on their tractors! Lmao


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BB must think us hicks don't really wear makeup while were barefoot and pregnant! Watching our men work on their tractors! Lmao


 LMAO!!! I certainly hope that is not the case, as far as them sending out only the 'good' stuff by area...that would be totally wrong!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im telling ya! I agree with the demographic thing! Same box totally diff profiles....never the good stuff! Usually not the worst though! Atleast they know we shave our legs!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im telling ya! I agree with the demographic thing! Same box totally diff profiles....never the good stuff! Usually not the worst though! Atleast they know we shave our legs!


 
Lol...That's too funny.. maybe you can retake the profile? Many, many, many pages back someone laid out what they put on their profile and they usually received boxes with big ticket or full sized items.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 15, 2012)

I think they have to use the quiz at least somewhat? For example, did they ever send the curly hair products to straight haired people, etc. ? sure hope not...


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh im getting the same box. what color liner did you get?


 I'm not sure yet. The picture shows a teal eyeliner. I kinda regret cheating the dashboard, now I'm not even as excited. I don't even check the tracking number so I get a nice surprise but I've learned my lesson lol. I won't cheat next month.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> bonus points for the word kvetch. I hope it's a full thing of shaving cream!


  
 
It was!  I'm still peeved about the foundation card, which turns out to barely be enough to swatch.  I always thought using Yiddish phrases was normal until I moved to small town, Ohio.  Also, nowhere to get a knish when I'm depressed.

I am having the weirdest reaction to the Juicy La Fleur.  Does it smell like something else?  I've got it on my wrists right now and it smells like my best friend.  She has a ton of perfume (definitely not Viva la Juicy because she has contempt for all things Juicy Couture).  At any rate, it is too sweet on me (I turn perfume to sugar) but also it is creeping me out because I keep smelling her.  My mom was happy to take it from me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they have to use the quiz at least somewhat? For example, did they ever send the curly hair products to straight haired people, etc. ? sure hope not...


 Yes, I saw a few girls get it who didn't have curly hair


----------



## lady41 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know some of the ladies on here email companies for samples I just emailed Shu uemura about samples...have any of ya ladies had any luck with samples from them?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 15, 2012)

I heard back from BB.  I received the DDF cleanser because I had oily/combo skin... they didnt seem to care that i had sensitive skin and no hyperpigmentation.

I recommended the beauty profile have an option for sensitive skin and very sensitive skin.  She said she'd pass along the suggestion and it sounded good, as there are some boxes that dont have skin care.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know some of the ladies on here email companies for samples I just emailed Shu uemura about samples...have any of ya ladies had any luck with samples from them?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127302/online-samples-anyone

Scroll down..someone posted that the Shu Umura FB is giving some samples away


----------



## Linnake (Aug 15, 2012)

Not crazy about the razor! My husband thinks I am crazy but I swear that the more blades a razor has the worse it shaves! I have stubble and I shaved last night!  I never have stubble with my old razors, ever.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not crazy about the razor! My husband thinks I am crazy but I swear that the more blades a razor has the worse it shaves! I have stubble and I shaved last night!  I never have stubble with my old razors, ever.


 
Don't think you're crazy; one of my fave YouTube gurus did a vid not that long ago and addressed that. Basically, he summed it up as if you're using more blades, you're more likely to knick your skin and get razor burn. So while a 4-5 blade razor feels nice, it's not neccessary. I guess that's logical.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they have to use the quiz at least somewhat? For example, did they ever send the curly hair products to straight haired people, etc. ? sure hope not...


 lol they did to me. its ok, i was able to still use the conditioner (which I really like, BTW) but traded away the curly merengue for something I can actually use


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## lady41 (Aug 15, 2012)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127302/online-samples-anyone Scroll down..someone posted that the Shu Umura FB is giving some samples away


 ohhh thanks so much for that thread! Its awsome, unfortunately it says the Shu page can longer be found...but it looks like a great thread anyway.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

This might not be the right place to post that GB ad lol


----------



## JessicaMarie (Aug 15, 2012)

Call me impressed. I decided because it was my day off and I was curious, I'd attempt the Eye Rock liner. I put them on before heading to an amusement park and was not expecting them to last an hour. I was shocked when they survived several water rides, insane G force, and the hot summer heat. Would I buy them again? Knowing they can stand up to almost anything, I would definitely consider it. The experience was completely out of my comfort zone, but after all, that's what Birchbox is all about. Not my favorite product, but they lasted longer than a regular liquid liner would when subjected to all those elements.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ohhh thanks so much for that thread! Its awsome, unfortunately it says the Shu page can longer be found...but it looks like a great thread anyway.


 I just got the Shu samples on facebook literally 10 minutes ago.  It says they're giving away 2,000 samples a day until Aug 27th of their cleansing oil.  Go on FB and put Shu Uemura in the search, it's the top post on their page.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 15, 2012)

For the posters about to cancel because of slow shipping: note that we are getting the shipping we are paying for- FREE. If BB charged more or added a $5 shipping charge on top of the $10 flat fee, that 5 or 6 day window wouldn't seem so bad, now would it?  I know it can be frustrating, but the shipping isn't really a reason to cancel.  And someone mentioned a few thousand posts back that she bet that BB printed all labels at once so it looks like your box probably shipped early than it actually did. We know for a fact they go out in waves. So relax. A few days really isn't a big deal.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too!!!



> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the Shu samples on facebook literally 10 minutes ago.  It says they're giving away 2,000 samples a day until Aug 27th of their cleansing oil.  Go on FB and put Shu Uemura in the search, it's the top post on their page.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Call me impressed. I decided because it was my day off and I was curious, I'd attempt the Eye Rock liner. I put them on before heading to an amusement park and was not expecting them to last an hour. I was shocked when they survived several water rides, insane G force, and the hot summer heat. Would I buy them again? Knowing they can stand up to almost anything, I would definitely consider it. The experience was completely out of my comfort zone, but after all, that's what Birchbox is all about. Not my favorite product, but they lasted longer than a regular liquid liner would when subjected to all those elements.


 I got them the first time they were sent out, and while I thought they looked really cute, they would NOT stay on me...like, not even five minutes and they were peeling off. Glad they worked for you, they just must not have liked my skin.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ohhh thanks so much for that thread! Its awsome, unfortunately it says the Shu page can longer be found...but it looks like a great thread anyway.
> ...


----------



## Apsara (Aug 15, 2012)

I got Box #21 and am surprised with my size of DDF Brightening Cleanser (4.5 fl. oz.). Did anyone else get that size or is it just me because the DDF samples in their sneek peek video didn't seem as big.


----------



## MsNicoBella (Aug 15, 2012)

My DDF sample is only 2 fl oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they are sending out different sized samples of the same products again...


----------



## reepy (Aug 15, 2012)

I got Box 4 and it was 2 oz as well.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard back from BB.  I received the DDF cleanser because I had oily/combo skin... they didnt seem to care that i had sensitive skin and no hyperpigmentation.
> 
> I recommended the beauty profile have an option for sensitive skin and very sensitive skin.  She said she'd pass along the suggestion and it sounded good, as there are some boxes that dont have skin care.


 I had the same problem! I emailed them, and I even specifically asked why, if my profile says I have sensitive skin, would they send me the brightening DDF cleanser and not the one for sensitive skin? I mean, it makes no freaking sense! I was also peeved about the tanning stuff, because I'm super pale and freckly and I look ridiculous tan, but I also was afraid that if I used it the color wouldn't be even since the face product is a gradual tanner. Here's what their response was:

*Noha Mahmoud, Aug 13 02:54 pm (EDT):*

Hi Jamie,

Thanks so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry to hear you were disappointed with your Birchbox delivery. 

The ultimate idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription.

As for the items you received this month, we felt this months items were a great match for you! As serious proponents of sun protection, we really support the use of sunless tanning options like the great Comodynes Towelettes you received this month. They add a natural glow without the risk of sitting in the sun! We hope you can give them a try!

As for the DDF Brightening Cleanser, this product was created by a dermatologist and includes a ton of natural ingredients. While we feel strongly this product will cause no issues for your sensitive skin, we always stand behind a skin test! We feel confident it will be a soon-to-be favorite.

I hope my email assured you of the value of your purchase, the care that goes into selecting samples, and our appreciation of all of your feedback. As a new company we're always looking to grow and make improvements. Please don't hesitate to reach out to us with further questions or concerns.

xo,

Noha 

Birchbox | Operations Associate

230 Park Avenue South

New York, NY 10003

o. 877.487.7272

Thanks Noha. Super helpful. :S If they don't redeem themselves next month I'm canceling and trying something different. Anyone have any good suggestions? I already get Conscious Box and Julep, but I'd like to try a more make-up oriented sub and I don't want to pay for than $15/month.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI for anyone who received the box with the Miss Jessies conditioner and curly merengue, but did NOT get a sudsy shampoo sample (like the website shows we should have received) I received a reply to my email from BB Operations today saying they are checking with their warehouse on inventory and will either send me a replacement or compensate me accordingly ( I guess that means with points?). I will report back when I hear anything else.


 yeah i got that message too. i would rather be "compensated" LOL


----------



## nivstar01 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I emailed them about this same issue and also about the Talika Lipocils not having the right applicator. The applicator on mine only has the foam part and not the mascara wand so this was there response:

Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response!

So sorry about the confusion! In checking your Birchbox Account I see that you received all the samples you were meant to. It just looks like there was a small picture upload error in your account this month. This should be fixed now!

Regarding the Talika Lipocils, the foam applicator is the correct applicator for the sample. You can read more about the item on your product card and can check out the product page for it here:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/talika/talika-lipocils-expert?utm_source=operations&amp;utm_medium=email

For application, apply to the base of your lash line.

Again, so sorry about the trouble. If you have any further questions please be in touch!

*So please let me know how they are handling yours because I will be really upset if some people are going to get a replacement or some sort of compensation and I'm not!!*


----------



## nivstar01 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah i got that message too. i would rather be "compensated" LOL


 Well I emailed them about this same issue and also about the Talika Lipocils not having the right applicator. The applicator on mine only has the foam part and not the mascara wand so this was there response:

Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response!

So sorry about the confusion! In checking your Birchbox Account I see that you received all the samples you were meant to. It just looks like there was a small picture upload error in your account this month. This should be fixed now!

Regarding the Talika Lipocils, the foam applicator is the correct applicator for the sample. You can read more about the item on your product card and can check out the product page for it here:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/talika/talika-lipocils-expert?utm_source=operations&amp;utm_medium=email

For application, apply to the base of your lash line.

Again, so sorry about the trouble. If you have any further questions please be in touch!

*So please let me know how they are handling yours because I will be really upset if some people are going to get a replacement or some sort of compensation and I'm not!!*


----------



## alice blue (Aug 15, 2012)

Still no box. Still no updated shipping. Still no reply to my email from a couple 

days ago asking when shipping would be updated and why they were sending

me a crappier box than I was originally assigned. Pity. I emailed MyGlam last

week asking what day of the month did they mail, because I was hoping to

get my bag before I left for vacation, and they emailed back within an hour.

Loved the Glam bag, loved the fast shipping, loved the customer service. Sept

will probably be my last BB. This is my 3rd anniversary month. My first box,

last October was not a "welcome box" or anything special....


----------



## alice blue (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsNicoBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My DDF sample is only 2 fl oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they are sending out different sized samples of the same products again...


 Oh, that is terrible. I'll probably get the 2oz bottle...


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nivstar01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I emailed them about this same issue and also about the Talika Lipocils not having the right applicator. The applicator on mine only has the foam part and not the mascara wand so this was there response:
> 
> ...


 that response about the talika thingie was BS. i'm not gonna buy the talika thingie if i don't have the correct sample to make sure that it's something that i want to buy in their store smh. on the other hand my lashes do look amazing. borderline fake. i can't stop blinking in the mirror lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that response about the talika thingie was BS. i'm not gonna buy the talika thingie if i don't have the correct sample to make sure that it's something that i want to buy in their store smh. on the other hand my lashes do look amazing. borderline fake. i can't stop blinking in the mirror lol
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what does smh mean? I see lots of ppl post that but I have no idea what that means


 'shaking my head'


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nivstar01 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that response about the talika thingie was BS. i'm not gonna buy the talika thingie if i don't have the correct sample to make sure that it's something that i want to buy in their store smh. on the other hand my lashes do look amazing. borderline fake. i can't stop blinking in the mirror lol


 Yeah I totally agree... I haven't tried it out yet but I think I might email them back with a picture of the brush we received and see what they say


----------



## onematchfire (Aug 15, 2012)

The Juicy La Fleur smells to me like a perfume from the early 90s.  I can't place whether it's Exclamation or Electric Youth, but it's definitely something in that realm.  Anyone else get that from it?


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

BB price: $42.00 for 8 pods at 8 ml each 

Received: One 'single use' pod  

My review: The mask is brown, with a medium (not thin, or thick) consistency. Per the instructions, you should apply a thin layer on your face, wait ten minutes and then wash off with warm water. I tried using the entire thing at one time (since its suppose to be a single use pod) however, I quickly found that there is enough in the pod for 2 times. While it dries, there is a slight tingle and even a little sting in some areas of the face. Not sure what causes this, but I will attribute it to being due to the fact that it is a 'purifying' mask. I used it last night and I did notice a difference in skin texture today, my skin is much softer to the touch. There was no redness, or any signs of irritation after using. I used a toner after washing it off. 

I give it an overall grade of 'B +'. Although my face was soft, I did not notice enough differences otherwise to warrant an 'A' or 'A+'


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 15, 2012)

> The Juicy La Fleur smells to me like a perfume from the early 90s.Â  I can't place whether it's Exclamation or Electric Youth, but it's definitely something in that realm.Â  Anyone else get that from it?


No, I am getting a migraine and an impending sneezing fit from it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 15, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsNicoBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My DDF sample is only 2 fl oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they are sending out different sized samples of the same products again...


My cleanser was also 2 fl oz. The only other things in my box were theBalm stainiac sample, the Juicy sample, 2 hand sanitizer wipes &amp; the razor. Maybe had the cleanser been 4.5 fl oz in my box I wouldn't have chalked it up to a complete loss



Although this is only my second month with a second account, I know now how I will be saving another $10 a month. I bad box would have been better than 2.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 3 BBs (Yes, excessive... especially in such a crappy month) and NONE have arrived yet. I saw tracking info 1.5 weeks ago and received the email at least 6 days ago (Im in Philly so right near NY.....)  Cant believe they arent here.... all 3! And the tracking says they are... Something has been really messed up this month in terms of shipping. and to have such .... disappointing boxes is also making the whole experience not so great.

Of my boxes, Ill be getting the Whish body cream and shaving cream.. 3 cleansers (should last a lifetime), jouer lip gloss... and 3 razors. Everything else is just going in the trash. I did get my moneys worth in product, but I feel like this month they didn't even try.

I understand BB is $10 / month and thats a LOW LOW price. Definitely not pricey and you get a great return on investment. My issue is that they have a TON of subscribers... they dont pay for these samples.. supposedly companies are knocking down their door trying to give them samples. These companies and birchbox get a LOT of marketing exposure just via our talk board or the people that sign up. I've convinced at least 5 people to sign up because I really think its a great idea. SO while I dont think I deserve much for $10, I think BB can do much more for its subscribers than they are in terms of samples because these companies really want to be featured and yet we get months like this were everything is foil samples and we could easily get them directly from the companies. 

**RANT OVER** BB is still better than the other boxes in the sense that they are consistent with their branding and they are great a their marketing/packaging. I love that I can buy the products from their site and I get a discount from points. That was a genius plan. Will be excited to see future boxes, but am definitely considering cutting down to just 2 as my frist two months were exciting but this month makes me very sad to have spent $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fault!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was!  I'm still peeved about the foundation card, which turns out to barely be enough to swatch.  I always thought using Yiddish phrases was normal until I moved to small town, Ohio.  Also, nowhere to get a knish when I'm depressed.
> 
> I am having the weirdest reaction to the Juicy La Fleur.  Does it smell like something else?  I've got it on my wrists right now and it smells like my best friend.  She has a ton of perfume (definitely not Viva la Juicy because she has contempt for all things Juicy Couture).  At any rate, it is too sweet on me (I turn perfume to sugar) but also it is creeping me out because I keep smelling her.  My mom was happy to take it from me.


 Yeah, I had to teach a bunch of my southern boyfriends what schlep and schmutz were. I just moved to NH and I want a good bagel SO bad. I'm going on a bagel hunt tomorrow.



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know some of the ladies on here email companies for samples I just emailed Shu uemura about samples...have any of ya ladies had any luck with samples from them?


 Facebook, I got one this morning!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
> 
> ...


I just placed an order for Steep Clean by Bliss. That's still my go to mask. I've tried a TON of others and none of them leave my face as clean and even as that one. Plus the WEI is SO expensive. I want to like it, but at the same time I don't... because I can't afford it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Of my boxes, Ill be getting the Whish body cream and shaving cream.. 3 cleansers (should last a lifetime), jouer lip gloss... and 3 razors. Everything else is just going in the trash. I did get my moneys worth in product, but I feel like this month they didn't even try.


 It makes me sad to see samples being thrown away.


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, can u help me for a second?
> 
> ...


when I sent my daughter a gift sub, she received the box and her page did not update for about a week. this was last month. give it a few days.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they have to use the quiz at least somewhat? For example, did they ever send the curly hair products to straight haired people, etc. ? sure hope not...


 My friend got curly meringue in her box and she has super straight stereo-typical asian hair.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> when I sent my daughter a gift sub, she received the box and her page did not update for about a week. this was last month. give it a few days.


 Thanks! She gave them a call and they ended up sending her a free box since they updated her dashboard and it showed diff products than what she got in her welcome box  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 3 BBs (Yes, excessive... especially in such a crappy month) and NONE have arrived yet. I saw tracking info 1.5 weeks ago and received the email at least 6 days ago (Im in Philly so right near NY.....)  Cant believe they arent here.... all 3! And the tracking says they are... Something has been really messed up this month in terms of shipping. and to have such .... disappointing boxes is also making the whole experience not so great.
> 
> ...


 I have had 3 since May, but decided to just do 2 this month (good thing I did!) but yea, I hear you. Bummer that you havent received any boxes, I would be upset too. And double bummer you didnt get anything exciting


----------



## Ineri218 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! She gave them a call and they ended up sending her a free box since they updated her dashboard and it showed diff products than what she got in her welcome box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ahhhhhhhh good for her. LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
> 
> ...


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! She gave them a call and they ended up sending her a free box since they updated her dashboard and it showed diff products than what she got in her welcome box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you know what your friend got in her welcome box?? I got one for my sister in law this month and I am super curious about what she is going to get!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you serious about that lash stuff? I have 700 points and 20% off code...... dying to splurge.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that response about the talika thingie was BS. i'm not gonna buy the talika thingie if i don't have the correct sample to make sure that it's something that i want to buy in their store smh. on the other hand my lashes do look amazing. borderline fake. i can't stop blinking in the mirror lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know what your friend got in her welcome box?? I got one for my sister in law this month and I am super curious about what she is going to get!


 She got a mini color club in blue ming, tili bag, jouer gloss, arquiste perfume, and 3 packets of some kind of fresh soy face cleanser. She was pretty happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Newbies LOL


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She got a mini color club in blue ming, tili bag, jouer gloss, arquiste perfume, and 3 packets of some kind of fresh soy face cleanser. She was pretty happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Newbies LOL


 Haha yep I'm thinking she would love that box


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of my boxes, Ill be getting the Whish body cream and shaving cream.. 3 cleansers (should last a lifetime), jouer lip gloss... and 3 razors. Everything else is just going in the trash. I did get my moneys worth in product, but I feel like this month they didn't even try.
> 
> makes me very sad to have spent $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fault!


 Hi Leslie,

Have you checked out the Birchbox Open Trade Thread?  I have made about a dozen trades, and they are as fun as receiving the regular beauty boxes.  All of the ladies I have swapped with here have been super nice.  And, it is a great way to receive a couple extra boxes each month containing items you really want, all just for the price of postage.


----------



## kisha90 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got my box today this is what I received




  

The Stila eye pencil is in a pretty sparkly brown


----------



## Apsara (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My cleanser was also 2 fl oz. The only other things in my box were theBalm stainiac sample, the Juicy sample, 2 hand sanitizer wipes &amp; the razor. Maybe had the cleanser been 4.5 fl oz in my box I wouldn't have chalked it up to a complete loss
> ...






At least theBalm Staniac is an amazing product imo! Honestly, I wasn't very happy about August's box once I found out the items in it, but the 4.5 fl. oz. did sway me a little bit.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsNicoBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My DDF sample is only 2 fl oz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they are sending out different sized samples of the same products again...


 Ughhh. I hate box 6 even more now. Got the 3 makeup remover Qtips when the other varieties were all full sized. My DDF is 2 oz as well. It's the only item in the box I actually like! So let's review the imbalance, 4 x single use foil packs, 3 x Qtips, 2 oz DDF,  perfume vial, &amp; the razor. The lifestyle extra is the most valuable of those. Normally I don't get hung up on the $$ but I usually actually like most of my samples. 

The response about the self tanners irritates me as well. You know what's great sun protection for fair skinned people? SPF and avoiding sunlight!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes me sad to see samples being thrown away.


 Yeah, same!! Swap them or donate them!!!!



> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious about that lash stuff? I have 700 points and 20% off code...... dying to splurge.


 Ahh, I want to know too!

Edited to add: found this review with before/after pictures (she only did one eye. brave girl!!) http://www.hellobeautyblog.com/2010/07/review-talika-lipocils-expert-longer-darker-curled-lashes-seriously/



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The response about the self tanners irritates me as well. You know what's great sun protection for fair skinned people? SPF and avoiding sunlight!


 Heh. Truth! Idk why they want everyone to be tan... different strokes for different folks bb!!! I gave those to my mom, who likes to use that stuff


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Call me impressed. I decided because it was my day off and I was curious, I'd attempt the Eye Rock liner. I put them on before heading to an amusement park and was not expecting them to last an hour. I was shocked when they survived several water rides, insane G force, and the hot summer heat. Would I buy them again? Knowing they can stand up to almost anything, I would definitely consider it. The experience was completely out of my comfort zone, but after all, that's what Birchbox is all about. Not my favorite product, but they lasted longer than a regular liquid liner would when subjected to all those elements.


Really good to know.  I'm getting them in my box and was definitely planning on giving them a fair chance, but I wasn't optimistic about the outcome.  Thanks for your mini review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 3 BBs (Yes, excessive... especially in such a crappy month) and NONE have arrived yet. I saw tracking info 1.5 weeks ago and received the email at least 6 days ago (Im in Philly so right near NY.....)  Cant believe they arent here.... all 3! And the tracking says they are... Something has been really messed up this month in terms of shipping. and to have such .... disappointing boxes is also making the whole experience not so great.
> 
> ...


I'm in Philly too.  Mail Innovations hates us Philly girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No box for me either and people who had theirs shipped around the same date got theirs half way across the country within days!  Although it looks like it's finally updating online and there's at least a chance I will get it today (hopefully) cause it's officially at the post office.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhh. I hate box 6 even more now. Got the 3 makeup remover Qtips when the other varieties were all full sized. My DDF is 2 oz as well. It's the only item in the box I actually like! So let's review the imbalance, 4 x single use foil packs, 3 x Qtips, 2 oz DDF,  perfume vial, &amp; the razor. The lifestyle extra is the most valuable of those. Normally I don't get hung up on the $$ but I usually actually like most of my samples.
> 
> The response about the self tanners irritates me as well. You know what's great sun protection for fair skinned people? SPF and avoiding sunlight!


 I totally agree! I imagined when I filled out the profile, sun protection meant moisturizers or foundations that had SPF, things like that. Maybe they should have an extra option for fair skinned peeps that asks whether or not we would be interested in sunless tanning products, because I know there are some people who are pale and want to be tan. I am definitely not one of them, and I hate that they assume that because I'm pale I want to be tan. I don't want to have to buy a darker shade of foundation for the 3 or 4 days I would be tan if I used those samples! And I look like a GOON when I'm tan. I wish there was an option on the profile to lists or choose products that you DO NOT want to receive. There would be so much less waste that way.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 16, 2012)

I think my box should arrive today. I'm kind of looking forward to my box this month - each and every product looks like something I will use. Has anyone else gotten box 7?


----------



## brandyboop (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my box should arrive today. I'm kind of looking forward to my box this month - each and every product looks like something I will use. Has anyone else gotten box 7?


 I'm supposed to get box 7, but I haven't seen anyone else post one.  My tracking hasn't updated, so I don't know when I will get it.  Please post some pics if you get yours today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem! I emailed them, and I even specifically asked why, if my profile says I have sensitive skin, would they send me the brightening DDF cleanser and not the one for sensitive skin? I mean, it makes no freaking sense! I was also peeved about the tanning stuff, because I'm super pale and freckly and I look ridiculous tan, but I also was afraid that if I used it the color wouldn't be even since the face product is a gradual tanner. Here's what their response was:
> 
> ...


 Isn't it disappointing when companies dont put priorities first?  I think having sensitive skin trumps all other skin issues when selecting a product.


----------



## vickyolaa (Aug 16, 2012)

I've had BB for 4 months now and I absolutely love it! This month, though, I'm slightly underwhelmed.  My box contained 3 Beauty Fixation makeup remover sticks, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, the Pixi Shadow stick and a razor.  

I was really excited about the eyeshadow stick but when I tried to apply it I had to basically drag it multiple times against my eyelid to get any sort of color.  The color goes on waxy and it's hard to blend.

The razor I'm just underwhelmed with.  I mainly use Gillette products so this is just "meh" for me. But I guess I'll  pack it for my vacation in 2 weeks.

I'm having mixed feelings on the curl cream but I like it.  I have very thick, wavy hair so I felt that this would work for me.  I'm not a fan of the smell but I like that it made my hair smooth and frizz free.  For me, a little goes a long way because it tends to make hair greasy. It's a really good size, too. 

I haven't used the makeup remover sticks yet but will be packing them for my trip as well.

Fingers crossed for a great September, especially since it's my birth month!


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 16, 2012)

The only thing I loved this month was the 



 *Copper 5  *



. I was so excited to get that but the rest.. I could really care less. I felt the rest of my samples were not "deluxe samples" especially one-time use shampoo and one time use conditioner. How is that deluxe? Also, a perfume vial is not really deluxe, you can get those at any perfume counter. Deluxe to me is the 4.5 ml Jimmy Choo sample I got from Sephora, or the 5 ml sample of Versace Bright Crystal I got from Ulta. Those are more than triple the size of the little vials and are deluxe.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 16, 2012)

For all the ladies whose boxes had not updated and were still showing the dreaded "Edgewood NY" take heart as my box finally made it to the west coast!  Yay! Checked today and it is up the road a few hours.  I think I will have it by Saturday!

Hope everyone else's updated as well!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 16, 2012)

I know it's frustrating to receive products you can't use in your box, but I really do think they try to follow the profiles as best they can. If you think about it this way, the profiles have like 15 questions on them, and for most of the questions you can pick multiple answers. This means that there are THOUSANDS of combinations of profiles possible, and they have to accomodate that in 30 boxes or so. So they might be able to give you something for your curly hair, but not also something for your dry skin and a splurge item all in the same box. Sometimes you might not agree with what they say matches your profile (for example those dreaded tanning wipes for pale skinned people), but in their opinion they do match because tan people don't really need them as much as pale people. I am a proud pale-skinned tattooed person, so I understand the frustration(!), but at least that is evidence of them taking into consideration a part of your profile.

Some companies (such as MyGlam) give basically the same thing to everyone each month (with variation in color) and most people seem happy with that. I think that because Birchbox does so many different boxes, they set themselves up for people to get annoyed when they see other boxes that they like better, and it allows for people to see a difference between the amount, size, and value of the products in their box. However, I have kept track of the three boxes I have received so far, and calculated their values to be: $22.39, $33.10, and $26.18 respectively. This is over twice as much as the subscription even costs me, so I think there's value there even if I did receive a glorified ziplock bag in one month's box and a friggen granola bar in another.

As far as receiving samples that you can get a department stores for free, I, for one, don't really have time to do that because I work a lot, and this service delivers them right to my door. I also live in New Hampshire, so there aren't many fancy department stores in my mall. Plus, Birchbox can't really control the size of samples that the companies are willing to produce, but keep in mind these products (for the most part) are high-end cosmetics, so a smaller foil packet has more value than an equal sized foil packet of Garnier Fructis.

Honestly, it would cost you a hell of a lot more than $10 to get a box of huge beauty samples perfectly tailored to match your exact profile. You get what you pay for, and for $10 I could buy a couple cheap makeup items or a face wash that I end up hating and not using. I see that as a much bigger waste than getting a few items I don't like in my box. I'm not trying to discount anyone's frustration, just trying to give a positive perspective on what this whole service really is. Plus, their rewards system is the best I've seen. I've gotten so many awesome deals using my points.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I loved this month was the
> 
> ...


  Yeah, welcome to Birchbox.  Single-use samples might be my biggest pet peeve with them--there just isn't enough stuff in them to truly sample the product. I've been a member almost 2 years, and I remember when I initially set up my account there was a question asking if it was OK to sent foil packets if larger sizes were not available. I am of the opinion that if they're going to send packets, they ought to send at least 3 of each so we can have a real opportunity to try it and form an opinion.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am mostly keeping BB for the rewards system. There are a lot of things on the site that I want to buy, and the points really do add up fast.  I'm super disappointed in my box this month

stila "kit", razor, shave cream, skin cream, perfume sample
, and honestly haven't had a box yet that I have loved.  I paid for a year in January, but likely will not end up renewing.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been answered but I still have 30 pages to read in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the mint one, the blog review will be up soon.



> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone actually got the mint lip cream? So far I feel like everyone who's posted got the lemon, myself included.
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I loved this month was the
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've gotten better samples lately from Sephora and contacting companies than I have from bb. Plus, none of my samples are makeup.. with the exception of the teeeeny tiny Stila card..

I bought this because I wanted to try deluxe samples of BEAUTY products. Not soap and tiny perfume vials.

I'm giving it 1 more month and then canceling.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

What do you know, they shipped my box YESTERDAY. Never mind the fact I got the automated

shipping announcement days ago...Still no reply to my email. Yea, it is only $10, but I'm still

getting pissed.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've gotten better samples lately from Sephora and contacting companies than I have from bb. Plus, none of my samples are makeup.. with the exception of the teeeeny tiny Stila card..
> ...


 What do you say when contacting companies for samples?


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you say when contacting companies for samples?


 There's a thread about this





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from/60#post_1921910


----------



## k3llycakes (Aug 16, 2012)

long time lurker, finally signed up today! my box says i'm receiving box #21 (it just updated this morning finally) and i'm just curious if anyone has gotten that box and maybe they could post a couple pictures or reviews? 

is the beauty fixation a full-size?


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you know, they shipped my box YESTERDAY. Never mind the fact I got the automated
> 
> shipping announcement days ago.


 "Days ago" was last Friday, I just checked the email announcement.


----------



## BarbieZ (Aug 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested in any of the PIXI stuff and thinking about getting a full-size, check out HauteLook today.  For example, they have the 2 blushes that Birchbox is offering for $16 each (one of which I got in my box) for $9.50 for BOTH colors.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you say when contacting companies for samples?


Well, I'm looking for a new cleanser right now (I wanted to try the ones they sent out this month, but I got other weird stuff instead), so I basically just said I'd heard of X product and wanted to know if it was possible to sample it. I always offer to pay, but most places that have samples will send them for free if you pay S&amp;H. I have the One Love Organic sample pack coming (which costs $ but is like $6 for five substantial samples) and a free sample of Shea Terra soap coming too.

I need samples to be big enough that I can try them more than once and lately BB has been failing at that. Only the hand soap and the WEI beads were big enough to try more than once, and I'm not going to buy $10 hand soap, or buffing beads that I need to add to an already existing cleanser... Companies WANT us to buy their products, and are usually nice enough to realize that you need to try something more than once before you buy it!


----------



## k3llycakes (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Days ago" was last Friday, I just checked the email announcement.


 they do the same thing to me! they send me the email that my box has shipped so i start to calculate a delivery date, but it's NEVER actually sent until 3 or 4 business days after they alert me. GRRR


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *k3llycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they do the same thing to me! they send me the email that my box has shipped so i start to calculate a delivery date, but it's NEVER actually sent until 3 or 4 business days after they alert me. GRRR


Same here! I got my shipping notice on Friday August 10th. When the tracking link finally updated, it said that I was supposed to receive it on August 16, but checking right now, the current anticipated delivery date is August 17.  It appears to have hung out in Edgewood, NY through August 14.  That being said, the tracking system is ridiculous.  I might receive it today, and might not receive it until Saturday or Monday.  You never can tell.  :/


----------



## diana16 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know people say we have to be patient just cause shipping is free, but myglam is free too and my bag came days before bb . Im hoping i get my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Aug 16, 2012)

So my second box finally updated with the shipping and if all goes well it should be here today!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

Ahhh, finally a reply about switching the box they were sending--the reply was, basically, tough luck.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 16, 2012)

My second box is officially lost. They said they are waiting on replacement boxes and that I am on the list. So I hope I actually get it. This is the first time I've had a major shipping issue in the entire time I've been with BB!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know people say we have to be patient just cause shipping is free, but myglam is free too and my bag came days before bb . Im hoping i get my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yea my glam bag came yesterday and shipped after BB...still no BB


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's frustrating to receive products you can't use in your box, but I really do think they try to follow the profiles as best they can. If you think about it this way, the profiles have like 15 questions on them, and for most of the questions you can pick multiple answers. This means that there are THOUSANDS of combinations of profiles possible, and they have to accomodate that in 30 boxes or so. So they might be able to give you something for your curly hair, but not also something for your dry skin and a splurge item all in the same box. Sometimes you might not agree with what they say matches your profile (for example those dreaded tanning wipes for pale skinned people), but in their opinion they do match because tan people don't really need them as much as pale people. I am a proud pale-skinned tattooed person, so I understand the frustration(!), but at least that is evidence of them taking into consideration a part of your profile.
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately, the dollar value of the boxes doesn't matter when I do receive products that are of no value to me. I have gotten curly hair products for my straight hair, blemish serum for my dry skin, and neon polish despite my preference of natural. 

I'm sticking around mainly because every so often I do get a sample of a product I've never even heard of, and end up loving, such as the One Love Organics Skin Savior or the Orofluido. I like being introduced to new things, especially of the higher-end variety. I'm less than thrilled getting  items I see in the drugstore or at Target, but for $10 what can I say? Actually, it's about $5 per month when you figure in the points.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it disappointing when companies dont put priorities first?  I think having sensitive skin trumps all other skin issues when selecting a product.


 You would think, right? I even specifically asked why they didn't send me the sensitive skin cleanser as opposed to the brightening, and you notice there was no real answer for that. I don't really know what's going on with them. They seem to be having all kinds of ridiculous issues. I think that maybe a lot of it has to do with the fact that they are a relatively small company that has blown up really fast, and they're having trouble keeping up. I don't want to give up on them yet, but they need to figure out their issues and fix the problems. When they promise samples that are tailored to each specific subscriber, they need to follow through. It is ridiculous for people to get things that they simply can't use, foundations in way wrong colors, curly products for straight haired girls, tanning products for pale people, products that can irritate sensitive skin for people with sensitive skin, etc.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yayyyy it showed up finally!!!  I got it today (though I'm not home yet so I haven't opened it) on the day it was expected! 

My peeve (with the tracking system) was that it wasn't updating from the time it was in MI warehouse til last night when it said it was at post office.  Just about 10 mins ago I checked and it said it was delivered and I called home to see if it was there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's about time cause I'm supposed to get the pre-tweeze/wax qtip things and I have been waiting to do my brows til I got them.  Needless to say, my brows are overdue.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yay box came in!!!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I think there's value there even if I did receive a glorified ziplock bag in one month's box


 There is no value in that ziploc bag. I got one &amp; I had it packed with the stuff I'm taking 

on vacation, and the zipper pull fell off. It didn't make it out of the house!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you know, they shipped my box YESTERDAY. Never mind the fact I got the automated
> 
> ...


 I see so many people that say that $10 is nothing, and it really is a fair price IF you are getting something you are happy with. I don't know what everyone's money situation is, and to be fair it's none of my business. If you have that kind of disposable income that you don't care if your $10 a month was wasted because it's only ten bucks, that's great! But for me, I don't have $10 a month to "waste" on something I'm not happy with. I completely understand being pissed when you're spending $10 that you worked to get, and you aren't getting what you paid for!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's what BB has to say about the profile. Note the use of words like "more likely", etc. I think there are a lot more expectations with what the profile does than Birchbox intends. I wish they'd clarify a little more. I mean, look at the line on "tone specific" products! I think it's more rare to get a match than have them get it right!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/16172972886/beauty-profile-key-to-finding-your-sample-match

Here at Birchbox Headquarters, our goal is to help you discover your product soulmate(s). As with any quest, your sampling journey will be filled with plenty of surprises and delights, as well as some lessons learned through trial and error. As matchmakers we know not every woman is looking for the same thing. That is where your Beauty Profile steps in. It helps us pick out the products that will best fit your skin tone, hair type, and more.

While every month we have a theme for the boxes and products, there are typically over a dozen different variations of the monthly Birchbox. By filling out your Beauty Profile weâ€™re able to send you the box with the samples that best match your unique beauty personality. For example, in the January 2012 Birchbox we sent Algenistâ€™s high-tech skin cream to subscribers who listed â€œagingâ€ as their top skincare concern. Conversely, your profile also helps us avoid mismatches when we sample skin tone specific products like this monthâ€™s Miracle Skin Transformer! (Hint: some great face makeup products coming your way in February!)

The Beauty Profile also takes other aspects of your lifestyle into accountâ€”for example, members who indicated that they are interested in natural and organic product were more likely to get samples from Tay, the chic eco-brand. Some questions help us gauge where your beauty routine is on the spectrum from adventurous to low key. For example, if you respond, â€˜Iâ€™m looking to experiment and change my beauty routineâ€™ and have an â€˜Adventurousâ€™ beauty style, that tells us that you might be open to trying products beyond your beauty comfort zone. That said, we try not to pigeonhole our customers. Birchbox is an innovative way to approach beauty, so we know all our subscribers are excited to try new thingsâ€”despite age or geographic location! Sampling through Birchbox is a great way to test items outside your usual comfort zone, instead of the same old standbys.

One last note: When weâ€™re choosing what samples to send out each month, we draw from our history of past successes. We have long-term relationships with our brand partners and work with them to introduce their best products to customers throughout the year. So if youâ€™re a new subscriber, we may send you one of our bestselling products that was first sampled months ago. After all, we wouldnâ€™t want you to miss trying a star product like the bestselling Shu Uemura Essence Absolue or Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss.

And as always, we are eager to hear your feedback! If you feel a sample was sent without your Beauty Profile in mind, please be in touch! Weâ€™re happy to hear your feedback and explain why you should give this sample a shot at your love!

â€”Ally


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested in any of the PIXI stuff and thinking about getting a full-size, check out HauteLook today.  For example, they have the 2 blushes that Birchbox is offering for $16 each (one of which I got in my box) for $9.50 for BOTH colors.


 OMG thank you for this, I didnt know Haute Look is owned by Nordstrom!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My second box is officially lost. They said they are waiting on replacement boxes and that I am on the list. So I hope I actually get it. This is the first time I've had a major shipping issue in the entire time I've been with BB!


 I had that issue last month. Tracking said it was at my post office, so I contacted them and of course they didn't have it and were no help. I will say that BB was very helpful, although I did have to call and leave a voicemail after I sent an email and didn't hear anything after 5 days, but the day I called I got an email back, and they were sending me a new box. I got the box fairly quickly, and then at almost the end of the month, I got another box (I assume the one I was originally supposed to get. That boxes were exactly the same, and I liked what was in them, so that was a plus (I got 2 blinc mascaras!). Maybe that's why my box was total crap this month....hmmmm.....


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 16, 2012)

So after posting earlier about not knowing when my box was coming, it came today!  Which was great, although I am so, so disappointed in it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juice la Fleur - it's a good sized sample, and something I can keep in my purse if I ever have a fragrance emergency.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sila - stay all day 10-in-1 HD beauty balm, foundation, &amp; concealer - It's like a packet you might find in a magazine.  Not even enough to get a good swatch.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Seriously bummer. I do feel like this was misrepresented.  On the site it claims to be a foundation, concealer, and brush kit.  Definitely no kit.  Not even a sample.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

whish - Shave Crave - it smells amazing, but it's so small that I will probably only get one use out of it.  :/

Yu-Be - Moisturizing Skin Cream - It's so tiny! Smaller than my pinky finger, and I have tiny kid hands.  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Razor - Didn't need one, but I will put it in my travel case.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Meh.  Trying to be positive, but . . . grr.  Definitely not loving this month!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is no value in that ziploc bag. I got one &amp; I had it packed with the stuff I'm taking
> ...


 I absolutely agree, I hated that bag so much! But, in that same box I got the Balm Staniac, Georgie Beauty Winks false eyelashes, L.A. facial cleansing pads, and Hair Rules volumizing shampoo, and I loved all of those things. And considering the single Tili bag was worth about $0.70, the box still totaled over $20 in value.



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see so many people that say that $10 is nothing, and it really is a fair price IF you are getting something you are happy with. I don't know what everyone's money situation is, and to be fair it's none of my business. If you have that kind of disposable income that you don't care if your $10 a month was wasted because it's only ten bucks, that's great! But for me, I don't have $10 a month to "waste" on something I'm not happy with. I completely understand being pissed when you're spending $10 that you worked to get, and you aren't getting what you paid for!


 I certainly am not one to throw my money around without caring, whether it's $10 or $1,000. My point is that with these subscription services you actually do get what you pay for. For $10 flat, expectations can't be so high that you demand an exact match to your profile. They clearly can't accomodate that with the variety of profiles possible. And determining the value of a product is completely subjective, I could absolutely love a lifestyle extra that another person hates. Also, I love the perfume samples though most people do not. Fortunately, if you're not happy with the company, and they keep letting you down, you can choose to cancel and give another company your money instead. It's kind of like a lottery - you win some and you lose some. If you don't want to take the risk of getting things you don't like, then subscription services probably aren't the best use of your hard-earned cash. Instead, use your money to go buy exactly what you want in a store. The point of these services is to provide an opportunity to try a bunch of different products you've never heard of before considering the purchase of a full-size product - and you either like the samples or you don't. Most of the time people find at least one item that they love.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 16, 2012)

My birchboxes have finally shipped, I'm getting box 8.....on both accounts. probably my worst fear. packets, a lip gloss I'm sure I already have (got a bunch of samples from Jouer) and hmmm, have I mentioned packets?  The only thing I'm looking forward to is the razor, cuz I need a new one. At least myglam made me happy for my first month back. 

My bb subscriptions lapsed for one month because I was laid off and couldn't pay them, so I got them both back last month and for 2 months in a row now they're the exact same box. Before the lapse I never had a duplicate. Haven't changed my profile because it was still up when I got my subs back. I might have to change one. I don't like this double box thing, especially when both are filled with crap.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see so many people that say that $10 is nothing, and it really is a fair price IF you are getting something you are happy with. I don't know what everyone's money situation is, and to be fair it's none of my business. If you have that kind of disposable income that you don't care if your $10 a month was wasted because it's only ten bucks, that's great! But for me, I don't have $10 a month to "waste" on something I'm not happy with. I completely understand being pissed when you're spending $10 that you worked to get, and you aren't getting what you paid for!


 I wasn't being smug. I know that $10 is a lot to some and nothing to others. I subscribe to BB because it

isn't a $15 sub, or a $20 sub. $10, including shipping, is a good price, a low price, imo. I recently subscribed

to Myglam, and that is $10, and I think it is a better value. I don't need 2 $10 subs, so I'll cancel one,

that one will be BB, even though they have sent expensive full-size products before, but even the 

full-sizes were nothing that I especially liked.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely agree, I hated that bag so much! But, in that same box I got the Balm Staniac, Georgie Beauty Winks false eyelashes, L.A. facial cleansing pads, and Hair Rules volumizing shampoo, and I loved all of those things. And considering the single Tili bag was worth about $0.70, the box still totaled over $20 in value.


 I got that exact box! I am indifferent to it all. There was nothing in that

box that I'd want the full-size version. I liked the bag, it held everything 

I am carrying, but I'm glad it went kaput at home and not in my suitcase.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

My boxes finally made it...should be here within the hour. Whew!


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's frustrating to receive products you can't use in your box, but I really do think they try to follow the profiles as best they can. If you think about it this way, the profiles have like 15 questions on them, and for most of the questions you can pick multiple answers. This means that there are THOUSANDS of combinations of profiles possible, and they have to accomodate that in 30 boxes or so. So they might be able to give you something for your curly hair, but not also something for your dry skin and a splurge item all in the same box. Sometimes you might not agree with what they say matches your profile (for example those dreaded tanning wipes for pale skinned people), but in their opinion they do match because tan people don't really need them as much as pale people. I am a proud pale-skinned tattooed person, so I understand the frustration(!), but at least that is evidence of them taking into consideration a part of your profile.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. Though it would be amazing if Birchbox was more tailored and all of the samples were more deluxe in size, but there are somethings outside of Birchbox's control (samples the companies provide) or near impossible to accomplish (accurately matching profiles). It would be challenging to match all items of the questionnaire.  Especially with how many subscribers that now belong to Birchbox. Birchbox probably needs to set expectations with the vendors on what is an appropriate deluxe or generously sized sample.

I still get frustrated, but realize that I have a choice in whether I continue with receiving Birchboxes.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see so many people that say that $10 is nothing, and it really is a fair price IF you are getting something you are happy with. I don't know what everyone's money situation is, and to be fair it's none of my business. If you have that kind of disposable income that you don't care if your $10 a month was wasted because it's only ten bucks, that's great! But for me, I don't have $10 a month to "waste" on something I'm not happy with. I completely understand being pissed when you're spending $10 that you worked to get, and you aren't getting what you paid for!


 I really was not at all trying to be rude to anyone when I made this comment, I only meant that I can sympathize with people who are paying for something that they are not happy with, because to me, $10 is a lot. And this is the ONLY box of the 5 I have gotten so far that I have not been absolutely thrilled with! I really love the service, and I intend to hold out because I am sure that I will love my future boxes.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the posters about to cancel because of slow shipping: note that we are getting the shipping we are paying for- FREE. If BB charged more or added a $5 shipping charge on top of the $10 flat fee, that 5 or 6 day window wouldn't seem so bad, now would it?  I know it can be frustrating, but the shipping isn't really a reason to cancel.  And someone mentioned a few thousand posts back that she bet that BB printed all labels at once so it looks like your box probably shipped early than it actually did. We know for a fact they go out in waves. So relax. A few days really isn't a big deal.


 You know what? You're right! I think for me, I just had a bad taste in my mouth from last month's mailing foul-up, which was my first box ie. first impression. My box did show up today and the slowness factor is definitely at the fault of the ups-mi. I can't say I'll be more relaxed waiting for next months box but at least I'll know who to be annoyed with while anxiously checking my mailbox everyday lol


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> because to me, $10 is a lot.


 It is to me also. Which is why I get a little peeved when they send me junk. 

Like freakin' pre-moistened q-tips and Juicy Couture perfume vials.

BTW: I just cancelled my BB, buy I'm keeping MyGlam.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

My box finally shipped...and it did confirm for me that I will be canceling Birchbox for a while. I just have seen better offerings (for me) lately from Sample Society, myGlam (never would have imagined, but it''s true...) It's sad because I think BB is the most fun, with their shop, and the points, and the general community on here, but when the last few months I've not been excited about anything I've gotten, I think it's time for a break. Maybe after a few months away, BB will make me happy again, lol.

I'm getting:

Dr Jart Waterfuse BB cream - I already know I like this, I just hope it's not the nearly empty sample they sent out last time.

Viva La Juicy La Fleur - I like perfume samples, so I'm okay with this, though I generally dislike florals, and I don't like Juicy much...but I'll try it.

DDF brightening cleanser - meh. I like cleansers alright...I'm glad the sample size is good, hope my skin likes it.

Liqwd Professional Volumizing Catalyst - another meh. I don't heat style my hair, but I get products like this every other month. My hair really doesn't need more volume, but I'll try it out and see what it does for me.

Larabar - Gross.

So, nothing terrible except the Larabar, and I will be trying everything, but nothing that gives me the thrill I usually get from my subs. Sad I'm not getting the razor, too...I'm sick of getting gross bars! You want to send me a bar, BB, please make it a freakin' Milky Way!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What Zadi Has is exactly what I've had since Saturday...sigh


 and me as well! 

I'm kind of over this whole thing.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 16, 2012)

If myglam would have a rewards system like bb i would drop every subscription. Maybe bb will get better cause myglam had a few dull months, i havent been with bb for a long time but im hoping i made a good decision in subbing to them


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep! I just resubbed to myGlam and canceled BB. I swore that would never happen...but yeah, When it comes down to it, the money I spend on these subs is my only budget spent on fun or things for ME, so I should get the most happiness out of it possible, you know?


 Looking at the past Glam Bags, I wouldn't have objected to any of them. So

many of the BB combos fill me with dread.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's frustrating to receive products you can't use in your box, but I really do think they try to follow the profiles as best they can. If you think about it this way, the profiles have like 15 questions on them, and for most of the questions you can pick multiple answers. This means that there are THOUSANDS of combinations of profiles possible, and they have to accomodate that in 30 boxes or so. So they might be able to give you something for your curly hair, but not also something for your dry skin and a splurge item all in the same box. Sometimes you might not agree with what they say matches your profile (for example those dreaded tanning wipes for pale skinned people), but in their opinion they do match because tan people don't really need them as much as pale people. I am a proud pale-skinned tattooed person, so I understand the frustration(!), but at least that is evidence of them taking into consideration a part of your profile.
> 
> ...


 I absolutely agree with this.  And I look at it as no other company has the point program that BB has.  My first month with them was April, since then I've placed 3 orders when I got my anniversary 20% off codes, bought 2 gift subs, and had a bunch of referrals.  I'm currently at 1,016 points.  Considering for my boxes I've spent $60, I'm ahead by $40 right now.  No other sub is going to give me a return on my investment.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 16, 2012)

I get that Birchbox can't control what companies are willing to give them, however they do have a choice what to accept.  Just a guess, but I think because they have grown so big, certain quality control things have gone to the wayside.  Sample size, box packing problems, wrong/missing items, items not being shipped when the shipping notice is given, etc.  They probably lower their standards on what they use, because more subscribers = more money.  

I'm trying to think of an example that isn't region specific, but my mind keeps going back to Phillips Restaurant in Baltimore.  Back in the day, it was the standard go-to for Maryland seafood.  Now they they have several restaurants, ship frozen meals worldwide, have seafood processing plants in Thailand.  Their food is overpriced and low-quality, and uses it's once stellar reputation to maintain its business as a tourist trap in the Inner Harbor (which is a damn shame because it really doesn't do the regional cuisine justice).  I'm sure they don't care what the old-timers and locals think, because they are making money.

(I should point out that I'm still satisfied, at least overall, and with their points still consider it a value.  Just an observation.)


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Meggpi.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

Definitely agree.

Customer service used to be the biggest selling point of BB, and I feel that that has majorly dropped, too. 

The thing is, as we all know, these sub boxes tend to be an addiction, and your first one is a gateway drug. These new subscribers might not know how much things have gone downhill in the last months, but if they, like many of us, branch out and try some of the other subs that are starting to step it up, they might take their money elsewhere, as well.

Growth is great, but only if you can handle it.

I have loved the BB points system, but that only buys them so much wiggle room with me.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that Birchbox can't control what companies are willing to give them, however they do have a choice what to accept.  Just a guess, but I think because they have grown so big, certain quality control things have gone to the wayside.  Sample size, box packing problems, wrong/missing items, items not being shipped when the shipping notice is given, etc.  They probably lower their standards on what they use, because more subscribers = more money.


 But look at the past Glam Bags, they've been sending good sized stuff. I've googled 

the past bags and they haven't been sending foil packs and this month included 3

full size products (the perfume, the gloss, and the nail polish). I would have paid $10

knowing what was in the bag--you know, I would have bought it outright. But BB? No,

I wouldn't have bought any of the boxes I've received.

ETA: I have yet to find decent enough samples on Beauty Army to even bother

with them. 

BTW: I tried Go Go Girlfriend last year, had a miserable time trying to

get my box or a refund. I notice they are out of business.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, I just stared subscribing, and my box is the mail.  I got an email allowing me to "view my box", and I was wondering if that's an accurate depiction of what I'll be getting?

I've read around a lot, but I can't tell for sure.  It seems like it, though.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2012)

Normally it is but this month... no.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, then I'll worry less about the fact that I think it's lost in the mail.

Thanks!


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 16, 2012)

Birchbox just has too many subscribers. That's why the good samples are spread thin. Foil shampoo, foil conditioner packets, .07 oz foundation samples, and perfume vials just are not deluxe. 

I think they try to take on as many subscribers as possible for more $$ and in the end rather than including these non-deluxe samples as bonus items they are counted as deluxe so they can put together as many boxes as possible. I think they take whatever samples they can get and spread them out to suit their business model rather than the needs of their clients. I agree with previous posters, I would not have paid $10 for any of the Birchboxes I got if I knew what was in them, but I would have paid for Sample Society and GlamBag. 

I have received one decent thing per box that has kept me as a subscriber though-- Stainiac, eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner, and Blue Copper 5. I just wish there was more than one thing per box to get excited about.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there a list/way to find out what's in the welcome boxes? I just got my mom a gift subscription and it says she's getting welcome box 20?


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that Birchbox can't control what companies are willing to give them, however they do have a choice what to accept.  Just a guess, but I think because they have grown so big, certain quality control things have gone to the wayside.  Sample size, box packing problems, wrong/missing items, items not being shipped when the shipping notice is given, etc.  They probably lower their standards on what they use, because more subscribers = more money.


 It's true, Birchbox has a choice as to what to accept - but what samples they're offered may come with strings attached, like only offering certain items to subscribers with X income. Or only to people who have "trendy" as their style or whatever. Companies are providing these samples (for free or low-cost, I don't know) and they *most certainly have a target audience.* The higher-end the items are, the more they're going to want them to go to people who have the disposable income to buy them, because that's what makes sense on a big scale - even if people with lower income, upon discovering they love said product - are willing to splurge. The return just isn't as likely, so it's probably not worth it.

When you build your profile, it puts you into certain categories - I think the algorithms they use to match products to people have already been discussed here. BB has obviously decided to reward people with fair skin with tanning wipes (I guess their position is "everyone wants to be tan in the summer"), based on the comments here. You may disagree with that position, but if that is something you'd also like to avoid, consider changing your profile with BB's point of view in mind - I am quite 'tan' naturally, and never get the tanning wipes, because yeah - they'd be useless to me. Admittedly, this will take some guesswork and trial and error, but this board is FULL of information about past products BB has and the kind of profiles that resulted in them.

PS - if you have LARABARs you're not going to eat, send them my way. I was skeptical at first, and now I'd eat them all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThe higher-end the items are, the more they're going to want them to go to people who have the disposable income to buy them, because that's what makes sense on a big scale - even if people with lower income, upon discovering they love said product - are willing to splurge. The return just isn't as likely, so it's probably not worth it.


 I'm not higher income, I'm not the 1%, hell, I'm not even middle class, I'm working class/blue collar,

but I splurge on myself every chance I get. I hate most drugstore skincare &amp; cosmetics. How is my

$20 for a cleanser any different than a rich person's $20 for a cleanser?


----------



## tevans (Aug 16, 2012)

> I'm not higher income, I'm not the 1%, hell, I'm not even middle class, I'm working class/blue collar, but I splurge on myself every chance I get. I hate most drugstore skincare &amp; cosmetics. How is my $20 for a cleanser any different than a rich person's $20 for a cleanser?


 I think the " rich " person's cleanser is more than $20.00. My facial cleanser is am Ivory bar of soap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2012)

My facial cleanser is what ever I get in my beauty boxes. LOL


----------



## drk51284 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not higher income, I'm not the 1%, hell, I'm not even middle class, I'm working class/blue collar,
> 
> ...


 It's not.

It's not any different, and I truly believe that - which is why I think income tax is better than a high sales tax (e.g.: a $100 pair of jeans is a higher percentage of my income vs. someone who makes twice as much as me). But if I am running a company, and about to give away 30,000 samples of an expensive product, and I know from past experience that the general demographic of people who purchase my expensive product make between $75,000 and $100,000 a year - that's where I'm going to send my samples first.

I'm not saying it's equitable, I'm saying these companies are looking for customers, and the information we provide in our profiles is a two-way street. Theoretically, samples are tailored to us - but the information we provide is also profitable to them.

Edited to Add: I guess the $20 you spend on cleanser IS different. It's a higher percentage of your income than it is for a rich person.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's frustrating to receive products you can't use in your box, but I really do think they try to follow the profiles as best they can. If you think about it this way, the profiles have like 15 questions on them, and for most of the questions you can pick multiple answers. This means that there are THOUSANDS of combinations of profiles possible, and they have to accomodate that in 30 boxes or so. So they might be able to give you something for your curly hair, but not also something for your dry skin and a splurge item all in the same box. Sometimes you might not agree with what they say matches your profile (for example those dreaded tanning wipes for pale skinned people), but in their opinion they do match because tan people don't really need them as much as pale people. I am a proud pale-skinned tattooed person, so I understand the frustration(!), but at least that is evidence of them taking into consideration a part of your profile.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for the most part.  I looked at all of the services available before signing up for Birchbox and I've been pretty happy with it.  I'm definitely getting my $10 worth and understand that buying into these types of subscriptions is just like playing the lotto except you get a bigger return on your money.    And I know that a lot of people want the big ticket items but considering that they probably have around 100k customers I highly doubt they'll be able to obtain a big ticket item for every box.  I did a quick review of my boxes and my mom's and so far on average I think we're both happy.

*Box #1*

March - meh - $23.68

April - Happy - $27.54

May - happy - $30.58

June - happy - $43.87

July - happy - $28.34

August - happy - $54.78

*Box #2 (was sister's but she opted out and I kept her sub but I'll probably be cancelling it)*

April - very peeved, horrible box (which is why she opted out) - $16.43

May - happy - $33.87

June - happy - $43.87

July - meh... - $24.69 -

August - meh again... - $19.87

*Mom's box*

May - kinda ok - $33.87

June - happy - $41.02

July - happy - $28.34

August - ok (not happy but not upset) - $38.90


----------



## Steffi (Aug 16, 2012)

I just got my keychain in the mail for being subscribed with them for so long (13 months). Whee.  It's not a bad keychain, wish the "leather" was slightly sturdier.  It feels like it'll tear easily.


----------



## Steffi (Aug 16, 2012)

That being said, it's not bad.  Definitely better than if they would have sent paper coasters out.LOL.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Edited to Add: I guess the $20 you spend on cleanser IS different. It's a higher percentage of your income than it is for a rich person.


 It began as a deluxe sample from Sephora, then became a habit. An expensive habit, because I've

bought other products from the company (Clarins) but I don't smoke or buy Starbucks or anything like that.

I tried switching it out for L'Oreal, and my skin reacted badly.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That being said, it's not bad.  Definitely better than if they would have sent paper coasters out.LOL.


 But it would have been Rich People Coasters!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

My BB history:





It hasn't been that bad, I have used some of the stuff up, but some I gave

away. The only thing I'd consider buying the full-size of is the Hello perfume,

which I really liked.

ETA: I would have kept my sub if they hadn't switched boxes on me. I still

wouldn't have liked the Razor, the Juicy, and probably the eyeliner tapes, 

but I was getting giddy over the Pixi Lip Blush and the travel nail polish 

remover.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Birchbox just has too many subscribers. That's why the good samples are spread thin. Foil shampoo, foil conditioner packets, .07 oz foundation samples, and perfume vials just are not deluxe. *
> 
> ...


 BINGO. You are a smart lady Krista! And yeah, I have found products I like because of BB, so that does help them, but I'm losing patience. They're growing too fast.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

I got box 4 which was okay, not great by any means.... BUT for those with curly hair the Miss Jessie's Pillow Curls are AMAZING!!!!!!!! My curls are perfectly defined and very bouncy and soft. I think I found a winner!!!!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree with the comments on the customer service no longer being a selling point for this subscription. And I would probably not have 2 accounts if they didnt have such a generous point system. My boxes have all been pretty great though (imo), so I cant complain about that. This is still my favorite sub, but they should focus on keeping existing customers happy, instead of growing their customer base like they have been doing the past 6 months (since March, with the TV box).

*Do you hear this BB?? *Time to take these concerns into account, ok??


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 16, 2012)

Just in case anyones interested, Haute Look has Pixi products for super cheap currently. I got the shadow in my box this month and I am kind of interested to try some other stuff by them so I might be taking advantage of that. Figured I'd pass on the knowledge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my 2 boxes...

1) razor, juicy la fleur, jouer lip gloss BB pink, shu uemura packets of full shimmer illuminating shampoo and illuminating hair treatment (packets are quite large at 0.5oz each, I could probably get 3 uses out of each one), apothederm stretch mark cream

2) razor, juicy la fleur, eye rock, 2 packets stripper to go, pixi lip blush in 'happiness'

Swatch of Happiness


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2 boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 16, 2012)

I feel like a 'deluxe' sample doesn't necessarily mean a HUGE sample. A deluxe sample can be a sample of a product that retails full-size for quadruple the amount of the store brand equivalent. I agree that foil packets are lame, but it's much easier for a company with a cheap product to make bigger sample sizes. It's like a wine tasting vs. dollar drafts at the pub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my god that is absolutely beautiful!!!!!


 I really like it! I put a little on my lips and then use my finger to dab it around...then for fun I put a little BB pink gloss on top and it was very very pretty on me!

It looked a little scary in the pen, but the color isn't as red as it looks obviously lol


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 16, 2012)

For those of you discussing the customer service, I found this interesting: I emailed Birchbox because I got one of the DDF cleansers that leaked everywhere. Just wanted to let them know about it for quality control purposes, not looking for any replacements or anything. I received an immediate automatic reply. I have never had that before. It said there is a current wait time time of 2 days for a response. I've never heard back from them in less than 2 days, but now they are sending out emails letting people know they will wait that long. They must be getting bombarded with emails right now.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2 boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## melonz (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2 boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just in case anyones interested, Haute Look has Pixi products for super cheap currently. I got the shadow in my box this month and I am kind of interested to try some other stuff by them so I might be taking advantage of that. Figured I'd pass on the knowledge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are sold out of the one product I want to try...the *Pixi Purity Lip Blush*....&lt;sigh&gt; but thanks I will need to do a little retail therpy because my BB is currently out for delivery IN ANOTHER STATE!!! I did email. I live in NV not CA. Hope who ever gets it enjoys it.






Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 9102969011966038842554*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
16 Aug 2012 08:29 Package out for post office delivery
AUBURN, CA 16 Aug 2012 08:19 Package Sorted by local post office
AUBURN, CA 16 Aug 2012 05:39 Received by the local post office
AUBURN, CA 14 Aug 2012 11:01 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
RENO, NV 
Date
Description
Location
Aug 15 2012 Package transferred to Post Office RENO, NV Aug 14 2012 Ready for post office entry San Leandro, CA Aug 14 2012 Package received by dest MI facility San Leandro, CA Aug 10 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Aug 10 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Aug 10 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## alice blue (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2 boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for the swatch! I'm getting this box too (isn't arriving til tomorrow when I'm out of town), but I wonder if anyone has gotten a different color? I wonder if i'll get the same color as you.


 This color isn't listed on the website, so I thought we were going to get either Purity or Youth that are listed. I've seen some with Purity, but I hadn't seen anyone with Happiness yet...it surprised me lol!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks awesome, is it kind of like a stain with a matte finish?


 Yeah it's a stain and dries your lips a little...gloss or balm is a must with these


----------



## petitamour (Aug 16, 2012)

I received the Oscar Blandi shampoo, the Caldrea hand soap, razor, eyerock stickers, juicy fragrance, and the pretweeze treatment.

 



First post, wee!

Okay so I received box nine (above... I can't move it down). 

I'm... meh. My boxes have been alright. In June I got the eyeko shadow stick... pretty much only big thing in my box. My July box was underwhelming. I got food, some small thing of hair color protector, Stila gloss, perfume, and tiny Jouer sample in a shade slightly dark... none of my boxes have been good or bad, really.

Anyways- Customer service. Instead of the pre-tweeze treatment I received 'tinted lip conditioner' even though my card states the pre-tweeze. (I thought I heard someone with box 9 getting this as well). I emailed them, and got a received message. I got a message about 36 hours after I requested, and they asked a question and now I'm waiting again. I feel by the time this is fixed it'll be time for next months box.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are sold out of the one product I want to try...the *Pixi Purity Lip Blush*....&lt;sigh&gt; but thanks I will need to do a little retail therpy because my BB is currently out for delivery IN ANOTHER STATE!!! I did email. I live in NV not CA. Hope who ever gets it enjoys it.
> 
> ...


What the.....  that really sucks.  I hope you get a replacement soon!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my box #20 with Mentha Lip Shine and Eye Rock stickers.

The stickers were a pain in the neck to put on and they didn't feel comfortable on my eyes. I took them off right after I got the picture.

On the bright side, the Ultra Mentha Lip Shine is amazing! It really freshens up my breath when I wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 16, 2012)

Soo, i got those eye stickers. Grrrr, but I willl give them a try...why not. And my beauty fix pretweeze was full size which I wasn't expecting based on other people's posts


----------



## JamieO (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box #20 with Mentha Lip Shine and Eye Rock stickers.
> 
> ...


 I LOVE the Mentha Lip Shine! I didn't get any in my box, but I have been buying them for years from Bath and Body Works. Last Christmas they had it in all kinds of holiday flavors, and they had a buy 3 get 2 free sale sooooo....now I have 5 different tubes hanging around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you like this stuff you should check out B&amp;B Works around holiday time. I got a chai latte one that I love! It tastes like french toast. They might have even better ones this year!


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vickyolaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had BB for 4 months now and I absolutely love it! This month, though, I'm slightly underwhelmed.  My box contained 3 Beauty Fixation makeup remover sticks, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, the Pixi Shadow stick and a razor.
> 
> ...


 I received this same box. Got it today! It was a day early so... yay!  My box had the perfume sample tho. AND my Beauty Fixation makeup remover only had 2 Q-tips on the card.

What color of eyeshadow stick did you receive? I got Bronze which is a pretty color. I swatched it on my hand and it passed the rub test. Tried it on my eyelid and on my bottom lash line and it does seem to tug a bit. Not as smooth as I like. I am wondering how we are to sharpen this thing since it is not automatic and the casing seems plastic-y.

I didn't mind the razor since we go thru these like crazy at my house. Thought the coupons on the back for the refills are nice touch. 

I haven't tried the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls yet but probably will tomorrow. I am excited to give it a test run. I thought it kind of smells like cucumbers so I didn't mind the smell.

I agree with the previous posters that the Juicy Couture smells like something else I can't put my finger on but I am enjoying the smell just the same.

I like this box. It's my first one and I think it's a winner with the exception of being shorted a makeup Q-tip thingie. It's not worth the trouble to complain about tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my keychain in the mail for being subscribed with them for so long (13 months). Whee.  It's not a bad keychain, wish the "leather" was slightly sturdier.  It feels like it'll tear easily.


 22 months for me. No keychain.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received this same box. Got it today! It was a day early so... yay!  My box had the perfume sample tho. AND my Beauty Fixation makeup remover only had 2 Q-tips on the card.
> 
> ...


 I got the same box, and someone else asked about that too, so I shot a quick email to pixi; you can sharpen the plastic apparently. Theoretically it should work with any dual sized sharpener. Also the Quick Curls is *AMAZING*, you don't need to use much of it at all,so  it should last a really long time.


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box, and someone else asked about that too, so I shot a quick email to pixi; you can sharpen the plastic apparently. Theoretically it should work with any dual sized sharpener. Also the Quick Curls is *AMAZING*, you don't need to use much of it at all,so  it should last a really long time.


Thanks for the answer on how to sharpen the Pixi stick! The sample size on the Quick Curls is a nice size! I was happy about that, for sure!


----------



## Hollie Prince (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of my boxes today and my mom got her's...
> 
> ...


 That is so weird.... my DDF sample seems to be a lot bigger then the one you have pictured?! I wonder why? Mines 4.5oz.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just went to check stuff out on the site and saw this:
*Free shipping only available when purchased with one or more additional items.*
 
Seems to be the new thing for items $10 and under, even if they're in this month's box.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 16, 2012)

I got my free samples from Miss Jessie's Today. Someone on last months thread mentioned how you could order them and they came today. I'm super happy with it and can't wait to try them out!


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 16, 2012)

> That is so weird.... my DDF sample seems to be a lot bigger then the one you have pictured?! I wonder why? Mines 4.5oz.


Because I think the majority of us got the 2 oz. DDF sample.  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 16, 2012)

Just got my box...have to say Pixi Lip Blush in Purity is BALLER...makes my lips look awesome but still natural since its sheer...LOVE IT! Highly recommend!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cant decide what to get with my points, other than a shampoo and the Miss jessies conditioner. Any recommendations??


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 16, 2012)

So here's my feedback from my multiple boxes (from what I've tried tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

*Whish Shave Cream: * Sample size was pretty tiny. I liked the smell. It wasnt a foam, but more of a lotion. Seemed to do the job, though I doubt this will last very long. [side note, I got the FAB shave cream in GB last month and I really love it. It cleared up all bumps/razor burn and a little goes a long way unlike this stuff]. This gets a B.

*Razor:* Seemed to do the job. It did give a little bit of razor burn when I used it. 5 Blades make me nervous. For my skin, it seems like less is more. Ill use the free razor though and I'm happy I received it. B rating!

*Jouer Lipgloss in BB pink: * WOW what a TINY sample size! Hah compared to GB and MyGlam samples of glosses Ive gotten in the last month (full size!) this seemed really tiny. I liked the color and the application was nice, but it is sort of greasy. Not sure I'd buy the full size, but was happy to try it after I've seen it hyped on here. B+ (I'm hard to please I suppose)

*Yu-Be Cream:* Have gotten this in a different BB box before, but wasn't upset to get it again. It has a vaseline type texture and vix vapor rub smell. A  little goes a long way with this. I wouldnt buy it, but ill use it for days when I need super moisture on my lips or elbows or something? Maybe its a better winter product. B

*Juicy Perfume: *I liked the spray top bottles and I like that I got multiples of it across my boxes, as I don't like buying perfume (so expensive!). I liked the smell, but it wasnt very long lasting. Id say and hour or so. I guess it's nice we have something portable since it's not long wearing. Compared to the Harvey Prince from last month, I think I'm spoiled.... HP lasts my entire work day. Will actually buy that one once my samples run out. B+

*Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls: *Have used other products before. My hair isnt curly, but it is wavy. Trying this out currently. Used a lot of product this time so it will either REALLY work or I will have to rewash hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Air drying as we speak. It smells delicious though. A-

*Stila Foundation Card: *This one had to have been some kind of mistake. OMG! It's the magazine tear out sized sample. Like you'd see for a magazine perfume sample, you peel back the layer and theres a dollop of something... WOW. I feel like there was a mixup and stilla didnt follow through this month (thus the picture on the BB site) and they sent this as filler. I really cant believe they sent these as they are a tester, not anywhere near what I'd call a "sample" and definitely not a deluxe sample. This was my first foray with stilla and now I have a pretty bad feeling about them, so I guess their reaching out to potential customers in a very bad way. F!

Things that I've put in my "dont want to use" pile are the DDF cleaners (have 2 of the brightening), Yu-Be duplicate, and the Whish body cream (have so many, why open it?). 
Overall, nothing to wow me with BB. I'm thinking of cutting down to one box, as this was such a lack luster month. It's nice to receive samples, but if they won't be large enough for me to really get a feel for them, then I think BB is failing at their jobs. I wont be finding things I love because I wont have enough uses to figure that out. Something I can use 2-5 times would be ideal, as Id be ready to put out the money.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cant decide what to get with my points, other than a shampoo and the Miss jessies conditioner. Any recommendations??


 I can't decide either-  between the anniversary code and my points, I can spend $100 for next to nothing. One big item? A bunch of littles? HELP US!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice razor but not buying the "additional to your box" line because it takes up so much room! Without it the box would have been half empty. Really do not like the Juicy Perfume and almost have enough "not likes" to ask to get in on some swap box action!

I sound so  negative! Generous 15ml samples of shampoo and conditioner, TWO hand soap samples, and a pretty big blue goop container too.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't decide either-  between the anniversary code and my points, I can spend $100 for next to nothing. One big item? A bunch of littles? HELP US!


Clarisonic Mia!!! Seriously, I am in love with mine.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Aug 16, 2012)

> So here's my feedback from my multiple boxes (from what I've tried tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall, nothing to wow me with BB. I'm thinking of cutting down to one box, as this was such a lack luster month. It's nice to receive samples, but if they won't be large enough for me to really get a feel for them, then I think BB is failing at their jobs. I wont be finding things I love because I wont have enough uses to figure that out. Something I can use 2-5 times would be ideal, as Id be ready to put out the money.Â  I decided to cut down to one too, I simply don't need two and they just aren't wowing me. Between BB, MyGlam, Green Grab Bag, Goodebox, Julep Maven, Sample Society and GlossyBox I'm sampled outand DO NOT need two Birchboxes. It felt good to cancel one.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 16, 2012)

> Just went to check stuff out on the site and saw this: *Free shipping only available when purchased with one or more additional items.* Â  Seems to be the new thing for items $10 and under, even if they're in this month's box.


 I'm pretty sure it's been that way for a while.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 16, 2012)

> > Just went to check stuff out on the site and saw this: *Free shipping only available when purchased with one or more additional items.* Â  Seems to be the new thing for items $10 and under, even if they're in this month's box.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's been that way for a while.


 This


----------



## brio444 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 22 months for me. No keychain.


 20 for me and no keychain either...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to cut down to one too, I simply don't need two and they just aren't wowing me. Between BB, MyGlam, Green Grab Bag, Goodebox, Julep Maven, Sample Society and GlossyBox I'm sampled outand DO NOT need two Birchboxes. It felt good to cancel one.


 HAH! You sound like me. I'm like whats $10 here, there everywhere. Well. I now have Beauty Army, SS, BB x 3, MyGlam, LooseButton, and julep maven. Its riddiculous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now I'm overwhelmed with samples that are underwhelming so it makes me take a step back and decide what is worth it. I'll probably cancel myglam, beauty army, two birch boxes. Then its just SS, Birchbox and julep, which has me covered for all the samples I really need in a month. I've moved on to shoemint :x ack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 16, 2012)

I noticed people saw Pixi products on Hautelook. Just remember shipping on that website is like $10.00 extra. Make sure it's actually a good deal with the shipping added.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's been that way for a while.


Really? Never noticed that before!! Guess I'll rack up more points before I buy something.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAH! You sound like me. I'm like whats $10 here, there everywhere. Well. I now have Beauty Army, SS, BB x 3, MyGlam, LooseButton, and julep maven. Its riddiculous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now I'm overwhelmed with samples that are underwhelming so it makes me take a step back and decide what is worth it. I'll probably cancel myglam, beauty army, two birch boxes. Then its just SS, Birchbox and julep, which has me covered for all the samples I really need in a month. I've moved on to shoemint :x ack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I'm going to get rid of Julep after this month. The polishes have been really streaky and poor quality for me. :-( LOVE the concept though.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to get rid of Julep after this month. The polishes have been really streaky and poor quality for me. :-( LOVE the concept though.


 I got rid of it at the beginning of the month, the polishes were so-so and even then half the time the color variety was just meh. When they first put out the August boxes and the most thrilling thing for me was the pump action nail polish remover...I knew I had to cut them.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Because I think the majority of us got the 2 oz. DDF sample.


I got the 4.5 and I have to say it saved the box. A lot of the boxes with the smaller cleanser seem to have more in them. Without the bigger wash, my box would have seriously been worth like 15 bucks and thats putting 10 to the cleanser. Much happier with a half size cleanser!!


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 16, 2012)

> A lot of the boxes with the smaller cleanser seem to have more in them.


Not mine! I got a razor, perfume sample, *more* freakin' self tanner (in foil packets), 3 Q-tips soaked in makeup remover, and 2 ounces of cleanser. I think I am done with Birchbox.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Aug 16, 2012)

Not very happy with my box at all. I got the Stila card, the perfume, the razor, a shave cream and a tiny Yube moisturizer. I think this is my worst birchbox yet. Thank goodness my glam bag was good!!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not mine! I got a razor, perfume sample, *more* freakin' self tanner (in foil packets), 3 Q-tips soaked in makeup remover, and 2 ounces of cleanser.
> 
> I think I am done with Birchbox.


I didn't get the razor I got a larabar. The razor is worth at least $5.00 more than the larabar. I'll admit I'd have hated that box, but I got the tanning wipes last month. Honestly they didn't bother me, I liked them better than the microscopic dr. jart they sent. It was so small, that I thought they'd left it out of the box. Bigger than the Stila card I suppose. A lot of people who got the pixie seem to be complaining about the smaller cleanser, which makes no sense because they got a full size makeup.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 16, 2012)

> Â I can't decide either-Â  between the anniversary code and my points, I can spend $100 for next to nothing. One big item? A bunch of littles? HELP US!


 The stila eyeshadow palettes are back in stock. I just ordered "in the moment" and "in the garden" with $60 in points and my 20% off coupon and paid $8.64 out of pocket! Score!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 16, 2012)

OMG! I love the brightening cleanser! (I'm so glad I got one in each of my boxes lol.) I've been using it twice a day for a week now and I haven't even used an eighth of the bottle yet! These two little sample bottles will last me forever. My skin has been super oily this summer. Like wash my face and it's greasy two minutes later no need for moisturizer oily. My only complaint is that I wish birchbox had sent this sample out a couple months ago. Also, I got the Noir Long wear eyeliner and it's the first pencil I've ever owned that stays on all day. I guess I'm in the minority but, I'm pretty happy with my boxes this month.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 16, 2012)

I spelled something wrong and me being OCD about that had to go back and correct it, I'm on my phone and somehow it posted twice...the old and the edit...now I cant figure out how to delete it! Sorry! Haha


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to disagree with what was said a couple of pages back about more expensive samples going to those with higher income. My income is listed at less than $20,000, on both accounts. I am getting the exact same box for the 2nd month in a row on both accounts, which do have slightly different profiles, and I'm getting a sample packet of shampoo and "illuminating treatment" from Shu Uemura. Now, although I DESPISE foil packet samples of anything, even if I WERE to use them, theres no way in H3ll I would pay that much for shampoo! I am a single mom of 4 girls, I can barely afford my bb addiction! Haha I got Keratese foil shampoo a long time ago when bb sent it out, and the only reason it got used (less than a week ago) was because my beautiful little girls used all my shampoo as bubbles in the bath haha. Anyways, like I said, if they're aiming to send high end samples to high income people, they're barking up the wrong tree-twice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stila eyeshadow palettes are back in stock. I just ordered "in the moment" and "in the garden" with $60 in points and my 20% off coupon and paid $8.64 out of pocket! Score!


 That is so awesome I'm jelly!


----------



## Kittables (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, my box wasn't too bad. But the star was definitely that shaver! Dayamn! Only my husband's shaver has given me that close a shave up till this point. I was actually going to switch to the schick quatro (that's the razor my husband's been using) b/c it makes my legs feel SOOO silky! The one that birchbox sent out is just as good. I can't believe how nice my legs feel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else loving the use of it? I like that it came with coupons for refills. 

Anyway, I got the box with the Shu Uemura shampoo and conditioner samples. They're pretty big. As another poster stated, I can definitely get a few uses out of them. The perfume smells beautiful! My daughter fell in love with it instantly!! There was another variety of Juicy Couture that I received in my first bb, but this was way softer and less imposing. I put it on right away. It's very much my style. I can honestly say that I liked everything in the box this time except for the Jouer lip gloss. Blah. If I get ONE more lip gloss...  Anyway, it's up for trade. I didn't even swatch it. 

I do still feel that last year's items were a lot more generous. I just signed up a few months ago, but that was primarily because I watched a lot of youtube reviews beforehand. Comparatively speaking, last year's items were so much bigger. Now it seems they're distributing smaller bottles and more one-use packets. Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## denise89 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm really annoyed at my box this month. I get really dissapointed when I see other peoples boxes! I agree they should make most boxes the same like My glam's, so its fair. 

I'm thinking about doing one more box if its another FAIL, then I'm switching to My Glam bag! I seen their bags recently and they have about 4 items that are deluxe sizes! The pros of birchbox is that they do have high end brands and the point system but I rather get a good use out of my samples!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Aug 17, 2012)

> I'm really annoyed at my box this month.Â I get really dissapointed when I see other peoples boxes! I agree they should make most boxes the same like My glam's, so its fair.Â  I'm thinking about doing one more box if its another FAIL, then I'm switching to My Glam bag! I seen their bags recently and they have about 4 items that are deluxe sizes! The pros of birchbox is that they do have high end brands and the point system but I rather get a good use out of my samples!Â


 I re-subscribed to MyGlam and got my first bag this month, and man am I happy with it! A rollerball perfume which smells good, a couple face creams in definite "deluxe" size containers, a full size hot pink nail polish in its own cute container (which I'm trading another myglammer for the neon orange) a custom made for myglam eyeshadow(very small container but its powder and will last forever, a little goes a long way with this one and right after I put it on the lady behind the counter at the gas station called me "pretty eyes" and said "they way you have your eye makeup makes your eyes pop!" ( myglam eyeshadow, lorac black liner and mascara) and a full size lipgloss under myglams brand.) A complete win for me, I'm so glad I went back, and I'm getting more and more disappointed with my bbs every month.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE the Mentha Lip Shine! I didn't get any in my box, but I have been buying them for years from Bath and Body Works. Last Christmas they had it in all kinds of holiday flavors, and they had a buy 3 get 2 free sale sooooo....now I have 5 different tubes hanging around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you like this stuff you should check out B&amp;B Works around holiday time. I got a chai latte one that I love! It tastes like french toast. They might have even better ones this year!


Me too, everything you said! They are my favorite favorite lip gloss! They used to make a really pretty red tinted one, but they discontinued it when they changed their packaging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The butterscotch one is my favorite, and the vanilla mint! OOO so excited!


----------



## denise89 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I re-subscribed to MyGlam and got my first bag this month, and man am I happy with it! A rollerball perfume which smells good, a couple face creams in definite "deluxe" size containers, a full size hot pink nail polish in its own cute container (which I'm trading another myglammer for the neon orange) a custom made for myglam eyeshadow(very small container but its powder and will last forever, a little goes a long way with this one and right after I put it on the lady behind the counter at the gas station called me "pretty eyes" and said "they way you have your eye makeup makes your eyes pop!" ( myglam eyeshadow, lorac black liner and mascara) and a full size lipgloss under myglams brand.) A complete win for me, I'm so glad I went back, and I'm getting more and more disappointed with my bbs every month.


 I knew it! I seen those items on some blogs and I was so envious compared to my birchbox lol. I would be happy with that too! How long do you think the wait list for my glam would take? I'm thinking about signing up now but I am giving BB, ONE more try.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought my mom a 3 month BB membership and her box is due to be delivered tomorrow. Here's hoping the welcome boxes are good ones.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I re-subscribed to MyGlam and got my first bag this month, and man am I happy with it! A rollerball perfume which smells good, a couple face creams in definite "deluxe" size containers, a full size hot pink nail polish in its own cute container (which I'm trading another myglammer for the neon orange) a custom made for myglam eyeshadow(very small container but its powder and will last forever, a little goes a long way with this one and right after I put it on the lady behind the counter at the gas station called me "pretty eyes" and said "they way you have your eye makeup makes your eyes pop!" ( myglam eyeshadow, lorac black liner and mascara) and a full size lipgloss under myglams brand.) A complete win for me, I'm so glad I went back, and I'm getting more and more disappointed with my bbs every month.


 Myglam thread is here &gt; https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127586/spoilers-myglam-the-august-bag   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 17, 2012)

I got my Birchbox today and I love it, but only because I got the Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox pink and the perfume sample might be usable. My box picture shows the lipgloss in an orange/tan color, so I was not happy, but I was thrilled when I opened my box and it's Birchbox pink. Jouer was sending out samples in May that are exactly the same size as their lipgloss samples through Birchbox. I got Tender (orange) and Mirage (mauve pink). One thing about Jouer lipgloss is that it has no color when I put it on, but I like it anyway. My box has the razor. Can we review it for points? The perfume, the lipgloss, and the Shu Uemira shampo and condtioner.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has the razor. Can we review it for points? The perfume, the lipgloss, and the Shu Uemira shampo and condtioner.


 Yep, u can review the razor


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 17, 2012)

> > My box has the razor. Can we review it for points? The perfume, the lipgloss, and the Shu Uemira shampo and condtioner.
> 
> 
> Yep, u can review the razor


 Thanks. (And, gosh, I can't spell tonight.)


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Aug 17, 2012)

I received the Noir long wear eyeliner in Forever Noir. It looks like a full sized sample, which is amazing...but I can't figure out how to advance the liner. It doesn't twist up like a retractable liner normally does. Its plasticy so I am sure you don't sharpen it. Did anyone else receive this in their box? What am I missing here?

Newbie to posting on the site, lurker for about a month and a half. Birchbox subscriber since June. Unrepentant makeup addict. Warning I will ask stupid questions, like how to post a spoiler till I get the hang of this site. 

I received box #36 Is it just me or did only 3 other people get this box?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have to disagree with what was said a couple of pages back about more expensive samples going to those with higher income. My income is listed at less than $20,000, on both accounts. I am getting the exact same box for the 2nd month in a row on both accounts, which do have slightly different profiles, and I'm getting a sample packet of shampoo and "illuminating treatment" from Shu Uemura. Now, although I DESPISE foil packet samples of anything, even if I WERE to use them, theres no way in H3ll I would pay that much for shampoo! I am a single mom of 4 girls, I can barely afford my bb addiction! Haha I got Keratese foil shampoo a long time ago when bb sent it out, and the only reason it got used (less than a week ago) was because my beautiful little girls used all my shampoo as bubbles in the bath haha. Anyways, like I said, if they're aiming to send high end samples to high income people, they're barking up the wrong tree-twice.


 Um, I want to look like you after I have four children.. damn woman!!



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you like the cleanser!! I know a few other people have said it's good too! The girl below is having issues twisting it up, do you have that problem?



> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Noir long wear eyeliner in Forever Noir. It looks like a full sized sample, which is amazing...but I can't figure out how to advance the liner. It doesn't twist up like a retractable liner normally does. Its plasticy so I am sure you don't sharpen it. Did anyone else receive this in their box? What am I missing here?
> 
> ...


 Welcome!!!! The girl I quoted above has the same liner, so maybe message her? Otherwise email bb and see if yours is broken. If it is, they should send you a replacement...


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 17, 2012)

To the people with the eyeliner that won't twist up: Are you sure it is full size and not a sample that looks full size?  I'm not being crazy, years ago I had a sample eyeliner like that.  The tube was the size of the product (so you could apply it as you would with the full size) but the liner that was showing was the sample, there wasn't more in the tube (or the mechanism to twist it up).  I got like 10 uses out of it.  Just an idea.


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Noir long wear eyeliner in Forever Noir. It looks like a full sized sample, which is amazing...but I can't figure out how to advance the liner. It doesn't twist up like a retractable liner normally does. Its plasticy so I am sure you don't sharpen it. Did anyone else receive this in their box? What am I missing here?
> 
> ...


 I got the Pixi shadow this month and I was having a similar problem. When I emailed Pixi they said that even though its plastic, its meant to be sharpened. Maybe its the same sort of deal with the liner?


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not higher income, I'm not the 1%, hell, I'm not even middle class, I'm working class/blue collar,
> 
> ...


  It's only different because after the rich person spends her $20, there's still a lot more where that came from! For those of us in a different (I kind of hate to say "lower") economic tier, that $20 is hard earned and squeezed from tighter purse strings.

My husband just lost his job this week. One area where I will not economize is on the products for his sensitive skin, especially now that he has to go through the process of interminable interviews. He needs to put his best foot, and face, forward. I'll eat ramen twice a day if I have to, it wouldn't be the first time; but I don't want Louie being written off by a superficial interviewer because his face looks like the surface of Mars. He has enough issues before him right now.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's only different because after the rich person spends her $20, there's still a lot more where that came from! For those of us in a different (I kind of hate to say "lower") economic tier, that $20 is hard earned and squeezed from tighter purse strings.
> 
> My husband just lost his job this week. One area where I will not economize is on the products for his sensitive skin, especially now that he has to go through the process of interminable interviews. He needs to put his best foot, and face, forward. I'll eat ramen twice a day if I have to, it wouldn't be the first time; but I don't want Louie being written off by a superficial interviewer because his face looks like the surface of Mars. He has enough issues before him right now.


1. You're a great wife.

2. I'm sorry your hubs lost his job. I'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 17, 2012)

> That is so awesome I'm jelly!Â :icon_eek:


 Ehhhh don't be jelly.....one of them is a gift but grrrrr I can't decide which one I want for myself lol! Maybe when I see them in person it will help me decide! I'm just glad I can give her a comparable gift to what she gave me for my bday (she got me the Naked palette! She lives at home with no bills so she can afford lavish gifts but I'm a sah mom and I don't have $50 for birthday gifts lol)


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 17, 2012)

> Um, I want to look like you after I have four children.. damn woman!! I'm glad you like the cleanser!! I know a few other people have said it's good too! The girl below is having issues twisting it up, do you have that problem? Welcome!!!! The girl I quoted above has the same liner, so maybe message her? Otherwise email bb and see if yours is broken. If it is, they should send you a replacement...


 Aw man....it's retractable? Lmfao I totally sharpened it last night!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am losing my patience with BB. I have always said I'd put up with the occasional crappy box because of the points system and their great customer service. Now I am just thinking "How many more points do I want to wait for so I can cash out and cancel both accounts?" I have had one acct for 23 months, the second acct for nearly 12 months. I am absolutely FED UP with the arbitrary distribution of different sized samples of the same products, the ridiculous variations in box "values", lost boxes, inconsistent answers from CS in regards to, well everything, and just the general decline in a service I previously LOVED!! I actually got two great boxes this month, well one is currently lost, but reading that people are getting Larabars just infuriates me. Why couldn't everyone get a freaking razor??? I just can't believe Larabars were given out. Why even mention the products in the spoiler video? Is it just to show the 3 people that will get those products?? Seriously, Birchbox, I know you are running a business but I think you should get your crap together before you continue to add subs. And perhaps train your new staff to tell people the same things inste!ad of 3 answers for the same problem/question. Oh and where's my keychain for being so loyal?? Oh yes, apparently that is for whoever you feel like giving it to. Sorry for the rant ladies!!!


----------



## LittleDaniBee (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Clarisonic Mia!!! Seriously, I am in love with mine.


 I JUST used my points to get this, along with my 25% coupon!  Got it for $9.00.  I'm SO excited for it to come!


----------



## jac a (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LittleDaniBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I JUST used my points to get this, along with my 25% coupon!  Got it for $9.00.  I'm SO excited for it to come!


 that is awesome! you'll love it!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually got two great boxes this month, well one is currently lost, but reading that people are getting Larabars just infuriates me. Why couldn't everyone get a freaking razor??? I just can't believe Larabars were given out. Why even mention the products in the spoiler video? Is it just to show the 3 people that will get those products??


 I actually got a stupid Larabar in my July box, and a razor this month. Maybe they will give away more razors in the next few months to new subscribers in their welcome boxes as well as to others who never received one. Probably had to get rid of the Larabars before they expire! Haha.

I'm pretty open to trying out most anything they send me, but I absolutely draw the line at food products. I think it's so gross to put a food product in a box with fragrances. My Larabar was melted and smelled like Harvey Prince.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my Birchbox today and I love it, but only because I got the Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox pink and the perfume sample might be usable. My box picture shows the lipgloss in an orange/tan color, so I was not happy, but I was thrilled when I opened my box and it's Birchbox pink.
> 
> Jouer was sending out samples in May that are exactly the same size as their lipgloss samples through Birchbox. I got Tender (orange) and Mirage (mauve pink). One thing about Jouer lipgloss is that it has no color when I put it on, but I like it anyway.
> ...


 I bought the Jouer in BB pink sometime earlier this year from the BB website and was not impressed, I felt it was a total waste of money. However, I received a sample of it this month in the color Wind, and I am absolutely in love with the texture (no stickyness here!) and with the color itself. I am def buying this, but since I just used my points on the KVH shampoo and conditioner and Harvey Prince Hello perfume, I am buying the Jouer from Beauty Bar (with my 15.00 off code). I really love this lip gloss, and wear it alone or layered over lipstick/stain. Its tha bomb lol


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm happy with my box! This is what I got:
> 
> ...


 I used it Tuesday and it worked *really* well, my curls are on the looser side too. A little goes a long way and the frizz was extremely minimal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LittleDaniBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I JUST used my points to get this, along with my 25% coupon!  Got it for $9.00.  I'm SO excited for it to come!


DAMN girl. That is impressive.

Word of advice: don't use the cleanser they send you. Just use what you'd normally use. That's what worked best for me, anyway.


----------



## Leiakat (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh and where's my keychain for being so loyal?? Oh yes, apparently that is for whoever you feel like giving it to.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies!!!


 I've had my account since they started,  no keychain either.  Plus I missed most of the 20% coupons that others get for 'anniversaries'. 

My daughter also cancelled her account because they never responded to her email.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 17, 2012)

I got my box yesterday, and I'm definitely satisfied. I got box 7 as expected. Included in this box are


Razor. I was oddly intimidated by it, but I used it this morning. It's fine, but I doubt I'll purchase it. 
Talika eye makeup remover. There were 2 packets, with a generous amount of sample in each. Definitely enough for me to try and decide if this is something I would buy.
Blue Copper Firming Elasticity Repair. This is the product I was most excited about, and it's a truly deluxe sample. I'll definitely use it up, but at $58 probably won't buy, unless it works some major miracles. 
Noir eye liner in black. This is a full size, and strangely it's the product I'm least excited about. I'll use it, though. Maybe it will surprise me!
Juicy perfume sample. Okay, so I'm totally opposed to the perfume samples. I've said it many times. But I am a big fan of the original Juicy Couture scent, and I really like this one as well. If I had to get a perfume sample, I'm glad it was this one. I think the bottle of the full size is gorgeous, and I'm pretty sure I'll be purchasing this in the near future. 

I really like my box this month. I've discovered that since I changed my attitude toward my box, I've been happier with them. I really just look at it for what it really is - a chance to SAMPLE a variety of products that I might not get to try otherwise. I try not to get too wrapped up in what I didn't get, and I don't care at all about the dollar value of my boxes. Some of the products I like, some I don't, but as long as I have one or two things that I can actually use, I consider my $10 well spent.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leiakat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had my account since they started,  no keychain either.  Plus I missed most of the 20% coupons that others get for 'anniversaries'.


 I also don't get the anniversary codes on my original account - but it seems like I just don't get the emails.  I was able to use the codes at the right times (so at 1 yr + 3 months, I used the 3 mo. and it worked). The actual codes are posted around somewhere on here.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leiakat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had my account since they started,  no keychain either.  Plus I missed most of the 20% coupons that others get for 'anniversaries'.


 The coupon thing does annoy me. I don't get them either. I think the last one I got was at 9 months, and that was a year ago.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 17, 2012)

Received my box yesterday. It included the Juicy Couture frangrance (too floral for me,)  Miss Jessie's original curly meringue ( I use this product,) creme de la creme conditioner, excited to try it!  Sabon Foot Cream.  Sabon products are incredible, I'm very familiar with them.  Check them out www.Sabon.com.  The foot cream smells great and of course feels wonderful.  I have yet to try theTalika lash serum. Can never have enough shavers.

Overall I'm pleased.  Can't beat $10 for this box.  Shout out to Birch box!  : )


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leiakat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had my account since they started,  no keychain either.  Plus I missed most of the 20% coupons that others get for 'anniversaries'.
> ...


 The keychain isn't a huge deal, it's just the point of it.  All the inconsistentcy (in almost every area) is super frustrating.  Why are some people who have been with BB for 2 years getting them for "being loyal" but others aren't??

The bigger they get, the worse the CS is.  That to me is a sign of a company that doesn't have a handle on what they are doing.  It's like they are getting too big too fast.  I emailed about my missing box on my 2nd acct, then I called and spoke to someone who really sounded unsure of the answer she was giving me.  I was told I was put on the waitlist for when the replacement box orders come in.   And there seems like there is no rhyme or reason to anything they do anymore.  I won't go into a rant again, but the 2 ounce DDF for  some people and the 4.5 ounce DDF for others is a bunch of crap!  UGGGHHHHHH.


----------



## merkington (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi ladies! Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how long it takes to get off the myglam waitlist? I just joined and really hope it lets me soon! Is there anything like bb has where you can get a referral from another member that lets you off the list early?


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box yesterday. It included the Juicy Couture frangrance (too floral for me,)  Miss Jessie's original curly meringue ( I use this product,) creme de la creme conditioner, excited to try it!  Sabon Foot Cream.  Sabon products are incredible, I'm very familiar with them.  Check them out www.Sabon.com.  The foot cream smells great and of course feels wonderful.  I have yet to try theTalika lash serum. Can never have enough shavers.
> 
> Overall I'm pleased.  Can't beat $10 for this box.  Shout out to Birch box!  : )


 I got the lash serum in one of my boxes too and I have used it less than a week and am already seeing results. I am not joking right now. I hope it continues, if so, I will be purchasing it next month on my other account with my points/coupon code. Let us know if it works for you, too!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how long it takes to get off the myglam waitlist? I just joined and really hope it lets me soon! Is there anything like bb has where you can get a referral from another member that lets you off the list early?


 I signed up for the waitlist 2 weeks ago or so and I havent been charged, I guess if I get in for next month I will find out when they charge me.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the lash serum in one of my boxes too and I have used it less than a week and am already seeing results. I am not joking right now. I hope it continues, if so, I will be purchasing it next month on my other account with my points/coupon code. Let us know if it works for you, too!


 That's great.  I'll keep u posted.


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday, and I'm definitely satisfied. I got box 7 as expected. Included in this box are
> 
> 
> ...


 I second that emotion! TXSlainte!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 17, 2012)

Overall this month was disapointing but I did get a free lipstick and make up remover qtips with my points and discount. My husband just had to pay for his shave gel. That is what makes birchbox worth it on the bad months.

Subtotal $47.50
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Shipping, 6-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%) -$9.50
200 reward points -$20.00
*Grand Total*
*$18.00*
*Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover*
639428580704 1 $5.00
*Lipstick Queen Medieval Tinted Lipstick Treatment*
LIPMIDIEVAL-FZ 1 $20.00
*ZIRH Shave Gel Tub*
400044 1 $22.50


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The keychain isn't a huge deal, it's just the point of it.  All the inconsistentcy (in almost every area) is super frustrating.  Why are some people who have been with BB for 2 years getting them for "being loyal" but others aren't??
> 
> The bigger they get, the worse the CS is.  That to me is a sign of a company that doesn't have a handle on what they are doing.  It's like they are getting too big too fast.  I emailed about my missing box on my 2nd acct, then I called and spoke to someone who really sounded unsure of the answer she was giving me.  I was told I was put on the waitlist for when the replacement box orders come in.   And there seems like there is no rhyme or reason to anything they do anymore.  I won't go into a rant again, but the 2 ounce DDF for  some people and the 4.5 ounce DDF for others is a bunch of crap!  UGGGHHHHHH.


 Is it possible that the people who got the 2 oz size got a full size item as well, and the 4.4 oz size was for those who did not? 

I agree on the getting too big too fast thing. Every aspect has gone downhill, from sample selection to sample size to quality control to customer service. They seem to be begging for people to buy from the shop, which leads me to think changes may come to the point system...I really really hope not. Points are my main reason for sticking around.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 17, 2012)

> but thanks I will need to do a little retail therpy because my BB is currently out for delivery IN ANOTHER STATE!!! I did email. I live in NV not CA. Hope who ever gets it enjoys it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Crap. I don't know WTF's going on with the post office lately. My mail lady is sucking hard, she delivered my trade to a neighbor a couple days ago, and the neighbor's letter to me today, and now my order from BB was missent to a post office 2 hours from me yesterday morning and the tracking hasn't updated since. I'm anticipating it's "lost" and I don't know if the PO will reimburse me or BB or what. It was that cute braided bracelet. I'm thoroughly disenchanted with the PO right now, don't even want to use them, and I'm a former employee!


----------



## brio444 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible that the people who got the 2 oz size got a full size item as well, and the 4.4 oz size was for those who did not?
> 
> I agree on the getting too big too fast thing. Every aspect has gone downhill, from sample selection to sample size to quality control to customer service. They seem to be begging for people to buy from the shop, which leads me to think changes may come to the point system...I really really hope not. Points are my main reason for sticking around.


 I wish.  I got the 2oz DDF, two tan wipes, two foil packs of face tanning crap, one (not even three!) pre-soaked Qtips of whatever and the juicy perfume vial.  And the razor.  

Gotta love having the WORST possible box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree on the getting too big too fast thing. Every aspect has gone downhill, from sample selection to sample size to quality control to customer service. They seem to be begging for people to buy from the shop,* which leads me to think changes may come to the point system*...I really really hope not. Points are my main reason for sticking around.


 I *really* suspect this, and have thought for a while that they cannot possibly keep it the same and not be losing money.  I stick with BB despite some really crappy months (like this one!) because in my head, the box is only $5 or less, or $10 with at least $5 in credits for full-size things - so I can buy the things I wish I'd gotten, or whatever.  If they change the point system and it become a real $10... I may move on.


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible that the people who got the 2 oz size got a full size item as well, and the 4.4 oz size was for those who did not?


 Nope.



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish.  I got the 2oz DDF, two tan wipes, two foil packs of face tanning crap, one (not even three!) pre-soaked Qtips of whatever and the juicy perfume vial.  And the razor.
> 
> Gotta love having the WORST possible box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same box.


----------



## lady41 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Is it possible that the people who got the 2 oz size got a full size item as well, and the 4.4 oz size was for those who did not?Â  I agree on the getting too big too fast thing. Every aspect has gone downhill, from sample selection to sample size to quality control to customer service. They seem to be begging for people to buy from the shop, which leads me to think changes may come to the point system...I really really hope not. Points are my main reason for sticking around.Â


nope! I got the 2 oz. Cleansing gel along with a small jar of body butter the tiny juicy sample 2 packettes of pillow curls and a razor...they should even out the sizees in the way u said imo but that is definitely not the case!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Is it possible that the people who got the 2 oz size got a full size item as well, and the 4.4 oz size was for those who did not?Â  I agree on the getting too big too fast thing. Every aspect has gone downhill, from sample selection to sample size to quality control to customer service. They seem to be begging for people to buy from the shop, which leads me to think changes may come to the point system...I really really hope not. Points are my main reason for sticking around.Â


 Hmmmm, maybe. I did get the 2 ounce DDF and I had no full size products in my box. So who knows. Like I said in an earlier post, I was happy with my box, and happy with my 2nd one that is who knows where. I just want BB to go back to how great they used to be, haha. I totally agree that they are on a downhill slide in every aspect. If they do away with the points system, that will easily make up my mind!


----------



## 108Jessica (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, y'all; I double posted because I did not see my first post immediately...


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I *really* suspect this, and have thought for a while that they cannot possibly keep it the same and not be losing money.  I stick with BB despite some really crappy months (like this one!) because in my head, the box is only $5 or less, or $10 with at least $5 in credits for full-size things - so I can buy the things I wish I'd gotten, or whatever.  If they change the point system and it become a real $10... I may move on.


 I really really hope they dod not change the point system. Thats really what makes them different from the other beauty companies that I have tried.

Their point system keeps me with Birchbox because I know I will make a huge purchase and yes money will come out of my pocket but will be paying incredibly less than if I went to Ulta or Sephora and bought those items.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really hope they dod not change the point system. Thats really what makes them different from the other beauty companies that I have tried.
> 
> Their point system keeps me with Birchbox because I know I will make a huge purchase and yes money will come out of my pocket but will be paying incredibly less than if I went to Ulta or Sephora and bought those items.


 I was just going to make this point.  The BB store is WAY overpriced on many items.  If I did not have points to spend I would not spend a dime there.  Some things are comparable to what you'd pay at Ulta, etc, but many many many things are marked up.  Perhaps that is how they get away with free shipping on certain items?  Oh and that's another thing.  You used to be able to buy only one item that had free shipping and the rest of your order would ship free as well.  They are putting an end to that on certain items.   

And just an FYI, I know everyone wants to buy a box of Larabars for $8.50 --- DON'T!  I was just at Target, and they have them for $5!  Just thought I'd share, hahahaa!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just got this in my inbox:

Hi there,

I'm so sorry to hear that your sample arrived less than perfect. I would love to send you a replacement of that item but unfortunately we no longer have the inventory. I have added 100 Birchbox points in your account for the trouble. 100 Birchbox points is equal to $10 in our shop and with all the other ways to earn points, they rack up fast. Please don't forget to check this out as it's an amazing bonus to your subscription which applies towards full-size discounts.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

Best,

Emily
*This is in regards to my missing 'Miss Jessies Suds Sahmpoo' sample. *


----------



## libedon (Aug 17, 2012)

Received my box today. I received:

Shu Uemuera shampoo and treatment Juicy fragrance
Apotohoderm stretch mark cream
Jouer lip gloss
Schick razor





Two issues. One, I received exactly one beauty product, and it was a miniature lipgloss in hot pink. Two, the Apothoderm sample was more than half empty. I've received great products in other Birchboxes, but I think overall I'm underwhelmed and won't be resubscribing next year. I also can't imagine that this box is the same value as others (or what the spread is across all of the boxes). Did anyone else have a less than full sample of the cream?


----------



## lauravee (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Kind of off topic, but does anyone know how long it takes to get off the myglam waitlist? I just joined and really hope it lets me soon! Is there anything like bb has where you can get a referral from another member that lets you off the list early?


 I put myself on the waitlist August 1st and was accepted August 6th and got an August bag. I know a lot of people were waitlisted much longer than me, it seems they try to clear their list int he beginning of the month as most people got off the list within the same week. Good luck!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 17, 2012)

Two issues. One, I received exactly one beauty product, and it was a miniature lipgloss in hot pink. Two, the Apothoderm sample was more than half empty. I've received great products in other Birchboxes, but I think overall I'm underwhelmed and won't be resubscribing next year. I also can't imagine that this box is the same value as others (or what the spread is across all of the boxes). Did anyone else have a less than full sample of the cream?

The Apothoderm creams all come like that I think. I got one from sirclesamples and it was half empty.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I emailed Jouer in July because the item they advertised in the Birchbox Sneak Peek video was a larger Jouer Body Glow, and what I received in my box was a teeny teeny tiny Jouer Tinted Moisturizer. Their customer service was awesome and they got back to me right away explaining that there were issues with the packaging of the Body Glow and so they couldn't provide those samples to Birchbox, and sent me the bigger Jouer Body Glow along with Lip Enhancement and 2 sample glosses the same size of those in the box you just got.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put myself on the waitlist August 1st and was accepted August 6th and got an August bag. I know a lot of people were waitlisted much longer than me, it seems they try to clear their list int he beginning of the month as most people got off the list within the same week. Good luck!


 I signed up August 7th and am still on the waitlist. Guess I just missed the window!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. I received:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I rarely get makeup. This month I got the card sample of the Stila foundation. Last month I got the shimmer lotion. I don't really know that those count as "makeup" The Gossip Girl box was definitely my favorite of them all.

Mostly I get skin stuff and hair stuff and perfume.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just going to make this point.  The BB store is WAY overpriced on many items.  If I did not have points to spend I would not spend a dime there.  Some things are comparable to what you'd pay at Ulta, etc, but many many many things are marked up.  Perhaps that is how they get away with free shipping on certain items?  Oh and that's another thing.  You used to be able to buy only one item that had free shipping and the rest of your order would ship free as well.  They are putting an end to that on certain items.
> 
> And just an FYI, I know everyone wants to buy a box of Larabars for $8.50 --- DON'T!  I was just at Target, and they have them for $5!  Just thought I'd share, hahahaa!!!


 I know, some of the items I have seen in the shop are cheaper in other stores. Or sometimes the actual companies have sales for example Tarte and Urban Decay had amazing sales. But other items I know that it is the true price for example the Benefit perfumes or the tints. I guess since people use points and many wait (I know I did) for their 20% coupon Birchbox needs to make items "more" expensive.

I have two subscriptions with them right now but I don't see that staying for too long. I have been lucky to receive two different boxes so far. I am going to give it another month, and compare which subscription I want to keep. I can only handle one disappointing box but two disappointing boxes well thats too much to handle lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I rarely get makeup. This month I got the card sample of the Stila foundation. Last month I got the shimmer lotion. I don't really know that those count as "makeup" The Gossip Girl box was definitely my favorite of them all.
> ...


 Did you ever find the 2 for $10 or free with any order samples on BB?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you ever find the 2 for $10 or free with any order samples on BB?


Nope, not yet!!


----------



## 108Jessica (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey, y'all!  This is my first post in this thread and I am happy to announce that I just received my very FIRST Birchbox!  After much anticipation, it FINALLY arrived!  Geez...it took forever!  I could not be happier with my box and it matched my profile exactly!






*Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur: *This is a new fragrance for me and the longer that I wear it, the more I like it!  Although I probably would not have chosen it for myself, I am happy to try something new! 
*Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me: 2 oz. *I have super curly hair and I have used the Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl Shampoo and Creme de la Creme Conditioner before.  I am eager to see how this styling product will be after I use their shampoo/conditioner!  Although my hair is fine (unfortunately I did not indicate this on my BB profile), this product is for coarse hair and they recommend Quick Curls for fine hair.  Does anyone have any feedback on this?  UPDATE: I really like the way my curls set in, but you can definitely tell that I have product in my hair.  I am used to more of a "natural" look.  I am going to try Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft (one of my free samples from their website!) and that may be a better product for me!  
*PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line: No 5 in Nearly Nude (Full Size): *Perfect for my skin tone and this is the color that I wanted!  Nice application and soft on the lips!
*Schick Hydro Silk Razor: *I have been wanting my own razor for a while because I typically just use my husband's!  SCORE!  It's also nice to have the  $4 coupon for refills.  UPDATE: I love the way this razor shaves; it seamlessly glides over my legs and  I am very happy with it!
*Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream: *This is not a new product for me.  My husband bought a tube of this a few years back because they recommended it for his dry skin while we were at the spa.  He really liked it!  So, it's nice to have a sample size to carry in my pocketbook makeup case!

Overall, I am VERY happy and feel that for my first box, it could not be any better!  Until next time...


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 17, 2012)

So I was hustling to get a swap package together before we left the house this morning, as I knew we wouldn't be back almost all day. The kids asked what I was doing and I explained how I was trading products that weren't going to work for me to someone who was sending me ones I can use that would work better.

The assessment from my son was that what we do is "just like Pokemon cards, except through the mail."


----------



## bwgraham (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible that the people who got the 2 oz size got a full size item as well, and the 4.4 oz size was for those who did not?
> 
> I agree on the getting too big too fast thing. Every aspect has gone downhill, from sample selection to sample size to quality control to customer service. They seem to be begging for people to buy from the shop, which leads me to think changes may come to the point system...I really really hope not. Points are my main reason for sticking around.


  idk i did not receive a full sized product or even a deluxe sized sample in my box this month (shaver, tanning things (which i tried giving the benefit of the doubt and hated them), 2 oz cleanser, perfume-) and i only received the the 2ounce size cleanser....


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was hustling to get a swap package together before we left the house this morning, as I knew we wouldn't be back almost all day. The kids asked what I was doing and I explained how I was trading products that weren't going to work for me to someone who was sending me ones I can use that would work better.
> 
> The assessment from my son was that what we do is "just like Pokemon cards, except through the mail."


 Ha ha, I love that comparison.  That's great.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's only different because after the rich person spends her $20, there's still a lot more where that came from! For those of us in a different (I kind of hate to say "lower") economic tier, that $20 is hard earned and squeezed from tighter purse strings.
> 
> My husband just lost his job this week. One area where I will not economize is on the products for his sensitive skin, especially now that he has to go through the process of interminable interviews. He needs to put his best foot, and face, forward. I'll eat ramen twice a day if I have to, it wouldn't be the first time; but I don't want Louie being written off by a superficial interviewer because his face looks like the surface of Mars. He has enough issues before him right now.





> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1. You're a great wife.
> ...


 100% agreed


----------



## jac a (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was hustling to get a swap package together before we left the house this morning, as I knew we wouldn't be back almost all day. The kids asked what I was doing and I explained how I was trading products that weren't going to work for me to someone who was sending me ones I can use that would work better.
> 
> The assessment from my son was that what we do is "just like Pokemon cards, except through the mail."


 haha, i love it!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. I received:
> 
> ...


 I got the same apothederm sample in beautyarmy last month and it was only 1/3 full at the most! Someone did a terrible job filling those tubes. A lot of people complained about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 17, 2012)

So I got the quick curls sample this month and absolutely LOVED it. 

I decided to go on the miss jessies site and look into getting the free samples...

I literally did that on Wednesday and they are already here! can't wait to try them!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, y'all!  This is my first post in this thread and I am happy to announce that I just received my very FIRST Birchbox!  After much anticipation, it FINALLY arrived!  Geez...it took forever!  I could not be happier with my box and it matched my profile exactly!
> 
> ...


 That's the same exact box I got! I love it! Only thing I wasn't stoked about was the color of the lipstick, I thought it was too brown.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a question for you ladies who seem to regularly get full sized products. I got my mom all hyped up to join and the two boxes she has received have had pretty small samples and she is not loving BB so much. What do you guys think has to do with determining who receives small samples and who gets large items?? The beauty profile? Do you think there are certain ways to answer it to get larger items? Or just random? Idk cause I really want her to love it like I do! I even saw a few people on instagram get what looked like a full size miss Jessies AND a full size pixi. I know life isn't always fair (duh) but seriously I feel like some people are subscribed to birchbox and some are subscribed to witchbox!! Lol. So ya I would love to hear your input ladies thanks!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 17, 2012)

Profile doesn't seem to be too tied to what you get, honestly. If there were a particular profile "switch" that triggered full-size products, there's a high probability that MOST folks would use it, thus negating its usefulness.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll second Calexxia on this one. Btw, the Miss Jessie's werent full sized, but pretty generous. The Pixi brand items, eye liners and razors were full sized.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Profile doesn't seem to be too tied to what you get, honestly. If there were a particular profile "switch" that triggered full-size products, there's a high probability that MOST folks would use it, thus negating its usefulness.


 Yeah, your right haha, I didn't think about that.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'll second Calexxia on this one. Btw, the Miss Jessie's werent full sized, but pretty generous. The Pixi brand items, eye liners and razors were full sized


 Yeah, but at least it was way bigger than the 2 foil packets she got lol (which we also got for free from the miss jessies website, seems pointless to pay for stuff you can get for free).


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

> I'm on month 22 as well. Don't get me started on the lack of perks/discount codes/love/ etc. I'll get crabby...


 I'm glad I'm not the only one. I feel like I'm being petty and overreacting...but COME ON!!! I try to laugh it off, but honestly, well "crabby' is being VERY polite.


----------



## starfighter82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I received box 21 (I previously mistakenly said box 22). I am pretty happy with my box! I received the beauty fixation nail polish touch up, whish pomegranate body butter, ddf cleanser, and then of course the juicy perfume and razor.

The body butter is a very small tub and I am guessing I may get 2 uses out of it. The smell of it is pretty awful, it reminds me of this cheap raspberry body spray I had as a young teen. I will try a little and hope the scent fades. BLECH! 

I received the larger sized cleanser (which I found made sense for my box considering I didn't receive any of the full sized makeup items) and I am excited to try it. I have sensitive skin (as well as acne prone skin) and I know some people with sensitive skin are a bit worried to try it, but I am not. I always use harsh products sparingly and then if I seem to be doing okay, I may use a bit more often. I figure if my skin reacts poorly to this I can give it to my fiance!

The nail polish touch-up was a full sized sample (24 qtips) and I am thankful for that. I cannot believe that they would even bother sending anyone a pack of 3 q-tips when the full sized product is only worth $5. I am planning on using these this weekend when I paint my toenails. They are pretty cheap so if this is a product that works well, I will keep buying them.

The perfume smells alright, but it doesn't smell too good on me. It's not awful, but it's kind of blah. I won't bother using the rest of this sample now that I tried it. The only juicy perfume I like is the peace love and juicy couture. That one always fades beautifully on me, and has a nice clean, green smell to it.

I have used the venus with olay 5 blade razor, and it was a disaster. It left me with razor burn, and my shave was not nearly as smooth as it usually is. Because of this I am a little worried to try the shick razor.  I will give this a try next week after my birthday. Hopefully this one will work better than the olay 5 blade razor.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. I received:
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same apothederm sample in beautyarmy last month and it was only 1/3 full at the most! Someone did a terrible job filling those tubes. A lot of people complained about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The problem with the Apothederm samples is the container is too big for the sample amount they give you. The sample is only 0.7 oz. and the tube actually holds about 1.5 oz. I now have two of these samples and I combined them and I now have one full bottle that is worth at least $20. So it isn't an issue of the bottles being 1/2 full it is an issue of sample packaging.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 17, 2012)

I have to share this!!!  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!









I even reused the ribbons they send us in the boxes.  =)


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

> I have to share this!!!Â  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I even reused the ribbons they send us in the boxes.Â  =)


 That is AWESOME! I have all of my boxes except those that got product on them. I've been thinking of a project to use them in. This is pretty amazing!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to share this!!!  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!
> 
> ...


wow, that's awesome! wanna share how you did that?


----------



## tulippop (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow, that's awesome! wanna share how you did that?


going to post that on my blog when I'm done fixing it up =)


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone else have delivery issues today? mine never showed up and was supposed to be delivered today.  I'm not impressed.  And I can't get any delivery information at all!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 17, 2012)

> Anyone else have delivery issues today? mine never showed up and was supposed to be delivered today. Â I'm not impressed. Â And I can't get any delivery information at all!


 Yes same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my shipping finally updated today tho. From the 10th to the 16th it just sat in the NY mail center. Then it finally got to Washington today even though it was supposed to be delivered by today (I don't live in Washington). I called BB to see what was going on and they guaranteed me it would be there today or tomorrow. I doubt that cause its not even in my state


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes same here!
> 
> ...


 I DO live in WA and it wasn't delivered today. It just got to Auburn, north of Tacoma, and who knows when it will be here.  So the MI center JUST got it, and USPS doesn't even have it yet, so I wont get it till monday or tuesday probably.  A good 3-4 days after they said it would be delivered.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to share this!!!  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow, that's awesome! wanna share how you did that?


 Seconded! That is genius! I have been saving mine and trying to think of what to do with them, and this is perfect! I would love to know how you did this!


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received this same box. Got it today! It was a day early so... yay!  My box had the perfume sample tho. AND my Beauty Fixation makeup remover only had 2 Q-tips on the card.
> 
> ...


I need to revise my statement my statement about the smell of the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls. I gave it a sniff in tube initially and didn't mind the smell. This morning I used the product and OMG,,,,the SMELL. It's really odd......and STRONG! I thought it might dissipate but nope, lasted all day! I do like the product and my hair wasn't frizzy at all after using it. I am just wondering what I can do to mask the smell.


----------



## fadingfortune (Aug 17, 2012)

My birchbox was also supposed to arrive today and it just shows that it arrived in Auburn as well (I live in WA too, but on the other side of the bridge in Belfair). Hopefully it comes tomorrow but im thinking it will show up Monday instead... not too worried about it, this months box for me was a bust: box 15- the razor, shave cream, juicy perfume, yu-be skin cream, and the foundation that ive heard is just on a paper card instead of a tube like it shows in the pic *edit: the pic on the BB site shows the tube (https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1135.jpg) but when i post it, it changes to the card


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my free samples from Miss Jessie's Today. Someone on last months thread mentioned how you could order them and they came today. I'm super happy with it and can't wait to try them out!


I got mine today. They are nice size samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also threw in a bag which I thought was cool.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 17, 2012)

we're practically neighbors! I live in Olympia!



> Originally Posted by *fadingfortune* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox was also supposed to arrive today and it just shows that it arrived in Auburn as well (I live in WA too, but on the other side of the bridge in Belfair). Hopefully it comes tomorrow but im thinking it will show up Monday instead... not too worried about it, this months box for me was a bust: box 15- the razor, shave cream, juicy perfume, yu-be skin cream, and the foundation that ive heard is just on a paper card instead of a tube like it shows in the pic *edit: the pic on the BB site shows the tube (https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1135.jpg) but when i post it, it changes to the card


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I need to revise my statement my statement about the smell of the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls. I gave it a sniff in tube initially and didn't mind the smell. This morning I used the product and OMG,,,,the SMELL. It's really odd......and STRONG! I thought it might dissipate but nope, lasted all day! I do like the product and my hair wasn't frizzy at all after using it. I am just wondering what I can do to mask the smell.


 The quick curls doesn't smell as bad as the pillow soft curls (smells strongly of fabric softener ie downy) or the curly meringue (can't place the smell but still kind of funky.) The quick curls gave me the initial scent of citrus cleaner but not terribly so, the pillow soft curls stuff was *much* stronger and lasted longer. I'd spritz a favorite perfume into your hair if it gets too cloying.  I also wanna mention that I think pillow soft and  curly meringue may have been factors to my having a headache for a couple solid days, or at the very least helped contribute to it. 



 But HEY, at least my hair looked good.


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The quick curls doesn't smell as bad as the pillow soft curls (smells strongly of fabric softener ie downy) or the curly meringue (can't place the smell but still kind of funky.) The quick curls gave me the initial scent of citrus cleaner but not terribly so, the pillow soft curls stuff was *much* stronger and lasted longer. I'd spritz a favorite perfume into your hair if it gets too cloying.  I also wanna mention that I think pillow soft and  curly meringue may have been factors to my having a headache for a couple solid days, or at the very least helped contribute to it.
> 
> ...


 
LOL

i just got out of the shower and tried the pillow soft curls for the first time, and my first thought was that my head smells like laundry now


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and it will continue to smell like that for a solid 18 hours.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate to keep complaining, honestly! I actually love BB. I have just been put off by so much lately. For example, there has been one particular Item that I want to cash my points in on and it was out of stock. I signed up to be notified when it came back in stock. It's been back in stock for 4 days. Do you think I was ever notified? Nope. I purposely held off to see if they'd notify me. HA! Still nothing. Keep it up BB, peopl that will actually spend money, yeah, shouldn't be worried about us!!!


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Still no BB for me.....

Just one "automated" email with the standard WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU WITHIN 48 HRS

Then a short but not so sweet second email after I emaild them back a scond time saying _"We have received your email. Your request will be addressed soon" _

Well thank you BB!! I hope the person in Auburn, Ca is enjoying their box because this person in NV is not...because it never came.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 18, 2012)

What I find interesting about BB and several other boxes is the website articles and print articles I've read about them always list more samples than the company actually sends. I have a several months old Time Magazine article about different kinds of boxes and they describe BB as sending more and larger samples than we actually get. Has anyone had a Birchbox subscription since the beginning? The article also said that BB send deluxe sized and full sized products along with the sample sizes but I haven't got a full-size product, unless you count the razor, in my 2 months nor have I read about anyone getting anything full size in a BB box.


----------



## samvanz12 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I find interesting about BB and several other boxes is the website articles and print articles I've read about them always list more samples than the company actually sends. I have a several months old Time Magazine article about different kinds of boxes and they describe BB as sending more and larger samples than we actually get. Has anyone had a Birchbox subscription since the beginning? The article also said that BB send deluxe sized and full sized products along with the sample sizes but I haven't got a full-size product, unless you count the razor, in my 2 months nor have I read about anyone getting anything full size in a BB box.


 I've actually been a member for three months and received full-sized items in my first two boxes.  In June I received a full-sized Stila Bronzer valued at $36, and last month received the Skinny Eyeko Liner valued at $15.  Now that I think about it, I think the Mentha Lip Shine I received this month was full-sized as well, valued at $7.50.

I think some of the PIXI products were full-sized this month as well?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I find interesting about BB and several other boxes is the website articles and print articles I've read about them always list more samples than the company actually sends. I have a several months old Time Magazine article about different kinds of boxes and they describe BB as sending more and larger samples than we actually get. Has anyone had a Birchbox subscription since the beginning? The article also said that BB send deluxe sized and full sized products along with the sample sizes but I haven't got a full-size product, unless you count the razor, in my 2 months nor have I read about anyone getting anything full size in a BB box.


 They have full sized products every month I think...I've been lucky to get 6 in 8 months.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 18, 2012)

> Still no BB for me.....
> 
> Just one "automated" email with the standard WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU WITHIN 48 HRS
> 
> ...


 Did your tracking show that  your box was actually delivered to someone else? In another state? It's like your box got rerouted to another subscriber but if not, I can't imagine how this would happen unless they had the same name, and address as you-in CA. It makes no sense. Utterly ridiculous, and BB shouldn't be so flippant with you. I feel for you because I'm waiting for my Birchbox order that was missent to a post office two hours away two days ago and hasn't been scanned since. First Class-I don't think so. Now I'm so angry I can't sleep. Even if the problems get rectified, why is it happening?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 18, 2012)

I received the Stila bronzer in June and an Eyeko skinny eyeliner pen in July as well.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 18, 2012)

In my 4 months I only got the Eyeko Liner last month, but I got 3 of them due to snafus and receiving a free box so I'm not complaining.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 18, 2012)

The perfume smells like Sweet Honesty. I had 2 other ladies at Work sniff it and I asked what did it smell like. They both said "Sweet Honesty!". My grandma used to buy it from Avon in the 1980's. I haven't smelled it since maybe 1995. I guess Viva la Juicy Le Fleur is a pretty close match for that classic perfume. It's nice to know they aren't afraid to copy one of Avon's long-time best-selling scents. It is not exactly the same, though, but darn close.


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 18, 2012)

> and it will continue to smell like that for a solid 18 hours.


 Wow, you aren't kidding. At first it wasn't so bad, but 3 hours in and it's starting to give me a headache. It hasn't mellowed out at all


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 18, 2012)

Pixi is available on Hautelook if anyone is interested in purchasing.


----------



## Alycia (Aug 18, 2012)

My pixi eye stick is disney themed...just a fun fact


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 18, 2012)

Those are all beauty products! The Apothoderm is sent by volume not by tube size. I have had a bunch of them.



> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to share this!!!  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!
> 
> ...


 LOVE it.



> Originally Posted by *fadingfortune* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My birchbox was also supposed to arrive today and it just shows that it arrived in Auburn as well (I live in WA too, but on the other side of the bridge in Belfair). Hopefully it comes tomorrow but im thinking it will show up Monday instead... not too worried about it, this months box for me was a bust: box 15- the razor, shave cream, juicy perfume, yu-be skin cream, and the foundation that ive heard is just on a paper card instead of a tube like it shows in the pic *edit: the pic on the BB site shows the tube (https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1135.jpg) but when i post it, it changes to the card


 They definitely retook the photo because they were sick of getting emails.



> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pixi eye stick is disney themed...just a fun fact


 The one BB sent you? That's kind of adorable!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I find interesting about BB and several other boxes is the website articles and print articles I've read about them always list more samples than the company actually sends. I have a several months old Time Magazine article about different kinds of boxes and they describe BB as sending more and larger samples than we actually get. Has anyone had a Birchbox subscription since the beginning? The article also said that BB send deluxe sized and full sized products along with the sample sizes but I haven't got a full-size product, unless you count the razor, in my 2 months nor have I read about anyone getting anything full size in a BB box.


 I started getting Birchbox in May. My May box contained the full size Stila glitter liquid liner, June contained the full size Eyeko fat stick, my July box didn't contain any full size products &amp; my August box contained the full size Noir eyeliner. I started my second account in July. My July box for that account contained a full size Eyeko eyeliner. My August box contained nothing full size, except for the razor.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not very happy with my box at all. I got the Stila card, the perfume, the razor, a shave cream and a tiny Yube moisturizer. I think this is my worst birchbox yet. Thank goodness my glam bag was good!!


I got the same box!  (And I'm a Sarah Elizabeth E.S.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I really do think we got the worst box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 18, 2012)

I got my box today (Box 37). Not great, not horrible, didn't change my mind about taking a BB break.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 18, 2012)

I have not go one full-sized product from Birchbox.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 18, 2012)

Finally got my BB.  It is the one pictured above.  Stila and Yu-be up for trade.

As I was opening my box, my husband was watching and his comments were "Didn't you just buy that razor?" And "I thought that the whole purpose of BB was that they gave you samples that you could get for free, they just mailed them to you.  Otherwise how do they make any money?"  Haha  I explained they do send some full size items I was just not lucky enough to get any.  He said "At least the razor, almost pays for the box."  &lt;3


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not go one full-sized product from Birchbox.


 You've had 2 boxes if I'm not mistaken right? Last month's was your welcome box and this was your first 'real' box? I didn't get anything full sized in my first two boxes either. Give it a few months and see what happens next!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I find interesting about BB and several other boxes is the website articles and print articles I've read about them always list more samples than the company actually sends. I have a several months old Time Magazine article about different kinds of boxes and they describe BB as sending more and larger samples than we actually get. Has anyone had a Birchbox subscription since the beginning? The article also said that BB send deluxe sized and full sized products along with the sample sizes but I haven't got a full-size product, unless you count the razor, in my 2 months nor have I read about anyone getting anything full size in a BB box.


 I've been a subscriber since October 2010. The samples were certainly more deluxe at the beginning, but the number of samples in each box was about the same. Birchbox does send full sized products almost every month, but not everyone gets them every month. In April I got 2 full sized items, but then didn't get another until August.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not go one full-sized product from Birchbox.


 I'm on my fourth month and the only full size was the eyeko skinny liner in june......I'm not sure whether to count the stilla gloss or not since that was a mini.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not go one full-sized product from Birchbox.


 While it's been nice to get full size items, my favorite box on my main account was the box that never had a full size item in it. If I had gotten the full size Stila bronzer, it probably would have went to waste. I guess I'd rather have samples I know I would use as opposed to full sizes that just sit around. I have yet to wear the sparkly blue Stila liner from my May box in public  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my BB.  It is the one pictured above.  Stila and Yu-be up for trade.
> 
> As I was opening my box, my husband was watching and his comments were "Didn't you just buy that razor?" And "I thought that the whole purpose of BB was that they gave you samples that you could get for free, they just mailed them to you.  Otherwise how do they make any money?"  Haha  I explained they do send some full size items I was just not lucky enough to get any.  He said "At least the razor, almost pays for the box."  &lt;3


 That's cute.  I love it when husbands chime in on our beauty subs.  Or other people who don't really "get" it.  When I'm opening my boxes all at once and I'm excited about something and explain, "This makes the whole box!  It's just what I wanted/full size/new and neat etc. my Gramps gives me a sweet smile and raises his eyebrows twice like, "That's great, honey, I'm happy that you're happy".  He's used to me and the things I like, I take more after Grandma's side and he lives with her, she is exactly like me but older so he knows to humor us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I find interesting about BB and several other boxes is the website articles and print articles I've read about them always list more samples than the company actually sends. I have a several months old Time Magazine article about different kinds of boxes and they describe BB as sending more and larger samples than we actually get. Has anyone had a Birchbox subscription since the beginning? The article also said that BB send deluxe sized and full sized products along with the sample sizes but I haven't got a full-size product, unless you count the razor, in my 2 months nor have I read about anyone getting anything full size in a BB box.


 Now lets say, theoretically, that Birchbox does take into account peoples profiles when choosing boxes. I would venture to say that someone whose splurge item is latest make-up color would be more likely to receive a full size item as opposed to say someone whose splurge item is face cream. Reason being it would be 1.) easier to ship say an eye liner compared to a glass jar of cream &amp; 2.) more cost effective to send a light weight $15 eyeliner compared to a heavy $65 cream. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's cute.  I love it when husbands chime in on our beauty subs.  Or other people who don't really "get" it.  When I'm opening my boxes all at once and I'm excited about something and explain, "This makes the whole box!  It's just what I wanted/full size/new and neat etc. my Gramps gives me a sweet smile and raises his eyebrows twice like, "That's great, honey, I'm happy that you're happy".  He's used to me and the things I like, I take more after Grandma's side and he lives with her, she is exactly like me but older so he knows to humor us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love that. Last month I came home and unboxed my Birchbox before hubby came home and had all my samples sprawled out across the floor. He walked in and said "Oh look! Your monthly present came!". He just seemed more excited for me than I was. It was cute.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 18, 2012)

You guys have made me curious as to how many full size products I have received from BB. 

Box 1 (I have had since January 2012): 

Exude lipstick- in February $29.00 

Tarte lipsurgence lip tint - in March $24.00

Essie Luxeffects nail polish- in March $8.00  

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - in April $36.00

Stila sparkle waterproof eyeliner- in May $22.00

Band Aids Cynthia Rowley - in June $11.00

No full size items in July

Beauty Fixation cuticle conditioners- in August $5.00

Schick razor- in August $9.99

Box 2 ( I have had since March 2012):

Tarte lipsurgence lip tint - in March $24.00

Essie Luxeffects nail polish - in March $8.00

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - in April $36.00 --&gt; the only time I got the same box twice 

Modlcoth headband - in June $14.00

No fullsize items in July

Schick razor in August (does this count?) $9.99

Box 3 (I have only had since May 2012): 

Stila sparkle waterproof eyeliner - in May $22.00

Stila one step bronze - in June $36.00

Beautyblender - in July $25.95 for 2, so $12.97 since there was one in the box

Skipped August

Overall, I have gotten lots of full size products across all of my boxes. I am overall happy with BB. They are still my favorite subscription. I am not planning on renewing my 3rd account though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not go one full-sized product from Birchbox.


 It's not an every month thing...but in my year and a half or so, I've gotten a full size tarte lipsurgence, two or three eyeliners (stila and eyeko), a few lip balms, lip glosses, possibly a few more things...they do send them. you just can't expect them regularly. They're a bonus, not the norm. It's a sample service.

And they send 4-5 samples per month, and that's always been what they promised. The sample sizes have gotten consistently smaller as of late, in my opinion. 

It's important to keep your expectations realistic with these subs! I am going to unsubscribe for a while because my personal satisfaction with BB has gone down these last few months, but I still think it's a great service.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that. Last month I came home and unboxed my Birchbox before hubby came home and had all my samples sprawled out across the floor. He walked in and said "Oh look! Your monthly present came!". He just seemed more excited for me than I was. It was cute.


 My boyfriend loves that I get "monthly presents" so much that he offers to pay for them anytime I think of canceling... he's a keeper!


----------



## karenX (Aug 18, 2012)

maybe I'm just wrong in the head, but "your monthly present came!" would not be a good thing.


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fadingfortune* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My birchbox was also supposed to arrive today and it just shows that it arrived in Auburn as well (I live in WA too, but on the other side of the bridge in Belfair). Hopefully it comes tomorrow but im thinking it will show up Monday instead... not too worried about it, this months box for me was a bust: box 15- the razor, shave cream, juicy perfume, yu-be skin cream, and the foundation that ive heard is just on a paper card instead of a tube like it shows in the pic *edit: the pic on the BB site shows the tube (https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1135.jpg) but when i post it, it changes to the card


 This is the box I'm getting on my second account. It's out for delivery, but not too excited about it! Interesting how the pictures changed.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend loves that I get "monthly presents" so much that he offers to pay for them anytime I think of canceling... he's a keeper!


 Ah, that is so awesome! Definitely a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to share this!!!  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!
> 
> ...


 AMAZING! Please share how you did this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not go one full-sized product from Birchbox.


 Out of 22 boxes, I've gotten 11 full sized products. But my favorite samples have not been full sized, but deluxe sample sized - Diorshow Extase Mascara, One Love Organics Skin Savior, Origins Frothy Facial Wash, and Nars Multiple.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 18, 2012)

On my first account, out of 20, I've gotten only 7 FS products (I refuse to count those stupid eyeliner stickers as a FS, though I guess they are, and counting the razor).  

On my second, out of 4 boxes I've gotten 5 FS items (Counting the razor, not the stickers)

I do think that I used to get much better actual deluxe sample (more like travel size, as opposed to packets) consistently  "back in the day" and lately I get more crappy tiny samples and a FS once in every few boxes.  Like it used to be mostly good actual deluxe samples and very very few - or no - packets.


----------



## astokes (Aug 18, 2012)

I've received 7 full-size out of 11 months.

_(_Twistbands are _technically full-size, but no, don't count lol Eyeliner stickers definitely don't count)_

Stila Smudge Stick Eye Liner in Peacock $20-January

Beauty Blender ~$12.98- February

Tarte LipSurgence Lip Tint in Lucky $24- March

Essie Luxeffects in Set in Stones $8- March

LipFusion Balm $22- May

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black $15- June

Pixi Shadow Pen in Brun Beam $18- August

$119.98 in fs products in 11 months. It has paid for itself over again in just those products. The only thing i don't use is the Beauty Blender.

I'm very happy with BB. I however, hate that they are not consistent with their service across the board.

This month was awesome for me. BB needs to be cohesive though.

I can't believe that they are still sending those eyeliner stickers. They KNOW that the vast majority dislikes them. Smh..

I always justify my monthly BB this way: If I bought 2 magazines off the news stand every month it would cost me about $10. I find much more enjoyment in BB than I would in the 30 min it takes to read a mag.

Sorry this was so long!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 18, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is AWESOME! I have all of my boxes except those that got product on them. I've been thinking of a project to use them in. This is pretty amazing!


> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, that's awesome! wanna share how you did that?





> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded! That is genius! I have been saving mine and trying to think of what to do with them, and this is perfect! I would love to know how you did this!





> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AMAZING! Please share how you did this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks so much!!!!

Please review the Terms of Service.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 Fantastic tutorial! So easy to follow and beautifully done! Do you mind if I pin it to Pinterest?


----------



## k3llycakes (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to share this!!!  I've been saving all of the birchboxes because I hate to throw out perfectly good boxes but I just have too many of them now so I made this!!!
> 
> ...


 Ohmigod this is amazing!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 18, 2012)

I absolutely love my razor, I've officially switched over. My shave was super close and it was so much faster because it literally took off all of the hair in one swipe! Love it!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2012)

Ooh, I just got my box 27 with the eye liner stickers (HATE.  I'm convinced they're sending them out in boxes because no one will buy them, but they're stuck with them, so *we* are stuck getting them until their supply finally runs out) and the PIxi lip blush.  I was hoping for the one in Youth even though it's a soft pink rather than a bright pink because soft pink is still pink, and Purity is a nude.  I'm much more of a pink lip color person than a nude one.  I got neither.  I ended up with Happiness, a bright pink, which is actually on neither the Birchbox site nor the Pixi site.  It's so bright it's bordering on fuchsia.  This is glorious for me.  Fuchsia is quite possibly my best and favorite lip color.  It makes up for the fact that I will never use the eye liner stickers or the perfume.  I can always use more nail polish remover and razors, so the other two are good, but they're things I will always buy more of no matter what, so I'm not really trying anything *new* with them (especially since I got another razor in a different box and received the nail polish remover pads in a swap a while ago).

(As a side note, on this profile, I've been getting a solid product in each box, even if it's not something I would use:  The Algenist eye balm, the Eyeko skinny liner, blinc mascara, and now this lip blush.  The funny thing is that this profile claims my skin is oily, which it is in the summer, but I haven't received any skin care aside from the eye balm.  I'm looking at cutting down my subs, and this profile is definitely leaning towards staying on the keeper list.)

(ETA:  The blinc and the eye balm weren't full-sized.  They were just really good sizes with really decent values.  Just in case anyone was wondering.)  

(And in looking over what I've received in my main profile's box, not counting the razor, which actually isn't really a full-sized version of that since the one you can buy in Target has *two* refill cartridges and a shower hanger, I've only received full-sized items in six out of sixteen boxes versus two out of four on the profile with the above lip blush, and if I'm going to compare the boxes from those months against each other, the main box has only received a full-sized item one month, but it wasn't anything I can use.  Oh, wait, then there was last month, when I got a completely different box than was shown for my main profile, plus the box they sent was missing an item, and they sent me the box that *was* in my profile, so I basically got two boxes for one profile last month, but nothing was full-sized in either box.  I'm not annoyed at them for this.  I'm just throwing out my data for people to see how not-standard it is to get a full-sized item in their boxes.  I kind of wish they would do away with full-sized stuff just to even things out -- and to make me not feel guilty for just kind of sighing at a makeup item I will never use due to color or because I physically can't use it.  Bronzers don't work with my skin tone *at all*, and my hands are too messed up from decades of playing saxophone and typing to be able to handle liquid liner.)

(And now I'm going to apply this lip blush and go to bed.  I wonder if it will stay bright until the morning!)


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Aug 19, 2012)

Out of four months that I have been a subscriber I have received 3 full sized products. They have all been eyeliners. In May I received the Stila sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner in Curaco. In July I got the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Black (it may have a color name but its not on the stick) and in August I got the Noir Long-Wear Eyeliner in Forever Noir. I know it wont be this way forever so when I get a full size I am excited because I don't expect it. My mom recently signed up last month so I am super happy we can swap items. She has yet to receive a full size after two boxes and I told her not to expect them but maybe once or twice a year if at all. We signed up two of her coworkers who were sick of just hearing about her boxes and wanted their own. I told them its a sample service and to expect small sizes. Mostly because I don't want them complaining about what they get but also I think if your expectations are low then its nice to be surprised when you get the good stuff.

My July box was terrible but I just figure that it all balances out.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 19, 2012)

Not counting any lifestyle extras, I've gotten 1 FS item in 6 months. That was last month's Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2012)

In 6 months I have received 6 full size products.

Essie - Set in Stones

Tarte Lipsurgence - Lucky

Microdermamitt body mitt

stila sparkleliner

bandaids

cuticle conditioner q-tips


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not counting any lifestyle extras, I've gotten 1 FS item in 6 months. That was last month's Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner.


Yeah, I've gotten 1 in 5 months, the Stila sparkly liquid eyeliner. Plus the headband.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 19, 2012)

In case anyone is wondering, for once Birchbox shop has a product cheaper than anywhere else. The Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls is only $18 with free shipping and on Miss Jessie's site it's $22 for the same size. I couldn't find it on Amazon.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 19, 2012)

> In case anyone is wondering, for once Birchbox shop has a product cheaper than anywhere else. The Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls is only $18 with free shipping and on Miss Jessie's site it's $22 for the same size. I couldn't find it on Amazon.


 Target also carries all of the Miss Jessie's products and they are cheaper than either site.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Target also carries all of the Miss Jessie's products and they are cheaper than either site.


 Unfortunately not all Target stores carry them. Mine doesn't. Sniff... sniff... Miss Jessie's website has a store locator though for anyone else wondering if their Target has the product.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 19, 2012)

My Target doesn't carry Miss Jessie's either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really enjoying the sample they sent this month. My hair held up through 90 degree weather and running around all day, with minimal frizz! I applied it straight out of the shower, with a little bit of Garnier cream gel and Organix Keratin hair serum..my hair was soft and bouncy all day!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 19, 2012)

> Unfortunately not all Target stores carry them. Mine doesn't. Sniff... sniff... Miss Jessie's website has a store locator though for anyone else wondering if their Target has the product.


 Yep, the Target by my house doesn't carry Miss Jessie's, but they have pixi, the one by my office is the opposite. I received my first Twistband shipment from the Plum District deal. 3 headbands and 4 pony tails, I got my money's worth in the first shipment for sure.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now lets say, theoretically, that Birchbox does take into account peoples profiles when choosing boxes. I would venture to say that someone whose splurge item is latest make-up color would be more likely to receive a full size item as opposed to say someone whose splurge item is face cream. Reason being it would be 1.) easier to ship say an eye liner compared to a glass jar of cream &amp; 2.) more cost effective to send a light weight $15 eyeliner compared to a heavy $65 cream. That's just my 2 cents.


very good point.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 19, 2012)

what exactly are twist bands. I never got one.  How are they different than hair tyes


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2012)

Twistbands are merely stretchy pieces of ribbon tied in a knot then used in place of a traditional hair/rubber band.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what exactly are twist bands. I never got one.  How are they different than hair tyes


 They are more gentle that regular hair ties...they don't leave dents


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 19, 2012)

This was my first month with Birchbox and my box arrived damaged, with the perfume destroyed and the little tube half-squeezed from where it either got stepped on or caught in a machine. I contacted Customer Service Friday via email but still haven't heard from them--is that unusual for them? I was told they had the best customer service out there so I'm surprised I haven't heard anything from them about the damaged box and items.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first month with Birchbox and my box arrived damaged, with the perfume destroyed and the little tube half-squeezed from where it either got stepped on or caught in a machine. I contacted Customer Service Friday via email but still haven't heard from them--is that unusual for them? I was told they had the best customer service out there so I'm surprised I haven't heard anything from them about the damaged box and items.


 It takes about 3-4 work days to write back...they don't work on weekends


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, and of the stuff in the August box, I love the Miss Jessie's stretch cream for curls. My hair isn't super curly but it defined my curls better than anything else I have or have tried.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what exactly are twist bands. I never got one.  How are they different than hair tyes


They're flat elastic instead of the circular kind used in typical hair ties. They're more gentle. I personally can't go back after using a twistband. I have really thick hair, and it really makes a difference for me!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yikes, Sorry!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're flat elastic instead of the circular kind used in typical hair ties. They're more gentle. I personally can't go back after using a twistband. I have really thick hair, and it really makes a difference for me!


 They have bands and ties.  The ties are for ponytails.  I have short hair that I'm in the process of growing out, and I use the bands to keep my hair off my forehead (yesterday, it decided it wanted to *feather*.  I looked like a refugee from 1977), although they're just half-yards of stretch ribbon tied at one end, so I just go to the fabric store and make my own since there's a store by my apartment that sells the wide version of the ribbon for between $1.50 and $4 a yard depending on the kind of ribbon (they have stretch velvet ribbon that I will be getting for fall/winter, but I'm waiting until then so I don't lose them all before I'm ready for velvet season).  I haven't managed to find the thin stretch ribbon (the version of the bands that Birchbox carries.  It looks like they are available from the twistband site only as sets of six) anywhere, though.  I love these because they're small and easy to stuff in my wallet/coin purse/commute survival kit/etc., and I have a tendency to wrap them around things like my gearshift, Peeps coin bank, lotion bottle, etc., so I always have one nearby, and if anyone sees one wrapped around something on my desk, it just looks like a piece of ribbon I've wrapped around something for decoration, not a hair accessory.

In more-gentle-than-other-similar-products news, I was using other stretchy non-ribbon hairbands from Walgreen's/Target/etc. (mostly scunci No-Slip Grip headbands), and I'm not sure what the deal was, but the pressure of the bands actually hurts my scalp.  I apparently have a very tender scalp (when my hair gets to a certain length, it also hurts my scalp.  Just my hair.  All by itself.  No headbands.  Just my hair no longer standing on end but rather tilting over under its own weight.  I'm guessing it's the pressure on the follicles.  I have no clue what else could be causing this).  These stretch ribbon bands accomplish exactly the same thing as the non-ribbon bands, except they don't hurt my scalp.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first month with Birchbox and my box arrived damaged, with the perfume destroyed and the little tube half-squeezed from where it either got stepped on or caught in a machine. I contacted Customer Service Friday via email but still haven't heard from them--is that unusual for them? I was told they had the best customer service out there so I'm surprised I haven't heard anything from them about the damaged box and items.


 They USED to have the best customer service...but in the last 6 months or so I feel it has gone waaaaaay downhill. I think they've taken on too many subscribers. Last time I had to contact them it took 4-5 business days to get a reply.

That said, keep in mind that it's the weekend, and customer service at these companies tends to be M-F for the most part.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Aug 19, 2012)

My August box was missing the Oscar Blandi jasmine conditioner. I sent off an email Friday afternoon. I am hoping to hear back by Wednesday. I hope they are not out of the sample, I really wanted to try it.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're flat elastic instead of the circular kind used in typical hair ties. They're more gentle. I personally can't go back after using a twistband. I have really thick hair, and it really makes a difference for me!





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twistbands are merely stretchy pieces of ribbon tied in a knot then used in place of a traditional hair/rubber band.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have bands and ties.  The ties are for ponytails.  I have short hair that I'm in the process of growing out, and I use the bands to keep my hair off my forehead (yesterday, it decided it wanted to *feather*.  I looked like a refugee from 1977), although they're just half-yards of stretch ribbon tied at one end, so I just go to the fabric store and make my own since there's a store by my apartment that sells the wide version of the ribbon for between $1.50 and $4 a yard depending on the kind of ribbon (they have stretch velvet ribbon that I will be getting for fall/winter, but I'm waiting until then so I don't lose them all before I'm ready for velvet season).  I haven't managed to find the thin stretch ribbon (the version of the bands that Birchbox carries.  It looks like they are available from the twistband site only as sets of six) anywhere, though.  I love these because they're small and easy to stuff in my wallet/coin purse/commute survival kit/etc., and I have a tendency to wrap them around things like my gearshift, Peeps coin bank, lotion bottle, etc., so I always have one nearby, and if anyone sees one wrapped around something on my desk, it just looks like a piece of ribbon I've wrapped around something for decoration, not a hair accessory.
> ...


 Thanks!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> In more-gentle-than-other-similar-products news, I was using other stretchy non-ribbon hairbands from Walgreen's/Target/etc. (mostly scunci No-Slip Grip headbands), and I'm not sure what the deal was, but the pressure of the bands actually hurts my scalp.  I apparently have a very tender scalp (when my hair gets to a certain length, it also hurts my scalp.  Just my hair.  All by itself.  No headbands.  Just my hair no longer standing on end but rather tilting over under its own weight.  I'm guessing it's the pressure on the follicles.  I have no clue what else could be causing this).  These stretch ribbon bands accomplish exactly the same thing as the non-ribbon bands, except they don't hurt my scalp.


 Me tooo!! It was like my hair hurt. Which doesn't make sense, but that's how it felt. That's why I love twistbands.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 19, 2012)

I must be the opposite of everyone here hair-wise because I HATED the twistband I got.  It slipped out of my hair, and when I tried wrapping it tighter it broke.  I do have superfine hair like a little kid.  I guess I was destined for rubber grips (and hair dents).


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They USED to have the best customer service...but in the last 6 months or so I feel it has gone waaaaaay downhill. I think they've taken on too many subscribers. Last time I had to contact them it took 4-5 business days to get a reply.
> ...


 
I sent Sephora an email this morning about an issue with my Beauty Insider points and they emailed me back. ON A SUNDAY. I was shocked.


----------



## EricaD (Aug 19, 2012)

For those asking about the Twistbands/making your own, (sorry, I'm unable to quote for some reason) they're made out of foldover elastic. Is you search for 'foldover elasctic headbands' or '1" foldover elastic' you can buy it buy the yard, find tutorials to make your own (shockingly easy) or find people who make and sell them.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 19, 2012)

unless you contact them on twitter @birchboxops i think is their name. i got a reply on a sunday



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It takes about 3-4 work days to write back...they don't work on weekends


----------



## calexxia (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I sent Sephora an email this morning about an issue with my Beauty Insider points and they emailed me back. ON A SUNDAY. I was shocked.


 Yet they don't respond to my messages at all, regardless of the day of the week. Part of why I'm quite over them.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't count a colored plastic bag and a cheap hair tie as real box samples although I know BB does.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! Lots of interesting info in your response.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today. I received:
> 
> ...


 I got the same exact box and its so depressing! My Apothoderm sample was more than half empty as well and I wish the Jouer lipgloss was a bit bigger because I love that color more than what was shown in the picture. I think our box was one of the worst! It cant even compare to the other boxes! The sizes are so ridiculous.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't count a colored plastic bag and a cheap hair tie as real box samples although I know BB does.


 
I don't mind the twistband as an extra, as long as it's not one of the core 4-5 samples.

The stupid plastic bag, though? THAT I was livid about. I'd have rather they just left it out, especially since other subscribers got real usable extras and I got that crap.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The stupid plastic bag, though? THAT I was livid about. I'd have rather they just left it out, especially since other subscribers got real usable extras and I got that crap.


 Mark me down as ALSO hating the Tili bag--if I'm gonna use a plastic bag for anything, I want it to be clear so I can see what's in it. If the design were only on one side, I wouldn't have been as annoyed, I think.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 20, 2012)

> > They're flat elastic instead of the circular kind used in typical hair ties. They're more gentle. I personally can't go back after using a twistband. I have really thick hair, and it really makes a difference for me!
> 
> 
> They have bands and ties. Â The ties are for ponytails. Â I have short hair that I'm in the process of growing out, and I use the bands to keep my hair off my forehead (yesterday, it decided it wanted to *feather*. Â I looked like a refugee from 1977), although they're just half-yards of stretch ribbon tied at one end, so I just go to the fabric store and make my own since there's a store by my apartment that sells the wide version of the ribbon for between $1.50 and $4 a yard depending on the kind of ribbon (they have stretch velvet ribbon that I will be getting for fall/winter, but I'm waiting until then so I don't lose them all before I'm ready for velvet season). Â I haven't managed to find the thin stretch ribbon (the version of the bands that Birchbox carries. Â It looks like they are available from the twistband site only as sets of six) anywhere, though. Â I love these because they're small and easy to stuff in my wallet/coin purse/commute survival kit/etc., and I have a tendency to wrap them around things like my gearshift, Peeps coin bank, lotion bottle, etc., so I always have one nearby, and if anyone sees one wrapped around something on my desk, it just looks like a piece of ribbon I've wrapped around something for decoration, not a hair accessory. In more-gentle-than-other-similar-products news, I was using other stretchy non-ribbon hairbands from Walgreen's/Target/etc. (mostly scunci No-Slip Grip headbands), and I'm not sure what the deal was, but the pressure of the bands actually hurts my scalp. Â I apparently have a very tender scalp (when my hair gets to a certain length, it also hurts my scalp. Â Just my hair. Â All by itself. Â No headbands. Â Just my hair no longer standing on end but rather tilting over under its own weight. Â I'm guessing it's the pressure on the follicles. Â I have no clue what else could be causing this). Â These stretch ribbon bands accomplish exactly the same thing as the non-ribbon bands, except they don't hurt my scalp.


 About the twistband headbands ... try asking the ladies at the fabric stores about elastic instead of ribbon. That's where you'll find exactly what twistband uses. It comes in huge rolls.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 20, 2012)

> For those asking about the Twistbands/making your own, (sorry, I'm unable to quote for some reason) they're made out of foldover elastic. Is you search for 'foldover elasctic headbands' or '1" foldover elastic' you can buy it buy the yard, find tutorials to make your own (shockingly easy) or find people who make and sell them.


 I will be selling them myself as soon as I get the elastic in neon green.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

> unless you contact them on twitter @birchboxops i think is their name. i got a reply on a sunday


 Yeah tweeting them works, I got a response on a Saturday. But they asked me to DM them my email address so they could explain the different DDF sizes and address my missing box. I DM'd them...and have heard nothing. In regards to the Twistbands, I didn't like them. I have very fine hair though like someone else posted above, so maybe they work best in thicker hair? The headband is alright, but I feel like it needs to be wider. That's just my preference. And those Tiling bags...I actually was hoping to get one, haha!! I got bandaids instead (if I am thinking of the correct month).


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Yeah tweeting them works, I got a response on a Saturday. But they asked me to DM them my email address so they could explain the different DDF sizes and address my missing box. I DM'd them...and have heard nothing. In regards to the Twistbands, I didn't like them. I have very fine hair though like someone else posted above, so maybe they work best in thicker hair? The headband is alright, but I feel like it needs to be wider. That's just my preference. And those gTiling bags...I actually was hoping to get one, haha!! I got bandaids instead (if I am thinking of the correct month).


 *Tili (stupid autocorrect!)


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 20, 2012)

OMG @ changing the box images to reflect what they actually sent.  Someone must have read 1984 recently: "There is no tube, the tube never existed, it has always been a card"


----------



## Lainy (Aug 20, 2012)

I found twist band style headbands at dollar tree. I plan on cutting them in half so I can use them as pony tail things. They also sell them at walmart and sephora... I liked the sephora brand the best. You get 8 ribbon hair ties for 8 dollars.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG @ changing the box images to reflect what they actually sent.  Someone must have read 1984 recently: "There is no tube, the tube never existed, it has always been a card"







YES!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those asking about the Twistbands/making your own, (sorry, I'm unable to quote for some reason) they're made out of foldover elastic. Is you search for 'foldover elasctic headbands' or '1" foldover elastic' you can buy it buy the yard, find tutorials to make your own (shockingly easy) or find people who make and sell them.


Um, I love you. I can get 10 yards for less than six bucks!

MWAH! You beautiful woman.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG @ changing the box images to reflect what they actually sent.  Someone must have read 1984 recently: "There is no tube, the tube never existed, it has always been a card"


 Haha...thanks for the giggle this morning!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

I really want to email BB and tell them to quit sending informational emails about the products in my box, since, you know, my box got lost!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be the opposite of everyone here hair-wise because I HATED the twistband I got.  It slipped out of my hair, and when I tried wrapping it tighter it broke.  I do have superfine hair like a little kid.  I guess I was destined for rubber grips (and hair dents).


 Girl, everything you just said... me too.


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same exact box and its so depressing! My Apothoderm sample was more than half empty as well and I wish the Jouer lipgloss was a bit bigger because I love that color more than what was shown in the picture. I think our box was one of the worst! It cant even compare to the other boxes! The sizes are so ridiculous.


I received the Apothoderm a few months back and asked Birchbox about it. They said it's the correct size. Someone else mentioned that the tube is larger than the intended sample size. So, I guess if you weighted the contents, it would be correct, but just looks ridiculously small in that tube.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

In case anyone still wondered about the different DDF sizes, I got a reply to my tweet:

Hi Meghan,

I saw your tweet about the DDF cleansers. To clear up the different sizes, the sample sizes were allocated based on what was in the rest of the box. Please do let us know if you have any other questions or concerns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xo

Sarah
Birchbox | Operations Associate


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone still wondered about the different DDF sizes, I got a reply to my tweet:
> 
> ...


Really? Because the rest of my box was *crap*. 5 tinfoil tanner packets, 3 q-tips soaked in eye makeup remover, perfume sample, and the razor. So why would that rate a two ounce DDF?


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Really? Because the rest of my box was *crap*. 5 tinfoil tanner packets, 3 q-tips soaked in eye makeup remover, perfume sample, and the razor. So why would that rate a two ounce DDF?


 I thought the same thing!! Someone else should ask this question. I guarantee we'll get a different answer.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mark me down as ALSO hating the Tili bag--if I'm gonna use a plastic bag for anything, I want it to be clear so I can see what's in it. If the design were only on one side, I wouldn't have been as annoyed, I think.


  And didn't they promote it as meeting airport regulations, or at least being useable for air travel? Hogwash. No American airport I can think of will allow one of those colored bags through inspection!


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the same thing!! Someone else should ask this question. I guarantee we'll get a different answer.


I decided to just mention it in passing on the website while canceling my subscription.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? Because the rest of my box was *crap*. 5 tinfoil tanner packets, 3 q-tips soaked in eye makeup remover, perfume sample, and the razor. So why would that rate a two ounce DDF?


I see you are "enjoying" the same box of joy I received lol. I am really on the fence about them. The sub isn't that much but the only thing I liked was the razor. They have one more month with me and if not, Im cancelling.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 20, 2012)

does anyone know if the pixi shadow sticks actually sharpen? i know they aren't self sharpening and both their website and the birchbox website mentioned they work with pixi's dual sharpener, i'm just trying to figure out how it would actually sharpen it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the pixi shadow sticks actually sharpen? i know they aren't self sharpening and both their website and the birchbox website mentioned they work with pixi's dual sharpener, i'm just trying to figure out how it would actually sharpen it.


 U use a sharpener and sharpen the plastic too...UD shadow sticks are the same way. weird concept if U ask me lol


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 20, 2012)

> In case anyone still wondered about the different DDF sizes, I got a reply to my tweet: Hi Meghan, IÂ saw your tweet about the DDF cleansers. To clear up the different sizes, the sample sizes were allocated based on what was in the rest of the box. Please do let us know if you have any other questions or concerns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xo Sarah Birchbox | Operations Associate


 If I have been reading the other posts correctly (and I may not, since I was just skimming them) the larger DDF cleanser went in the box that had the Larabar instead of the razor. That was how they made room for it.


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want to email BB and tell them to quit sending informational emails about the products in my box, since, you know, my box got lost!


 GRRRRRRRRRR Me too!!!!

No Aug box for me...but I did get a short/curt email saying they were "addressing my request"

Just shot off a GRUMPY email to them because it would seem my BB is having a grand time traveling around the state of California; while in Nevada I have no BB.

Right now their customer service sucks...and I told them if it was easier to refund my $$ then please do.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

> GRRRRRRRRRR Me too!!!! No Aug box for me...but I did get a short/curt email saying they were "addressing my request" Just shot off a GRUMPY email to them because it would seem my BB is having a grand time traveling around the state of California; while in Nevada I have no BB. Right now their customer service sucks...and I told them if it was easier to refund my $$ then please do.


 I got the same email. They really don't seem to be "addressing my request" though! I am really appalled with their CS at this point, and it sucks because they used to be really really great. Not so much anymore.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 20, 2012)

^Mine never got to me, just call them like I did. They are shipping my box today. Received tracking info right after I got off the phone. I'm not excited about this month's box anyway, just blah!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

> ^Mine never got to me, just call them like I did. They are shipping my box today. Received tracking info right after I got off the phone. I'm not excited about this month's box anyway, just blah!


 I emailed and called as well. When I called, I was told I was put on a list for when replacement boxes come in. That was over a week ago. No tracking, nothing. And when I try to find out what is going on, like how long it will take, they email back that they are working on it. Seriously??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In case anyone still wondered about the different DDF sizes, I got a reply to my tweet:
> ...


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine is finally back in California and 1-2 days out.

My was originally on track to arrive on the 10th and then when it got to Los Angeles area - it somehow went out to Florida and stayed for a week.  I guess it had a nice vacation out there.  Hope it went to my favorite restraurant Too Too Tangos while it was there.  

I don't panic about it.  It's a $10 sub with free shipping.  Birchbox has always been amazing about sending replacement if they must.  I give it ten-full business days before I get concerned and ask them.   If tracking hadn't moved by Wednesday I would have contacted them but now I can see my box is making it's way back to me, it's okay.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 20, 2012)

Finally arrived today. Not sad I cancelled. The cleanser is the 4 oz size, but I won't get to 

try it anytime soon because it is too close to vacation. The lotion is, indeed, the pom scent

I was dreading. It moisturizes well enough, but it isn't at all what I'd want to smell like

if I were around people.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally arrived today. Not sad I cancelled. The cleanser is the 4 oz size, but I won't get to
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of the wish body butter in Pomegranate.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Mine is finally back in California and 1-2 days out. My was originally on track to arrive on the 10th and then when it got to Los Angeles area - it somehow went out to Florida and stayed for a week. Â I guess it had a nice vacation out there. Â Hope it went to my favorite restraurant Too Too Tangos while it was there. Â  I don't panic about it. Â It's a $10 sub with free shipping. Â Birchbox has always been amazing about sending replacement if they must. Â I give it ten-full business days before I get concerned and ask them. Â  If tracking hadn't moved by Wednesday I would have contacted them but now I can see my box is making it's way back to me, it's okay.


 I usually do not worry about it because a lot of times get the box before my tracking moves. It's just the point of the la-di-da attitude on their end. It's really beginning to make me mad.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually do not worry about it because a lot of times get the box before my tracking moves. It's just the point of the la-di-da attitude on their end. It's really beginning to make me mad.


 Totally agree with that!  I also hate waiting over 48+ hours for a response on issues.  There was one month where it was like 4 business days and that is too much IMO.

I'm still okay with Birchbox as a whole, but since they launched BB Man there are definite cracks in their service.  They seem understaffed and not keeping their agents all on the same page.  If I was them, I'd keep it at this level for awhile until things get more under control.  Don't add more subs or change things up.  Maybe, if they can afford to, hire a few more ppl and get them up to speed before increasing anything.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of the wish body butter in Pomegranate.


 I think it smells like sour fruit, it is odd. 

I do like the Juicy, which is a shock. It smells like Harvey Prince's Hello, 

which I also liked.


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally agree with that!  I also hate waiting over 48+ hours for a response on issues.  There was one month where it was like 4 business days and that is too much IMO.


 The last thing I wanted before quitting was to redeem my 200 points. Since the Zoya Blogger Collection was still showing as "free ship", I decided to get that. Except every single time I put it in my cart and tried to check out, it showed $5 shipping!




I sent multiple emails, and then started stalking them on their Facebook page. It took three damn days for them to fix the problem!


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 20, 2012)

I ordered the Sabon Foot Cream from the Birchbox shop and on the site is states that it is a 12.8 oz. jar but when it arrived today it was a little 5.27 oz. jar!!


----------



## ashereebee (Aug 20, 2012)

So, this month makes a year with Birchbox and I have never received one of those % off codes.  I generally love Birchbox, and usually find at least one or two things in each box that I like.  I try to be upbeat and positive but when some folks are getting these codes and I'm not, well, I guess this is my first real "Birchbox Bummer".  :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Sabon Foot Cream from the Birchbox shop and on the site is states that it is a 12.8 oz. jar but when it arrived today it was a little 5.27 oz. jar!!


 I would definitely be contacting them, because that is not cool at all!


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would definitely be contacting them, because that is not cool at all!


 I emailed them right away but it takes FOREVER for them to respond lately, the last time I contacted them it took a week for them to get back to me! I just thought I would warn people here if they were interested in ordering too


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 20, 2012)

> I ordered the Sabon Foot Cream from the Birchbox shop and on the site is states that it is a 12.8 oz. jar but when it arrived today it was a little 5.27 oz. jar!! Â :esel_tripmotz:


 I received mine today and it's 5.27oz as well. I sent them a message on twitter, they usually respond really fast there.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? Because the rest of my box was *crap*. 5 tinfoil tanner packets, 3 q-tips soaked in eye makeup remover, perfume sample, and the razor. So why would that rate a two ounce DDF?


 I got the tiny Stainiac sample, the juicy sample &amp; 2 hand sanitizing wipes along with the small DDF cleanser. Pretty sure aside from the razor &amp; cleanser, the value of by box was under $5.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally arrived today. Not sad I cancelled. The cleanser is the 4 oz size, but I won't get to
> 
> ...


 I think this kind of debunks the large DDF with Lara Bar idea


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them right away but it takes FOREVER for them to respond lately, the last time I contacted them it took a week for them to get back to me!


 Calling gets an immediate fix most of the time...


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 20, 2012)

Got my box today, with those Beauty Fixation q-tips. The photo on Birchbox shows 3 q-tips? However, I've only received two.

Did anyone else get three, or is two the norm?

Thanks!


----------



## astokes (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, with those Beauty Fixation q-tips. The photo on Birchbox shows 3 q-tips? However, I've only received two.
> 
> ...


 I got 3. Definitely contact them. I've seen others that had problems with the stupid way those q-tips were packaged.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mark me down as ALSO hating the Tili bag--if I'm gonna use a plastic bag for anything, I want it to be clear so I can see what's in it. If the design were only on one side, I wouldn't have been as annoyed, I think.


i would take the tili bag over the freaking MEN'S cologne any day. now that really pissed me off in june


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 20, 2012)

I LOVE the razor! I think I've been converted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone tried the ddf cleanser yet? I might try it tomorrow night. Excited!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would definitely be contacting them, because that is not cool at all!


 word. what a rip off. stalk them if u have to lol


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I LOVE the razor! I think I've been converted.
> 
> 
> ...


 me too. i can't stop touching my legs. they feel so damn smooth lol.  i will use my coupon to buy the refills


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I just got my crummy box 1.  Too lazy to look up the number, it's the box that had the absolutely ridiculous Stila foundation card, tiny YuBe moisturizer, shave lotion, razor, and perfume.  Absolutely no deluxe samples



  This has got to be my worst box and I received that awful Feb box!  I do like the razor though...not too keen on that moisturizing strip (it feels like goop all over my legs) but the razor does give a close shave and I was surprised how fast I was done shaving.  What's most upsetting about this box is that BB changed the pic that showed the Stila sample was supposed to come in a silver tube.  They retook the pic - Not cool BB!  The Stila card has no trade value....waaaah.  I'll be holding a grudge at this box for awhile....

Well I guess this was a lose some month.  Hopefully I'll be on the win BB next month.  This sub drives me crazy!!!!

Still waiting on box 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## margaretfogs (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new to this site, my name is Margaret, and I'm a college student who really shouldn't be spending all my money on beauty products and things like Birchbox. There, I've said it! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had some issues with BB in the past with boring samples or errors... especially this month. When I got my box (#12), all it had was the razor, the SHU UMERA Art of Hair Oil, and stila forever your curl mascara. The list in the box said I was missing the Juicy Couture perfume, and TALIKA Lash Conditioning Cleanser. Granted, I didn't really want what I was missing, but I felt gypped!  I emailed them on a Friday, and they got back to me relatively quickly, and sent me a whole new box, which I got today. They also accidentally gave me double of the lash cleanser... Oh well, more samples to take up space in my room! Maybe it helped that I threatened to cancel, haha. It's so annoying that they keep making mistakes like this! Also, the first month I had it, they sent me two identical boxes on the same day, which wasn't a _bad_ mistake, but it was weird! Haha, they can never get it right.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Aug 20, 2012)

Birchbox has the worst Customer Service in the world!!! I emailed them three times in the past months, and I have never received a satisfactory reply!

This month I received in my box  a sample of shampoo and conditioner for dry hair, I have oily hair as described in my profile. I decided to email them, complain about this sample, and ask for another sample. Their reply was super annoying: they tried to convince me that this shampoo is for all types of hair. I emailed them again, and finally they told me that birchbox is unable to exchange or send out additional samples.

I am super disappointed, I cannot cancel because I am an annual subscriber! Otherwise, I would have cancelled today.

I feel like Birchbox is going to have a lot of cancellations this month!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually just got a response to my email questioning the card vs the tube, she actually said

Quote: Thanks for reaching out. So sorry for the confusion, the sample you received was correct. The tube on your box photo is the full-size product.
No, it isn't.  I am not responding because the idea of being flat out lied to makes me fume.  After years working customer service I just can't bring myself to write the crazy lady email I want to write.  I'm going to pretend she just doesn't know, or that her eyeballs are watering all day reading emails complaining about the stupid foundation sample.  



> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I just got my crummy box 1.  Too lazy to look up the number, it's the box that had the absolutely ridiculous Stila foundation card, tiny YuBe moisturizer, shave lotion, razor, and perfume.  Absolutely no deluxe samples
> 
> ...


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, my first box turned out well!  Actually, my second box turned out well because my first box went to an amalgamation of my billing and shipping addresses.  I seriously don't know if it was Birchbox or me that screwed it up.  Anyway, I called them and let them know that it looked like the box was going to an impossible address, and they shipped me another right away, which I thought was quite good.

I got #31, and it's quite nice, I think.  I looked through all the boxes online, and there would have been about five that I would have chosen, and #31 would have been included.

I don't really wear perfume that often, but the Juicy scent is alright.  I actually think the tape things will come come in handy.  As for the razor, I have yes to try it, and a million years ago I didn't like schick, but that was because they put little wires on it so I'm overall pleased with it because I do think it will be useful.

The things I'm most excited about, though, are the eyeshadow stick and the stainiac deluxe sample.  I'd been wanting some stainiac for about six months, so this is perfect.

All in all, I'm pleased that I finally signed up for Birchbox.


----------



## lady41 (Aug 21, 2012)

> I received the Apothoderm a few months back and asked Birchbox about it. They said it's the correct size. Someone else mentioned that the tube is larger than the intended sample size. So, I guess if you weighted the contents, it would be correct, but just looks ridiculously small in that tube.


I got that same sample in my beauty army box..it was also half full (lol trying to be positive)


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Aug 21, 2012)

Meggpi~  I hear ya!  I've been going back and forth if it's worth my time to write them and complain.  Seems everyone is getting the same response....essentially saying the sample "card" is correct.  I'm already mad, so getting that response back will just boil my blood.  I'd threaten to cancel if I wasn't on annual :/

Quote:

Thanks for reaching out. So sorry for the confusion, the sample you received was correct. The tube on your box photo is the full-size product.

This is bull*   .....everyone can see the full size pic, and it's NOT a silver tube!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Hey guys! I'm new to this site, my name is Margaret, and I'm a college student who really shouldn't be spending all my money on beauty products and things like Birchbox. There, I've said it! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had some issues with BB in the past with boring samples or errors... especially this month. When I got my box (#12), all it had was the razor, theÂ SHU UMERA Art of Hair Oil, and stila forever your curl mascara. The list in the box said I was missing the Juicy Couture perfume, and TALIKA Lash Conditioning Cleanser. Granted, I didn't really want what I was missing, but I felt gypped! Â I emailed them on a Friday, and they got back to me relatively quickly, and sent me a whole new box, which I got today. They also accidentally gave me double of the lash cleanser... Oh well, more samples to take up space in my room! Maybe it helped that I threatened to cancel, haha. It's so annoying that they keep making mistakes like this! Also, the first month I had it, they sent me two identical boxes on the same day, which wasn't aÂ _bad_ mistake, but it was weird! Haha, they can never get it right.Â


 Wow. This just makes me even angrier that I can't seem to get them replace my missing box. I am on some list apparently. Why!?? I keep reading how fast people are getting replacements, and now double boxes. I think I may be done with BB. Serious this time, haha!!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2012)

I emailed Birchbox Ops instead of Paulina since my box came yesterday and was missing one of the Cosmodyne items - the nasty wipes were there but I'm missing that second item. I did so because I wanted to see how long it would take them to answer and what their solution would be.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Aug 21, 2012)

i ended up trying out the eye rock stickers the other night. i had to trim them down to fit my small eye but i guess not enough because they still are a bit too big and felt weird


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually just got a response to my email questioning the card vs the tube, she actually said
> 
> No, it isn't.  I am not responding because the idea of being flat out lied to makes me fume.  After years working customer service I just can't bring myself to write the crazy lady email I want to write.  I'm going to pretend she just doesn't know, or that her eyeballs are watering all day reading emails complaining about the stupid foundation sample.


Yeah, NO. Oh BB...


----------



## sammajamma (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel like everyones a little too hard on birchbox! I mean I know sometimes the boxes aren't the best, but other months they are amazing! And you can't expect to be 100% satisfied when you sign up for something thats meant to surprise you every month! I know the costumer service has been lacking a little lately, but the company has really been picking up recently so I'm sure they are overwhelmed. ESPECIALLY when there are not so great months and everyone is writing in to complain! 

For something that only ends up costing about $5 a month (because you get the rest back in birchbox points) I just feel like we can't be too picky! Birchbox is so fun and exciting and even if theres a bad month, you're still gettting new products to try and the excitement of the surprise!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? Because the rest of my box was *crap*. 5 tinfoil tanner packets, 3 q-tips soaked in eye makeup remover, perfume sample, and the razor. So why would that rate a two ounce DDF?


If they send a product to people, everyone who gets it should receive the same size!  END OF STORY!  It's ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 21, 2012)

> I feel like everyones a little too hard on birchbox! I mean I know sometimes the boxes aren't the best, but other months they are amazing! And you can't expect to be 100% satisfied when you sign up for something thats meant to surprise you every month! I know the costumer service has been lacking a little lately, but the company has really been picking up recently so I'm sure they are overwhelmed. ESPECIALLY when there are not so great months and everyone is writing in to complain!Â  For something that only ends up costing about $5 a month (because you get the rest back in birchbox points) I just feel like we can't be too picky! Birchbox is so fun and exciting and even if theres a bad month, you're still gettting new products to try and the excitement of the surprise!!


 Agreed!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like everyones a little too hard on birchbox! I mean I know sometimes the boxes aren't the best, but other months they are amazing! And you can't expect to be 100% satisfied when you sign up for something thats meant to surprise you every month! I know the costumer service has been lacking a little lately, but the company has really been picking up recently so I'm sure they are overwhelmed. ESPECIALLY when there are not so great months and everyone is writing in to complain!
> 
> For something that only ends up costing about $5 a month (because you get the rest back in birchbox points) I just feel like we can't be too picky! Birchbox is so fun and exciting and even if theres a bad month, you're still gettting new products to try and the excitement of the surprise!!


Yea I agree with her ^^^

You guys are way to hard on something you decided to sign up for.

Please view situations as a jar half full and never half empty.

Your trying out products that is the point of samples...when you go to places you get samples with purchase its exciting cuz you dont know what it is...

Either way you had to purchase something for it.

Situations where items were missing in boxes is a bit faulty I dont agree with that...but all other aspects...lighten up..

I ran a customer service department and never compensated people who tried to threaten or were miserable...being polite gets you things not being mean..

You want to cancel by all means go ahead..there are lines of people ready to take your place.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 21, 2012)

Not a knock at birchbox, but the Juicy perfume doesn't seem to last!  And it's not because it's a sample size (I have samples of Juicy perfumes I have fun sizes of and they're fine).  The one I wear most is couture couture and it lasts pretty long.  The new one (the sample in this month's bb) is already worn off and I put it on at 7 this morning!


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You want to cancel by all means go ahead..there are lines of people ready to take your place.


 My spot just opened up!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a knock at birchbox, but the Juicy perfume doesn't seem to last!  And it's not because it's a sample size (I have samples of Juicy perfumes I have fun sizes of and they're fine).  The one I wear most is couture couture and it lasts pretty long.  The new one (the sample in this month's bb) is already worn off and I put it on at 7 this morning!


 I agree! I had the same problem. I loved the scent, but it just didn't last at all. Even when I sprayed it on my clothes.


----------



## Leiakat (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like everyones a little too hard on birchbox! I mean I know sometimes the boxes aren't the best, but other months they are amazing! And you can't expect to be 100% satisfied when you sign up for something thats meant to surprise you every month! I know the costumer service has been lacking a little lately, but the company has really been picking up recently so I'm sure they are overwhelmed. ESPECIALLY when there are not so great months and everyone is writing in to complain!
> 
> For something that only ends up costing about $5 a month (because you get the rest back in birchbox points) I just feel like we can't be too picky! Birchbox is so fun and exciting and even if theres a bad month, you're still gettting new products to try and the excitement of the surprise!!


 As a customer you can expect a certain level of quality.  This isn't my buddy,  or a non-profit,  it is a for profit company that is now giving a very uneven service.  Everyone is paying the same amount,  yet some people are getting cherries and the others lemons.   It isn't like they are keeping a tally either,  an over the top box to follow the so-so boxes,  so some people routinely get the duds.  For those of us that have subscribed for a long time,  it is really disappointing to watch the company slide. 

Thankfully there are now some really great options to move on to!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a knock at birchbox, but the Juicy perfume doesn't seem to last!  And it's not because it's a sample size (I have samples of Juicy perfumes I have fun sizes of and they're fine).  The one I wear most is couture couture and it lasts pretty long.  The new one (the sample in this month's bb) is already worn off and I put it on at 7 this morning!


 Agreed, I was kind of glad because it gave me a headache lol. Too bad ALL the scents I like seem to give me a headache.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a full size of viva la juicy and I love that stuff and people always tell me I smell amazing but I can't wear it because it hurts my head so bad.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been one of those people who says over and over a lot people have unreasonable expectations and should go easy on Birchbox and now I'm one of the people complaining.  I guess it depends on what you think is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meggpi~  I hear ya!  I've been going back and forth if it's worth my time to write them and complain.  Seems everyone is getting the same response....essentially saying the sample "card" is correct.  I'm already mad, so getting that response back will just boil my blood.  I'd threaten to cancel if I wasn't on annual :/
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leiakat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As a customer you can expect a certain level of quality.  This isn't my buddy,  or a non-profit,  it is a for profit company that is now giving a very uneven service.  Everyone is paying the same amount,  yet some people are getting cherries and the others lemons.   It isn't like they are keeping a tally either,  an over the top box to follow the so-so boxes,  so some people routinely get the duds.  For those of us that have subscribed for a long time,  it is really disappointing to watch the company slide.
> ...


 This exactly! Mutliply this by the completely inconsistent customer service and you've pretty much got the perfect storm for discontent.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 21, 2012)

LAtPoly Quote: Mine is finally back in California and 1-2 days out.

My was originally on track to arrive on the 10th and then when it got to Los Angeles area - it somehow went out to Florida and stayed for a week. I guess it had a nice vacation out there. Hope it went to my favorite restraurant Too Too Tangos while it was there.

I don't panic about it. It's a $10 sub with free shipping. Birchbox has always been amazing about sending replacement if they must. I give it ten-full business days before I get concerned and ask them. If tracking hadn't moved by Wednesday I would have contacted them but now I can see my box is making it's way back to me, it's okay.

That's a sensible reaction. BB shouldn't be blamed if the shipper is giving the grand tour to a box. Free shipping unfortunately seems to be often worth what you pay for it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leiakat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like everyones a little too hard on birchbox! I mean I know sometimes the boxes aren't the best, but other months they are amazing! And you can't expect to be 100% satisfied when you sign up for something thats meant to surprise you every month! I know the costumer service has been lacking a little lately, but the company has really been picking up recently so I'm sure they are overwhelmed. ESPECIALLY when there are not so great months and everyone is writing in to complain!
> 
> For something that only ends up costing about $5 a month (because you get the rest back in birchbox points) I just feel like we can't be too picky! Birchbox is so fun and exciting and even if theres a bad month, you're still gettting new products to try and the excitement of the surprise!!


 Again, this is a service we PAY for, and there are reasonable expectations. They should not accept more subscribers than they can handle in such a way that we've come to expect (that is, basic service and kept promises). They promised no foil packets or tiny one use samples. They've been showing up every month. The box values are so wildly different that some are literally 4-5 times higher valued than others. Customer service used to handle issues well, now you wait forever to get shrugged off.

My first year with Birchbox was amazing and I wouldn't have dreamed of canceling. They've gone so far downhill in these last months that I've done just that and moved on to other companies.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 21, 2012)

Quote: Hey guys! I'm new to this site, my name is Margaret, and I'm a college student who really shouldn't be spending all my money on beauty products and things like Birchbox. There, I've said it! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had some issues with BB in the past with boring samples or errors... especially this month. When I got my box (#12), all it had was the razor, the SHU UMERA Art of Hair Oil, and stila forever your curl mascara. The list in the box said I was missing the Juicy Couture perfume, and TALIKA Lash Conditioning Cleanser. Granted, I didn't really want what I was missing, but I felt gypped! I emailed them on a Friday, and they got back to me relatively quickly, and sent me a whole new box, which I got today. They also accidentally gave me double of the lash cleanser... Oh well, more samples to take up space in my room! Maybe it helped that I threatened to cancel, haha. It's so annoying that they keep making mistakes like this! Also, the first month I had it, they sent me two identical boxes on the same day, which wasn't a _bad_ mistake, but it was weird! Haha, they can never get it right. 

 

Last month one of my boxes didn't have two of the products I was supposed to get but two others, so I called them and they sent the right box. Rather than annoying, it blows me away that they went overboard to send me the proper box. I just worry about them because enough of this will hurt their business. The cancellations won't, because there are people ready to jump onto those open spots. It may even help to downsize a little.

It's kind of amusing that everyone thinks they got the worst box. People get tradeable items like tanning wipes and they're so offended. I think getting the two hand sanitizer wipes and the Stila BS sample between my two boxes makes them the worst, and nothing will change my mind! I win!






My first box has almost always come late, and my second so far is early. I've stopped worrying about it, because it won't come any earlier despite my fretting.

My friend got the eyeliner stickers and she's going to give them to kids for halloween. She was going to give me the Staniac until I told her it doesn't work well as a lipstain but is a fabulous cheek stain.  Lemons into lemonade, tastes good and goes down easy!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 21, 2012)

> Barbiez, the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



looks pretty! I wouldn't have minded getting that. My box just came and I think I'm good with it. Happy about some of the products:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Schick razor DDF cleanser Viva la Juicy la Fleur Show Stoppers designer tape -- even if it justÂ has 2 little strips!Â 

But I'm completely bummed out about my Stila sample. (a) because it came on a card and ( B) even though I stated in my profile that my skin is medium, I received the darkest sample. And that was the product I was REALLY looking forward to getting! :-/ On the upside, I'd say the majority of the box was a win. AND, I got a Julep subscription forÂ $0.01Â  (just for the intro box) and itÂ also came in today.Â I'm overall pretty happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I think BB knows they screwed up with this one. At first the picture was a tube now they changed it to a carded sample. I got a response from them here is what they said: Thanks for being in touch. I'm so sorry you were disappointed in the sample! The size of the sample sent to you was the correct size. This is not a typical size sample for Birchbox, we usually send out deluxe samples for multiple uses. This sample is Stila's brand new product and we were really excited for our customers to try it, even though it is small. We also thought that having the three products on one card would provide a good feel for the product. I hope the other samples in your box made up for the size of the Stila sample. Nope.. the other samples didn't make up for the stilla. Other than the perfume, not one of the products was a deluxe sample. The other samples I got (tiny tube of lotion that wasn't even half full, one foil package of the buffing beads and a one time use mask sample and one hand soap sample) were almost as bad. They say of their website:Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you. None of the samples I got are generously sized nor do they have enough product to allow me to figure out if they will work for me.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 21, 2012)

I wasn't too excited about my box until I saw it in person, and now it's pretty so-so.

Excited to try the Miss Jessie's and glad I got a full-size product. 

Even with one q-tip missing, my box was still worth about $37 so my investment was returned and that's all I ask.

http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/08/birchbox-august-2012.html


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! I had the same problem. I loved the scent, but it just didn't last at all. Even when I sprayed it on my clothes.


That's odd.  I love their scents...just wish this one lasted like the others.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this has been mentioned yet or anyone else has noticed but BB changed the picture of the box that has the stilia foundation in it. Origionally the sample shown was in a tube and now its a carded sample. Kinda shady!


 I love that in the new picture, the reflection is still obviously the old picture.  So shady.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 21, 2012)

The beauty fix q-tip situation baffles me--some people got just a few to try and some people (like myself) got the full kit (24 in a kit I believe).  I got the pre-tweeze/wax ones and I used one, it's pretty good I guess....and I really shouldn't be the one complaining, but why were some people getting full size (only $5!!! come on--not that hard to do full size when you give away 38 dollar stila bronzer, birchbox!) and some got 2 or 3!!

That's just stupid.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beauty fix q-tip situation baffles me--some people got just a few to try and some people (like myself) got the full kit (24 in a kit I believe).  I got the pre-tweeze/wax ones and I used one, it's pretty good I guess....and I really shouldn't be the one complaining, but why were some people getting full size (only $5!!! come on--not that hard to do full size when you give away 38 dollar stila bronzer, birchbox!) and some got 2 or 3!!
> 
> That's just stupid.


 I wonder if it's like the DDF cleanser - the box without the razor got a 4.5 oz cleanser, because the other items were tiny cheapies, while the boxes with the razors got a 2 oz sample?

No idea how they decide these things.


----------



## astokes (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's like the DDF cleanser - the box without the razor got a 4.5 oz cleanser, because the other items were tiny cheapies, while the boxes with the razors got a 2 oz sample?
> ...


 Someone posted a box back a few pages with the razor and the 4.0z DDF and the full size QTips. So there really is no rhyme or reason to how these were distributed.


----------



## Roxane68 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, with those Beauty Fixation q-tips. The photo on Birchbox shows 3 q-tips? However, I've only received two.
> 
> ...


I got 2 in mine also. I didn't think it was worth my time to email them about it. If you do decide to complain, let me know how they resolve it and I might make the effort.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted a box back a few pages with the razor and the 4.0z DDF and the full size QTips. So there really is no rhyme or reason to how these were distributed.


 That's a crazy box!! wow, lucky duck. I got a razor and the 2oz size cleanser in my first box.  still haven't received my 2nd box though! UGH!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Sabon Foot Cream from the Birchbox shop and on the site is states that it is a 12.8 oz. jar but when it arrived today it was a little 5.27 oz. jar!!


 I contacted BBops on Twitter.  They replied and asked for my e-mail, then I got a shipping e-mail that another jar of Sabon is coming my way.  So maybe they're sending a second one since the first was half the size it's shown on the site?  I went on Sabon's website and they also show it as a 12.8oz jar.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally arrived today. Not sad I cancelled. The cleanser is the 4 oz size, but I won't get to
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like everyones a little too hard on birchbox! I mean I know sometimes the boxes aren't the best, but other months they are amazing! And you can't expect to be 100% satisfied when you sign up for something thats meant to surprise you every month! I know the costumer service has been lacking a little lately, but the company has really been picking up recently so I'm sure they are overwhelmed. ESPECIALLY when there are not so great months and everyone is writing in to complain!
> 
> For something that only ends up costing about $5 a month (because you get the rest back in birchbox points) I just feel like we can't be too picky! Birchbox is so fun and exciting and even if theres a bad month, you're still gettting new products to try and the excitement of the surprise!!


 This is why I am being hard on BB at the moment.  I am pissed that I am continually being lied to, or just plain ignored.  Oh and one of my boxes is missing.   Anyways here is a response I got via email (I had forgotten I emailed them when I tweeted them about this issue.)  You can see from the other poster's box that is pictures above that the answer I was given was just not true.  I mean, the razor WAS the "Birchbox Find, correct???

Hi Meghan,

Thanks for getting in touch with us! Some boxes received the larger DDF sample because the Birchbox find was not included in their boxes. We control the boxes values and try not to make any exceed the others by a lot so that is why samples of different sizes were used.

Don't hesitate to contact us if you have any other questions/concerns and have a wonderful day!

Best,

Crystal

Crystal

Birchbox | Operations Associate

230 Park Avenue South

New York, NY 10003

o. 877-487-7272


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 21, 2012)

Between my two subs, I'm happy and getting use of my samples. Q-tips with makeup removers are almost used up and stay in my purse, for on the go fixes. Tan towels got used last night and left me nicely tanned, not Jersey Shore-rocking-orange.. Miss Jessie's is really nice and works great on my hair.. Yu-Be is going in my stash for dry winter skin(small tube, but I've sampled before and a little lasts long for spot treatment).. Pixi lip/line was traded because the color was a bit dark for my taste.. DDF cleanser won't get used yet; I've got so many open cleansers to finish up. Razors are always nice, already opened one and like the close shave.. Oh yes, the perfume; like the scent, but not the best staying power. I wasn't gaga this month over any one item, but I'm finding myself using up the samples. I hope BB amps it up next month, so we'll have nicer emoticons around, instead of angry ones lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "We control the boxes values and try not to make any exceed the others by a lot so that is why samples of different sizes were used."


 I don't agree with this statement at all. And it's poorly written...weird CS, weird.


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 21, 2012)

Heard back from CS today and am happy they'll be replacing the two damaged items from my box. Hopefully it won't take two weeks to receive them.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 21, 2012)

> i ended up trying out the eye rock stickers the other night. i had to trim them down to fit my small eye but i guess not enough because theyÂ still are a bit too bigÂ and felt weird
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I actually think they look very nice on you!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i would take the tili bag over the freaking MEN'S cologne any day. now that really pissed me off in june


 That stupid cologne was worse than the paper coasters I got in November.


----------



## mamide4amores (Aug 21, 2012)

This is what I received in my Birchbox this month.



I'm pretty happy with everything I got in my box EXCEPT for the Pixi Cheek Gel....I was supposed to get the eye shadow pencil but instead received some color I would NEVER put on my cheeks and this is the response I got:

Hi Heather,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry for the delay and the sample trouble! I would love to send you a replacement of the shadow pen but unfortunately we no longer have the inventory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have added 50 Birchbox points in your account for the trouble.

In the meantime, give the Cheek gel a try! Pixi is a wonderful brand all around and their products never seem to fail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

xo,

Paulina
Birchbox | Operations Associate


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got 2 in mine also. I didn't think it was worth my time to email them about it. If you do decide to complain, let me know how they resolve it and I might make the effort.


 It seems that the sample was actually 3 swabs.

I did contact Birchbox via twitter and they told me to expect an email from them.

Naturally, it's been hours and I haven't gotten one but I'll let you know if that changes!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last month one of my boxes didn't have two of the products I was supposed to get but two others, so I called them and they sent the right box. Rather than annoying, it blows me away that they went overboard to send me the proper box. I just worry about them because enough of this will hurt their business. The cancellations won't, because there are people ready to jump onto those open spots. It may even help to downsize a little.
> ...


 I'm so glad someone else finally agrees with me that the sanitizer wipes are the worst! I would have much rather had the tanning towels, which I have already received and actually liked when I thought I would hate them. And I think that Stila sample was the other worst box. You win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamide4amores* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I received in my Birchbox this month.
> 
> ...


 Only 50 points...haven't others been given 100 before for a mistake like that?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Aug 21, 2012)

I emailed Birchbox about my August box missing the Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner on Friday afternoon. Its the end of the business day, so in my book Birchbox has had two and half days to get back to me. That baffles me. I'm sure they are busy but I only had four samples in my box, not counting the razor. So I didn't get 1/4 of my boxes contents.  I think I at least deserve an email saying we are looking into it, and I don't count the auto generated email that is spit out to any email to Birchbox Ops.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Only 50 points...haven't others been given 100 before for a mistake like that?Â


 I think this is another little hint that the points system will be going bye-bye!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 50 points...haven't others been given 100 before for a mistake like that?


My guess would be it's because she did receive a full sized makeup item that's of comparable value, but who knows?


----------



## alice blue (Aug 21, 2012)

The nail polish q-tips expire in October. 





I tried them out, they are ok, nothing special. Haven't checked the 

expiration dates on anything else...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2012)

See, there's the problem...some people got a full sized makeup item AND the $10 razor. Some of us got neither.


----------



## petitamour (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally I think the 50 points is pretty generous... I mean I'm still kind of new but it was a really nice box overall!

Thats $5 in credits so I think I'd take it any day but thats just me. 

I get being upset with not getting the right product though.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, there's the problem...some people got a full sized makeup item AND the $10 razor. Some of us got neither.


 I don't understand how they allocate the lifestyle samples/finds. It really sucked to have received two food samples in consecutive boxes (June/July). All 4 of my boxes so far had like 2 lifestyle things each, which is fine.. until BB considers them as part of the 5 (or so) of core samples.

You're right though, some of the boxes are great. Most are run-of-the-mill, and many seem to negate their promise of foil packets. Now I understand if that's up to what the companies provide for them, but knowing that foil packets are perceived in this community as negative, cheap, or impractical/ messy.. they shouldn't accept them. Now we're probably frustrated, and don't even want to bother.

I recall from Zadi that August in general is a dull month for products.. hopefully it'll pick up in the fall.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted a box back a few pages with the razor and the 4.0z DDF and the full size QTips. So there really is no rhyme or reason to how these were distributed.


 My DDF was actually 4.5 oz, not the 4oz I originally posted.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nail polish q-tips expire in October.
> 
> ...


I just ordered a bunch of Beauty Fix products *runs and checks the expiration dates*

So my pre-tweeze (both the one I ordered and the one that came in my box,) tinted lip treatment, and cuticle conditioner all expire in December. The makeup remover ones expire in April 2013. I know I will be able to use all these up by the time they expire.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This just makes me even angrier that I can't seem to get them replace my missing box. I am on some list apparently. Why!?? I keep reading how fast people are getting replacements, and now double boxes. I think I may be done with BB. Serious this time, haha!!


 I know what you mean! I e-mailed them about my lost box since August 13th. And nothing, they said they would "hold" a box for me but have never updated me if they are sending my replacement box or what. My box was sent to the wrong address but they haven't said anything to me about it.

I just want my box or if not that then I am canceling


----------



## margaretfogs (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This just makes me even angrier that I can't seem to get them replace my missing box. I am on some list apparently. Why!?? I keep reading how fast people are getting replacements, and now double boxes. I think I may be done with BB. Serious this time, haha!!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry you're having such a bad time with them!! The double box thing was when I first signed up last November though, I signed up like a day before the cut off for shipping or something so it was weird. I hope you get things fixed! Saving $10 a month would be good too though haha


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 22, 2012)

Received the Eye Rocks in my box this month.  Just saying to help some of the others feel better about their boxes.  What percentage of those do you think are actually used?


----------



## margaretfogs (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received the Eye Rocks in my box this month.  Just saying to help some of the others feel better about their boxes.  What percentage of those do you think are actually used?


 They're STILL sending those out? Haha I have mine from a few months ago taking up space on my vanity... Don't think I'm gonna get around to trying it!


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm really amazed at how many different products and boxes are received. The Miss Jessie product I got--which I really like--wasn't a big tube like in Mamide4amores' picture. It was a small round jar. I like it so much, I wish I had gotten the bigger tube. Maybe it wasn't right for my hair type? (Wavy but not super curly.) I did get the razor and a lip liner, the perfume sample and a Yu-Be sample (both damaged but being replaced). 

This is my first month so I'm curious to see what they send the next couple of months before I decide to stick with them or not.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really amazed at how many different products and boxes are received. The Miss Jessie product I got--which I really like--wasn't a big tube like in Mamide4amores' picture. It was a small round jar. I like it so much, I wish I had gotten the bigger tube. Maybe it wasn't right for my hair type? (Wavy but not super curly.) I did get the razor and a lip liner, the perfume sample and a Yu-Be sample (both damaged but being replaced).
> 
> This is my first month so I'm curious to see what they send the next couple of months before I decide to stick with them or not.


 My miss jessie's are in foil packets that says FREE on them, because its the free samples you can get on the companies website  There was a good amount of product though.  I had numerous problems this month and the people at BB took no responsibility and told me the value of the razor pays for my box... isn't the razor an extra?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is why I am being hard on BB at the moment.  I am pissed that I am continually being lied to, or just plain ignored.  Oh and one of my boxes is missing.   Anyways here is a response I got via email (I had forgotten I emailed them when I tweeted them about this issue.)  You can see from the other poster's box that is pictures above that the answer I was given was just not true.  I mean, the razor WAS the "Birchbox Find, correct???
> ...


 They don't control the box values at all.



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My miss jessie's are in foil packets that says FREE on them, because its the free samples you can get on the companies website  There was a good amount of product though.  I had numerous problems this month and the people at BB took no responsibility and told me the value of the razor pays for my box... isn't the razor an extra?


 Oh BB. I loved you so. Now you're just starting to annoy me.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 22, 2012)

jumpnshout5 Quote: I'm so glad someone else finally agrees with me that the sanitizer wipes are the worst! I would have much rather had the tanning towels, which I have already received and actually liked when I thought I would hate them. And I think that Stila sample was the other worst box. You win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank, yew, thank yew *bows*

I mean two sanitizer wipes, yeah I'll use them, but what a waste of packaging when a little BBW bottle achieves the same purpose for more uses. No one trades for that nonsense, and why are we getting two lifestyle items anyway? At least tanning wipes fall into the beauty category. But that's the thing about BB, the rollercoaster should be back on top of the crest next month, with any luck. Except for the Talika, there wasn't anything that gave me box envy. 

I hope everybody is relatively satisfied then. July seemed to be more pleasing to more people overall.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 22, 2012)

So you were actually told the razor pays for the box? Seriously?



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My miss jessie's are in foil packets that says FREE on them, because its the free samples you can get on the companies website  There was a good amount of product though.  I had numerous problems this month and the people at BB took no responsibility and told me the value of the razor pays for my box... isn't the razor an extra?


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Aug 22, 2012)

The August sample two-packs are up on the site, but you can't put one in your cart yet.  It says you have to buy 2 full sized items from this month's products to qualify (to not pay $10 for them)...it didn't say that last month did it?  I didn't order while they had the samples avaialable so I'm not sure.  






https://www.birchbox.com/shop/plus-two-pack



> Choose from the pairs of samples that were included in this month's Birchboxes by selecting from the drop down menu above. Each set is complimentary if purchased with any two full-size products from this month's box category. Without full-size purchases, each Plus Two Pack is $10. Valid carts will have a $10 discount applied automatically - no code necessary.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The August sample two-packs are up on the site, but you can't put one in your cart yet.  It says you have to buy 2 full sized items from this month's products to qualify (to not pay $10 for them)...it didn't say that last month did it?  I didn't order while they had the samples avaialable so I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


 I went back and looked through July's thread because I wasn't entirely sure. You only had to purchase one full sized item to get them for free. The link included at the bottom of that breakdown is no longer working and reroutes you to the BB shop spotlight.

Quote: Here is the description:

Birchbox Breakdown We know you love receiving your monthly Birchbox and the fun of diving into a collection of surprise samples. But weâ€™ve also heard that you'd like a little more choice. This month weâ€™re testing out a way to give you the chance to try more than what arrives in your delivery. The Plus Two Pack is a low-risk opportunity to sample other July products that intrigue you.

  How it Works Choose pairs of two samples that were included in Julyâ€™s Birchboxes by selecting from the drop down menu above. Each set costs $10, or is complimentary if purchased with any full-size product from the July box category. Valid carts will have a $10 discount applied automatically - no code necessary. Promotion is only valid for one free Sample Pack per order. Sampling with the Plus Two Pack does not exclude these products from arriving in your future monthly boxes

The ones available as of now are:

How to Use Learn more about the products in this month's Birchbox Plus Two Packs:

Pack A: Lady Vengeance Perfume &amp; dirt Luxe Scrub

Pack B: Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Golden &amp; Amika Hair Mask

Pack C: Amika Hair Oil &amp; Dr. Jart Waterfuse B.B. Cream

Pack D: Jouer Lip Enhancer &amp; Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

Check it out here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box/plus-two-pack


----------



## mimosette (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The August sample two-packs are up on the site, but you can't put one in your cart yet.  It says you have to buy 2 full sized items from this month's products to qualify (to not pay $10 for them)...it didn't say that last month did it?  I didn't order while they had the samples avaialable so I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've got 2 FS items from this month's box selection in my cart, but I still can't add the samples to my cart, there's not drop down menu to choose which ones I want, nor an "Add to cart" button. SIGH.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 22, 2012)

And how in the heck do I redeem my points ?


----------



## StillPooh (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And how in the heck do I redeem my points ?


On the checkout page, there should be a box to check to apply available points to your purchase.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks !!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 22, 2012)

Somehow I wish I had gotten one of the larabars... I know everyone is happy with the razors, but I was so disappointed when I saw it.. I never shave my legs (I always depilate them), so this was totally useless to me. I would trade but my husband says he'll use it, so it's ok!

Other than that I'm pretty satisfied with my box! I got the *DDF cleanser *(2 oz, but I think it's a generously sized sample, and cleansers are always useful), *Oscar Blandi jasmine conditioner *(which is definitely going to come in handy when I travel again - hotels never seem to have complimentary conditioners), *Noir eyeliner *(which is definitely going to be used since I wear eyeliner everyday and it's a full size), and the *Juicy couture la fleur* perfume (I am not crazy about perfume samples, but at least it smells nice)!

I'm sorry so many people were disappointed with their boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I just got lucky this time!


----------



## Linnake (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The August sample two-packs are up on the site, but you can't put one in your cart yet.  It says you have to buy 2 full sized items from this month's products to qualify (to not pay $10 for them)...it didn't say that last month did it?  I didn't order while they had the samples avaialable so I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


  This is tempting because I really want to try the Talika Lipocils! But could go without the jouer!

I feel like BB is trying to clean house by pairing the Talkia with the jouer (which is pretty small if I remember right!) and the Gloss masque with the eyeliners!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoever guessed that they would have it timed to start when the anniversary codes expire was right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Doesn't bother me any, just noticing.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is tempting because I really want to try the Talika Lipocils! But could go without the jouer!
> 
> I feel like BB is trying to clean house by pairing the Talkia with the jouer (which is pretty small if I remember right!) and the Gloss masque with the eyeliners!


 I agree with them trying to clean house, especially since the eyerock stickers are sold as a full size item in the shop for $13.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 22, 2012)

And I'm not surprised they made it to where you have to buy 2 items to get it free.  There's a lot of $5 items in the shop this month, they had to make it worth their while.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with them trying to clean house, especially since the eyerock stickers are sold as a full size item in the shop for $13.


 They should just sell their whole lot to a Halloween costume shop and be done with it!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 22, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that Sephora has the Stila Stay All Day sample cards as one of their "pick 3 free samples at checkout" options?


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 22, 2012)

As far as having the "Plus Two" sample packs free with purchase of two items, I suspect that may be because the Q tip things are only $5 each so they didn't want everyone picking one of those as their purchase. I would much rather have had them make it a minimum purchase, though, because I would rather buy one pricier item than find something cheap to add on to make it a two item purchase. I would have skipped it this month except I really want to try the Talika. ETA: if anyone is tempted to choose the sanitizing wipes as one of their purchases, I want to mention that they sort of reek. I just deal with it and use them anyway but my mom made me get rid of it in a trash can across the restaurant when I used one before lunch with her one day.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 22, 2012)

> Did anyone else notice that Sephora has the Stila Stay All Day sample cards as one of their "pick 3 free samples at checkout" options?


 Yup, I noticed that!


----------



## margaretfogs (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somehow I wish I had gotten one of the larabars... I know everyone is happy with the razors, but I was so disappointed when I saw it.. I never shave my legs (I always depilate them), so this was totally useless to me. I would trade but my husband says he'll use it, so it's ok!


 If anyone doesn't want their razor, you should donate it to your local women's shelter! They can always use products like that. Just a suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really amazed at how many different products and boxes are received. The Miss Jessie product I got--which I really like--wasn't a big tube like in Mamide4amores' picture. It was a small round jar. I like it so much, I wish I had gotten the bigger tube. Maybe it wasn't right for my hair type? (Wavy but not super curly.) I did get the razor and a lip liner, the perfume sample and a Yu-Be sample (both damaged but being replaced).
> 
> This is my first month so I'm curious to see what they send the next couple of months before I decide to stick with them or not.


 I think Birchbox sampled a variety of Miss Jessie's products this month. Some of the products I have seen are Miss Jessie's Quick Curls (in a tube), Miss Jessie's Original Curly Meringue (in a jar), &amp; Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening Creme (in a jar). Then they also sent out foil samples of the shampoo or conditioner. Not sure how they chose who got which Miss Jessie's curly product.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Aug 22, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *margaretfogs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone doesn't want their razor, you should donate it to your local women's shelter! They can always use products like that. Just a suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's a great idea! Well mine is going to be put to use anyway, so it's ok! I just wish it was something that I could use, you know...


----------



## chelseaS (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else notice that Sephora has the Stila Stay All Day sample cards as one of their "pick 3 free samples at checkout" options?


 Just bought some stuff at Ulta and they threw one of those in my bag at the checkout....


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 22, 2012)

The Plus Two deal is live now if anyone is waiting for it.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Plus Two deal is live now if anyone is waiting for it.


it's not working for me. Strange.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 22, 2012)

> it's not working for me. Strange.


 You're right - it's gone again for me. I guess I just caught an open window when they were testing it. But I was able to select my option and complete checkout so hopefully I will get mine.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 50 points...haven't others been given 100 before for a mistake like that?


 They used to give out 100 points for almost anything. I'm thinking that their reasoning for decreasing it to 50 is that 100 points = $10, which is basically a refund of the price paid for the box. Should the whole price be refunded because there is a problem with one out of 4 or 5 samples? As long as most of the box is not damaged or missing, a partial credit is acceptable.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They used to give out 100 points for almost anything. I'm thinking that their reasoning for decreasing it to 50 is that 100 points = $10, which is basically a refund of the price paid for the box. Should the whole price be refunded because there is a problem with one out of 4 or 5 samples? As long as most of the box is not damaged or missing, a partial credit is acceptable.


 True...didn't think to look at it that way.  And I really hope it didn't sound like I thought 50 points wasn't generous, because that's still pretty good.  It just is frustrating when they don't do the same for every person.  Then again...giving out 100 points left and right could eventually put a good sized dent into their profit given all of problems it seems they've had here lately.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True...didn't think to look at it that way.  And I really hope it didn't sound like I thought 50 points wasn't generous, because that's still pretty good.  It just is frustrating when they don't do the same for every person.  Then again...giving out 100 points left and right could eventually put a good sized dent into their profit given all of problems it seems they've had here lately.


 Sadly, Birchbox isn't exactly known for doing the same for everyone.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My spot just opened up!


I am so bad, because all of the threatening to cancel makes me rub my palms together like a villain. I am waiting for a spot to open up! I totally understand people being disappointed in their boxes sometimes, I'm sure I will be too. But I'm ready to jump in when BB sends me an invitation. lol


----------



## tulippop (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The August sample two-packs are up on the site, but you can't put one in your cart yet.  It says you have to buy 2 full sized items from this month's products to qualify (to not pay $10 for them)...it didn't say that last month did it?  I didn't order while they had the samples avaialable so I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


bah!  They are timing this!  My 6 month discount expired yesterday.


----------



## karenX (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not able to add any of the sample packs to my cart right now. No button for it.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not able to add any of the sample packs to my cart right now. No button for it.


No button for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to order a few more Beauty Fixation products and get a couple extra samples while I was at it.


----------



## amandah (Aug 22, 2012)

Question about using bb points..... When i make a purchase can i use less points than what i have? Say i have 250 and only choose to use 200 of them, do i get to keep the remaining 50 or will they make me give up all 250 of them?


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question about using bb points.....
> 
> When i make a purchase can i use less points than what i have? Say i have 250 and only choose to use 200 of them, do i get to keep the remaining 50 or will they make me give up all 250 of them?


 I think you can only use points in buckets of 100 (so 100, 200, 300, ...).  

And, let's say your purchase is $15.00 and you have 200 points.  Birchbox won't take out 150 points - it will take out all 200!  So you will feel like you lose 50 in that scenario.  To maximize your points, it's worth getting an order at least $1-2 more than the points you are going to use. 

-L


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question about using bb points.....
> 
> When i make a purchase can i use less points than what i have? Say i have 250 and only choose to use 200 of them, do i get to keep the remaining 50 or will they make me give up all 250 of them?


 You can have 250 pts and use 200 of them to get $20 off with 50 pts left. But if you had 300 pts and only had an order for $20, it would take all 300 pts instead of just 200.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Aug 22, 2012)

*Paulina Anderson, Aug 22 10:59 am (EDT):*

Hi Crystal,

Thank you so much for being in touch with us and I apologize for my delay!
I'm so sorry to hear that you were missing a sample this month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This definitely wasn't intentional and must have been a production error. I would love to send you a replacement of that item but unfortunately we no longer have the inventory. I have added 100 Birchbox points in your account for the trouble. 100 Birchbox points is equal to $10 in our shop (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/) and with all the other ways to earn points, they rack up fast. Please don't forget to check this out as it's an amazing bonus to your subscription which applies towards full-size discounts: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/15401191227/birchbox-points-how-to-earn-and-spend

I hope this helps to mend the disappointment! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

xo,

Paulina

Birchbox | Operations Associate

230 Park Avenue South, Suite 1201 | New York, NY 10003
o. 877.487.7272

*Crystal Newton, Aug 17 11:07 pm (EDT):* Birchbox,

Hi, I received my Birchbox yesterday and I finally got to open it up this morning. I loved my box, everything in it was great, there was just one small problem. I didn't actually get the Oscar Blandi conditioner sample listed on my card and in my picture. Here is what I was suppose to get:

Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner
Noir Long-Wear Eyeliner
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
DDF Brightening Cleanser

I got everything listed except the Oscar Blandi sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping you guys were just so busy during production you forgot.

Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.

Crystal Newton


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 22, 2012)

My mom got her welcome box (from the gift sub. I bought her) today and wasn't impressed at all.  She said "If this is what kind of box they send to all new customers, how are they even still in business?"

She ended up getting a Larabar, two of those hand sanitizing wipes, the lash growth serum, Stainiac, Yu-be moisturizer, and the Juicy perfume.  At least she can get points for the lameness of this box.

If I remember right...Birchbox's anniversary is next month, so I told her that maybe they're just gearing up for something big next month!  We'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## amandah (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you scooby and latpoly!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got her welcome box (from the gift sub. I bought her) today and wasn't impressed at all.  She said "If this is what kind of box they send to all new customers, how are they even still in business?"
> 
> ...


 That sounds better to me than the box I got on my second account 




 Razor aside, your mom got the same samples as me, with the addition of the lash serum &amp; the Yu-be (both of which were the 2 things I really wanted to try). I would have gladly traded her and mine wasn't a welcome box.

Edit: my bad, I forgot about the 2 oz DDF cleanser that leaked everywhere. I guess that was supposed to have a high value?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes BB to get back in stock of things? I really want to get a few things from Augusts box but there all out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes BB to get back in stock of things? I really want to get a few things from Augusts box but there all out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It depends on the products. I've waited over a month to see items back in stock. Hopefully, you won't have to wait as long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It depends on the products. I've waited over a month to see items back in stock. Hopefully, you won't have to wait as long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so impatient I just found and purchased it on ebay (three for the price of one I might add!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol because that's what I was afraid of. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It depends on the products. I've waited over a month to see items back in stock. Hopefully, you won't have to wait as long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was just about to ask the same thing--I placed an order with something in stock and it got waitlisted before my order shipped.  I don't know if I have a right to be annoyed that they didn't like give me any notification, it's just not in the box.  I feel like normally stores _tell_ you instead of you staring at the packing slip and then going and investigating.  Then again I do most of my online shopping on Amazon.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so impatient I just found and purchased it on ebay (three for the price of one I might add!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol because that's what I was afraid of. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just about to ask the same thing--I placed an order with something in stock and it got waitlisted before my order shipped.  I don't know if I have a right to be annoyed that they didn't like give me any notification, it's just not in the box.  I feel like normally stores _tell_ you instead of you staring at the packing slip and then going and investigating.  Then again I do most of my online shopping on Amazon.


I have the same issue. Stuff is listed as backordered on Birchbox, but not on Sephora or the retailer's website so I just buy it there...


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just about to ask the same thing--I placed an order with something in stock and it got waitlisted before my order shipped.  I don't know if I have a right to be annoyed that they didn't like give me any notification, it's just not in the box.  I feel like normally stores _tell_ you instead of you staring at the packing slip and then going and investigating.  Then again I do most of my online shopping on Amazon.


 I had the same problem with the CO Bigelow Lemon lip cream.  When I ordered it was supposedly still in stock and my package showed up without it in it.  So I emailed them on Monday asking where it was and just got an automated response yesterday that they were refunding my money for it.  I don't care that they had to refund my money and that I didn't get what I ordered, but what really irritated me was the fact that they never sent any sort of notification that it was out of stock or any sort of "Sorry for the confusion" email.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got her welcome box (from the gift sub. I bought her) today and wasn't impressed at all.  She said "If this is what kind of box they send to all new customers, how are they even still in business?"
> 
> ...


 I thought exactly the same thing when I got my welcome box for my 2nd sub! I got the eyeliner, yu-be, razor, perfume and the stainiac. Terrible box! My 1st sub box was better so I know that the boxes are good but if I was going solely of that welcome box I would cancel for sure!


----------



## brennn (Aug 23, 2012)

I tried out the Comodynes tanning wipes last night, figuring that I'm stuck with them &amp; might as well give them a fair shot.  I already have quite tan legs so I figured they couldn't do that much damage since they're supposedly for all skin tones. As per directions, I made sure to exfoliate &amp; moisturize a couple hours before applying. I applied, let them dry for an hour (&amp; still, my skin was slightly wet and sticky)and then went to bed. I was right, they didn't do anything...at all.  If anything, they made my natural tan lean just a little bit more orange-y than it was before.  They didn't do much to cover up the faint bikini bottom tanline on my lower hip. However, using their "applying in circles" technique, I didn't see any streakiness, so that is a plus.

When I was applying, my first thought was "At least they don't have that spray tan smell".  As it was developing, I could smell a faint whiff of it &amp; was hoping that's as bad as it would get. When I woke up in the morning, the sunless tanner smell was pretty strong &amp; the whole bedroom smelled like it.  I took a shower &amp; exfoliated my legs and used a perfumed shower gel and now, an hour after the shower, I can still smell the sunless tanner smell on my skin. I'm washing the bed linens now &amp; I just want the smell gone!

I guess these might be useful to make a tan line less noticeable, but unless you layer the application I don't think it would cover anything completely. I'm shuddering a little bit thinking that if they lend an orange-y cast to a natural tan, what they would do to someone with fair skin! Plus, it took two whole towelettes to do my two legs so if a fair person wanted a full body tan (It'd be weird to just tan parts of the body, I think), depending on body size they'd need to use at least 4, 5, or 6 wipes &amp; there are only 8 in a package.  They'd be so much better off buying a gradual tan lotion or just getting a spray tan (for about the same price).

I hope this is the last of the sunless tanners that BB ever sends out because my Comodynes experience was not fun!


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Update: So BB finally updated my account after two weeks of waiting (I called to see what was going on). I was suppose to get box # 13(it had the PIXI lid pencil, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, Razor, makeup-remover q-tips) but now I am getting box #9 seriously worst box ever. Eye stickers, shampoo, razor, pre-tweeze q-tips, &amp; hand soap. I finally decided to cancel my subscription.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: So BB finally updated my account after two weeks of waiting (I called to see what was going on). I was suppose to get box # 13(it had the PIXI lid pencil, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, Razor, makeup-remover q-tips) but now I am getting box #9 seriously worst box ever. Eye stickers, shampoo, razor, pre-tweeze q-tips, &amp; hand soap. I finally decided to cancel my subscription.


 Aww man, you got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That first box sounded decent.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww man, you got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That first box sounded decent.


 I know the first box sounded amazing, it had a full size item. But they sent my box to a wrong address and they said they would "hold" the same box that I was suppose to get. But I suppose they "ran" out...oh well its time to take a break.


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i ended up trying out the eye rock stickers the other night. i had to trim them down to fit my small eye but i guess not enough because they still are a bit too big and felt weird
> 
> ...


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been disappointed with birchbox the past few months.  I do love their customer service though!  I was unhappy in July and they gave my my august box for free.  Although, I wasnt too exciting about august either, but cant complain being that it was free!  Hopefully it will get better.

Does anyone know if you can use your points toward shipping costs?


----------



## tulippop (Aug 23, 2012)

opps


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: So BB finally updated my account after two weeks of waiting (I called to see what was going on). I was suppose to get box # 13(it had the PIXI lid pencil, Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, Razor, makeup-remover q-tips) but now I am getting box #9 seriously worst box ever. Eye stickers, shampoo, razor, pre-tweeze q-tips, &amp; hand soap. I finally decided to cancel my subscription.


Yikes! That's a horrible box! I totally understand why you canceled!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somehow I wish I had gotten one of the larabars... I know everyone is happy with the razors, but I was so disappointed when I saw it.. I never shave my legs (I always depilate them), so this was totally useless to me. I would trade but my husband says he'll use it, so it's ok!
> 
> ...


 LOL I actually agree with you! I got the razor and I am so glad everyone else likes it but I hated mine!! I did get a cut when testing it out plus after using it I noticed my legs felt dried out and I had to reapply lotion a few times to get them back to normal. I got the Larabar last month and my son ate it within 5 mins. of me opening the box, haha. I got the 2 oz. DDF as well and I am liking it very much aside from the scent. I felt 50/50 with this box but I do feel bad everyone else is upset. I also have no clue what those eyeliner stickers are and I will be saying a prayer tonight that BB has run out of those things.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I actually agree with you! I got the razor and I am so glad everyone else likes it but I hated mine!! I did get a cut when testing it out plus after using it I noticed my legs felt dried out and I had to reapply lotion a few times to get them back to normal. I got the Larabar last month and my son ate it within 5 mins. of me opening the box, haha. I got the 2 oz. DDF as well and I am liking it very much aside from the scent. I felt 50/50 with this box but I do feel bad everyone else is upset. I also have no clue what those eyeliner stickers are and I will be saying a prayer tonight that BB has run out of those things.


 I hated the razor too! Not so much the idea of getting a razor, but the razor itself just sucked! I used it once, got a couple nicks on my legs, but it was alright for underarms so I figured I could still use it for that. I always put the plastic cap thing back on after I use it, so when I went to use it the second time, all the moisturizing stuff had leaked out and the razor was literally glued into the cap! I had to peel it out and then I had this big moisturizer booger thing on my razor!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever returned anything (full size) to BB? I ordered the Whish gel and the bottle itself smells like burned plastic and the gel smells lightly of coconut. Mix those two together and whoa!! The BOTTLE, not the contents, actually gave me a headache!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever returned anything (full size) to BB? I ordered the Whish gel and the bottle itself smells like burned plastic and the gel smells lightly of coconut. Mix those two together and whoa!! The BOTTLE, not the contents, actually gave me a headache!


 Yep, just call and they'll send you a pre-paid mailing label.  Super easy returns.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever returned anything (full size) to BB? I ordered the Whish gel and the bottle itself smells like burned plastic and the gel smells lightly of coconut. Mix those two together and whoa!! The BOTTLE, not the contents, actually gave me a headache!


 Yes, if you used points towards your purchase they will deduct any points you got from the purchase from your point balance and will deduct the points from your refund.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 24, 2012)

> Yep, just call and they'll send you a pre-paid mailing label.Â  Super easy returns.


 Thanks for this! I ordered the Wei mask with my anniversary coupon because it looked really nice but I read a report that it was too harsh for someone else with sensitive skin so I am a little worried I might have to return it. Good to know they make it easy!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed and called as well. When I called, I was told I was put on a list for when replacement boxes come in. That was over a week ago. No tracking, nothing. And when I try to find out what is going on, like how long it will take, they email back that they are working on it. Seriously??


 I spoke too soon, this was 4 days ago and yeah, still no box, no tracking info. I just got off the phone and was told that they ran out of my box # (she told me the contents) and says they'll be sending me a replacement next week. I highly doubt it as I've been told 4 diff stories so far.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I actually agree with you! I got the razor and I am so glad everyone else likes it but I hated mine!! I did get a cut when testing it out plus after using it I noticed my legs felt dried out and I had to reapply lotion a few times to get them back to normal. I got the Larabar last month and my son ate it within 5 mins. of me opening the box, haha. I got the 2 oz. DDF as well and I am liking it very much aside from the scent. I felt 50/50 with this box but I do feel bad everyone else is upset. I also have no clue what those eyeliner stickers are and I will be saying a prayer tonight that BB has run out of those things.


 haha, yeah those stickers were funny to say the least! I opened them but never got brave enough to try them... well maybe this halloween



But, still I'm glad I didn't get the lip tatoo stickers that month, that would be even worse!!!


----------



## Liber Vix (Aug 24, 2012)

The plus-two-pack link now lets you select sample packs and add them to your cart! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/plus-two-pack

I do dislike that they now require a two-item purchase, plus it seems most of the 5 dollar items are waitlisted, interestingly enough. Plus the sample packs are not that great ( paired 1 good item to 1 meh one)  I ordered the one with the jouer lip enhancer and the TALIKA Lipocils Expert. I've already gotten the jouer before (meh) but wanted to try the Talika. Still, I used my 300 points and got the sample pack, a small Oribe Apres Beach Wave and Shine Spray, a Caldrea hand soap, and a nail polish for 8 bucks. Can't beat that, I suppose.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 24, 2012)

> I hated the razor too! Not so much the idea of getting a razor, but the razor itself just sucked! I used it once, got a couple nicks on my legs, but it was alright for underarms so I figured I could still use it for that. I always put the plastic cap thing back on after I use it, so when I went to use it the second time, all the moisturizing stuff had leaked out and the razor was literally glued into the cap! I had to peel it out and then I had this big moisturizer booger thing on my razor!Â


 Ditto to all of the above! I find that 2 blade cheapies (like bic) work best for me. I have 2 subs so I still have another razor. I'll probably donate it or put it in a gift basket.


----------



## imakraziebubble (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, with those Beauty Fixation q-tips. The photo on Birchbox shows 3 q-tips? However, I've only received two.
> 
> ...


 i only received one q-tip... email them a picture and tell them that's how you received it, they took good care of me. gave me 100 BB points for the inconvenience.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't have high hopes for this month's boxes but I liked most of the items I received including the razor (which I was extremely skeptical about). Will I ever buy those nail conditioning q-tips? Probably not, but I was happy to get them and try them out as someone who does their nails regularly.

There was a glitch with my second account and my box was bouncing around the local post offices so I emailed customer service right away. I got a response the next day, they put a hold order in for a replacement box to be released once they heard back from me if I didn't receive my box. Well, I did receive my box so I never contacted them. I got the replacement box today. I was told to just keep it rather then send it back. Happy Friday to me!

I have always found BB's customer service to be great. It's a bummer that not everyone feels that way.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 24, 2012)

They sent me the Stila Card in the wrong color and they said they were compensating my with points. Does anyone know how long it takes for the points to appear on my account. Also for referral point. My sister in law signed up and the points are still not on my account and she already got her box. Should I contact customer service or does it take some time?

Everything that I would have bought was on the waitlist.  I wanted another sample of the Glass Moderne.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2012)

The points should be updated immediately - mine was - but referral points are only updated once a month but I no longer remember on what date.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 24, 2012)

I got my BB order in, and I just want to say that I am IN LOVE with the Harvey Prince Hello perfume. Best purchase I have made recently! I also cant wait to try the KVH caviar shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto to all of the above! I find that 2 blade cheapies (like bic) work best for me. I have 2 subs so I still have another razor. I'll probably donate it or put it in a gift basket.


 Did you try it with shaving cream? I haven't tried mine out yet, but I wasn't sure if it was like the venus and olay ones where you don't need the shaving cream.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 24, 2012)

Eugh I'm a little peeved right now. I've been trying to place an order online and decided to call BB and ask why I haven't received any of the anniversary codes or special promotions that other people are getting. I've been subscribed since March of 2011 and was told that since I switched to the yearly sub that basically that messed up my promos and I have to wait 6 months to receive an anniversary code...Definitely not happy. I told the girl that I was planning on placing an order and that it doesn't make sense that I shouldn't receive promos because I'm an older customer...Blegh.. She didn't offer to even help out. She just kept saying that the marketing team is "pretty set in their ways"...Uhm ooook....


----------



## brio444 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eugh I'm a little peeved right now. I've been trying to place an order online and decided to call BB and ask why I haven't received any of the anniversary codes or special promotions that other people are getting. I've been subscribed since March of 2011 and was told that since I switched to the yearly sub that basically that messed up my promos and I have to wait 6 months to receive an anniversary code...Definitely not happy. I told the girl that I was planning on placing an order and that it doesn't make sense that I shouldn't receive promos because I'm an older customer...Blegh.. She didn't offer to even help out. She just kept saying that the marketing team is "pretty set in their ways"...Uhm ooook....


 I switched from monthly to annual after a little more than a year.  I never received anniversary codes either, but when I should have (so second week of third month after going annual or whatever) I put in the standard 3-month code and it worked.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 24, 2012)

Me too! I use Bic Soliel disposables, and they work better for me than any of the more expensive razors do! Plus, there are always really good coupons in the paper for them, so they are cheeeeap!



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto to all of the above! I find that 2 blade cheapies (like bic) work best for me. I have 2 subs so I still have another razor. I'll probably donate it or put it in a gift basket.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eugh I'm a little peeved right now. I've been trying to place an order online and decided to call BB and ask why I haven't received any of the anniversary codes or special promotions that other people are getting. I've been subscribed since March of 2011 and was told that since I switched to the yearly sub that basically that messed up my promos and I have to wait 6 months to receive an anniversary code...Definitely not happy. I told the girl that I was planning on placing an order and that it doesn't make sense that I shouldn't receive promos because I'm an older customer...Blegh.. She didn't offer to even help out. She just kept saying that the marketing team is "pretty set in their ways"...Uhm ooook....


 They're responses seem to get less and less friendly and helpful. They have got to get it together! And I never got a 3-month code either. I didn't even know about it until after I got my fourth box!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe it depends on who it is that answers the call or email. This same thing happened to me with last months box, and they were really great! This month, I emailed them to ask about the DDF Brightening cleanser, since I have very sensitive skin and there is a sunburn warning on the back of the bottle, and they pretty much told me to deal with it. I can't be that mad, since this is the only box of 5 that I haven't loved, and you can't always get what you want (haha, now I have that song playing in my head!), but the responses they have been giving to people lately have been kind of touch and go. Some have been great, others have been sucky. Who knows....


----------



## JamieO (Aug 24, 2012)

Whoops, I meant to quote this is my comment. ^^



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't have high hopes for this month's boxes but I liked most of the items I received including the razor (which I was extremely skeptical about). Will I ever buy those nail conditioning q-tips? Probably not, but I was happy to get them and try them out as someone who does their nails regularly.
> 
> ...


----------



## tulippop (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got my order with the 6 month discount and one of my items is used.  Their site says no exchanges but will they do one if the item is damaged?


----------



## amandah (Aug 24, 2012)

I think they need to realize something is funked up with their anniversary codes. I signed up April 27, got a welcome code. Then on June 18, i got my 3 month code. At this rate i am expecting my 6 month code in September.... Hopefully anyways. I have stuff I want to get but am holding out for that 20%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my order with the 6 month discount and one of my items is used.  Their site says no exchanges but will they do one if the item is damaged?


 I've had them replace damaged products in the past (nail polish that went klaboeey in transit).  It depends, call them.  Worst case, you can send it back for a refund, and then reorder (but you do lose the 20% coupon!).


----------



## diana16 (Aug 24, 2012)

i tried out the razor today with the skintimate shave cream that is supposed to be used with the shick razor but even then my legs felt so dry! I did get a small cut and it did give me a good shave but since it left my legs super dry i will never purchase it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i use bic razors too and those have never left my legs dry.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it depends on who it is that answers the call or email. This same thing happened to me with last months box, and they were really great! This month, I emailed them to ask about the DDF Brightening cleanser, since I have very sensitive skin and there is a sunburn warning on the back of the bottle, and they pretty much told me to deal with it. I can't be that mad, since this is the only box of 5 that I haven't loved, and you can't always get what you want (haha, now I have that song playing in my head!), but the responses they have been giving to people lately have been kind of touch and go. Some have been great, others have been sucky. Who knows....


 They said the same thing to me.  It really made me want to cancel right away but.. im going to stick with it


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had good results with CS, but it seems like it might be more hit and miss. Regarding my referral points, it took a few emails back and forth, but I got them. I'm a monthly subscriber, so I've gotten all my 20% coupons on both accounts.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been a monthly subsriber as well (September will be my 9th month) and I only ever got a code at 3 months (which I used).  If they really want people to shop in their shop you think they would give the codes out, but I guess they do for some but not all.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had good results with CS, but it seems like it might be more hit and miss. Regarding my referral points, it took a few emails back and forth, but I got them. I'm a monthly subscriber, so I've gotten all my 20% coupons on both accounts.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2012)

Did I mention here on MUT that I was given 100 points for the missing Cosmodyne item? Fine for me since I hate Cosmodyne any ways. LOL (I'm not into tanning!)


----------



## calexxia (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did I mention here on MUT that I was given 100 points for the missing Cosmodyne item? Fine for me since I hate Cosmodyne any ways. LOL (I'm not into tanning!)


 Then again, it's been duly noted many times here that you do seem to get a slightly better level of treatment than the average customer.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I went through Birchbox Ops versus Paulina because I wanted to see how long it would take for a reply and what I would be told. The actual reply felt... generic compared to what I would get from Paulina.



> [SIZE=9pt]I'm so sorry to hear that you were missing a sample this month. I would love to send you a replacement of that item but unfortunately we no longer have the inventory. I have added 100 Birchbox points in your account for the trouble. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=9pt]100 Birchbox points is equal to $10 in our shop (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/) and with all the other ways to earn points, they rack up fast. Please don't forget to check this out as it's an amazing bonus to your subscription which applies towards full-size discounts: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/15401191227/birchbox-points-how-to-earn-and-spend[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I went through Birchbox Ops versus Paulina because I wanted to see how long it would take for a reply and what I would be told. The actual reply felt... generic compared to what I would get from Paulina.


 How long did it take for BB to respond to you, Zadi?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 25, 2012)

> Did you try it with shaving cream? I haven't tried mine out yet, but I wasn't sure if it was like the venus and olay ones where you don't need the shaving cream.Â


 I didn't use shaving cream. It has emollients built in around the blades. It didnt irritate my skin though. It's weird b/c anything over two blades just doesn't give me a close shave.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I went through Birchbox Ops versus Paulina because I wanted to see how long it would take for a reply and what I would be told. The actual reply felt... generic compared to what I would get from Paulina.


 I emailed Paulina about my anniversary codes yesterday and got this:

Quote: Hi Jenifer,   Thank you so much for being in touch! I'm so happy to help you out today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but please note that due to high email volumes, moving forward I can only take customer queries through [email protected]. So sorry!!
Now, in looking at your email information, it appears that you were sent your six month anniversary code on August 14th at 8:55am. Sadly it doesn't appear that you opened your email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

(*_side note -_ I get *a lot* of email between surveys, ads, order confs, etc. that I do typically ditch _*a lot*_ and actually unsubscribed for a bit, she clearly let me know my error as seen below)   Just to be sure, you may want to check your spam folder in case it went into hiding.

Additionally, did you happen to unsubscribe from our mailing list recently? On August 16th, 2012? Please note that this opts you out of receiving any future Birchbox promotions or discounts via email. The only emails you will receive moving forward will be your Birchbox shipment notifications and any order confirmations/shipment confirmations that might be placed.   In the event that you wish to resubscribe from here, please click here and submit a request: &lt;yadda yadda link here&gt; If you have an order over $25 in mind I would be more than happy to make an exception and place it for you with your anniversary coupon applied.   Let me know!   xo,   Paulina


Just an FYI - as you may not be able to get help quite as easily as in the past through her.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Paulina about my anniversary codes yesterday and got this:
> 
> Just an FYI - as you may not be able to get help quite as easily as in the past through her.


 So what I gather from this is that subscribers need to opt in for BB emails to receive promotions. So far so good..


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ I need to know where to opt back in at...I guess I need to call or email


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 25, 2012)

> I emailed Paulina about my anniversary codes yesterday and got this: Just an FYI - as you may not be able to get help quite as easily as in the past through her.Â


 I'm pretty sure Paulina was the only reason I got my replacement box. After numerous emails and tweets to BB ops, and no responses other than "you're taken care of" (What does that mean????), she was able to get back to me in 30 minutes with a link to my tracking #, etc! I think she is our last hope CS wise, so I hope this isn't true!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 25, 2012)

> I hated the razor too! Not so much the idea of getting a razor, but the razor itself just sucked! I used it once, got a couple nicks on my legs, but it was alright for underarms so I figured I could still use it for that. I always put the plastic cap thing back on after I use it, so when I went to use it the second time, all the moisturizing stuff had leaked out and the razor was literally glued into the cap! I had to peel it out and then I had this big moisturizer booger thing on my razor!Â


 I thought the same thing. Great for underarms, but on my legs it felt like I was instantly getting razor bumps. And it dried my legs out terribly. I also had the same incident with the cap, haha! Maybe they aren't meant to be recapped??


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 25, 2012)

> I spoke too soon, this was 4 days ago and yeah, still no box, no tracking info. I just got off the phone and was told that they ran out of my box # (she told me the contents) and says they'll be sending me a replacement next week. I highly doubt it as I've been told 4 diff stories so far.Â


 Aaahh...the famous multiple answer issue. Frustrating right!?!? I broke down and emailed Paulina directly and I finally got an answer and had a tracking number 30 minutes later. But as another poster noted, I guess it may not be so easy to get help from Paulina anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## karenX (Aug 25, 2012)

just placed my order for the Plus Two samples.

Even though I got the DDF in my box, I decided to get that sample pack, since I loved it so much(and would love the Amika Hair Mask, too).

Bought the liquid soap with it (in Neroli Sea Salt) and just used my points. 

Total was 50 cents, shipped.


----------



## mallomar (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the same thing. Great for underarms, but on my legs it felt like I was instantly getting razor bumps. And it dried my legs out terribly. I also had the same incident with the cap, haha! Maybe they aren't meant to be recapped??


Me too. It also didn't feel like a close shave on my legs. When I got out of the shower my legs were still a little prickly.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 25, 2012)

I just ordered the Plus Two Pack with the DDF Cleanser and Amika Nourishing Mask. I ordered the makeup remover qtips (I use the Almay ones already and love them) and the wipes. Total cost about 8 bucks.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Me too. It also didn't feel like a close shave on my legs. When I got out of the shower my legs were still a little prickly.


 My legs were also still prickly. I'm glad that other people are posting this. I thought I was crazy or just a Venus loyalist, haha. Don't know why the Schick razor doesn't give a close shave, but I feel better knowing it's not my imagination hahaha!!


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what I gather from this is that subscribers need to opt in for BB emails to receive promotions. So far so good..





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ I need to know where to opt back in at...I guess I need to call or email


 I didn't remember if the link was user-specific or not (hence the yadda yadda link etc,) but I just went back to look and it looks like it isn't.    So here is the resubscribe link, so you don't have to jump through hoops to find it. 

http://birchbox.us1.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=a20de1d246ec7dd9cd7388fed&amp;id=06e9d5dcaf


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure Paulina was the only reason I got my replacement box. After numerous emails and tweets to BB ops, and no responses other than "you're taken care of" (What does that mean????), she was able to get back to me in 30 minutes with a link to my tracking #, etc! I think she is our last hope CS wise, so I hope this isn't true!


 Well it wouldn't be so terrible if they could train the rest off their CS train to be perform as well as she does. With people having to jump through hoops just to get one solid answer as opposed to 4 different &amp; conflicting answers....if people know that she will get them a clear-cut answer within a couple hours, of course they're going to reach out to her.  

Yes, they're a growing company, and yes they'll have some growing pains, but that doesn't mean that the quality of service (CS, or QC) should be diminished in the slightest. While I haven't had any issues with any of my boxes in terms of missing, or damaged products (aside from the anniversary codes,) I should hope that if that ever does happen, talking to CS and getting a satisfactory answer within reasonable time shouldn't feel like pulling teeth.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it wouldn't be so terrible if they could train the rest off their CS train to be perform as well as she does. With people having to jump through hoops just to get one solid answer as opposed to 4 different &amp; conflicting answers....if people know that she will get them a clear-cut answer within a couple hours, of course they're going to reach out to her.
> 
> Yes, they're a growing company, and yes they'll have some growing pains, but that doesn't mean that the quality of service (CS, or QC) should be diminished in the slightest. While I haven't had any issues with any of my boxes in terms of missing, or damaged products (aside from the anniversary codes,) I should hope that if that ever does happen, talking to CS and getting a satisfactory answer within reasonable time shouldn't feel like pulling teeth.


 I think what Birchbox needs to consider doing is having an established set of policies regarding issues that arise - lost box, missing item, damages, etc - and then have each and every customer service rep follow the policies. It really wouldn't be that difficult to do. That way there would be no problems with different answers from different reps and, even worse, different solutions for different subscribers. 

ETA And perhaps Paulina could train her fellow reps on how to follow those policies in a polite and non-condescending way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 25, 2012)

Paulina is like..the super BB CS queen. I've had her respond to my email inquiries before and she is always courteous, helpful, and nice. It is a good idea for the BB team to implement some new policies regarding CS responses and hot topics when dealing with customers. Only downside would be if everyone gets a copy-paste response in regards to adopting a policy like that, which would leave many upset because it'd be so unattached and impersonal. One thing to remember is that we are dealing with individual staff, so responses will usually vary. That's a possibility with any company. Blanket policies are nice, but there is always a CSR who is willing to go the extra mile for a customer and the CSR who couldn't care less.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't remember if the link was user-specific or not (hence the yadda yadda link etc,) but I just went back to look and it looks like it isn't.    So here is the resubscribe link, so you don't have to jump through hoops to find it.
> 
> http://birchbox.us1.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=a20de1d246ec7dd9cd7388fed&amp;id=06e9d5dcaf


 Thanks! I opted in on both of my accounts.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to agree. The rest of BB ops needs to be trained like Paulina who has some AMAZING CS skills.


----------



## dawallewein (Aug 25, 2012)

LOL!  Moisturizer booger!  Now that's a great description!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried to get the 50 bonus points and the free sample pack at the same time? It seems you can only get one or the other-as soon as you put in the bonus points code, the sample pack goes back to $10. Remove the code and the sample becomes free again.  I was hoping to stack. Ah well...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, Birchbox isn't exactly known for doing the same for everyone.


 So I've got a little story about this:  I ordered two Bigelow glosses -- the Ultra Mentha and the Lemon -- on two different accounts.  On one account, I also ordered the stila lip gloss trio, so that order was completely covered by points ($7.50 + $12.50 = $20), and on the other, I ordered the pre-tweeze swabs, so I paid $2.50 because I only had 100 points ($7.50 + $5.00 = $12.50).  When the Bigelow glosses were no longer available, I received email on both accounts stating that they were refunding me however I paid for them and that they were giving me an additional 50 points.

But.  On the account where I only used points, I got 100 points back for the canceled order plus 50 points because it was canceled, for a total of 150 points for the canceled order.  On the account where I partially paid for the order with actual money, they first *deducted* 50 points, although I only had 32 to start with, so my balance went to 0.  Then they added 50 points, which partially canceled out the deduction (more on that in the next sentence, and then they added another 30 points, although I have no clue how they came up with 30 points.  Because of the negative point entry, my net point gain was 48 points, so I didn't even get the 50 sorry-your-order-got-canceled points, nevermind a refund of the points used to place the order, and if my point balance had been greater than 50 at the beginning of this, I would have only received 30.  I don't know how much they're refunding to my credit card because it takes three days for that to show up on my transaction history, and it's only been a day or two.  I've got email composed asking, in short, WTF is going on with this that I have to wait to send out tomorrow because this was on my work email account.  Two orders, two items for the same price, wildly different handling of the canceled items.  I'm trying to decide whether to mention the fact that they handled the issue completely differently for the same person on two different accounts.  It's annoying and frustrating as hell.  I really wanted those glosses!


----------



## amandah (Aug 27, 2012)

Is it just me, or do they run out of stuff quickly? It seems whenever i want to order something, it's always out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So I've got a little story about this:  I ordered two Bigelow glosses -- the Ultra Mentha and the Lemon -- on two different accounts.  On one account, I also ordered the stila lip gloss trio, so that order was completely covered by points ($7.50 + $12.50 = $20), and on the other, I ordered the pre-tweeze swabs, so I paid $2.50 because I only had 100 points ($7.50 + $5.00 = $12.50).  When the Bigelow glosses were no longer available, I received email on both accounts stating that they were refunding me however I paid for them and that they were giving me an additional 50 points.
> ...


 I know you probably wanted to use your point for those glosses, but if you are super desperate, you can get them at Bath &amp; Body Works. They are my favorite glosses ever. You probably already knew you could get them at B&amp;BW, but I thought I'd offer the information just in case. Hope you get this issue sorted out; it's really weird how inconsistent they are... do they not have any official policies in place, or are the people managing them just not following policy correctly? Either way, it's happening so often... I hope they get their stuff together!


----------



## JamieO (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know you probably wanted to use your point for those glosses, but if you are super desperate, you can get them at Bath &amp; Body Works. They are my favorite glosses ever. You probably already knew you could get them at B&amp;BW, but I thought I'd offer the information just in case. Hope you get this issue sorted out; it's really weird how inconsistent they are... do they not have any official policies in place, or are the people managing them just not following policy correctly? Either way, it's happening so often... I hope they get their stuff together!


 I think I mentioned this earlier in this thread, but oh well. Pretty soon B&amp;BW will be putting out holiday stuff, and they have some awesome seasonal versions of the Bigelow glosses!! Last year I got 5, including Spiced Vanilla Chai and Gingerbread Latte Mentha Lip Shine. They taste soooooo good!! They also have the Bigelow organic glosses, and I got a Golden Peach moisturizing lip shine, which is pretty awesome too! I caught them on a buy 3 get 2 free sale, which they do all the time, so it's a better deal there, and they have a HUGE variety of different flavors!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's the last week of August....which means September speculations will start soon. Right? I might be slightly anxious for next month. Isn't it BB's anniversary?


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So I've got a little story about this:  I ordered two Bigelow glosses -- the Ultra Mentha and the Lemon -- on two different accounts.  On one account, I also ordered the stila lip gloss trio, so that order was completely covered by points ($7.50 + $12.50 = $20), and on the other, I ordered the pre-tweeze swabs, so I paid $2.50 because I only had 100 points ($7.50 + $5.00 = $12.50).  When the Bigelow glosses were no longer available, I received email on both accounts stating that they were refunding me however I paid for them and that they were giving me an additional 50 points.
> ...


 Bonus, these are at BBW as you already know. And they're always Buy 2, Get 1 Free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

I FINALLY got my hands on an eyeko liner thanks to the BB trade thread, and I just wanted to say that I love this eyeliner and I wish they would make one in brown. I am thinking about getting the purple one, but at the same time, I am not sure I would even use it. And I wont get the turquoise or the olive. I wish they had more colors!


----------



## astokes (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I FINALLY got my hands on an eyeko liner thanks to the BB trade thread, and I just wanted to say that I love this eyeliner and I wish they would make one in brown. I am thinking about getting the purple one, but at the same time, I am not sure I would even use it. And I wont get the turquoise or the olive. I wish they had more colors!


 They do make one in brown. You have to buy it on the Eyeko website though. : )

Edit: It's currently out of stock. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Squidling (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box!  #19--I don't think anyone's posted a pic yet so here's mine.  Excited to try all the items.
> 
> ...


----------



## stinkypaws (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum and have only been receiving subscription services for a few months now. I was really excited to try the BB and received Aug as my 1st month. I recv box #25.

But I didn't receive thebalm stainiac. I did receive a clear cap that appears to belong on a brow pencil, but NO pencil! lol   And a larabar which I will not eat.  This box is no where near what I expected even for a low price of $10.  I felt it was very skimpy especially since I didn't get the stainiac.  I did email them and it took 5 days to get a reply. They said they would mail a replacement stainiac and I emailed back expressing my disappointment in their box.  I will give this box 1 more month and then most likely I will be canceling if nothing changes.  There is no comparison for the quality and quantity you get with Sample Society vs this box. Even though it does cost $5 more I have never been disappointed even if I didn't like the items at least they were a deluxe sample size.

I agree, everyone is different and some people may love their boxes but I think it says a lot when the majority of your customers are not satisfied with their box and have to question if the contents are even valued at the $10 cost.  I would have used the razor so of course that was not one of my items!  

Here is the reply I received:

_*Audrey, Aug 28 11:12 am (EDT):*_

_Hi Angela,_

_Thanks so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry to hear you were disappointed with your Birchbox delivery._

_The idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription._

_With Birchbox you are also paying for a service. The value of your membership is that you don't have to navigate through the aisles, find the products you want to sample, and do all this while feeling pressured to purchase a full-size product. For the customers who do have a makeup counter nearby, we are thrilled to provide you with access to new and exciting brands that you won't find there._

_Additionally, please don't forget about our Birchbox Points program. Every month by leaving feedback on your samples, you earn back 40-50 Birchbox points--which is half the cost of your monthly Birchbox. 100 Birchbox points is equal to $10 in our shop._

_I hope my email assured you of the value of your purchase, the care that goes into selecting samples, and our appreciation of all of your feedback. As a new company we're always looking to grow and make improvements. Please don't hesitate to reach out to us with further questions or concerns._

_xo_

_Audrey
Birchbox | Operations Associate
230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor | New York, NY 10003
p. 877.487.7272_


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 28, 2012)

So essentially you got an empty box?! Wow. What's going on with Birchbox's warehouse lately?


----------



## stinkypaws (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a great way to welcome a new customer that's for sure


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 28, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I FINALLY got my hands on an eyeko liner thanks to the BB trade thread, and I just wanted to say that I love this eyeliner and I wish they would make one in brown. I am thinking about getting the purple one, but at the same time, I am not sure I would even use it. And I wont get the turquoise or the olive. I wish they had more colors!
I caved and bought one, I love it.  The application was flawless, and it stayed on my skin well. (I think that is a skin type issue with some people)  I got the purple and it is pretty subtle.  It's dark enough that I can use it like I would a black one, but is less harsh on my pale skin.

On the other hand, I HATED the Amika mask that I ordered after seeing everyone like it.  My hair felt brittle after using it (my routine is daily co-wash, biweekly clarify+deep condition, I used it as part of the latter)  I am a huge fan of the smell though.

I keep buying things I didn't get to sample, maybe that is their trick all along, ha.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## petitamour (Aug 28, 2012)

So I contacted Birchbox for a missing item... over two weeks ago. They said they were sending it out and I have yet to receive it.

It's out of stock now in the shop. Is this normal? I'm getting frustrated.

I sent birchbox an email and I got the typical 'we're trying to give you variety' type of email. Uh...


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, it's possible that my Glossybox will arrive before my August Birchbox.  This isn't BB's fault, it is definitely the USPS.  My box went on a round the world tour to California, then back to Florida (!!!), and it made its way back to Cali on the 18th...

But it hasn't moved since then and hasn't arrived yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I contacted BB Support to see if or how they want to handle it.  It isn't their fault really...but bummer for moi.  Maybe it'll show up one day, and usually I've read they'll send a replacement - we'll see!

-L


----------



## wmb07 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I contacted Birchbox for a missing item... over two weeks ago. They said they were sending it out and I have yet to receive it.
> 
> ...


 I had a missing sample in my BB in August (the DF Brightening Cleanser).  I called them and let them know--I also told them of the three boxes I'd received that July was late so I've had problems with 2 of the 3 boxes.  They sent it out right away.

I found their phone associates more helpful than their email (which I used in July).


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww, I am one of the folks that raved about the Amika mask. I actually used it this morning and my hair is incredibly soft and silky right now. I am sorry it didn't work out for you ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww, I am one of the folks that raved about the Amika mask. I actually used it this morning and my hair is incredibly soft and silky right now. I am sorry it didn't work out for you ladies.


It smells really really good, and it works well as a conditioner, but it's too expensive for every day use for me! Still looking for my HG mask!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 28, 2012)

> It smells really really good, and it works well as a conditioner, but it's too expensive for every day use for me! Still looking for my HG mask!


 Have you tried Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque? You can usually get a sample size at Ulta for around $4 and you can get 3 or 4 uses out of it. It usually lasts through a few washes for me too.


----------



## starfighter82 (Aug 29, 2012)

I tried out my razor on my arms so today I tried my legs (my very very sensitive legs). I thought it went okay (I even exfoliated/ used lots and lots of shaving cream), but tonight after taking off my pants I realized my legs are covered in a rash. Egads! It's bad bad bad! I put some Shaveworks cool fix on my legs so hopefully by tomorrow they'll be looking a lot better. I used the razor twice and that is generally my limit of usage for a razor, so I think I will trash it. It was just fine for my arms, but I don't think I'd spend money buying it just for that. My venus breeze works just as well on my arms, but also leaves my legs smooth and rash free.


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello. No idea. I basically told them they need to do some quality control there and that not sending out products is unacceptable. After two months of missing samples in my box, I'm tired of being nice about it. Plus my missing sample this month was a full size Pixi item, not happy!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 29, 2012)

This morning, I tried the Leonor Greyl shampoo and mask.  It seemed to do a decent job, but the SMELL.  It's like old ladies' handbags--faded floral and old cigarettes.  Um, not for me.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 29, 2012)

My HG hair mask is actually Joico K-Pak Reconstructor--I just am broke and am trying to only spend using points.  People love or hate that one too--different strokes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 29, 2012)

> My HG hair mask is actually Joico K-Pak Reconstructor--I just am broke and am trying to only spend using points. Â People love or hate that one too--different strokes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah, my hair hates protein for the most part so the Joico doesn't work for me at all. There is a ton of variation in hair types so I suppose that is why sample sizes are such a nice idea!


----------



## mallomar (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a heads up for anyone who liked their Miss Jessies stuff this month. On their website they are offering a coupon code that will take FIFTY percent off anything/everything PLUS free shipping. The coupon is for today only. It's school50

I thought I'd order mine from BB but I can't resist the sale plus free shipping!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who liked their Miss Jessies stuff this month. On their website they are offering a coupon code that will take FIFTY percent off anything/everything PLUS free shipping. The coupon is for today only. It's school50
> 
> I thought I'd order mine from BB but I can't resist the sale plus free shipping!


It's a great deal! I got a shampoo, conditioner and the silkening cream. I already have Pillow Curls and love it!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 29, 2012)

BB support contacted me back about my MIA box.  I guess they are out of replacement boxes...boo!  So I'm hoping my box eventually appears.

All they offered was to comp my next box (Sept).  I'm not sure how that'll work since I'm an annual subscriber - I'll have to make sure my subscription goes an extra month I guess?  I think I would have preferred some points...

-L


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know you probably wanted to use your point for those glosses, but if you are super desperate, you can get them at Bath &amp; Body Works. They are my favorite glosses ever. You probably already knew you could get them at B&amp;BW, but I thought I'd offer the information just in case. Hope you get this issue sorted out; it's really weird how inconsistent they are... do they not have any official policies in place, or are the people managing them just not following policy correctly? Either way, it's happening so often... I hope they get their stuff together!


 
Yeah, I specifically wanted to use my points for these.  But I went to B&amp;BW today (buy 2 get 1, plus i had a 20% off coupon on the B&amp;BW iPhone app, and as a side note, the clerk had no clue about that app and thought it was a Groupon, but the code worked, and that's all she really cared about) and bought a bunch of glosses anyway -- including the Mentha Supreme but not the lemon one -- because my not-so-inner magpie is on a sparkly lip gloss kick, and she fell in love with the Lip Diamonds glosses yesterday when I went with a coworker to get her sister-in-law's birthday present.  I wanted to get a Halloween gloss, too, but I wasn't in love with any of those, so I just stuck with the non-seasonal ones.  Six glosses for $25.60.  Not too bad for enough sparkle and shine to last at least a year.  I've still got a limeade Liplicious (more sparkles!) that I must have bought at least five years ago that I've barely made a dent in, although it's usually hiding in purses unknown, which makes using it a tad difficult.  

And Birchbox only refunded $2.50, so I need to get that WTF email sent to them tomorrow (I was absolutely *slammed* at work today and barely got a chance to look at my work-related email other than the stuff directly related to what I was doing, but tomorrow's workload will be about an eighth of today's).  I'm just cranky about it because, dude, why did they deduct points int he first place, and where did they come up with 30 points?  And, again, they did something completely different on an account that had almost the exact same thing going on.  So weird.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 30, 2012)

> > I know you probably wanted to use your point for those glosses, but if you are super desperate, you can get them at Bath it's really weird how inconsistent they are... do they not have any official policies in place, or are the people managing them just not following policy correctly? Either way, it's happening so often... I hope they get their stuff together!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I specifically wanted to use my points for these.Â  But I went to B&amp;BW today (buy 2 get 1, plus i had a 20% off coupon on the B&amp;BW iPhone app, and as a side note, the clerk had no clue about that app and thought it was a Groupon, but the code worked, and that's all she really cared about) and bought a bunch of glosses anyway -- including the Mentha Supreme but not the lemon one -- because my not-so-inner magpie is on a sparkly lip gloss kick, and she fell in love with the Lip Diamonds glosses yesterday when I went with a coworker to get her sister-in-law's birthday present.Â  I wanted to get a Halloween gloss, too, but I wasn't in love with any of those, so I just stuck with the non-seasonal ones. Â Six glosses for $25.60. Â Not too bad for enough sparkle and shine to last at least a year. Â I've still got a limeade Liplicious (more sparkles!) that I must have bought at least five years ago that I've barely made a dent in, although it's usually hiding in purses unknown, which makes using it a tad difficult. Â
> ...


 Good luck with that email, the same thing happened to me and they offered no explanation at all. Im not returning anything else to them I'll just keep it and try ti trade it or give it away next time. The item I returned was a cleanser and they refunded like $5...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 30, 2012)

> BB support contacted me back about my MIA box. Â I guess they are out of replacement boxes...boo! Â So I'm hoping my box eventually appears. All they offered was to comp my next box (Sept). Â I'm not sure how that'll work since I'm an annual subscriber - I'll have to make sure my subscription goes an extra month I guess? Â I think I would have preferred some points... -L


 Wow. They need to give you points. I hate to be getting SO down on BB this month but, SERIOUSLY? I think it's complete BS that they can run out of replacement boxes. They have just been terrible this month with everything. And I'd love to know where all the MIA boxes have ended up....


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. They need to give you points. I hate to be getting SO down on BB this month but, SERIOUSLY? I think it's complete BS that they can run out of replacement boxes. They have just been terrible this month with everything. And I'd love to know where all the MIA boxes have ended up....


 I also feel like it's pretty much impossible to "run out" of replacement boxes. You can always whip something up, because it's not like they don't have samples floating around in their warehouse. Although at this point though, the compensation would probably be more than the value of whatever box they came up with.

It's kind of like how they told me that they were "out" of the Pixi Lip and Line so they couldn't send me one even though it was clearly missing from my box. So was it intentional that you left it out? Because you should have had an extra one floating around seeing as it never arrived at its destination...my box. Plus, it's in stock in the store so BB really wants me to believe they can't send me one? Ha. It's all about the fact that it's cheaper for them to just offer me 100 points instead of paying additional shipping and sending me an $18 product.  Plus it's likely that I might spend the points on a larger ticket item (i.e. perfume, etc.) and end up spending $40 more dollars even if I'm using or redeeming points. Points are really only fair compensation when the sample that's missing/damaged/etc is valued at less than $10.  Like when I was missing that perfume sample last month. Definitely singing a different tune then when I got 100 points for the error.

Same with this missing box. They still come out on top, even if/when they made the mistake. They might comp your next box, but you paid for this one already plus they aren't having to send you a new one adding more shipping and product costs.

Sorry, I'm a bitter Betty this month. I understand why they maintain some of the business practices mentioned above, because they want to make money. Otherwise, they wouldn't be a business. Doesn't mean I have to like those practices or necessarily continue throwing my money at them. End of rant.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB support contacted me back about my MIA box.  I guess they are out of replacement boxes...boo!  So I'm hoping my box eventually appears.
> 
> ...


 They were telling me a different story each time I asked about my box. It would have never arrived if I was not on their case. They finally shipped out a replacement box and I received it today. I called them and let them know how frustrated I was. Don't be slack about it, they should send you a box as well as add points to your account. They added 50 points to mine for the wait. GL!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out my razor on my arms so today I tried my legs (my very very sensitive legs). I thought it went okay (I even exfoliated/ used lots and lots of shaving cream), but tonight after taking off my pants I realized my legs are covered in a rash. Egads! It's bad bad bad! I put some Shaveworks cool fix on my legs so hopefully by tomorrow they'll be looking a lot better. I used the razor twice and that is generally my limit of usage for a razor, so I think I will trash it. It was just fine for my arms, but I don't think I'd spend money buying it just for that. My venus breeze works just as well on my arms, but also leaves my legs smooth and rash free.


Am I the only person who likes the razor?  No irritations or anything for me.  Weird.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

nvm


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

nvm


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were telling me a different story each time I asked about my box. It would have never arrived if I was not on their case. They finally shipped out a replacement box and I received it today. I called them and let them know how frustrated I was. Don't be slack about it, they should send you a box as well as add points to your account. They added 50 points to mine for the wait. GL!


 There's times I'd call and push, but I'm a bit sampled out.  It's possible the box will still arrive.  I will ensure that I get an extra month added to annual sub though and just call it.  

Ho hum.


----------



## Wida (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought it was great too



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who likes the razor?  No irritations or anything for me.  Weird.


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who likes the razor?  No irritations or anything for me.  Weird.


 I loved it! I've always used Venus, and it never seemed to catch all the hair on my knees. When I used this one, my knees were totally hairless, and I also feel like I went way longer before stubble started to come back. Maybe I just want from a totally shitty razor to a competent one, and that's why I like it so much, but I'm very impressed!

(Now that I think about it, I have no idea why I waited so long before trying out a different brand!)


----------



## NutMeg19 (Aug 30, 2012)

> They were telling me a different story each time I asked about my box. It would have never arrived if I was not on their case. They finally shipped out a replacement box and I received it today. I called them and let them know how frustrated I was. Don't be slack about it, they should send you a box as well as add points to your account. They added 50 points to mine for the wait. GL!


 Don't. Even. Get. Me. Started. Haha...this month has had me beyond frustrated. I feel I've been lied to (because I have), and ignored (because I have). It took several calls and several email before I got my replacement. And, in the tradition of BB just doing whatever, whenever, and everything different for everyone, I didn't get any points. They need to quit Instagramming their staff braiding each other's hair and being cute while drinking coffee and teach them some standard across-the-board procedures.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 30, 2012)

I loved the razor at first and thought I just got a bug bite but the second time my legs were just completely covered in a rash. It looked and felt like when I was pregnant and broke out into itchy raised hives. I should have taken a picture I can't believe how bad it was, it lasted 2 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It worked so well the first time and it works wonderfully everywhere else! I am still considering buying the refills and using the venus on my legs only. That is how good a job it did.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They need to quit Instagramming their staff braiding each other's hair and being cute while drinking coffee and teach them some standard across-the-board procedure.


 This is poetry.


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't. Even. Get. Me. Started.
> 
> Haha...this month has had me beyond frustrated. I feel I've been lied to (because I have), and ignored (because I have). It took several calls and several email before I got my replacement. And, in the tradition of BB just doing whatever, whenever, and everything different for everyone, I didn't get any points. They need to quit Instagramming their staff braiding each other's hair and being cute while drinking coffee and teach them some standard across-the-board procedures.


 I especially love the last part of your post lol. I can imagine your frustration and then some after seeing the Instagram pics!


----------



## alice blue (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the razor at first and thought I just got a bug bite but the second time my legs were just completely covered in a rash. It looked and felt like when I was pregnant and broke out into itchy raised hives. I should have taken a picture I can't believe how bad it was, it lasted 2 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It worked so well the first time and it works wonderfully everywhere else! I am still considering buying the refills and using the venus on my legs only. That is how good a job it did.


 I got the same rash! I usually do with a moisturized blade.

The razor didn't break me out as bad as some have, but I

also got a couple nicks. It is hard to use a big blade

going around ankles, so I do have patches of unshaven

hair. That is why I use the original Mach 3.

I got back from vacation a few days ago, and gave the cleanser

a try. No break outs, so far. It isn't bad, but I don't see why it

retails for almost $40.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who likes the razor?  No irritations or anything for me.  Weird.


 I'm still on the fence but I'm leaning toward liking it. I think it takes some getting used too and I've been using the Simply Venus razor for long time and I love it but I'd willing to give the Schick a try for a bit longer.  I think with the coupon four heads are like $10?


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 31, 2012)

​ Hi there,
As you know, we're always looking for ways to improve your Birchbox experience. We would love if you could fill out a short survey about home and entertaining. It will only take you five minutes and we'll use your responses to help us make decisions about our business.




As always, thank you for your time.

Birchbox

 Contact Us | About Birchbox | Blog | FAQ
_Copyright Â© 2012 Birchbox, All rights reserved._You are a member of Birchbox

*Our mailing address is:*

Birchbox 230 Park Avenue South, Suite 1201
New York, NY 10003
Add us to your address book

 
Not interested in e-mail updates?  Unsubscribe from this list


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm of three minds about that survey email:

1) It just reinforces the belief I have that it is our marketing information, rather than our subscription fees, that are where we are profitable to BB. I have no real issue with this, seeing as I do free surveys all the time for market research.

2) PERHAPS this is an attempt to "improve" the "lifestyle extras".

3) More likely, they're looking at setting up a home/lifestyle box. If this is a different sub (a la BB Man), I'm ok with that. If BB goes away from beauty products and focuses sheerly on home/lifestyle, I will be cancelling.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm of three minds about that survey email:
> 
> ...


 BINGO Its 3, the survey specifically says they are planning on offering a one time limited edition home/entertaining box, HOWEVER then one of the last questions is if you would be interested in SUBSCRIBING to a box like this. And if you would be willing to buy these kind of items from BB. So I think they really dont know yet what they will do and are just asking for ppl's opinions on the whole thing.


----------



## jkwynn (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, this is going to be a weird post, but worth a shot - 

My friend who just joined BB last month, had a mail issue with her August box.  Apparently the mail person put it in the wrong mailbox (apartments) and the person who got it KEPT IT.  She doesn't know who the person is...or she's the kind of person who would go ask for it back lol.  She has been on the phone with the post office off and on all month about this issue.

Anyway, even though it wasn't BB's fault at all, she called to ask if they had an extra box like hers that she could get - it wasn't a great box IMO, but she was excited about some of the stuff in it, especially since it was only her second one.  They were super nice, and said that they didn't have any boxes to replace hers, but they would give her a credit for it since she never got it.

Soooooo - I would love to see if I can hunt down the samples and surprise her - I actually have extras of 3 of the items she was supposed to get (I get two boxes) but the remaining two I don't have. Since they were things that ppl seemed to think were no good, or no value type of samples, I thought I'd give it a shot and see if anyone would be willing to help me out.  

The two missing samples I'm looking for are the fashion tape sample (she was most excited about this. lol) and the stila card with the foundation/concealor dots or whatever it was this month.  

I'd really appreciate it, if anyone can help!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, this is going to be a weird post, but worth a shot -
> 
> ...


 post what you're looking for on the trade board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sure someone has those things they are willing to trade or donate!


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't. Even. Get. Me. Started.
> 
> Haha...this month has had me beyond frustrated. I feel I've been lied to (because I have), and ignored (because I have). It took several calls and several email before I got my replacement. And, in the tradition of BB just doing whatever, whenever, and everything different for everyone, I didn't get any points. *They need to quit Instagramming their staff braiding each other's hair and being cute while drinking coffee and teach them some standard across-the-board procedures.*







 So true!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how big the Talika lipocils expert sample is? I was planning on buying the two pack with the Jouer lip enhancer.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how big the Talika lipocils expert sample is? I was planning on buying the two pack with the Jouer lip enhancer.


 I got that sample pack too and it is 2ml...so 1/5 the size of the full size, which is 10ml.  I used it for the first time today and am hoping to see some results before I run out of the sample...I would totally buy the full size if it started to work!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 2, 2012)

Update on the Leonor Greyl shampoo and conditioner.  I received samples this month and have been using it for the past week.  I previously mentioned that the scent for the shampoo and conditioner is horrible.  Still true, but my hair has seriously never been softer or shinier.  What a conundrum.

*edited to correct grammar error.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 3, 2012)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't some people receive the Stila card with three samples on it (BB cream, foundation and concealer)?

I ask because I recently got a mini-haul from Sephora, and I selected that card as one of my free samples. I just used all three yesterday, and despite the crappy one-use packaging, I really liked it! The foundation and concealer were good. Since they are comparable to my current brand and a bit cheaper, I might consider purchasing in the future, assuming they have a color one shade lighter than "Light" (what I tried). The BB cream is what I was most excited about, though. I am always nervous to try BB creams because they seem too good to be true, you know? This is the first one I ever tried, and it was awesome. My combo skin felt good and looked perfect. I almost skipped the foundation and concealer, but decided to go ahead and use it up so I could throw away the card. I'm tempted to buy that BB cream. I wish the sample had 3-5 uses instead of almost one use, so I could try it with other foundations to compare. Has anyone here tried it and loved it or hated it after a few uses? I certainly do not need more primers (I'm trying to get rid of all my stuff so I can have more space under my sink haha), but if it's super awesome and could mean I feel comfortable without foundation, I might consider breaking my no-eyeshadow-no-primer-no-illuminizers shopping rule. Just this once.


----------



## amidea (Sep 5, 2012)

does anyone want to share their thoughts on the wei mask?


----------



## Merryone (Sep 5, 2012)

I liked the Wei mask, there was plenty of product in that little tub, and the effects lasted longer than most other masks I've used.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 5, 2012)

I was not impressed with the Wei mask. It burned a bit so I know it goes deep but there was no wow at the end.

I got one at Lush and I was like wow my skin is so smooth and in the morning the huge painful zit I had was completely gone. It is really hard to impress me lately though. Between my Clarisonic and Kiehls Acai Serum and Toner and Midnight Recovery Concentrate not much has really stood out. 

I did really love the Wei Beads though_. _I used them with a sample of brightening Neutrogena cleanser which I did not even like and it turned it into wow. That made my skin feel perfect.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone want to share their thoughts on the wei mask?


 I did an extensive review on it after I used it, but bottom line I liked it and gave it an A.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 5, 2012)

I liked the Wei mask a lot - although I confess there was a terrible little part of me thinking of poisoned dog food and the questionability of ingredients in "made in China" products the whole time I had it on. I appear not to have died of lead poisoning yet, though, and plan on continuing to use and trade for it.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2012)

I wanted to come on here and give my review feedback about the razor.  I took it on vacation and had an experience similar to many other ladies on here.  This razor gave me horrible razor burn/rash.  I do not have sensitive skin at all and have used many other Schick products.  Of course I had bought my own Hydro before we got it in BB and had taken it out of the packaging so I cannot return it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was really surprised I had this reaction to this razor.  Mine is going to the trash.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to come on here and give my review feedback about the razor.  I took it on vacation and had an experience similar to many other ladies on here.  This razor gave me horrible razor burn/rash.  I do not have sensitive skin at all and have used many other Schick products.  Of course I had bought my own Hydro before we got it in BB and had taken it out of the packaging so I cannot return it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was really surprised I had this reaction to this razor.  Mine is going to the trash.


Donate it (I assume one is still unopened?) to the women's shelter


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh yeah the unopened one will find a home!  I am a case manager for chronically homeless, mentally ill clients so I will take it to work. I threw out my freebee birchbox one that gave me razor burn all vacation long!  Thank goodness I was in San Francisco and it was chilly so no one saw!  Plus it is my own fault for taking all new (aka I have never tried them before) products on vacation!  haha



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donate it (I assume one is still unopened?) to the women's shelter


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It smells really really good, and it works well as a conditioner, but it's too expensive for every day use for me! Still looking for my HG mask!


 which box did you get by the way? I wonder if the profile thing worked...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same rash! I usually do with a moisturized blade.
> 
> ...


 I got SO MANY spots from it! Worst razor ever! The spots are scarring now! Im so mad about that razor!


----------



## mimosette (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got SO MANY spots from it! Worst razor ever! The spots are scarring now! Im so mad about that razor!


I loved the razor, but I noticed my daughter scratching her legs. I asked her what was wrong, and she showed me this  horrid red bumpy rash, all over both legs. _She had used my razor. _

Which :

1. ICK

2. No razor, cheap or pricy, has ever broken her out before. 

This was over 5 days ago, and her legs are just now starting to heal.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loved the razor, but I noticed my daughter scratching her legs. I asked her what was wrong, and she showed me this  horrid red bumpy rash, all over both legs. _She had used my razor. _
> ...


 I'm pretty sure this is what's wrong with my legs too!  Sucks cause it gives such a close shave, but I've been scratching non-stop.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is what's wrong with my legs too!  Sucks cause it gives such a close shave, but I've been scratching non-stop.


 I'm starting to wonder if this is an allergic reaction to something in the moisturizing strip they used. Lots have reported issues with a rash, and lots have not. I think I'll donate my two razors, I have sensitive skin and eczema on my legs, I don't think I'll take that chance.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 12, 2012)

I LOVED the Whish body butter. But I don't think I want to spend $20+ on lotion tho. Bath and body gets me more for that price.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah the unopened one will find a home!  I am a case manager for chronically homeless, mentally ill clients so I will take it to work. I threw out my freebee birchbox one that gave me razor burn all vacation long!  Thank goodness I was in San Francisco and it was chilly so no one saw!  Plus it is my own fault for taking all new (aka I have never tried them before) products on vacation!  haha


 Gotta love that chilly weather! It just started to get cold here in NH and my roomie and I looked at each other and went "Yep. There goes shaving our legs!"

I did the same thing with a new perfume. Put it on before 12 hours of class, and had an allergic reaction to it. YUCK!



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which box did you get by the way? I wonder if the profile thing worked...


I got Box 1. What about you???


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww I'm jealous of chilly weather!  I miss boots, sweaters, scarves and what not living in Southern CA! I do not miss snow but miss fall!  I am glad I will be heading to the midwest in October to see real fall!  



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gotta love that chilly weather! It just started to get cold here in NH and my roomie and I looked at each other and went "Yep. There goes shaving our legs!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gotta love that chilly weather! It just started to get cold here in NH and my roomie and I looked at each other and went "Yep. There goes shaving our legs!"
> 
> ...


 same! it did work!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same! it did work!


Ok, that is pretty cool! Thanks for giving me your info!!


----------



## GariDong (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw the Noir Cosmetics eyeliner from the August box on eBay for $5. For those of you who received it, did you like it?


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Noir Cosmetics eyeliner from the August box on eBay for $5. For those of you who received it, did you like it?


 Didn't try it, but I have it on my trade list.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Noir Cosmetics eyeliner from the August box on eBay for $5. For those of you who received it, did you like it?


 I liked it. It is long lasting and smooths on easy.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Noir Cosmetics eyeliner from the August box on eBay for $5. For those of you who received it, did you like it?


 I like it better than Stila Smudgesticks and UD liners, its much more precise than those are but I dont like it better than Eyeko liners (but these are not pencil eyeliners, they are marker type liners)


----------



## liteintrees (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Noir Cosmetics eyeliner from the August box on eBay for $5. For those of you who received it, did you like it?


 Can you post a link GariDong? I'm interested but it didn't come up when I searched on eBay.


----------



## GariDong (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liteintrees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you post a link GariDong? I'm interested but it didn't come up when I searched on eBay.


 Try search for "Set of 4: Noir Cosmetics Eyeliner &amp; Ofra Eye Shadow + Brow Pencil &amp; Makeup Bag." It's $5 right now with 1 bid. On my phone right now so can't post link.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 21, 2012)

What's a trade list?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a trade list?


 basically if you don't want something in one of your beauty boxes, you could trade it with something that another person may have that you like. there are threads full of this. trades normally take place via mail. it's really fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Sep 22, 2012)

Christy327, we have a group here on MakeUp Talk where you can list the items you don't want as Quene8106 said.  Its called the Birchbox Open Trade Thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


----------



## hunterorquarry (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loved the razor, but I noticed my daughter scratching her legs. I asked her what was wrong, and she showed me this  horrid red bumpy rash, all over both legs. _She had used my razor. _
> ...


 I thought I was the only one having problems with this razor! It tore up my legs something awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And my skin is not sensitive AT ALL... I've used really cheap and old razors and I've never had issues with razor burn or allergic reactions before. It's a shame because I actually thought the grip was really nice...


----------



## Jessica Beck (Sep 30, 2012)

I had that problem too! And the shaving cream they included in the box was aweful!!


----------



## Jessica Beck (Sep 30, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this thread today and it seems like a lot of people are displeased with bb. I actually canceled my subscription this afternoon. I was so sick of recieving foil packet samples of hair and skin care. If I wanted that, I'd go to Sephora or Ulta! I was always rather annoyed that I never got actual makeup from BB, with the exception for 4 products, after being a subscriber for a year. And the size the the samples were outrageous. I don't know if I'll do another subscription service or not. I have a friend who is subscribed to myglam and loves it, but I may just take my $10 a month to Ulta and buy a product that I actually want.


----------

